# ¿Que os parece ING Lu?



## ARCANGELITO (3 Ago 2012)

*ING Luxemburgo*

Buenas,
Estoy pensando en abrir una cuenta fuera de España ( qué raro... ) y hace unos meses miré en la web de ING Luxemburgo. La podían abrir los residentes en varios países pero no España, Grecia y Portugal. 

Pues bien, desde hace unas semanas esos 3 países están incluídos en los que pueden abrir la cuenta.

¿Algún motivo raro para ello? ¿Qué tal es ING Luxemburgo?

Gracias.


----------



## serhost (3 Ago 2012)

AVISO: No soy ningún experto, lo extractado aquí es un resumen de varios mensajes y de mis lecturas personales. PUEDO ESTAR EQUIVOCADO​*
Al final me he decidido a cerrar esta cuenta, ya no es que hayan cambiado las condiciones exigiendo tener un mínimo de dinero en la cuenta o usarla (que es absolutamente razonable) sino que me han dado problemas con el documento de impuestos y me piden dinero para solucionar un error suyo (leer al final de este mensaje).*

*ADVERTENCIA (25/03/2013):* Algunas fuentes apuntan que Luxemburgo podría estar en el punto de mira del Eurogrupo: 
"Sobre las implicaciones del modelo chipriota en países con unos *sistemas bancarios altamente endeudados, como es el caso de Malta y Luxemburgo*, o para países con dificultades en el sector, como Eslovenia, Dijsselbloem ha apuntado que deberían reducir el tamaño de sus entidades" Fuente: Expansion.com dicen que no es modelo lo de Chipre para ningún otro caso, pero anteriormente han dicho lo contrario. En cualquier caso, para diversificar un poco, para cantidades pequeñas (menos de 50.000 euros) en mi opinión personal, ING.LU puede ser una opción. *Otros argumentan* que en Luxemburgo es donde meten el dinero franceses y alemanes. Además, hay datos que dicen que los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros también abundan en nuestro país: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ene-de-depositos-de-mas-de-100-000-euros.html. Las opiniones son como los culos: cada uno tiene el suyo, aquí sólo se explica cómo abrir una cuenta en ING.LU, allá tú con ese conocimiento.

ING.LU está cubierto por la *A*ssociation pour la *G*arantie des *D*épôts *L*uxembourg (AGDL). Aseguran 100.000 € para depósitos y 20.000 € para inversiones.

*El rating ING actualmente es bueno*: Ratings | ING

Actualmente hay una promoción al 2% durante 4 meses para nuevos ingresos hechos Junio, ahora lo han prorrogado a Septiembre.

Resumen de pasos para abrir cuenta en ING.LU legalmente

*Alta de cuenta*: ING Orange Account - ING - Become client online
Debes saber inglés, francés o alemán, *es parte del contrato*. Esta página te dice como cubrir el formulario de alta: AhorroCapital
Esta contratación incluye: tarjeta débito V-PAY (opcional, funciona sólo en Europa), tarjeta virtual cybercard (opcional), cuenta corriente y cuenta de ahorro. Todo, según anuncian, sin comisiones. Si contratas la tarjeta virtual, tendrás que declarar OTRA cuenta más al BdE con un DD1 (siguiente paso).
_Es recomendable elegir la opción de enviar la fotocopia del DNI y hacer una transferencia de 10 euros a una cuenta de un sólo uso que te envían por email_. No es necesaria prueba de residencia si dices vivir en el mismo país de tu DNI.
Coste del envío por correo ordinario (me recomendaron no enviarlo como urgente porque, según parece, tarda lo mismo): 1,45 €. En mi caso la carta enviada un martes por la tarde y recibida/procesada por ING el lunes siguiente por la mañana.
 Primero te llega un email con el usuario y la clave de un sólo uso para que te metas en la cuenta cuando te llegue el digipass (aparato que genera una segunda clave por seguridad, es cómo las tarjetas de coordenadas de los bancos pero en aparato, mirar abajo). Si se bloquea la clave, te envian por email una nueva. Días después del email, te llega el digipass en una caja, un poco después el número secreto de la tarjeta y más tarde la tarjeta. Todo por separado, por seguridad.
 
*Rellenar formulario DD1* en el Banco de España para declarar la cuenta.
Tienes un mes desde la apertura para presentarlo.
Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior
En mi opinión, dada la mierda de web que tiene el BdE es mejor ir presencialmente si te es posible.
Yo en los DD1 he marcado que la Orange es la Cuenta Corriente y la de Savings la de ahorro.
 Indicar el saldo de apertura es opcional según las instrucciones para cubrir el formulario. Sólo sería obligatorio para cuentas abiertas antes de una fecha de 1992. Comento esto para los paranoicos.
 
 *Si quieres renunciar al secreto bancario y aprovecharte del acuerdo contra la doble imposición* y que Luxemburgo informe de tus cuentas e intereses a la hacienda española, debes solicitarlo. De este modo no te retienen nada en concepto de impuestos, avisan a la agencia tributaria española de los intereses que has percibido y tú debes ponerlos en tu declaración de la renta (puede que tengas que hacerlo manualmente) y así sólo te cobrarán el 21% en lugar del 30% de impuestos. Los foreros alcachi y Betis2 tienen subidos los formularios para renunciar al secreto bancario: [ Formato ODT | Formato DOC | formato PDF] Yo les envié un mensaje tipo: "Hereby I inform you that I want to renounce to the bank secrecy and that you may inform Spanish treasury (taxes) about my accounts".

*PASOS ADICIONALES. SÓLO PARA RICOS ya quisiera yo...*
*Si metes más de 50.000 € rellenar formulario 720 para hacienda* española.
Agencia Tributaria - 720
Código de identificación fiscal: ING FISCAL CODE AND TVA *LU 11082217*
 Hilo en burbuja sobre el 720 de hacienda: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/415682-modelo-720-a.html
Si tienes *ó* estás como autorizado en menos de 50.000 euros EN TOTAL en el exterior (contando por separado acciones, depósitos, etc) en teoría no tienes que informar a hacienda mediante este formulario de acuerdo al RD 1065/2007 de 27 de julio que en su artículo 42bis punto 4, letra e dice: "*No existirá obligación de informar sobre ninguna cuenta cuando los saldos a 31 de diciembre a los que se refiere el apartado 2.d) no superen, conjuntamente, los 50.000 euros, y la misma circunstancia concurra en relación con los saldos medios a que se refiere el mismo apartado. En caso de superarse cualquiera de dichos límites conjuntos deberá informarse sobre todas las cuentas*."
*Plazo: 1 de febrero al 30 de abril*, pero del año siguiente. Es decir, si has tenido en el útlimo trimestre del año más de 50k de saldo medio o de saldo total a 31 de diciembre, sí hay que presentarlo, pero si no, no hay que presentarlo. En definitiva si habéis abierto la cuenta ahora en 2013, ese documento no tendriáis que hacerlo hasta de 2014. Al forero Pikki se lo han confirmado en Hacienda.
 
*En operaciones mayores de 600.000 €*, hay que entregar un *DD2* informando por cada operación al BdE y/o un resumen anual. Si tienes tanto dinero, revisa la normativa o contrata a un experto.

*COMISIONES/CONDICIONES PRINCIPALES DE LA CUENTA*

*Tarjetas de débito*

Por comprar en zona euro con la tarjeta: 0 €
Por retirar dinero con tarjeta en cajero en zona euro: 0,75 € por operación
Por retirar dinero con tarjeta en cajero fuera de la zona euro: 4,5 €
Por comprar fuera de la zona euro con tarjeta: 0,75 € por operación

*Transferencias*

Por transferencia por Internet en zona SEPA (Europa + algún país): 0 euros
Por transferencia fuera de la zona SEPA: 0.15% mínimo 5 € – máximo 120 €

En caso que solicites la cuenta en ING.LU, te envían un digipass a casa. El digipass es un aparato en forma de llavero con una pantalla que te da las claves para conectar a la web y confirmar operaciones.









​
Preguntas frecuentes

*¿Tiene Luxemburgo acuerdo para evitar la doble imposición?*Sí, el acuerdo de doble imposición España-Luxemburgo, tiene ya años: http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Tributaria/CDI/BOE_Luxemburgo.pdf y Convenios de Doble Imposición (14-03-2013): Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas
Sin embargo, para aprovecharte del acuerdo, debes renunciar al secreto bancario (ver paso 3) de este modo, ING.LU no te retendrá nada e informará a hacienda de tus intereses, *debes asegurarte de declararlos en año siguiente* puesto que hay foreros a los que no les han incluido en el borrador estos datos y hacienda se acabará dando cuenta. Si no renuncias al secreto bancario, te cobrarán un 30% de impuestos y en la declaración sólo podrás descontarte el 21%, es decir, regalarías el 9% a Luxemburgo a cambio del secreto bancario. En mi opinión, con dinero de procedencia legal, no merece la pena regalar un 9% de nuestros intereses.
Aprender a usar el programa PADRE para la declaración: Programa PADRE: Aprendiendo a utilizarlo (V)​*¿Cuanto tardan las transferencias de Luxemburgo a España y viceversa?*1 día hábil, aunque te dicen que de 3-5 días. Ojo a los festivos de Luxemburgo y de España. Sobre todo si la transferencia es electrónica, al siguiente deberíais tenerla. Si os dicen otra cosa en vuestro banco o es mala fe, no se enteran o lo dicen por si acaso para evitar problemas.​*¿Qué hago si me roban la tarjeta de ING.LU?*Notificar el robo/pérdida en los teléfonos:
Número de CETREL +352491010 (tramita las tarjetas de varios bancos de LUX)
Números de ING.LU: +352494994 +35244991​*¿Hay límite de retirada en cajeros o de pago con tarjeta con la VPAY?*Máximo 5000 cada 5 días en cajeros y otros 5000 en compras. Los límites los gestionas tú entrando en Tarjetas / Gestionar límite​*¿Ofrecen tarjetas de crédito?*La VPAY de débito es gratuita PERO si quieres una de crédito las venden desde 20 euros al año.​*¿La diferencia entre Usable Amount y Accounting Balance Valuation genera descubierto?*Les he enviado finalmente la duda sobre "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" y "Usable amount", parece ser que no cobran comisiones de descubierto por eso:
I have a doubt concerning "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" and "Usable amount".
In case my Orange account has 1000 € in the "usable amount" and 0 € in the "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" Can I make a transfer of those 1000 € to an external account? In that case Does this generate any overdraft fee or aditional charges?
Sincerely,​Dear Sir,
no fees for that transaction.
Sincerely,​Ojo, porque también hay booking date (fecha de la operación) y value date (fecha de valor) de las operaciones/movimientos de la cuenta. Imagino que las cantidades sólo se pondrán en la usable amount tras su value date pero ni idea ¿alguien puede confirmar este punto?

Lo interesante es poder hacer un traspaso de la cuenta de savings a la orange (corriente) y poder usar inmediatamente el saldo sin esperar al día siguiente y sin que nos cobren descubierto (overdraft).​*¡Cuidado con las fechas de valor, en ING.LU pueden tardar hasta una semana!*

*Información básica sobre Luxemburgo*El Gran Ducado de Luxemburgo
*Superficie total:* 2.586 km²
*Población:* 502.000
*Idiomas oficiales:* Luxemburgués, Francés, Alemán.
*Forma de gobierno:* Monarquía constitucional
*Fronteras:* 359 km
PIB (PPA) Puesto 90.º. Total (2007) € 31.376 millones
PIB (nominal) puesto 65.º • Total: US$ 50.160 mill • PIB per cápita US$ 104.673 (2007)
Prefijo telefónico: +352
Luxemburgo es el primer país a nivel mundial en el PIB per cápita.
Mapa Wikipedia
Mapa en googlemaps​*Otras cuentas fuera de España*

 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ir-cuenta-gibraltar-falta-de-desplazarse.html
 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...08011-abrir-cuenta-francia-y-cosilla-mas.html
 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/407378-abrir-cuenta-uk-veis.html
 Suíza: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html

Además de otras opciones de quehaydelomioismo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-espanol-y-opciones-a-tomar.html#post6983142

Gracias a azkunaveteya y quehaydelomioismo por sus aportaciones.

*¿Por qué he decidido finalmente cerrar mi cuenta en ING.LU?*

Os voy a comentar lo que me ha pasado, llevo unos días dándole vueltas a si cerrar o no la cuenta y creo que lo voy a hacer.

Tengo más del mínimo que piden, no se trata de eso. De hecho tengo aprovechado alguna promoción al 2% y parecían interesantes.

El problema ha llegado con el "Fiscal Statement" es decir, la carta en PDF que te envían para hacer la declaración. Pues bien, de la cantidad que aparece en la web que me han pagado de intereses (en la portada) al fiscal statement hay una diferencia. La diferencia no llega al euro, pero existe.

Al ver esta diferencia me he puesto en contacto con ellos preguntándoles cual era la cantidad que ellos enviaban a hacienda española, yo asumía que era la del PDF y medio me han dicho tal cosa, pero que si quería que se asegurasen me cobraban 25 € por la gestión + lo que decidiese cobrarme el banco por el trabajo que les llevase investigar.

La conclusión que saco es: Si pagan pocos intereses (ya no tengo ninguna oferta al 2% y duran muy poco tiempo), puede que me estén mintiendo con el % (es tan poco que no lo compruebo, no me merece la pena) pero para colmo me van a dar problemas con hacienda española, mejor lo dejamos ING.LU.

Entiendo que no quieran investigar un tema como el mío, bueno, la verdad no lo entiendo porque podrían tener un error grave en sus sistemas cuando calculan dos intereses distintos por separado, pero lo malo llega cuando les avisas de un error de esta magnitud y aún quieren cobrar por solucionar un error que es completamente suyo.

Pues nada, quien no tenga problemas y le convenza la cuenta, adelante, pero creo que yo me quito.


----------



## cnk57 (3 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> No he leído eso, tampoco lo contrario, pero en cualquier caso tendrías que irte hasta allí para recoger el digipass en una oficina.



No parece que sea necesario si es la cuenta online:

the ING Orange Account is managed exclusively online:

no account management fees
no statement fees (exclusively online)
no cash withdrawal fees when using an ING Luxembourg ATM
free bank card!
Includes a free savings account – the ING Orange Savings​
La subscripción también parece online.

https://www.ing.lu/web/ING/EN/Personal/Becomeclient/Becomeclientonline/Subscribeonline/index.htm

Tiene buena pinta.
Algún valiente, que se registre y de más datos.


----------



## taipan (3 Ago 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> No parece que sea necesario si es la cuenta online:
> 
> the ING Orange Account is managed exclusively online:
> 
> ...




El procedimiento de registro parece calcado del Swiss Quote Bank. 
Será mas fácil si ya eres cliente de ING en España?


----------



## egarenc (3 Ago 2012)

no tiene mala pinta, además por lo que veo viene con tarjeta


----------



## Axouxere (3 Ago 2012)

He estado mirando la versión francesa, y pone que se ha de adjuntar una copia del documento de identidad *certificado **por **autoridad competente*.
¿Quién hace eso aquí en España? ¿Un notario? ¿O hay manera gratuita de hacerlo? También dice que dicha compulsa del DNI se puede hacer en persona en una oficina...


----------



## nekcab (3 Ago 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> He estado mirando la versión francesa, y pone que se ha de adjuntar una copia del documento de identidad *certificado **por **autoridad competente*.
> ¿Quién hace eso aquí en España? ¿Un notario? ¿O hay manera gratuita de hacerlo? También dice que dicha compulsa del DNI se puede hacer en persona en una oficina...



Esa misma duda está resuelta en el post de Swissquote. Si, se trata de un notario.


----------



## Vidar (3 Ago 2012)

Lo cojonudo sería ing suiza, en CFH, depósitos como en España, tarjetas gratis, secreto bancario...

si, ya sé que no existe :´(


----------



## Cci (3 Ago 2012)

Echando un vistazo veo que se pueden comprar bonos de renta fija (aspecto que en ING España es imposible) y la cuenta ATENCIÓN:

To make your life easier, the ING current account is available in a number of currencies:

Euro (EUR)
Pound sterling (GBP)
Norwegian krone (NOK), Swedish krona (SEK) and Danish krone (DKK)
US dollar (USD), Canadian dollar (CAD), Singapore dollar (SGD), Hong Kong dollar (HKD), Australian dollar (AUD) and New Zealand dollar (NZD)
Swiss franc (CHF)
South African rand (ZAR)
Japanese yen (JPY)


----------



## señor eko (3 Ago 2012)

Posible hilo mítico a la altura de SQ. 

Efectivamente en la web pone que los residentes en Spain puede abrir cuenta online:



> *Conditions for opening an online account*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.ing.lu/web/ING/EN/Personal/Becomeclient/Becomeclientonline/CONDITIONS_COMPTE_LIGNE_EN

Les voy a poner un mail preguntando a ver que me cuentan de cuanto renta al mes y de si la tarjeta es gratis en cualquier cajero del mundo.


----------



## taipan (4 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Posible hilo mítico a la altura de SQ.
> 
> Efectivamente en la web pone que los residentes en Spain puede abrir cuenta online:
> 
> ...



Pregunta si para clientes de ING España dan facilidades (de papeleo) para abrir la cuenta, por favor. 

Gracias


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

Acabo de rellenar los formularios online con los datos personales y todo eso. Despues descargas e imprimes los formularios ya cumplimentados según los datos que has ido dando online. Los firmas y acompañas una copia simple del DNI y además transfieres 5€ a una cuenta cuyos datos ellos te facilitan. Esta es una de las tres o cuatro opciones posibles.

Bueno, envias los formularos en papel que has descargado, junto con las copias del DNI a la dirección de Luxemburgo que te indican. Puedes abrir cuenta para dos titulares también 

Cuando acepten tu solicitud y abran la cuenta te envian:

- por email el numero de contrato internet y la palabra de paso de la primera conexion, y 
- por via postal un pack de bienvenida comprendiendo vuestro Digipass y vuestro número de cliente

Te dan Una tarjeta V PAy gratis con la que puedes retirar de cajeros VISA en toda Europa, así como comprar en comercios.
También te permiten solicitar una Cibertarjeta para compras y pagos por Internet.

Solicitas una Orange Account y te abren también una cuenta de ahorro.

Mi primera impresión ha sido fenomenal. Es lo que andaba buscando. Yo no hago operaciones de trading, todo lo más fondos y ETF`s y cambio de moneda ocasionalmente.

Y eso también se puede hacer a través de internet "My ING"


----------



## user_tt (4 Ago 2012)

A ver si alguien puede encontrar y facilitarnos informacion sobre el rating de solvencia de ING Lu

Estamos hablando de una rama de banca comercial de ING para el territorio de LU? O estamos hablando de una ING banca de inversión / privada para clientes ING y nuevos?


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

A mi lo que me da mucho yuyu como informático es que el formulario de registro esté íntegro en flash MUCHO YUYU. No es nada profesional.


----------



## cnk57 (4 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> A mi lo que me da mucho yuyu como informático es que el formulario de registro esté íntegro en flash MUCHO YUYU. No es nada profesional.



¿Que es fácil de falsificar?

¿Cómo tendría que estar hecho?


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿Que es fácil de falsificar?
> 
> ¿Cómo tendría que estar hecho?



Con HTML estándar + java****** no intrusivo, que visualizándolo desde cualquier navegador pudiese reproducirse sin plugins adicionales que ponen en riesgo la seguridad del ordenador.

Ojo, no quiero decir que obligatoriamente tenga errores de seguridad, es un fallo gordo de accesibilidad y casi seguro que algunas comprobaciones se harán en el flash y no en el servidor web, cuando se programa así, suele haber estas deficiencias, suele ser habitual, pero no es seguro.

Mi impresión es que es NADA profesional, el flash cómo mucho para pequeñas animaciones, nunca debería utilizarse para formularios web.

Pero ya digo, sólo juzgo el formulario, el resto de la web no parece tan mala.


----------



## angek (4 Ago 2012)

El lunes lo intento. Espero no ser el único. ING mólame.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Ago 2012)

Es que parece sencillísimo de abrir. En cuanto a la verificación de la identidad, puedes hacer lo típico de ir a un notario o, de lo contrario, puedes enviarles una fotocopia del DNI y hacer una transferencia a ING desde una cuenta que tengas como titular en uno de los países aceptados.

Y lo del token para realizar operaciones tiene muy buena pinta, aunque haya que ir a Luxemburgo a por él.


----------



## cnk57 (4 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Es que parece sencillísimo de abrir. En cuanto a la verificación de la identidad, puedes hacer lo típico de ir a un notario o, de lo contrario, puedes enviarles una fotocopia del DNI y hacer una transferencia a ING desde una cuenta que tengas como titular en uno de los países aceptados.
> 
> Y lo del token para realizar operaciones tiene muy buena pinta, aunque haya que ir a Luxemburgo a por él.



¿Dónde pone que haya que ir a por un token?

(Supongo que será una tarjeta de códigos)


----------



## nominefi (4 Ago 2012)

en caso de deblacle, que tipo de seguridad tienen estas cuentas en cuanto a que el estao español no pueda meterles mano?
En cuanto al tema de la fiscalidad y tal, habria que avisar al BdE mediante el famoso formulario del que se habla en lo de swisscuote?

Por cierto, llame a los de ing españa (soy ahorrador) y ni puta idea,ni de fiscalidad ni de nada, lo que si me confirman es que son cuentas totalmente independientes y que el dinero esta en luxemburgo y no aqui, y que todos los tramites hay que hacerlos con luxemburgo al no tener nada que ver con ING España


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> en caso de deblacle, que tipo de seguridad tienen estas cuentas en cuanto a que el estao español no pueda meterles mano?



Hay la teoría algo extendida de que países miembros de la UE dan algo de yuyu en el caso de que España saliera del euro, por aquello de considerar los dineros de los españolitos allí metidos como parte "del botín de guerra" de la deuda. En mi opinión, es algo que me resulta un poco fuerte.

También está que si la UE se disolviera, siempre es mejor estar dentro de países "fuertes" de esa antigua unión de países. Si hay que elegir entre Alemania y Luxemburgo... ¿con cual te quedarías?



nominefi dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de la fiscalidad y tal, habria que avisar al BdE mediante el famoso formulario del que se habla en lo de swisscuote?



Correcto.



nominefi dijo:


> Por cierto, llame a los de ing españa (soy ahorrador) y ni puta idea,ni de fiscalidad ni de nada, lo que si me confirman es que son cuentas totalmente independientes y que el dinero esta en luxemburgo y no aqui, y que todos los tramites hay que hacerlos con luxemburgo al no tener nada que ver con ING España



Pues muchas gracias por la info... Creo que me estoy emocionando: ¿será como cuando te salen "maripositas en el estómago"? Es el amor, seguro...


----------



## nominefi (4 Ago 2012)

mi mujer me dice "demasiado facil, no me huele bien", a ver las primeras experiencias.


----------



## Desi (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Acabo de rellenar los formularios online con los datos personales y todo eso. Despues descargas e imprimes los formularios ya cumplimentados según los datos que has ido dando online. Los firmas y acompañas una copia simple del DNI y además transfieres 5€ a una cuenta cuyos datos ellos te facilitan. Esta es una de las tres o cuatro opciones posibles.
> 
> Bueno, envias los formularos en papel que has descargado, junto con las copias del DNI a la dirección de Luxemburgo que te indican. Puedes abrir cuenta para dos titulares también
> 
> ...



Ves cóntandonos tus experiencias con este banco, interesa!


----------



## kapandji (4 Ago 2012)

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_en.pdf

viendo las tarifas, me da la impresión que son carísimas, tanto bonos como opciones y acciones (pagina 13). Además me pareceió leer que tienen comisión de custodia y en depósitos???
alguien lo puede aclarar?
un saludo


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

La cosa es coger la naranja:
ING Orange Account - ING - Become client online

Por algún mensaje del hilo ha dicho algún forero que el digipass lo envían a casa en un paquete. Es un punto fuerte si es así de cara a la seguridad, también lo hacen en Bélgica y Rumanía (he ido buscando digipass e ING por google).


----------



## DarkRigel (4 Ago 2012)

Guardo en favs este hilo


----------



## señor eko (4 Ago 2012)

Echando un vistazo por encima, veo que la ING Orange account no cobra por la apertura ni manteniminto. Pero sale lo siguiente:

Statements 
My ING 0€
Postal n.a.

Lo cual no entiendo muy bien, ¿que es exactamente Statements? Puede que se refiera a comunicacioes.

La V Pay card (tarjeta de debito) tampoco tiene gasto de mantenimiento (anual fee 0€), pero aparece lo siguiente y no se a que se refiere:

Debit interest rate:
Within the limits of the credit line 9%
Exceeding the limits of the credit line 12%


Fuente:

Redirect - ING


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Echando un vistazo por encima, veo que la ING Orange account no cobra por la apertura ni manteniminto. Pero sale lo siguiente:
> 
> Statements
> My ING 0€
> ...



Se refiere a las notificaciones que te haga ING. Si desde la pág.Web, o por correo...



señor eko dijo:


> La V Pay card (tarjeta de debito) tampoco tiene gasto de mantenimiento (anual fee 0€), pero aparece lo siguiente y no se a que se refiere:
> 
> Debit interest rate:
> Within the limits of the credit line 9%
> ...



La confusión viene pq ING, por lo menos aquí en España, te da la opción de que si en tu tarjeta de DEBito pasan un cargo q exceda de la cantidad de tu cuenta, ING te da la opción "por defecto" de ellos adelantarte la pasta (si, si, he dicho DEBITO). Has de notificarles que NO lo hagan.

Al menos en España, eso es debido a que existen unos casos MUY particulares de cobro en tarjetas de DEBITO. Y son en los controles de autopistas (p.e.). En éstos, dado que *no* se encuentran ONLINE, pasan el cargo al banco SIN comprobar antes si hay saldo o no. Y claro, cuando pasa eso y no tienes pasta suficiente, el banco te hace pagar una comisión (algo así como una penalización de haber usado una tarjeta de DEbito como si fuera de CREdito ). Yo en su día tuve que llamarles para desactivar esa opción (aquí en España). Desactivándola ya sé que tengo que estar MUY seguro de que cuando use la tarjeta de DEBito, he de tener pasta suficiente.


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Se refiere a las notificaciones que te haga ING. Si desde la pág.Web, o por correo...
> 
> 
> La confusión viene pq ING, por lo menos aquí en España, te da la opción de que si en tu tarjeta de DEBito pasan un cargo q exceda de la cantidad de tu cuenta, ING te da la opción "por defecto" de ellos adelantarte la pasta (si, si, he dicho DEBITO). Has de notificarles que NO lo hagan.
> ...



A modo de curiosidad me gustaría saber que pasaría en la autopista si pagas con una tarjeta de débito sin saldo cuya cuenta no admita descubierto. Imagino que el banco, cuando la autopista le pase el cargo, debería rechazarlo.

No he hecho nunca la prueba ni quiero hacerla, pero si a alguien le ha pasado, sobre todo con ING que por favor satisfaga mi curiosidad.


----------



## kapandji (4 Ago 2012)

en otros foros se hablaba de ing dab (alemania),pero tenía problemas para la identificación como persona fisica (tenías que ir a un consulado a demostrar que existias y demás), pero era más barato (en ing luxemburgo el minimo para comprar bonos dice que son 50 euros...


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

Desi dijo:


> Ves cóntandonos tus experiencias con este banco, interesa!



Hoy he enviado los papeles por correo. Los formularios y la copia del DNI.
Ya os contaré. 

Ayer mismo después de cumplimentar los formularios me enviaron un correo-e indicandome los pasos a seguir.

Nous avons bien reçu votre demande d'ouverture de compte.
Celle-ci porte le numéro de référence xxxxxxxx 
Il ne vous reste que 3 étapes pour finaliser votre entrée en relation : 

*Hemos recibido su demanda de apertura de cuenta.
Esta lleva el numero de referencia xxxxxxxxx
No le queda mas que 3 etapas para finalizar su entrada en relación:*

1º. Imprimez et signez le document d'entrée en relation généré lors de votre demande.
Vous ne retrouvez plus le document ? Envoyez un email à customercare@ing.lu et nous vous le ferons parvenir dans les meilleurs délais 

*1º. Imprima y firme el documento de entrada en relación generado por su demanda.
¿No encuentra el documento? Envie un email a customercare@ing.lu y nosotros se lo haremos llegar en el mejor plazo*


2º. Authentifiez-vous :
Effectuez des virements de 5 € depuis le compte de chaque titulaire sur le compte 
IBAN : LU03 XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX 
BIC : CELLLULL 
Avec la communication : xxxxxxxx 
(Attention, ce compte est à usage unique. Ces 10 € seront crédités sur votre compte définitif dès son ouverture)

*Autentifíquese:
Efectue las transferencia de 5 € desde la cuenta de cada titualr sobre la cuenta
IBAN : LU03 XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX 
BIC : CELLLULL 
Avec la communication : xxxxxxxx 

Atención, esa cuenta es de uso unico. Esos 10 € serán acreditados en su cuenta definitiva desde su apertura*

Nota para que se entienda esto de arriba:
He solicitado una cuenta con dos titulares. Por eso cada titular tiene que enviar 5€. 

3º. Envoyez votre dossier à :
ING Luxembourg S.A. Orange Account Rue Jean Piret 1 L-2965 Luxembourg 
Ou Déposez-le dans une agence ING Luxembourg !

* 3º. Envie su dossier a:
ING Luxembourg S.A. Orange Account Rue Jean Piret 1 L-2965 Luxembourg 
O depositelo en una agencia ING Luxemburgo
*

Dès réception de votre dossier complet et validation de celui-ci, nous vous ferons parvenir les différents éléments permettant de vous connecter à notre service Internet de banque en ligne « My ING ».Pour des raisons de sécurité, ces éléments vous parviendront séparément par email et par voie postale. 
Vous recevrez ainsi : 

*Despues de la recepcion de vuestro dossier completo y su validación, os haremos llegar los diferentes elementos que os permitirán conectar a nuestro servicio Internet de banca en linea "My ING". Por razones de seguridad, esos elementos os llegaran separadamente por email y por via postal.
Recibirá asi:*


- Par email : votre numéro de contrat Internet ainsi que votre mot de passe de première connexion (One Time Password). Vous pourrez personnaliser ce mot de passe dès la première connexion. 

 *-Por email: su numero de contrato internet asi como su parlabra de paso de primera conexión. Podrá personalizar esta palabra de paso desde la primera conexion.*

- Par voie postale : un pack de bienvenue comprenant votre Digipass et votre numéro de compte. Si vous avez demandé une carte, celle-ci vous parviendra par lettre séparée.

* - Por via postal: un pack de binenvenida comprendiendo vuestro Digipass y vuestro número de cuenta- Si ha pedido una tarjeta, esta os llegará por carta separada. *

Pour toute question, notre Customer Care est disponible au +352.44.99.22.73 (Lundi-vendredi ; 9h-17h)
ou à l'adresse customercare@ing.lu.

*Para cualquier pregunta, nuestro Customer Care esta disponible al +352 44 99 22 73o a la dirección (email) customercare@ing.lu *



Nous vous remercions d'avoir choisi ING Luxembourg comme partenaire financier. 
Ce message a été généré automatiquement, merci de ne pas y répondre directement.

*Agradecimientos y saluditos del robot que me ha mandado este mensaje*

Y colorin colorao este cuento se ha acabao


----------



## nominefi (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> *Autentifíquese:
> Efectue las transferencia de 5 € desde la cuenta de cada titualr sobre la cuenta
> IBAN : xxxxxxccxxxxx
> BIC :xxxccccccc
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info, una duda tonta que tengo: yo quiero abrir una cuenta conmigo y mi mujer como titulares, igual que en la cuenta nomina que tenemos aqui, es decir los 5euros de cada uno se mandarian desde la misma cuenta de origen, me imagino que no haya problema, como lo veis?


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

Mi recomendación es que borres YA el número de cuenta por si acaso o por si coincidiese misteriosamente con tu cuenta definitiva.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info, una duda tonta que tengo: yo quiero abrir una cuenta conmigo y mi mujer como titulares, igual que en la cuenta nomina que tenemos aqui, es decir los 5euros de cada uno se mandarian desde la misma cuenta de origen, me imagino que no haya problema, como lo veis?



Bueno, te cuento lo que hice.

Rellenando el formulario me decía que no podía ser la misma cuenta para cada uno de los dos titulares, o sea, mi mujer y yo.

Pero yo también lo mande desde ING España. Y claro para ordenar transferencias desde ING sólo puedes hacerlo a través de la cuenta nómina.
Cuando me día cuenta ya era tarde.

Puse en el formulario para mi mujer la cuenta naranja y para mi la cuenta nomina, pero al final las dos transferencias salieron por el mismo sitio, es decir, por la cuenta nómina.

No creo que sea un problema insalvable, pero por ahora no se nada más. Las transferencias las hará ING sucursal en España el lunes 6. Así que ya te contaré. Confío que viniendo de un ING no pondrán pegas. 

Si quieres evitarte problemas pon dos cuentas diferentes y haz las transferencias desde cada una de esas dos cuentas. Ah! y no te olvides de poner el número de referencia de la demanda de apertura de cuenta que te da el sistema en el apartado de observaciones cuando ordenes las transferencias.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Mi recomendación es que borres YA el número de cuenta por si acaso o por si coincidiese misteriosamente con tu cuenta definitiva.



¿Y como se hace eso, si no tengo el botón de editar?


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> ¿Y como se hace eso, si no tengo el botón de editar?



¿Te has autentificado en el foro?


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> ¿Te has autentificado en el foro?



Si, ya está corregido. Pero estaba mirando un mensaje en que me citan y ,claro ese no lo puedo modificar. El mío ya lo he modificado.

Gracias.


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Si, ya está corregido. Pero estaba mirando un mensaje en que me citan y ,claro ese no lo puedo modificar. El mío ya lo he modificado.
> 
> Gracias.



Enviale un MP...


----------



## Alami (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Si, ya está corregido. Pero estaba mirando un mensaje en que me citan y ,claro ese no lo puedo modificar. El mío ya lo he modificado.
> 
> Gracias.



Enviale un privado al interesado que lo modifique el, o contacta con un moderador.


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

Es lo malo de citar. Espero que este hilo se vuelva tanto o más largo que el de SQ


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

*Si, ya se lo he mandado*



nekcab dijo:


> Enviale un MP...



Ya le he mandado un mensaje privado a nominefi


----------



## Cci (4 Ago 2012)

Que tipo de cuenta están solicitando, la cuenta corriente, la naranja o ambas?.

Creo haber leido en el libro de tarifas que el coste de mantenimiento de la c.corriente son 16 euros al año, puede ser?.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info, una duda tonta que tengo: yo quiero abrir una cuenta conmigo y mi mujer como titulares, igual que en la cuenta nomina que tenemos aqui, es decir los 5euros de cada uno se mandarian desde la misma cuenta de origen, me imagino que no haya problema, como lo veis?





Alami dijo:


> Enviale un privado al interesado que lo modifique el, o contacta con un moderador.



El privado ya hace quince minutos que se lo he mandado. Pero contactar con un moderador ...¿como se hace?


----------



## Alami (4 Ago 2012)

Cci dijo:


> Que tipo de cuenta están solicitando, la cuenta corriente, la naranja o ambas?.
> 
> Creo haber leido en el libro de tarifas que el coste de mantenimiento de la c.corriente son 16 euros al año, puede ser?.



Mira la Banca Mora de Andorra y verás lo que te dicen. 
Aunque así fuera, es una oferta mucho mejor que la mayoria de la banca española.


----------



## nominefi (4 Ago 2012)

Edité en cuanto os lei. No me di cuenta al citar. Borrado


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Ago 2012)

Las tarifas de inversión son altas respecto a las nacionales pero claro, sólo tenemos que ver los sueldos mínimos que se mueven por Luxemburgo para entender que, a su nivel, deben de ser competitivas.
Es interesante este cambio de vista de ing LU porque hace unos meses era imposible para un español abrir cuenta online.
Habrá que abrirse una para ver cómo funciona.

PS. Los técnicos de Hacienda van a flipar este año. Ciudadanos medios con cuentas en Luxemburgo o Suiza?? Van a limitar el acceso a internet en España en 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Edité en cuanto os lei. No me di cuenta al citar. Borrado



Gracias machote. Ya estaba un poco preocupao....

Cuando me manden el numero de cuenta definitivo ya os lo pondré para que veáis que no es el mismo.

Joerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## cnk57 (4 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> en caso de deblacle, que tipo de seguridad tienen estas cuentas en cuanto a que el estao español no pueda meterles mano?
> En cuanto al tema de la fiscalidad y tal, habria que avisar al BdE mediante el famoso formulario del que se habla en lo de swisscuote?
> 
> Por cierto, llame a los de ing españa (soy ahorrador) y ni puta idea,ni de fiscalidad ni de nada, lo que si me confirman es que son cuentas totalmente independientes y que el dinero esta en luxemburgo y no aqui, y que todos los tramites hay que hacerlos con luxemburgo al no tener nada que ver con ING España



Todas las cuentas en el exterior deben declararse mediante
el formulario DD1.

Eso es seguro.

(Las de Saxo Bank, que son omnibus, no :fiufiu: )


----------



## cnk57 (4 Ago 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> en otros foros se hablaba de ing dab (alemania),pero tenía problemas para la identificación como persona fisica (tenías que ir a un consulado a demostrar que existias y demás), pero era más barato (en ing luxemburgo el minimo para comprar bonos dice que son 50 euros...



Vamos a ver Patxi, aquí ¿a qué estamos? ¿a setas o a rolex?
Pos tira el rolex, conio.

No me digas que estás pensando en abrir una cuenta fuera para
comprar bonos ::

¿No se trata de escapar de la hipotética conversión eur -> neo peseta?


----------



## cnk57 (4 Ago 2012)

Respecto al uso de la tarjeta, cuando lo sepáis:

entiendo que sacar en efectivo de cajero en Is-pain valdrá una pasta en comisiones, pero ......

utilizarla para compras cotidianas en el super, gasofa, etc,
no debe costar más que una tarjeta de banco local.
Right?

El único problema sería si la aceptan o no: ¿algún dato sobre eso?

Thanks


----------



## señor eko (4 Ago 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Respecto al uso de la tarjeta, cuando lo sepáis:
> 
> entiendo que sacar en efectivo de cajero en Is-pain valdrá una pasta en comisiones, pero ......
> 
> ...




*Withdraw at ATMs (sacar en cajeros con el logo de VISA)*

With your ING Debit Card 

At ING Luxembourg ATMs 0€
At other ATMs in EUR 0.75€
At other ATMs non-EUR 4,50€


*Pay witn cards (pagar con tarjeta)*

With your ING Debit Card (de debito)

Point of sale payments in EUR 0€
Point of sale payments non- EUR 0.75€


En teoría debe aceptarla, pero eso lo sabremos cuando lo probemos aquí en nuestra patria.

Información sacada del libro de tarifas.

Redirect - ING


----------



## cnk57 (4 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> En teoría debe aceptarla, pero eso lo sabremos cuando lo probemos aquí en nuestra patria.
> 
> Información sacada del libro de tarifas.
> 
> Redirect - ING



Yo he encontrado en su web que la tarjeta que dan ¿gratis? es
la "V pay"

Es de débito y la emite Visa (V PAY &ndash; your European debit card for the 21st century)

En Is-pain funcionaría en las redes:
ServiRed, Sistema 4B, Euro6000

Me consta que hay sitios donde no aceptan tarjetas de débito extranjeras.
Prefieren de crédito.

Supongo que ing-lu dará (pagando) tarjetas de crédito (confirmado!)


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

kapandji dijo:


> en otros foros se hablaba de ing dab (alemania),pero tenía problemas para la identificación como persona fisica (tenías que ir a un consulado a demostrar que existias y demás), pero era más barato (en ing luxemburgo el minimo para comprar bonos dice que son 50 euros...



Creo que andas equivocado


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

Y el limite de retirada en cajeros con la tarjeta débito es de 2.000€ cada 5 días, aunque puede ir de 0 a 10.000€ a demanda del cliente después de ponerse en contacto con el asesor. 
El limite para pagos con tarjeta débito por compras a comercios es de 1.250€ cada cinco días, aunque hablando con el asesor y pidiéndolo te pueden ampliar hasta 5.000€.

Todo esto está sacado de las tarifas del banco, apartado Pagar con las tarjetas.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

Cci dijo:


> Que tipo de cuenta están solicitando, la cuenta corriente, la naranja o ambas?.
> 
> Creo haber leido en el libro de tarifas que el coste de mantenimiento de la c.corriente son 16 euros al año, puede ser?.



Yo he solicitado la ING Orange Account y esa lleva 0€ de mantenimiento. La que lleva 16€/año es la cuenta corriente.

Y los extractos por via MyING no llevan coste, pero los extractos envio postal: n.a.


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Yo he solicitado la ING Orange Account y esa lleva 0€ de mantenimiento. La que lleva 16€/año es la cuenta corriente.
> 
> Y los extractos por via MyING no llevan coste, pero los extractos envio postal: n.a.



Hasta donde yo sé n.a. es not applicable o no aplicable, es decir, que debe ser cuenta íntegramente online, que no te envían nada en papel.


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

Como me va la marcha, yo me he apuntado a la "ola" (soy así de... "moderno" )

Lo único complementar lo expuesto por "4gatos" es que justo al remitirte a la página final de que envies la documentación, dice:


ING Luxemburg dijo:


> A proof of address dated within the last 6 months, in the event of a difference between the country of residence mentioned in th request and the one mentioned on the identify card or passport (currently valid resident's permit or request hereof, certificate of registration with the district administration of the country of residence or certificate of residence issued by an Embassy/Consulate.



Que traducido sería:


> Enviar un comprobante de domicilio de los últimos 6 meses, *en el caso de* una diferencia entre el país de residencia mencionado en la 1ª solicitud y el que se menciona en la Identificación de la tarjeta o pasaporte (en la actualidad un permiso de residencia válido o solicitud del mismo, certificado de inscripción en el Distrito de Administración del país de residencia o certificado de residencia expedido por años la embajada / consulado).



Vamos, un certificado de empadronamiento de toda la vida de Dios, para aquellos casos donde no sea la misma dirección la del pasaporte, y la del formulario enviado a ING.

Para que se sepa...


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Ago 2012)

Bueno, esta mañana yo también he iniciado los trámites y son exactamente igual que ha comentado el compañero. En relación a la pregunta de si habrá algún problema porque uses la misma cuenta para los dos titulares yo creo que no debería haber ningún problema ya que tuve el mismo caso cuando abrí una cuenta en ING España. Tuvimos que hacer un ingreso de 1 euro cada uno y no hubo ningún problema.

Espero haber iniciado un hilo con mucho recorrido y provechoso para todos.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, los que habéis iniciado los trámites, ¿Qué oficina habéis elegido? A mí, cuando les envié un correo hace unas semanas, lo hicieron desde la oficina de 52, route d'Esch L-2965 Luxembourg, pero he elegido la de la Grand Rue porque me parece más céntrica. En cualquier caso, los que estéis interesados, tened en cuenta que hay oficinas en las que pone que, al parecer, tienen personal para los clientes internacionales y otras que no. 

Ah, en otra intervención indiqué que el token, o digipass, había que ir a recogerlo a las oficinas pero, al parecer, eso era antes. Ahora te lo envían por correo. A mí, sinceramente, me parece muy interesante el usar esos dispositivos como medida de seguridad. Precisamente, hace unas semanas envié un correo a ING Direct España acerca de la posibilidad de usarlo, ya que me parecía que su sistema de tarjeta de coordenadas no era todo lo seguro posible ya que he comprobado que te pueden llegar a pedir una coordenada que ya te han pedido en otra ocasión. Me respondieron que eso entraba dentro de los márgenes establecidos de seguridad, que lo tendrían en cuenta y bla, bla, bla.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé n.a. es not applicable o no aplicable, es decir, que debe ser cuenta íntegramente online, que no te envían nada en papel.



- Instructions pour le courrier -
Le courrier relatif au(x) compte(s) du numéro client sera délivré en français via le(s) contrat(s) Internet sur base d'une
périodicité mensuelle.
Les documents ne pouvant pas être mis à disposition via Internet seront envoyés par courrier postal à l'adresse suivante :

*Es decir, si no entiendo mal el correo será despachado en frances via internet con una periodicidad mensual.
Los documentos que no puedan ser puestos a disposición via internet seran enviados por correo postal a la dirección siguiente:*

Todo esto forma parte del formulario para solicitar la cuenta, logicamente, con las particularidades de cada uno, idioma, dirección postal. etc.

O sea, que sí, parece que lo general es la comunicación por internet y el correo postal la excepción y que los extractos los enviaran por internet, y en consecuencia, no será de aplicación la tarifa de envío postal.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Por cierto, los que habéis iniciado los trámites, ¿Qué oficina habéis elegido? A mí, cuando les envié un correo hace unas semanas, lo hicieron desde la oficina de 52, route d'Esch L-2965 Luxembourg, pero he elegido la de la Grand Rue porque me parece más céntrica. En cualquier caso, los que estéis interesados, tened en cuenta que hay oficinas en las que pone que, al parecer, tienen personal para los clientes internacionales y otras que no.
> 
> Ah, en otra intervención indiqué que el token, o digipass, había que ir a recogerlo a las oficinas pero, al parecer, eso era antes. Ahora te lo envían por correo. A mí, sinceramente, me parece muy interesante el usar esos dispositivos como medida de seguridad. Precisamente, hace unas semanas envié un correo a ING Direct España acerca de la posibilidad de usarlo, ya que me parecía que su sistema de tarjeta de coordenadas no era todo lo seguro posible ya que he comprobado que te pueden llegar a pedir una coordenada que ya te han pedido en otra ocasión. Me respondieron que eso entraba dentro de los márgenes establecidos de seguridad, que lo tendrían en cuenta y bla, bla, bla.



Yo seleccioné la AGENCE LUXEMBOURG-ALFA porque era la primera de la lista. Es cierto, que aparte había otras agencias para los internacionales, pero no supe como seleccionarla.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Ago 2012)

A mí, cuando introduje los datos, me salía un desplegable para que eligiera la que yo quisiera. La mía ( qué bien suena eso de "la mía", jajaja ) está en una calle céntrica comercial.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> *Es decir, si no entiendo mal el correo será despachado en frances via internet con una periodicidad mensual.
> Los documentos que no puedan ser puestos a disposición via internet seran enviados por correo postal a la dirección siguiente:*



Depende de qué idioma hayas elegido para ver la página de ING Lu. En mi caso elegí Inglés y me indica que será en Inglés.


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Yo seleccioné la AGENCE LUXEMBOURG-ALFA porque era la primera de la lista. Es cierto, que aparte había otras agencias para los internacionales, pero no supe como seleccionarla.



Lo bueno de esa es que está en la Estación de Tren, a dónde seguro llegaremos cómodamente en muchos transportes y estará bien señalizada pero... ¿amos a ir a luxemburgo?


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Ago 2012)

Este hilo promete competir de tu a tu con el de Swissquote. Qué interesante se está poniendo el tema.


----------



## Cci (4 Ago 2012)

Entonces lo mejor es optar por una cuenta naranja con derecho a tarjeta y listo, sin comisiones.

Aunque si optamos por la opción de cuenta corriente normal (pagando los 16 euros) tenemos la posibilidad de tener la cuenta en divisas distintas al euro, que no está nada mal tampoco.

Y en Luxemburgo sigue habiendo secreto bancario a día de hoy?ienso:


----------



## nominefi (4 Ago 2012)

Por 16€ poder tener divisas es tentador, asi nos cubrimos tanto de que España salga del € como de que este se vaya a tomar por culo, como de que los que se salgan del € sean los ricos, que tampoco es muy descabellado.


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Por cierto, los que habéis iniciado los trámites, ¿Qué oficina habéis elegido? A mí, cuando les envié un correo hace unas semanas, lo hicieron desde la oficina de 52, route d'Esch L-2965 Luxembourg, pero he elegido la de la Grand Rue porque me parece más céntrica. En cualquier caso, los que estéis interesados, tened en cuenta que hay oficinas en las que pone que, al parecer, tienen personal para los clientes internacionales y otras que no.
> 
> Ah, en otra intervención indiqué que el token, o digipass, había que ir a recogerlo a las oficinas pero, al parecer, eso era antes. Ahora te lo envían por correo. A mí, sinceramente, me parece muy interesante el usar esos dispositivos como medida de seguridad. Precisamente, hace unas semanas envié un correo a ING Direct España acerca de la posibilidad de usarlo, ya que me parecía que su sistema de tarjeta de coordenadas no era todo lo seguro posible ya que he comprobado que te pueden llegar a pedir una coordenada que ya te han pedido en otra ocasión. Me respondieron que eso entraba dentro de los márgenes establecidos de seguridad, que lo tendrían en cuenta y bla, bla, bla.



Yo puse la 1ª pq me molesté en buscar en Google Maps las 4 oficinas dentro de la ciudad de Luxemburgo, y la de la estación de tren era la más cercana.. y cómoda.

Pero no sabía que había sucursales "especialmente" preparadas para atender clientes internacionales. ¿Podrías preguntarles (o lo sabes directamente) que oficinas son esas? Pq en francés (ya, ya, ya,... luxemburgo o frances o alemán) puessss como que no. Inglés, aunque sea en plan indio, aún tiene un pase....


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Yo seleccioné la AGENCE LUXEMBOURG-ALFA porque era la primera de la lista. Es cierto, que aparte había otras agencias *para los internacionales*, pero no supe como seleccionarla.



Idem en la consulta para ti, "4gatos"...


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Ago 2012)

Pues, precisamente, esa indica que es para clientes locales. Si te metes en la siguiente página:

ING Luxembourg Branches - ING - Our branches

Verás que aparece un listado de agencias. Las que, al parecer, tienen personal especializado son las que tienen "Local and international clients".


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Ago 2012)

¿De lo depositos se sabe algo de cuanto pueden dar de rentabilidad?

Y de las transferencias es otro asunto que tenemos que comprobar,por ver si son gratis recibirlas y hacerlas a españa y otro paises. :


----------



## kapandji (4 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Creo que andas equivocado




Proceso para abrir una cuenta en el DAB Bank: Broker para renta fija y variable. | Ser millonario.

es verdad era dab bank, y el que esta muy bien era ing diba, pero no permite a no residentes...
https://www.ing-diba.de/


----------



## 4gatos (4 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Idem en la consulta para ti, "4gatos"...



La verdad es que no recuerdo bien. Ahora cuando veo el enlace de 'Arcangelito' donde aparecen todas las oficinas en el mapa de Luxemburgo y abajo hay otro enlace de la red de Banca Privada, puede que me refiriera a eso cuando dije lo de los "internacionales".

En las cinco de banca privada hay teléfonos para clientes internacionales Digo yo que ahí te atenderán en inglés. Por ejemplo en la sede del Banco en route d'Esch

Grand-Rue (Luxembourg centre)
Siège (route d’Esch, Luxembourg)
Strassen
Wiltz
Troisvierges

Vamos que teléfonos no faltan

y si no en la direccion e-mail del Costumer Care


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Pues, precisamente, esa indica que es para clientes locales. Si te metes en la siguiente página:
> 
> ING Luxembourg Branches - ING - Our branches
> 
> Verás que aparece un listado de agencias. Las que, al parecer, tienen personal especializado son las que tienen "Local and international clients".



Mierda, que mala suerte. Escogí la de la estación de tren por lo relativamente cerca, y precisamente esa no está preparada para clientela "de elite" :o.

Gracias ARCANGENLITO...


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> La verdad es que no recuerdo bien. Ahora cuando veo el enlace de 'Arcangelito' donde aparecen todas las oficinas en el mapa de Luxemburgo y abajo hay otro enlace de la red de Banca Privada, puede que me refiriera a eso cuando dije lo de los "internacionales".
> 
> En las cinco de banca privada hay teléfonos para clientes internacionales Digo yo que ahí te atenderán en inglés. Por ejemplo en la sede del Banco en route d'Esch
> 
> ...



Ya les he enviado un correo. A ver que me dicen...


----------



## jlpedrolo (5 Ago 2012)

Soy solo yo, ¿o alguien mas piensa que estas cuentas parecen muy transparentes y por lo tanto faciles de intervenir/bloquear en un momento dado? Quiza mejor hacer un deposito modesto y tratar de diversificar. Que pensais?
Por lo demás es lo mejor que he visto.


----------



## nominefi (5 Ago 2012)

eso era lo que le preguntaba yo a la de ing-españa por telefono, que si a pesar de estar el dinero fuera del pais en una cuenta no residente pero perteneciendo esta a un español residente en España el estao español de alguna manera podría "rescatarla/intervenirla" en caso de corralito/hecatombe.

Ella me decía muy convencida que el dinero estaba en LU, que nada tiene que ver con España pq esta en un banco extranjero.

De todas formas, ya se sabe que lo mejor es diversificar.

Igual es buena idea una parte en la cuenta naranja LU, otra parte en la C/C en francos suizos y otra parte en bancolchón. Ya si se pudiera tener un poco en un banco alemán poco expuesto a deuda española ni te cuento lo tranquilo que ibas a dormir.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Ago 2012)

Son cuentas para no residentes y por ahi quizas la casta pueda meter sus manos aunque esten fuera de Hispa.Lo mejor es abrirla como cuenta para residentes ahi si es verdad que la casta no puede meter sus manos.


----------



## nominefi (5 Ago 2012)

El problema es que documentació piden para hacerla como residentes y además y sobre todo el tema de al fiscalidad, donde tributa, etc.


----------



## Alami (5 Ago 2012)

jlpedrolo dijo:


> Soy solo yo, ¿o alguien mas piensa que estas cuentas parecen muy transparentes y por lo tanto faciles de intervenir/bloquear en un momento dado? Quiza mejor hacer un deposito modesto y tratar de diversificar. Que pensais?
> Por lo demás es lo mejor que he visto.



Probablemente estas cuentas no se puedan bloquear salvo que seas acusado de delito fiscal u otro. En este caso probablemente solo puedan bloquearla parcialmente hasta que seas condenado.


----------



## cnk57 (5 Ago 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Son cuentas para no residentes y por ahi quizas la casta pueda meter sus manos aunque esten fuera de Hispa.Lo mejor es abrirla como cuenta para residentes ahi si es verdad que la casta no puede meter sus manos.



Aunque sean cuentas para no residentes el IBAN empieza por LU
(como ha informado otro forero) por lo que su domicilio es Luxemburgo,
donde España no tiene autoridad.

Las únicas posibilidades serían:

+ llegar a un acuerdo con las autoridades luxemburguesas para cerrar
esas cuentas. (Cosa que dudo mucho).

+ fijar un impuesto para las repatriaciones de dinero desde cuentas en
el extranjero, cosa que también dudo, y con problemas a nivel operativo
(¿se puede hacer para pequeñas compras con tarjeta visa?)

Por tanto, los ahorros en Lu, respecto a lo que pase en Is-pain están
razonablemente seguros. El único riesgo (ahora prácticamente nulo)
es que toda Europa se fuera al guano.


----------



## nekcab (5 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Probablemente estas cuentas no se puedan bloquear salvo que seas acusado de delito fiscal u otro. En este caso *probablemente solo puedan bloquearla parcialmente hasta que seas condenado*.



Mira, no lo sabía (Aunque no hay nada seguro en la vida...)


----------



## serhost (5 Ago 2012)

Lo dicho, alguien sabe algo de la rentabilidad?

The interest on term deposits is fixed daily, based on the money market trends for the specific currency over the period of time concerned. The rates are also commensurate with the sum deposited. The resulting rate will be fixed for the full term of your deposit. The minimum deposit is 25,000 euros, or the equivalent value, to ensure that you get the most advantageous rate.

For today’s interest rates on term deposits, contact your local branch.

Dicen que lo mínimo son 25.000 euros para depósitos y que hay que preguntar en tu sucursal local. ¿Alguien con cuenta que haya preguntado?


----------



## txapiss (5 Ago 2012)

Que gran hilo!!


----------



## Goomersindo (5 Ago 2012)

Nuevo hilo agregado a favoritos. Lo cierto es que está interesante...


----------



## sapoconcho (5 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Lo dicho, alguien sabe algo de la rentabilidad?
> 
> The interest on term deposits is fixed daily, based on the money market trends for the specific currency over the period of time concerned. The rates are also commensurate with the sum deposited. The resulting rate will be fixed for the full term of your deposit. The minimum deposit is 25,000 euros, or the equivalent value, to ensure that you get the most advantageous rate.
> 
> ...



El interés actual en la cuenta naranja es muy bajo:
Savings accounts interest rates - ING - Savings accounts
ronda el 0,9%. Hemos de recordar que las condiciones del país no tienen nada que ver con las nuestras. Allí va el dinero sin necesidad de ofrecer intereses (y, probablemente, no es lo que aquí busca la mayoría).

En cuanto a los depósitos, efectivamente tienen un mínimo de 25.000 euros y dependen del día que lo contrates, del periodo, etc. Como bien indican, hay que llamar, no aparece publicado en la web, aunque tienen la ventaja de poder ser en múltiples divisas.

Salu2


----------



## taipan (5 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> El interés actual en la cuenta naranja es muy bajo:
> Savings accounts interest rates - ING - Savings accounts
> ronda el 0,9%. Hemos de recordar que las condiciones del país no tienen nada que ver con las nuestras. Allí va el dinero sin necesidad de ofrecer intereses (y, probablemente, no es lo que aquí busca la mayoría).




¿Ese 0,9% es bruto o hacen algun tipo de retencion fiscal/ pago a cuenta de impuestos añadido?
Gracias


----------



## cnk57 (5 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> EHemos de recordar que las condiciones del país no tienen nada que ver con las nuestras. Allí va el dinero sin necesidad de ofrecer intereses



Es lo vulgarmente conocido como "prima de riesgo"


----------



## pedrolo (5 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> En cuanto a los depósitos, efectivamente tienen *un mínimo de 25.000 euros *y dependen del día que lo contrates, del periodo, etc. Como bien indican, hay que llamar, no aparece publicado en la web, aunque tienen la ventaja de poder ser en múltiples divisas.
> 
> Salu2



Bueno, no desanime al personal: se pueden abrir depósitos "medium-long term" de entre 1 año y 10 de duración, y se pueden contratar desde 5000 euros o equivalente en otra divisa.

Entre estos y swissquote, venga, que no circule ni un euro en España, que caiga esta castuzocracia y que los endeudados por una u otra causa paguen su crisis.


----------



## serhost (5 Ago 2012)

pedrolo dijo:


> Bueno, no desanime al personal: se pueden abrir depósitos "medium-long term" de entre 1 año y 10 de duración, y se pueden contratar desde 5000 euros o equivalente en otra divisa.
> 
> Entre estos y swissquote, venga, que no circule ni un euro en España, que caiga esta castuzocracia y que los endeudados por una u otra causa paguen su crisis.



Pues me lo estoy pensando, porque de ING me fío algo más que de SQ. Gobernando como gobiernan, no con mi dinero.

Lo bueno es que tiene tarjeta de débito para hacer compras, transferencias gratuitas en zona SEPA, con lo que si quieres disponer de efectivo haces una transferencia a un banco de aquí. Además, ahora las domiciliaciones hay obligación que las empresas puedan hacerlas a cuentas EUROPEAS, es decir, tu a la compañía del teléfono o al gas, luz, agua, etc le das una cuenta de Luxemburgo de esas y tienen que poder domiciliarte el pago.


----------



## sapoconcho (6 Ago 2012)

pedrolo dijo:


> Bueno, no desanime al personal: se pueden abrir depósitos "medium-long term" de entre 1 año y 10 de duración, y se pueden contratar desde 5000 euros o equivalente en otra divisa.
> 
> Entre estos y swissquote, venga, que no circule ni un euro en España, que caiga esta castuzocracia y que los endeudados por una u otra causa paguen su crisis.



Ahí tiene usted razón, depósitos superiores a un año desde 5.000 euros.
Yo estaba enlazando con el comentario anterior en el que entendí que se refería a depósitos inferiores a un año, pero para más de un año, tiene usted completa y absoluta razón.

Un saludo.


----------



## serhost (6 Ago 2012)

La rentabilidad es una pena, pero normal si comparamos el riesgo de ambos países.

Se ve que no se puede tener todo.


----------



## jlpedrolo (6 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Probablemente estas cuentas no se puedan bloquear salvo que seas acusado de delito fiscal u otro. En este caso probablemente solo puedan bloquearla parcialmente hasta que seas condenado.



Se trata de ahorros procedentes del trabajo, sujetos a todos los impuestos, y lo de que seas condenado sobra en mi opinion.


----------



## serhost (6 Ago 2012)

jlpedrolo dijo:


> Se trata de ahorros procedentes del trabajo, sujetos a todos los impuestos, y lo de que seas condenado sobra en mi opinion.



Condenado a cobrar poco, pagar mucho en impuestos y a tener que retornarlos a España.

Fuera bromas, lo que está explicando es que hay pocas situaciones en las que te puedan bloquear la cuenta.


----------



## ricargr (6 Ago 2012)

La verdad que el tema de los bancos extranjeros que de repente dejan hacer cuentas online a los griegos, portugueses, españoles e italianos, me suscita bastante repulsa, ya que los veo como buitres que van sobre la presa todavía agonizante.

Yo estoy en proceso para terminar de abrir un cuenta en SWQ, me gustaría que por favor alguien me aclarase las ventajas de Ing lu sobre SWQ, ya que por mi desconocimiento no lo veo claro, es mas un país fuera de la ue me da mas seguridad, sin entrar en comparar los bancos a contratar.

Lo que no quiero es terminar teniendo 20 cuentas en países extranjeros con el consiguiente problema de gestión, futuras comisiones y problemas a la hora de dar de baja cuando pase el temporal.

Gracias por la ayuda


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vidar (6 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> La verdad que el tema de los bancos extranjeros que de repente dejan hacer cuentas online a los griegos, portugueses, españoles e italianos, me suscita bastante repulsa, ya que los veo como buitres que van sobre la presa todavía agonizante.
> 
> Yo estoy en proceso para terminar de abrir un cuenta en SWQ, me gustaría que por favor alguien me aclarase las ventajas de Ing lu sobre SWQ, ya que por mi desconocimiento no lo veo claro, es mas un país fuera de la ue me da mas seguridad, sin entrar en comparar los bancos a contratar.
> 
> ...



Lo que no se puede descartar es el riesgo UE y riesgo euro mientras tengas cuenta en la UE y en euros.

Si me tuviera que quedar con una única cuenta en el extranjero eligiría Suiza en CHF, para operar en España una cuenta nómina en ING .

.


----------



## ricargr (6 Ago 2012)

Gracias Vidar, estoy en línea con lo que comentas, pero lo del franco suizo me mosquea (aunque le estoy dando vueltas), ya que he oído que esta intervenido, y que suiza esta comprando euros a mansalva para que siga el cambio ligado al famoso 1,2, es decir que si el euro pringa, no se vería afectado el franco suizo?


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## cnk57 (6 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> La verdad que el tema de los bancos extranjeros que de repente dejan hacer cuentas online a los griegos, portugueses, españoles e italianos, me suscita bastante repulsa, ya que los veo como buitres que van sobre la presa todavía agonizante.
> 
> Yo estoy en proceso para terminar de abrir un cuenta en SWQ, me gustaría que por favor alguien me aclarase las ventajas de Ing lu sobre SWQ, ya que por mi desconocimiento no lo veo claro, es mas un país fuera de la ue me da mas seguridad, sin entrar en comparar los bancos a contratar.
> 
> ...



En situaciones desesperadas hay que tomar decisiones deseperadas.
En mi opinión:

+ ING es más fiable que SwissQuote (ver: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332639-aviso-swissquote.html

+ El franco suizo está intervenido, a un tipo de cambio fijo mínimo de 1,20 EURCHF.

+ Lo anterior implica además que Suiza no puede sobrevivir
si Europa cae. Visto de otro modo, si Luxemburgo (una mota de polvo en Europa) cae, es porque Europa cae, y si Europa cae también Suiza (y puede que medio mundo). En resumen: tan válido es tener una cuenta en Luxemburgo como en Suiza.

+ Los ciudadanos tenemos derecho a defendernos de los ataques del gobierno. Y todo lo que se explica en burbuja.info respecto de sacar los
ahorros fuera de Is-pain es de forma perfectamente legal.

+ Hay que diversificar los ahorros, y tener una cuenta en el extranjero es una forma más. Otras deberían seguirse también (oro, acciones, bonos, )


----------



## ricargr (6 Ago 2012)

Si Europa se va al traste, estoy de acuerdo que igual da un país que otro, pero mi sensación es que en el peor de los casos lo que ocurrirá es que España se saldrá del euro, lo que arrastrará al euro a bajar solo al principio y recuperarse al haberse librado del lastre de España y ahí es cuando ante una conversión de divisas, los que tengan fuera de España su dinero en euros u otras monedas, se pueden librar de la rápida inflación que sufriremos. Digo se pueden porque hay mecanismos para fundirnos igual a través de impuestos al capital fuera de España.

Es solo una opinión fundamentada en lo que he leído i oído estos meses.

En septiembre sabremos mas pero quiero creer que no saldremos del euro. Por eso no voy a llevarme todo el dinero fuera, como mucho por diversificar, un 10% a suiza o lu. Llevarlo todo fuera también lo considero un riesgo por lo que he comentado antes.

Lo que no tengo nada claro es si merece la pena en esta situación y en previsión de corralito y salida del euro, amortizar deudas. He leído que en Argentina ( no tiene nada que ver con nosotros) las deudas se convirtieron a la nueva moneda, si esto fuese así, los euros de fuera serian una buena jugada, pero no tengo claro si cambiásemos de moneda si podrían hacernos pagar las deudas en euros, ya que por ejemplo las escrituras de hipotecas aparece en euros y ahí si que nos fundirían. Por otro lado ahora mismo amortizar es perder dinero debido a lo bajo del euribor, ya que tenemos mas rentabilidad por nuestro capital en depositos al 4%, sin hablar de que perderíamos liquidez y por ende oportunidades de negocio.

se que nadie tiene la bola de cristal, y que como comentáis es bueno ponerse en lo peor, y pienso que quedan años jorobados, pero me resisto en el fondo a pensar que se nos salimos del euro.

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## blodux (6 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> A modo de curiosidad me gustaría saber que pasaría en la autopista si pagas con una tarjeta de débito sin saldo cuya cuenta no admita descubierto. Imagino que el banco, cuando la autopista le pase el cargo, debería rechazarlo.
> 
> No he hecho nunca la prueba ni quiero hacerla, pero si a alguien le ha pasado, sobre todo con ING que por favor satisfaga mi curiosidad.



El banco genrealmente no la rechaza y te lo reclama a ti. Pero a la autopista no se la rechaza. 

¿Entonces puedes pasar así siempre gratis?

No, el banco comunica el impago y entras en una lista y entonces en la autopista ya no aceptan tu tarjeta.... durante un tiempo 

Hay toda una historia detrás pero hasta aquí puedo llegar.


----------



## sapoconcho (6 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> Lo que no tengo nada claro es si merece la pena en esta situación y en previsión de corralito y salida del euro, amortizar deudas. *He leído que en Argentina ( no tiene nada que ver con nosotros) las deudas se convirtieron a la nueva moneda*, si esto fuese así, los euros de fuera serian una buena jugada, pero no tengo claro si cambiásemos de moneda si podrían hacernos pagar las deudas en euros, ya que por ejemplo las escrituras de hipotecas aparece en euros y ahí si que nos fundirían.



Los ahorros fueron convertidos a pesos con devaluación pero las deudas no.
Un economista argentino explica muy bien el corralito aquí:
investorsconundrum.com – El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias – Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy » El
para despejar dudas sobre "oí que alguien decía"...

El párrafo importante:


> esta medida la que se dio en llamar “corralón”, siendo mucho mas abarcativa que la que fuera impuesta en su momento por el Dr. De la Rúa y, por ende, más destructiva, ya que los dólares “acorralados” en los bancos en cuentas a la vista, dejaban de ser dólares y se transformaban en pesos a $1.40 / 1 USD. En el caso de las deudas, las mismas fueron pesificadas a $1 = USD1., generando de esta manera, una transferencia fenomenal de riqueza de los acreedores a los deudores.



Así que, tus 100USD se transformaron en 140 pesos pero tu deuda de 100USD se transformó en 100 pesos...

Salu2

Edito: Borro lo que estaba mal porque no sé como se tacha texto así que evitamos malentendidos.


----------



## ricargr (6 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Los ahorros fueron convertidos a pesos con devaluación pero las deudas no.
> Un economista argentino explica muy bien el corralito aquí:
> investorsconundrum.com – El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias – Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy » El
> para despejar dudas sobre "oí que alguien decía"...
> ...



Muy buenas, lo que entiendo de lo que has puesto es que las deudas pasaron a la nueva moneda, que es lo que yo comentaba, pero además, creo que por los 100 usd les dieron 140 pesos, mientras que las deudas se cambiaron 1 a1 es decir, mas favorable todavía para los deudores. Saludos


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## cnk57 (6 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> 1)
> 
> Si Europa se va al traste, estoy de acuerdo que igual da un país que otro, pero mi sensación es que en el peor de los casos lo que ocurrirá es que España se saldrá del euro, lo que arrastrará al euro a bajar solo al principio y recuperarse al haberse librado del lastre de España y ahí es cuando ante una conversión de divisas, los que tengan fuera de España su dinero en euros u otras monedas, se pueden librar de la rápida inflación que sufriremos. Digo se pueden porque hay mecanismos para fundirnos igual a través de impuestos al capital fuera de España.
> 
> ...



1) Correcto

2) Correcto, no hay que poner todo fuera. Sólo tener una puerta de
escape. Yo no creo que salgamos del euro, de momento.
(Sólo ocurriría si lo nuestro no tiene solución, ya veremos, pero
para saberlo hace falta 1 o 2 años después del rescate de octubre-2012)
Si no pasa nada, tampoco perderemos el dinero en LU, CH o DK

3) Ante la improbable salida del euro a corto-medio plazo (2 años)
si eres capaz de sacar más rendimiento a tus ahorros que intereses
pagas al banco, no interesa amortizar deudas, obviamente.
Si al final saliéramos, nadie sabe qué pasaría, puesto que es una situación absolutamente excepcional. Pero no creo que se atreviera a pasar los ahorros a pesetas y dejar las deudas en euros, porque o quemarían
las sucursales bancarias o los impagos de esas deudas alcanzarían el
100%


----------



## sapoconcho (6 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> Muy buenas, lo que entiendo de lo que has puesto es que las deudas pasaron a la nueva moneda, que es lo que yo comentaba, pero además, creo que por los 100 usd les dieron 140 pesos, mientras que las deudas se cambiaron 1 a1 es decir, mas favorable todavía para los deudores. Saludos



Razón tiene usté, me pasa por leer rápido y no pensar 

::::

Corrijo el mensaje para que no haya malentendidos.

Salu2


----------



## sapoconcho (6 Ago 2012)

Alguien tiene ya la cuenta completamente abierta y la tarjeta operativa??
La gestión bancaria online está traducida al inglés o sólo en francés??
Alguien ha probado la tarjeta en España??

Saludos a todos.


----------



## nekcab (6 Ago 2012)

A ver, cuando te das de alta, en la 2ª pagina antes de confirmar los datos, se hace referencia a los cargos via SEPA:


ING Luxemburg dijo:


> "I authorise my account to be debited via SEPA direct debit order. I accept in this case that the data needed to execute the direct debit order, in particular details about the transaction, my identify and account number may be transferred and processed outside the Grand Dutchy of Luxembourg, and exonerates the Bank for this purpose."



Entiendo, que se acoge al ambito del SEPA para transferir datos personales. Pero no me hago mucha idea de si se refiere a solo a la confidencialidad de los datos (exonerando al Banco, por supuesto) o qué... Hasta ahora lo que sé del SEPA era que estaba orientado a tratar las transferencias como "locales" en vez de internacionales.

Pero no veo la relacción: transferencias/costes, y: ausencia de responsabilidad de ING...


----------



## sapoconcho (7 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> A ver, cuando te das de alta, en la 2ª pagina antes de confirmar los datos, se hace referencia a los cargos via SEPA:
> 
> Entiendo, que se acoge al ambito del SEPA para transferir datos personales. Pero no me hago mucha idea de si se refiere a solo a la confidencialidad de los datos (exonerando al Banco, por supuesto) o qué... Hasta ahora lo que sé del SEPA era que estaba orientado a tratar las transferencias como "locales" en vez de internacionales.
> 
> Pero no veo la relacción: transferencias/costes, y: ausencia de responsabilidad de ING...



Lo que yo entiendo que nos dice es que se pueden hacen cargos de adeudo sobre la cuenta via SEPA y que, en estas condiciones, autorizas al banco a la comunicación de los datos necesarios para que se cumpla la orden de adeudo y como esto puede ocurrir fuera de Luxemburgo, pues ing lux no se hace responsable de lo que ocurre fuera.
Supongamos que abres la cuenta naranja con una tarjeta de débito. Si realizas una compra en España, esta se realizará como un cargo a una cuenta internacional a un país SEPA y, por tanto, el banco habrá de facilitar ciertos datos para llevar a buen fin la operación (cuenta de pago, identidad del titular de la cuenta, etc.). Yo entiendo que se refiere a eso.

Más datos sobre los pagos via SEPA:
http://www.europeanpaymentscouncil.eu/content.cfm?page=sepa_direct_debit_(sdd)

Saludos


----------



## señor eko (7 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> Gracias Vidar, estoy en línea con lo que comentas, pero lo del franco suizo me mosquea (aunque le estoy dando vueltas), ya que he oído que esta intervenido, y que suiza esta comprando euros a mansalva para que siga el cambio ligado al famoso 1,2, es decir que si el euro pringa, no se vería afectado el franco suizo?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD



Aviso que voy a decir esto desde el más absoluto desconocimiento, pero ¿no sería más lógico que Suiza imprimiera más francos en lugar de comprar euros para mantener la paridad CHF-EUR a 1,20?


----------



## Alami (7 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Aviso que voy a decir esto desde el más absoluto desconocimiento, pero ¿no sería más lógico que Suiza imprimiera más francos en lugar de comprar euros para mantener la paridad CHF-EUR a 1,20?



Hombre, si no los necesita, para que los va a imprimir.
Además me temo que su burbuja inmobiliaria también está bastante hinchada.


----------



## ATEGUA (7 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Lo que yo entiendo que nos dice es que se pueden hacen cargos de adeudo sobre la cuenta via SEPA y que, en estas condiciones, autorizas al banco a la comunicación de los datos necesarios para que se cumpla la orden de adeudo y como esto puede ocurrir fuera de Luxemburgo, pues ing lux no se hace responsable de lo que ocurre fuera.
> Supongamos que abres la cuenta naranja con una tarjeta de débito. Si realizas una compra en España, esta se realizará como un cargo a una cuenta internacional a un país SEPA y, por tanto, el banco habrá de facilitar ciertos datos para llevar a buen fin la operación (cuenta de pago, identidad del titular de la cuenta, etc.). Yo entiendo que se refiere a eso.
> 
> Más datos sobre los pagos via SEPA:
> ...



Se refiere a que autorizas a domiciliar recibos ya sea de luz, gas, etc. Por ejemplo si tienes alguna propiedad en un pais diferente a Luxemburgo y quieres domiciliar los recibos en tu cuenta ing lu. 
En cuento a la Visa Debito, pienso que no entraría en esta opción, que ya de por sí ya la puedes utilizar en cualquier pais, pero lo voy a consultar.

Por cierto saludos a todos, llevo mucho tiempo en el foro aunque en la sombra. :


----------



## ATEGUA (8 Ago 2012)

Encontré esto SEPA | ABBL dice algo así:
"El objetivo de la creación de una SEPA para las tarjetas es permitir a los clientes europeos (los titulares de tarjetas y comerciantes) para utilizar las tarjetas de uso general para realizar y recibir pagos y retirar dinero en efectivo en euros en toda la zona SEPA con la misma facilidad y comodidad como lo hacen en su país de origen.

Los consumidores europeos se beneficien de una mayor aceptación de sus tarjetas en la SEPA y más posibilidades de elección de productos de tarjetas que antes.

Los comerciantes europeos deben beneficiarse de un mercado más competitivo adquirir, y ser capaz de elegir qué redes de tarjetas de aceptar y de la cual adquirente."

Con lo cual entiendo que si se quiere utilizar la Visa fuera de Luxemburgo, en el formulario de solicitud de la cuenta, habría que aceptar el SEPA.


----------



## nominefi (8 Ago 2012)

como vais los que empezasteis ya con el papeleo?


----------



## ricargr (8 Ago 2012)

Parece que los primeros son los conejillos de indias, pobrecillos.


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## nominefi (8 Ago 2012)

ricargr dijo:


> Parece que los primeros son los conejillos de indias, pobrecillos.



De parece nada, lo son!!!! y estaremos eternamente agradecidos por su información. En caso de debacle en mi casa tienen latunes a su disposición si todo esto llega a buen puerto y ponemos nuestras perras fuera del pais.
Lo que ya no veo tan claro es que nos de tiempo, viendo que saquean supermercados y tal...


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (8 Ago 2012)

Hola,

En rankia han abierto un hilo tambien sobre ING Luxemburgo. Alli, en un post, un forero ha puesto que ING Lux no está cubierto por el FGD Holandes como ING España, si no que esta cubierto por el FGD de luxemburgo.

ING Luxemburgo (2/2)

Haber si por aqui podeis aclarar este duda...


----------



## nomada25 (8 Ago 2012)

Supongo, que al igual que aquí en ING España, en ING Lux. podrás abrirte una cuenta de ahorro a través de internet una vez que ya seas cliente de una cuenta naranja.

Si es por 16 euros/año merece la pena poder tener los ahorros en otra divisa si fuera necesario


----------



## ATEGUA (9 Ago 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Si es por 16 euros/año merece la pena poder tener los ahorros en otra divisa si fuera necesario



Son algo mas de 16€, si lo que quieres es tener tus ahorros en otra divisa, no hay que olvidar, el cambio de compra y la posterior venta así como la posible devaluación de la moneda respecto al cambio. Haciendo cuentas y si la cantidad es importante, se te va un pico importante, y si es poca cantidad ni te merece moverlo fuera.


----------



## nomada25 (9 Ago 2012)

ATEGUA dijo:


> Son algo mas de 16€, si lo que quieres es tener tus ahorros en otra divisa, no hay que olvidar, el cambio de compra y la posterior venta así como la posible devaluación de la moneda respecto al cambio. Haciendo cuentas y si la cantidad es importante, se te va un pico importante, y si es poca cantidad ni te merece moverlo fuera.



Entiendo lo que dices, el problema es que como el euro se hunda pese a las comisiones de cambio nos merecerá y mucho la pena tenerlo en otra divisa más estable.

De momento voy a abrir la naranja, tras pensarlo bien miraré si abro la otra.

Un saludo


----------



## cnk57 (9 Ago 2012)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En rankia han abierto un hilo tambien sobre ING Luxemburgo. Alli, en un post, un forero ha puesto que ING Lux no está cubierto por el FGD Holandes como ING España, si no que esta cubierto por el FGD de luxemburgo.
> 
> ...



Lo lógico no es que Holanda cubra los depósitos de la marca ING en todos
los países en que esté presente. Porque el FGD es nacional. Por tanto,
lo normal es que sea el Ducado de Luxemburgo quien garantice los fondos de ING-Lu y de cualquier otro banco con licencia en Luxemburgo.

Por cierto, sin acritud, se dice

" a ver si por aquí podéis aclarar esta duda".


----------



## Deudor (9 Ago 2012)

Tanto diversificar, y tan poco diner tengo que :
1º tengo una birria de dinero en cada sitio
2º me aseguro que una parte la pierdo seguro

Creo que la política de diversificación es de ricos.
Los pobres que no vamos a salir de nuestro pais, estamos atrapados.
10.000 Euros en lux no sé si me salvaran de algo.


----------



## cnk57 (9 Ago 2012)

Deudor dijo:


> Tanto diversificar, y tan poco diner tengo que :
> 1º tengo una birria de dinero en cada sitio
> 2º me aseguro que una parte la pierdo seguro
> 
> ...



Dependerá de las comisiones. Si no son altas, al final dará igual
tener el dinero en Is-pain que fuera, aunque sean 10.000 lereles.


----------



## angek (9 Ago 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Dependerá de las comisiones. Si no son altas, al final dará igual
> tener el dinero en Is-pain que fuera, aunque sean 10.000 lereles.



Pienso igual. 

Al final es todo cuestión de números. 

Aunque, desgraciadamente, es fácil que surjan imprevistos, también es fácil perder el sueño por los ahorros de media vida.


----------



## nominefi (9 Ago 2012)

entiendo que pensais que no merece la pena sacar el dinero de España? porque?


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (9 Ago 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Lo lógico no es que Holanda cubra los depósitos de la marca ING en todos
> los países en que esté presente. Porque el FGD es nacional. Por tanto,
> lo normal es que sea el Ducado de Luxemburgo quien garantice los fondos de ING-Lu y de cualquier otro banco con licencia en Luxemburgo.



No me aclaro porque te contradices. Por un lado dices que LO LOGICO es que el FGD de Holanda cubra a todos los ING, y luego dices que LO NORMAL es que ING Lux este cubierto por Luxemburgo. ienso:

¿En que quedamos? Yo solo se que ING España esta cubierto por el FGD holandes (lo pone en su web), y que ING Lux, segun dicen en rankia, esta cubierto por el FGD luxemburgues. En su web no he encontrado nada...




cnk57 dijo:


> Por cierto, sin acritud, se dice
> 
> " a ver si por aquí podéis aclarar esta duda".



Gracias, Mrs. Robinson, me lo apunto.


----------



## Alami (9 Ago 2012)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> No me aclaro porque te contradices. Por un lado dices que LO LOGICO es que el FGD de Holanda cubra a todos los ING, y luego dices que LO NORMAL es que ING Lux este cubierto por Luxemburgo. ienso:
> 
> ¿En que quedamos? Yo solo se que ING España esta cubierto por el FGD holandes (lo pone en su web), y que ING Lux, segun dicen en rankia, esta cubierto por el FGD luxemburgues. En su web no he encontrado nada...
> 
> ...



ING LU es parte de ING que cotiza en la bolsa internacional.
Puedes ver su evolución igual que actualmente la de Bankia, Caixabanc o desde siempre de cualquier banco y retirar el dinero en cuanto lo estimes procedente.
ING internacional no puede dejar quebrar a ING LU sin arrastrar graves consecuencias.
ING: Summary for ING Group, N.V. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## cnk57 (9 Ago 2012)

"Lo lógico *no* es que Holanda cubra ...


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (9 Ago 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> "Lo lógico *no* es que Holanda cubra ...



Jijiji, habia obviado ese *no*, posiblemente porque, al igual que yo con el "haber" y el "a ver", tu has usado mal el lenguaje. Deberias haber escrito asi "No es logico que...." en lugar de "lo logico no es que....". Has hablado como Yoda (y no por la sabiduría, si no por el mal-uso del lenguaje. Sin acritud también, :fiufiu:

De cualquier manera, seguimos igual. Aunque no sea logico, es una realidad que ING Esp esta cubierto por el FGD de Holanda. Lo que no sabemos es quien cubre al ING lux.


----------



## nekcab (9 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> De parece nada, lo son!!!! y estaremos eternamente agradecidos por su información. En caso de debacle en mi casa tienen latunes a su disposición si todo esto llega a buen puerto y ponemos nuestras perras fuera del pais.
> Lo que ya no veo tan claro es que nos de tiempo, viendo que saquean supermercados y tal...



Hummm.... te tomo la palabra....

Por cierto, recién hoy enviado la documentación.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ago 2012)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Jijiji, habia obviado ese *no*, posiblemente porque, al igual que yo con el "haber" y el "a ver", tu has usado mal el lenguaje. Deberias haber escrito asi "No es logico que...." en lugar de "lo logico no es que....". Has hablado como Yoda (y no por la sabiduría, si no por el mal-uso del lenguaje. Sin acritud



Por primera vez voy a hacer de grammar-nazi: ha usado el lenguaje correctamente, ya que las lenguas son lo suficientemente ricas para poder expresar la misma idea con dos matices diferentes. 1) lo logico no es X, y 2) X no es logico.

La primera opcion, la utilizada, se utiliza cuando se quiere contraponer su opinion a otra afirmada anteriormente. Y no se tome mal lo del HABER, es un error que se ve a diario y que la mayoria hemos cometido en alguna ocasion.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (9 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> como vais los que empezasteis ya con el papeleo?



Yo envié la documentación el Lunes por la mañana y la transferencia de los 10 euros la hice también ese mismo lunes.

Esperando noticias.


----------



## xcuter (10 Ago 2012)

Documentación enviada a la espera de respuesta


----------



## nominefi (10 Ago 2012)

Gracias por la información.

Si no es indiscreción, que porcentaje de lo que tenies pensao tener allí?

Un saludo


----------



## Alami (10 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Gracias por la información.
> 
> Si no es indiscreción, que porcentaje de lo que tenies pensao tener allí?
> 
> Un saludo



100% de 0 = 0% de 0


----------



## rollyss (12 Ago 2012)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> No me aclaro porque te contradices. Por un lado dices que LO LOGICO es que el FGD de Holanda cubra a todos los ING, y luego dices que LO NORMAL es que ING Lux este cubierto por Luxemburgo. ienso:
> 
> ¿En que quedamos? Yo solo se que ING España esta cubierto por el FGD holandes (lo pone en su web), y que ING Lux, segun dicen en rankia, esta cubierto por el FGD luxemburgues. En su web no he encontrado nada...
> 
> ...



Parece ser que está cubierto por el de AGDL de Luxemburgo, dejo el enlace al pdf donde pone que se aseguran 100.000 euros para los depósitos y 20.000 euros para las inversiones:
http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/cond_gen_2012_en.pdf

S2


----------



## cnk57 (12 Ago 2012)

> B. Provisions relating to the accounts
> B.1. General provisions
> B.1.1. The Bank is a member of the Luxembourg Deposit Guarantee
> Association (Association pour la Garantie des Dépôts (AGDL)). In case
> ...




................


----------



## xcuter (13 Ago 2012)

unos 50k mas o menos !!!!


----------



## nominefi (13 Ago 2012)

xcuter dijo:


> unos 50k mas o menos !!!!



Si eso 50k era para contestar a mi pregunta, te lo agradezco, pero me gustaría saber porcentajes, por ver como diversificais.


----------



## xcuter (13 Ago 2012)

50% en ing.lu , 20% en swissquote y un 30% en ibanesto , mas o menos


----------



## nominefi (13 Ago 2012)

o sea que confias en tener el dinero en Europa y en Euros,no?.


----------



## rollyss (13 Ago 2012)

xcuter dijo:


> 50% en ing.lu , 20% en swissquote y un 30% en ibanesto , mas o menos



Si las cuentas no me fallan, podrías acceder a una cuenta en Suiza en CHF con Zürcher Kantonalbank y tendrías el capital garantizado por el estado Suizo.
S2


----------



## Alami (13 Ago 2012)

rollyss dijo:


> Si las cuentas no me fallan, podrías acceder a una cuenta en Suiza en CHF con Zürcher Kantonalbank y tendrías el capital garantizado por el estado Suizo.
> S2



¿Y que dan de intereses?. Porque el SQ creo que también lo garantiza el estado suizo e ING el de Lux..


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Ago 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Gracias por la información.
> Si no es indiscreción, que porcentaje de lo que tenies pensao tener allí?
> Un saludo



metales 20% (Au y Ag)
acciones 30%
swissquote 30% (USD y CHF)
ING.lu 20% (EUR)


----------



## ARCANGELITO (13 Ago 2012)

Comentaros que esta tarde he recibido un correo electrónico de ING Lu en el que me informan que ya tengo la cuenta abierta, me dan el número de contrato, la clave y me indican que proceden a enviarme, por correo, mi número de cuenta y mi digipass.

Justo una semana tras enviar la documentación y la transferencia.


----------



## rollyss (13 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿Y que dan de intereses?. Porque el SQ creo que también lo garantiza el estado suizo e ING el de Lux..



Intereses = 0.25 %
ZKB tiene la garantía del Estado Suizo sobre le total del capital sin límites.

S2


----------



## SANTOTOMAS (14 Ago 2012)

Todo facilísimo a la hora de abrir el formulario. Oficina de Gran Rue, con servicio de clientes internacionales. 
Los que sabeis de informática . ¿ya ha probado alguien el entorno del banco? El tema del formulario está en flash y opinásteis que no es seguro. ¿Y el resto de la web? ¿se os abre con el httpS , por ejemplo?

saludos compañeros del metal


----------



## xcuter (14 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Comentaros que esta tarde he recibido un correo electrónico de ING Lu en el que me informan que ya tengo la cuenta abierta, me dan el número de contrato, la clave y me indican que proceden a enviarme, por correo, mi número de cuenta y mi digipass.
> 
> Justo una semana tras enviar la documentación y la transferencia.



Idem a la espera de la documentación por correo postal para poder acceder a la cuenta , bastante rapidos !!!


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Ago 2012)

Este parece la mejor opción...


----------



## jolu (15 Ago 2012)

Pregunta tras leer el hilo ¿Y hablar con la empresa (ESTADO) para que la nómina se ingrese directamente en una cuentas de esas y moverse a golpe de tarjeta?


----------



## Alami (15 Ago 2012)

jolu dijo:


> Pregunta tras leer el hilo ¿Y hablar con la empresa (ESTADO) para que la nómina se ingrese directamente en una cuentas de esas y moverse a golpe de tarjeta?



Te pueden descontar un pastón en concepto de gestión


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Ago 2012)

Noticias frescas de ING Lu. Acabo de recibir, por correo ordinario, el digipass para poder acceder a la cuenta, con lo que ya tengo la cuenta plenamente operativa. En los próximos días recibiré la tarjeta. Venía en un sobre acolchado dentro de una caja.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Ago 2012)

Acabo de entrar a la web personal y todo correcto. Aparece, incluso, un apartado por si quieres que te llame un asesor o concretar una entrevista en persona en la agencia.


----------



## currito (17 Ago 2012)

Este hilo está muy bien.
Pero prefiero el 4% de ING España que pillé ayer x 6 meses que esa miseria del 0.9%....
Total ING Spain es sucursal holandesa adscrita al FDG holandés y no soy agorero ni tengo miedo a que salgamos del €.


----------



## ATEGUA (17 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Noticias frescas de ING Lu. Acabo de recibir, por correo ordinario, el digipass para poder acceder a la cuenta, con lo que ya tengo la cuenta plenamente operativa. En los próximos días recibiré la tarjeta. Venía en un sobre acolchado dentro de una caja.



Gracias por la información. :Aplauso:


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Ago 2012)

currito dijo:


> Este hilo está muy bien.
> Pero prefiero el 4% de ING España que pillé ayer x 6 meses que esa miseria del 0.9%....
> Total ING Spain es sucursal holandesa adscrita al FDG holandés y no soy agorero ni tengo miedo a que salgamos del €.



Evidentemente, todos preferimos un 4% a un 0,9%, pero aquí no estamos hablando de rentabilidad, sino de que algunos consideramos que nuestros gobernantes pueden hacer cosas que no nos gusten. En cuanto a lo de que ING España está adscrito al FDG holandés.... No pensamos que vayan a quebrar los bancos españoles, sino que nos tememos que nuestros gobernantes nos obliguen a hacer con nuestros ahorros lo que ellos quieran.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Evidentemente, todos preferimos un 4% a un 0,9%, pero aquí no estamos hablando de rentabilidad, sino de que algunos consideramos que nuestros gobernantes pueden hacer cosas que no nos gusten. En cuanto a lo de que ING España está adscrito al FDG holandés.... No pensamos que vayan a quebrar los bancos españoles, sino que nos tememos que nuestros gobernantes nos obliguen a hacer con nuestros ahorros lo que ellos quieran.



Hablas muy razonadamente pero dime una cosa: No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar a Luxemburgo la vuelta de ese capital? porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles... 

Por favor, hacer una consulta a la dirección del banco y plantearle el supuesto caso apocaliptico a ver que os dicen. A mi colega le dijo el director de una banco en Suecia que en ese tipo de situaciones estarían obligados a colaborar con nuestro gobierno, esto ya no es lo que era antes...


----------



## vidarr (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hablas muy razonadamente pero dime una cosa: No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar a Luxemburgo la vuelta de ese capital? porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles...
> 
> Por favor, hacer una consulta a la dirección del banco y plantearle el supuesto caso apocaliptico a ver que os dicen. A mi colega le dijo el director de una banco en Suecia que en ese tipo de situaciones estarían obligados a colaborar con nuestro gobierno, esto ya no es lo que era antes...



¿Ahora te dedicas a repetir el mismo mensaje en todas partes? En ese supuesto de inseguridad jurídica los euros fuera valdrán lo mismo que los euros dentro: nada. Si realmente piensas eso empieza a comprar latunes, oro y un fusil de asalto.

Venga va. Al pacojones lo tenemos identificado como un currito de bbva que entra a saco contra ING. ¿Son estas las nuevas directrices en las quebradas sucursales hispanas? ¿Floodear los foros para meter el miedo en el cuerpo a los que quieren sacar la pasta fuera?


----------



## nekcab (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ".... le dijo el director de una banco en Suecia que en ese tipo de situaciones estarían obligados a colaborar con nuestro gobierno, ..."



Se le olvidó comentar el de la sucursal, que cuando el Gobierno tenga a bien, decidirá aplicar el derecho de pernada de nuestras respectivas mujeres (por supuesto, en edad de procear)

Esto ya no es lo q era antes... Si que darnos derechos es como dar margaritas a los cerdos.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hablas muy razonadamente pero dime una cosa: No crees que en el hipotetico caso de que España saliera del euro no iba a a coger los modelos dd1 y solicitar a Luxemburgo la vuelta de ese capital? porque esos euros está claro y justificado que son Españoles...
> 
> Por favor, hacer una consulta a la dirección del banco y plantearle el supuesto caso apocaliptico a ver que os dicen. A mi colega le dijo el director de una banco en Suecia que en ese tipo de situaciones estarían obligados a colaborar con nuestro gobierno, esto ya no es lo que era antes...



No te discuto que pudiera darse el caso que el gobierno decidiera solicitar a Luxemburgo lo que tú comentas pero eso lleva su tiempo. Y ese tiempo sería suficiente para poder hacer algo con mi dinero. 

Es evidente que pueden pasar muchas cosas pero, al menos, tendríamos algo más de margen que el que decida dejar todo su dinero en bancos Españoles, pero estarás de acuerdo conmigo que, en cualquier caso, los que decidamos tener "diversificado" nuestro capital, aún si el gobierno "reclamase" ese dinero, no estaría peor que el tuyo y, al menos, repito, habríamos tenido un margen.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Ago 2012)

Unas fotos del aparatito y la caja en cuestión:


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> No te discuto que pudiera darse el caso que el gobierno decidiera solicitar a Luxemburgo lo que tú comentas pero eso lleva su tiempo. Y ese tiempo sería suficiente para poder hacer algo con mi dinero.
> 
> Es evidente que pueden pasar muchas cosas pero, al menos, tendríamos algo más de margen que el que decida dejar todo su dinero en bancos Españoles, pero estarás de acuerdo conmigo que, en cualquier caso, los que decidamos tener "diversificado" nuestro capital, aún si el gobierno "reclamase" ese dinero, no estaría peor que el tuyo y, al menos, repito, habríamos tenido un margen.



Estoy de acuerdo y si es por diversificar seguramente ING.lux sea la opción que menos comisiones te cobre y mas interese. Esto ya lo dije en este mismo hilo.


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Unas fotos del aparatito y la caja en cuestión:



Qué es ese aparatito?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Ago 2012)

Basicamente es un sustituto de las típicas tarjetas de coordenadas que suelen emitir las entidades financieras españolas para su banca por internet. En este caso, cuando quieres hacer una operación, tienes que pulsar un botón en el digipass, que te genera un código aleatorio único y luego introducir el código en la casilla verificadora de la operación. Evidentemente, el banco sabe qué clave va a proporcionarte tu digipass en cada segundo de tiempo al haberlo asociado a tu cuenta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Basicamente es un sustituto de las típicas tarjetas de coordenadas que suelen emitir las entidades financieras españolas para su banca por internet. En este caso, cuando quieres hacer una operación, tienes que pulsar un botón en el digipass, que te genera un código aleatorio único y luego introducir el código en la casilla verificadora de la operación. Evidentemente, el banco sabe qué clave va a proporcionarte tu digipass en cada segundo de tiempo al haberlo asociado a tu cuenta.



No creo que sea tanto un generador sincronizado en el tiempo como un generador de codigos con redundancia y que incluyen parte de tu numero de cuenta. Pero bueno, el tema geek supongo que es irrelevante.


----------



## ATEGUA (17 Ago 2012)

Habeis contemplado la posibilidad de contratar algún fondo con ing lux? Si es así, alguno interesante?. Aquí en dos bancos con los que trabajo ya me han ofrecido fondos domiciliados en luxemburgo, pero tengo que ver el tema de comisiones y demás.


----------



## ATEGUA (17 Ago 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Basicamente es un sustituto de las típicas tarjetas de coordenadas que suelen emitir las entidades financieras españolas para su banca por internet. En este caso, cuando quieres hacer una operación, tienes que pulsar un botón en el digipass, que te genera un código aleatorio único y luego introducir el código en la casilla verificadora de la operación. Evidentemente, el banco sabe qué clave va a proporcionarte tu digipass en cada segundo de tiempo al haberlo asociado a tu cuenta.



Por mi empresa tuve uno de esos, pero hace ya años, ahora utilizamos otro sistema. Y si recuerdo que tenias como treinta segundos para introducir el código. La verdad que lo veo mas seguro que la tarjeta de coordenadas.


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Ago 2012)

Otro más que se acaba de dar de alta


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 Ago 2012)

cabrones!! Me vais a traer la ruina con el sindrome de Diogenes de cuentas que tengo: ING, SWQ, Openbank, Uno-e, DB, DB aleman, Ibanesto... :XX::XX::XX:

Voy a tener que comprar un armario para meter todas la documentacion, PINes y tarjetas!

Ahora en serio, como tener otra puerta de escape esta bien pero la rentabilidad la veo muy floja, salvo que tengas menos de 25 años. En SWQ la rentabilidad es mayor, salia a 0,9% LIMPIOS.

ING Orange Savings in EUR
ING Orange Savings
0.90 %
ING Orange Savings (18-25 years)
1.40 %


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Ago 2012)

¿ Ing-LU ?...ienso:...¿ no os inquieta que este dentro de la orbita del € ?...¿ no sería mejor algún País europeo pero fuera del €, tipo Dinamarca ó UK que tienen moneda propia ?...8:


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Ago 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Ing-LU ?...ienso:...¿ no os inquieta que este dentro de la orbita del € ?...¿ no sería mejor algún País europeo pero fuera del €, tipo Dinamarca ó UK que tienen moneda propia ?...8:



ING bank slanski en Polonia por ejemplo, pero os emperrais con Suiza, Alemania o Luxemburgo y hay vida mas alla de estos paises.
USA es otro pais para diversificar.


----------



## señor eko (18 Ago 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> ING bank slanski en Polonia por ejemplo, pero os emperrais con Suiza, Alemania o Luxemburgo y hay vida mas alla de estos paises.
> USA es otro pais para diversificar.



Si la gente se empeña en esos tres países será por algo, a ver si nos paramos a pensar lo que leemos y decimos en el foro.

Hasta donde yo sé, esos son los tres únicos países que tienen un banco que permite abrir una cuenta online desde España sin coste alguno. Claro que habrá más posibilidades, y seguro que son mucho mejores que la quebrada USA o la hiperreligiosa Polonia, pero todas ellas incluidas estas dos, tienen unas condiciones (ser residente, personarse en la apertura de cuenta, altas comisiones, ...)


----------



## ATEGUA (18 Ago 2012)

IVNP71 dijo:


> ING bank slanski en Polonia por ejemplo, pero os emperrais con Suiza, Alemania o Luxemburgo y hay vida mas alla de estos paises.
> USA es otro pais para diversificar.



Ing ban slanski en Polonia. Ya que lo nombras como mejor opción. ¿Porqué no dices como abrir una cuenta en este banco?. Procedimiento, mantenimiento, etc. 
Ah! y si es posible que no sea necesario desplazarse hasta Polonia, sobre todo porque no guardo buen recuerdo del país. La última vez que estuve me robaron el coche.


----------



## nesio (18 Ago 2012)

ATEGUA dijo:


> Ing ban slanski en Polonia. Ya que lo nombras como mejor opción. ¿Porqué no dices como abrir una cuenta en este banco?. Procedimiento, mantenimiento, etc.
> Ah! y si es posible que no sea necesario desplazarse hasta Polonia, sobre todo porque no guardo buen recuerdo del país. La última vez que estuve me robaron el coche.



Secundo la moción, el compañero IVNP71 podría abrir un *hilo nuevo *con instrucciones y trucos para abrir online una cuenta para no residentes en Polonia sin comisiones y con tarjeta (Millenium, ING...).


----------



## ATEGUA (18 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Secundo la moción, el compañero IVNP71 podría abrir un *hilo nuevo *con instrucciones y trucos para abrir online una cuenta para no residentes en Polonia sin comisiones y con tarjeta (Millenium, ING...).



Si, pero antes de dar "esperanzas", deberia aclarar que ing en Polonia no la abres si no eres residente, al menos eso deduzco de sus anteriores intervenciones. Y habla de EEUU, si alguien sin tener residencia en este pais la abierto que me lo diga. Lo mismo ocurre en G.Bretaña. 

Por eso tambien le pido que sea claro de una vez, porque no da datos concretos. Aquí parece estar claro que los que quieren una cuenta la quieren online sin tener que desplazarse. Yo pediria que cuando se diga algo se fundamente porque lo único que se consigue es ensuciar el hilo y liar aun mas.

Resumiendo sin ser residente y online, que yo sepa (comprobado) es posible en Alemania, Luxemburgo y Suiza.


----------



## el juli (18 Ago 2012)

Estimados amigos:

Si se abre una cuenta corriente en ING LU, ¿tiene que ser en una y sólo una de las divisas disponibles? Como en SWQ puedes operar con CHF, EUR o USD.... pero supongo que en ING LU es sólo con una divisa de las siguientes, ¿no?

euro (EUR) 
livre anglaise (GBP)
couronnes norvégienne (NOK), suédoise (SEK) et danoise (DKK)
dollar américain (USD), canadien (CAD), singapourien (SGD), hongkongais (HKD), australien (AUD) et néo-zélandais (NZD)
franc suisse (CHF)
rand sud-africain (ZAR)
yen japonais (JPY)

Gracias


----------



## joebig (20 Ago 2012)

Una duda para los compañeros que ya lo han hecho: ¿qué beneficiario hay que indicar en la transferencia inicial de 10 euros? El documento pone el número de cuenta, BIC y referencia pero no sé quién es el titular de esa cuenta (al ser de un solo uso, ¿soy yo mismo o es "ING Lux" por poner un nombre de ejemplo). Es un parámetro que se solicita siempre en las transferencias.

ienso:


----------



## ARCANGELITO (20 Ago 2012)

Yo puse ING Luxembourg y el BIC.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Ago 2012)

El titular de esa cuenta seràs tu mismo, no?


----------



## nekcab (20 Ago 2012)

joebig dijo:


> Una duda para los compañeros que ya lo han hecho: ¿qué beneficiario hay que indicar en la transferencia inicial de 10 euros? El documento pone el número de cuenta, BIC y referencia pero no sé quién es el titular de esa cuenta (al ser de un solo uso, ¿soy yo mismo o es "ING Lux" por poner un nombre de ejemplo). Es un parámetro que se solicita siempre en las transferencias.
> 
> ienso:



Con el beneficiario de ése primer ingreso, lo q te piden es el código SWIFT del banco


----------



## pikki (20 Ago 2012)

No olvideis a los que ya habeis abierto cuentas y realizado ingresos, rellenar y enviar al BDE el modelo DD1 eh!! que con la nueva ley (hecha a propósito para incautos) se van a poner las botas a multas!!


----------



## joebig (21 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Con el beneficiario de ése primer ingreso, lo q te piden es el código SWIFT del banco



Aparte del IBAN (número de cuenta) y del BIC-SWIFT (id del banco) para una transferencia se ha de indicar siempre el titular de la cuenta destino. Si el compañero puso ING Lux y le fue bien, haré lo propio. Thanks!!


----------



## pikki (21 Ago 2012)

A los que la habeis hecho ya, cuanto has ha cobrado vuestro banco en comisiones?


----------



## ProfePaco (21 Ago 2012)

pikki dijo:


> A los que la habeis hecho ya, cuanto has ha cobrado vuestro banco en comisiones?



Por mandar los 10 euros me cobraron 0 comisiones.

Oficinadirecta banco pastor, con nómina domiciliada...


----------



## pikki (21 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Por mandar los 10 euros me cobraron 0 comisiones.
> 
> Oficinadirecta banco pastor, con nómina domiciliada...



Gracias!! casualmente tengo oficina directa también!!


----------



## octan (21 Ago 2012)

*mas info*

les he mandado un mail preguntando por fiscalidad de acciones y mercados en los que se puede operar con ellos, esta es su respuesta... Podríais comentar las implicaciones de lo que dicen que no es posible beneficiarse de las dobles imposicione debido al secreto bancario?

El adjunto al que hacen referencia en el correo contiene la misma información que este link, se agradecen comentarios al respecto....
Taxation of savings | ABBL


Un saludo y gracias a todos

Dear Sir,

In reply to you e-mail please find hereafter an overview of main costs with our bank
http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_en.pdf

As a european resident, you will be submitted to the european taxation of savings income. (see attached brochure) Furthermore, taxation of dividends may occur in the the home countries of the shares. You will not be able to benefit from fiscal conventions against double taxation as your identity will not be disclosed. There is no specific Luxembourg taxation for spanish residents.

Presently, 8 stock exchanges are accessible for internet orders for all shares: Paris, Brussels, Amsterdam, Francfort, London, NYSE, NASDAQ and Amex. Only shares and units are available (no indexes).


----------



## Alami (21 Ago 2012)

pikki dijo:


> No olvideis a los que ya habeis abierto cuentas y realizado ingresos, rellenar y enviar al BDE el modelo DD1 eh!! que con la nueva ley (hecha a propósito para incautos) se van a poner las botas a multas!!



¿¿Multas??
¿Que ley?. 
Que yo sepa por el momento no hay ninguna obligatoriedad para pequeñas cantidades.
¿Se va a aprobar una nueva ley con caracter retroactivo?.


----------



## nesio (21 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿¿Multas??
> ¿Que ley?.
> Que yo sepa por el momento no hay ninguna obligatoriedad para pequeñas cantidades.
> ¿Se va a aprobar una nueva ley con caracter retroactivo?.



El forero pikki se debe referir a la apertura de cuentas, como ya sabemos le pueden meter a fine of 10.000 € al que omita presentar el DD1 correspondiente. Recordemos que para los ingresos es obligatorio el DD2, pero sólo a partir de 3.000.000 € mensuales o 600.000 € anuales. Desconozco el montante de la posible multa, supongo que como mínimo será como la otra.


----------



## pikki (21 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿¿Multas??
> ¿Que ley?.
> Que yo sepa por el momento no hay ninguna obligatoriedad para pequeñas cantidades.
> ¿Se va a aprobar una nueva ley con caracter retroactivo?.



ME refiero a la futura ley de informar a hacienda de todas las cuentas y bienes en el extranjero.


----------



## nomada25 (21 Ago 2012)

-----------


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Por mandar los 10 euros me cobraron 0 comisiones.
> 
> Oficinadirecta banco pastor, con nómina domiciliada...



ostia estos te dan un 4,25% por tu pasta ::

Depósito Bienvenida al 4,25% TAE


----------



## ProfePaco (21 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ostia estos te dan un 4,25% por tu pasta ::
> 
> Depósito Bienvenida al 4,25% TAE



sí, y también me llamaron para ofrecerme convertibles de mierda... ¿fuiste tú?


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> sí, y también me llamaron para ofrecerme convertibles de mierda... ¿fuiste tú?



Pues no. yo te lo ofrecería por el foro en todo caso. 

Por cierto que bonita foto tienes puesta de avatar. Se ve que tienes buen gusto y a las personas que admiras... :XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ago 2012)

pikki dijo:


> ME refiero a la futura ley de informar a hacienda de todas las cuentas y bienes en el extranjero.



Cuando aprueben finalmente dicha ley, podremos hablar con detalles, porque ls rumores de los 10.000 € por dato omitido, sin definir claramente los tipos de cuentas a declarar (PayPal se incluye?) es oscuro oscuro.

Por cierto, ayer vencio otro deposito que tenia y transferi los ahorros a ING.lu, supongo que llegaran antes del viernes.


----------



## blodux (22 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien se ha leído el contrato*?

¿No habrá nada raro? Lo de poder operar con otras monedas es un punto muy a favor de Ing Lux :Aplauso::Aplauso:

*No es por vagancia pero es que de ingles no llego a comprender este tipo de documentos :


----------



## Alami (22 Ago 2012)

¿Que oficina escoger en Luxemburgo?. ¿Según que criterio?.
Las de atención internacional son:
Siege
Grand-rue (manager Uilson Castro?)
Strassen
Troisvierges
Wiltz


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ago 2012)

A falta de cualquier criterio, busque en Google map las direcciones para buscar una centrica y accesible (cuando inicie los tramites habia que abrirla presencialmente) y opte por a de la estacion de tren. Luego, cuando me informaron que ya podia abrirla online puse los mismos datos sin pensar mas. Pero ahora me arrepiento de no haber elegido una de las internacionales, aunque no descarto mirar mas adelante si puedo trasladar la cuenta de oficina.


----------



## japiluser (22 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> A falta de cualquier criterio, busque en Google map las direcciones para buscar una centrica y accesible (cuando inicie los tramites habia que abrirla presencialmente) y opte por a de la estacion de tren. Luego, cuando me informaron que ya podia abrirla online puse los mismos datos sin pensar mas. Pero ahora me arrepiento de no haber elegido una de las internacionales, aunque no descarto mirar mas adelante si puedo trasladar la cuenta de oficina.



Se abre otra cuenta online y se termina antes (incluso)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ago 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Se abre otra cuenta online y se termina antes (incluso)



De que hablas? Quieres decir en lugar de trasladar la cuenta?


----------



## nesio (22 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿Que oficina escoger en Luxemburgo?. ¿Según que criterio?.
> Las de atención internacional son:
> Siege
> Grand-rue (manager Uilson Castro?)
> ...



En este mensaje recomendaron Grand Rue.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

Alami dijo:


> ¿Que oficina escoger en Luxemburgo?. ¿Según que criterio?.
> Las de atención internacional son:
> Siege
> Grand-rue (manager Uilson Castro?)
> ...



Sin dudarlo Siège que quiere decir sede central en frances y si no se puede entonces Grande Rue que esta en la capital y se especializan en clientes extranjeros y su problematica. Hay que evitar sucursales en pueblos perdidos como troisvierges (donde son expertos en como financiar un tractor o una granja de cerdos). Soy cliente de ING Luxemburgo desde hace años, eso si soy residente.

Respondiendo a varias preguntas:

el token lo envian a casa, al menos a los residentes.

se pueden abrir facilmente cuentas paralelas en otras divisas 

lo que es un timo es la compra de acciones, parece que su broker las compra con el peor precio del dia y las vende con el peor precio posible aparte de comision

en cuanto a la copia del DNI, a mi me pidieron una compulsa que en Luxemburgo te hace un funcionario municipal, asi que no creo que os harafalta un notario, con que alguien ponga un sello bonito vale.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

octan dijo:


> As a european resident, you will be submitted to the european taxation of savings income. (see attached brochure) Furthermore, taxation of dividends may occur in the the home countries of the shares. You will not be able to benefit from fiscal conventions against double taxation as your identity will not be disclosed. There is no specific Luxembourg taxation for spanish residents.
> 
> Presently, 8 stock exchanges are accessible for internet orders for all shares: Paris, Brussels, Amsterdam, Francfort, London, NYSE, NASDAQ and Amex. Only shares and units are available (no indexes).



como soy residente no estoy muy al dia con esos convenios, pero me parece que la cosa funciona asi:

_As a european resident, you will be submitted to the european taxation of savings income_ creo que quiere decir que el banco pasa un % de los intereses de tus ahorros al estado español, mira el panfleto, debe ser entre un 10-30% (le dan tu dinero al estado español pero no le dicen tu nombre). Te daran un papelito y si decides declarar esos intereses a la Hacienda española entonces puedes deducir esa cantidad que ING ha pasado al estado español. Como los intereses de las cuentas de ahorros de Lux son bajos no es para tanto.

_Furthermore, taxation of dividends may occur in the the home countries of the shares. You will not be able to benefit from fiscal conventions against double taxation as your identity will not be disclosed. There is no specific Luxembourg taxation for spanish residents._ esto se refiere a los impuestos sobre dividendos de acciones, de esto no se, pero especulo que esos dividendos ya han pagado impuestos en los paises de donde son las empresas pero que de todas formas como no se conoce tu identidad pues no puedes deducirlos.

_Presently, 8 stock exchanges are accessible for internet orders for all shares: Paris, Brussels, Amsterdam, Francfort, London, NYSE, NASDAQ and Amex. Only shares and units are available (no indexes)_ o sea que solo se pueden comprar acciones en esos mercados, para las demas ventanilla.

Si teneis mas de medio millon yo iria a Banca privada, ING u otros.

Si buscais verdadero anonimato hay que ir hacia Jersey o las Cayman.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

el juli dijo:


> Estimados amigos:
> 
> Si se abre una cuenta corriente en ING LU, ¿tiene que ser en una y sólo una de las divisas disponibles? Como en SWQ puedes operar con CHF, EUR o USD.... pero supongo que en ING LU es sólo con una divisa de las siguientes, ¿no?
> 
> ...



creo que se saca la cuenta en euros y luego se pide cuantas accesorias en otras divisas.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Ago 2012)

Señor Morales dijo:


> como soy residente no estoy muy al dia con esos convenios, pero me parece que la cosa funciona asi:
> 
> _As a european resident, you will be submitted to the european taxation of savings income_ creo que quiere decir que el banco pasa un % de los intereses de tus ahorros al estado español, mira el panfleto, debe ser entre un 10-30% (le dan tu dinero al estado español pero no le dicen tu nombre). Te daran un papelito y si decides declarar esos intereses a la Hacienda española entonces puedes deducir esa cantidad que ING ha pasado al estado español. Como los intereses de las cuentas de ahorros de Lux son bajos no es para tanto.
> 
> ...



Hola, entiendo en el primer párrafo algo como que hay un secreto bancario en Luxemburgo, parecido a Suiza, donde pagan impuestos a España desde el anonimato, creo.
Si eres tan amable y conoces este detalle podrías aclarar lo que quieren decir exactamente en ese párrafo. Yo pensaba que Luxemburgo ya no tenía ningún tipo de secreto bancario.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Hola, entiendo en el primer párrafo algo como que hay un secreto bancario en Luxemburgo, parecido a Suiza, donde pagan impuestos a España desde el anonimato, creo.
> Si eres tan amable y conoces este detalle podrías aclarar lo que quieren decir exactamente en ese párrafo. Yo pensaba que Luxemburgo ya no tenía ningún tipo de secreto bancario.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



pues lo que has dicho, se supone que no comunican tu nombre a Hacienda pero le pasan un % de intereses de tu cuenta. Eso si, como Luxemburgo es UE nunca se sabe si la legislacion puede cambiar en tu contra. Mi madre es residente en España, abrio una cuenta en otro banco en Luxemburgo y ha declarado la cuenta en el Banco de España ademas de deducir de su declaracion de impuestos los escasos intereses que el banco luxemburgues entrega a Hacienda.

Hay dos tipos de riesgo en el caso de Luxemburgo: robo por parte de un informatico de datos y venta a Hacienda (se supone que los controles internos de los bancos son mas solidos ahora y nadie tiene acceso a todos los datos de un cliente), cambio de legislacion europea y obligacion de la parte de Luxemburgo de comunicar todos sus clientes no residentes y por ultimo.

Asi si buscas mas anonimato yo investigaria Jersey, las Islas Cayman, Panama....


----------



## hagase_la_luz (23 Ago 2012)

Señor Morales dijo:


> pues lo que has dicho, se supone que no comunican tu nombre a Hacienda pero le pasan un % de intereses de tu cuenta.




Respecto a este tema, supongamos que la cuenta esté legalmente comunicada mediante el DD1 y tributas acogiéndote al secreto bancario, es decir, te retienen un X% bastante abultado que envían a España junto con el X% de todos los burbujistas que se han abierto cuenta en Swissquote/ING LU.

A la hora de realizar la declaración de la renta de alguna manera se tiene que justificar que se ha tributado por ese dinero. Me explico: al hacer la declaración con el programa PADRE, servidor va cogiendo los certificados de retenciones de sus cuentas en España y va introduciendo los datos de intereses/gastos/retenciones. Hacienda puede verificar que lo que pongo es correcto porque los bancos también le envían esos datos directamente a ellos.

En el caso de una cuenta de este tipo...
¿Se introducen intereses/gastos/retenciones como si fuera una cuenta española más o hay un apartado específico para cuentas extranjeras? 
¿El banco emite un justificante de retenciones? 
¿Cómo sabe Hacienda que no le engañas con los importes? Sí o sí te pedirán justificante de retenciones, diluyéndose así el "secreto bancario"


----------



## nomada25 (23 Ago 2012)

Señor Morales dijo:


> pues lo que has dicho, se supone que no comunican tu nombre a Hacienda pero le pasan un % de intereses de tu cuenta. Eso si, como Luxemburgo es UE nunca se sabe si la legislacion puede cambiar en tu contra. Mi madre es residente en España, abrio una cuenta en otro banco en Luxemburgo y ha declarado la cuenta en el Banco de España ademas de deducir de su declaracion de impuestos los escasos intereses que el banco luxemburgues entrega a Hacienda.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de riesgo en el caso de Luxemburgo: robo por parte de un informatico de datos y venta a Hacienda (se supone que los controles internos de los bancos son mas solidos ahora y nadie tiene acceso a todos los datos de un cliente), cambio de legislacion europea y obligacion de la parte de Luxemburgo de comunicar todos sus clientes no residentes y por ultimo.
> 
> Asi si buscas mas anonimato yo investigaria Jersey, las Islas Cayman, Panama....



Gracias por la respuesta. No busco esconder nada ni anonimato, como la mayoría de los que hablamos aquí buscamos que hacienda de España sólo nos pida cumplir legalmente con nuestros impuestos y además, que en caso de que España quiebre y salga de euro no se metan con tus ahorros en el exterior, salvo con tus obligaciones de pagar impuestos.

Por esto a mi no me importa demostrar impuestos ni nada por el estilo, cumplir con la legalidad, pero si no tienen acceso a mis números que además son bien escasos pues mejor que mejor y si el país es receloso de dar información si yo soy legal pues mucho mejor también.

En cierto modo se podría equiparar el secreto de Suiza con el de Luxemburgo, pero Luxemburgo da algo más de miedo por pertenecer a la UE, aunque los de Luxemburgo no quieren perder el secreto para que la gente no se lleve el dinero a Suiza por tanto creo que se cuidarán a la hora de hacer caso a un gobierno que quiera repatriar capitales.

De todas formas, mirándolo bien el gobierno Español no tendría que tener ningún problema con que tengas el dinero fuera, el gobierno sólo debe interesarse porque los ciudadanos españoles cumplan con hacienda como es debido. El interés de que el dinero de los ahorradores esté en España es más bien para los bancos españoles que se quedan sin liquidez, pero claro, volvemos a lo de siempre, en esta país los bancos son el gobierno, aquí está el problema.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Ago 2012)

Esta cuenta en Luxemburgo estaría dentro de la UE y por tanto tienen acuerdos firmados. No nos olvidemos que España es de la UE. En una situación como la que plantean, hay posibilidades de que vuestra pasta se devalue.


----------



## Alami (23 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Esta cuenta en Luxemburgo estaría dentro de la UE y por tanto tienen acuerdos firmados. No nos olvidemos que España es de la UE. En una situación como la que plantean, hay posibilidades de que vuestra pasta se devalue.



Por supuesto, muchas más que si mantienes tu dinero en España y especialmente en Bankia.
Rajoy no lo va a permitir.


----------



## nesio (23 Ago 2012)

Me acaban de confirmar los de ING Lu que ya tengo la cuenta abierta. En cuanto reciba el DigiPass ya tendré acceso pleno.

El proceso empezó el 14 y ha tenido una incidencia. Abrí la cuenta con 2 titulares y por comodidad opté por hacer una única transferencia de 10 € (desde una cuenta con los mismos titulares), en lugar de 2 de 5 €, una por cada titular. Hasta aquí todo bien.

El problema surgió cuando el banco emisor, ING Esp, no incluyó los nombres de los 2 titulares, sólo el mío. Lógicamente ING Lu reclamó una prueba de cotitularidad para verificar la identidad del 2º titular. Se la reclamó al otro titular, pero diciéndole que su nombre ya lo tenían y les faltaba el mío ienso:.

Les pedí una aclaración y contestaron que aceptaban un pantallazo del detalle de la cuenta origen de ING Esp donde apareciesen los nombres de los tiulares. Se la envié ayer, y hoy hemos recibido los emails con los códigos de acceso.

*CONSEJO:*
Al abrir una cuenta conjunta hay que asegurarse de que la transferencia que ING Lu utiliza para autentificar a los titulares lleve la información necesaria. No es un problema si cada titular hace su transferencia individual de 5 €. *Si se opta por hacer una única transferencia de 10 € hay que estar seguro de que el banco origen incluya los nombres de todos los titulares* (la cuenta nómina de ING Esp no lo hace, o yo no he sabido hacerlo).

Y un apunte personal para finalizar: comparándolo con SQB, el proceso me ha parecido más vistoso, porque aparentemente es más fácil abrir una cuenta, pero ha resultado ser menos ágil, por los tiempos de respuesta y las imprecisiones en la comunicaciones recibidas. En el aspecto de los tiempos de respuesta, me da la sensación que ING Lu tiene un estilo similar a ING Esp.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Respecto a este tema, supongamos que la cuenta esté legalmente comunicada mediante el DD1 y tributas acogiéndote al secreto bancario, es decir, te retienen un X% bastante abultado que envían a España junto con el X% de todos los burbujistas que se han abierto cuenta en Swissquote/ING LU.
> 
> A la hora de realizar la declaración de la renta de alguna manera se tiene que justificar que se ha tributado por ese dinero. Me explico: al hacer la declaración con el programa PADRE, servidor va cogiendo los certificados de retenciones de sus cuentas en España y va introduciendo los datos de intereses/gastos/retenciones. Hacienda puede verificar que lo que pongo es correcto porque los bancos también le envían esos datos directamente a ellos.
> 
> ...



el banco te dara un papel que especifica intereses (en torno al 1%) y lo que le han pasado a la Hacienda española sin decir tu nombre. Entonces puedes hacer dos cosas:

1) Si quieres conservar el anonimato no declaras el interes (aunque es delito si te pillan) ni puedes deducir lo que el banco le dio a hacienda claro. 

2) Si decides declarar el interes, el papel del banco te permite deducir la parte de hacienda de tus impuestos aunque ahora Hacienda sabe que tienes una cuenta en el extranjero. En este caso no basta con declarar el interes, hay que informar tambien al Banco de España de la abertura de la cuenta y de los movimientos superiores a 50000 euros.

Por lo tanto elegir el anonimato significa perder la parte del interes que el banco paso, anonimamente, a la Hacienda española.


----------



## ATEGUA (23 Ago 2012)

Señor Morales dijo:


> ........hay que informar tambien al Banco de España de la abertura de la cuenta y de los movimientos *superiores a 50000* euros.



No he tenido tiempo de leerme la normativa, pero entonces debería entender que aparte de comunicar la apertura de la cuenta (DD1), cada vez que realice un movimiento superior a esa cantidad, habría que comunicarlo a la Hacienda española?. Tambien si esos movimientos son entre cuentas que tenga en el extranjero?. Si es así como se procede?.


----------



## nesio (23 Ago 2012)

ATEGUA dijo:


> No he tenido tiempo de leerme la normativa, pero entonces debería entender que aparte de comunicar la apertura de la cuenta (DD1), cada vez que realice un movimiento superior a esa cantidad, habría que comunicarlo a la Hacienda española?. Tambien si esos movimientos son entre cuentas que tenga en el extranjero?. Si es así como se procede?.



DD1: para aperturas, modificaciones o cancelaciones de cuentas.
DD2: para movimientos de capital *superiores a 3.000.000 € mensuales o 600.000 € anuales*.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

ATEGUA dijo:


> No he tenido tiempo de leerme la normativa, pero entonces debería entender que aparte de comunicar la apertura de la cuenta (DD1), cada vez que realice un movimiento superior a esa cantidad, habría que comunicarlo a la Hacienda española?. Tambien si esos movimientos son entre cuentas que tenga en el extranjero?. Si es así como se procede?.



hay que comunicar eso al Banco de España no a Hacienda, esta explicado en el web del BdE.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> DD1: para aperturas, modificaciones o cancelaciones de cuentas.
> DD2: para movimientos de capital *superiores a 3.000.000 € mensuales o 600.000 € anuales*.



a mi madre le dijeron 50000 de un solo movimiento, aunque claro hay que fiarse solo de la normativa que leemos con nuestros propios ojos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer vencio otro deposito que tenia y transferi los ahorros a ING.lu, supongo que llegaran antes del viernes.



Informo que la transferencia de ING.es a ING.lu ya ha llegado, ha tardado 1 solo dia y no ha tenido ningun coste. Despues de comprobar que habia llegado la he transferido internamente, de la Orange account a la Orange savings, y ha sido instantaneo. Todo ok.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Informo que la transferencia de ING.es a ING.lu ya ha llegado, ha tardado 1 solo dia y no ha tenido ningun coste. Despues de comprobar que habia llegado la he transferido internamente, de la Orange account a la Orange savings, y ha sido instantaneo. Todo ok.



Que rendimiento te dan?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Ago 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Que rendimiento te dan?



Ni idea, no es un tema que me preocupe mucho, pero en la cuenta ahorro sera insignificante, y en los plazos fijos minimo. Tengo pendiente mirarme sus fondos y etfs por si hay alguna cosa interesante.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ni idea, no es un tema que me preocupe mucho, pero en la cuenta ahorro sera insignificante, y en los plazos fijos minimo. Tengo pendiente mirarme sus fondos y etfs por si hay alguna cosa interesante.



gracias, supongo que no llegará al 1%, pero bueno, la finalidad no son los rendimientos.


----------



## PCH1111 (24 Ago 2012)

Luxemburgo es un chiringuito financiero al nivel de Islandia antes de petar. Leer en internet 

Hay miles de páginas serias que muestran el nivel de endeudamiento de Lux.Un ejemplo

COMMERCIUM . the_business+management_blog: ¿Deuda externa es crecimiento?

Pero no es sólo el problema de endeudamiento.Según la economía del país, su endeudamiento puede ser un problema o no, una de las variables que pueden hacer preocupante ese endeudamiento es la dependencia del país al sistema financiero, o mejor, la dependencia de su crecimiento económico.

Pensaros muy bien lo que haceis.Los que me habeis leido sabeis lo digo con intención de ayudar, no de trolear. 

Hay mejores alternativas

Suerte con vuestra decisión.


----------



## Coy0teBET (24 Ago 2012)

¿Cuanto tarda en llegar el digipass una vez que habéis recibido el e-mail de confirmación de apertura de la cuenta?


----------



## Alami (24 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Luxemburgo es un chiringuito financiero al nivel de Islandia antes de petar. Leer en internet
> 
> Hay miles de páginas serias que muestran el nivel de endeudamiento de Lux.Un ejemplo
> 
> ...




Si hombre, e ING es una mierda de banco que tiene cuatro clientes iluminados.


----------



## ProfePaco (24 Ago 2012)

lo he preguntado en el hilo de swissquote pero lo vuelvo a preguntar aquí.

¿alguien sabe la comisión de transferencia de ING LX a swissquote?

Gracias


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> lo he preguntado en el hilo de swissquote pero lo vuelvo a preguntar aquí.
> 
> ¿alguien sabe la comisión de transferencia de ING LX a swissquote?
> 
> Gracias



No cobran nada


----------



## nomada25 (25 Ago 2012)

Lo que no veo es que te permitan elegir entre pagar a hacienda de forma anónima o no como pasa en swisquote, las famosas opciones A y B.


----------



## Riemann (25 Ago 2012)

*Mucho cuidado*

Creo que ING Luxemburgo es independiente en cuanto a solvencia de la matriz (a diferencia del español): está en la asociación de garantía de depósitos de Luxemburgo, por tanto no en la holandesa. Eso significa que podría quebrar sin que la matriz tenga que rescatarla.

Luxemburgo, por sus bajos impuestos a actividades financieras, es un país frecuentado para hacer operaciones de alto riesgo. Algunos bancos lo usan exactamente para eso, pudiendo hacer operaciones que en caso de perder no necesiten el rescate de la matriz.

Antes de abrir una cuenta, preguntad si es una sucursal de ING o un banco independiente.


----------



## minosabe (26 Ago 2012)

ATEGUA dijo:


> Ing ban slanski en Polonia. Ya que lo nombras como mejor opción. ¿Porqué no dices como abrir una cuenta en este banco?. Procedimiento, mantenimiento, etc.
> Ah! y si es posible que no sea necesario desplazarse hasta Polonia, sobre todo porque no guardo buen recuerdo del país. La última vez que estuve me robaron el coche.



Perdonad, sólo voy por la mitad de este interesante foro pero yo ya sugerí hace mucho tiempo en el foro del swqb que debíamos mirar otros ING's. El de Australia era el más chulo, por los % que dan, pero me dijeron por teléfono que nanay. En Polonia está el Bank Millenium, todo on-line y para no residentes, con los réditos típicos polacos, en torno al 4-5% pero..., la gran pega es que es filial del "fiabilísimo" BCP portugués, también participado por el Sabadell.


----------



## nesio (26 Ago 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Perdonad, sólo voy por la mitad de este interesante foro pero yo ya sugerí hace mucho tiempo en el foro del swqb que debíamos mirar otros ING's. El de Australia era el más chulo, por los % que dan, pero me dijeron por teléfono que nanay. En Polonia está el Bank Millenium, todo on-line y para no residentes, con los réditos típicos polacos, en torno al 4-5% pero..., la gran pega es que es filial del "fiabilísimo" BCP portugués, también participado por el Sabadell.



Por lo que he visto, ni ING Aus ni ningún otro (excepto Lu) abren online cuentas a no residentes.

He abierto un hilo sobre Millennium para ver entre todos si vale la pena o no.


----------



## josias (26 Ago 2012)

Como he dicho en otro hilo hace unos meses me estuve informando y el clase bank americano también abría cuentas a no residentes.Teneis su pagina web en español.Creo recordar que tenían un teléfono para contactar con su división internacional y que te dijeran como abrirla.Cuando les pregunte que cuentas tenían me remitieron a la web.Cuentas muy normalitas con intereses ridículos pero algunas sin gastos de mantenimiento.


----------



## josias (26 Ago 2012)

No es el clase, es el chase bank, Sorry.


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ago 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Al abrir una cuenta conjunta hay que asegurarse de que la transferencia que ING Lu utiliza para autentificar a los titulares lleve la información necesaria. No es un problema si cada titular hace su transferencia individual de 5 €. *Si se opta por hacer una única transferencia de 10 € hay que estar seguro de que el banco origen incluya los nombres de todos los titulares* (la cuenta nómina de ING Esp no lo hace, o yo no he sabido hacerlo).



Una duda, que beneficiario pusiste en la transferencia?, se ha hablado de ING luxemburgo, tu propio nombre... Pero no ha quedado muy claro cual es el correcto...




nomada25 dijo:


> Lo que no veo es que te permitan elegir entre pagar a hacienda de forma anónima o no como pasa en swisquote, las famosas opciones A y B.



Eso quería preguntar yo... Ha alguien de los que se ha dado de alta le han brindado la posibilidad de elegir secreto bancario?

Aguien sabe el rating y morosidad creditica de este banco?

Tiene alguna comision por transferencias en la UE (por ejemplo, a SQ a ING España u otro banco español)?


----------



## nesio (26 Ago 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una duda, que beneficiario pusiste en la transferencia?, se ha hablado de ING luxemburgo, tu propio nombre... Pero no ha quedado muy claro cual es el correcto...



Puse mi nombre, pero lo importante es el nombre del originario, lo contrastan con el tuyo para comprobar tu identidad (quien ha ordenado la transferencia).


----------



## nomada25 (27 Ago 2012)

En cuanto a la fiabilidad de ING Luxemburgo, por lo que se ha hablado anteriormente de que puede que sea independiente voy a poner unas cuantos detalles por los que creo que no hay mucho problema por el hecho de que ING Luxemburgo esté cubierto por el fondo de garantías de Luxemburgo en lugar de por el de Holanda:

- *Pertenece al grupo ING, está en la web de ing.com*, si pinchamos en el pais se nos despliega un menú donde aparece la bandera de Luxemburgo con el enlace a la misma web. Aquí se deduce que es ING, no un grupo independiente:

Products & Services | ING

- Respecto a* la deuda de luxemburgo, es sólo de un 14% en 2009*, el país menos endeudado de Europa. *En 2011 subió a 18%, igualmente de los menos endeudado o el que menos:
*
Los países europeos con más deuda

Deuda Publica | Deuda soberana | Deuda Externa 2012 | datosmacro.com

- Su economía:* la segunda mayor PIB per cápita del mundo*: 

Luxemburgo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Posee una economía estable, con altos ingresos y un crecimiento moderado, baja inflación y baja tasa de desempleo. El sector industrial, hasta hace poco tiempo dominado por el acero, se ha ido ampliando y diversificando hasta incluir la industria química, la de goma y otros productos. Durante las décadas pasadas, el crecimiento del sector financiero había más que compensado la declinación de la industria del acero. La agricultura está basada en pequeñas granjas familiares.
Luxemburgo es uno de los centros comerciales y financieros más importantes que compite con Bélgica y Países Bajos. Como miembro de la Unión Europea, disfruta de las ventajas del mercado abierto europeo. Luxemburgo posee el segundo PIB per cápita más alto del mundo después de Catar.
Luxemburgo alberga las sedes centrales de varias corporaciones multinacionales, entre ellas Ternium, Tenaris, y a una de las seis sedes centrales del líder mundial acerero Arcelor Mittal._

Puede que por el tema del secreto bancario y las peculiaridades del mismo hayan tenido que hacer esta diferencia con respecto al ING de España. Lo que no tengo dudas es de que Luxemburgo, a día de hoy es un país que creo daría buena respuesta, por lo menos mejor que España y otros que ya sabemos. De todas formas, no creo que el grupo ING dejara quebrar a su propio banco por las repercusiones que tendría en el resto del mundo en su imagen.


----------



## minosabe (27 Ago 2012)

A veces da la risa eso de que ciudadanos de un país en bancarrota total vayan por ahí preguntando por la solvencia de otros que ni siquiera tienen ese término en el diccionario.


----------



## serhost (27 Ago 2012)

nomada25, deduces demasiado porque la web de ing.lu esté en ing.com

Puede perfectamente operar como banco en Luxemburgo con independencia y pertenecer al grupo al mismo tiempo, ambas cosas no parecen incompatibles.

De hecho, creo que se había comentado por este hilo que ING.lu estaba adscrito al fondo de garantía de Luxemburgo.


----------



## micamor (27 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> nomada25, deduces demasiado porque la web de ing.lu esté en ing.com
> 
> Puede perfectamente operar como banco en Luxemburgo con independencia y pertenecer al grupo al mismo tiempo, ambas cosas no parecen incompatibles.
> 
> De hecho, creo que se había comentado por este hilo que ING.lu estaba adscrito al fondo de garantía de Luxemburgo.



No entiendo esta discusión.
Lo normal es que los bancos en otros países operen de forma independiente.
Y, efectivamente puede quebrar una filial en otro país, sin afectarle a la sede principal.

Ejemplo.
En España tenemos Barclays (digo este porque tengo cuenta), si llegará a quebrar, lo podría hacer sin problemas. Otra cosa, es que la matriz, dada su imagen, entonces le injecte dinero, como creo que ya ha hecho.





En este caso,prefiero que el fondo de Garantía sea de Luxemburgo.


----------



## serhost (27 Ago 2012)

micamor dijo:


> No entiendo esta discusión.
> Lo normal es que los bancos en otros países operen de forma independiente.
> Y, efectivamente puede quebrar una filial en otro país, sin afectarle a la sede principal.
> 
> ...




ING en España actúa como sucursal. Fondo de garantía Holandés.


----------



## nesio (27 Ago 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> A veces da la risa eso de que ciudadanos de un país en bancarrota total vayan por ahí preguntando por la solvencia de otros que ni siquiera tienen ese término en el diccionario.



Supongo que te refieres al término "bancarrota total", no a "solvencia". ienso:


----------



## serhost (27 Ago 2012)

Para minosabe: se llama miedo


----------



## PCH1111 (27 Ago 2012)

Y ahora viene Moodys con las rebajas... :Moody's rebaja el 'rating' de cinco bancos holandeses, incluídos ING y ABN Amro

Con todo veo ING LU la mejor opción por el momento , aunque como he dicho si esto se va a la mierda no se como aguantarán el tirón estos paises chiringuito-financieros. O bien salen reforzados por la fuga de capitales que los verán como refugio, o lo van( vamos) a pasar mal. Apuesto por lo primero.

En todo caso seguro no hay nada, pero sin duda es la mejor opción de la zona euro.

Saludos


----------



## minosabe (27 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Y ahora viene Moodys con las rebajas... :Moody's rebaja el 'rating' de cinco bancos holandeses, incluídos ING y ABN Amro
> 
> Con todo veo ING LU la mejor opción por el momento , aunque como he dicho si esto se va a la mierda no se como aguantarán el tirón estos paises chiringuito-financieros. O bien salen reforzados por la fuga de capitales que los verán como refugio, o lo van( vamos) a pasar mal. Apuesto por lo primero.
> 
> ...




Bueno, hasta donde yo me sé, el Santander, que es el más solvente en España, tiene Baa2, o sea, aprobado ramplón, y BBVA, el siguiente, se queda en Baa3, casi al nivel de bono basura. 
Le queda mucho trecho a ING para llegar a esa bajura...


----------



## nekcab (27 Ago 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Bueno, hasta donde yo me sé, el Santander, que es el más solvente en España, tiene Baa2, o sea, aprobado ramplón, y BBVA, el siguiente, se queda en Baa3, casi al nivel de bono basura.
> Le queda mucho trecho a ING para llegar a esa bajura...



Por lo que he leído, el rating de dichos bancos presenta el problema, no tanto de SUS cuentas, sino de las cuentas del PAIS al que pertenecen.

Varias veces el Botín ha declarado que le perjudica bastante más la marca España, que sus cuentas de resultados (que al ser un Banco muy diversificado en diversos países, tiene más solidez que el propio país al que pertenece)

No sé hasta que punto habrá de cierto...


----------



## nomada25 (27 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> nomada25, deduces demasiado porque la web de ing.lu esté en ing.com
> 
> Puede perfectamente operar como banco en Luxemburgo con independencia y pertenecer al grupo al mismo tiempo, ambas cosas no parecen incompatibles.
> 
> De hecho, creo que se había comentado por este hilo que ING.lu estaba adscrito al fondo de garantía de Luxemburgo.



No deduzco nada, sólo pongo lo que es. Se que por el hecho de venir ING Luxemburgo no aclaro que sea independiente en cuanto a solvencia, pero sí indica que ING Lux. pertenece a su grupo y a su imagen, que es lo más importante, por tanto como es normal un hipotético ING Lux. quebrado haría quebrar el resto de ING del planeta en cuanto se corriera la voz por los medios, de lo que se deduce que la sociedad ING tendrá cuidado con no dejar quebrar a ninguna ING de su grupo con su imagen.
Por otro lado, según comento, con los datos de Luxemburgo que he puesto no es nada malo que ING Lux. esté cubierto por el fondo de Lux., al contrario. 
Lo que pueda ocurrir en un futuro, eso nadie lo sabe, pero de momento Luxemburgo es el 2º país con mayor PIB per cápita del mundo, eso dice algo de su fondo de garantías creo yo. Hasta que el fondo de garantías de Luexmburgo llegue a estar seco como el de España creo que pasarán muchos años.


----------



## nekcab (28 Ago 2012)

Bueno, trámites finalizados. Gracias a ARCANGELITO y Cnk57 por facilitar los datos.

Ahora al meollo:

Cuando recibí la primera notificación, me indicaron un nº de cuenta. OK.

Pero una vez ya abierta, me he encuentro:
1) La "Orange Account" (Cta.Naranja)
2) La "Orange Savings" (¿¿¿Cta.Ahorro???)

Ambas con una numeración distinta, NO solo:
-en el nº de cuenta
-sino incluso en el el codigo IBAN.

¿Se notifican AMBAS al BdE? Entiendo que la cuenta naranja siempre se ha tratado como interna de ING, donde no se pueden hacer ni transferencias ni mucha de la operativa de una cuenta al uso. Pero vamos, q puede que al BdE le de igual, ya que sigue tratándose de una cuenta de un banco.

NPI....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Bueno, trámites finalizados. Gracias a ARCANGELITO y Cnk57 por facilitar los datos.
> 
> Ahora al meollo:
> 
> ...



Yo pienso notificar las dos, simplemente porque son dos dferentes. Al crear tu cuenta Orange se especificaba que se incluia otra cuenta savings, una tarjeta de debito y una virtual de credito.


----------



## pikki (29 Ago 2012)

Un poco de publi del propio ING donde se congratula de lo buenos que son:

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/plaquette_ing_group.pdf


----------



## micamor (29 Ago 2012)

pikki dijo:


> Un poco de publi del propio ING donde se congratula de lo buenos que son:
> 
> http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/plaquette_ing_group.pdf



Y luego algunos critican a las empresas de Ratings, pero estos si sacan provecho.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

Al abrir tu cuenta naranja se abre automaticamente la de ahorro no?
qué interés da cada una?


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

pikki dijo:


> Un poco de publi del propio ING donde se congratula de lo buenos que son:
> 
> http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/plaquette_ing_group.pdf



Cada uno siempre piensa de si mismo que es mejor de lo que en realidad es...



Goldman Sachs ha utilizado criterios homogéneos para estimar los niveles de solvencia, liquidez y calidad del crédito de la banca europea, más allá de las diferentes normas de los países en esta materia. En este estudio de agosto de 2012 realiza una clasificación de los bancos más solventes en cuanto a solvencia, liquidez y calidad crediticia (*NO VEO A ING*) entre los que encontramos 5 bancos españoles entre los más seguros de Europa:

Santander, que también estaba entre los 50 más seguros del mundo.
Banco Popular
BBVA
Erste Bank
Bankinter
Sabadell
Intesa Sanpaolo
Commerzbank
Banco BPI
Societe Generale
BNP Paribas
UBI Banca
Unicredit
Deustche Bank
KBC
BP Milano
Creval
Credit Agricole
BCP
Credem


----------



## serhost (29 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Cada uno siempre piensa de si mismo que es mejor de lo que en realidad es...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enlace a Goldman Sachs con ese estudio que tú dices?


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

serhost dijo:


> Enlace a Goldman Sachs con ese estudio que tú dices?



Pasen y vean:

Los bancos más solventes de Europa | iAhorro

ING tampoco está entre los 50...


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

Pues hombre... Yo creo que lo mejor es tener criterio propio. 

El día antes del hundimiento de Lehman Brothers, las agencias de rating calificaban a esa entidad bancaria con la máxima nota. :XX:

Y recuerdo que no hace mucho tiempo la mayoría de nuestros bancos en España, pasaban con nota los test de estres propuestos por Europa... Incluido Bankia :XX:

Resultados test de estrés bancos europeos

Asi que para fiarse... :bla:


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Pues hombre... Yo creo que lo mejor es tener criterio propio.
> 
> El día antes del hundimiento de Lehman Brothers, las agencias de rating calificaban a esa entidad bancaria con la máxima nota. :XX:
> 
> ...



Esta referencia es mas fiable que su simple opinión no cree?

Bankia tenía un calificacion de:

*Bankia, nota: 5,4*

Aprobado justito... No se equivocaron mucho.

¿Cuanto tiene ING?


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Bankia tenía un calificacion de:
> 
> *Bankia, nota: 5,4*
> 
> ...



¿No se equivocaron mucho? 

No se deberían haber equivocado nada...

Y sino preguntaselo a los que compraron acciones o preferentes de Bankia...


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿No se equivocaron mucho?
> 
> No se deberían haber equivocado nada...
> 
> Y sino preguntaselo a los que compraron acciones o preferentes de Bankia...



Hay que saber los riesgo que se corren invirtiendo en ciertas cosas como acciones o preferentes, al igual que cuando se juega a mover el dinero a la ligera...

¿Los ahorradores de bankia han perdido su dinero o se cumplió la garantía?


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Hay que saber los riesgo que se corren invirtiendo en ciertas cosas al igual que cuando se juega a mover el dinero a la ligera...



En eso tienes razón. Hay que tener cuidado donde se mete el dinero:

Spain: Shall Bitterly Begin His Fearful Date | ZeroHedge

Un adelanto:

Beginning in 2000 the Spanish banks, with full support from the government of Spain, began what is called “dynamic provisioning.” Please allow me to explain this arcane phrase to you in simple English; it means the official allowance of “cooking the books;” it does not mean anything else regardless of what you may see bandied about in the Press. It means that losses and reserves can be shifted and modified from one quarter to the next and it also means that categories, such a Real Estate losses or provisions, may be falsified by some bank or by the government of Spain to show what they wish to show or hide what they wish to hide. This is why I have stated and re-stated so many times that the financials of the Spanish banks are garbage or worse and cannot be trusted.

Más o menos:

Desde al año 2000 la banca española, con el pleno apoyo del Gobierno de España, comenzó lo que se conoce como "provisiones dinámicas". Permítame explicar esta frase arcana en cristiano sencillo, significa el apoyo oficial de "cocinar los libros;" no quiere decir otra cosa, independientemente de lo que usted puede leer en la prensa. Esto significa que las pérdidas y las reservas se pueden desplazar de un trimestre a otro, y también significa que las categorías, como pérdidas de patrimonio o provisiones, pueden ser falsificados por un banco o por el gobierno de España para mostrar lo que quieren mostrar u ocultar lo que quieren ocultar. Por eso he dicho y vuelvo a decir muchas veces que el estado de la banca española es basura o peor y no se puede confiar.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> En eso tienes razón. Hay que tener cuidado donde se mete el dinero:
> 
> Spain: Shall Bitterly Begin His Fearful Date | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



*También suiza:*

El Gobierno suizo acude al rescate de UBS - CincoDías.com


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

Es curioso, pero probablemente gracias a este hilo de ING Lux y al de Swissquote sabemos más de estos bancos que de todos los bancos españoles juntos o del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (FGD) Español.

Unas cuantas fuentes:

Recursos del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (FGD) Español

Datos Contables de la banca Española en 2011

Primero nos informamos bien de unos y de otros... y después que cada uno elija entre meter su dinero en la Banca de España o en la del Extranjero.

O podemos hacer como muchos otros españoles:

Banca española bate un nuevo récord con masiva retirada de depósitos por 74 mil millones de euros


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Es curioso, pero probablemente gracias a este hilo de ING Lux y al de Swissquote sabemos más de estos bancos que de todos los bancos españoles juntos o del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (FGD) Español.



Si? 

Estructura SQ?

LTD

rating SQ e ING?

no hay


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Si?
> 
> Estructura SQ?
> 
> ...



Solo tienes que buscar la información:

Bloomberg: Swissquote Group Holding-Reg 
(SQN SIX Swiss Ex)

o 

Reuters: Swissquote Group Holding SA (SQN.S)

Y si tanto te preocupa el rating, pues te vas a sus reportes anuales donde te informan de todas sus inversiones y del riesgo que tiene cada una de ellas valorado por Standard and Poor's

https://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-group-resources/doc/pdf/report/report_Q4_2011.pdf

y con ING tres cuartos de lo mismo... pero vuelvo a decir: ¿El español medio se preocupa de mirar toda esta información cuando abre una cuenta en la oficina bancaria de al lado de su casa? A lo mejor tambien deberia hacerlo...

Actualizo con información del grupo ING (Agosto 2012):

Credit Ratings for ING Group 
Standard & Poors’ A 
Moody’s A3 
Fitch A

Credit Ratings for ING Bank 

ING Bank A+ Stable

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/plaquette_ing_group.pdf


----------



## hagase_la_luz (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Esta referencia es mas fiable que su simple opinión no cree?
> 
> Bankia tenía un calificacion de:
> 
> ...




Dejemos de lado las cuanto menos dudosamente honradas prácticas de vender preferentes como si fueran depósitos a jubilados, impedidos y analfabetos de algunos de los bancos del listado de los solventes.

Bankia aprobaba y aun así fue rescatada con dinero público, que pagaremos todos los aquí presentes y nuestros hijos. Cuando se sanee y pueda volver a ser solvente y fiable... ¿devolverán el dinero? No, la han saqueado los castuzos a nuestra costa. Nos han robado a todos los españoles con total impunidad. Ahora vas y te fias de ellos.

Dicho lo cual y sin dar por hecho que ING ni ningún otro banco sean angelitos, porque al fin y al cabo están para ganar dinero, sólo voy a poner un link que hace que me fie 500000000000 veces más de ING que de Bankia, en Orense o en Luxemburgo y que muestra la diferencia entre lo que es una empresa seria y lo que no:
ING devuelve al Estado holands 3.000 millones de su rescate, que reembolsar por completo en 2012 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## minosabe (30 Ago 2012)

Muy buenas las últimas aportaciones. Siento que estamos dando con nuevas claves para juzgar a los bancos. Yo he enviado hoy mismo los papeles para Luxemburgo. Otra puerta abierta, pero con las dudas de si será mejor el FGD holandés, que es el que me cubre a ING aquí, o el de Luxemburgo.
Otra cuestión es si alguien con cuenta abierta me sabe deicr si se puede encontrar algún fondo de inversión decente en ing lux o nos tenemos que conformar con los fondos ING, que no son muy pa'llá.
Otra cosa: en la lista de los mejores bancos europeos de Gold in Sacks está el portugués BCP. Si nos fiáramos de ese criterio, podríamos hacernos clientes on-line del Millenium polaco, filial del portugués, que ofrece intereses de hasta el 7%, eso sí, sobre un zloty cuya cotización es una montaña rusa.


----------



## sapoconcho (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Si?
> 
> Estructura SQ?
> 
> ...



De 3 respuestas, 2 inciertas... debería usted documentarse más. Habla muy a la ligera. Y ya le han argumentado con datos en otros hilos de los que usted participa, y con datos precisos, que está usted equivocado. Por favor, por el bien del hilo, no siga usted cometiendo los mismos errores y perjudicando a la gente nueva que quiera informarse.

Un saludo.


----------



## PCH1111 (30 Ago 2012)

Este tema está más que hablado.Se están repitiendo las mismas preguntas y respuestas. Mejor si alguien no aporta algo nuevo, es no escribir, desvirtua el ojetivo del hilo.

Por supuesto que dudar es bueno, así se genera más info, por eso tengo claro que cuando me venzan los 3 depósitos éstos irán fuera de España,a ING LU, comerzbank y SQ.Siempre que no me dejen abrir cuenta en el Banco Cantonal de Zurich...

Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Este tema está más que hablado.Se están repitiendo las mismas preguntas y respuestas. Mejor si alguien no aporta algo nuevo, es no escribir, desvirtua el ojetivo del hilo.
> 
> Por supuesto que dudar es bueno, así se genera más info, por eso tengo claro que cuando me venzan los 3 depósitos éstos irán fuera de España,a ING LU, comerzbank y SQ.Siempre que no me dejen abrir cuenta en el Banco Cantonal de Zurich...
> 
> Saludos



yo no esperaría mucho no sea que el rescate de Octubre no se produzca y venga el MadMax


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> De 3 respuestas, 2 inciertas... debería usted documentarse más. Habla muy a la ligera. Y ya le han argumentado con datos en otros hilos de los que usted participa, y con datos precisos, que está usted equivocado. Por favor, por el bien del hilo, no siga usted cometiendo los mismos errores y perjudicando a la gente nueva que quiera informarse.
> 
> Un saludo.



Alguién ha revisado el registro de SQ? yo sí:

Registre du Commerce du Canton de Vaud

Pero esto ya lo he puesto donde corresponde, en el hilo de SQ.

Sobre lo que digo de ING es innegable.


----------



## ivanbg (30 Ago 2012)

Vuelvo a repetir:

*Credit Ratings for ING Group *
Standard & Poors’ A 
Moody’s A3 
Fitch A

*Credit Ratings for ING Bank *

ING Bank A+ Stable


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir:
> 
> *Credit Ratings for ING Group *
> Standard & Poors’ A
> ...



Fuente o lo dice usted? Le recuerdo que este hilo habla de ING Luxemburgo, no del grupo en general.

yo he visto este artículo:

Moody’s podría quitar el tripleA a Alemania, Holanda y Luxemburgo | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos


----------



## ivanbg (30 Ago 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Fuente o lo dice usted? Le recuerdo que este hilo habla de ING Luxemburgo, no del grupo en general.
> 
> yo he visto este artículo:
> 
> Moody’s podría quitar el tripleA a Alemania, Holanda y Luxemburgo | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos



Fuente ING LUXembourg:

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/plaquette_ing_group.pdf

Pero ya lo había puesto antes... ¿ Podrías hacer el favor de leerte los post anteriores?

¿Y que Rating tiene España? Parece que un poquito peor que los paises que nombras ¿no?

Fitch baja el rating de España a BBB y lo deja a dos pasos del bono basura

Y si tanto interes tienes en conocer los *ratings de ING en cada uno de los paises*, te invito que visites S&P:

S&P | Find A Rating Results* | Americas

o *tambien Moody's valorando ING (L) Liquid fund:*

ING (L) Liquid - Euro Credit Rating - Moody's

Y habria que estudiarse tambien un poco la *estructura de ING a nivel mundial:*

The ING Group
ING (Internationale Nederlanden Group) is an international financial services group, specialising in banking, investment, life assurance and pension services. ING’s parent company is located in the Netherlands although the Group operates in nearly 40 countries and employs 105,000 staff. ING is an international brand, appreciated throughout the world by over 85 million customers. These customers include individuals, small companies or major multinationals, public institutions and government authorities.

ING Luxembourg
ING Luxembourg is the result of the merger in 2003 of two banks which were part of the ING Group in Luxembourg: Crédit Européen SA and ING Bank (Luxembourg) SA. Crédit Européen was set up in Luxembourg in 1960, thanks to the drive of a group of American bankers and prestigious Luxembourgers. In less than fifty years, its dynamism and innovative spirit has enabled it to become one of the largest banks in the Grand Duchy. ING Bank (Luxembourg), for its part, was set up in Luxembourg in 1987 under the name NMB Bank. In 1991, following the merger of Nationale Nederlanden and NMB Postbank Group, the group adopted the name ING.

ING Luxembourg has continued to expand its activities by focusing on three key pillars: the local (“domestic”) banking network (ING is a major challenger in the Grand Duchy), private banking and corporate banking.

Employing a staff of 800 people in 2011, ING Luxembourg is ranked as the 7th largest financial-sector employer and 34rd in the Grand Duchy. ING’s network in Luxembourg consists of 16 branches and two administrative offices dealing with the bank’s financial, commercial and administrative management.​


----------



## vidarr (30 Ago 2012)

¿Tenemos a un community "manayer" de esos a sueldo de la banca hispanistaní? Qué nivelón, sí que deben hacer pupa las fugas de depósitos. 

Pues que siga la fieshta. ¿Qué es eso del Commerzbank, que me lo he perdido? Es por ir para trío, no más


----------



## ivanbg (30 Ago 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Tenemos a un community "manayer" de esos a sueldo de la banca hispanistaní? Qué nivelón, sí que deben hacer pupa las fugas de depósitos.
> 
> Pues que siga la fieshta. ¿Qué es eso del Commerzbank, que me lo he perdido? Es por ir para trío, no más



:XX: Tiene toda la pinta porque también esta en el hilo de SwissQuote


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

Muy bien aclarado.:Aplauso:

Una pregunta sobre la apertura de cuenta:

Puede abrir la cuenta un titular y después incluir a otro titular o beneficiario? cómo se haría?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> :XX: Tiene toda la pinta porque también esta en el hilo de SwissQuote



Y ejerce exactamente el mismo papel: introducir dudas y datos incorrectos para alimentarlas. Los que hemos intentado dialogar con el, como tu, abandonamos a los 4 o 5 mensajes al ver que su objetivo no es informarse, sinó contaminar. Veras que responde a cada uno de los mensajes que aparecen en estos 2 hilos, por o que a pesar de tenerlo ignorado veo qe el 50% de los mensajes son suyos. Lamentabemente se esta ganando el sueldo y ambos hilos (SwuissQuote y ING Lux) los ha dejado medio muertos, los que tenemos ambas cuentas no estamos para perder el tiempo combatiendo el trolleo.

Euroburbuja respondiendome un mensaje que nunca leere en 3, 2, 1 ... :fiufiu:


----------



## ivanbg (30 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Y ejerce exactamente el mismo papel: introducir dudas y datos incorrectos para alimentarlas. Los que hemos intentado dialogar con el, como tu, abandonamos a los 4 o 5 mensajes al ver que su objetivo no es informarse, sinó contaminar. Veras que responde a cada uno de los mensajes que aparecen en estos 2 hilos, por o que a pesar de tenerlo ignorado veo qe el 50% de los mensajes son suyos. Lamentabemente se esta ganando el sueldo y ambos hilos (SwuissQuote y ING Lux) los ha dejado medio muertos, los que tenemos ambas cuentas no estamos para perder el tiempo combatiendo el trolleo.
> 
> Euroburbuja respondiendome un mensaje que nunca leere en 3, 2, 1 ... :fiufiu:



Habra que avisar al Community Manager de ING :XX::XX::XX: y que se entretengan juntos :XX::XX::XX:

Y si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre la cuenta en ING, aqui están las condiciones en PDF:

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/cond_mying_en.pdf


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Ago 2012)

Venga chavales, pasar por el club de fans que lo estáis deseando


----------



## 4gatos (30 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Bueno, trámites finalizados. Gracias a ARCANGELITO y Cnk57 por facilitar los datos.
> 
> Ahora al meollo:
> 
> ...



Yo he declarado la dos. Un DD1, presentación telemática, por cada cuenta. La Orange Account como cuenta corriente o a la vista. La Orange Savings como cuenta de ahorro.
Pulsando el boton "Globalisation" (francés) que aparece en la pagina de "Situación financiera" del sitio web "My ING" aparace claro el tipo de cuenta. 
La de ahorro da un 0.90% hasta nuevo aviso y la corriente no da ni los buenos días.
He tenido un par de incidencias y me las han resuelto rápidamente, una de ellas a través de la mensajería dentro del sitio web.


----------



## nekcab (30 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Yo he declarado la dos. Un DD1, presentación telemática, por cada cuenta. *La Orange Account como cuenta corriente o a la vista. La Orange Savings como cuenta de ahorro.*
> Pulsando el boton "Globalisation" (francés) que aparece en la pagina de "Situación financiera" del sitio web "My ING" aparace claro el tipo de cuenta.
> La de ahorro da un 0.90% hasta nuevo aviso y la corriente no da ni los buenos días.
> He tenido un par de incidencias y me las han resuelto rápidamente, una de ellas a través de la mensajería dentro del sitio web.



Vaya, yo las he declarado al revés. Por mi experiencia con ING Direct:
-La cuenta naranja, no permite realizar domiciliaciones --> cuenta ahorro
-Savings count, por descarte, la he declarado como "cuenta a la vista" dado que si ING Lu permite hacer cargos a una tarjeta, y la cuenta Naranja no puede ser....

¿Tiene importancia para el BdE es "detalle" (o no tan detalle...) ?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Ago 2012)

como se comunican estas cuentas al BdE?


----------



## 4gatos (30 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Vaya, yo las he declarado al revés. Por mi experiencia con ING Direct:
> -La cuenta naranja, no permite realizar domiciliaciones --> cuenta ahorro
> -Savings count, por descarte, la he declarado como "cuenta a la vista" dado que si ING Lu permite hacer cargos a una tarjeta, y la cuenta Naranja no puede ser....
> 
> ¿Tiene importancia para el BdE es "detalle" (o no tan detalle...) ?




Bueno, yo sigo creyendo que la "Orange Account" es la corriente y la otra la de ahorro, sencillamente porque lo dice el propio banco como he dicho antes, en: Info de cuentas\situación financiera\globalización (boton rojo)

En cuanto a si es un dato importante te pego un párrafo de la circular del Banco de España nº 3/2006, de 18 julio sobre REsidentes titulares de cuentas en el exranjero:
"5 Las modificaciones en las características de las cuentas
(variaciones que afectan a sus titulares, país, moneda,
etc.), deben comunicarse por escrito al Banco de España
en el plazo de un mes contado desde la fecha en que se
hayan producido. Cuando dichas modificaciones afecten a
características esenciales de la cuenta (como, por ejemplo,
su titular, *el tipo de cuenta*, la moneda o el país en el
que está abierta), darán lugar a una declaración de cancelación
de cuenta y a una nueva declaración de apertura de
cuenta."

Lo de cancelar una declaración formulada y hacer una nueva ya lo he hecho unas cuantas veces con lo de SWQB. Vamos un cachondeo! Precisamente por lo del tipo de cuenta y por algún dato más como el dichoso número de cuenta.

El caso es que por defecto viene "cuenta a la vista", si la presentación es telemática, y si no reparas en eso es fácil meter la pata. Aunque no sea tu caso.


----------



## 4gatos (30 Ago 2012)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> como se comunican estas cuentas al BdE?



Te pongo el enlace para declarar telematicamente:

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

También se pueden declarar en formulario papel y presentarlo en registro de una oficina del Banco de España o por correo postal. Se pueden pedir los formularios papel a través de internet al Banco de España y te los mandan por correo postal a casa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Ago 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Bueno, yo sigo creyendo que la "Orange Account" es la corriente y la otra la de ahorro, sencillamente porque lo dice el propio banco como he dicho antes, en: Info de cuentas\situación financiera\globalización (boton rojo)



Yo tambien doy por hecho que la "savings" es la de ahorro... Y casi aseguraria que la "Orange account" permite domiciliaciones, por lo que la declarare como "corriente".


----------



## nesio (30 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo tambien doy por hecho que la "savings" es la de ahorro... Y casi aseguraria que la "Orange account" permite domiciliaciones, por lo que la declarare como "corriente".



+1, y además permite pagos con la tarjeta de débito.


----------



## nekcab (31 Ago 2012)

Bueno, ya que pillo a los foristas con ganas de "cantar", una de tarjetas. Creo que la he pifiado a la hora de definir la tarjeta con la que interactuar con mi cuenta. En un momento dado, me daban a elegir entre:
-V Pay
-otra, q creí que sería una tarjeta standard al uso, y que tratándose de una cuenta para "Non-Residents", puessss... que llevaría comisión.

¿Estaba en lo cierto? ¿O directamente la he "pifiado"?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Bueno, ya que pillo a los foristas con ganas de "cantar", una de tarjetas. Creo que la he pifiado a la hora de definir la tarjeta con la que interactuar con mi cuenta. En un momento dado, me daban a elegir entre:
> -V Pay
> -otra, q creí que sería una tarjeta standard al uso, y que tratándose de una cuenta para "Non-Residents", puessss... que llevaría comisión.
> 
> ¿Estaba en lo cierto? ¿O directamente la he "pifiado"?



No se si la has pifiado, pero yo elegi las dos (no eran excluyentes), la virtual de credito y la otra (de debito?) de plastico, porque ambas eran gratuitas. En principio no deberias tener problemas para solicitarla a posteriori.


----------



## nekcab (31 Ago 2012)

¿Y te acuerdas de la denominación en inglés de la tarjeta de débito? Para hacer la consulta y que sepan de lo que hablo: ¿"Debit card", y ya....?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> ¿Y te acuerdas de la denominación en inglés de la tarjeta de débito? Para hacer la consulta y que sepan de lo que hablo: ¿"Debit card", y ya....?



En la siguiente pagina te informant de los productos adicionales a la cuenta naranja: Additional products - ING - Become client online

- la cuenta savings ( cuenta de ahorro)
- la cyber card (tarjeta de credito virtual)
- y la V Pay (tarjeta de debito fisica), la llaman "debit card"

Todo gratuito.


----------



## minosabe (31 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En la siguiente pagina te informant de los productos adicionales a la cuenta naranja: Additional products - ING - Become client online
> 
> - la cuenta savings ( cuenta de ahorro)
> - la cyber card (tarjeta de credito virtual)
> ...



¿La Cyber Card también era gratuita? Pues no la pedí.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¿La Cyber Card también era gratuita? Pues no la pedí.



Si, tambien. Para quien no lo sepa: es un número/nombre/fecha/CCV de una tarjeta de crédito para hacer compras online y asociar los cargos a dicha cuenta.


----------



## japiluser (1 Sep 2012)

Y ... para abrir una cuenta en otra divisa , CHF, DKK ....que hay que hacer?


----------



## guindos (1 Sep 2012)

Hola,
tengo una pregunta en este sentido, dado que yo también estoy pensando en hacerme una cuenta: ¿hay que pagar algún tipo de impuesto o realizar declaración de renta también en LU? ¿O solo con las retenciones ya sería suficiente?

Gracias.


----------



## nesio (1 Sep 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Y ... para abrir una cuenta en otra divisa , CHF, DKK ....que hay que hacer?



Una vez ya eres cliente puedes contratar otras cuentas: corriente, de ahorros o de inversión.

Para la "Current Account" puedes escoger una de las divisas siguientes: EUR, AUD, CAD, CHF, DKK, GBP, NZD o USD. La cuota anual es de 16 EUR. Posibilidad de tarjeta de débito sólo si se abre en EUR.

La "Compte vert" (ahorros) permite escoger entre las mismas divisas y tiene una cuota anual de 8 EUR. El interés que da depende de la divisa escogida.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (1 Sep 2012)

guindos dijo:


> Hola,
> tengo una pregunta en este sentido, dado que yo también estoy pensando en hacerme una cuenta: ¿hay que pagar algún tipo de impuesto o realizar declaración de renta también en LU? ¿O solo con las retenciones ya sería suficiente?
> 
> Gracias.





Mientras sigas siendo residente fiscal en España tus obligaciones de declaración de impuestos seguirán siendo con España, por suerte o por desgracia ::.

Tienes que declarar tu cuenta al BdE con el impreso DD1 en el plazo de 1 mes desde su apertura y tienes que declarar en tu declaración de la renta anual los rendimientos de la cuenta, como haces con tus actuales cuentas españolas


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Te pongo el enlace para declarar telematicamente:
> 
> Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior
> 
> También se pueden declarar en formulario papel y presentarlo en registro de una oficina del Banco de España o por correo postal. Se pueden pedir los formularios papel a través de internet al Banco de España y te los mandan por correo postal a casa.



gracias, existe algun plazo despues de abrir la cuenta o es cuando tú quieras?


----------



## ivanbg (2 Sep 2012)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> gracias, existe algun plazo despues de abrir la cuenta o es cuando tú quieras?



1 mes desde la apertura.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (3 Sep 2012)

Bueno, pues esta mañana, tras las vacaciones, he tenido un rato y he procedido a declarar telematicamente las cuentas de ahorro y corriente de ING Lu. Con Firefox no lo conseguía y he tenido que hacerlo a través de Chrome, que también me ha dado algún problema pero, al final, me ha permitido hacerlo online.

Por cierto, la semana pasada recibí una carta indicándome la clave de la tarjeta de débito en la que me indicaban que, en los próximos días, recibiría la tarjeta física.


----------



## Coy0teBET (3 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Bueno, pues esta mañana, tras las vacaciones, he tenido un rato y he procedido a declarar telematicamente las cuentas de ahorro y corriente de ING Lu. Con Firefox no lo conseguía y he tenido que hacerlo a través de Chrome, que también me ha dado algún problema pero, al final, me ha permitido hacerlo online.
> 
> Por cierto, la semana pasada recibí una carta indicándome la clave de la tarjeta de débito en la que me indicaban que, en los próximos días, recibiría la tarjeta física.



Para rellenar el formulario web del banco de españa hay que tener instalado algun tipo de certificado? o se puede acceder desde cualquier navegador sin mas?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (3 Sep 2012)

Yo tengo instalado el paquete que te viene en la web oficial del DNI electrónico. Una vez instalado, entras en la web, te solicita las claves para acceder a tu DNI, te da a elegir el certificado que quieres utilizar para firmar y vas rellenando los datos.


----------



## 4gatos (3 Sep 2012)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Para rellenar el formulario web del banco de españa hay que tener instalado algun tipo de certificado? o se puede acceder desde cualquier navegador sin mas?



Yo tengo instalado el certificado de la FNMT que se obtiene en Hacienda para la declaración IRPF.

Lo pedí para instalarlo en Firefox. Pero las presentaciones de los DD1 las he hecho con Internet Explorer. 

En el sitio web de las declaraciones DD1, y previamente a la presentación telematica de estas, he tenido que obtener la Firma electrónica o no se qué. Cuestión de un minuto. 

Y no ha habido ningún problema. Una vez presentado el DD1 el sistema te devuelve un pdf con un numero de registro del Banco de España.
Y asunto concluido.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (3 Sep 2012)

También se puede obtener el certificado que tiene la mayoría en el DNI, aunque la mayoría ni sepa qué es eso  Yo, evidentemente, guardo los pdf como oro en paño como prueba de presentación.


----------



## Spencer_Lokerbund (4 Sep 2012)

Ya he recibido el paquete con el Digipass y en la web está todo correcto y me aparecen los 10 euros de la transferencia y 3 cuentas diferentes (Orange account, Visa Account y Orange Savings). Ahora a esperar que me manden las dos tarjetas.

Ya he mandado escaneado la petición de impresos DD1 al email del BdE.
¿Alguien sabe más o menos cuánto tardan en enviarlos?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Sep 2012)

Spencer_Lokerbund dijo:


> Ya he mandado escaneado la petición de impresos DD1 al email del BdE.
> ¿Alguien sabe más o menos cuánto tardan en enviarlos?



Yo he informado al Banco de España de la apertura de las cuentas a través del formulario web que tienen, por lo que no puedo informarte del tiempo que tardan en enviarlo por correo ordinario. ¿No tienes DNI electrónico? Si lo tienes, puedes rellenarlo en unos minutos a través de Internet.

Por cierto, acabo de recibir la tarjeta V-Pay. Ya tengo todo, todo y todo....


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Sep 2012)

Spencer_Lokerbund dijo:


> Ya he recibido el paquete con el Digipass y en la web está todo correcto y me aparecen los 10 euros de la transferencia y 3 cuentas diferentes (Orange account, Visa Account y Orange Savings). Ahora a esperar que me manden las dos tarjetas.
> 
> Ya he mandado escaneado la petición de impresos DD1 al email del BdE.
> ¿Alguien sabe más o menos cuánto tardan en enviarlos?



El proceso total te llevará unos 20 días aprox. Entre que te mandan los impresos (lo más rápido) y te los devuelven sellados (que tardarán unos 15 días).

Saludos.


----------



## Coy0teBET (4 Sep 2012)

Bueno pues ya tengo la cuenta totalmente operativa, el formulario dd1 enviado desde la web del banco de españa y estoy a la espera de que me llegue la tarjeta de debito. Ya tengo un 20% de mis ahorros en metales y otro 30% en ing lux. ¿como me recomendais seguir diversificando? ¿quiza meter otro 20% en un fondo de inversion anticorralito? Se aceptan sugerencias queridos conforeros


----------



## cnk57 (4 Sep 2012)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Bueno pues ya tengo la cuenta totalmente operativa, el formulario dd1 enviado desde la web del banco de españa y estoy a la espera de que me llegue la tarjeta de debito. Ya tengo un 20% de mis ahorros en metales y otro 30% en ing lux. ¿como me recomendais seguir diversificando? ¿quiza meter otro 20% en un fondo de inversion anticorralito? Se aceptan sugerencias queridos conforeros



Renta fija y renta variable.

La primera esta cara (da poco interes, excepto PIGS). La variable, pues eso, es un riesgo. Como tu dices puedes pillar un fondo de inversion, o hacerlo con fondos etfs, mas dinamicos en la compra-venta.


----------



## minosabe (5 Sep 2012)

Ya han pasado 10 días desde que envié la petición y el DNI fotocopiado. ¿Tardan mucho o tengo que llamar?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (5 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Ya han pasado 10 días desde que envié la petición y el DNI fotocopiado. ¿Tardan mucho o tengo que llamar?



A mí me tardaron sobre una semana en enviarme la carta desde que lo envié. Si eso espera uno o dos días o, mejor, envíales un correo a la dirección de correo electrónico que tienen en la web.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Sep 2012)

Para quien le pueda interesar: Acabo de realizar una compra con la tarjeta de débito de ING Lu y no ha habido ningún problema. He insertado la tarjeta, he puesto el PIN y operación autorizada por un total de 2,99 Euros.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Para quien le pueda interesar: Acabo de realizar una compra con la tarjeta de débito de ING Lu y no ha habido ningún problema. He insertado la tarjeta, he puesto el PIN y operación autorizada por un total de 2,99 Euros.



Cuanto tiempo tardaron en llegarte las tarjetas de credito desde que recibiste la carta con sus pins? A mi me han llegado los pins pero no las tarjetas.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Sep 2012)

La tarjeta me llegó 3 ó 4 días después que me llegara la carta con la clave.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> La tarjeta me llegó 3 ó 4 días después que me llegara la carta con la clave.



Mierda, pues como ya han pasado 2 semanas desde que recibi la carta, tendré que contactar con ellos para que las cancelen, que algun cartero se las ha quedado. :ouch:


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mierda, pues como ya han pasado 2 semanas desde que recibi la carta, tendré que contactar con ellos para que las cancelen, que algun cartero se las ha quedado. :ouch:



Pues a mi me llegaron la carta con la tarjeta y la del PIN a la vez,si me las hubieran cogido del buzón menudo problema.


----------



## niño de los tanques (8 Sep 2012)

Savings Vert en ING.lu.

Alguien ha contratado el depósito y puede explicar su experiencia, intereses en euros.
Si habeís contratado en USD que comisión os aplican en la conversión de divisa y que interés. Cualquier operación en otras divisas me interesa. Gracias


----------



## 4gatos (8 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo tardaron en llegarte las tarjetas de credito desde que recibiste la carta con sus pins? A mi me han llegado los pins pero no las tarjetas.



Yo recibí la carta con el PIN un día y al siguiente, la tarjeta. Me refiero a la V PAY que es de débito. No tengo solicitada la VISA de crédito.

En la carta donde mandaban el PIN advertían que si la tarjeta no llegaba en un máximo de diez días, había que llamar o comunicarlo a la agencia.

El teléfono para pérdida o robo de la tarjeta VISA es el +352 49 49 94 y el teléfono para pérdida o robo de la tarjeta V PAY es el +352 49 10 10. Ambos funcionan a todas horas, todos los días.


----------



## 4gatos (8 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Para quien le pueda interesar: Acabo de realizar una compra con la tarjeta de débito de ING Lu y no ha habido ningún problema. He insertado la tarjeta, he puesto el PIN y operación autorizada por un total de 2,99 Euros.



Por cierto, ¿no es un poco "chungo" que aparezca en la propia tarjeta el IBAN entero y verdadero de la cuenta bancaria?


----------



## 4gatos (8 Sep 2012)

Spencer_Lokerbund dijo:


> Ya he recibido el paquete con el Digipass y en la web está todo correcto y me aparecen los 10 euros de la transferencia y 3 cuentas diferentes (Orange account, Visa Account y Orange Savings). Ahora a esperar que me manden las dos tarjetas.
> 
> Ya he mandado escaneado la petición de impresos DD1 al email del BdE.
> ¿Alguien sabe más o menos cuánto tardan en enviarlos?



Yo creo que fueron rápidos. Cuatro o seis días.


----------



## sapoconcho (8 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no es un poco "chungo" que aparezca en la propia tarjeta el IBAN entero y verdadero de la cuenta bancaria?



Yo lo veo extraño pero desconozco el funcionamiento de la VPay de Visa. Quizá sea algo habitual en este tipo de tarjetas.
Le has trasladado tus preguntas a los de ing?


----------



## sapoconcho (8 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Para quien le pueda interesar: Acabo de realizar una compra con la tarjeta de débito de ING Lu y no ha habido ningún problema. He insertado la tarjeta, he puesto el PIN y operación autorizada por un total de 2,99 Euros.



Alguna comisión por el pago con la tarjeta VPay??

Gracias


----------



## 4gatos (8 Sep 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Yo lo veo extraño pero desconozco el funcionamiento de la VPay de Visa. Quizá sea algo habitual en este tipo de tarjetas.
> Le has trasladado tus preguntas a los de ing?



No, no les he preguntado nada. Estuve echando un vistazo al enlace que tiene ING Lu en el sitio web sobre la V PAY y parece que es un invento de VISA Europa, con todos los adelantos en seguridad, etc, etc...

En fin, yo creía que era una antigualla y parece que es lo ultimo de lo ultimo en tarjeta débito. 

Hay un listado de bancos de toda Europa que ya la conocen?, la admiten? la emite VISA a través de ellos?. Pero no me pareció ver ninguno español.

También hay listado de redes y ahí sí aparecían la Servired, 4B y red6000.

De todas formas, es la primera tarjeta que tengo en la que aparece la cuenta bancaria de cargo con todas las letras y números.

V PAY &ndash; your European debit card for the 21st century


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no es un poco "chungo" que aparezca en la propia tarjeta el IBAN entero y verdadero de la cuenta bancaria?



La verdad es que me sorprendió un poco a mí también pero, bueno, no creo que muchos se fijen en eso


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Sep 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Alguna comisión por el pago con la tarjeta VPay??
> 
> Gracias



Hasta el momento ninguna, pero aún no aparece el cargo en la web. Por cierto, como otros habéis mencionado, en la página web aparece como si la tarjeta de débito fuera otra cuenta. ¿Habría que ponerlo en los impresos del Banco de España?


----------



## zaborrilla (9 Sep 2012)

Hola,

Acabo de recibir el digipass y quiero hacer los DD1. Me aparecen tres numeros IBAN, Orange Account, Visa Account y Orange Savings. ¿Hay que declarar la Visa Account? Las otras dos está claro, pero esta???

Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## zaborrilla (9 Sep 2012)

Que tonto estoy, acabo de ver el mensaje anterior al mio... Bueno, por lo menos es una duda de varios...


----------



## Alami (9 Sep 2012)

zaborrilla dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Acabo de recibir el digipass y quiero hacer los DD1. Me aparecen tres numeros IBAN, Orange Account, Visa Account y Orange Savings. ¿Hay que declarar la Visa Account? Las otras dos está claro, pero esta???
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!!



Pon los tres y 2333 más de esta manera quedarás a cubierto de todas las cuentas que puedas abrir en los próximos 200 años.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (9 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Pon los tres y 2333 más de esta manera quedarás a cubierto de todas las cuentas que puedas abrir en los próximos 200 años.



Pues yo no veo tan tonta la pregunta. Es lógico pensar que la "cuenta" de la tarjeta de débito no debería ser declarada ya que no es una cuenta como tal, pero cualquiera se fía de estos que están deseando que te equivoques en algo para saltar sobre tí por "traidor a la patria".


----------



## Alami (9 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Pues yo no veo tan tonta la pregunta. Es lógico pensar que la "cuenta" de la tarjeta de débito no debería ser declarada ya que no es una cuenta como tal, pero cualquiera se fía de estos que están deseando que te equivoques en algo para saltar sobre tí por "traidor a la patria".



Si te quieren tocar los cataplines te los tocarán a dos manos, con DD1, DD2, o DD23333. 
Eso si no te largas del país que es lo más lógico.

Por cierto conozco a un francés que ya se ha trasladado a Bégica.


----------



## zaborrilla (9 Sep 2012)

Entonces, ¿Hay que declarar tambien la cuenta de la visa? Alguna respuesta algo mas clara sería de agradecer.

Saludos


----------



## ARCANGELITO (10 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Si te quieren tocar los cataplines te los tocarán a dos manos, con DD1, DD2, o DD23333.
> Eso si no te largas del país que es lo más lógico.
> 
> Por cierto conozco a un francés que ya se ha trasladado a Bégica.



Es evidente que, si quieren, les cantas una ranchera de rodillas, pero si les abres la puerta es más fácil.


----------



## nomada25 (11 Sep 2012)

Pues yo veo que la cuenta de la V PAY es la misma que la cuenta naranja, por tanto pienso que al ser la misma cuenta ya estaría declarada si se hace como cuenta naranja únicamente.

Alguien sabe con certeza que día es el oficial de apertura de cuenta en ING LUX, es que no viene por ningún sitio, ¿puede ser el día de la activación cuando cambias la contraseña? 

Y otra cosilla, en el dd1 viene algo así como que hay que poner si es cuenta de ahorro o a la vista creo recordar, ¿estas dos cuentas cómo serían?, me refiero a la naranja y a la saving.
Un saludo


----------



## zaborrilla (11 Sep 2012)

Hola,

Yo entiendo que la fecha de apertura es la del correo con la clave provisional. 

El numero de la cuenta VISA y el de la cuenta Naranja en mi caso es distinto, creo qeu por un numero solo, pero distinto al fin y al cabo. Eso es lo que me hace dudar. La lógica me dice que solo hay que declarar las dos cuentas y no la visa, pero la idea de "a fine of 10.000" es para asegurarselo bien.

Un saludo


----------



## michinato (11 Sep 2012)

------- Editado --------


----------



## nesio (11 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Alguien sabe con certeza que día es el oficial de apertura de cuenta en ING LUX, es que no viene por ningún sitio, ¿puede ser el día de la activación cuando cambias la contraseña?



Yo tomé la fecha del email donde te envían la One Time Password, el que empieza con "Congratulations! Your ING Orange Account is now open!".



> Y otra cosilla, en el dd1 viene algo así como que hay que poner si es cuenta de ahorro o a la vista creo recordar, ¿estas dos cuentas cómo serían?, me refiero a la naranja y a la saving.



Savings = ahorros. La Orange es corriente.


----------



## sapoconcho (11 Sep 2012)

zaborrilla dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo entiendo que la fecha de apertura es la del correo con la clave provisional.
> 
> ...



Con IBAN diferente es cuenta diferente. Yo la declararía. Una consulta al bde te puede sacar de dudas, en un par de días te contestan los emails y de paso nos informas  

Un saludo.


----------



## nomada25 (12 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Yo tomé la fecha del email donde te envían la One Time Password, el que empieza con "Congratulations! Your ING Orange Account is now open!".
> 
> 
> Savings = ahorros. La Orange es corriente.



Gracias por la aclaración.

¿Alguien mas tiene el mismo número de cuenta en la naranja que en la V PAY de la tarjeta?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> ¿Alguien mas tiene el mismo número de cuenta en la naranja que en la V PAY de la tarjeta?



Yo diria que mis números de cuentas y V PAY son diferentes.


----------



## nesio (12 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo diria que mis números de cuentas y V PAY son diferentes.



Vamos a ver, creo que tenemos un lío con los números de cuenta y los de las tarjetas, y es debido a que en la web de ING tampoco queda muy claro.

En la pantalla principal, "Account Info -> Financial Situation" en mi caso aparecen:

El IBAN de la cuenta Orange.
El nº de cuenta de la Visa Classic CyberCard #1 (del 1r titular).
El nº de cuenta de la Visa Classic CyberCard #2 (del 2º titular).
Finalmente el IBAN de la cuenta Savings.
Estas 4 cuentas tienen 4 números diferentes.

Luego en "Account Info -> Cards" aparecen estas 4 líneas:

Los datos de la V-Pay #1, cuyo número de cuenta coincide con la cuenta Orange.
Los datos de la V-Pay #2, cuyo número de cuenta también coincide con la cuenta Orange.
Los datos de la Visa Classic CyberCard #1.
Los datos de la Visa Classic CyberCard #2.

Así que el número de cuenta de la V-Pay, al ser el de la cuenta Orange, entiendo que ya se declara al declarar ésta.

Otra cosa, y es lo que ahora me crea la duda, es si habría que declarar la o las cuentas de las *CyberCards*, que vendrían a ser un equivalente de una cuenta Paypal, por lo de cargar saldo en ellas etc.

A ver si con más aportes lo aclaramos y salimos de dudas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Vamos a ver, creo que tenemos un lío con los números de cuenta y los de las tarjetas, y es debido a que en la web de ING tampoco queda muy claro.
> 
> En la pantalla principal, "Account Info -> Financial Situation" en mi caso aparecen:
> 
> ...



Acabo de volver a entrar en la cuenta para verificar lo que dices y es *exactamente* lo que explicas.

Tienes razón, habia confundido las de credito (visa/cyber pero con cuenta propia) con las de débito (asociadas a la Orange account).

Tiene mucho sentido que las tarjetas de débito (que anotan los cargos inmediatamente y estan asociadas a una cuenta corriente) compartan número y no se tengan que declarar. Tampoco es descartable que las tarjetas de crédito (que tienen saldo propio que solo se compensa a final de mes) que son cuentas con obligación de pago/cobro se tengan que declarar como las de PayPal.

Por lo que la duda, como dices, es saber si hay que declarar las tarjetas de crédito (también tengo moneybookers y netcard) y las de paypal. Un criterio podría ser el de tener IBAN (PayPal tiene IBAN? moneybookers y netcard diría que si).


----------



## ProfePaco (12 Sep 2012)

lo de paypal hay que averiguarlo... a ver si nos animamos a preguntar... pero dónde, cómo?


----------



## ivanbg (12 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Un criterio podría ser el de tener IBAN (PayPal tiene IBAN? moneybookers y netcard diría que si).



Yo creo que Paypal no tiene IBAN...


----------



## Señor Cangrejo (12 Sep 2012)

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero pese a leerme el hilo entero no me entero bien de lo de las cuentas.

Cuando te abres la cuenta con ING Lux. te abren dos cuentas, una corriente y otra de ahorro, ¿no? Entiendo que ninguna de estas es la de los 16€ de mantenimiento, estas serían gratis, ¿estoy equivocado?

¿Es necesario abrir las dos o sólo haría falta una de ellas? Es que me parece un poco lioso.

Respecto a lo de rellenar el DD1, no sé si servirá de ayuda, pero acabo de encontrar esto en la web del BdE:

_GLOSARIO

Cuenta corriente / cuenta de ahorro

Son dos tipos de depósitos, disponibles a la vista (en cualquier momento) en el caso de la cuenta corriente o con preaviso en el caso de la de ahorro (aunque este requisito cada vez se diluye más y la cuenta de ahorro se asimila en la práctica a un depósito a la vista). La diferencia fundamental entre ambas es que en la cuenta corriente se puede disponer de sus fondos a través de cheques, mientras que la cuenta de ahorro se instrumenta en una cartilla o libreta, cuyos apuntes sustituyen a los extractos, característicos de la cuenta corriente._

-Edito el último trozo porque creo que había metido la pata-


----------



## 4gatos (12 Sep 2012)

Señor Cangrejo dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero pese a leerme el hilo entero no me entero bien de lo de las cuentas.
> 
> Cuando te abres la cuenta con ING Lux. te abren dos cuentas, una corriente y otra de ahorro, ¿no? Entiendo que ninguna de estas es la de los 16€ de mantenimiento, estas serían gratis, ¿estoy equivocado?. *No, no te equivocas. La que cuesta 16€/año es la cuenta corriente, pero no es la Orange Account, que es la que tu contratas on-line.*
> 
> ...



*La distinción entre cuenta corriente y de ahorro siempre ha sido esa. Es decir, la liquidez. O dicho de otra forma, cuanto más parecido sea el activo (saldo bancario) al dinero, más liquido es. El preaviso puede impedir la disposición inmediata del saldo o parte de él.
ING Lu en sus tarifas considera* *la Orange Account* *como cuenta corriente además de considerar del mismo tipo la 'Cuenta corriente' y la 'Cuenta corriente Jovenes Adultos'.*
La *Orange Saving** el banco la considera cuenta de ahorro, al igual que considera de ahorro la 'Cuenta verde', la 'Cuenta verde Jovenes adultos' y la cuenta de 'Ahorro junior'.*


----------



## niño de los tanques (12 Sep 2012)

Term deposit (Libreta de plazo)

He hablado con mi agencia en LU, para contratar un depòsito a 6 meses en euros (sabeís que se puede contratar en otras divisas pero no me ha interesado el cambio que me ofrecían a USD y CHF). Me han recomendado ingresar en la orange savings al 0,8% ya que el interés es superior al plazo a 6 meses, aunque no me ha dicho el interés a pesar de que se lo he preguntado 2 veces. 
Confieso que no deja de sorprenderme habida cuenta que como mínimo debes de mantener 25k euros a 6 meses.
Os dejo la información por si os puede interesar.
Saludos-


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Term deposit (Libreta de plazo)
> 
> He hablado con mi agencia en LU, para contratar un depòsito a 6 meses en euros (sabeís que se puede contratar en otras divisas pero no me ha interesado el cambio que me ofrecían a USD y CHF). Me han recomendado ingresar en la orange savings al 0,8% ya que el interés es superior al plazo a 6 meses, aunque no me ha dicho el interés a pesar de que se lo he preguntado 2 veces.
> Confieso que no deja de sorprenderme habida cuenta que como mínimo debes de mantener 25k euros a 6 meses.
> ...



Quieres decir que solo teniendo el dinero en la savings account, sin hacer nada mas ni tener que contratar nada, te dan un 0,8%? yo tengo el dinero desde medidados de agosto y aun no me han dado ni un centimo, pensaba que pagarian los intereses a finales de mes.


----------



## fiti73 (13 Sep 2012)

Una pregunta, para transferir el dinero a Ing Luxemburgo desde Ing España no se puede hacer desde la cuenta naranja ni desde la cuenta efectivo, salvo que la tengas como una cuenta asociada (¿se puede tener como cuenta asociada una cuenta en el extranjero?), por tanto hay que hacerlo desde la cuenta nómina, hasta aquí lo tengo más o menos claro.
Pero para retornar ese dinero desde Luxemburgo, se puede hacer desde las cuentas que ing luxemburgo nos asigna, o debemos tener otra cuenta que se asimila a la cuenta nómina de aquí en España?


----------



## niño de los tanques (13 Sep 2012)

Pago de intereses de la cuenta de ahorro, creo que el pago de intereses es trimestral-


----------



## vigobay (14 Sep 2012)

Yo también he pecado así que ya hay otro forero que se ha anotado a abrir cuenta en Luxemburgo con ING.Lu. la verdad es que estoy gratamente sorprendido y están superando mis expectativas aparte de que sale todo gratis incluidas las tarjetas VPAY y Visa Classic (versión Cyber).

En mi caso me planteé anteriormente la opción de Swissquote y la descarté porque le ví varias pegas (no incluía tarjeta, no podía enviar transferencias a terceras personas y el que fuese un banco que tiene un porcentaje alto dedicado al trading no me gustaba ya que el tema derivados puede estallar en cualquier momento).
Al final he optado por esta opción válida también para pobres como yo para ingresar unos eurillos ya que sale incluso mejor que abrir cuenta en cualquier bancucho español que te soplan por la tarjeta de débito pasta si no tienes nómina con ellos. 

Además mi idea es que ante los intereses ridículos que ofrecen mantenerme en liquidez permanente dejando todo en la orange account porque al no generar intereses tampoco la voy a tener que declarar en la próxima declaración de hacienda, aunque si lo haga al BDE. 

Estoy gratamente sorprendido con las tarifas de todos los servicios, con la sencillez del manejo del digipass, de las opciones de abrir cuentas adicionales , de poder ampliar el límite de las tarjetas on-line, etc...

La transferencia que envié llegó en 24 horas y las tarifas son espectaculares para abrir nuevas cuentas en otras divisas, etc... lo de las tarjetas gratis fantástico y el poder sacar en cajeros en la zona euro con una comisión de 0,75 euros es genial (para la tarjeta de débito V PAY.

En fin, que es una buenísima opción antes de dejarle nuestros papelitos a los bancos o cajas locales que no se merecen ni los buenos días.

*Pues lo que quiero compartir con vosotros porque no lo he visto hasta ahora en el foro es este archivo que os adjunto (o eso estoy intentando) con todas las tarifas superbien explicadas. *

En pdf no lo puedo subir porque no admite el foro archivos de más de 19 kbts así que lo he pasado a .rar y sólo es descomprimirlo y listo. Espero haberlo hecho bien.


----------



## 4gatos (15 Sep 2012)

fiti73 dijo:


> Una pregunta, para transferir el dinero a Ing Luxemburgo desde Ing España no se puede hacer desde la cuenta naranja ni desde la cuenta efectivo, salvo que la tengas como una cuenta asociada (¿se puede tener como cuenta asociada una cuenta en el extranjero?), por tanto hay que hacerlo desde la cuenta nómina, hasta aquí lo tengo más o menos claro.
> Pero para retornar ese dinero desde Luxemburgo, se puede hacer desde las cuentas que ing luxemburgo nos asigna, o debemos tener otra cuenta que se asimila a la cuenta nómina de aquí en España?



Yo no he ensayado ninguna transferencia desde Lux a España pero por lo que veo en el formulario que aparece para dar las ordenes de transferencia puedes hacer transferencias *directamente* desde la Orange Account a a todo el mundo y parte del extranjero, destinadas a cualquier beneficiario, incluso a ti mismo y en un montón de divisas. 

Creo que no está mal.


----------



## 4gatos (15 Sep 2012)

El otro día pagué con la V PAY en un restaurante. Ningún problema. Se mete la tarjeta en el terminal y uno mismo pone el PIN. El resguardo lleva un monton de asteriscos y los cuatro ultimos numeros se refieren al numero de la tarjeta pero muy discretamente. 

Vamos que no aparece para nada el numero de la cuenta bancaria de cargo.

No lleva ninguna comisión. Comprobado en los movimientos de la Orange Account.

También saqué 20€ en un cajero por unas prisas para pagar el parking. Se dió la cosa curiosa de que con la tarjeta débito ING Direct me querían joder 4 euros de comisión por 20€ de retirada en la Servired. Probé con la V PAY en el mismo cajero: 0,75 centimos de comisión. 

Y, si no me equivoco, los mismos 0,75 € cobrarían por una retirada de 1.000€. No está nada mal, ¿eh?

Aqui va los enlaces de las tarifas ING Lu en franchute y en english:

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_fr.pdf

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_en.pdf


----------



## ARCANGELITO (15 Sep 2012)

El detalle de las operaciones que se hacen pagando con la VPAY incluye el nombre del comercio, la cifra gastada, la fecha y la hora. Nada de comisiones.


----------



## sapoconcho (15 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> También saqué 20€ en un cajero por unas prisas para pagar el parking. Se dió la cosa curiosa de que con la tarjeta débito ING Direct me querían joder 4 euros de comisión por 20€ de retirada en la Servired. Probé con la V PAY en el mismo cajero: 0,75 centimos de comisión.



Jo, qué impresionante. Sacando con una tarjeta VISA, del mismo banco, resulta que sale más barato si tienes tu cuenta en Luxemburgo!!!
Un mundo extraño este de las comisiones... y que huele a podrido en Ejpaña.


----------



## 4gatos (15 Sep 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Jo, qué impresionante. Sacando con una tarjeta VISA, del mismo banco, resulta que sale más barato si tienes tu cuenta en Luxemburgo!!!
> Un mundo extraño este de las comisiones... y que huele a podrido en Ejpaña.



Pues sí. Así es.

Las tarifas dicen que 0.75€ de comisión para retiradas con la V PAY (débito) y mi primera experiencia lo ha confirmado.

Pero ojo que las tarifas de ING LU también dicen que con tarjetas VISA de crédito (Classic, Classic y Assitance y Gold) la comisión sería de 2,5€+2%, para las retiradas en cajeros no situados en Luxemburgo.

Concluyendo, que con la V PAY puedes sacar del cajero hasta el límite, 2.000€ por tarjeta y periodo de 5 dias, pagando 0,75€.


----------



## nomada25 (15 Sep 2012)

En la declaración al banco de españa supongo que la cuenta a la vista es igual que la corriente, osea, la naranja, y la saving la de ahorro como ya me comentaron. Lo que dudo es en la cuenta a la vista si es igual que la corriente, qué opinais.

Y a la hora de poner el nº de cuenta poneis el IBAN completo??


----------



## 4gatos (15 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> En la declaración al banco de españa supongo que la cuenta a la vista es igual que la corriente, osea, la naranja, y la saving la de ahorro como ya me comentaron. Lo que dudo es en la cuenta a la vista si es igual que la corriente, qué opinais.
> 
> Y a la hora de poner el nº de cuenta poneis el IBAN completo??



En lo de que 'corriente' es igual que 'a la vista' no tengo ninguna duda. Lo he creído siempre.

En lo del IBAN te digo lo que yo he hecho. Telemáticamente solo caben 20 digitos. El IBAN de la cuenta de ING Lu es de veinte digitos, así que yo he declarado el IBAN entero.

La de Swissquote me dio más guerra, así que al final la presenté por registro del Banco de España después de rellenar la declaración DD1 a mano poniendo el IBAN entero, y de anular las presentadas telemáticamente.

Siguiendo el dicho: "más vale que sobre que no que falte"


----------



## nomada25 (16 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> En lo de que 'corriente' es igual que 'a la vista' no tengo ninguna duda. Lo he creído siempre.
> 
> En lo del IBAN te digo lo que yo he hecho. Telemáticamente solo caben 20 digitos. El IBAN de la cuenta de ING Lu es de veinte digitos, así que yo he declarado el IBAN entero.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo como las he completado a mano he puesto también el IBAN entero.

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## nesio (16 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> Y a la hora de poner el nº de cuenta poneis el IBAN completo??



Yo puse las 13 últimas cifras del IBAN, según las FAQ de su web ese es el nº de cuenta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Sep 2012)

nomada25 dijo:


> En la declaración al banco de españa supongo que la cuenta a la vista es igual que la corriente, osea, la naranja, y la saving la de ahorro como ya me comentaron. Lo que dudo es en la cuenta a la vista si es igual que la corriente, qué opinais.
> 
> Y a la hora de poner el nº de cuenta poneis el IBAN completo??



Pues yo para joderles un poquillo y dificultarles que me controlen, puse estrictamente el numero de cuenta, el codigo de pais y de entidad esta implicito en los otros campos del formulario (ŀo rellene y entregue en papel), espero que no me salga el tiro por la culata.


----------



## minosabe (16 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Pues sí. Así es.
> 
> Las tarifas dicen que 0.75€ de comisión para retiradas con la V PAY (débito) y mi primera experiencia lo ha confirmado.
> 
> ...



Perdona si voy un poco despistado, pero la V-Pay no es la tarjeta virtual que cargas expresamente para operar por internet porque no tiene crédito???


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Perdona si voy un poco despistado, pero la V-Pay no es la tarjeta virtual que cargas expresamente para operar por internet porque no tiene crédito???



No, esa es la cybercard, la vpay es de debito y de plastico.


----------



## nesio (16 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Perdona si voy un poco despistado, pero la V-Pay no es la tarjeta virtual que cargas expresamente para operar por internet porque no tiene crédito???



La V-Pay es una tarjeta de débito; la Cyber Card es una Visa Classic de crédito.


----------



## octan (17 Sep 2012)

Os cuento unas cosillas.

1.- les mande un mail en ingles y me han llamado por teléfono en perfecto castellano, de hecho me han asignado un agente que lo habla y con el que todas las gestiones las admite en castellano

2.- Confirmado lo de la doble imposición en la compra de acciones.


3.- Los depósitos a uno o dos años rentan menos del 1% y penalizan incluso con parte del capital por retirada anticipada asi que habrá que quedarse con la cuenta savings.

Salu2


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Sep 2012)

octan dijo:


> Os cuento unas cosillas.
> 
> 1.- les mande un mail en ingles y me han llamado por teléfono en perfecto castellano, de hecho me han asignado un agente que lo habla y con el que todas las gestiones las admite en castellano



¿Podrías decirme en que oficina tienes la cuenta? 

Desde la semana pasada les he escrito 3 emails en inglés para cancelar las tarjetas de débito que no me han llegado y aun espero respuesta. Eso de que te llamen en castellano simplifica mucho las cosas.


----------



## Coy0teBET (17 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Pues sí. Así es.
> 
> Las tarifas dicen que 0.75€ de comisión para retiradas con la V PAY (débito) y mi primera experiencia lo ha confirmado.
> 
> ...



Pues yo probe ayer la tarjeta de debito por primera vez en un cajero de Cajamar solicitando una retirada de efectivo de 10€ y en ningun momento el cajero me indico que me cobraria comisiones, cuando con otras tarjetas españolas que no sean de cajamar si que me dice que comision me van a cobrar antes de confirmar la retirada. Hoy he mirado en la web de ing y efectivamente me salen 10€ menos pero sin embargo la comision que deberian haber cobrado no aparece por ningun lado. ¿A caso la comision no la cobran de inmediato? ¿Aparecera en los proximos dias? ¿a ti te aparecio el cargo inmediatamente en tu cuenta?


----------



## 4gatos (17 Sep 2012)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Pues yo probe ayer la tarjeta de debito por primera vez en un cajero de Cajamar solicitando una retirada de efectivo de 10€ y en ningun momento el cajero me indico que me cobraria comisiones, cuando con otras tarjetas españolas que no sean de cajamar si que me dice que comision me van a cobrar antes de confirmar la retirada. Hoy he mirado en la web de ing y efectivamente me salen 10€ menos pero sin embargo la comision que deberian haber cobrado no aparece por ningun lado. ¿A caso la comision no la cobran de inmediato? ¿Aparecera en los proximos dias? ¿a ti te aparecio el cargo inmediatamente en tu cuenta?



Por la comisión de 0.75€ el cajero no avisa, y tampoco aparece simultáneamente al cargo del importe retirado, en los movimientos de la cuenta. A mi me apareció al día siguiente de haberme cargado los 20€.

Saludos


----------



## 4gatos (17 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Podrías decirme en que oficina tienes la cuenta?
> 
> Desde la semana pasada les he escrito 3 emails en inglés para cancelar las tarjetas de débito que no me han llegado y aun espero respuesta. Eso de que te llamen en castellano simplifica mucho las cosas.




¿Has probado a enviarles un mensaje desde el Customer Service\Mailbox?. Ahi, a mí me aparece, además de "Helpdesk general - technical questions", el nombre y apellido de un fulano al que se supone le puedo enviar mensajes para que me solucione los asuntos.

Por esa vía me contestó, a una cuestión planteada por mí, una tal Marisa Pereira, que no tiene un nombre y apellido muy anglosajón ni francófono. Me refiero a que me contesto por escrito y por el Customer Service\Mailbox.

Para acceder a esa vía tienes que entrar con usuario y contraseña en My ING.

Saludos


----------



## Coy0teBET (17 Sep 2012)

Ok, todo claro entonces, la comision viene de camino.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Sep 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> ¿Has probado a enviarles un mensaje desde el Customer Service\Mailbox?. Ahi, a mí me aparece, además de "Helpdesk general - technical questions", el nombre y apellido de un fulano al que se supone le puedo enviar mensajes para que me solucione los asuntos.
> 
> Por esa vía me contestó, a una cuestión planteada por mí, una tal Marisa Pereira, que no tiene un nombre y apellido muy anglosajón ni francófono. Me refiero a que me contesto por escrito y por el Customer Service\Mailbox.
> 
> ...



Si, escribí al Helpdesk y al fulano que me han asignado en la oficina (Alpha?), sin respuesta. De hecho la única respuesta que he tenido diciéndome que contacte con mi oficina mediante el Helpdesk ha sido mediante el formulario genérico de Custom Service accesible sin logearse.

Me preocupa que al no estar en una oficina "internacional" tampoco sean capaces de entender un e-mail en inglés y por eso no me contestan .... :S


----------



## 4gatos (17 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Perdona si voy un poco despistado, pero la V-Pay no es la tarjeta virtual que cargas expresamente para operar por internet porque no tiene crédito???



Efectivamente, como ya te han comentado, la V-PAY es tarjeta de débito y tarjeta física.

La Cyber Card, que yo no he solicitado, es para compras y pagos por internet, si no entendí mal. Pero no tiene soporte físico.

Saludos


----------



## 4gatos (17 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, escribí al Helpdesk y al fulano que me han asignado en la oficina (Alpha?), sin respuesta. De hecho la única respuesta que he tenido diciéndome que contacte con mi oficina mediante el Helpdesk ha sido mediante el formulario genérico de Custom Service accesible sin logearse.
> 
> Me preocupa que al no estar en una oficina "internacional" tampoco sean capaces de entender un e-mail en inglés y por eso no me contestan .... :S



Pues no sé. Yo les escribo en francés. Pero también me gustaría tener un interlocutor en español. 

Yo cogí la agencia Alpha, también, por que pensé que las internacionales eran para banca privada.

De todas formas, bueno es saber que hay algún agente que habla español. Y espero que no sea el único.

Saludos


----------



## octan (17 Sep 2012)

La oficina de la gran rue
Salu2


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (17 Sep 2012)

Hola. Cuando intento hacer la declaración telemática, al clicar en el acceso a la aplicación obtengo este error:


> Conexión segura fallida
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿A alguien más le pasa o alguien sabe a qué puede deberse?


----------



## Coy0teBET (17 Sep 2012)

Eso es porque tienes que tener instalado un lector de dni electrónico, configurado con los correspondientes certificados para poder acceder a la aplicación.


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Sep 2012)

¿alguien sabe si se puede cambiar la clave de la tarjeta V-pay en cualquier cajero?

en la carta dice que solo en LX..


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Sep 2012)

Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> Hola. Cuando intento hacer la declaración telemática, al clicar en el acceso a la aplicación obtengo este error:
> 
> 
> ¿A alguien más le pasa o alguien sabe a qué puede deberse?



Yo, a pesar de tener instalados los certificados, no conseguí hacerlo con Firefox. Tuve que instalar Google Chrome y, al final, me dejó. Eso sí, lo tuve que hacer dos veces, porque la primera me daba error el servidor del BE. Y, por supuesto, tienes que hacerlo dentro del horario de trabajo del BE, fuera no "funciona".


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Sep 2012)

Os atienden en castellano? pues diga como ha conseguido interlocutor en castellano que la gente está sufriendo por entenderse con Luxemburgo y no hay manera...


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe si se puede cambiar la clave de la tarjeta V-pay en cualquier cajero?
> 
> en la carta dice que solo en LX..



Como tú dices... el cambio de PIN, según ellos, solamente puedes hacerlo en sus cajeros, aunque podías hacer el experimento de intentarlo aquí y luego decirlo


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Os atienden en castellano? pues diga como ha conseguido interlocutor en castellano que la gente está sufriendo por entenderse con Luxemburgo y no hay manera...



Yo, cuando les mando algún email, lo hago en Inglés y me responden en Inglés. Eso sí, toda la correspondencia que me mandan de las tarjetas, etc., lo hacen en Francés.


----------



## octan (17 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Os atienden en castellano? pues diga como ha conseguido interlocutor en castellano que la gente está sufriendo por entenderse con Luxemburgo y no hay manera...



En mi caso todas las comunicaciones para la apertura fueron en ingles, supongo que por elegir ese idioma en la web. A partir de transferir una cantidad de 5 cifras y hacer una consulta por su web acerca de los depositos disponibles se pusieron en contacto por teléfono en castellano, me dieron una dirección de correo nominal de mi gestor personal e indicaron podía comunicarme con el en Español
Salu2


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Sep 2012)

octan dijo:


> En mi caso todas las comunicaciones para la apertura fueron en ingles, supongo que por elegir ese idioma en la web. A partir de transferir una cantidad de 5 cifras y hacer una consulta por su web acerca de los depositos disponibles se pusieron en contacto por teléfono en castellano, me dieron una dirección de correo nominal de mi gestor personal e indicaron podía comunicarme con el en Español
> Salu2



Muy interesante. Puede decirnos cuál es la oficina que eligió?


----------



## octan (17 Sep 2012)

Ya lo comente antes, la de la gran rue. Estoy al habla con una tal Maribel que apostaria que es española


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Sep 2012)

octan dijo:


> A partir de transferir una cantidad de 5 cifras (...)me dieron una dirección de correo nominal de mi gestor personal e indicaron podía comunicarme con el en Español
> Salu2



Ya conocemos la cifra mágica para obtener el asesor personal :fiufiu:


----------



## vidarr (18 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Ya conocemos la cifra mágica para obtener el asesor personal :fiufiu:



Hombre, con cinco cifras tanto puede ser 10000 o 99999...


----------



## el juli (18 Sep 2012)

Perdonad que os moleste, porque seguro que está en el post, pero ¿cómo se hace para abrir una cuenta conjunta con la parienta?

muchas gracias


----------



## nesio (18 Sep 2012)

el juli dijo:


> Perdonad que os moleste, porque seguro que está en el post, pero ¿cómo se hace para abrir una cuenta conjunta con la parienta



En el 1r paso del proceso para abrir una Orange Account es cuando puedes escoger entre "1 holder", "2 married holders" o "2 unmarried holders".


----------



## el juli (18 Sep 2012)

muchas gracias


----------



## pikki (19 Sep 2012)

Ayer entregué personalmente los DD1 en el banco de España y me confirman que hay que rellenar uno por cada cuenta, sea cuenta corriente, saving o la que sea..., así que entregué dos DD1

S2


----------



## nesio (19 Sep 2012)

pikki dijo:


> Ayer entregué personalmente los DD1 en el banco de España y me confirman que hay que rellenar uno por cada cuenta, sea cuenta corriente, saving o la que sea..., así que entregué dos DD1



Esto ya estaba más o menos claro, se ha hablado en varios hilos de este foro. Pero aún nos queda la duda de si hay que presentar también el DD1 para "cuenta" de la Visa Cyber Card.


----------



## roolz (19 Sep 2012)

Hola burbujeros! Me acaban de denegar la apertura en ING Luxemburgo... ¿alguno tiene idea por que pudo haber sido? Envie compulsa de la Policia Nacional, en vez de Notario... ¿seria eso? ¿Que experiencias habeis tenido vosotros?


----------



## ProfePaco (19 Sep 2012)

roolz dijo:


> Hola burbujeros! Me acaban de denegar la apertura en ING Luxemburgo... ¿alguno tiene idea por que pudo haber sido? Envie compulsa de la Policia Nacional, en vez de Notario... ¿seria eso? ¿Que experiencias habeis tenido vosotros?



pero lo de la compulsa no era para swissquote?


----------



## roolz (19 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> pero lo de la compulsa no era para swissquote?



¿Entonces lo que necesitarian estos es una certificación de notario, llena de stickers y estrellitas?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (19 Sep 2012)

Lo único que, al menos me pidieron a mí, fue fotocopia del DNI y te daban la opción de enviarles copia del pasaporte compulsada, etc., o hacer una transferencia de unos 10 euros, creo recordar, desde una cuenta de la que tú fueras titular a una cuenta que te daban ellos de ING Lu.


----------



## pikki (19 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Esto ya estaba más o menos claro, se ha hablado en varios hilos de este foro. Pero aún nos queda la duda de si hay que presentar también el DD1 para "cuenta" de la Visa Cyber Card.



Yo no solicité la Cyber card, así que ese extremo, no lo puedo confirmar.


----------



## pikki (19 Sep 2012)

Habría que pensar en algún cambio de moneda en la misma cuenta, ya que en el peor de los escenarios (corralito, salida del euro, etc), la casta podría congelar las cuentas de los no residentes...


----------



## ProfePaco (19 Sep 2012)

pues no veo forma de cambiar el PIN de la V-Pay en España...


----------



## ARCANGELITO (19 Sep 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> pues no veo forma de cambiar el PIN de la V-Pay en España...



Según ING Lu solamente puedes en los cajeros de Luxemburgo.


----------



## roolz (19 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Lo único que, al menos me pidieron a mí, fue fotocopia del DNI y te daban la opción de enviarles copia del pasaporte compulsada, etc., o hacer una transferencia de unos 10 euros, creo recordar, desde una cuenta de la que tú fueras titular a una cuenta que te daban ellos de ING Lu.



Pues yo les envie la fotocopia del dni compulsada por la policia nacional. y denegada quedo. 

¿a alguno mas se la denegaron? pues con cualquier otro, incluso mas tiquis miquis, no dan problemas... y este, que se la dan a todos, pues... da la lata! ::


----------



## ARCANGELITO (19 Sep 2012)

¿Te han dado algún motivo para negarte la contratación? Yo probaría a enviarles un correo solicitando los motivos y si hay alguna forma para solucionarlo. Creo que es mejor opción la que te he comentado. De hecho,cuando te das de alta, en alguna página que te aparece, te indica que puedes hacer lo que yo te he comentado. Te evita tener que compulsar nada.


----------



## el juli (20 Sep 2012)

¿Sabéis si en una misma cuenta se pueden tener varias divisas (al estilo SQ), o si quieres distintas divisas es necesario abrir varias cuentas?

muchas gracias


----------



## nesio (20 Sep 2012)

el juli dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si en una misma cuenta se pueden tener varias divisas (al estilo SQ), o si quieres distintas divisas es necesario abrir varias cuentas?



Lo segundo: 1 cuenta por divisa.


----------



## roolz (20 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> ¿Te han dado algún motivo para negarte la contratación? Yo probaría a enviarles un correo solicitando los motivos y si hay alguna forma para solucionarlo. Creo que es mejor opción la que te he comentado. De hecho,cuando te das de alta, en alguna página que te aparece, te indica que puedes hacer lo que yo te he comentado. Te evita tener que compulsar nada.



Pues ni uno... de hecho, un mail en plan "dear sir, dear madam" (que fue rechazao sin mas) 



PS: Es que ni diciendo que tienes pasta o no la tienes contestan... ni para preguntar sobre cuentas corporativas... y lo he hecho con varios emails! Desconcierto! :: (se de gente que la tiene abierta y en cero... otros, con los 10 de la primer transferencia... o con 1, por transferir otros 10 y sacar la cuenta multidivisas, en "espera" de lo peor... alguno con 100, en standby... otros bien infladita... pero q rechacen? El primero fui yo!!! :´( )


----------



## ARCANGELITO (20 Sep 2012)

Lo que yo haría es iniciar de nuevo el proceso y, en lugar de mandarles una copia compulsada, hacerlo a través de la opción de que tú les hagas una transferencia a determinada cuenta, aparte de enviarles una fotocopia monda y lironda de tu DNI o, mejor, y ahora que me acuerdo es lo que hice, del pasaporte.


----------



## nominefi (21 Sep 2012)

Una pregunta tonta y que a lo mejor ya se ha hecho.

Si la rentabilidad es practicamente nula, (aunque se que eso no es lo que se busca), que ventajas tiene tener el dinero en Lu respecto al bancolchón?

Si la ventaja es la seguridad, quien nos dice a nosotros que vamos a poder traer esos € en caso de debacle?. Me explico:
Desde el momento en que avisamos al estao de que llevamos x € fuera de España, en caso de corralito o salida del € ellos podrían repatriar este tipo de cuentas ¿? o bien poner un impuesto del copon a la vuelta del dinero procedente del extranjero. 

Mientras que si hacemos bancolchón tendremos nuestros € en España y cuando se estabilice la neopeseta ir cambiandolo poco a poco para no dar el cante (también puede pasar que pongan unos impuestos brutales al cambio €/neopesetas y estaremos jodidos de igual forma) y en caso de corralito estas un poco más a salvo pues ya no está el dinero en ningún banco.

La única desventaja que veía al bancolchón era la inflacción, pero ese mismo problema lo tenemos en Lu,no?

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta y que a lo mejor ya se ha hecho.
> 
> Si la rentabilidad es practicamente nula, (aunque se que eso no es lo que se busca), que ventajas tiene tener el dinero en Lu respecto al bancolchón?
> 
> ...



El balconchon está bien para un importe "de emergencia" moderado, digamos que yo no tendria mas de 10.000€ en casa, por temas de riesgo y seguridad. Por otro lado tener el dinero cruzada la frontera te evita tener que cargarlo encima si por algún motivo decides irte. También permite hacer transferencias (para comprar "cosas" en el extranjero") sin que hacienda las rastree o, simplemente, gastarte ese dinero lejano en España mediante la tarjeta de debito.

Por cierto, al estado no "se le avisa" de que llevamos X dinero (excepto que x > 600.000€), solo de que se abre una cuenta. El como llenas esa cuenta es lo que decide si hacienda sabe cuanto hay o no, pero incluso si suma las transferencias enviadas, puede ser que te los hayas "gastado" por lo que no te los pueden repatriar.


----------



## picor (21 Sep 2012)

mirando el formulario para abrir la cuenta on line veo que piden la "legal adress"

Alguien ha tenido problemas por no coindicir con la del dni o pasaporte?

es solo por curiosidad :XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (21 Sep 2012)

yo creo que de windows ha llamado a Luxemburgo y ha pedido que denieguen las apertura de cuentas a españoles que en breve España se va del euro y va a necesitar contar con vuestro dinero.

Lo mejor es que os dejéis de lios, lo saquéis todo y a bancolchón. vaís a dormir mas a gusto que el "tio gilito" :XX:


----------



## mecaweto (21 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> yo creo que de windows ha llamado a Luxemburgo y ha pedido que denieguen las apertura de cuentas a españoles que en breve España se va del euro y va a necesitar contar con vuestro dinero.
> 
> Lo mejor es que os dejéis de lios, lo saquéis todo y a bancolchón. vaís a dormir mas a gusto que el "tio gilito" :XX:



Joder, me lo encuentro en todos los hilos. ¿Pagan bien en Salgar Online?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Joder, me lo encuentro en todos los hilos. ¿Pagan bien en Salgar Online?



Especialmente en los hilos de cuentas en el extranjero, tiene una fijacion por protegernos de nuestra tozudez...


----------



## vigobay (22 Sep 2012)

Pues nuestro amigo euroburbuja la lleva clara porque estos de ING Lu están funcionando muy bien(en la inmensa mayoría de los casos por lo menos). A nivel de tarifas no tienen competencia ya que además de ser gratuito abrir la cuenta orange (incluida su Visa de débito) y la savings, puedo abrir cuando quiera nuevas cuentas corrientes en la divisa que quiera con tarjeta de débito asociada incluída, ampliar saldos de tarjetas, etc...TODO ON-LINE y a precios reducidos (hay archivos en este foro sobre las tarifas).

Otra ventaja es que la tarjeta VPay es muy discreta ya que al pagar con ella pasa perfectamente como si fuese de una cuenta de ING España aunque no pone INGdirect así que el personal que te cobra no sospechará a no ser que controle mucho que es una cuenta de otro pais.

Lo siento, eurburbi, pero mejor que te vayas a trollear otro foro que aquí el personal está contento y nos tienes cansados.


----------



## minosabe (23 Sep 2012)

Lo raro es que ING LUX no tenga una mejor oferta de fondos de inversión. Lo digo porque estando en LUX sería fácil ponerse en sus manos...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Sep 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Lo raro es que ING LUX no tenga una mejor oferta de fondos de inversión. Lo digo porque estando en LUX sería fácil ponerse en sus manos...



Donde has visto la lista de fondos de ING.lu?
Yo les pregunte para traspasar la cartera de valores y me dijeron que solicitara cambiar la cuenta savings por una de valores/broker. Imagino que solicitando esa cuenta se accede a una lista mucho mas amplia de fondos, etfs y acciones.


----------



## minosabe (23 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Donde has visto la lista de fondos de ING.lu?
> Yo les pregunte para traspasar la cartera de valores y me dijeron que solicitara cambiar la cuenta savings por una de valores/broker. Imagino que solicitando esa cuenta se accede a una lista mucho mas amplia de fondos, etfs y acciones.



Estoy a la espera del paquetito con las claves y eso. La oferta de fondos me suena haberla visto hace más de un año, cuando no admitían clientela no residente. Cuando tenga las claves me daré un paseíllo por la web e intentaré seleccionar algunos fondos.


----------



## señor eko (24 Sep 2012)

Los que lleváis un tiempo ya con la cuenta, en relación a los intereses generados en la cuenta savings ¿ese 0,9% es bruto o hacen algun tipo de retencion fiscal al pagaros los intereses? 

¿El pago de intereses es trimestral?


Y una duda en la apertura. En el último paso, el de confirmación, aparece este texto:



> Included following documents:
> 
> A proof of address dated within the last 6 months, in the event of a difference between the country of residence mentioned in the request and the one mentioned on the identity card or passport (currently valid resident's permit or request hereof, certificate of registration with the district administration of the country of residence or certificate of residence issued by an Embassy / Consulate).



En mi caso, la dirección que aparece en mi DNI es diferente de la que he mencionado en el formulario online , pero el país en ambos casos es el mismo, España. Entiendo que hay que enviar la prueba de la dirección cuando país es distinto... Pero no se como lo habéis hecho los que estabáis en mi mismo caso...

¿Debería enviar la prueba de dirección? Y en ese caso, ¿valdría con el certificado de empadronamiento de mi ayuntamiento, por ejemplo?


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Los que lleváis un tiempo ya con la cuenta, en relación a los intereses generados en la cuenta savings ¿ese 0,9% es bruto o hacen algun tipo de retencion fiscal al pagaros los intereses?
> 
> ¿El pago de intereses es trimestral?
> 
> ...



Sí, con el certificado de empadronamiento es suficiente.


----------



## octan (24 Sep 2012)

En mi caso la dirección tambien es diferente y no tuve que mandar ninguna documentación
Salu2


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

mecaweto dijo:


> Joder, me lo encuentro en todos los hilos. ¿Pagan bien en Salgar Online?



Es usted tan iluso de pensar que solo me conecta a leer un hilo?

Está claro que me tiene muy presente en sus sueños...


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

*¿Qué ocurre si le liquida algún banco en España?

¿Va a perder algún ahorrador su dinero?*


[YOUTUBE]NgxVUzWl7tM[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]


----------



## señor eko (24 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sí, con el certificado de empadronamiento es suficiente.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿tú has abierto la cuenta o está en proceso de abrirla? ¿O contestas por contestar? Después de tu historial en el hilo...

Prefiero respuestas de foreros que hayan abierto la cuenta o estén en ello.


----------



## nesio (24 Sep 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> En mi caso, la dirección que aparece en mi DNI es diferente de la que he mencionado en el formulario online , pero el país en ambos casos es el mismo, España. Entiendo que hay que enviar la prueba de la dirección cuando país es distinto... Pero no se como lo habéis hecho los que estabáis en mi mismo caso...
> 
> ¿Debería enviar la prueba de dirección? Y en ese caso, ¿valdría con el certificado de empadronamiento de mi ayuntamiento, por ejemplo?



Si el país de residencia es el mismo no hace falta que envies la prueba de dirección.


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿tú has abierto la cuenta o está en proceso de abrirla? ¿O contestas por contestar? Después de tu historial en el hilo...
> 
> Prefiero respuestas de foreros que hayan abierto la cuenta o estén en ello.



Si preguntas en un foro público te responderá cualquier persona del foro.

Si tengo abierta cuenta, la estoy abriendo o simplemente me entero mejor que tú o puedo leer en ingles en la web de ING... a ti te debería dar igual, encima que me molesto en aclarar tu duda....


----------



## señor eko (24 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Si preguntas en un foro público te responderá cualquier persona del foro.
> 
> Si tengo abierta cuenta, la estoy abriendo o simplemente me entero mejor que tú o puedo leer en ingles en la web de ING... a ti te debería dar igual, encima que me molesto en aclarar tu duda....



Efectivamente, puede responder cualquiera, y por eso yo también respondo diciéndote que no me interesan las aportaciones de empleados bipolares de Bankia.

No te enteras mucho más que yo cuando dices que con el certificado de empadronamiento es suficiente. Dos foreros (octan y nesio) ya te han quitado la razón un poco más arriba. Y seguro que no son los únicos.


----------



## sapoconcho (24 Sep 2012)

Las pruebas de residencia, como dicen en su documentación, sólo son aplicables si el país de residencia es diferente.
La dirección que yo incluí es diferente a la del DNI y no ha presentado problema alguno.

Saludos.


----------



## señor eko (24 Sep 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Las pruebas de residencia, como dicen en su documentación, sólo son aplicables si el país de residencia es diferente.
> La dirección que yo incluí es diferente a la del DNI y no ha presentado problema alguno.
> 
> Saludos.





Asunto zanjado, gracias a las respuestas de varios de foreros (excluyendo al troll de Bankia) y a lo que me acaban de reponder en ING Lux:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in ING Luxembourg.
> 
> ...


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Efectivamente, puede responder cualquiera, y por eso yo también respondo diciéndote que no me interesan las aportaciones de empleados bipolares de Bankia.
> 
> No te enteras mucho más que yo cuando dices que con el certificado de empadronamiento es suficiente. Dos foreros (octan y nesio) ya te han quitado la razón un poco más arriba. Y seguro que no son los únicos.



Si vosotros decís libremente las chorraditas de corralito y madmax yo puedo decir lo que me salga de los huevos.


----------



## Alami (24 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Si vosotros decís libremente las chorraditas de corralito y madmax yo puedo decir lo que me salga de los huevos.



Este hilo igual que el de SQ no se abrieron para dar opiniones peregrinas.
Eran hilos de ayuda para abrir cuentas en el extranjero que tu estas degradando y ensuciando continuamente.

*Seria conveniente que no postees mas opiniones. Gracias
*


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Este hilo igual que el de SQ no se abrieron para dar opiniones peregrinas.
> Eran hilos de ayuda para abrir cuentas en el extranjero que tu estas degradando y ensuciando continuamente.
> 
> *Seria conveniente que no postees mas opiniones. Gracias
> *



Pues va ser que NO, Seguiré opinando, ya lo ve! ::.


----------



## Alami (24 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pues va ser que NO, Seguiré opinando, ya lo ve! ::.



*Nuevamente te agradecemos que ensucies al máximo los hilos que tu no has abierto. Estás en tu pleno derecho (mientras no te baneen)*


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> *Nuevamente te agradecemos que ensucies al máximo los hilos que tu no has abierto. Estás en tu pleno derecho (mientras no te baneen)*



El que ensucia es usted, yo participo dando mi opinión pero usted no participa en el hilo solo se centra en hablar de mi. Será que le parezco mas interesante.

Fíjese si mi intención es la de participar en los hilos que hasta cree mi club de fans para que todo aquel que quiera hablar de mi lo haga en el club de fans y así no ensucie ningún hilo pero hay gente como usted que sigue hablando de mi en los hilos, pues adelante, ENSUCIE USTED LOS HILOS. :XX:


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Sep 2012)

Invito a todos los foreros a que por favor no contesten en este hilo a eurobujarra. Muchos hemos dejado ya de hacerle caso, muchas veces postea y nadie le contesta. Creo que esa es la línea que deberíamos de seguir todos.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Invito a todos los foreros a que por favor no contesten en este hilo a eurobujarra. Muchos hemos dejado ya de hacerle caso, muchas veces postea y nadie le contesta. Creo que esa es la línea que deberíamos de seguir todos.



No sé preocupe, yo les contestaré a sus mensajes igualmente. Ante todo soy educado :no:


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

Alami dijo:


> *Nuevamente te agradecemos que ensucies al máximo los hilos que tu no has abierto. Estás en tu pleno derecho (mientras no te baneen)*



pero reportes que no falten.

.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> pero reportes que no falten.
> 
> .



Sepa usted que yo contesto a los mensajes y doy mi opinión cuando quiera que para eso soy miembro del foro.

El que ensucia es usted y tenga cuidado con los reportes que *los moderadores pueden cansarse de sus reportes estupidos y sancionarle a usted.
*


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Invito a todos los foreros a que por favor no contesten en este hilo a eurobujarra. Muchos hemos dejado ya de hacerle caso, muchas veces postea y nadie le contesta. Creo que esa es la línea que deberíamos de seguir todos.



Pues no aceptan la invitación. La gente prefiere hablar de mi en lugar del tema del hilo. Debo ser mas interesante.:XX:


----------



## ARCANGELITO (25 Sep 2012)

Bueno, volviendo al tema que nos interesa, y no a tonterías, los usuarios de ING Lu habréis recibido un correo a vuestro buzón sobre cambio en tipos de interés.

Saludos.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema que nos interesa, y no a tonterías, los usuarios de ING Lu habréis recibido un correo a vuestro buzón sobre cambio en tipos de interés.
> 
> Saludos.



Te refieres a qué te van a dar mas interes por tener el dinero allí? cuanto?


----------



## minosabe (26 Sep 2012)

¿pero que os cuesta no contestar a los trolls? Llevo meses en estos foros y no he contestado nunca, pero siempre hay alguien que entra al trapo y, hala, se generan páginas y páginas de basura. No contestéis y ya está.


----------



## kikelon (26 Sep 2012)

euroburbuja, en serio, eres muuuuuy pesado. :-D


----------



## euroburbuja (26 Sep 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> euroburbuja, en serio, eres muuuuuy pesado. :-D



me gusta participar y charlar con vosotros.


----------



## niño de los tanques (26 Sep 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema que nos interesa, y no a tonterías, los usuarios de ING Lu habréis recibido un correo a vuestro buzón sobre cambio en tipos de interés.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, enterado del nuevo tipo de la orange savings. No me había enterado.
Saludos


----------



## pikki (27 Sep 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Gracias, enterado del nuevo tipo de la orange savings. No me había enterado.
> Saludos



Cuéntanos más!!


----------



## Veole (28 Sep 2012)

1. ¿Las tarjetas y documentación física las envían certificadas o por correo ordinario a tu buzón? 
De ser certificadas, ¿llegan por correos españa o una empresa de mensajería privada?

2. ¿Con enviar una fotocopia del DNI es suficiente? ¿Hay que hacerlo por correo físico o por email valdría? Planeo hacer una transferencia de 10€ desde ING España a ING Lu.

Gracias


----------



## sapoconcho (28 Sep 2012)

Veole dijo:


> 1. ¿Las tarjetas y documentación física las envían certificadas o por correo ordinario a tu buzón?
> De ser certificadas, ¿llegan por correos españa o una empresa de mensajería privada?
> 
> 2. ¿Con enviar una fotocopia del DNI es suficiente? ¿Hay que hacerlo por correo físico o por email valdría? Planeo hacer una transferencia de 10€ desde ING España a ING Lu.
> ...



1. Correo estándar
2. Fotocopia del DNI por correo físico + transferencia desde una cuenta en la que seas titular.

Salu2


----------



## Veole (29 Sep 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> 1. Correo estándar
> 2. Fotocopia del DNI por correo físico + transferencia desde una cuenta en la que seas titular.
> 
> Salu2



¿El Digipass ese tb lo envían por correo sin certificar?

¿Enviaste el DNI certificado, cuanto te costó?

¿Los 10€ te los cobran por las gestiones de apertura como pone en la web?

Gracias.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (29 Sep 2012)

Veole dijo:


> ¿El Digipass ese tb lo envían por correo sin certificar?
> 
> ¿Enviaste el DNI certificado, cuanto te costó?
> 
> ...



1) El Digipass, las tarjetas, los códigos, etc., te los envían sin certificar. 
2) Los 10 Euros te los ingresan en la cuenta que te abren, no son gastos de gestión ( al menos yo los tengo en mi cuenta, si ahora han cambiado... )


----------



## hmillan (29 Sep 2012)

Yo ya he enviado la documentacion por correo normal sin certificar.

Por ahora todo tiene buena pinta. Igual tranfiero desde SQ a ING Lu directamente


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (1 Oct 2012)

La cuenta de la visa se considera "A LA VISTA" o "DE AHORRO" en el DD1?


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (1 Oct 2012)

Otra duda que me queda es: En lo tocante a informar al BdE la norma dice:



> 4. Este número deberá hacerse constar en todas las declaraciones de cobros, pagos y transferencias exteriores que supongan movimientos en estas cuentas, así como en las declaraciones de cancelación de las cuentas.



¿Qué tipo de movimientos hay que declarar? Me imagino que no hay que informar cada vez que metes 1000€...

Me contesto a mi mismo, más abajo dicen:


> Norma cuarta. Periodicidad y excepciones a la información.
> 
> 1. La información sobre cobros, pagos y transferencias realizados mediante abonos y adeudos en las cuentas a que se refiere la Norma tercera anterior tendrá una periodicidad mensual, y su remisión al Banco de España habrá de producirse no más tarde del día 20 del mes siguiente al que se informa. Sin embargo, no estarán obligados a presentar dichas declaraciones mensuales los titulares de cuentas en el exterior cuando ni la suma de abonos ni la de adeudos, en un mes, alcancen el importe de 3.000.000 de euros, o su contravalor en otras monedas.



O sea que la gente normal con declarar la cuenta y la cancelación nos vale, no??

Dejo aquí el BOE para quien quiera consultarlo: BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2006-14562


----------



## sapoconcho (2 Oct 2012)

Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> O sea que la gente normal con declarar la cuenta y la cancelación nos vale, no??



Sí, los burbujistas estándar no precisamos más.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Sí, los burbujistas estándar no precisamos más.



Y de la VISA? se averiguó alguna cosa si había que declararla por tener numero de cuenta propio?


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (2 Oct 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Sí, los burbujistas estándar no precisamos más.



Y luego está el tema de la declaración de hacienda. ¿Hay que declarar los intereses?¿No se supone que ya te lo descuentan los de ING.LU?


----------



## vigobay (2 Oct 2012)

En mi caso la cuenta asociada a la Visa no la he declarado ni lo haré ya que es una tarjeta visa cuyo cargo va asociado a la cuenta orange que si tengo declarada y me parece que es meterse en camisas de once varas, el mandar otro DD1 de alta por la tarjeta.

Respecto a Hacienda yo el tema lo tengo resuelto al no traspasar fondos a la cuenta savings, de ese modo no me producen intereses y no tendré que declararla en la próxima renta. Ese miserable 0,7 no me compensa el tener que darle la información a hacienda. (que al menos se lo curre y la pida al BDE).

Y ahora aprovecho este post para deciros que hoy he sacado en un cajero de La Caixa con la tarjeta VPAY 500 euros de una tacada, o sea que el límite estará más arriba. ¿Alguién ha sacado más pasta en una sóla operación o lo ha intentado y le dijo que nones? Propongo que lo vayamos informando en el hilo en un post que se vaya editando. Vamos a forzar la banca a ver cual es el tope de los cajeros Hispanistaníes y en que cajeros ya que entiendo que el limite de la tarjeta es el que tengas como máximo a retirar en 5 días. En las tarjetas de débito moneybookers y neteller están bastante más abajo así que me he llevado una alegría.

Empezaría así o similar

*Cantidades retiradas en cajeros en una única operación con la tarjeta VPay de ING Lu. * 

Pasta retirada--------Entidad-------------Fecha

*500 euros----------La Caixa------------2-10-2012 *


----------



## ignacio28 (4 Oct 2012)

cualquier remuneracion de intereses de cualquier cuenta bancaria que tengais en el extrajenro, por pequeña que sea, la teneis que reflejar en la declaracion de la renta ( en el caso de tener obligacion de hacerla ) de lo contrario os arriesgais a lo que ya sabeis... MULTAAAAAAAAA, SABLAZOOOOOO o como querais llamarlo.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (5 Oct 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> En mi caso la cuenta asociada a la Visa no la he declarado ni lo haré ya que es una tarjeta visa cuyo cargo va asociado a la cuenta orange que si tengo declarada y me parece que es meterse en camisas de once varas, el mandar otro DD1 de alta por la tarjeta.
> 
> Respecto a Hacienda yo el tema lo tengo resuelto al no traspasar fondos a la cuenta savings, de ese modo no me producen intereses y no tendré que declararla en la próxima renta. Ese miserable 0,7 no me compensa el tener que darle la información a hacienda. (que al menos se lo curre y la pida al BDE).
> 
> ...



Yo la cuenta asociada a la visa no pienso declararla tampoco ya que es el mismo número, pero luego hay otra cuenta también visa, que supongo que será la asociada a la visa no física para pagar por internet.... En todo caso yo cuando entro en mi ing.lu veo 3 números de cuenta diferentes: Orange, savings y visa account...


----------



## señor eko (5 Oct 2012)

Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> La cuenta de la visa se considera "A LA VISTA" o "DE AHORRO" en el DD1?



En princio, sí, como cuenta corriente o a la vista.




Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> Y luego está el tema de la declaración de hacienda. ¿Hay que declarar los intereses?¿No se supone que ya te lo descuentan los de ING.LU?



Conviene declararlos. Es como si no declaras intereses de la cuenta naranja aquí de ING España, estárías haciendo mal la declaración y hacienda podría astillarte.



vigobay dijo:


> En mi caso la cuenta asociada a la Visa no la he declarado ni lo haré ya que es una tarjeta visa cuyo cargo va asociado a la cuenta orange que si tengo declarada y me parece que es meterse en camisas de once varas, el mandar otro DD1 de alta por la tarjeta.
> 
> Respecto a Hacienda yo el tema lo tengo resuelto al no traspasar fondos a la cuenta savings, de ese modo no me producen intereses y no tendré que declararla en la próxima renta. Ese miserable 0,7 no me compensa el tener que darle la información a hacienda. (que al menos se lo curre y la pida al BDE).
> 
> ...



¿Puedes confirmar qué comisión te han cobrado por sacar efectivo en una cajero español?


----------



## niño de los tanques (6 Oct 2012)

Domiciliación de recibos en ING LU

Hemos recibido una carta sobre la normativa SEPA para la operativa de pago de recibos.
Saludos


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Oct 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Domiciliación de recibos en ING LU
> 
> Hemos recibido una carta sobre la normativa SEPA para la operativa de pago de recibos.
> Saludos



Vale, ¿eso quiere decir que se puede o no se puede? Es que sólo hablo en cristiano....


----------



## vigobay (7 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Puedes confirmar qué comisión te han cobrado por sacar efectivo en una cajero español?



Entrando en la cuenta on-line te confirmo que el cargo fue de 0,75 euros por la retirada de los 500 euros en el cajero de la Caixa. Todo tal y como pone en sus condiciones de retirada en cajeros de la zona euro.


----------



## pringaete (8 Oct 2012)

pillo sitio


----------



## euriborfree (9 Oct 2012)

Cuanto os han cobrado por hacer la transferencia de confirmacion?

Desde ibanesto me pide 1.90€ a pesar de que hay una ley que supuestamente obliga a cobrar lo mismo que por las transferencias nacionales, y por tanto deberia ser gratuita


----------



## señor eko (9 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Cuanto os han cobrado por hacer la transferencia de confirmacion?
> 
> Desde ibanesto me pide 1.90€ a pesar de que hay una ley que supuestamente obliga a cobrar lo mismo que por las transferencias nacionales, y por tanto deberia ser gratuita



Reclámaselo. iBanesto a veces te cobra comisiones por operativas que en su propia web y en los contratos venden como gratuitas. Abre una incidencia a accediendo a tu cuenta online, y te lo devuelven en unos días.

Esto es lo que tiene trabajar con ladrones, que de vez en cuando te intentan robar.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Oct 2012)

Teniendo en cuenta que hay 46 páginas, creo que estaría bien que el autor del hilo o un moderador en su caso, resumiera en el primer post las condiciones de esta cuenta para que cada uno juzgue si interesa o no


----------



## Veole (9 Oct 2012)

¿Cuanto tardan en confirmarte la apertura de la cuenta?

Envié los contratos hace una semana y la transferencia está hecha desde antes.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (9 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que hay 46 páginas, creo que estaría bien que el autor del hilo o un moderador en su caso, resumiera en el primer post las condiciones de esta cuenta para que cada uno juzgue si interesa o no



Por poder... se podría, pero las condiciones de esta cuenta son similares a las de cualquier banco online tipo ING, es decir, sin comisiones de administración, transferencias gratuítas, tarjeta de débito y virtual gratuítas, etc. Rellenas un formulario en su página web en la cuál te indican las instrucciones que son, básicamente, enviarles una copia del pasaporte o DNI, y hacer una transferencia a ING Lu desde una cuenta en la que tú seas titular.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Oct 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Por poder... se podría, pero las condiciones de esta cuenta son similares a las de cualquier banco online tipo ING, es decir, sin comisiones de administración, transferencias gratuítas, tarjeta de débito y virtual gratuítas, etc. Rellenas un formulario en su página web en la cuál te indican las instrucciones que son, básicamente, enviarles una copia del pasaporte o DNI, y hacer una transferencia a ING Lu desde una cuenta en la que tú seas titular.



Mm había leído al comienzo del hilo algunos mensajes con muchas dudas en todos los aspectos, que si notarios y demás pero ya veo que no es así, gracias 

En todo caso veo que no es una cuenta remunerada como la de aquí no? Al menos en su web no me lo parece.


----------



## nominefi (9 Oct 2012)

Si vería útil aclarar en el primer post el tema del BdE, que cuentas declarasteis y como.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2012)

¿Alguien sabe algo de la fiscalidad de las plusvalías en ING.lu?
¿Te retienen un 35% de las plusvalías, intereses y dividendos?
¿Se lo pasan a hacienda Luxemburgo o a Hacienda España?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (9 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> En todo caso veo que no es una cuenta remunerada como la de aquí no? Al menos en su web no me lo parece.



Es que te abren dos cuentas, una es sin remunerar y otra remunerada pero el interés es prácticamente testimonial.


----------



## Veole (10 Oct 2012)

Esto es una mierda, les hago la transferencia y les envio los contratos y hasta el DNI compulsado. Pues está todo correcto, pero me responden pidiendome el nombre de mi jefe, profesión, y detalles de donde viene y va la pasta. Ni a Mario Conde...



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in ING Luxembourg.
> 
> In order to finalize your account opening could you please kindly communicate us the name of your employer and your profession and give us more details concerning your incoming and outgoing funds.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Oct 2012)

Todos estos datos, no te los pidieron en el formulario on-line? quizas es porqué dejaste camps en blanco. Por cierto lo de "employee" no es necesariamente tu jefe, en general es la empresa para la que trabajas (suponiendo que pusieras que eras trabajador por cuenta ajena).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de la fiscalidad de las plusvalías en ING.lu?
> ¿Te retienen un 35% de las plusvalías, intereses y dividendos?
> ¿Se lo pasan a hacienda Luxemburgo o a Hacienda España?



Bueno, me autocontesto: después de varias consultas y documentos que he encontrado googleando ya es oficial: Luxemburgo firmo un acuerdo con la CEE por la cual mantenía su secreto bancario PERO a cambio retenía un 35% de las plusvalías a los no-residentes, dinero que ingresa de manera anónima/agregada a la Hacienda Española, pero que no podemos desgravarnos por ser anónima.

Por tanto, invertir en fondos/acciones en Luxemburgo supone o pagar un fijo del 35% a Luxemburgo o hacerlo en negro con los consiguientes riesgos.


----------



## Veole (10 Oct 2012)

"Employer" se emplea como empresa, creo que es lo que dices (employee = trabajador). Pero he revisado el contrato y estoy seguro que que ni pidieron el dato pq no aparece nada, y tampoco pude dejarlo en blanco pq el formulario daba error con cualquier campo en blanco.

Si le digo cualquier dato, ¿qué comprobaciones crees que harán?. Menos mal que Lux era un chiringuito financiero serio, y ya me están poniendo más pegas que cualquier banco quebrado de aquí.


----------



## octan (10 Oct 2012)

Yo si puse a mi employeer al darme de alta...


----------



## Veole (10 Oct 2012)

octan dijo:


> Yo si puse a mi employeer al darme de alta...



Y yo puse "independent" que es por cuenta propia, y por lo tanto ni me preguntaron ese dato, vuelto a comprobar en el formulario web que ni lo piden. Por eso no sé que esperan exactamente que les facilite. Ya les he contestado en cualquier caso.


----------



## alvono (10 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por tanto, invertir en fondos/acciones en Luxemburgo supone o pagar un fijo del 35% a Luxemburgo o hacerlo en negro con los consiguientes riesgos.



Creo que esa retención es solo para intereses y cupones de renta fija, no para dividendos ni plusvalías. Por otro lado deberías poder comunicar al banco tu opción de renunciar al secreto bancario y que faciliten tu información a la hacienda española, con lo que sí podrías desgravarte la doble imposición.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Creo que esa retención es solo para intereses y cupones de renta fija, no para dividendos ni plusvalías. Por otro lado deberías poder comunicar al banco tu opción de renunciar al secreto bancario y que faciliten tu información a la hacienda española, con lo que sí podrías desgravarte la doble imposición.



Ostras, tienes algun enlace sobre el tema? Y a las plusvalias de fondos de inversion cuanto retienen? Y, si renuncio al secreto bancario no me retienen nada y pasan la info directa a hacienda?


----------



## 4gatos (14 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bueno, me autocontesto: después de varias consultas y documentos que he encontrado googleando ya es oficial: Luxemburgo firmo un acuerdo con la CEE por la cual mantenía su secreto bancario PERO a cambio retenía un 35% de las plusvalías a los no-residentes, dinero que ingresa de manera anónima/agregada a la Hacienda Española, pero que no podemos desgravarnos por ser anónima.
> 
> Por tanto, invertir en fondos/acciones en Luxemburgo supone o pagar un fijo del 35% a Luxemburgo o hacerlo en negro con los consiguientes riesgos.



Bueno, lo que yo he leido e interpreto de este asunto. 
Para empezar, la Directiva sobre fiscalidad del ahorro en la Unión Europea, DIRECTIVA 2003/48/CE. 

El régimen ordinario es que el Estado que paga los rendimientos informe de forma "automática" al Estado de residencia del perceptor de los rendimientos. Información con pelos y señales, identidad, importe pagado, etc.. Automática porque se informa cada año en los seis meses siguientes a la finalización del año en el que se han percibido los rendimientos.

El régimen excepcional es el de, Luxemburgo que recoge el régimen transitorio de la Directiva y consiste en que Luxemburgo no da información al Estado de residencia del perceptor y a cambio le retiene el 35% del que después envia parte, el 75%, al Estado de residencia del perceptor. 

En resumen, dos alternativas, 1ª. la ordinaria que consiste en que el Estado del pagador de ls rendimientos informe al Estado del perceptor, y 2ª. La excepcional que consiste en retener el 35% y no dar la información.

En teoría, el perceptor puede dirigirse al pagador para que no le retenga y, a cambio, informe el Estado de Luxemburgo al España con pelos y señales, pero me parece que Lux no está por la labor. Sería cuestión de dirigirse a ING Lu y pedirlo.

Después está el asunto de si poder deducir en España al declarar IRPF lo retenido al 35% en Lux. La Directiva prevee dos sistemas: el crédito de impuesto y la devolución de lo retenido.

Yo no he conseguido ver, por el momento, en la ley española algo que hable sobre la posibilidad de deducir lo retenido al 35% en Lux. Tampoco le he dedicado mucho rato. Pero podría ser que el justificante de ING Lu donde figurase la retención del 35% fuese suficiente para acreditar ante la AEAT la retención efectivamente deducida en la declaración IRPF. Aunque no aparezca en el borrador de la AEAT o en los datos de la AEAT.

El hecho es que el Estado español recibe unos cuantos millones de lo retenido por el Estado del pagador. Aunque no figuren nombres y apellidos.

Cuando digo rendimientos, también me refiero a las ganancias de capital en los fondos de inversión, al menos aquellos que tengan en sus carteras más del 40% en obligaciones/bonos. 

Si no se puede hacer valer lo retenido a cada fulano a la hora de hacer la declaración de IRPF, ¿a qué se llama enriquecimiento injusto?


----------



## vigobay (14 Oct 2012)

Ayer he probado con un poquito más y sin problema. ¿Quién se anima a probar con 1000 euros de una tacada?. Confirmo también que en ambas operaciones la comisión fue de 0,75 euros. Veo un único problema y es que si se puede sacar tanta pasta es más peligroso andar con esta tarjeta que con una que permite máximo 300 euros diarios.

*Cantidades retiradas en cajeros en una única operación con la tarjeta VPay de ING Lu. * 

Pasta retirada--------Entidad-------------Fecha

*500 euros----------La Caixa------------2-10-2012 *
*600 euros----------La Caixa------------13-10-2012 *


----------



## nominefi (14 Oct 2012)

Se puede tener la cuenta oculta al estado español a cambio de que te retengan el 35% de los beneficios?

Estaría bien, ya que los beneficios son 0 o cerca de 0, asi que me da igual el 21 que el 35


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Se puede tener la cuenta oculta al estado español a cambio de que te retengan el 35% de los beneficios?
> 
> Estaría bien, ya que los beneficios son 0 o cerca de 0, asi que me da igual el 21 que el 35



Si, unicamente debes no informar al banco de España, pero la duda era en caso de querer meterlo en algun fondo o asi...


----------



## nominefi (14 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, unicamente debes no informar al banco de España, pero la duda era en caso de querer meterlo en algun fondo o asi...



Entonces no hay obligación de notificar nada al BdE? estas seguro de eso?, perdona la insistencia, pero no querria arriesgarme a una sanción.

No tengo intenció de momento de abrir ningún fondo ni nada de eso, simplemente quiero alejar el dinero de las largas manos de nuestro gobierno

Gracias


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (14 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Creo que esa retención es solo para intereses y cupones de renta fija, no para dividendos ni plusvalías. Por otro lado deberías poder comunicar al banco tu opción de renunciar al secreto bancario y que faciliten tu información a la hacienda española, con lo que sí podrías desgravarte la doble imposición.



¿Pero una vez que has enviado los impresos al BdE, puedes dejar de declarar y que le paguen anónimamente al estado o ya tienes que declarar obligatoriamente?

En mi caso es más que nada por pereza... pero si es legal no decirle al BdE que tienes cuenta lo mismo cancelo la que tengo y empiezo otra vez de nuevo...


----------



## señor eko (14 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Entonces no hay obligación de notificar nada al BdE? estas seguro de eso?, perdona la insistencia, pero no querria arriesgarme a una sanción.
> 
> No tengo intenció de momento de abrir ningún fondo ni nada de eso, simplemente quiero alejar el dinero de las largas manos de nuestro gobierno
> 
> Gracias






Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> ¿Pero una vez que has enviado los impresos al BdE, puedes dejar de declarar y que le paguen anónimamente al estado o ya tienes que declarar obligatoriamente?
> 
> En mi caso es más que nada por pereza... pero si es legal no decirle al BdE que tienes cuenta lo mismo cancelo la que tengo y empiezo otra vez de nuevo...



Es obligatotrio notificar al BdE la apertura de cuentas en el extranjero. Si no se hace, te arriesgas a una sanción del copón.

Mi humilde consejo: no vale la pena arriesgarse.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Entonces no hay obligación de notificar nada al BdE? estas seguro de eso?, perdona la insistencia, pero no querria arriesgarme a una sanción.
> 
> No tengo intenció de momento de abrir ningún fondo ni nada de eso, simplemente quiero alejar el dinero de las largas manos de nuestro gobierno
> 
> Gracias



No, no! Es totalmente obligatorio y parece que estan a punto de aprovar Nueva normativa con sanciones exageradas por ocultar cuentas en el extranjero. Solo respondia a que es tecnicamente posible, no que sea legalmente posible.

Precisamente si es para dejar el dinero quieto, 0 intereses, 0 plusvalias, 0 retencion, declare la cuenta en el BdE sin problemas, esto si es legal.


----------



## nominefi (14 Oct 2012)

Pues gracias por la aclaración.

Lo de ocultarla era por si el día de mañana esto se va al guano y quieren repatriar el dinero, y entonces es como tenerlo en el Santander, está accesible.

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Pues gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> Lo de ocultarla era por si el día de mañana esto se va al guano y quieren repatriar el dinero, y entonces es como tenerlo en el Santander, está accesible.
> 
> Un saludo



A mi tambien me preocupa dicho escenario, y por esto tengo a cuenta en ING.lu declarada, es mucho mas seguro que en el Santander: en Luxemburgo no obedecen leyes españoles ni corralitos del BOE, en el caso que iniciaran maniobras para repatriarlos y en el hipotetico caso que Luxemburgo escuchara, lo importante es que una vez que el dinero esta fuera es muy sencillo abrir otra cuenta (no declarada) y hacer una transferencia.


----------



## alvono (15 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> A mi tambien me preocupa dicho escenario, y por esto tengo a cuenta en ING.lu declarada, es mucho mas seguro que en el Santander: en Luxemburgo no obedecen leyes españoles ni corralitos del BOE, en el caso que iniciaran maniobras para repatriarlos y en el hipotetico caso que Luxemburgo escuchara, lo importante es que una vez que el dinero esta fuera es muy sencillo abrir otra cuenta (no declarada) y hacer una transferencia.



Dependiendo de cómo fueran esas maniobras podría no ser tan sencillo abrir otra cuenta. Yo creo que ante el temor de ese escenario es conveniente tener a parte de las cuentas declaradas otra sin declarar y en _stand by_, para poder hacer una transferencia deprisa y corriendo si fuera necesario. Si la cuenta de "reserva" está en un país fuera de la UE, con secreto bancario y sin movimiento anterior rastreable las probabilidades de que la descubran son casi nulas.


----------



## Altered State (15 Oct 2012)

Tomo asiento en este hilo.
Alguien me ofrece un resumen? Mañana lo leeré con calma si tengo tiempo.
Yo tengo cuenta naranja de ahorros en ING españa, ¿qué ventajas y desventajas tiene abrirla en Luxemburgo? 
Pregunto desde la completa ignorancia, aún soy joven e inexperto en temas financieros...


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Dependiendo de cómo fueran esas maniobras podría no ser tan sencillo abrir otra cuenta. Yo creo que ante el temor de ese escenario es conveniente tener a parte de las cuentas declaradas otra sin declarar y en _stand by_, para poder hacer una transferencia deprisa y corriendo si fuera necesario. Si la cuenta de "reserva" está en un país fuera de la UE, con secreto bancario y sin movimiento anterior rastreable las probabilidades de que la descubran son casi nulas.



Esto ya parece el máster de urdangarin ::

Lo que metas en la cuenta no declarada mejor que no provenga de la declarada por que sólo tienen que reclamar los movimientos de la declarada y tirar del hilo.

.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Esto ya parece el máster de urdangarin ::
> 
> Lo que metas en la cuenta no declarada mejor que no provenga de la declarada por que sólo tienen que reclamar los movimientos de la declarada y tirar del hilo.
> 
> .



Y si haces pagos de 1000 euros a "clientes"? te rastrean?
Puedes hacer minitransferencias cuando lo veas mal, no?

O a malas linkar esa cuenta con paypal y con casinos online que no sean .es y meter la pasta ahí....

ideas hay muchas


----------



## alvono (15 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Esto ya parece el máster de urdangarin ::
> 
> Lo que metas en la cuenta no declarada mejor que no provenga de la declarada por que sólo tienen que reclamar los movimientos de la declarada y tirar del hilo.
> 
> .



La opción que comentaba de mantener una cuenta en stand by era para quien quiera hacerlo todo 99% legal, si la cuenta está vacía o casi vacía y no genera ningún tipo de ingresos no estás evadiendo ningún impuesto ni ocultando capitales, y si está en un país con secreto bancario fuera de la UE (Suiza por ejemplo) las posibilidades de que descubran tu cuenta son prácticamente 0 (si lo hacen será por un robo de datos como ha ocurrido con algunos bancos suizos en los últimos años, pero aún así una cuenta sin dinero ni movimientos sería ignorada).
Luego si llega el día D, en el que se empiecen a imponer controles de movimientos de capitales, repatriaciones forzosas, Suiza se niegue a abrir nuevas cuentas a ciudadanos europeos (como hace ahora con los Norteamericanos), etc. ya tendríamos nuestra cuenta de reserva preparada para transferir el dinero desde ING Lux en cuanto empiece a oler mal el tema.
Pero bueno, todo esto solo es un plan B (o C) para los más paranoicos :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Pero bueno, todo esto solo es un plan B (o C) para los más paranoicos :



Mi plan C), suponiendo que no pudiera transferir a una tercera cuenta no declarada, es tan sencillo como comprar un pack de oro y pagar por transferencia desde esa cuenta, es decir, *metalizar* mis ahorros.

Si luego hacienda decide reclamar los movimientos y tal... (se nos está yendo la pinza, lo veis, no? ) ... pues el dinero lo tendrá una empresa alemana. A partir de ahí empieza el escenario de confiscación de oro, pero eso es para conspiranoicos avanzados y de momento aun no he llegado (bueno, solo la puntita: si te reclaman el oro: robado, perdido, gastado, ...). ::


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Oct 2012)

ustedes sigan con las gilipolleces de su plan b para sacar dinero del pais, plan C para evitar corralito y ahora plan "D" para tener la cuenta en el extranjero sin declarar por si a caso....

De verdad tienen ustedes mas de 3000 euros ahorrados? para mi que están en el paro aburridos y con los 410€ que cobran solo les da para pagarse el ADSL y postear idioteces...


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Y si haces pagos de 1000 euros a "clientes"? te rastrean?
> Puedes hacer minitransferencias cuando lo veas mal, no?
> 
> O a malas linkar esa cuenta con paypal y con casinos online que no sean .es y meter la pasta ahí....
> ...



son buenas ideas, ¿y que tal fondos en un broker internacional que no necesita DD1 y transferirlos a la cuenta "secreta"?



alvono dijo:


> La opción que comentaba de mantener una cuenta en stand by era para quien quiera hacerlo todo 99% legal, si la cuenta está vacía o casi vacía y no genera ningún tipo de ingresos no estás evadiendo ningún impuesto ni ocultando capitales, y si está en un país con secreto bancario fuera de la UE (Suiza por ejemplo) las posibilidades de que descubran tu cuenta son prácticamente 0 (si lo hacen será por un robo de datos como ha ocurrido con algunos bancos suizos en los últimos años, pero aún así una cuenta sin dinero ni movimientos sería ignorada).
> Luego si llega el día D, en el que se empiecen a imponer controles de movimientos de capitales, repatriaciones forzosas, Suiza se niegue a abrir nuevas cuentas a ciudadanos europeos (como hace ahora con los Norteamericanos), etc. ya tendríamos nuestra cuenta de reserva preparada para transferir el dinero desde ING Lux en cuanto empiece a oler mal el tema.
> Pero bueno, todo esto solo es un plan B (o C) para los más paranoicos :





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mi plan C), suponiendo que no pudiera transferir a una tercera cuenta no declarada, es tan sencillo como comprar un pack de oro y pagar por transferencia desde esa cuenta, es decir, *metalizar* mis ahorros.
> 
> Si luego hacienda decide reclamar los movimientos y tal... (se nos está yendo la pinza, lo veis, no? ) ... pues el dinero lo tendrá una empresa alemana. A partir de ahí empieza el escenario de confiscación de oro, pero eso es para conspiranoicos avanzados y de momento aun no he llegado (bueno, solo la puntita: si te reclaman el oro: robado, perdido, gastado, ...). ::



Pero es que creo que el BdE al declarar el DD1 te puede llamar a aclaraciones si es que ellos no pueden requerir movimientos directamente al banco.

Me gustaría aclarar si esto es así.

Lo de la compra-venta de oro mediante tiendas internacionales es de las mejores opciones. ¿que tal iría un bullion vault internacional para no tener ni que moverse?

.


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2012)

Altered State dijo:


> Tomo asiento en este hilo.
> Alguien me ofrece un resumen? Mañana lo leeré con calma si tengo tiempo.
> Yo tengo cuenta naranja de ahorros en ING españa, ¿qué ventajas y desventajas tiene abrirla en Luxemburgo?
> Pregunto desde la completa ignorancia, aún soy joven e inexperto en temas financieros...



los motivos son evitar riesgo entidad (muchas con calificación bono basura), riesgo país (idem de idem), riesgo UE (si lo sacas fuera de la UE) y riesgo divisa (si cambias a otra moneda)

Depende del nivel de paranoia hacer unas cosas u otras.

.


----------



## niño de los tanques (15 Oct 2012)

Comunicación DD1 + IRPF

Explico mi caso, he realizado transferencias desde mis cuentas en España a ING.LU y otros.
He comunicado al BdE las aperturas y declararé las cuentas en IRPF 2012 y sucesivos.
No veo posibilidad de hacerlo de otra forma sin incurrir en sanción. Recuerdo que son 10k por no declarar y 5k por cada dato omitido y descubierto por Hacienda, (corregirme si me
equivoco).
Otra cosa es que los ingresos los hubiera hecho en efectivo. Pero las transferencias dejan rastro. 
Por tanto como supongo que todos hemos ingresado en ING por transferencia no hay otra posibilidad que hacerlo legalmente.


----------



## micamor (15 Oct 2012)

Hay que tener las cuentas declaradas.
En caso de corralito, tú dinero está a salvo.
Aunque existe un problema: que nos pongan un impuesto especial por tener divisas en el extranjero, es decir, ni no declaras puede haber multa, si declaras entonces impuestos.

En tal caso, nos vamos al país correspondiente y mudamos nuestro dinero al banco de enfrente en un maletín sin declarar. Bueno, si, declaramos que nos gustan las tías guapas y el vicio.


----------



## alvono (15 Oct 2012)

Bueno, nunca se deben subestimar las ideas que puede tener el gobierno de turno para expropiarnos nuestros ahorros, llegado el momento. Pero en cuanto a las multas desorbitadas por no declarar las cuentas en el extranjero, la primera impresión que me da es que no lo tienen nada fácil para averiguar esos datos por su cuenta. Eso sí, si hacemos transferencias desde nuestras cuentas españolas es evidente que pueden enterarse y sería temerario no hacer el dd1.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (15 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ustedes sigan con las gilipolleces de su plan b para sacar dinero del pais, plan C para evitar corralito y ahora plan "D" para tener la cuenta en el extranjero sin declarar por si a caso....
> 
> De verdad tienen ustedes mas de 3000 euros ahorrados? para mi que están en el paro aburridos y con los 410€ que cobran solo les da para pagarse el ADSL y postear idioteces...



Gran aporte a la temática del hilo...

No se ofenda, pero debería tomar clases de trolleo básico... No está a la altura ni de los trolls más principiantes del foro...


----------



## micamor (15 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> .... Eso sí, si hacemos transferencias desde nuestras cuentas españolas es evidente que pueden enterarse y sería temerario no hacer el dd1.



Para aquel que sea atrevido, puede abrirse dos cuentas en el extranjero, y declarar solo una. Luego hacer transferencias desde cuenta española a cuenta del extranjero declarada, y luego desde cuenta en el extranjero declarada a cuenta en el extranjero no declarada. 

Esto es para rizar el rizo.


----------



## alvono (15 Oct 2012)

Cambiando de tema:



vigobay dijo:


> Ayer he probado con un poquito más y sin problema. ¿Quién se anima a probar con 1000 euros de una tacada?. Confirmo también que en ambas operaciones la comisión fue de 0,75 euros. Veo un único problema y es que si se puede sacar tanta pasta es más peligroso andar con esta tarjeta que con una que permite máximo 300 euros diarios.
> 
> *Cantidades retiradas en cajeros en una única operación con la tarjeta VPay de ING Lu. *
> 
> ...



En la web puedes ver los límites que hay, creo que por defecto vienen estos:



> Current ATM limit: +2.000 euros (Maximum amount: 5000 Euro)
> 
> Current merchant limit: +1.250 euros (Maximum amount: 5000 Euro)


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2012)

micamor dijo:


> Para aquel que sea atrevido, puede abrirse dos cuentas en el extranjero, y declarar solo una. Luego hacer transferencias desde cuenta española a cuenta del extranjero declarada, y luego desde cuenta en el extranjero declarada a cuenta en el extranjero no declarada.
> 
> Esto es para rizar el rizo.



Tendríamos que saber que información estamos autorizando a requerir con el DD1 y que estamos obligando al banco a dar renunciando al secreto bancario (hablo del caso d SQB con el impreso A que en ing.lu supongo que será algo parecido).

.


----------



## nominefi (15 Oct 2012)

Bueno, ya me llegó el digipass y ya veo las cuentas en ing.lu.

Como curiosidad comentar que mandé la información por internet el día 1 de octubre y la carta el miercoles 3 de octubre, me falta por llegar la visa.
La curiosidad es que a la vez que hice las cuentas de ing.lu hice una azul en ibanesto por el tema del deposito al 4%, es más, las cartas las eché en correos a la vez. Pues de la cuenta azul no se nada, no me ha llegado nada, ni emails, ni na. Spain is different imagino :ouch:.

Al final que cuentas declarasteis en el BdE, todas?. A mi me salen 4, dos de visa (la propia y la de la señora), la orange account y la orange savings.

Cual es el plazo, 1 mes desde el mail de bienvenida o desde la llegada del digipass y primer acceso?

Si no tengo DNI-e, tengo que solicitar o ir a recoger al banco de España los impresos, verdad?

EN cuanto a las transacciones, hay que declararlas?

Gracias por la info, yo creo que esta info que solicito yo aqui y que seguramente ya se habrá puesto en el hilo, deberiamos ponerla en la 1ª página, pues me parece la mas liosa y delicada en caso de error.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.

PD: Son la hostia de discretos, en el paquete no pone ningún logo del banco por ningún lado, de hecho pensé que era el alargador de pene que tenía pedido a los chinos ::::.


----------



## nesio (15 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Al final que cuentas declarasteis en el BdE, todas?. A mi me salen 4, dos de visa (la propia y la de la señora), la orange account y la orange savings.



Yo declaré la Orange y la Savings.



> Cual es el plazo, 1 mes desde el mail de bienvenida o desde la llegada del digipass y primer acceso?



1 mes desde la apertura de cuenta, sin más. Yo tomaría la llegada del DigiPass, que habilita el uso de la cuenta.



> Si no tengo DNI-e, tengo que solicitar o ir a recoger al banco de España los impresos, verdad?



En caso de no tener una delegación cerca los puedes solicitar por Internet, pero lo mejor es hacerte un certificado de la FNMT (se solicita por internet y se recoge p.e. en Hacienda). Es lo más cómodo a la hora de presentar los papeles, sobretodo si tienes que hacer 4 declaraciones como yo.



> EN cuanto a las transacciones, hay que declararlas?



Si no superan los 3.000.000 € mensuales o los 600.000 € anuales, no (mediante el DD2).


----------



## nominefi (15 Oct 2012)

Pues muchas gracias "nesio", recogeré los dd1 en persona.

Acabo de solicitar el certificado en la FNMT para futuros usos.

Otra cosa y yo creo que última, los dd1 se deben presentar una vez por cada titular de las cuentas o en el mismo se pueden poner varios titulares?.

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Conentrad (15 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> ustedes sigan con las gilipolleces de su plan b para sacar dinero del pais, plan C para evitar corralito y ahora plan "D" para tener la cuenta en el extranjero sin declarar por si a caso....
> 
> De verdad tienen ustedes mas de 3000 euros ahorrados? para mi que están en el paro aburridos y con los 410€ que cobran solo les da para pagarse el ADSL y postear idioteces...



Sastamente, cuatro paraos jugando al monopoly.


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Bueno, nunca se deben subestimar las ideas que puede tener el gobierno de turno para expropiarnos nuestros ahorros, llegado el momento. Pero en cuanto a las multas desorbitadas por no declarar las cuentas en el extranjero, la primera impresión que me da es que no lo tienen nada fácil para averiguar esos datos por su cuenta. Eso sí, si hacemos transferencias desde nuestras cuentas españolas es evidente que pueden enterarse y sería temerario no hacer el dd1.



¿Ha oído usted hablar de la unión bancaria?

¿Qué propone salir del País con un maletín de dinero? ah! se refiere usted a sus ahorros. Claro, como son de unos 2000 euros... sí entonces mejor se lo lleva en el bolsillo a Suiza y abre su cuenta secreta con ellos.


----------



## nesio (15 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Otra cosa y yo creo que última, los dd1 se deben presentar una vez por cada titular de las cuentas o en el mismo se pueden poner varios titulares?.



En la misma declaración debes poner los demás titulares, y no es necesario que éstos presenten ninguna declaración adicional.


----------



## vigobay (15 Oct 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Cambiando de tema:
> 
> 
> Iniciado por vigobay Ver Mensaje
> ...



Si, si esos límites los conozco y son por retirada en 5 días que puedes variar desde la propia web de ING lu. *Lo que no tengo tan claro es los límites diarios de los cajeros españoles* que pueden ser diferentes según la entidad.


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Oct 2012)

Me he dao cuenta despues de una semana que el digipas no tiene tornillos pa abrirlo, y he pensao qe pasa si se acaban las pilas? Espero que los de ing les de por enviarnos otro, pero haber que hacemos la semana que nos tarde en llegar el dichoso aparatito. Sera como un breve corralito luxemburgues.::::


----------



## euriborfree (16 Oct 2012)

yo he enviado los documentos la semana pasada pero no he hecho todavia la transferencia esperando que de alguna manera me confirmen la recepcion de los documentos, pero ¿lo hacen?


----------



## nominefi (16 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> yo he enviado los documentos la semana pasada pero no he hecho todavia la transferencia esperando que de alguna manera me confirmen la recepcion de los documentos, pero ¿lo hacen?



Yo hice la transferencia el mismo día que abrí la cuenta por internet, antes de mandar los documentos, y la única noticia de ellos fue respecto a la transferencias pq llegó sólo a mi nombre, sin la del otro titular y tuve que hacer otra transferencia usando el usuario de mi mujer desde la cuenta de ing en España. Aparte les mandé un Bank account id y a los dos días me dieron la enhorabuena y la bienvenida, pero nunca me confirmaron la recepción de la documentación explicitamente.

un saludo


----------



## nesio (16 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> Yo hice la transferencia el mismo día que abrí la cuenta por internet, antes de mandar los documentos, y la única noticia de ellos fue respecto a la transferencias pq llegó sólo a mi nombre, sin la del otro titular y tuve que hacer otra transferencia usando el usuario de mi mujer desde la cuenta de ing en España. Aparte les mandé un Bank account id y a los dos días me dieron la enhorabuena y la bienvenida, pero nunca me confirmaron la recepción de la documentación explicitamente.



Mi caso fue idéntico al tuyo, ¿no serás mi multinick? :XX:


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Oct 2012)

El banco naranja del gigante holandés *ING* con logra mantener su barco contra la corriente de la crisis financiera que azota Europa y ya *ha anunciado el cierre de algunas filiales del Centro y Este de Europa*. Los rumores apuntan a que el banco ING tendrá que acometer también un fuerte reajuste en España, donde planea un ERE sobre la cabeza de sus trabajadores.


El gigante holandés ING también está padeciendo los embates de la crisis y ya se *ha propuesto el cierre de parte de su negocio en Europa Central y Oriental*. En Esaña, los desafíos vienen de la mano de que gran parte de su negocio se centró inicialmente en la "captura" de cuentas corrientes con nóminas que, a día de hoy, ya no existen. Esta nueva situación de los mercados europeos llevará al cierre de algunas de las filiales que el banco holandés tiene repartidas por Europa, eliminando empleos en la división de banca corporativa en Londres con la pérdida de cerca de 130 puestos de trabajo.

"Las condiciones de los mercados siguen siendo desafiantes, necesitamos asegurarnos que el banco siga siendo eficiente y competitivo", ha sostenido ante algunos medios de comunicación Adrian Simpson, responsable de comunicaciones corporativas para ING en Reino Unido, confirmando la especulación del mercado que hablaba de la pérdida de 100 puestos en Europa del Este.

Pero el banco holandés va más allá, *y la mesa de acciones de Moscú también será cerrada*, según afirmó el propio Simpson, aunque "Polonia se mantendrá", aseguró el directivo. Una fuente del mercado cercana a ING en Moscú dijo que los recortes de empleo fueron anunciados el lunes en una conferencia telefónica, después de que la gerencia revisara los resultados del deficitario tercer trimestre a fines de la semana pasada. Otros 30 puestos se cerrarán en el área de finanzas corporativas, concentrados principalmente en las oficinas de ING en Londres. No obstante, ING mantendrá abiertas sus mesas de acciones en la "importante franquicia" de los países Benelux -Bélgica, Holanda y Luxemburgo-, dijo Simpson en un comunicado, donde la entidad cuenta con su pilar más fuerte, aunque *nada asegura que la filial de España pueda mantenerse en las mismas condiciones que hasta el momento y ya se especula con un ERE *que afecte en torno a una veintena de puestos de trabajo.

La operación en los llamados países Benelux se salvó de los recortes, al igual que Polonia, donde ING tiene una fuerte presencia que representa un tercio de su facturación por acciones, dijo la fuente. Las pérdidas de empleo ya se extendieron semanas atrás por las oficinas de Londres, Moscú, Praga y Budapest. Los bancos holandeses han estado recortando empleos y reduciendo sus operaciones internacionales, para *intentar devolver al Gobierno el dinero de emergencia que recibieron durante la crisis del 2008*, que se ha hecho extensiva durante estos tres últimos años.

Vende toda su participación en el capital social de Capital One

El banco holandés *ING ha vendido además toda su participación en el capital social del banco estadounidense Capital One*, en torno al 9,9 %, en un proceso de suscripción público por unos 2.400 millones de euros, según informó el grupo. El cierre de la operación se produjo el pasado 10 de septiembre y actuaron como gestores de la operación Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Morgan Stanley y Citigroup Global Markets, proporcionando a ING unas ganancias netas de aproximadamente unos 300 millones de euros por los 54 millones de acciones que posee de Capital One.

ING adquirió las acciones el pasado febrero como parte de la adquisición, por parte del banco con sede en Virginia (EEUU), de la filial estadounidense del grupo holandés ING Direct por 9.000 millones de dólares (7.147 millones de euros al cambio actual). En esa operación Capital One adquirió ING Direct USA mediante 6.200 millones de dólares en efectivo y la entrega de 55,8 millones de sus acciones a ING valoradas en 2.800 millones de dólares.

*ING espera que la venta de su participación en Capital One refuerce el capital del banco en estos momentos de dificultad, logrando algo de liquidez para hacer frente a sus compromisos,* lo que unido a los recortes en sus sedes de Centro y Este de Europa permitirá tener un core más saneado y un impacto positivo de unos 35 puntos básicos en su ratio de capital de máxima calidad (core Tier 1).

Junto con los 47 puntos básicos que aportará la venta de ING Direct Canada a Scotiabank, ING elevará así los niveles de capital de máxima calidad al 11,9 %, frente al 11,1 % a fecha de 30 de junio. El representante de ING en el Consejo de Administración de Capital One, *Eli Leenaars, presentó su dimisión como consejero *en cuanto se cierre la operación de venta de la participación del grupo holandés en la institución financiera estadounidense.


El banco ING cierra negocio en Europa y corre riesgo en España | El Mundo Financiero


----------



## señor eko (16 Oct 2012)

Bueno pues ya tengo la cuenta activa. Decir que de momento todo perfecto. 

Una vez que te logueas está todo muy clarito y tiene varios FAQs que te aclaran pequeñas dudas que te pueden surgir. Aún así tengo algunas dudas que no he podido solventar, así que allá voy.

La primera duda es la declaración del número de cuenta de la Visa Ciber Card. En principio y por la descripción que dan en la propia web de ING Lu, parece una cuenta similar a Pay Pal, por lo que entiendo que no sería necesario, pero es que cuando accedes a esta cuenta se ve que tiene un número de cuenta propio. Ellos la llaman Cuenta VISA. No sé... a ver qué pensáis...

Otra cosa, ¿cuál es la dirección oficial de ING Lu? ¿Y cuál se considera la fecha de apertura de las cuentas? Lo digo para ponerlo en los DD1 que envie al Banco de Esapaña.

Y por último, ¿dónde se pueden ver los intereses que da ahora mismo la Savings Account? He trasteado por ahí pero no lo he visto...


----------



## Stolichnayo (17 Oct 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me he dao cuenta despues de una semana que el digipas no tiene tornillos pa abrirlo, y he pensao qe pasa si se acaban las pilas? Espero que los de ing les de por enviarnos otro, pero haber que hacemos la semana que nos tarde en llegar el dichoso aparatito. Sera como un breve corralito luxemburgues.::::



Esos digipass caducan mucho antes de que se les gasten las pilas, te mandarán otro pero por caducidad, no por la pila.


----------



## señor eko (18 Oct 2012)

Bueno, pues me auto-contesto.



señor eko dijo:


> La primera duda es la declaración del número de cuenta de la Visa Ciber Card. En principio y por la descripción que dan en la propia web de ING Lu, parece una cuenta similar a Pay Pal, por lo que entiendo que no sería necesario, pero es que cuando accedes a esta cuenta se ve que tiene un número de cuenta propio. Ellos la llaman Cuenta VISA. No sé... a ver qué pensáis...



Sobre esto he preguntado al Banco de España y a ING Lux y os cuento sus respuestas.

*Pregunta mía al BdE:* _Tengo una duda con respecto a la declaración al Banco de España de una cuenta, un tanto peculiar, en el extranjero. En principio se trata de una mera cuenta de pago, al estilo de paypal, ya que el número corresponde a una tarjeta virtual de VISA para realizar y recibir pagos. El mismo banco extranjero en cuestión, en el tipo de cuenta, la denomina como Cuenta VISA. Esta cuenta tiene un número completo, incluyendo el IBAN y todo, pero según me indican del banco extranjero, ese número de cuenta no puede ser utilizado para las transacciones habituales, ni sacar efectivo en cajero, o comprar presencialmente en establecimientos. ¿Tendría por tanto que declararla con el formulario DD1 como si de una cuenta normal se tratase?_

*Respuesta del BdE* Si se trata de una cuenta corriente ligada a la tarjeta visa que le permite realizar de una manera segura compras a través de internet, debe declararla conforme a lo establecido en la Circular 3/2006.


*Mi pregunta a ING Lux:* _Another question is if ING consider that the virtual VISA card is like a normal account, because it has a full account number itself, right? Can VISA Account have a use similar to any other account?_

*Respuesta de ING Lux:* About the visa account, you can use it like a usuel account.


Yo con esta información, creo que voy a declararla al BdE. En el fondo creo que no sería necesario por las características de la cuenta, pero por la ambigüedad que genera, no me voy a pillar los dedos... DD1 al canto.



señor eko dijo:


> Otra cosa, ¿cuál es la dirección oficial de ING Lu?



Sobre esto, por si a alguien le interesa, ING Lux me ha dicho que su dirección oficial es:

BANQUE ING SA
52 Route d'Esch
L-2965 LUXEMBOURG


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Yo con esta información, creo que voy a declararla al BdE. En el fondo creo que no sería necesario por las características de la cuenta, pero por la ambigüedad que genera, no me voy a pillar los dedos... DD1 al canto.



La verdad es que creo que los del BdE no han acabado de entender tu consulta, que no es fácil de plantear porque no sabemos que narices es esa cuenta visa, pero es cierto que en caso de duda lo mejor es declararla y posiblemente también lo haga. Como si acabo declarando la cuenta del videoclub... :o ... si es una parida la ignoraran o me llamaran tonto, pero seguro que no me pueden empapelar por eso.

Pero la marcarás como cuenta corriente o de ahorro? supongo que corriente, no?


----------



## señor eko (18 Oct 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, si no declaramos la de paypal, con esta deberia ser lo mismo. Pero hace mucho tiempo aprendí que no vale la pena discutir con un funcionario, así que si le hace feliz que la declare, pues declarada quedará.

La pondré como cuenta corriente o a la vista.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Oct 2012)

y cual es la diferencia entre una cuenta corriente y una de ahorro? tener libreta?


----------



## micamor (18 Oct 2012)

Estoy siguiendo este hilo, y tras el dilema de que si hay que declarar las cuentas que tienen asociadas las tarjetas, hago la siguiente reflexión:

¿En la cuenta de la tarjeta se puede guardar dinero? Es decir yo puedo hacer una transferencia de la cuenta normal hacia la cuenta de la tarjeta?
El el caso de una tarjeta prepago, entiendo que se puede guardar dinero en ella, por lo tanto habría que declararla, pero en una tarjeta de débito, no entiendo que se tenga que declarar.

Por tanto, el criterio para declararla será si se puede utilizar pagar guardar dinero.ç


----------



## señor eko (18 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> y cual es la diferencia entre una cuenta corriente y una de ahorro? tener libreta?



Supongo que está en la rentabilidad de cada una, es decir, si genera intereses o no.



micamor dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo este hilo, y tras el dilema de que si hay que declarar las cuentas que tienen asociadas las tarjetas, hago la siguiente reflexión:
> 
> ¿En la cuenta de la tarjeta se puede guardar dinero? Es decir yo puedo hacer una transferencia de la cuenta normal hacia la cuenta de la tarjeta?
> El el caso de una tarjeta prepago, entiendo que se puede guardar dinero en ella, por lo tanto habría que declararla, pero en una tarjeta de débito, no entiendo que se tenga que declarar.
> ...



Estas son las condiciones de la VISA Ciber Card, extraidas de la web de ING LU:



> *The Visa Cyber Card*
> 
> With a Visa Cyber Card, you can be sure that the purchases you make over the Internet are completely secure.
> 
> ...




Entiendo que sí se puede meter dinero en ella para efectuar compras, ¿no?


----------



## nominefi (18 Oct 2012)

yo al final mande coger 8 dd1, declaro todo y a tomar por culo. Todavia no vi los documentos, pero tampoco creo que se tarde más de 5 minutos por cuenta.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Oct 2012)

Dear Madam, Dear Sir,

We acknowledge receipt of your application to open an account.

Following a thorough review of your application, *we regret to inform you that we are unable to give you a positive response to your **********

Best regards,

ING Luxembourg S.A. 


Traduciendo: Nos quedamos con tus 10 eurillos, pringao!


----------



## micamor (18 Oct 2012)

Después de leer las condiciones de la cyber car (he buscado el documento en francés, ya que lo entiendo mejor), he llegado a la conclusión que es una cuenta con una tarjeta de débito virtual. Es decir, en la cuenta recarga la tarjeta y con la tarjeta no puedes sacar más dinero del que hay en la cuenta, es decir funciona igual que una tarjeta de débito sobre una cuenta.

Así que opino que la cyber car si hay que declararla.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (18 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> La primera duda es la declaración del número de cuenta de la Visa Ciber Card. En principio y por la descripción que dan en la propia web de ING Lu, parece una cuenta similar a Pay Pal, por lo que entiendo que no sería necesario, pero es que cuando accedes a esta cuenta se ve que tiene un número de cuenta propio. Ellos la llaman Cuenta VISA. No sé... a ver qué pensáis...
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿cuál es la dirección oficial de ING Lu? ¿Y cuál se considera la fecha de apertura de las cuentas? Lo digo para ponerlo en los DD1 que envie al Banco de Esapaña.
> 
> Y por último, ¿dónde se pueden ver los intereses que da ahora mismo la Savings Account? He trasteado por ahí pero no lo he visto...



Yo no he declarado la visa, las otras dos cuentas sí.
Como dirección he puesto la de la gran rue, que es mi sucursal. Fecha de apertura la del día que me llegó la confirmación.

Los intereses los tienes entre la correspondencia, con los mensajes. Te envían mensajes cada tanto... lo último creo que eran 0.70. Cuando lo comparo con los 4,5 que me dan aquí me desmotiva totalmente, pero bueno, poco a poco voy a ir pasando toda la pasta.


----------



## euroburbuja (18 Oct 2012)

Esta aventura a mas de uno le van a poner una pequeña multa en hacienda )

Y todo por jugar a llevarse 200€ a Luxemburgo :XX:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Oct 2012)

Yo que creo que Hacienda no va a hacer nada, porque son miles las cuentas abiertas de Erasmus que no declaran... ni lo han hecho nunca


----------



## euriborfree (19 Oct 2012)

Bueno, pues finalmente ING Luxemburgo me ha* rechazado como cliente* y se niegan a decirme los motivos.

¿Estaran empezando a verse desbordados de peticiones de españoles?

Ya veremos si al menos me devuelven los 10 lerus


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Bueno, pues finalmente ING Luxemburgo me ha* rechazado como cliente* y se niegan a decirme los motivos.
> 
> ¿Estaran empezando a verse desbordados de peticiones de españoles?
> 
> Ya veremos si al menos me devuelven los 10 lerus



Pues lo siento, es probable que tengan overbooking y empiecen a subir el listón según los ingresos y saldos y tal. La semana pasada, finalmente, mi hermana se animó a abrir una cuenta, y dado su perfil y tus antecedentes, no descarto que también la rechacen.


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Bueno, pues finalmente ING Luxemburgo me ha* rechazado como cliente* y se niegan a decirme los motivos.
> 
> ¿Estaran empezando a verse desbordados de peticiones de españoles?
> 
> Ya veremos si al menos me devuelven los 10 lerus



Simplemente están viendo que 4 mataos españoles pretenden abrir cuenta con 2000 euros y ese no es el perfil que buscan en Luxemburgo. :XX:


*A los que tienen cuenta allí que se preparen y espero que lo tengan TODO bien declarado porque en 2013 van a poner multas muy jugosas, aunque tengáis allí solo 100€ no importa, ya sabéis que el estado necesita dinero y con mas de uno se van a forrar.*


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Oct 2012)

Alguno saldrá en TV diciendo que solo abrió una cuenta con 100€ y le han puesto una multa de 10.000€ ::

La multa mínima por no declarar cuentas fuera de España será de 10.000 euros - elConfidencial.com


Ah, no se olviden de hacer bien la declaración de la renta y asegurense que desde su banco se mandan todos los datos a hacienda de España y llegan correctamente que luego vienen los disgustos y las MULTAS y no es excusa el no entender bien la ley o el idioma.

PDT: las multas serán en euros, porque España seguirá en el euro muchos años aunque les pese.


----------



## euriborfree (19 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Alguno saldrá en TV diciendo que solo abrió una cuenta con 100€ y le han puesto una multa de 10.000€ ::
> 
> La multa mínima por no declarar cuentas fuera de España será de 10.000 euros - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



para eso esta el impreso DD1, para que cada uno declare las cuentas

Y si alguna cuenta no es declarada ya me contaras tu como van a encontrarla en 2013 habiendo secreto bancario en LU


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> para eso esta el impreso DD1, para que cada uno declare las cuentas
> 
> Y si alguna cuenta no es declarada ya me contaras tu como van a encontrarla en 2013 habiendo secreto bancario en LU



LU es país europeo y su secreto bancario ya desapareció hace tiempo. 

Por cierto, ha oído usted hablar de la unión bancaria? sabe usted que estos delitos con la última reforma NO PRESCRIBEN.

Lo que me voy a reir en unos meses... Lo dicho, la peña en TV llorando con multas de 10.000€ por ocultar 1000€ en LU en 3...2...1... :XX:


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> LU es país europeo y su secreto bancario ya desapareció hace tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, ha oído usted hablar de la unión bancaria? sabe usted que estos delitos con la última reforma NO PRESCRIBEN.
> 
> Lo que me voy a reir en unos meses... Lo dicho, la peña en TV llorando con multas de 10.000€ por ocultar 1000€ en LU en 3...2...1... :XX:




multas de 10.000 por *no declarar* 1000€, que no ocultar, porque como usted mismo dice el secreto bancario desapareció hace tiempo


multa que nunca verá, por cierto. Conoce los Principios generales del Derecho?

busca LESIVIDAD


----------



## micamor (19 Oct 2012)

Luxemburgo mantiene su secreto bancario todavía.


----------



## señor eko (20 Oct 2012)




----------



## minosabe (20 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> LU es país europeo y su secreto bancario ya desapareció hace tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, ha oído usted hablar de la unión bancaria? sabe usted que estos delitos con la última reforma NO PRESCRIBEN.
> 
> Lo que me voy a reir en unos meses... Lo dicho, la peña en TV llorando con multas de 10.000€ por ocultar 1000€ en LU en 3...2...1... :XX:



Lo que me voy a reir yo cuando tu cuenta corriente con 8000 eurillos quede congelada por Hacienda y yo pueda hacer lo que quiera con las múltiples cuentas abiertas por los cuatro costados de Europa.


----------



## Riemann (20 Oct 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Bueno, pues finalmente ING Luxemburgo me ha* rechazado como cliente* y se niegan a decirme los motivos.
> 
> ¿Estaran empezando a verse desbordados de peticiones de españoles?
> 
> Ya veremos si al menos me devuelven los 10 lerus



Entonces yo no me iría ahí. Si empieza a haber entrada masiva de depósitos, puede provocarse una burbuja y crisis bancaria. ¿Cómo creéis que van a hacer para pagaros los intereses? Pues dando créditos. Así que muchos depósitos obligan a dar muchos créditos, y no todos van a ser buenos.

Diversificad. Abrir cuentas de valores (ahí mismo) y comprad fondos de inversión internacionales, para que vuestra liquidez esté lo más dispersa posible. Ejemplos de fondos aconsejables pueden ser

CARMIGNAC PATRIMOINE 
M&G Optimal Income A-H Grs

Por su puesto, podeís ir a bolsa y comprar acciones o bonos de vuestra elección.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Oct 2012)

Riemann dijo:


> Entonces yo no me iría ahí. Si empieza a haber entrada masiva de depósitos, puede provocarse una burbuja y crisis bancaria. ¿Cómo creéis que van a hacer para *pagaros los intereses*? Pues dando créditos. Así que *muchos depósitos obligan a dar muchos créditos*, y no todos van a ser buenos.



Entonces no hay peligro, porque los intereses que dan son practicamente cero, no tendran necesidad de dar creditos para pagarlos. :rolleye:


----------



## nominefi (21 Oct 2012)

Estoy rellenando los dd1.

Al final voy a mandar 4 dd1, uno por cada cuenta y me surgen un par de dudas:

-Todas las cuentas a la vista menos la saving,no?
-Esto se manda por correo normal o certificado? todos en el mismo sobre o por separado?

Gracias


----------



## señor eko (21 Oct 2012)

¿Cuatro DD1, uno por cada cuenta? ¿Cuántas cuentas has abierto?

Porque lo normal es abrir dos cuentas: la Orange y la Savings, más la tarjeta VISA Vpay y la tarjeta VISA Cyber card. 

Pero la VISA Vpay no es una cuenta ni tiene número de cuenta propio, ya que está directamente asociada a la cuenta Orange. Lo de la VISA Cyber card ya es otra historia, porque sí tiene un número de cuenta propio, y puede que sí haya que declararla (yo en mi caso, voy a declararla).

Yo entiendo que la cuenta Orange y la cuenta de la tarjeta VISA Cybercard serían cuentas corrientes o a la vista, y la Savings, cuenta de ahorro.

Tienes la opción de declararlas a través de la web del BdE con firma digital o con lector de DNI, que es mucho más cómodo. Pero si lo envías por correo, yo lo enviaría todo en un mismo sobre y por correo certificado.


----------



## nominefi (21 Oct 2012)

Al loguearme en ing.lu, me salen 4 cuentas con números diferentes.
Orange,visa,visa y savings, por ese orden, como digo con números de cuenta diferentes.
Haré todas a la vista menos la saving.

Por cierto, si vais a la pestaña "Customer Services" y solicitais un "Bank account ID", solo aparece la orange.

El envio eso haré, en un sobre y certificado.

Muchas gracias


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Lo que me voy a reir yo cuando tu cuenta corriente con 8000 eurillos quede congelada por Hacienda y yo pueda hacer lo que quiera con las múltiples cuentas abiertas por los cuatro costados de Europa.



No se preocupe por mí, *Mis cuentas están legales en españa al 4% de interés* y mi banco informa a hacienda y tributa lo correspondiente de forma automática, pero de su cuenta en LU usted no puede decir lo mismo y referente a la tributación mas le vale que se deje de contestarme idioteces y se preocupe por hacer las cosas bien que luego venimos a llorar a telemadrid.


----------



## micamor (22 Oct 2012)

ACLARACIÓN veo dudas, y desinformaciones en este hilo.

En Luxemburgo igual que en Suiza, existe el secreto Bancario.
Eso no quiere decir que uno esté libre de pagar impuestos, cómo se hace:
a) En banco retiene un 35% de los intereses y paga de forma anónima al fisco español. Es decir, has pagado impuestos.
b) Le dices al banco pagador, que quieres que no te retenga y que tu lo vas a pagar en España.

Qué beneficios tiene NO declarar la cuenta en España: *de momento ninguno*.
Es posible que en un futuro, si aparece el impuesto del patrimonio (para cantidades bajas), entonces nos puede interesar ocultar nuestro dinero.
También si hay corralito y devaluación, nuestro dinero en el extranjero tendrá una plusvalía, que tendremos que pagarla como rendimientos del capital.

Si el banco de España se entera que tienes una cuenta en el extranjero y que has ocultado, te puede poner una multa de 10.000€.
Aunque como dice un forero, todos los Erasmus se abren cuentas en el extranjero, y no digo de Paypal.

Lo mejor es declararla. Por lo tanto todo aquel que declare la cuenta mediante el DD1 *NO TIENE NINGUN PROBLEMA*.

Si queréis más información, en este link (Asociación banqueros de Luxemburgo):
Certificat d'exemption de la retenue à la source européenne | ABBL

(está en francés y la versión inglesa es menos completa), explica las dos opciones, traduzco:

a)Enviar al banco pagador un certificado emitido por la autoridad fiscal del país de residencia, que estás exento de pagar impuestos en origen. (abajo aparece la lista de países, pinchar en España)

b)Dar la orden expresa al banco pagador para que comunique a la autoridad fiscal del país de residencia, los intereses recibidos en su cuenta.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Oct 2012)

Veo muchos hilos sobre "abrir cuenta en el extranjero contra corralito" y creo que os complicáis mucho la vida...

1º ya está mas que claro que España no saldrá del euro.

2º es mas sencillo y beneficioso invertir en un fondo extranjero en lugar de abrir cuentas de este tipo.

Casualmente no se ven hilos sobre fondos extranjeros, solo de abrir cuentas en el extranjero, bancolchón y comprar oro...


----------



## ARCANGELITO (22 Oct 2012)

A los que habéis declarado la cybercard, ¿Cómo la habéis declarado, como cuenta de ahorro o cuenta a la vista? A mí me da la sensación de que no habría que declararla pero para evitar problemas lo voy a hacer. Además, me he dado cuenta de que la "savings" también la puse como si fuera cuenta a la vista, en lugar de ahorro. Supongo que no pasará nada pero os lo pregunto...

Sí, ya conozco la respuesta de nuestro querido "troll": Me van a poner una multa de 10.000 Euros multiplicado por 2.


----------



## nominefi (22 Oct 2012)

otra duda menor,

tengo un familiar que vive al lado del BdE de Oviedo, de hecho, fué el que me cogió los dd1. La pregunta es si en vez de mandarlo por correo lo podría entregar el en mano en el BdE de Oviedo?.

Gracias


----------



## Conentrad (22 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja es el mejor y yo le apoyo y a los demás os digo que "alomojó palmais pasta"


----------



## ARCANGELITO (22 Oct 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> otra duda menor,
> 
> tengo un familiar que vive al lado del BdE de Oviedo, de hecho, fué el que me cogió los dd1. La pregunta es si en vez de mandarlo por correo lo podría entregar el en mano en el BdE de Oviedo?.
> 
> Gracias



Lo puedes entregar en mano.


----------



## señor eko (22 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Bueno, pues me auto-contesto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder. Me ha vuelto a contestar el Banco de España sin haberles enviado ningún mail de nuevo. Supongo que habrá visto el correo otra persona y ha contestado también... Bueno esto es lo que me ha dicho:



> Buenos días,
> 
> La Circular 3/2006, de 28 de Julio, del Banco de España, en su Norma Primera, punto 1, establece la obligación de informar de la “apertura y la cancelación de cuentas a la vista o de ahorro en oficinas operantes en el extranjero…”, así como “Los abonos y adeudos en las cuentas mencionadas (…) originados por cobros, pagos y transferencias exteriores…”
> 
> ...






ARCANGELITO dijo:


> A los que habéis declarado la cybercard, ¿Cómo la habéis declarado, como cuenta de ahorro o cuenta a la vista? A mí me da la sensación de que no habría que declararla pero para evitar problemas lo voy a hacer. Además, me he dado cuenta de que la "savings" también la puse como si fuera cuenta a la vista, en lugar de ahorro. Supongo que no pasará nada pero os lo pregunto...
> 
> Sí, ya conozco la respuesta de nuestro querido "troll": Me van a poner una multa de 10.000 Euros multiplicado por 2.



Yo tampoco creo que haya que declararla, pero parece que los funcionarios del BdE no piensan lo mismo. Yo la declararé como cuenta a la vista.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (22 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Joder. Me ha vuelto a contestar el Banco de España sin haberles enviado ningún mail de nuevo. Supongo que habrá visto el correo otra persona y ha contestado también... Bueno esto es lo que me ha dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta tarde he declarado la cuenta a través de Internet como cuenta a la vista, porque eso de cuenta de ahorro no me convence.


----------



## alvono (22 Oct 2012)

¿Alguien ha podido cambiar el pin de la tarjeta sin tener que viajar a Luxemburgo? ¿Al pagar en comercios se usa el chip o la banda?


----------



## señor eko (22 Oct 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Esta tarde he declarado la cuenta a través de Internet como cuenta a la vista, porque eso de cuenta de ahorro no me convence.



En efecto, quería decir cuenta a la vista en lugar de ahorro. Corregido en mi post.



alvono dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido cambiar el pin de la tarjeta sin tener que viajar a Luxemburgo? ¿Al pagar en comercios se usa el chip o la banda?



ING Lu me confirmó que el PIN solo se puede cambiar en cajeros de Luxemburgo:
_
The only way to change the Pin code is to do it via our ATM ING in Luxembourg, or to ask a new one and you will received it in one week._

Por cierto, ¿cuánto os tardó en llegar la tarjeta después de recibir el Digipass?

También estoy viendo que para ING Lux, solo la cuenta orange es una cuenta corriente, la visa account y la savings las considera de ahorro (lo podéis comprobar en Financial SItuations, dar a Globalization, y ahí elegir Globalization by: Type of holdings). ienso:


----------



## el juli (22 Oct 2012)

Perdonad una pregunta tonta:

¿Se pueden añadir autorizados a las cuentas durante el proceso de solicitud? es decir: 1 titular + 1 autorizado

gracias


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Oct 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> ING Lu me confirmó que el PIN solo se puede cambiar en cajeros de Luxemburgo:
> _
> The only way to change the Pin code is to do it via our ATM ING in Luxembourg, or to ask a new one and you will received it in one week._



Esto es mas serio de lo que la gente se imagina...
*Cambien el pin en cuanto lo reciban o al menos no metan ni un euro hasta que no cambien primero el pin.*

Conozco robos por este asunto y el banco se lava las manos. 

Los problemas les crecen...


----------



## nesio (22 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Esto es mas serio de lo que la gente se imagina...
> *Cambien el pin en cuanto lo reciban o al menos no metan ni un euro hasta que no cambien primero el pin.*
> 
> Conozco robos por este asunto y el banco se lava las manos.


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Oct 2012)

Usted no cambie el pin si no le parece importante..

*Estoy seguro de que al recibir la carta, le acompañará la recomendación del propio banco de cambiar su pin.*

Esta recomendación no es nueva, yo lo primero que hago cuando recibo una cosa de estas es cambiar el pin...


----------



## nesio (23 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que al recibir la carta, le acompañará la recomendación del propio banco de cambiar su pin.



Es que no das ni una compañero, no tienes ni pajolera idea de nada .


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Oct 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Es que no das ni una compañero, no tienes ni pajolera idea de nada .



*Hablamos de esto:*



señor eko dijo:


> ING Lu me confirmó que el PIN solo se puede cambiar en cajeros de Luxemburgo:
> _
> The only way to change the Pin code is to do it via our ATM ING in Luxembourg, or to ask a new one and you will received it in one week._



*Yo no dormiría tranquilo teniendo dinero ahí sin cambiar antes el pin que te viene por defecto.*


----------



## nesio (23 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo no dormiría tranquilo teniendo dinero ahí sin cambiar antes el pin que te viene por defecto.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿para qué vas a cambiar el PIN de una tarjeta de débito que *sólo conoces tú*? ¿Por si la pierdes y la encuentra un trabajador deshonesto de ING LU, supuestamente accede a la BBDD de PINes del banco y la usa? ienso:

*ING LU no recomienda cambiar el PIN porque no es necesario para este tipo de tarjeta*, sólo invita a memorizarlo y destruir la notificación, o a comunicarles si ha habido algún tipo de problema en el envío de la tarjeta. Si de todas maneras se desea cambiar el PIN por otro, hay que hacerlo presencialmente en un cajero de LU o por correo. Y no hay más. 

Y no, no tengo la sensación de perder el tiempo aclarando estas cosas. Es tan fácil contestar con la respuesta correcta que así el hilo parece un FAQ ).


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Oct 2012)

Nesio, tu tienes cuenta bancaria no? y tarjeta no? 

y no cambias tu pin por seguridad?

No me voy a poner a explicarte por qué es inseguro *operar con el pin que por defecto trae tu tarjeta que ha sido enviada desde Luxemburgo*.

*No cambiar el pin me parece irresponsable y peligroso*. Debes ser la única persona que no cambia el pin de su tarjeta.... ::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Oct 2012)

A los que han utilizado la VPay de debito en cajeros:

¿habéis tenido que activar la tarjeta online previamente? he querido probarla en un cajero de LaCaixa y en otro del Santander, y me han dado errores tipo "operacion no valida" al intentar pedir el saldo o movimientos.

(euroburbuja, ahorrate las tonterias que ya se que los de ing.lu me han estafado y tal :bla::bla


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Oct 2012)

estudiantetesorero dijo:


> a los que han utilizado la vpay de debito en cajeros:
> 
> ¿habéis tenido que activar la tarjeta online previamente? *he querido probarla en un cajero de lacaixa y en otro del santander, y me han dado errores tipo "operacion no valida" al intentar pedir el saldo o movimientos.*
> 
> (euroburbuja, ahorrate las tonterias que ya se que los de ing.lu me han estafado y tal :bla::bla



Has probado a cambiar el pin?


----------



## minosabe (25 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No se preocupe por mí, *Mis cuentas están legales en españa al 4% de interés* y mi banco informa a hacienda y tributa lo correspondiente de forma automática, pero de su cuenta en LU usted no puede decir lo mismo y referente a la tributación mas le vale que se deje de contestarme idioteces y se preocupe por hacer las cosas bien que luego venimos a llorar a telemadrid.



¡Ufff! Pues si las tienes al 4% yo estaría muy preocupado porque eso significa que estás en un pufobanco, tipo bkt, popular o similar... Ese banco suelta un 4% porque está a 0 de liquidez y confía en que las letras del tesoro, su única baza, serán pagables en el futuro, cosa que, a todas luces, es impensable. 
Y, respecto de hacienda, está claro que tu banco informa de tus cuentas a hacienda, motivo por el cual podrán ser inmovilizadas o controladas con máxima celeridad. Por supuesto, tu banco informa también al fisco de cuántos meses puede plantearse seguir agonizando sin pedir un nuevo rescate que le confiera liquidez..., liquidez para hoy, hambre para mañana.


----------



## euroburbuja (25 Oct 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> ¡Ufff! Pues si las tienes al 4% yo estaría muy preocupado porque eso significa que estás en un pufobanco, tipo bkt, popular o similar... Ese banco suelta un 4% porque está a 0 de liquidez y confía en que las letras del tesoro, su única baza, serán pagables en el futuro, cosa que, a todas luces, es impensable.
> 
> *Error! si se es buen cliente y se busca a finales de año hay buenas ofertas, por ejemplo está al 3,70% que da el Santander que es el Nº1 de España y está entre los 50 del mundo por mucho que les joda a ustedes:
> 
> ...



Como le gusta contar historias...


----------



## minosabe (26 Oct 2012)

Error! si se es buen cliente y se busca a finales de año hay buenas ofertas, por ejemplo está al 3,70% que da el Santander que es el Nº1 de España y está entre los 50 del mundo por mucho que les joda a ustedes:

https://www.openbank.es/es_ES/otros-...lazos-12-meses

También sacó algún depósito hasta el 4% este mismo año:

Depositos bancarios a plazo fijo de Banco Santander

Actualmente ofrecen un 4% Ibanesto y Bankinter. Ve como habla sin conocimiento...

Evidentemente sé todo eso y más. De hecho tengo un depósito de 10k en Bkt al 4,25 que es lo que daban hasta septiembre. ¿Y qué? Botín se esfuerza en recordar día sí, día también que su negocio está fuera de España y que el Santander es un banco global. Y no sólo porque la marca le perjudica, sino porque hay la voluntad de desentenderse de este cenagal y desligarse de su destino. 


Y, respecto de hacienda, está claro que tu banco informa de tus cuentas a hacienda, motivo por el cual podrán ser inmovilizadas o controladas con máxima celeridad. Por supuesto, tu banco informa también al fisco de cuántos meses puede plantearse seguir agonizando sin pedir un nuevo rescate que le confiera liquidez..., liquidez para hoy, hambre para mañana.

No diga idioteces, eso ni ha pasado en Grecia ni en ningún sitio y no va a pasar ahora con lo avanzado que estamos en la UE. Es que no tiene usted ni idea... Le recuerdo que La matriz de ING tuvo que ser rescatada en 2008 con dinero público, con 10.000 millones de euros, que por cierto está previsto que este año los devuelva...

Por lo menos tienen previsto devolver el dinero. No como otros, que sólo piden y no fijan fecha de retorno.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (28 Oct 2012)

Envié al BdE los formularios juntos en un mismo sobre y me han devuelto sólo uno de ellos sellado. ¿Es normal?


----------



## minosabe (28 Oct 2012)

Yo te aconsejaría ir tú en persona para allá y ver qué ha pasado.


----------



## nominefi (28 Oct 2012)

Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> Envié al BdE los formularios juntos en un mismo sobre y me han devuelto sólo uno de ellos sellado. ¿Es normal?



Coño, yo el rosa me lo quedé, sólo mandé los blancos por correo certificado en un mismo sobre. :S

Los puede entregar en mano alguien que no sea yo?


----------



## Vidar (28 Oct 2012)

Hay que llevar las 2 copias y te devuelven la rosa sellada.

.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (28 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Hay que llevar las 2 copias y te devuelven la rosa sellada.
> 
> .



Me han devuelto la rosa sellada, pero sólo de una de las cuentas... ¿Las devuelven por separado y en días diferentes aunque tú las hayas mandado juntas?


----------



## Vidar (28 Oct 2012)

Carnivorous Cactus dijo:


> Me han devuelto la rosa sellada, pero sólo de una de las cuentas... ¿Las devuelven por separado y en días diferentes aunque tú las hayas mandado juntas?



Yo es que fui en persona y me devolvieron todas las copias rosas selladas. Llama para que te den una copia si se han extraviado.

.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Oct 2012)

micamor dijo:


> ACLARACIÓN veo dudas, y desinformaciones en este hilo.
> 
> En Luxemburgo igual que en Suiza, existe el secreto Bancario.
> Eso no quiere decir que uno esté libre de pagar impuestos, cómo se hace:
> ...



No entiendo muy bien las opciones que dices :: Yo he abierto las cuentas, he notificado la apertura al banco de españa y ya esta. Si no hago nada mas y no digo nada ni a ing luxemburgo ni a la hacienda española, q pasa con las retenciones de los intereses y con la declaracion del año que viene????

Es q no me queda claro si hay informar de algo a Ing sobre los intereses :::


----------



## micamor (28 Oct 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien las opciones que dices :: Yo he abierto las cuentas, he notificado la apertura al banco de españa y ya esta. Si no hago nada mas y no digo nada ni a ing luxemburgo ni a la hacienda española, q pasa con las retenciones de los intereses y con la declaracion del año que viene????
> 
> Es q no me queda claro si hay informar de algo a Ing sobre los intereses :::




Para tener la información correcta lo mejor es preguntarle a ING, pero según lo leído en la legislación: ING te retiene un 35%, y tu no debes hacer nada.

Si embargo, puedes hacer que ING no te retenga nada, y declares los impuestos en España que son normalmente (creo) del 21%. 
Ahora bien, si las ganancias en interés son despreciables, pues mejor no hacer nada.


----------



## mercro (2 Nov 2012)

Para los que hablan de llevarse el dinero fuera de España, por si salimos del euro:
Si empezamos todos pensar asi, da igual donde tengamos el dinero, al final España si que se irá a tomar por saco, será como estar en una economía de postguerra, nos quedaremos todos sin trabajo, el poco dinero que tengas, aunque esté en otro país, se te acabará 2 años, dependiendo de lo que tengas ahorrado. Entonces, por traerte el dinero aqui para poder subsistir(estando ya fuera de europa), te cobrarán comisiones por transferencias internacionales que son muy muy caras. Es una muy mala idea, por no decir, que la única forma de que salgamos adelante es en ser un poco patriotas, comprar productos españoles ahora más que nunca, en no viajar por placer fuera de España, sino dejarse los "cuartos" en realizar nuestras vacaciones dentro de España.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Nov 2012)

mercro dijo:


> Para los que hablan de llevarse el dinero fuera de España, por si salimos del euro:
> Si empezamos todos pensar asi, (todos no)
> 
> da igual donde tengamos el dinero (no)
> ...



Tienes 15 años?... o eres afiliado de Rajoy?


----------



## Vidar (2 Nov 2012)

mercro dijo:


> Para los que hablan de llevarse el dinero fuera de España, por si salimos del euro:
> Si empezamos todos pensar asi, da igual donde tengamos el dinero, al final España si que se irá a tomar por saco, será como estar en una economía de postguerra, nos quedaremos todos sin trabajo, el poco dinero que tengas, aunque esté en otro país, se te acabará 2 años, dependiendo de lo que tengas ahorrado. Entonces, por traerte el dinero aqui para poder subsistir(estando ya fuera de europa), te cobrarán comisiones por transferencias internacionales que son muy muy caras. Es una muy mala idea, por no decir, que la única forma de que salgamos adelante es en ser un poco patriotas, comprar productos españoles ahora más que nunca, en no viajar por placer fuera de España, sino dejarse los "cuartos" en realizar nuestras vacaciones dentro de España.



Yo lo siento, pero mis deberes "patrióticos" para con esta España degenerada ya están cumplidos al haber pagado impuestos, no entra en mis "deberes" dejarme robar el resto por castuzos que utilizarán mi dinero en seguir degenerando España.

Si no tener el dinero a su alcance ayuda a hacer un reset me alegraré.

.


----------



## mercro (2 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Tienes 15 años?... o eres afiliado de Rajoy?




Olvídate de los politicuchos de mierda, ten la mente abierta, y no taches a la gente de ser de un partido político solo por tener una idea diferente, porque yo no he hecho referencia a política alguna, solo pienso en lo que es mejor para todos, para nuestro país. 

Olvidas también que en el caso hipotético de estar fuera de europa, las condiciones cambian, y lo que ahora dices, que no hay comisiones, sería falso, ya que tu te basas en las condiciones de hoy, no en las de mañana, cuando seamos un pais no euro.

Opinando asi, solo hechas basura sobre la gente que no tiene trabajo, porque el dinero que se va fuera de nuestro país, es menos dinero para generar empleos, y por tanto para salir del hoyo.

Por lo tanto, te comento que, ni tengo 15 años ni me guío por partidos políticos, entre otras cosas porque hoy en día es dificil saber si un partido es de derechas o de izquierdas, ya que todos toman medidas económicas y sociales de un lado o del otro.

*Ahora te pregunto yo a ti, sin ánimo de ofender, claro, porque tu tampoco pretendías ofenderme a mi: ¿eres basurero y encima tontaco? porque solo echas basura sobre tu tejado... ¿puede ser?
*


----------



## vidarr (2 Nov 2012)

mercro dijo:


> Opinando asi, solo hechas basura sobre la gente que no tiene trabajo, porque el dinero que se va fuera de nuestro país, es menos dinero para generar empleos, y por tanto para salir del hoyo.



¿Cómo genera empleos un dinerillo que tengas en un depósito de un banco español?

El capital no tiene patria, pero pretende que los demás sí la tengamos.


----------



## mercro (2 Nov 2012)

Muy sencillo, el dinero en un banco es inversión, siempre. Con el dinero que tu tienes en un depósito, los bancos ganan dinero, no solo ganas tu un tipo de interés. Ese dinero se usa para invertir, incluso en otros depósitos interbancarios, de otros bancos, que generan a su vez dinero. El beneficio está en la diferencia del tipo de interés que te pagan a ti y el que cobran ellos. Ese beneficio es a su vez dinero que se usa para a su vez otorgar créditos con el fin de ganar dinero con ello. Esos créditos, pueden ser concedidos por ejemplo a una persona que quiere montar un pequeño negocio (= trabajo).

En definitiva el dinero siempre genera dinero, siempre genera inversión y siempre genera a su vez más dinero. Que con este sistema haya gente que se quede con una buena tajada, ahí no entro, lo que si es seguro es que el dinero genera inversión y por tanto trabajo.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Nov 2012)

Pueden hacer con su pasta lo que quieran que ningún depositante de ningún banco perderá su dinero. Si algún día esta confianza se va a la mierda = 3ª guerra mundial = Nada valdría NADA


----------



## vidarr (2 Nov 2012)

mercro dijo:


> Muy sencillo, el dinero en un banco es inversión, siempre. Con el dinero que tu tienes en un depósito, los bancos ganan dinero, no solo ganas tu un tipo de interés. Ese dinero se usa para invertir, incluso en otros depósitos interbancarios, de otros bancos, que generan a su vez dinero. El beneficio está en la diferencia del tipo de interés que te pagan a ti y el que cobran ellos. Ese beneficio es a su vez dinero que se usa para a su vez otorgar créditos con el fin de ganar dinero con ello. Esos créditos, pueden ser concedidos por ejemplo a una persona que quiere montar un pequeño negocio (= trabajo).
> 
> En definitiva el dinero siempre genera dinero, siempre genera inversión y siempre genera a su vez más dinero. Que con este sistema haya gente que se quede con una buena tajada, ahí no entro, lo que si es seguro es que el dinero genera inversión y por tanto trabajo.



Ah, entiendo. Pero a lo que voy es, ¿esa inversión se genera en España? ¿Seguro? Insisto en que el capital no tiene patria pero pretende que los pringados sí la tengamos. Si la banca está cerrando líneas de crédito a pymes, ¿por qué no iba yo a cerrarle mi línea de crédito a la banca?

Y bueno, tiene narices que con la que está cayendo venga alguien a decirnos que es bueno que la banca gane dinero. Que vendan los pisos a precio de mercado, que tienen un montón. Y si no que quiebren, que ya vendrán otros y peor va a ser difícil que lo hagan.

Hasta los huevos del patriotismo de pandereta. Hay que ser "patriota" y salvar a la banca que ha arruinado el país. Hay que ser "patriota" y comprar a los empresaurios españoles que compran en China por 4 céntimos después de haber cerrado la producción local y pretenden que les compres a ellos "patrióticamente" por 10 euros. Por mí se pueden meter la patria por donde les quepa, aquí o somos todos patriotas o la bandera al puto río.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (2 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Pueden hacer con su pasta lo que quieran que ningún depositante de ningún banco perderá su dinero. Si algún día esta confianza se va a la mierda = 3ª guerra mundial = Nada valdría NADA



Que se lo digan a los Suizos, que se limpiaron el culo con la 2GM sin que les tocarán ni un pelo del bigotes, ni soviéticos ni nazis.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Nov 2012)

mercro dijo:


> Olvídate de los politicuchos de mierda, ten la mente abierta, y no taches a la gente de ser de un partido político solo por tener una idea diferente, porque yo no he hecho referencia a política alguna, solo pienso en lo que es mejor para todos, para nuestro país.
> 
> Olvidas también que en el caso hipotético de estar fuera de europa, las condiciones cambian, y lo que ahora dices, que no hay comisiones, sería falso, ya que tu te basas en las condiciones de hoy, no en las de mañana, cuando seamos un pais no euro.
> 
> ...



en caso hipotetico de estar fuera de europa, barclays uk te cobra lo mismo, 30 sterlings por transferir a cualquier parte del mundo. Como ahora.
Y si hablamos de bancos de Singapur...

Venga! voy a meter mi dinero en los bancos españoles! Asi reactivo la economia, porque seguro que asi lo prestan para actividades económicas y no lo mueven POR EL RESTO DEL MUNDO Y PAGAN LO QUE DEBEN A BANCOS EXTRANJEROS.

AH NO! Espera, que no hacen nada por generar un puto empleo los bancos. Solo se miran ellos el ombligo.

Solo soy basurero, no me considero tontaco.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Nov 2012)

mercro perdona si te he ofendido, pero es que ver a trolles todos los dias con ese mismo mensaje procastuzo...


----------



## picor (2 Nov 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien las opciones que dices :: Yo he abierto las cuentas, he notificado la apertura al banco de españa y ya esta. Si no hago nada mas y no digo nada ni a ing luxemburgo ni a la hacienda española, q pasa con las retenciones de los intereses y con la declaracion del año que viene????
> 
> Es q no me queda claro si hay informar de algo a Ing sobre los intereses :::



No está. Ojo que hay el tema de la nueva ley de hacienda (la de los 2500 euros de limtación de pago en efectivo) que obligará a informar a la agencia tributaria (aparte de lo del DD1) Lo que no me queda claro aún es como. No se si alguien se lo ha mirado


----------



## niño de los tanques (3 Nov 2012)

picor dijo:


> No está. Ojo que hay el tema de la nueva ley de hacienda (la de los 2500 euros de limtación de pago en efectivo) que obligará a informar a la agencia tributaria (aparte de lo del DD1) Lo que no me queda claro aún es como. No se si alguien se lo ha mirado



Disposición adicional 18ª del BOE 261 de 30/10/2012. Obligación de información 
de cuentas en el extranjero.
¿Se sabe el modelo de declaración?
¿Se sabe si hay que declararlo por medios informáticos y telemáticos?
¿Se sabe el plazo para declarar o ya ha empezado desde el 29/10/2012?


----------



## serhost (3 Nov 2012)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Disposición adicional 18ª del BOE 261 de 30/10/2012. Obligación de información
> de cuentas en el extranjero.
> ¿Se sabe el modelo de declaración?
> ¿Se sabe si hay que declararlo por medios informáticos y telemáticos?
> ¿Se sabe el plazo para declarar o ya ha empezado desde el 29/10/2012?



Vaya, si que andan cambiando las leyes, ahora SI me estoy preocupando, cuando complican tanto algo que debería ser muy sencillo es muy mala señal.

¿La nueva ley te obliga a declarar el dinero que envías al extranjero a hacienda? Pensaba que hasta ahora sólo eran cantidades mayores de 600k, con lo que no me afectaría nunca en la vida, pero si afecta también para cantidades mayores de 2500 euros, debo reconocer que me siento rico ¡por fin podría tener alguna cantidad que declarar obligatoriamente! (/ironía)

Hasta ahora, por comodidad y rentabilidad, me había resistido a abrir cuenta fuera, pero cómo la ley haya cambiado hasta este punto, habría que plantearse tener cuenta con dinero negro MUY negro en un país lo más opaco posible.

Que para los dos duros que tengo ahorrados quizás no merezca la pena, pero ya es cuestión de ninguneo, cómo suele decirse: mean por nosotros y todavía tendremos que decir que llueve.


----------



## serhost (3 Nov 2012)

Lo que dice el BOE:

*«Disposición adicional decimoctava. Obligación de información sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero.*

1. Los obligados tributarios deberán suministrar a la Administración tributaria, conforme a lo dispuesto en los artículos 29 y 93 de esta Ley y en los términos que reglamentariamente se establezcan, la siguiente información:
a) Información sobre las cuentas situadas en el extranjero abiertas en entidades que se dediquen al tráfico bancario o crediticio de las que sean titulares o beneficiarios o en las que figuren como autorizados o de alguna otra forma ostenten poder de disposición.
b) Información de cualesquiera títulos, activos, valores o derechos representativos del capital social, fondos propios o patrimonio de todo tipo de entidades, o de la cesión a terceros de capitales propios, de los que sean titulares y que se encuentren depositados o situados en el extranjero, así como de los seguros de vida o invalidez de los que sean tomadores y de las rentas vitalicias o temporales de las que sean beneficiarios como consecuencia de la entrega de un capital en dinero, bienes muebles o inmuebles, contratados con entidades establecidas en el extranjero.
c) Información sobre los bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles de su titularidad situados en el extranjero.​
Las obligaciones previstas en los tres párrafos anteriores se extenderán a quienes tengan la consideración de titulares reales de acuerdo con lo previsto en el apartado 2 del artículo 4 de la Ley 10/2010, de 28 de abril, de prevención del blanqueo de capitales y de la financiación del terrorismo.

2. Régimen de infracciones y sanciones.
Constituyen infracciones tributarias no presentar en plazo y presentar de forma incompleta, inexacta o con datos falsos las declaraciones informativas a que se refiere esta disposición adicional.
También constituirá infracción tributaria la presentación de las mismas por medios distintos a los electrónicos, informáticos y telemáticos en aquellos supuestos en que hubiera obligación de hacerlo por dichos medios.
Las anteriores infracciones serán muy graves y se sancionarán conforme a las siguientes reglas:
a) En el caso de incumplimiento de la obligación de informar sobre cuentas en entidades de crédito situadas en el extranjero, la sanción consistirá en multa pecuniaria fija de 5.000 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a una misma cuenta que hubiera debido incluirse en la declaración o hubieran sido aportados de forma incompleta, inexacta o falsa, con un mínimo de 10.000 euros.
La sanción será de 100 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a una misma cuenta, con un mínimo de 1.500 euros, cuando la declaración haya sido presentada fuera de plazo sin requerimiento previo de la Administración tributaria.
Del mismo modo se sancionará la presentación de la declaración por medios distintos a los electrónicos, informáticos y telemáticos cuando exista obligación de hacerlo por dichos medios.
b) En el caso de incumplimiento de la obligación de informar sobre títulos, activos, valores, derechos, seguros y rentas depositados, gestionados u obtenidas en el extranjero, la sanción consistirá en multa pecuniaria fija de 5.000 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a cada elemento patrimonial individualmente considerado según su clase, que hubiera debido incluirse en la declaración o hubieran sido aportados de forma incompleta, inexacta o falsa, con un mínimo de 10.000 euros.
La sanción será de 100 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a cada elemento patrimonial individualmente considerado según su clase, con un mínimo de 1.500 euros, cuando la declaración haya sido presentada fuera de plazo sin requerimiento previo de la Administración tributaria. Del mismo modo se sancionará la presentación de la declaración por medios distintos a los electrónicos, informáticos y telemáticos cuando exista obligación de hacerlo por dichos medios.
c) En el caso de incumplimiento de la obligación de informar sobre bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles situados en el extranjero, la sanción consistirá en multa pecuniaria fija de 5.000 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a un mismo bien inmueble o a un mismo derecho sobre un bien inmueble que hubiera debido incluirse en la declaración o hubieran sido aportados de forma incompleta, inexacta o falsa, con un mínimo de 10.000 euros.
La sanción será de 100 euros por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a un mismo bien inmueble o a un mismo derecho sobre un bien inmueble, con un mínimo de 1.500 euros, cuando la declaración haya sido presentada fuera de plazo sin requerimiento previo de la Administración tributaria. Del mismo modo se sancionará la presentación de la declaración por medios distintos a los electrónicos, informáticos y telemáticos cuando exista obligación de hacerlo por dichos medios.
Las infracciones y sanciones reguladas en esta disposición adicional serán incompatibles con las establecidas en los artículos 198 y 199 de esta Ley.​3. Las Leyes reguladoras de cada tributo podrán establecer consecuencias específicas para el caso de incumplimiento de la obligación de información establecida en esta disposición adicional.»

Ley 58/2003 (artículos: 35 y 93):

Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria. De: Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria.

Artículo 35. Obligados tributarios.

1. Son obligados tributarios las personas físicas o jurídicas y las entidades a las que la normativa tributaria impone el cumplimiento de obligaciones tributarias.

2. Entre otros, son obligados tributarios:


Los contribuyentes.
Los sustitutos del contribuyente.
Los obligados a realizar pagos fraccionados.
Los retenedores.
Los obligados a practicar ingresos a cuenta.
Los obligados a repercutir.
Los obligados a soportar la repercusión.
Los obligados a soportar la retención.
Los obligados a soportar los ingresos a cuenta.
Los sucesores.
Los beneficiarios de supuestos de exención, devolución o bonificaciones tributarias, cuando no tengan la condición de sujetos pasivos.

3. También tendrán el carácter de obligados tributarios aquellos a quienes la normativa tributaria impone el cumplimiento de obligaciones tributarias formales.

4. Tendrán la consideración de obligados tributarios, en las Leyes en que así se establezca, las herencias yacentes, comunidades de bienes y demás entidades que, carentes de personalidad jurídica, constituyan una unidad económica o un patrimonio separado susceptibles de imposición.

5. Tendrán asimismo el carácter de obligados tributarios los responsables a los que se refiere el artículo 41 de esta Ley.

6. Añadido por Real Decreto-ley 20/2011, de 30 de diciembre. También tendrán la consideración de obligados tributarios aquellos a los que se pueda imponer obligaciones tributarias conforme a la normativa sobre asistencia mutua.

7. Renumerado según Real Decreto-ley 20/2011, de 30 de diciembre. La concurrencia de varios obligados tributarios en un mismo presupuesto de una obligación determinará que queden solidariamente obligados frente a la Administración tributaria al cumplimiento de todas las prestaciones, salvo que por Ley se disponga expresamente otra cosa.

Las Leyes podrán establecer otros supuestos de solidaridad distintos del previsto en el párrafo anterior.

Cuando la Administración sólo conozca la identidad de un titular practicará y notificará las liquidaciones tributarias a nombre del mismo, quien vendrá obligado a satisfacerlas si no solicita su división. A tal efecto, para que proceda la división será indispensable que el solicitante facilite los datos personales y el domicilio de los restantes obligados al pago, así como la proporción en que cada uno de ellos participe en el dominio o derecho trasmitido.


TÍTULO III. LA APLICACIÓN DE LOS TRIBUTOS. CAPÍTULO I. PRINCIPIOS GENERALES. SECCIÓN I. PROCEDIMIENTOS TRIBUTARIOS.

Artículo 93. Obligaciones de información.

1. Las personas físicas o jurídicas, públicas o privadas, así como las entidades mencionadas en el apartado 4 del artículo 35 de esta Ley, estarán obligadas a proporcionar a la Administración tributaria toda clase de datos, informes, antecedentes y justificantes con trascendencia tributaria relacionados con el cumplimiento de sus propias obligaciones tributarias o deducidos de sus relaciones económicas, profesionales o financieras con otras personas.

En particular:

Los retenedores y los obligados a realizar ingresos a cuenta deberán presentar relaciones de los pagos dinerarios o en especie realizados a otras personas o entidades.

Las sociedades, asociaciones, colegios profesionales u otras entidades que, entre sus funciones, realicen la de cobro de honorarios profesionales o de derechos derivados de la propiedad intelectual, industrial, de autor u otros por cuenta de sus socios, asociados o colegiados, deberán comunicar estos datos a la Administración tributaria.

A la misma obligación quedarán sujetas aquellas personas o entidades, incluidas las bancarias, crediticias o de mediación financiera en general que, legal, estatutaria o habitualmente, realicen la gestión o intervención en el cobro de honorarios profesionales o en el de comisiones, por las actividades de captación, colocación, cesión o mediación en el mercado de capitales.

Las personas o entidades depositarias de dinero en efectivo o en cuentas, valores u otros bienes de deudores a la Administración tributaria en período ejecutivo estarán obligadas a informar a los órganos de recaudación y a cumplir los requerimientos efectuados por los mismos en el ejercicio de sus funciones.

2. Las obligaciones a las que se refiere el apartado anterior deberán cumplirse con carácter general en la forma y plazos que reglamentariamente se determinen, o mediante requerimiento individualizado de la Administración tributaria que podrá efectuarse en cualquier momento posterior a la realización de las operaciones relacionadas con los datos o antecedentes requeridos.

3. El incumplimiento de las obligaciones establecidas en este artículo no podrá ampararse en el secreto bancario.

Los requerimientos individualizados relativos a los movimientos de cuentas corrientes, depósitos de ahorro y a plazo, cuentas de préstamos y créditos y demás operaciones activas y pasivas, incluidas las que se reflejen en cuentas transitorias o se materialicen en la emisión de cheques u otras órdenes de pago, de los bancos, cajas de ahorro, cooperativas de crédito y cuantas entidades se dediquen al tráfico bancario o crediticio, podrán efectuarse en el ejercicio de las funciones de inspección o recaudación, previa autorización del órgano de la Administración tributaria que reglamentariamente se determine.

Los requerimientos individualizados deberán precisar los datos identificativos del cheque u orden de pago de que se trate, o bien las operaciones objeto de investigación, los obligados tributarios afectados, titulares o autorizados, y el período de tiempo al que se refieren.

La investigación realizada según lo dispuesto en este apartado podrá afectar al origen y destino de los movimientos o de los cheques u otras órdenes de pago, si bien en estos casos no podrá exceder de la identificación de las personas y de las cuentas en las que se encuentre dicho origen y destino.

4. Los funcionarios públicos, incluidos los profesionales oficiales, estarán obligados a colaborar con la Administración tributaria suministrando toda clase de información con trascendencia tributaria de la que dispongan, salvo que sea aplicable:

El secreto del contenido de la correspondencia.

El secreto de los datos que se hayan suministrado a la Administración para una finalidad exclusivamente estadística.

El secreto del protocolo notarial, que abarcará los instrumentos públicos a los que se refieren los artículos 34 y 35 de la Ley de 28 de mayo de 1862, del Notariado, y los relativos a cuestiones matrimoniales, con excepción de los referentes al régimen económico de la sociedad conyugal.

5. La obligación de los demás profesionales de facilitar información con trascendencia tributaria a la Administración tributaria no alcanzará a los datos privados no patrimoniales que conozcan por razón del ejercicio de su actividad cuya revelación atente contra el honor o la intimidad personal y familiar. Tampoco alcanzará a aquellos datos confidenciales de sus clientes de los que tengan conocimiento como consecuencia de la prestación de servicios profesionales de asesoramiento o defensa.

Los profesionales no podrán invocar el secreto profesional para impedir la comprobación de su propia situación tributaria.

*En cualquier caso según el BOE, debería haber 20 días desde el día siguiente a su publicación (29 de octubre es la fecha de publicación según creo). Otra cosa sería ¿se declaran los bienes en cada declaración cada año? ¿hay que informar con un formulario tipo al del BdE por operación? Estaría bien que alguien que sepa más nos ilumine.*


----------



## picor (3 Nov 2012)

Se introduce una Disposición Adicional 18ª en la LGT, estableciendo las infracciones y sanciones por incumplimientos relacionados con la obligación de presentar declaraciones informativas sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero.
En correlación con esta nueva obligación, _*que requiere desarrollo reglamentario, *_se prevé un régimen sancionador específico tanto para su incumplimiento absoluto como para la presentación extemporánea de la declaración, oscilando las sanciones entre 1.500 € como mínimo en éste último supuesto y 5.000 € por cada dato o conjunto de datos referidos a cada bien o derecho en caso de incumplimiento absoluto de la obligación de información.

Parece entenderse que falta el reglamento


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2012)

> Los obligados tributarios deberán suministrar a la Administración tributaria, conforme a lo dispuesto en los artículos 29 y 93 de esta Ley y en los términos que reglamentariamente se establezcan, la siguiente información:





cual es el 29?


----------



## mercro (4 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mercro perdona si te he ofendido, pero es que ver a trolles todos los dias con ese mismo mensaje procastuzo...



No pasa nada, cada uno tiene sus ideas 
Yo abogo por pensar positivo, por pensar que entre todos podemos tirar para adelante. Y también ando cansado de escuchar a la gente que solo piensa en salvar su propio culo y en su propio beneficio, que en definitiva es lo que nos ha llevado a donde estamos. 
También ando cansado con la gente que critica a los bancos, y dicen, sin apenas conocimiento cosas como "que se hunda el banco¡¡¡", cuando el problema no es el banco en sí, sino la gente que lo dirige, los socios de los bancos que tratan de sacar grandes tajadas. Si se deja que un banco quiebre, quién crees que sale perjudicado? el banco y sus empleados? solamente?, no, salimos perjudicados todos los que tenemos dinero en el banco. O acaso creeis que hay fondo de garantía de depósito para pagar a todos los españoles en caso de que un banco caiga y después, por contagio, el siguiente, y el siguiente.... si no se rescata a los bancos, quienes pagamos seremos los de a pié... y eso la gente no lo entiende, no porque sean tontos, sino porque están tan quemados que ya no se paran a pensar en las consecuencias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Nov 2012)

mercro dijo:


> También ando cansado con la gente que critica a los bancos, y dicen, sin apenas conocimiento cosas como "que se hunda el banco¡¡¡", cuando el problema no es el banco en sí, sino la gente que lo dirige, los socios de los bancos que tratan de sacar grandes tajadas. *Si se deja que un banco quiebre, quién crees que sale perjudicado? el banco y sus empleados? solamente?*, no, salimos perjudicados todos los que tenemos dinero en el banco. O acaso creeis que hay fondo de garantía de depósito para pagar a todos los españoles en caso de que un banco caiga y después, por contagio, el siguiente, y el siguiente.... si no se rescata a los bancos, quienes pagamos seremos los de a pié... y eso la gente no lo entiende, no porque sean tontos, sino porque están tan quemados que ya no se paran a pensar en las consecuencias.



La respuesta a la pregunta en negrita es SI.

Yo hubiera preferido que se hubieran dejado caer los bancos, sin socializar las perdidas igual que no se socializaron los beneficios. Los perjudicados deberían ser: los empleados y gestores, los accionistas y los prestamistas que confiaron en ellos. Si el Fondo de Garantia no hubiera sido suficiente, el estado debería haber garantizado los depósitos, pero en absoluto las deudas a terceros y las "pagas extras" al consejo de administración. Eso hubiera sido libremercado y capitalismo puro, y a diferencia de lo que se dice el problema es que no ha habido suficiente, lo que se ha hecho es combinar lo peor del capitalismo con lo peor del socialismo.


----------



## Betis2 (4 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos:
Hoy he leído todo el foro y no he podido resistirme a darme de alta para tratar con vosotros.
Soy cliente de ING Lux desde finales de julio y para todos os hago un resumen de lo que yo he hecho:
1) Se imprime el pdf que de devuelve la aplicación informática para nuevos clientes. Aquí es dónde se indica si es para 1 ó 2 titulares y si quieres tarjeta de débito, crédito o para compras por internet. Yo sólo pedí la de Débito y elegí al oficina Alfa por cercanía a la estación de tren.
2) Se solicita un Certificado de Residencia a Hacienda. Te sale en el acto con DNI electrónico o Certificado Digital
3) Fotocopia del DNI
4) Mandar transferencia de 10€ (desde una cuenta tuya aquí en España) a una cuenta de un sólo uso de ING Lux.
Cuando pase un tiempo recibes un e-mail y un correo físico con la tarjeta, la digipass, y las claves iniciales para operar via internet.
Después se comunica al Banco de España (modelo DD1) la apertura de dichas cuentas. Esto se hace via internet con DNI electrónico o Certificado Digital. Os aconsejo con certificado digital, pues el DNI electrónico no va bien con ellos. Por cierto, yo indiqué que ambas cuentas, la orange y la savings son cuentas a la vista, pues el dinero está disponible siempre y no tenemos libretas. Eso es al menos mi opinión. De todas formas al Banco de España esto creo que le da igual, sólo quiera saber las aperturas como dato estadístico.
Cuando mandé la documentación a mi oficina para abrir la cuenta, incluí un documento solicitando que no mi hicieran ninguna Retención Fiscal deacuerdo con el art. 13. de la Directiva Europea del Ahorro, autorizándoles además a ellos para que enviaran toda la información fiscal a la Hacienda de mi pais. De esto no se nada. Esta entidad paga los intereses sólo una vez al año (los 31 de diciembre) y cuando he comunicado con ellos por la mensajería interna me mandan al Servicio Técnico donde no puedes mandar ni un archivo y te reducen el número de palabras a utilizar. Me dijeron que me pusiera en contacto con ellos por teléfono, pero mi inglés es horroroso, por lo que he decidido hacerlo por la otra posibilidad que te da dicho art. 13 de la Directiva Europea del Ahorro, qué es pedir un Certificado a Hacienda y enviárselo a ellos por correo. El trámite viene muy bien explicado más atrás, en la pagina 54: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu-54.html
Con respecto a los depósitos me dijeron a igual que a otros, que para 25.000€ me tenía más cuenta tener el dinero en la cuenta de ahorro, y no me dijeeron siquiera tipo de interés que pagaban. Esto es peor con respecto al ING de España, pues allí no puedes contratar nada por internet, todo lo tienes que hacer via mensajería interna y con cierta reticencia, pues no son los datos públicos (me refiero a os tipos de interés).
Hay por hay otro forero, no me acuerdo del nombre, que dice que abrió en la sucursal de grand rue, que hizo una transferencia de 5 cifras (no sabemos cuanto) y le llamaron de Luxemburgo hablándole en español (una tal Maribel creo recordar). No se si a este forero le han ofrecido un tipo de interés atractivo ni cuanto.
En cuanto a lo de Hacienda, los he llamado y me han dicho que todavía no tienen el modelo, pero que ya lo harán para que notifiquemos a Hacienda el número de la cuenta que tenemos en el extranjero. A mi eso me da igual, pues yo no tengo ninguna intención de defraudar, sino de tener seguridad donde pongo mis ahorros.
En fin, ya seguiré comentando.
Buen foro.
Saludos


----------



## ARCANGELITO (4 Nov 2012)

Hola Betis2,

A mí no me pidieron ningún "Se solicita un Certificado de Residencia a Hacienda. Te sale en el acto con DNI electrónico o Certificado Digital". Por otro lado, gracias por la información de Hacienda, tendremos que estar atentos.


----------



## 4gatos (4 Nov 2012)

Echadle un vistazo al proyecto de Decreto. Desarrolla la disposición 18ª de lLey General Tributaria. Echadle un vistazo en particular , al articulo segundo, apartados uno, dos, tres y cuatro del proyecto de Decreto.

Cuatro notas a vuelapluma:
La declaración se presentaría entre el 1 de enero y el 31 de marzo de cada año. La primera con todo lo declarable y las sucesivas con las modificaciones. 
No hay obligación de declarar para cuentas o valores que no superen los 20.000€.
El modelo de declaración está por aprobar. Primero tendría que aprobarse este Decreto, después la Orden ministerial aprobando el formulario de declaración.
Este decreto entraría en vigor el 1 enero 2013; primeros datos a declarar los del año 2012.


----------



## taipan (4 Nov 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> *No hay obligación de declarar para cuentas o valores que no superen los 20.000€.*




Eso facilita mucho las cosas para los que tenemos las cuentas para si hay que activar el boton de pánico... 

Muchas gracias por el enlace compañero; muy a tener en cuenta. Ahora a estudiarlo en detalle.


----------



## micamor (5 Nov 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> *No hay obligación de declarar para cuentas o valores que no superen los 20.000€.*
> 2.



En mi opinión esto soluciona el tema de paypal, normalmente ninguno tiene más de 20.000€.

También soluciona la cantidad de cuentas que tienen los erasmus (como ya se ha comentado en este foro).


----------



## 0absoluto (5 Nov 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo al proyecto de Decreto. Desarrolla la disposición 18ª de lLey General Tributaria. Echadle un vistazo en particular , al articulo segundo, apartados uno, dos, tres y cuatro del proyecto de Decreto.



El párrafo 2 del punto 5 del artículo 42bis (página 8), dice:
"_La presentación de la declaración en los años sucesivos sólo será obligatoria cuando la 
información a suministrar hubiese experimentado modificación respecto de la última declaración 
presentada bien porque existiesen nuevas cuentas sobre las que hubiese de facilitarse 
información o bien porque los saldos sobre los que se debe suministrar información se hubiesen 
incrementado respecto de los últimos comunicados, salvo que, en éste último caso, el incremento 
no supere los 20.000 euros en cada cuenta afectada. _"

Por lo tanto yo entiendo que *los incrementos ANUALES menores a 20.000 euros POR CUENTA no habria que declararlos*.

Entendiendo por tales tanto los saldos a 31 de diciembre como los saldos medios del último trimestre de cada año.


----------



## Betis2 (6 Nov 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Hola Betis2,
> 
> A mí no me pidieron ningún "Se solicita un Certificado de Residencia a Hacienda. Te sale en el acto con DNI electrónico o Certificado Digital". Por otro lado, gracias por la información de Hacienda, tendremos que estar atentos.



A mi tampoco me lo pidieron, pero como pedían un comprobante de la residencia, y por no adjuntar un fotocopia de la factura de la luz o agua, preferí adjuntar un certificado de residencia que lo obtuve sobre la marcha con el DNI electrónico.

Con respecto a lo de informar a Hacienda, cuando se apruebe el reglamento o modelo ya veremos, pero creo que esto no es ninguna intimidación para los que no queremos defraudar, sino sólo tener nuestro dinero seguro (fuera del alcance de ellos en caso de corralito).

Saludos


----------



## el juli (6 Nov 2012)

Una información estupenda, muchas gracias.

Me queda una duda, si mi mujer tiene una cuenta en el extranjero y yo estoy autorizado... ¿también tengo que hacer la declaración? entonces van a existir varias declaraciones relativas a una misma cuenta ¿no?






4gatos dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo al proyecto de Decreto. Desarrolla la disposición 18ª de lLey General Tributaria. Echadle un vistazo en particular , al articulo segundo, apartados uno, dos, tres y cuatro del proyecto de Decreto.
> 
> Cuatro notas a vuelapluma:
> La declaración se presentaría entre el 1 de enero y el 31 de marzo de cada año. La primera con todo lo declarable y las sucesivas con las modificaciones.
> ...


----------



## Alami (6 Nov 2012)

el juli dijo:


> Una información estupenda, muchas gracias.
> 
> Me queda una duda, si mi mujer tiene una cuenta en el extranjero y yo estoy autorizado... ¿también tengo que hacer la declaración? entonces van a existir varias declaraciones relativas a una misma cuenta ¿no?



Me temo que son cuentas indistintas como en España.
50% de los rendimientos para cada uno.


----------



## Vidar (6 Nov 2012)

Alami dijo:


> Me temo que son cuentas indistintas como en España.
> 50% de los rendimientos para cada uno.



Dice autorizado, no cotitular. Los autorizados no reciben intereses a su nombre.

La declaración de autorizados sólo va a servir para satisfacer la curiosidad de los hacendados.

.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (6 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, ING lu abre dos cuentas. Imaginemos que alguien quiere sacar algo de dinerillo fuera pero sin tener que hacer tantos papeleos. Sencillamente al B.E. y listos. Pues...

1) 19.999 Euros a ING Lu Cuenta naranja
2) 19.999 Euros a ING Lu Cuenta savings

¿No?


----------



## 0absoluto (6 Nov 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Por cierto, ING lu abre dos cuentas. Imaginemos que alguien quiere sacar algo de dinerillo fuera pero sin tener que hacer tantos papeleos. Sencillamente al B.E. y listos. Pues...
> 
> 1) 19.999 Euros a ING Lu Cuenta naranja
> 2) 19.999 Euros a ING Lu Cuenta savings
> ...



No apures tanto, que en cuanto te den 1 euro de intereses, ya alcanzas el mínimo que requiere declaración.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Nov 2012)

No tengo tan claro todo esto eh


----------



## ARCANGELITO (6 Nov 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> No apures tanto, que en cuanto te den 1 euro de intereses, ya alcanzas el mínimo que requiere declaración.



No te preocupes, jeje, lo decía en plan guasa. Por mí, que hagan lo que quieran. Mi dinero es legal y no tengo ningún problema en informarles de todo.


----------



## Chuzo02 (7 Nov 2012)

Subido con polea desde mi movil a manivela.


----------



## michinato (7 Nov 2012)

Ojo, otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que los que hayan solicitado la visa cybercard tienen asociado a ella un seguro. 

Segun la normativa, tambien se esta obligado a informar de los seguros realizados con entidades del extranjero.


----------



## hmillan (7 Nov 2012)

Llevé la documentacion este lunes a correos y ya me ha llegado un mail con las claves. ¿es normal tanta rapidez?


----------



## alcachi (7 Nov 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Llevé la documentacion este lunes a correos y ya me ha llegado un mail con las claves. ¿es normal tanta rapidez?



Sí, pero hasta que no te llegue por correo ordinario el digipass no vas a poder entrar.


----------



## alcachi (7 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos,

He estado probando la pagina web y me parece que es un poco limitada comparada con la de ING España. Ademas el servicio de atencion telefónica es bastante malo y te acaban redirigiendo a tu agente personal que puedes contactar a traves del helpdesk dentro de tu pagina de "my ing".

Una duda que tengo y que no sé si alguno ha sido capaz de resolver es de las cuentas que asocian a las tarjetas visa como saber los titulares. En mi caso somos dos titulares y tenemos dos visas (que aun no nos han llegado) y tenemos por tanto dos cuentas visa asociadas, pero no soy capaz de ver los titulares por ningun lado (sospecho que cada una esta a nombre de un solo titular).

Esta informacion hace falta para cubrir el DD1 por lo que los que ya lo habeis hecho, ¿como lo habeis cubierto? ¿cuanto os han tardado en enviar las tarjetas físicas y la info de las vpay?

Gracias


----------



## Betis2 (7 Nov 2012)

Es cierto, la web de ING Luxemburgo es muy limitada en comparación con la de ING Direct España, donde se puede contratar lo quieras en cualquier momento y sabiendo de antemano qué haces, a qué precios, tipos de interés, plazos, etc.
Con la de ING Lux no puedes operar (contratar) on-line nada, excepto las transferencias.


----------



## alcachi (7 Nov 2012)

¿Cuanto os tardaron las tarjetas v-pay desde que os llegó el digipass? A mi el digipass ya me llegó hace una semana pero de momento de las tarjetas nada de nada.


----------



## alcachi (7 Nov 2012)

Un detalle por si a alguien mas le pasa, si os da este fallo "ssl_error_renegotiation_not_allowed" con el Firefox en la pagina del BDE, entonces teneis que ir a about:config y cambiar la opcion security.ssl.allow_unrestricted_renego_everywhere__temporarily_available_pref a true.

Aun asi si usais el DNIe lo mas recomendable creo que es instalar el software del lector que tienen en la pagina del DNIe y usar el IE. Pide instalar un control ActiveX y despues ya deberia funcionar el DNIe. Si todo esta bien una vez pongais el numero del DNI os incorporara vuestros datos personales al formulario DD1. Despues a la hora de firmar os sale un desplegable en el que veis vuestro nombre.


----------



## picor (7 Nov 2012)

alcachi dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He estado probando la pagina web y me parece que es un poco limitada comparada con la de ING España. Ademas el servicio de atencion telefónica es bastante malo y te acaban redirigiendo a tu agente personal que puedes contactar a traves del helpdesk dentro de tu pagina de "my ing".
> 
> ...



Probablemente lo ponga en la carta que venga con cada tarjeta?


----------



## alcachi (7 Nov 2012)

Lo malo es que aun no me llegaron las cartas con la tarjetas y queria cubrir el DD1, pero claro no puedo rellenarlo sin saber si en esas cuentas ponen 2 titulares o 1.


----------



## Betis2 (7 Nov 2012)

Sinceramente, aunque yo no pedí la tarjeta de crédito, pues solo pedí la V pay, entiendo que hay que informar al BdE de las cuentas abiertas en el extranjero, no de las tarjetas de crédito.
Yo entiendo que cada tarjeta tendrá una numeración para hacer los cargos, pero a final de mes se cargan en la cuenta corriente, que es la que hay que notificar. Digamos que la tarjeta es sólo un medio para disponer del saldo de tus cuentas. 
En fin, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.
Saludos


----------



## Stolichnayo (8 Nov 2012)

hmillan dijo:


> Llevé la documentacion este lunes a correos y ya me ha llegado un mail con las claves. ¿es normal tanta rapidez?



A Luxemburgo llega muy rápido el correo, a mí me tardó una semana justo.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Nov 2012)

Creo recordar que alguien, en este hilo, comentó que le había aparecido una opción para contactar con ING Lu, aparte del "help desk". En concreto, hablaba de una opción en la que aparecía una forma para contactar con una persona en Español. Pues bien, hoy he visto que a mí también me aparece esa opción.

¿A alguien más le aparece?


----------



## Betis2 (8 Nov 2012)

Hola Arc
Mi sucursal es la Alfa (estación de tren) y a mi no me sale nada de poder contactar con alguien en español. A mi me sale en Mailbox 4 opciones: Inbox, Outbox, Helpdesk y Contact Vicent Gilson. ¿Donde te sale a ti?, ¿En que apartado u opción?
Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Nov 2012)

Hola Betis2,
Pues me sale en lugar de ese "Contact Vicent Gilson". En lugar de ese nombre, me sale nombre y apellidos españoles de una mujer.


----------



## señor eko (8 Nov 2012)

A mi me sale una luxemburguesa. Qué lástima.

En cuanto a la tarjeta V Pay, no acaba de llegarme, tengo las claves, pero la tarjeta nada... Ya van dos semanas. ¿Cuánto os tardó a vosotros?


----------



## Betis2 (8 Nov 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Hola Betis2,
> Pues me sale en lugar de ese "Contact Vicent Gilson". En lugar de ese nombre, me sale nombre y apellidos españoles de una mujer.



Pues si te digo la verdad, tuve una conversación por escrito de intercambiarnos varios mail internos y nunca contestó este tal Vicent Gilson, siempre era uno distinto. Deberíamos pedir que nos atendiera un (o una) español (a). ¿Tu también tienes la agencia Alfa? ¿Y antes tenías a otro distinto de a esta mujer de apellidos y nombre hispanos?


----------



## ARCANGELITO (8 Nov 2012)

No, elegí la de la Grand Rue porque ví que era una de las que indicaba que era para clientes locales y/o internacionales.


----------



## alcachi (9 Nov 2012)

Yo tambien tengo asociado a Vincent.

Como no me contestaba por el helpdesk hoy he llamado por telefono y resulta que para resolver las dudas necesitas hablar con el agente que tienes asociado (una cosa de lo mas raro). La cosa es que al final me han puesto al tal Vincent y por fin me ha aclarado que las cuentas visa tienen solo un titular y es el mismo que el titular de la tarjeta asociada (me mosquea un poco no poder ver eso directamente en la web porque asi se evitarian problemas en caso de que te informen mal).

Tambien le he preguntado por lo del secreto bancario y si habia algun formulario para renunciar a el y solicitar que envien los datos al fisco español. Me dijo que sí que habia un formulario y que me lo enviaría.

Ya os contare.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (9 Nov 2012)

A mí me ha llamado Isabel, mi agente asociada. Muy agradable, me ha dado respuesta a una duda que tenía. Por cierto, alcachi, es bueno saber la existencia de ese formulario. Tendré que pedirlo.


----------



## Betis2 (11 Nov 2012)

Pues siendo así preguntaré si me pueden cambiar de sucursal.


----------



## eufcb5 (12 Nov 2012)

A los que ya teneis cuenta cuanto cobran por transferir efectivo desde luxemburgo a spain?? Diferencias con swissquote??


----------



## Betis2 (12 Nov 2012)

No hay gastos por transferencia a España. Por cierto, tarda sólo un día en llegar el dinero, como si fuera una transferencia dentro de España.


----------



## forondito (12 Nov 2012)

Estimados compañeros,

Llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro y me he decidido a darme de alta y aportar un poco a este tema de abrir una cuenta en el extranjero, especialmente por la vía del "todo legal" por lo que aparte indicar al Banco de España la existencia de la cuenta con el formulario DD1, voy a indicar a ING Luxemburgo que soy ciudadano con residencia fiscal en España y que quiero que me exoneren de la retención de impuestos en Luxemburgo y que los pagaré en España.

Ante todo agradecer al usuario Betis2 que nos puso sobre la pista de como hacerlo, lo que yo he conseguido averiguar es que se puede solicitar el certificado de residencia en España con este formulario aquí:

https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.es/AEAT.sede/tramitacion/G305.shtml

Hay dos opciones:

Con certificado electrónico, pulsando en "Trámites" y después en "Solicitud", rellenamos la petición, indicamos como país Luxemburgo y luego nos permite descargar el certificado en .pdf, (en castellano e inglés)

Sin certificado electrónico, descargamos el Modelo 01 y lo entregamos en la agencia tributaria, lo rellenamos como indican en:

http://www.abbl.lu//sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/exemption_certif_ sample_ES.pdf

poniendo que:

[X] Otros Certificado residencia fiscal en España Directiva 2003/48/CE del Consejo, Fiscalidad rendimientos del ahorro.

Para ser presentada ante: ING Luxembourg Société Anonyme a los efectos de, la aplicación de la exoneración de la retención prevista en el art.13.1b) de la Directiva 2003/48/CE

Ahora tengo la duda de donde enviar esta documentación, supongo que a mi oficina de contacto, en mi caso:

Agence Grand Rue
42, Grand-Rue
L-1660 Luxembourg

Una duda para los que habéis llamado antes, yo leo el inglés pero estoy bastante mas torpe hablándolo,
¿hablais en inglés con las oficinas o se consigue "facilmente" que os atienda alguien en castellano?


----------



## forondito (12 Nov 2012)

Perdonar la solicitud del certificado se rellena como pone este enlace, no como el que he puesto antes.

http://www.abbl.lu//sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/Spain_modelo_1_*********pdf

El enlace anterior es la forma que tiene el certificado que os descargueis de internet u os envie la Agencia Tributaria.


----------



## Galvani (12 Nov 2012)

*Re*

Hola,

Yo también me daré de alta, aún no he mandado el documento que te envían al correo para que lo firmes junto con la copia del DNI. Ahora leo esto que pones Forondito. ¿Entonces eso lo llevas relleno a hacienda y después de que te lo sellen lo envías junto con lo que pide ING?. ¿Qué pasa si no envías eso?. Supongo que entonces hacienda no sabe que tienes cuenta allí y estás defraudando, aunque sí que tributarías allí. Por otra parte el BDE sí sabría de la existencia de esa cuenta y te podrían multar supongo. Lo de si atienden en español también me interesa saberlo; supuestamente alguien sí que tiene un agente asignado que lo habla, pero no sé si es dependiendo de la oficina donde hayas abierto la cuenta. Yo les he mandado un correo al email general que viene en la pag para preguntarles si cobraban comisión por la retirada de dinero y si hablaban español; sólo me han respondido a lo de la comisión, (no hay para enviarlo dentro de Europa). En el enlace último que pones al darle aparece page not found, ¿qué apartado es exactamente?. En el enlace de la solicitud de certificado también da error...


----------



## forondito (12 Nov 2012)

Me he lucido poniendo los enlaces!! Espero que os pueda ayudar indicando como llegar de forma indirecta

Para solicitar el certificado de residencia en España, si no funciona bien el enlace se puede navegar 
de la forma:

Entrando en la página de la agencia tributaria, www.agenciatributaria.gob.es

Pinchando en:

Sede Electrónica
después Inicio,
despues Procedimientos, Servicios y Trámites (Información y Registro)
después Certificados tributarios
despues Censales
despues Certificados tributarios. Expedición de certificados tributarios. Residencia fiscal
despues Trámites

Para ver un ejemplo de como son los documentos,

En la página web:

Certificat d'exemption de la retenue à la source européenne | ABBL

en la parte de abajo desplegais "Espagne" y hay varios documentos para descargar,

Ejemplo de Modelo 01 ya relleno (Solicitud de certificado), "Request form "Modelo 1"
Ejemplo de certificado de residencia fiscal en España, "Sample certificate by the administration"

En lo que llevo leido en el foro, se comenta que se puede enviar la solicitud de informar a la Hacienda Española directamente con la documentación de dar de alta la cuenta, (yo no lo hice porque los desconocía), supongo que será la mejor forma para quien haga el alta.

Otra forma que es la que voy a hacer yo, es enviar por correo certificado el certificado y una nota en ingles explicando lo que quiero.

Otra forma mas, es que ING tiene un formulario para rellenar y hacer la solicitud, si algún forero consigue el formulario que lo haga saber.


Para quien le pueda interesar mis tiempos en estos procesos son:

El 23 de octubre solicito el alta por Internet.
El 30 de octubre me confirman con un correo electronico.
El 6 de octubre recibo el welcome pack en casa.
Todavía no he recibido las tarjetas, ¿cuánto mas puede tardar?


Cómo curiosidad aparte, el "Branch Manager" de la oficina Grand-Rue es "Uilson Castro", (parece un nombre latino, espero tener suerte y que hable español y no me lo haga pasar mal con mi nivel de inglés "medio").


----------



## Galvani (12 Nov 2012)

*Re*

Vale, ya tengo el modelo de solicitar el certificado. Supongo que eso lo llevas relleno y después te envían a casa tras 10 días (pone eso en tiempo de resolución) el propio certificado, que es el que mandas. La verdad es que esto alarga bastante el proceso de apertura, pero si lo mandas después además de pagar dos envíos certificados puede que se pierda por ahí en vez de anexarlo a tu documentación.


----------



## minosabe (12 Nov 2012)

Para los intereses que va a generar la cuenta en ING, pongamos que ni que tengas 100K, los rendimientos son pírricos, no veo la diferencia entre la opción A y la B.


----------



## picor (12 Nov 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Para los intereses que va a generar la cuenta en ING, pongamos que ni que tengas 100K, los rendimientos son pírricos, no veo la diferencia entre la opción A y la B.



De todas maneras todo esto luego no se puede corregir en la declaración de hacienda del año siguiente por ser doble imposición habiendo convenio con Luxemburgo?

A ver, igual me confundo. Si alguien quiere mandar los certificados me parece muy respetable pero igual se puede arreglara así tb



> Otra forma mas, es que ING tiene un formulario para rellenar y hacer la solicitud, si algún forero consigue el formulario que lo haga saber.



No entiendo muy bien como has conseguido averiguar que hay un formulario y no sabes como obtenerlo


----------



## eufcb5 (13 Nov 2012)

Hoy he rellenado la solicitud de apertura de cuenta con un apartado que pregunta donde es el pais en el que pagas impuestos con lo cual esta claro que ellos informaran a la agencia tributaria sobre los intereses o acaso me equivoco??? Los que teneis la cuenta ya operativa sabeis si es asi o hay que descargar algun tipo de declaracion para decir a ING que queremos que informe a la agencia tributaria??


----------



## eufcb5 (13 Nov 2012)

Ah otra cosa que queria comentar aqui se produce el mismo caso que swissquote? Me explico en el precontrato este de internet que descargas despues de la solicitud de apertura aparece un apartado dentro del contract branch en el que dice "and including an Ing Orange Account and an Ing Orange savings in euro"es decir una cuenta savings orange asociada a la principal en su web tambien lo pone con lo cual alguien que tenga ya la cuenta operativa me puede decir si sucede lo mismo que en swissquote?es decir un iban para la orange y otro iban para la orange savings??con lo cual hay que hacer 2 DD1 uno para cada cuenta?gracias


----------



## forondito (13 Nov 2012)

Para el usuario "picor", que pregunta:

"No entiendo muy bien como has conseguido averiguar que hay un formulario y no sabes como obtenerlo".

El usuario "alcachi" indica en el comentario 621, que su contacto en ING, Vincent Gilson o algún asistente le indican que ING tiene un formulario solicitar la exoneración de la retención de intereses e informar a la Hacienda del país de residencia, no sé mas.

"alcachi" si sabes algo mas sobre ese formulario, te agradeceríamos que nos comentes.

---

Cómo curiosidad, os comento que el sábado envié un correo interno a "Uilson Castro" y hoy martes, todavía no me han respondido.

Curiosidad 2, el viernes por la tarde envié una transferencia desde Bankialink y se refleja hoy martes en ING, otros usuarios reportan que las transferencias son de un dia para otro, (en mi caso hay que tener en cuenta que han pasado dos días hábiles y un fin de semana por en medio).


----------



## Betis2 (13 Nov 2012)

forondito dijo:


> Curiosidad 2, el viernes por la tarde envié una transferencia desde Bankialink y se refleja hoy martes en ING, otros usuarios reportan que las transferencias son de un dia para otro, (en mi caso hay que tener en cuenta que han pasado dos días hábiles y un fin de semana por en medio).



Habría que ver cuando hiciste la transferencia el viernes. Si la hiciste después de las 3 de la tarde, aunque te la carguen en cuenta el viernes, no tiene valor salida hasta el lunes, es decir, como si la hicieras el lunes por la mañana, y de lunes a martes hay un solo día.


----------



## forondito (13 Nov 2012)

Tengo una duda sobre el funcionamiento de la Visa cybercard, 

Según la descripción de la tarjeta virtual Visa Cyber Card de la página web:

VISA Cybercard - ING - Credit Cards

Por si no funciona el enlace os indico como llegar: 

(Con la página en inglés)

Personal -> Pay -> Credit cards -> VISA Cybercard

El párrafo:

How does the Cyber Card work?
This card is purely virtual and is not on a plastic medium. You receive a letter giving you:

the number of the virtual card;
the expiry date;
the security code (CVV2), which is mandatory for certain websites.

You can use this data to make online purchases. If you will be making a purchase that exceeds your Cyber Card credit facility, you just need to credit the amount to your Visa account before you buy.

Concrete example:

You have a credit facility of EUR 125 on your Cyber Card. You want to buy plane tickets costing EUR 200 with your Cyber Card. By crediting EUR 75 to your Visa account, you will have the sum you need on your Cyber Card (credit facility of EUR 125 + EUR 75 credit balance = EUR 200).

Provided you have not made any other purchases, your next Visa statement will show that you have EUR 125 to repay.

---

No olvidemos que la tarjeta Cybercard está ligada a la cuenta "Visa Account", según el FAQ de la web de ING el uso es de la forma siguiente, para utilizar la tarjeta de débito primero debes hacer una transferencia a la cuenta "Visa Account" para tener fondos suficientes para la compra que vayas a hacer y después ya puedes utilizar la tarjeta Visa Cybercard para pagar en sitios web y similares dónde no hace falta una tarje de débito de plástico real, (teniendo en cuenta que podrás disponer como máximo del dinero que tengas en la "Visa Account").

OJO! duda 1, entiendo que es una medida de seguridad, en caso de "desastre" sólo te podrán robar el dinero que tengas en la "Visa Account", ¿se supone que no permite descubiertos? ¿Esto es así?

DUDA 2, ATENCIÓN QUE ESTA ES MAS GORDA TODAVÍA, si tengo X dinero en la "Visa Account" que no voy a utilizar para comprar como puedo transferirlo de vuelta a la cuenta corriente principal, osea la "Orange Account".

En la página después de abrir sesión si vamos a "Transfers" -> "Between my accounts"

En el desplegable "Principal account", (cuenta origen de la transferencia)

SI se puede transferir de la "Orange Account" a la "Visa Account", pero NO PERMITE transferir de la "Visa Account" a las otras. ¿Cómo se saca el dinero de la "Visa Account" aparte de gastándolo via tarjeta virtual? ¿Por qué la cuenta "Visa Account" no puede ser origen de una transferencia? ¿Me estoy dejando algo?

Os agradecería que me indiqueis los que ya teneis soltura con ING Lux. Muchas gracias.


----------



## euroburbuja (13 Nov 2012)

Yo la única diferencia que veo entre tener el dinero en ING.lux y INGDIRECT.es
Es que en España te ofrecen un 4% en la cuenta naranja. Garantía, las mismas:
Fondo de garantía holandés. Ah, idioma español, sucursales cerquita de casa...


----------



## ARCANGELITO (13 Nov 2012)

forondito dijo:


> OJO! duda 1, entiendo que es una medida de seguridad, en caso de "desastre" sólo te podrán robar el dinero que tengas en la "Visa Account", ¿se supone que no permite descubiertos? ¿Esto es así?



La tarjeta cybercard no permite descubiertos ya que su límite está en la cantidad que le hayas cargado. Si le cargas 100 euros, ese será el límite del "posible robo". 



forondito dijo:


> DUDA 2, ATENCIÓN QUE ESTA ES MAS GORDA TODAVÍA, (...)
> SI se puede transferir de la "Orange Account" a la "Visa Account", pero NO PERMITE transferir de la "Visa Account" a las otras. ¿Cómo se saca el dinero de la "Visa Account" aparte de gastándolo via tarjeta virtual? ¿Por qué la cuenta "Visa Account" no puede ser origen de una transferencia? ¿Me estoy dejando algo?



No puedes transferir el saldo de la virtual a la cuenta de origen. ¿Motivos? Pues porque no quieren, pero vamos, que lo lógico en este tipo de tarjetas es que transfieras solamente el saldo que vayas a gastar en esa operación. Antes de pagar la operación, te conectas a ING Lu, transfieres el saldo justo y voilá.


----------



## Conentrad (14 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo la única diferencia que veo entre tener el dinero en ING.lux y INGDIRECT.es
> Es que en España te ofrecen un 4% en la cuenta naranja. Garantía, las mismas:
> Fondo de garantía holandés. Ah, idioma español, sucursales cerquita de casa...



YO TE APOYO euroburbuja YO TE APOYO


----------



## euroburbuja (14 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> YO TE APOYO euroburbuja YO TE APOYO



En serio amigo, es que no entiendo la fiebre loca de algunos por abrir cuentas en el extranjero, porque hay que ver como se están complicando la vida para abrir una cuenta que no les va a dar intereses y solo les va a aportar dolores de cabeza y espera en la declaración del año que viene y ya verás...

Hay mucho forero con sangre argentina


----------



## eufcb5 (15 Nov 2012)

A ver alguien podria aportar mas datos sobre ese formulario al que se referia alcachi con respecto a informar a hacienda como tiene swissquote
@betis2 creo recordar que comentastes que hacienda esta a punto de sacar formulaios sobre este tema alguna novedad??


----------



## marklin (15 Nov 2012)

Hola buenas,

Estoy trasteando con el proceso alta y me vienen dos dudadillas sobre el formularió... Agradecería muy mucho cualquiera ayudilla...

1. ¿Qué oficina de Luxemburgo es la más aconsejable coger de las que se listan?

2. No me queda muy claro como rellenar lo de los movimientos mensuales (medios) de ida y vuelta. ¿Hay algún valor estándar que uséis para minimizar problemas si el patrón termina siendo distinto?. Estoy pensado en si al final se realizase movimientos puntuales pero no mensuales, muy distanciados en el tiempo, pero de bastante mayor cuantía que la indicada. En cual caso qué datos a rellenar a priori serían los más aconsejable para dichos campos¿?. 
Supongo que son valores orientativos para ellos. Pero me hace dudar por si fuere algún límite que después pudiere llevar algún que otro problemilla administrativo o tope.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## forondito (15 Nov 2012)

Estimado marklin,

1. ¿Que oficina es la mas aconsejable...

Se ha comentado ya en páginas anteriores que las que tengan atención a clientes nacionales e internacionales.

Por ejemplo, la oficina de Grand-Rue.

2. Rellenar movimientos mensuales estimados...

Yo en mi caso puse 300 euros estimados de ida y vuelta mensuales, la puse a voleo ya veré yo si es mucho mas o mucho menos con el tiempo, me dieron la cifra como buena.

---

Un nota de la web de El Mundo, las cuentas con menos de 50.000 euros no deberán declararse:

Las cuentas con menos de 50.000 euros en el extranjero no tendrn que declararse | Economa | elmundo.es

---

Muchas gracias a arcangelito, habrá que tomar nota todos, ojo! al hacer una transferencia entre cuentas no sea que metais por error en la "Visa Account" mas cash del que pensais gastar.


----------



## micamor (15 Nov 2012)

forondito dijo:


> Estimado marklin,
> 
> 
> Un nota de la web de El Mundo, las cuentas con menos de 50.000 euros no deberán declararse:
> ...



_Hacienda prevé que no será necesario informar sobre cuentas o bienes inferiores a unos 50.000 euros para evitar que estudiantes en el extranjero tengan que declarar sus cuentas._



Joer, vaya estudiantes, lo mio en mis tiempos era de pobre.
Con 600 euros pase los seis meses.:´´´(

P.d
Bueno, tenía la residencia con la comida incluida ya pagada.


----------



## Galvani (15 Nov 2012)

Entonces euroburbuja, ¿por qué las grandes o pequeñas fortunas están fuera si tantas ventajas tienen en los bancos nacionales?. Ya no es cuestión de evadirse. Hay un dicho que dice que el capital es muy miedoso... Cuando lees que se han gastado lo poco que había en el FGD para garantizar una quiebra es normal que la gente quiera salir corriendo. Sólo nos puede salvar la confianza de los mercados y ya ves que cada vez damos más pena. Y si pasa algo espera que el Estado te devuelva el dinero dentro de 100 años, cuando haya podido pagar lo que debe.
También es verdad que en Grecia que sepa yo nadie ha perdido los ahorros pero bueno; quien se fia de lo que tenemos aquí...


----------



## marklin (15 Nov 2012)

forondito dijo:


> Estimado marklin,
> 
> 2. Rellenar movimientos mensuales estimados...
> 
> Yo en mi caso puse 300 euros estimados de ida y vuelta mensuales, la puse a voleo ya veré yo si es mucho mas o mucho menos con el tiempo, me dieron la cifra como buena.



Gracias por el consejo. 

Pero si se tiene la intención de trapasar una cantidad inicial puntual muy superior a la mensual¿?


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Nov 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Entonces euroburbuja, ¿por qué las grandes o pequeñas fortunas están fuera si tantas ventajas tienen en los bancos nacionales?. Ya no es cuestión de evadirse. Hay un dicho que dice que el capital es muy miedoso... Cuando lees que se han gastado lo poco que había en el FGD para garantizar una quiebra es normal que la gente quiera salir corriendo. Sólo nos puede salvar la confianza de los mercados y ya ves que cada vez damos más pena. Y si pasa algo espera que el Estado te devuelva el dinero dentro de 100 años, cuando haya podido pagar lo que debe.
> También es verdad que en Grecia que sepa yo nadie ha perdido los ahorros pero bueno; quien se fia de lo que tenemos aquí...



El fondo de garantía español está seco, pero el estado responde. Aunque este fondo tuviera dinero no podría cubrir todo el dinero de los bancos no crees? el estado es el quien realmente lo garantiza, aunque tenga que pedirlo prestado al BCE, pero nadie perderá nada. No olvides que no son mas que apuntes bancarios, unos bits en un ordenador.

Crees que el fondo de garantía holandés por ejemplo es mas solvente? este fondo no tiene ni un duro, porque se basa en que si quiebra un banco deberán poner el resto de bancos X dinero para rescatarlo, pero en la practica sabes lo que ocurrirá? que no será la banca la que aporte si no el estado holandés. esto ya ha pasado. Recuerda que ING fue rescatado.

Lo mismo para bancos alemanes o Suizos como el gran banco UBS que también fué rescatado por el gobierno.

Todos son apuntes bancarios, y si hay que imprimir billetes se imprimen, pero el sistema no se va a ir a la mierda. No te dejes llevar por 4 perroflautas que no tienen nada


Y te recuerdo que ya han quebrado cajas y bancos en España y no ha pasado NADA. ningún ahorrador ha perdido NADA. La garantía se ha cumplido. 
Que no les cuesta nada, son simples apuntes bancarios.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (15 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> El fondo de garantía español está seco, *pero el estado responde. ..*..




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Que me Lol

El Estado te va a pagar con "Montoritos" nueva divisa para la neoEspaña neoquebrada.


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Nov 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Que me Lol
> 
> El Estado te va a pagar con "Montoritos" nueva divisa para la neoEspaña neoquebrada.



Ya han quebrado cajas y algún banco y NADIE ha perdido NADA. Así que tus palabras son infundadas y no se las cree nadie.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (15 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Ya han quebrado cajas y algún banco y *NADIE *ha perdido NADA. Así que tus palabras son infundadas y no se las cree nadie.



Al reves,

Hemos perdido *TODOS*
Hemos perdido unos cuantos miles de EUR en forma de Impuestos, subida de IRPF, voracidad recaudadora, etc.

Se llama SOCIALIZAR PÉRDIDAS. (También llamado, pagar justos por pecadores)


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Nov 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Al reves,
> 
> Hemos perdido *TODOS*
> Hemos perdido unos cuantos miles de EUR en forma de Impuestos, subida de IRPF, voracidad recaudadora, etc.
> ...



Entonces me estas dando la razón. *Además de esas pérdidas, hay absurdos que se llevan la pasta a bancos que no les dan nada* y son mas pobres, al menos yo obtengo un 4% de interés. 

*El 4% de 100.000€ son 4.000€. *


----------



## Vidar (15 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Entonces me estas dando la razón. *Además de esas pérdidas, hay absurdos que se llevan la pasta a bancos que no les dan nada* y son mas pobres, al menos yo obtengo un 4% de interés.
> 
> *El 4% de 100.000€ son 4.000€. *



Es que los que se lo llevan fuera lo hacen aposta para ver si revientan los banquitos españoles de una vez y alguno se queda sin los 4000 y sin los 100000.

.


----------



## Galvani (15 Nov 2012)

*Re*

Si comprendo lo que dices euroburbuja, al menos por estar en el euro no nos ha pasado como a los argentinos; pero lo de pedir al BCE tendrá un límite y más si el dinero se sigue largando. El tema no es que se rescaten bancos o que se fusionen que es lo que ha pasado, sino que llegue un momento incierto en el que es Estado ya no pueda rescatar nada si él mismo está rescatado, o que lo haga pero tardando en devolver el dinero ni se sabe, (no sé si ha pasado esto en algún sitio). 
Los FGD no pueden cubrir una quiebra porque son insuficientes según leí, aunque estuviesen boyantes, pero la situación del País donde están es lo que importa; si está bien podrá rescatar en caso necesario. Lo que no has respondido ha sido a lo de por qué los capitales importantes nunca han estado aquí y cada vez menos, ¿buscarán seguridad aparte de evadirse no crees?. Por cierto, ¿trabajas en el sector?.


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Nov 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Si comprendo lo que dices euroburbuja, al menos por estar en el euro no nos ha pasado como a los argentinos; pero lo de pedir al BCE tendrá un límite y más si el dinero se sigue largando. El tema no es que se rescaten bancos o que se fusionen que es lo que ha pasado, sino que llegue un momento incierto en el que es Estado ya no pueda rescatar nada si él mismo está rescatado, o que lo haga pero tardando en devolver el dinero ni se sabe, (no sé si ha pasado esto en algún sitio).
> Los FGD no pueden cubrir una quiebra porque son insuficientes según leí, aunque estuviesen boyantes, pero la situación del País donde están es lo que importa; si está bien podrá rescatar en caso necesario. Lo que no has respondido ha sido a lo de por qué los capitales importantes nunca han estado aquí y cada vez menos, ¿buscarán seguridad aparte de evadirse no crees?. Por cierto, ¿trabajas en el sector?.



Límite? no ves lo que hace USA? imprime billetes y listo y el BCE igual. 
Tenemos un sistema monetario y no vamos a volver al trueque no te parece?

Ten en el dinero dónde estes mas tranquilo pero NADA se hundira monetariamente


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Es que los que se lo llevan fuera lo hacen aposta para ver si revientan los banquitos españoles de una vez y alguno se queda sin los 4000 y sin los 100000.
> 
> .



No van a reventar. si hay que liquidar alguna mierdacaja se hace como ya se ha hecho y sin problemas.

En tiempos de crísis un 4% de 100.000€ son 4000 leuros pa pagarme unas buenas comilonas... 

y cuidadin con las multas y la declaracion de hacienda en 2013 no sea que tengas un disgustito jaja. ser legales y declarar todo que estos están sedientos de pasta.

y recordar que aunque te lleves la pasta de pagar impuestos no te libras. Se paga por país de residencia así que no se escapa nadie.


----------



## Betis2 (15 Nov 2012)

Eso digo yo, amigo euroburbuja. El miedo es libre y lo más miedoso que hay es el dinero.
Yo duermo muy, pero que muy tranquilo teniendo una parte de mi ahorrillos en ING Luxemburgo, aunque me de un interés muy pobre por el dinero. Eso es el peaje que hay que pagar por la tranquilidad. Y ojalá todo esto sea para nada, es decir, que dentro de unos años nos riamos porque tu tenías razón. Espero que la tengas.
Saludos


----------



## Vidar (15 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> No van a reventar. si hay que liquidar alguna mierdacaja se hace como ya se ha hecho y sin problemas.
> 
> En tiempos de crísis un 4% de 100.000€ son 4000 leuros pa pagarme unas buenas comilonas...
> 
> ...



No estoy yo tan seguro, en lo que va de año ya se han ido *330.000.000.000€*, tienen morosidad de dos dígitos y están en un estado que ya no tienen crédito fácil para seguir pagándo los vicios y los pufos.

Me alegro por tus comilonas, espero que no sean así ::

Y lo que no te vamos a contar es como hay que hacerlo para hacerlo bien, no sea que te quieras perder esos maravillosos 4.000€ (a descontar un 21%).

.


----------



## picor (15 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Entonces me estas dando la razón. *Además de esas pérdidas, hay absurdos que se llevan la pasta a bancos que no les dan nada* y son mas pobres, al menos yo obtengo un 4% de interés.
> 
> *El 4% de 100.000€ son 4.000€. *




La mayor parte del mundo son absurdos porque no vienen a meter su dinero en los bancos de aquí. Algunos incluso son tan absurdos que compran deuda pública alemana que da incluso menos.

Además, que sabes tú que dinero tenemos en unos y otros :XX:


----------



## minosabe (15 Nov 2012)

Yo, desde que he leído lo de los 50k en el extranjero, me animo todavía a más porque así no tendré follones en la declaración de la renta. Ojalá sean 50k en cada cuenta...


----------



## vidarr (16 Nov 2012)

Madre mía, ¿pero seguís discutiendo con el troll? Estáis muy mal...


----------



## marklin (16 Nov 2012)

minosabe dijo:


> Yo, desde que he leído lo de los 50k en el extranjero, me animo todavía a más porque así no tendré follones en la declaración de la renta. Ojalá sean 50k en cada cuenta...



El sentido común apunta 50.000 € en total. Ahora dado que es el menos común de los sentidos. Podría ser por activo. Pero me estrañaría la verdad.

Creo según leí por ahí, que si són sólo cuentas o depósitos no añaden casi complejidad a la declaración.

Por cierto, sabéis como habría de calcularse lo de las cantidades aprox. mensuales (de aportación y retiro) en el formulario de relleno de la cuenta ING Lux. ¿Si en principio se pensare realizar un par de aportaciones iniciales y unas pocas basante menores durante el año?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## nominefi (16 Nov 2012)

Lo de los 50k se refiere a que no hay que dar parte a nadie, ni bde ni hacienda?. Es decir, abres la cuenta y punto?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Nov 2012)

marklin dijo:


> El sentido común apunta 50.000 € en total. Ahora dado que es el menos común de los sentidos. Podría ser por activo. Pero me estrañaría la verdad.



Los activos en el extranjero superiores a 50.000 euros deberán declararse a Hacienda - CincoDías.com



> *Cuentas en entidades financieras, inmuebles y acciones son los activos que deberán incluirse en la declaración cuando "el valor de cada tipo de bien" supere los 50.000 euros.*



Mas informacion y enlaces al BOE/Consejo de Ministros:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mar-de-cuentas-extranjero-22.html#post7683374


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Nov 2012)

En este foro se está escuchando lo del corralito desde el 2009 si no antes.

pues bien, en estos tres años mi cuenta sube:

100.000 +4%= 4000€ x3años= 12.000€

Lo que mas gracia me hace es que sus miedos es que España se salga del Euro.

Pero es que no se dan cuenta que eso es IMPOSIBLE. Informense un poco hombre que solo ven el salvame y la noria...


----------



## Conentrad (16 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> En este foro se está escuchando lo del corralito desde el 2009 si no antes.
> 
> pues bien, en estos tres años mi cuenta sube:
> 
> ...



Yo estoy contigo en esto, eres lo más grande de este foro EUROBURBUJA y BINTANG también es buenisimo.


----------



## señor eko (16 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien más tiene asignado a M. Mertz? Es que lleva sin contestarme dos semanas. Resulta que no me ha llegado la tarjeta V Pay aún (el PIN sí me ha llegado). Le he preguntado un par de veces, pero nada. Debe de estar de vacaciones la jodía.

Tengo asignado a U. Castro, de hecho, dentro de mailbox le mando los mensajes a él, pero siempre me contesta M. Mertz. Mi oficina es la de Grand Rue.


----------



## Vidar (17 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo en esto, eres lo más grande de este foro EUROBURBUJA y BINTANG también es buenisimo.



Realmente son divertidos euroburbuja y sus multinicks, además no son maleducados como otros trolls y suben los hilos interesantes.

.


----------



## 4gatos (17 Nov 2012)

¿Y que pasa con la casilla 752 de la declaración IRPF? Yo entiendo que ahí se declara y se puede deducir la retención que te haga ING Lu del 35% sobre intereses y demás.

Es la alternativa a la exoneración de la retención, para la que hace falta certificado de residencia fiscal expedido por la AEAT.

Esa casilla existe al menos desde la declaración 2011, hecha en 2012, o sea, la última.

En resumen, o *no te retienen*, acreditando en Lux con el certificado de residencia fiscal emitido por la AEAT, o *te retienen* y cuando haces la declaración IRPF te lo deduces (casilla 752), como se hace con las retenciones que te hacen los bancos en España.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (17 Nov 2012)

4gatos dijo:


> ¿Y que pasa con la casilla 752 de la declaración IRPF? Yo entiendo que ahí se declara y se puede deducir la retención que te haga ING Lu del 35% sobre intereses y demás.
> 
> Es la alternativa a la exoneración de la retención, para la que hace falta certificado de residencia fiscal expedido por la AEAT.
> 
> ...




Yo lo entiendo así, corregidme si me equivoco: el banco extranjero envía al cliente un certificado de retenciones en el que se ven los ingresos, los gastos por impuestos pagados por el banco a Luxemburgo/Suiza y los gastos por impuestos pagados por el banco a España.

En la casilla 022 hay que incluir todas las cuentas, por tanto además de las cuentas españolas habría que poner el ingreso de los intereses en el extranjero y el gasto del pago de impuestos en ¿extranjero o España?

En la casilla 752 nos deduciremos la doble imposición, habría que incluir los gastos del impuesto pagado pero.... ¿los del extranjero o de España?

Todavía falta mucho y tal, pero dado el éxito de ING LU y SQB creo que esto dará para hilo propio...


----------



## euroburbuja (17 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Realmente son divertidos euroburbuja y sus multinicks, además no son maleducados como otros trolls y suben los hilos interesantes.
> 
> .



¿Otro euroburfans?


----------



## 4gatos (17 Nov 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Yo lo entiendo así, corregidme si me equivoco: el banco extranjero envía al cliente un certificado de retenciones en el que se ven los ingresos, los gastos por impuestos pagados por el banco a Luxemburgo/Suiza y los gastos por impuestos pagados por el banco a España.
> 
> En la casilla 022 hay que incluir todas las cuentas, por tanto además de las cuentas españolas habría que poner el ingreso de los intereses en el extranjero y el gasto del pago de impuestos en ¿extranjero o España?
> 
> ...



Yo también dudo que cifra hay que poner en la casilla 752. 
Si se trata de doble imposición, la deducción para evitar la doble imposición consiste, en general, en deducir lo pagado en el extranjero con el límite de lo que correspondería pagar en España. 

Entonces, se me ocurren tres cifras:

1ª. el 35% retenido en Lux,
2ª. el 75% s/.35%, o sea, el 26.25%, porque esa es la cifra que Lux debe entregar a España, y
3ª. el 21%, porque esa es la retención en España, si no la han cambiado. Tomando ese 21% como el límite de lo pagado en el extranjero.Aparte, los tres tramos que se han inventado del 21, 25 y 27 para la base del ahorro.

La 2ª me parece la más floja.

Si no es el tipo de retención, habrá que calcular en cada caso lo que correspondería pagar en España por los intereses, rendimientos o lo que sea, y eso operaría como límite del 35% pagado en Lux.

Creo que por ahí van los tiros. Habrá que aclararlo.

Ahora comprendo la utilidad de pedir la exoneración de la retención en el extranjero, que por otra parte es la norma general en la directriz 48/2003 sobre la fiscalidad del ahorro en la UE, con las excepciones del régimen transitorio, es decir, Bélgica, Luxemburgo y Austria. Creo que Bélgica ya está fuera del régimen transitorio a estas alturas.


----------



## 4gatos (17 Nov 2012)

Creo que no se trata de doble imposición.

Lo que dice la Guia del IRPF 2011, pag.627:

*Retenciones a cuenta efectivamente practicadas en virtud de la Directiva 2003/48/CE del Consejo*
Tienen la consideración de pagos a cuenta del IRPF *las retenciones a cuenta efectivamente practicadas* en virtud de lo dispuesto en el artículo 11 de la Directiva 2003/48/CE del Consejo, de 3 de junio de 2003, en materia de fiscalidad de los rendimientos del ahorro en forma de pago de intereses.

Lo que dice la Ley del IRPF, art.99.11:

*Pagos a cuenta 
Artículo 99. Obligación de practicar pagos a cuenta.*
[……]
11. Tendrán la consideración de pagos a cuenta de este Impuesto *las retenciones a cuenta efectivamente practicadas* en virtud de lo dispuesto en el artículo 11 de la Directiva 2003/48/CE del Consejo, de 3 de junio de 2003, en materia de fiscalidad de los rendimientos del ahorro en forma de pago de intereses

Lo que dice el impreso:
Casilla 752 de la página 14 de la declaración (“Retenciones art. 11 de la Directiva 2003/48/CE del Consejo”). 

Según todo lo anterior, creo que podría deducirse en la declaración del IRPF, el 35% de los intereses abonados porque sería la retención efectivamente practicada, como dice el literal de la Ley IRPF.


----------



## Betis2 (18 Nov 2012)

Vamos a ver, lo fácil es solicitar que no te crujan el 35% de impuestos. No tiene sentido el pagar el 35% cuando aquí pagamos el 21%. Esto lo harán aquellos que piensan defraudar al fisco no declarando nada del capital que tienen (pagando un peaje del 35% de los intereses por el silencio). Ese no es nuestro caso. Según la Directiva Europea del Ahorro, se puede solicitar la exoneración de 2 formas:
* Autorizando directamente a tu entidad para que no guarde secreto bancario y comunique al fisco de tu pais de residencia los intereses generados. Ver siguiente enlace:
http://www.abbl.lu/sites/abbl.lu/files/04225_mandatENG1.pdf (Es un modelo de carta para enviar a tu entidad bancaria realizado por la Asociación de Bancos de Luxemgurgo)
* Solicitando a Hacienda te emita un certificado de residencia fiscal conforme a esa directiva. En ese caso hay que comunicarle el número de cuenta, la entidad y dirección de la misma. El módelo es el 01, pero hay que añadirle algo más. Os dejo el siguiente enlace (abajo del todo donde pone Spain en azul): European withholding tax exemption certificate | ABBL

¿Que he hecho yo?. Las dos cosas. Lo de Hacienda me ha tardado 7 días en llegar desde que lo solicité, y la carta la adapté con mis datos y conjuntamente con el certificado de Hacienda los he mandado por correo certificado (3,76 €) al ING de Luxemburgo. No espero respuesta de esta gente, pero si que no hagan ninguna retención ahora en Diciembre que es cuando pagan algo de interés en la cuenta savings.

Saludos


----------



## Galvani (18 Nov 2012)

Y en holder account cual de las cuentas que tendrías, (orange, saving...) pones.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (18 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, lo fácil es solicitar que no te crujan el 35% de impuestos. No tiene sentido el pagar el 35% cuando aquí pagamos el 21%. Esto lo harán aquellos que piensan defraudar al fisco no declarando nada del capital que tienen (pagando un peaje del 35% de los intereses por el silencio). Ese no es nuestro caso. Según la Directiva Europea del Ahorro, se puede solicitar la exoneración de 2 formas:
> * Autorizando directamente a tu entidad para que no guarde secreto bancario y comunique al fisco de tu pais de residencia los intereses generados. Ver siguiente enlace:
> http://www.abbl.lu/sites/abbl.lu/files/04225_mandatENG1.pdf (Es un modelo de carta para enviar a tu entidad bancaria realizado por la Asociación de Bancos de Luxemgurgo)
> * Solicitando a Hacienda te emita un certificado de residencia fiscal conforme a esa directiva. En ese caso hay que comunicarle el número de cuenta, la entidad y dirección de la misma. El módelo es el 01, pero hay que añadirle algo más. Os dejo el siguiente enlace (abajo del todo donde pone Spain en azul): European withholding tax exemption certificate | ABBL
> ...




en el modelo 01 qué opción has marcado?
http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...araciones/Modelos_01_al_99/01/mod01_mi_MI.pdf

cuando el banco recibe este documento que certifica tu domicilio fiscal en España deja automáticamente de retenerte para la hacienda luxemburguesa?


----------



## Betis2 (18 Nov 2012)

A ver, si has leído el enlace anterior (justo abajo dónde aparece Spain en azul), al pinchar se te abren 5 archivos, que son:
1) http://www.abbl.lu//sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/Spain_modelo_1_*********pdf
Puedes ver como se marca la opción "Otros" y has de poner el nombre del Banco, en nuestro caso ING Luxembourg.
2) Un archivo word que hay que presentar como Anexo al Modelo 01, pues es donde se indica el número de cuenta y demás (posibilidad que no da el modelo 01). Este es importantísimo, pues sino no te puede emitir el certificado Hacienda.
3) http://www.abbl.lu//sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/exemption_certif_%20sample_ES.pdf Modelo del Certificado que te emite Hacienda.
4) http://www.abbl.lu/sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/Certificat_Espagne.pdf Orden publicada en el BOE donde se especifica el modelo de Certificado y demás.
5) http://www.abbl.lu/sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/Espagne_ORDEN_Directiva_Ahorro.pdf Otra orden más publicada en el BOE.

Es importante que acompañes junto al modelo 01 el anexo con la información necesaria para que te hagan el Certíficado.

Saludos.

PD: Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (18 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> A ver, si has leído el enlace anterior (justo abajo dónde aparece Spain en azul), al pinchar se te abren 5 archivos, que son:
> 1) http://www.abbl.lu//sites/abbl.lu/files/wysiwyg/Spain_modelo_1_*********pdf
> Puedes ver como se marca la opción "Otros" y has de poner el nombre del Banco, en nuestro caso ING Luxembourg.
> 2) Un archivo word que hay que presentar como Anexo al Modelo 01, pues es donde se indica el número de cuenta y demás (posibilidad que no da el modelo 01). Este es importantísimo, pues sino no te puede emitir el certificado Hacienda.
> ...





Muchas gracias por la aclaración, ¿este tema ya se había tratado? (llevo un tiempo desconectado)

¿para Suiza también se procede igualmente?


----------



## marklin (19 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> ...
> Es importante que acompañes junto al modelo 01 el anexo con la información necesaria para que te hagan el Certíficado.
> 
> Saludos.
> ...



Hola buenas,

1. ¿Sabéis si el certificado de residencia fiscal expedido vía telemática por la web AEAT vale?. 

2. ¿Se necesita antes conocer los datos de la cuenta cuenta/as?. Es decir realizar el trámite de solicitud del certificado después de haber abierto la/s cuenta/as de forma efectiva.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## eufcb5 (19 Nov 2012)

@betis 2 pero si envias el documento ese de la asociacion de bancos de luxemburgo no hace falta hacer lo de hacienda si no he entendido mal me lo puedes confirmar por favor??


----------



## Betis2 (19 Nov 2012)

marklin dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> 1. ¿Sabéis si el certificado de residencia fiscal expedido vía telemática por la web AEAT vale?.
> 
> ...



Vale para justificar tu residencia, pero no para que te exoneren de hacerte la Retención. Para ello, deberás esperar a que tengas tu número de cuenta y entonces lo solicitas y envías.

Iniciado por eufcb5:

_@betis 2 pero si envias el documento ese de la asociacion de bancos de luxemburgo no hace falta hacer lo de hacienda si no he entendido mal me lo puedes confirmar por favor?? _

Efectivamente, se supone que o bien esa carta o bien el certificado de Hacienda deberían ser suficientes, pero yo "para curarme en salud" envíe los dos: la carta y el Certificado de Hacienda.

Saludos.


----------



## marklin (19 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> Vale para justificar tu residencia, pero no para que te exoneren de hacerte la Retención. Para ello, deberás esperar a que tengas tu número de cuenta y entonces lo solicitas y envías.
> Saludos.



Ey muy amable.

Así es mejor solicitarlo tras tener abierta la cuenta. ¿Pero todos los trámites para la obtención del certificado, incluso lo del anexo, se pueden realizar telemáticamente?

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## alcachi (19 Nov 2012)

Hola,

Este es el formulario que me enviaron desde ing.lu para el tema de los impuestos:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25210166/ing_lu_taxations_form.odt

Me dijeron que habia que enviar uno por cada titular.

Aun no he tenido tiempo de enviarlos pero aparentemente con esto es suficiente.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Galvani (19 Nov 2012)

¿Podrías pasarlo a .doc o pdf?


----------



## Betis2 (19 Nov 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Podrías pasarlo a .doc o pdf?



Lo he pasado a doc, pero tengo el problema de que ocupa 85 KB y este foro sólo deja 19,5 KB para los archivos de word.

El modelo es muy parecido a la carta hecha por la Asociación de Bancos Luxemburgueses.


----------



## alcachi (19 Nov 2012)

Aqui va en formato word:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25210166/ing_lu_taxations_form_2.doc

aunque yo prefiero el formato del OpenOffice.


----------



## picor (19 Nov 2012)

Agradecer a todos como os lo habeis currado y la molestia de postearlo aquí.

Y una penúltima cuestión. Estos documentos pensais enviarlos a la central de ING LU, a on line accounts o a la oficina asignada?

A mí leyendo el documento último me parece mejor a la propia oficina pero seguro que alguno lo ve de otro modo


----------



## marklin (20 Nov 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Podrías pasarlo a .doc o pdf?



Que sepáis que hay una suite ofimática, gratuita y compatible con el MSOffice, llamada LibreOffice, que maneja tanto ficheros .odt como .doc, .docx y muchos otros. Está muy bien...

es.libreoffice.org

Saludos

Añado: Incluso permite editar ficheros .pdf


----------



## alcachi (20 Nov 2012)

Yo entendí que había que enviarlo a la dirección principal, la misma que usamos cuando le mandamos la documentacion firmada.

Esto es lo que me dice en el correo:

referring to our phone call of today please find in attachment 1 document for each of you. Please fill them out and send them back to us duly signed.

Imagino que al final desde la oficina lo reenvian a la central asi que no creo que haya diferencia.


----------



## Yomismita (21 Nov 2012)

EStoy intentando hacer la transferencia de 10 € para abrir la cuenta desde la web de una caja de ahorros y me indica que el campo "cuenta" destino (la que te indican ellos como "one single use") es erróneo : ¿A alguien más le ha pasado?


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Nov 2012)

@yomismita prueba a añadirle XXX al final de toda la numeracion que te dan ellos es decir al iban completo le añades XXX y vuelve a intentar la transferencia


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2012)

Yomismita dijo:


> EStoy intentando hacer la transferencia de 10 € para abrir la cuenta desde la web de una caja de ahorros y me indica que el campo "cuenta" destino (la que te indican ellos como "one single use") es erróneo : ¿A alguien más le ha pasado?



Lo que te indican como "one single use" es una contraseña, el numero de cuenta esta en el contrato que les enviaste, el PDF que te generaron al registrarte.

¿El ingles flojo, no? Ves con cuidado, no te metas en un lio.


----------



## forondito (21 Nov 2012)

Os voy comentando mis avances para que os hagais una idea, mis tiempos en estos procesos son:

El 23 de octubre solicito el alta por Internet.
El 30 de octubre me confirman con un correo electronico.
El 6 de noviembre recibo el "Welcome pack" en casa, Digipass.
El 20 de noviembre he recibido los datos de la VISA Cyber Card.
Tengo pendiente recibir la VISA y el PIN.

----

Un "truco" que me ha funcionado es escribir a mi persona de contacto directamente en español y me la han cambiado por otra persona con nombre y apellidos españoles, por discreción me reservo el nombre, pero si no dominais el ingles hablado es mejor no forzar.
No es lo mismo pedir una cerveza en Londres en inglés macarronico que comprometernos con una entidad financiera en una llamada telefónica, lo importante es dormir tranquilo.

---

Tengo pendiente trastear con el programa PADRE del año pasado en ver como varía la declaración de la renta si "añado" intereses de una nueva cuenta bancaria y 0 euros de retención en la casilla 22.


----------



## Yomismita (21 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Lo que te indican como "one single use" es una contraseña, el numero de cuenta esta en el contrato que les enviaste, el PDF que te generaron al registrarte.
> 
> ¿El ingles flojo, no? Ves con cuidado, no te metas en un lio.



_Make an initial transfer of EUR 10 to the following account:

Beneficiary account: LU03 ..... (identification account for one time use)_

Yo entiendo que esto es el número de cuenta destino.

_Beneficiary bank: ....._

Esto lo puse en "Titular de la cuenta destino"

_Communication: ....._

Esto lo puse en el apartado de "concepto"

Help!


----------



## Yomismita (21 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> @yomismita prueba a añadirle XXX al final de toda la numeracion que te dan ellos es decir al iban completo le añades XXX y vuelve a intentar la transferencia



Luego lo intento, gracias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2012)

Yomismita dijo:


> _Make an initial transfer of EUR 10 to the following account:
> 
> Beneficiary account: LU03 ..... (identification account for one time use)_
> 
> Yo entiendo que esto es el número de cuenta destino.



Cierto, el beneficiary account es el número de cuenta (sobretodo si tiene formato de IBAN), pero en mi caso lo de "for one time use" era la contraseña provisional que me enviaron por e-mail para que entrara en la cuenta y la cambiara. Y el numero de cuenta lo tomé del PDF del registro. Por cierto, también hay un "identificador de cuenta" que tiene 3 letras y 3 números que no tiene nada que ver.

Si te da error igual es por el formato en que lo introduces, espacios, ...?


----------



## Yomismita (21 Nov 2012)

No sé, trae el formato de la web casillas ya separadas para poner los dígitos en grupos (entidad/oficina/DC/cuenta), lo intento con el XXX pero no me deja añadirlas, no me deja añadir más de diez dígitos en el último grupo :, pongo el número de cuenta tal cual viene en el pdf y aparece "El campo cuenta es un número de cuenta incorrecto" :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Nov 2012)

Yomismita dijo:


> No sé, trae el formato de la web casillas ya separadas para poner los dígitos en grupos (entidad/oficina/DC/cuenta), lo intento con el XXX pero no me deja añadirlas, no me deja añadir más de diez dígitos en el último grupo :, pongo el número de cuenta tal cual viene en el pdf y aparece "El campo cuenta es un número de cuenta incorrecto" :



Estoy pensando que a lo mejor es una tontería que me ocurrió a mi una vez: puede que hayas elegido la opción de transferencia NACIONAL, por eso te pide separadamente los dígitos de entidad/oficina/control/...? Si hubieras elegido transferencia INTERNACIONAL te pediría un IBAN, normalmente con todos los dígitos de carrerilla.


----------



## nesio (22 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Estoy pensando que a lo mejor es una tontería que me ocurrió a mi una vez: puede que hayas elegido la opción de transferencia NACIONAL, por eso te pide separadamente los dígitos de entidad/oficina/control/...? Si hubieras elegido transferencia INTERNACIONAL te pediría un IBAN, normalmente con todos los dígitos de carrerilla.



Sin duda es eso: hay que elegir transferencia internacional. Prueba a ver.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (22 Nov 2012)

Comentaros que ayer me llamaron de ING Lu para resolver la cuestión que tenía acerca de la posibilidad de renunciar al secreto bancario y que ING informara a la Hacienda española sobre la existencia de la cuenta en Luxemburgo. Me comentó que, efectivamente, existía esa posibilidad y que, ya que no se daba esa posibilidad al abrir la cuenta, me podía enviar un documento que debía firmar y enviar, por correo, a ING Lu.

Hoy he recibido el documento mediante la mensajería segura de la web y debo proceder a enviarlo. Todo esto debe estar hecho, según me comentó, antes del 31 de Diciembre. 

Saludos.


----------



## Betis2 (22 Nov 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Comentaros que ayer me llamaron de ING Lu para resolver la cuestión que tenía acerca de la posibilidad de renunciar al secreto bancario y que ING informara a la Hacienda española sobre la existencia de la cuenta en Luxemburgo. Me comentó que, efectivamente, existía esa posibilidad y que, ya que no se daba esa posibilidad al abrir la cuenta, me podía enviar un documento que debía firmar y enviar, por correo, a ING Lu.
> 
> Hoy he recibido el documento mediante la mensajería segura de la web y debo proceder a enviarlo. Todo esto debe estar hecho, según me comentó, antes del 31 de Diciembre.
> 
> Saludos.



Supongo que será el mismo documento que está subido ya en foro por otro forero, ¿no?. 
Por cierto, ¿te comunicas en español por la mensajería interna o en inglés?

Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Nov 2012)

Corred insesatos! darle al botón de euro/francos ::


----------



## ARCANGELITO (23 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> Supongo que será el mismo documento que está subido ya en foro por otro forero, ¿no?.
> Por cierto, ¿te comunicas en español por la mensajería interna o en inglés?
> 
> Saludos



Muy similar, pero ya rellenado con mis datos y con un número de referencia. En principio, si me comunico con la persona que tengo asignada, lo hago en Español. Si quiero algo genérico, lo hago en Inglés. No obstante, comentarte que el último día la persona me dio su teléfono directo así como su dirección de correo electrónico en ING.Lu.


----------



## Betis2 (23 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, ¿alguién ha hecho algún depósito en ING Lux?. En caso afirmativo, ¿podríais contar plazos y tipos?


----------



## euroburbuja (23 Nov 2012)

Atención, todos los afortunados que tengáis cuenta en este banco:

Convertir vuestro dinero a Francos suizos antes de que sea tarde:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/367252-espana-estudia-permanencia-euro.html


----------



## eufcb5 (27 Nov 2012)

Saludos quisiera saber alguien que haya hecho transferencias desde luxemburgo a Espana que comision le han cobrado desde ING he visto la shared option y he visto quesolo depende de tu banco espanol de las condiciones que tu tengas con ellos es asi?? Gracias espero noticias


----------



## euroburbuja (27 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Saludos quisiera saber alguien que haya hecho transferencias desde luxemburgo a Espana que comision le han cobrado desde ING he visto la shared option y he visto quesolo depende de tu banco espanol de las condiciones que tu tengas con ellos es asi?? Gracias espero noticias



Aquí solo hacemos transferencias de España a Luxemburgo.


----------



## niño de los tanques (27 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Saludos quisiera saber alguien que haya hecho transferencias desde luxemburgo a Espana que comision le han cobrado desde ING he visto la shared option y he visto quesolo depende de tu banco espanol de las condiciones que tu tengas con ellos es asi?? Gracias espero noticias



Efectivamente es así. Transferí de ING LU a Popular e, coste 0.


----------



## Betis2 (28 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Saludos quisiera saber alguien que haya hecho transferencias desde luxemburgo a Espana que comision le han cobrado desde ING he visto la shared option y he visto quesolo depende de tu banco espanol de las condiciones que tu tengas con ellos es asi?? Gracias espero noticias



Cualquier transferencia a España, y a otro pais de la Unión Europea, es gratuita.

¿Nadie puede informar de los depósitos de ING Lux?


----------



## eufcb5 (29 Nov 2012)

@betis 2 gracias por la informacion dices que ahora por norma ING conserva el secreto bancario?? entonces el impreso que dijistes que enviastes de la asociacion de bancos de luxemburo que yo me baje del hilo no sirve?? si ese que enviastes con una declaracion de residencia de la agencia tributaria gracias espero respuesta


----------



## eufcb5 (29 Nov 2012)

ahora yo entiendo que con el DD1 presentado tampoco hace falta tanto follon coño pero bueno españa es asin!!!


----------



## eufcb5 (29 Nov 2012)

ahora yo entiendo que con el DD1 presentado tampoco hace falta tanto follon coño pero bueno españa es asin!!!otra pregunta para todos el digipass este tiene pila dentro?? que pasa si un dia no hay numeritos o lo cambian cada cierto tiempo?


----------



## Anónima61 (29 Nov 2012)

*Declaración cuentas DD1*

La cuenta corriente que abre Ing.lu tiene una cuenta de ahorro asociada. He declarado la primera en el Banco de España, pero no ha segunda. ¿Tengo que hacerlo con un nuevo DD1? Gracias


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

Anónima61 dijo:


> La cuenta corriente que abre Ing.lu tiene una cuenta de ahorro asociada. He declarado la primera en el Banco de España, pero no ha segunda. ¿Tengo que hacerlo con un nuevo DD1? Gracias



no hace falta. Lo que si es recomendable es cambiar de euros a francos para estar cubiertos anticorralito español.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Nov 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> no hace falta. Lo que si es recomendable es cambiar de euros a francos para estar cubiertos anticorralito español.



Reportado, estas cruzando la linea de gracioso pesadito a hijo de fruta.



> El usuario da informacion falsa y responde dudas fiscales/legales de forma incorrecta intencionadamente. Esto ya no es trolleo, es mala baba.



A la que pregunta: es obligatorio declarar todas las cuentas al BdE mediante el DD1.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Reportado, estas cruzando la linea de gracioso pesadito a hijo de fruta.
> 
> 
> 
> A la que pregunta: es obligatorio declarar todas las cuentas al BdE mediante el DD1.



Reportado? :XX: que reportas todo lo que no coincida con tu opinión?

Por si no lo sabías, los admins también penalizan a los reportadores absurdos sin sentido.

eres un grandisimo hijo de fruta tu y tu santa madre ademas de un troll que no haces mas que timar a la gente. qué eres primo de guindos?

aconsejas mal a la gente asi te partas las patas y te dobles el pito :XX:


----------



## Anónima61 (29 Nov 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta, por si acaso lo notificaré, mas vale que zzzzobre que no que zzzofalte


----------



## ARCANGELITO (29 Nov 2012)

A fin de aclarar todas las dudas acerca de si basta o no con los DD1:

1) Hay que informar al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta naranja, de la cuenta savings, así como de la visa cybercard que te abren. Solicité información acerca de esto último al Banco de España y me comentaron que esas tarjetas, en realidad, son cuentas abiertas, por lo tanto se hacen 3 DD1 y asunto solucionado.

2) Hay que solicitar a ING Lu, mediante la mensajería interna de la web, que os envíen el modelo para renunciar al secreto bancario y que Luxemburgo informe a Hacienda de la existencia de esas cuentas. Os lo envían por el buzón de la web y luego lo tenéis que enviar por correo ordinario. En un país lógico el Banco de España pasaría los datos a Hacienda, pero aquí no es así. Si pensamos mal puede ser para que, si a alguien se le pasa, pueda colaborar con un donativo al déficit de España.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Nov 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> A fin de aclarar todas las dudas acerca de si basta o no con los DD1:
> 
> 1) Hay que informar al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta naranja, de la cuenta savings, así como de la visa cybercard que te abren. Solicité información acerca de esto último al Banco de España y me comentaron que esas tarjetas, en realidad, son cuentas abiertas, por lo tanto se hacen 3 DD1 y asunto solucionado.
> 
> 2) Hay que solicitar a ING Lu, mediante la mensajería interna de la web, que os envíen el modelo para renunciar al secreto bancario y que Luxemburgo informe a Hacienda de la existencia de esas cuentas. Os lo envían por el buzón de la web y luego lo tenéis que enviar por correo ordinario. En un país lógico el Banco de España pasaría los datos a Hacienda, pero aquí no es así. Si pensamos mal puede ser para que, si a alguien se le pasa, pueda colaborar con un donativo al déficit de España.



Solo matizar que este segundo punto solo es obligatorio si los saldos acumulados de las cuentas en el extranjero superan los 50.000€. Los saldos son los saldos medio del cuarto trimestre y los saldos a 31 de diciembre.

En caso de no superar dicho límite no hay que declarar la cuenta a Hacienda, y por tanto podemos continuar con el secreto bancario o renunciar a él, según nuestras preferencias.


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Solo matizar que este segundo punto solo es obligatorio si los saldos acumulados de las cuentas en el extranjero superan los 50.000€. Los saldos son los saldos medio del cuarto trimestre y los saldos a 31 de diciembre.
> 
> En caso de no superar dicho límite no hay que declarar la cuenta a Hacienda, y por tanto podemos continuar con el secreto bancario o renunciar a él, según nuestras preferencias.



Renunciar al secreto bancario es de bobos. Si no para que quieres esta cuenta?


----------



## Anónima61 (29 Nov 2012)

De nuevo me pongo en contacto con vosotros. Acabo de hablar con el Banco de España, 913385469 y 913385469. Me comentan lo siguiente. Que solo tengo que notificar la apertura de cuenta corriente, en la que haga pagos, ingresos, transferencias, etc. Si solo utilizo la saving (perdonad si confundo el nombre) como cuenta de depósito para obtener algo más de rentabilidad, pero no para hacer pagos en ella, que no tengo que declararla. 
Mucho me temo que en esto, como con Hacienda, depende quien coja el teléfono.
Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (29 Nov 2012)

Anónima61 dijo:


> De nuevo me pongo en contacto con vosotros. Acabo de hablar con el Banco de España, 913385469 y 913385469. Me comentan lo siguiente. Que solo tengo que notificar la apertura de cuenta corriente, en la que haga pagos, ingresos, transferencias, etc. Si solo utilizo la saving (perdonad si confundo el nombre) como cuenta de depósito para obtener algo más de rentabilidad, pero no para hacer pagos en ella, que no tengo que declararla.
> Mucho me temo que en esto, como con Hacienda, depende quien coja el teléfono.
> Saludos



chico si llamas al mismisimo banco de España y no te lo crees.... porque te voy a convencer yo.

NO TE HACE FALTA DECLARAR NADA


----------



## ARCANGELITO (29 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Solo matizar que este segundo punto solo es obligatorio si los saldos acumulados de las cuentas en el extranjero superan los 50.000€. Los saldos son los saldos medio del cuarto trimestre y los saldos a 31 de diciembre.
> 
> En caso de no superar dicho límite no hay que declarar la cuenta a Hacienda, y por tanto podemos continuar con el secreto bancario o renunciar a él, según nuestras preferencias.



Tienes toda la razón. o No obstante, decir que si mantienes el secreto bancario, Luxemburgo te hace una retención mayor de los intereses que si te lo hace la hacienda española. No obstante, para lo que dan....


----------



## ARCANGELITO (29 Nov 2012)

Anónima61 dijo:


> De nuevo me pongo en contacto con vosotros. Acabo de hablar con el Banco de España, 913385469 y 913385469. Me comentan lo siguiente. Que solo tengo que notificar la apertura de cuenta corriente, en la que haga pagos, ingresos, transferencias, etc. Si solo utilizo la saving (perdonad si confundo el nombre) como cuenta de depósito para obtener algo más de rentabilidad, pero no para hacer pagos en ella, que no tengo que declararla.
> Mucho me temo que en esto, como con Hacienda, depende quien coja el teléfono.
> Saludos



¿Te lo dan por escrito? Yo tengo, por escrito, justo lo contrario. Ya sabemos que luego viene el tío Paco con las rebajas y te dice "ah, pues se equivocaron si le dijeron eso. Venga, a colaborar a reducir el déficit."


----------



## Betis2 (29 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> @betis 2 gracias por la informacion dices que ahora por norma ING conserva el secreto bancario?? entonces el impreso que dijistes que enviastes de la asociacion de bancos de luxemburo que yo me baje del hilo no sirve?? si ese que enviastes con una declaracion de residencia de la agencia tributaria gracias espero respuesta



Yo no he dicho nada de que por norma ING Lux te guarde el secreto bancario. De oficio, los Bancos en Luxemburgo te guardan el secreto bancario y a cambio te retienen un 35 % de los intereses generados. Para que eso no ocurra tienes que solicitarles que informen a la Hacienda española. Hay varias formas ya explicadas en un mensaje anterior, e incluso un forero publicó el documento que el propio ING (muy parecido al de la Asociación de Bancos Luxemburgueses) le había remitido para que se lo devolviese firmado.

El tema es el siguiente, ¡qué parece nadie contestar o tener! :fiufiu:
¿qué tipo de interés está ofreciendo ING Lux en sus depósitos?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> El tema es el siguiente, ¡qué parece nadie contestar o tener! :fiufiu:
> ¿qué tipo de interés está ofreciendo ING Lux en sus depósitos?
> Gracias a todos.



Cero, o poco mas. En estos paises (Luxemburgo o Suiza), la gente pone el dinero gratis o incluso paga por tenerlo, o sea que no es el tema importante. Por eso, que se queden el 35% de <1%, no me importa.

Term Deposit - ING - Deposits


----------



## Betis2 (29 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cero, o poco mas. En estos paises (Luxemburgo o Suiza), la gente pone el dinero gratis o incluso paga por tenerlo, o sea que no es el tema importante. Por eso, que se queden el 35% de <1%, no me importa.
> 
> Term Deposit - ING - Deposits



Pues debería, ya que tienes de volver a tributar por ellos aquí en España. Y no lo digo por el importe de lo que tengas que pagar, sino por la multa que te pueden poner (si no lo declaras, claro). 
De todas formas nadie dice nada de tipos de depósitos, por lo que parece nadie ha formalizado ninguno (también me interesaría saber como se formaliza, pues no se puede hacer por la web directamente como en ING España). Lo que parece poco creible es que te den más en la cuenta de ahorro que en un depósito, ¿no?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Nov 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> Pues debería, ya que tienes de volver a tributar por ellos aquí en España. Y no lo digo por el importe de lo que tengas que pagar, sino por la multa que te pueden poner (si no lo declaras, claro).
> De todas formas nadie dice nada de tipos de depósitos, por lo que parece nadie ha formalizado ninguno (también me interesaría saber como se formaliza, pues no se puede hacer por la web directamente como en ING España). Lo que parece poco creible es que te den más en la cuenta de ahorro que en un depósito, ¿no?



No hay ningún problema en tributar por ellos al hacer la declaración de IRPF, simplemente que no podré reclamar la retención realizada por ING.lo.

Si no recuerdo mal cuando en el IRPF pones los rendimientos de las cuentas no se detalla de que cuenta viene cada uno, sino que se pone el total, no? Solo en caso de una inspección deberia sacar los papeles que me han enviado los bancos (incluido ING.lu) y detallar las cuentas.


----------



## eufcb5 (30 Nov 2012)

Funcionaria del banco d e spain me dijo directamente un IBAN=DD1 son 2en 
este caso hay que hacer2


----------



## ARCANGELITO (30 Nov 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Funcionaria del banco d e spain me dijo directamente un IBAN=DD1 son 2en
> este caso hay que hacer2



Y no se te olvide que si pides la cybercard tendrás que hacer otro DD1.


----------



## euroburbuja (30 Nov 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Y no se te olvide que si pides la cybercard tendrás que hacer otro DD1.



:XX::XX: ::


----------



## Betis2 (30 Nov 2012)

Me acaban de llamar del ING Lux para decirme que el certificado de Hacienda que pedía es solo útil para la cuenta (IBAN) que puse, que debería haber puesto en número de cliente (de 6 cifras) para que tuviese validez para todas las cuentas. Me han dicho que el documento de la Asociación de Bancos Luxemburgueses no es válido para ellos, que me van a madar ellos su modelo. Aún me ha llegado, pero creo que será el que está en el mensaje 676 (enviado por Alcachi). Este es el que vale para todas las cuentas.
Por cierto, me llamó alguien que no hablaba español y como no le entendía (medio entiendo el escrito, pero no lo hablo el inglés) me ha vuelto a llamar una Stra. muy amable, gallega para más señas, llamada Maribel López. Me dice que está saturada de trabajo, pues es la única que habla español y han abierto un motón de españoles cuentas allí. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## eufcb5 (1 Dic 2012)

@betis2 y esa maribel esta en la oficina de gran roue??porque el asesor personal ulison castro que yo te
tengo no contesta a los mails por cierto sabeis si el banco avisa a cada transfer con un mail como hace swissquote???


----------



## eufcb5 (1 Dic 2012)

Habia olvidado una duda si por casualidad viajas a luxemburgo puedes ir a la sucursal que escogistes y sacar dinero en efectivo??alguien lo ha preguntado??


----------



## ARCANGELITO (1 Dic 2012)

Betis2 dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar del ING Lux para decirme que el certificado de Hacienda que pedía es solo útil para la cuenta (IBAN) que puse, que debería haber puesto en número de cliente (de 6 cifras) para que tuviese validez para todas las cuentas. Me han dicho que el documento de la Asociación de Bancos Luxemburgueses no es válido para ellos, que me van a madar ellos su modelo. Aún me ha llegado, pero creo que será el que está en el mensaje 676 (enviado por Alcachi). Este es el que vale para todas las cuentas.
> Por cierto, me llamó alguien que no hablaba español y como no le entendía (medio entiendo el escrito, pero no lo hablo el inglés) me ha vuelto a llamar una Stra. muy amable, gallega para más señas, llamada Maribel López. Me dice que está saturada de trabajo, pues es la única que habla español y han abierto un motón de españoles cuentas allí.
> Saludos a todos.



Entonces es el que me mandaron a mí. Te lo van a enviar a tu buzón de correo electrónico, pero lo tienes que enviar firmado por correo ordinario para tenerlo antes de que acabe el año. 

Por cierto, a mí siempre me llama esa señorita tan amable que comentas.


----------



## Betis2 (2 Dic 2012)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Entonces es el que me mandaron a mí. Te lo van a enviar a tu buzón de correo electrónico, pero lo tienes que enviar firmado por correo ordinario para tenerlo antes de que acabe el año.
> 
> Por cierto, a mí siempre me llama esa señorita tan amable que comentas.



Bueno, a mi me lo han enviado a mi e-mail normal, no por la mensajería interna. Mi oficina es la Alfa Branch, y parace que alguien de esa oficina se puso en contacto con ella para que hablara conmigo (pues no entendia a la persona que me llamó), y posteriormente, ella habló con alguien de la Alfa Branch que me remite el documento rellenado según conversación telefónica con Sra. López. En definitiva, ya lo he imprimido y enviado a mi propia sucursal.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2012)

Buen momento para echar el CV en ING Lux... 8:


----------



## Betis2 (2 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Buen momento para echar el CV en ING Lux... 8:



Pues seguro que alguien joven, con experiencia en banca y que hable español e inglés o frances, le cogen. Además, seguro que allí se ganará una pasta y se tributa mucho menos. Vamos, que si yo fuera uno de los que está en unas de esas cajas podridas con menos futuro que un albañil en la costa, me iría con los ojos cerrados a conocer mundo.


----------



## Galvani (3 Dic 2012)

Me ha llegado el digipass y me he dado cuenta de que por correo no tengo el que mandan con el contract number y el password. Creo que por correo sólo me mandaron las 3 hojas, (dos que se envían firmadas con tus datos y la de instrucciones). ¿Cómo os lo enviaron?.


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Buen momento para echar el CV en ING Lux... 8:



Estas en el paro tonuel? :XX:

Una persona con su talante... )


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Estas en el paro tonuel? :XX:
> 
> Una persona con su talante... )




Yo no soy bankero... como usted...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Me ha llegado el digipass y me he dado cuenta de que por correo no tengo el que mandan con el contract number y el password. Creo que por correo sólo me mandaron las 3 hojas, (dos que se envían firmadas con tus datos y la de instrucciones). ¿Cómo os lo enviaron?.



te lo mandan al mail


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no soy bankero... como usted...



Lo que está claro es que no eres muy listo, porque no das una... :XX:

Pasa por el club de fans que molo eh!


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que no eres muy listo, porque no das una... :XX:
> 
> Pasa por el club de fans que molo eh!




Yo diria que usted es deficiente mental, con un CI sobre 50-60 más o menos... 8:


----------



## euroburbuja (4 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo diria que usted es deficiente mental, con un CI sobre 50-60 más o menos... 8:



Reportado al moderador. Que mal educado está usted. No va a ganar para amonestaciones.


----------



## Galvani (4 Dic 2012)

Seguro que ya se ha dicho aquí, pero, ¿para qué vale la saving account?. A la orange es donde van todos los ingresos y retiradas.


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2012)

Creo que te da algo de rentabilidad... ienso:

Me parece que voy a volverme a leer los 700 posts que me están llegando ya las cosas y todavía no lo tengo claro... ::


----------



## Betis2 (5 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Seguro que ya se ha dicho aquí, pero, ¿para qué vale la saving account?. A la orange es donde van todos los ingresos y retiradas.



La saving account es una cuenta de ahorro, con dinero disponible en cualquier momento y una rentabilidad de 0,70%, mientras que la orange otra es una cuenta corriente operativa (desde la que puedes hacer transferencias de salida) sin remuneración pero también sin coste alguno.

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2012)

Ya estoy aquí... ::

Se recomienda meter en la lista de ignorados a euroburbuja para ahorrarse la lectura de la mitad de los posts... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## eufcb5 (5 Dic 2012)

@betis 2 sabes algo nuevo del famoso impreso de ing para que informen a hacienda y hagan las retenciones aqui y no alli??yo envie el del post 676 a que te referias y de momento no me han dicho nada de ING.


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí... ::
> 
> Se recomienda meter en la lista de ignorados a euroburbuja para ahorrarse la lectura de la mitad de los posts... :ouch:
> 
> ...



¿y por qué no lo haces?


----------



## Betis2 (6 Dic 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> @betis 2 sabes algo nuevo del famoso impreso de ing para que informen a hacienda y hagan las retenciones aqui y no alli??yo envie el del post 676 a que te referias y de momento no me han dicho nada de ING.



Yo también lo he enviado y no me han dicho nada. Esperemos que no nos retengan. De todas formas, cuando pase unos días y esté seguro de que haya podido llegar, llamaré para cerciorarme de que está todo correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Galvani (6 Dic 2012)

Ahora que miro, desde estas cuentas sólo se pueden hacer transferencias entre ellas o al exterior; (a un banco de luxemburgo o externo), pero no hay opción de realizar un ingreso desde otra entidad como en ING España. Mi oficina es la de Strassen y me dicen por correo que no tienen a nadie que hable español, (pone International clients), así que me han dado el tel de una tal Marina López creo, que es de Rodange.
Tendré que llamar después de enviar el impreso que colgásteis por aquí para ver si está tramitado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Ahora que miro, desde estas cuentas sólo se pueden hacer transferencias entre ellas o al exterior; (a un banco de luxemburgo o externo), pero no hay opción de realizar un ingreso desde otra entidad como en ING España. Mi oficina es la de Strassen y me dicen por correo que no tienen a nadie que hable español, (pone International clients), así que me han dado el tel de una tal Marina López creo, que es de Rodange.
> Tendré que llamar después de enviar el impreso que colgásteis por aquí para ver si está tramitado.



desde ing españa sí se puede


y al reves también


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2012)

Desde ING lu no se pueden realizar ingresos, sólo transferencias al exterior, al menos no lo he encontrado. Si sabe alguien como que lo diga.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Desde ING lu no se pueden realizar ingresos, sólo transferencias al exterior, al menos no lo he encontrado. Si sabe alguien como que lo diga.



te refieres a ordenar una OTE ?


----------



## Galvani (10 Dic 2012)

Orden traspaso efectivo sí. Desde ING Lu ordenar un ingreso con cargo a tu entidad aquí.


----------



## euroburbuja (10 Dic 2012)

Cambiar a francos antes de que acabe el año. A primero de enero habréis amortizado


----------



## forondito (11 Dic 2012)

Para Galvani,

Coméntanos un poco mas como se haría una orden de transferencia de efectivo (OTE) desde la web, estoy trasteando y no veo como se haría, gracias.

---

Otras cosillas, os voy comentando mis avances para que os hagais una idea, mis tiempos en estos procesos son:

El 23 de octubre solicito el alta por Internet.
El 30 de octubre me confirman con un correo electronico.
El 6 de noviembre recibo el "Welcome pack" en casa, Digipass.
El 20 de noviembre he recibido los datos de la VISA Cyber Card.
El 22 de noviembre recibo en sobre aparte el pin de la tarjeta Visa V PAY.
El 3 de diciembre recibo la tarjeta "de plástico" V PAY.

Con esto, entonces ya soy oficialmente cliente de ING Luxembourg con todas las capacidades y funcionalidades.

---

Sobre el mandato, he pedido a la persona de contacto de mi oficina Grand Rue, que me envie el formulario que no es exactamente igual al que circula por el foro.

La diferencia que veo es que hay dos campos opcionales para rellenar para indicar a partir de que momento que queremos que se informe a la Hacienda Española.

Os indico el párrafo:

_...if the mandate (duly signed and completed) has been given to the bank on the day of the account opening, it will be effective as of the day of the account opening.
in the hypothesis that the mandate is given to the bank at a later date, it will be effective as of the day of the account opening.

(he dejado en blanco esta opción) as of january 1st following the reception date of the mandate

(he marcado con X esta opción) backdated to january 1st preceding the reception date of the mandate withholding tax levied by ing luxembourg._

Que traducido es mas o menos:

_Si el mandato (debidamente firmada y completada) se le ha dado al banco el día de la apertura de la cuenta, será efectiva a partir del día de la apertura de la cuenta.
en la hipótesis de que se otorga el mandato al banco en una fecha posterior, será efectiva a partir del día de la apertura de la cuenta.

(he dejado en blanco esta opción) a partir del 1 de enero siguiente a la fecha de recepción del mandato

(he marcado con X esta opción) con efecto retroactivo al 1 de enero anterior a la fecha de recepción de la retención en la fuente mandato impuesto por ING Luxembourg._

Creo que es preferible solicitar el formulario del mandato a vuestro contacto.


----------



## eufcb5 (12 Dic 2012)

un par de preguntas.
La tarjeta VPAY la he recibido con el PIN HAY QUE ACTIVARLA DE ALGUN MODO??
Se puede sacar fisicamente presentandonos en nuestra oficina asignaga en Luxemburgo en caso de necesidad o siemplemente estemos en el pais dando el numero de cuenta??
el de gran rue un tal ulison castro creo que no contesta a nadie por lo menos de mi ha pasado algun otro caso???


----------



## señor eko (12 Dic 2012)

eufcb5 dijo:


> un par de preguntas.
> La tarjeta VPAY la he recibido con el PIN HAY QUE ACTIVARLA DE ALGUN MODO??
> Se puede sacar fisicamente presentandonos en nuestra oficina asignaga en Luxemburgo en caso de necesidad o siemplemente estemos en el pais dando el numero de cuenta??
> el de gran rue un tal ulison castro creo que no contesta a nadie por lo menos de mi ha pasado algun otro caso???



Yo tenía a Uilson Castro, le mandé varias dudas, y nunca me contestaba él, lo hacía una luxemburguesa por él. Pero un buen día, me han cambiado a la luxemburguesa por otro tipo. Este sí me contesta con su propio nombre, al menos.

Edito: Decía que la tarjeta no acababa de llevarme, pero estaba en Correos desde el día 30 de noviembre, pero hasta hoy no me la han puesto en el buzón, 13 días han tenido que pasar. 

Vamos no me jodas. En España funciona todo fatal, como para no querer sacar de todo de aquí cuanto antes...


----------



## Sor Hortiga (12 Dic 2012)

Hola. ¿Cómo rellenáis el impreso para que se envíe la información a la hacienda española? ¿No especificáis ninguna cuenta?
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Galvani (13 Dic 2012)

Para el envío de dinero a otro banco está la casilla Transfers-other countries, según explica el FAQ de transferencias. Hay otra opción que es Standing orders que según pone es para poner una periodicidad de transferencias, (si se quiere mandar x dinero cada x días). Lo que sigo sin ver es dar una orden de ingreso. 
A la pregunta de rellenar el impreso de ING para el tema de hacienda yo puse en la casilla Tax identification number el DNI que es lo que pide. No hay ninguna casilla para poner números de cuenta como se ve, con eso será suficiente. Lo que no marqué es ninguna de las casillas que vienen más abajo por el tema de declarar las cuentas a partir del 1 de junio o no, (creo que pone algo de eso). Se me olvidó y he mandado un correo a mi agente a ver si me dice cómo han tramitado eso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Dic 2012)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Hola. ¿Cómo rellenáis el impreso para que se envíe la información a la hacienda española? ¿No especificáis ninguna cuenta?
> Un saludo y gracias.



a Hacienda nada de nada


----------



## Sor Hortiga (14 Dic 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a Hacienda nada de nada



Eso suponiendo que tengas menos de 50.000, ¿no?
Por otro lado entiendo que si envías el impreso pagas menos por los intereses, ¿no?
Además, una vez que has enviado el DD1 (mi caso) el BdE podría facilitarle a hacienda información sobre la existencia de la cuenta con lo que te arriesgas a una multa si tienes más de 50.000, ¿no?
Y bueno, no sé si me explicado bien, me refiero al impreso "Information Exchange Mandate pertaining to Directive 2003/48/CE" que está aquí:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25210166/ing_lu_taxations_form.odt


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Dic 2012)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Eso suponiendo que tengas menos de 50.000, ¿no?
> Por otro lado entiendo que si envías el impreso pagas menos por los intereses, ¿no?
> Además, una vez que has enviado el DD1 (mi caso) el BdE podría facilitarle a hacienda información sobre la existencia de la cuenta con lo que te arriesgas a una multa si tienes más de 50.000, ¿no?
> Y bueno, no sé si me explicado bien, me refiero al impreso "Information Exchange Mandate pertaining to Directive 2003/48/CE" que está aquí:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25210166/ing_lu_taxations_form.odt



lo de hacienda, CREO, que hasta marzo tienes tiempo

en euskadi me parece que no va a informar naide


----------



## niño de los tanques (16 Dic 2012)

Necesito información para disponer de francos suizos y dólares de la cuenta de Swiss Quote.
Mi objetivo es disponer de billetes que ahora son divisas con el menor coste posible y eso supone no tener que ir a Suiza para obtenerlos.
Pienso en ir a un banco de aquí, abrir una cuenta en esas divisas para transferir desde Suiza y a continuación disponer en billetes. 
Pensáis que es una buena opción? Las hay mejores y menos costosas? 
Gracias


----------



## Galvani (17 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Para el envío de dinero a otro banco está la casilla Transfers-other countries, según explica el FAQ de transferencias. Hay otra opción que es Standing orders que según pone es para poner una periodicidad de transferencias, (si se quiere mandar x dinero cada x días). Lo que sigo sin ver es dar una orden de ingreso.
> A la pregunta de rellenar el impreso de ING para el tema de hacienda yo puse en la casilla Tax identification number el DNI que es lo que pide. No hay ninguna casilla para poner números de cuenta como se ve, con eso será suficiente. Lo que no marqué es ninguna de las casillas que vienen más abajo por el tema de declarar las cuentas a partir del 1 de junio o no, (creo que pone algo de eso). Se me olvidó y he mandado un correo a mi agente a ver si me dice cómo han tramitado eso.



Atención, rectifico. Lo del Tax identification number no es el dni según me han dicho; es para habitantes de Estados Unidos. Y la casilla hay que marcar una de las dos, si no no te lo tramitan. En la parte de Po Box tampoco hay que poner nada. Se firma y se manda a tu agencia correspondiente.


----------



## eufcb5 (19 Dic 2012)

habeis tenido algun problema para conectar con ing.lu lo he probado pero me sale un rotulo diciendo perdida de connexion en cambio con otro banco on line no he tenido problemas a alguien mas le ha pasado?? gracias.


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Dic 2012)

Corred insesatos! Cambiad a Francos lo que tengáis


----------



## niño de los tanques (19 Dic 2012)

Si os interesa el cambio a USD. está a 1,328, subiendo a 1,350.
Salu2


----------



## Betis2 (23 Dic 2012)

¿Alguién sabe algo de cuando notificar a Hacienda que tenemos abierta una cuenta en Luxemburgo?


----------



## Galvani (23 Dic 2012)

Cuanto antes Betis. Creo que leí por ahí que tenías hasta marzo, pero lo suyo será este año si hubiese dado tiempo.


----------



## Betis2 (24 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Cuanto antes Betis. Creo que leí por ahí que tenías hasta marzo, pero lo suyo será este año si hubiese dado tiempo.



Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ¿qué se comunica con un escrito personal, o hay algún modelo especial para ello? En fin, he entrado en la web de la aeat y no encuentro nada. Si tu sabes cómo se hace, dímelo para hacerlo yo igual.
Por cierto, saludos a todos y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Galvani (24 Dic 2012)

Creo que tú habías mandado el certificado de hacienda que te dan aquí y el formulario ése de los bancos de Luxemburgo. Creí que con eso tenías suficiente.
Yo he mandado lo que colgó el forero alcachi en la pag 68, (el documento que está en word) Es lo que te manda ING para que lo envíes a tu oficina. Pones tu nombre, dirección etc y de los apartados Tax identification number y P.O Box pasas, que es para los de EE.UU; marcas la casilla backdated to January si ya tienes la cuenta abierta para que conste desde el 1 de enero de este año, (a mi me la enviaron ya marcada). La primera supongo que es para las cuentas que se abran en los últimos días del año; llenas lo de executed in, firmas y lo mandas a tu oficina a la atención de tu agente.


----------



## Betis2 (24 Dic 2012)

Galvani dijo:


> Creo que tú habías mandado el certificado de hacienda que te dan aquí y el formulario ése de los bancos de Luxemburgo. Creí que con eso tenías suficiente.
> Yo he mandado lo que colgó el forero alcachi en la pag 68, (el documento que está en word) Es lo que te manda ING para que lo envíes a tu oficina. Pones tu nombre, dirección etc y de los apartados Tax identification number y P.O Box pasas, que es para los de EE.UU; marcas la casilla backdated to January si ya tienes la cuenta abierta para que conste desde el 1 de enero de este año, (a mi me la enviaron ya marcada). La primera supongo que es para las cuentas que se abran en los últimos días del año; llenas lo de executed in, firmas y lo mandas a tu oficina a la atención de tu agente.



Eso es para que no te hagan la retención en Luxemburgo, pero creo que Hacienda quería que se le informara sobre las cuentas abiertas en el extranjero (algún forero comentó que había que tener más de 20.000 € y otro que si más de 50.000 €) y su importe a 31 de diciembre de 2012. Eso es otra medida de control del fraude, como no poder pagar más de 2.500 € en efectivo. Hacienda dijo que tenía que elaborar su normativa para dar esta información, y esto es lo que no se cómo va.


----------



## eufcb5 (24 Dic 2012)

Por el hilo de swissquote se decia que no hacia falta informar a hacienda de nada con cuentas de menos de 50000euros aeat no tiene ni formularios para hacer esto


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2012)

Pues más ya no sé. Si has hecho DD1, y has mandado ese formulario para que ING no te haga la retención supongo que se comunica con hacienda para informarle de tus cuentas, no sé las vueltas que hay que dar más.
He encontrado esto:

Hacienda sólo obligará a informar de los bienes en el extranjero que superen los 50.000 euros ? Economía (general) ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía (general) en lainformacion.com


----------



## Galvani (27 Dic 2012)

Bueno, ayer estuve en Hacienda preguntando y nada, la tía decía lo típico, declarar los rendimientos, cosa que ya lo tenemos hecho con el formulario dicho. Ahora buscando he dado con lo que será el modelo a presentar para las cuentas con más de 50000, valores, inmuebles... Supuestamente deben incluirlo en la parte telemática de Aeat

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...taria/Normativas/Normas_tramitacion/Anexo.pdf


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Dic 2012)

Imagno, que si tengo la cuenta con los 10 euros de la apertura, no tengo que enviar ningun papel...

Y si transfiero dinero a la cuenta a la que no da ninguna remuneración, creo que era la orange account, supongo que tampoco tengo que enviar ningun papel...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Dic 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Imagno, que si tengo la cuenta con los 10 euros de la apertura, no tengo que enviar ningun papel...
> 
> Y si transfiero dinero a la cuenta a la que no da ninguna remuneración, creo que era la orange account, supongo que tampoco tengo que enviar ningun papel...



al BdE si
a Hacienda no


----------



## Betis2 (1 Ene 2013)

Ya me han pagado los intereses de la cuenta de ahorros. Aunque sea poco, no me han hecho retención, sólo aparece un movimiento de pago de interés el 31-12-2012. Por mis cálculos son correctos.
Saludos a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo 2013, qué os traiga SALUD, TRABAJO Y DINERO.


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2013)

Eso quiere decir que te han tramitado lo del formulario y que te lo retienen aquí supongo...


----------



## Betis2 (3 Ene 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que te han tramitado lo del formulario y que te lo retienen aquí supongo...



Bueno, aquí no me lo retienen, sino que supongo que ING-Lux informará de los intereses que me han pagado para que cuando haga la Declaración del IRPF pague los impuestos correspondientes (21%) aquí.
¿Le han retenido a alguien por los intereses?


----------



## niño de los tanques (3 Ene 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Bueno, aquí no me lo retienen, sino que supongo que ING-Lux informará de los intereses que me han pagado para que cuando haga la Declaración del IRPF pague los impuestos correspondientes (21%) aquí.
> ¿Le han retenido a alguien por los intereses?



Me han abonado sin retención, igualito que a ti. Lo pedí y creo que ha funcionado. En la próxima declaración comunicaré los intereses y aplicaré el 21%.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (3 Ene 2013)

PREGUNTA: 

¿Alguien ha probado el *Broker de ING LU*?
Agradecería que contara que tal funciona, comisiones de custodia y por operación, retenciones en dividendos, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## forondito (4 Ene 2013)

Estimados foreros,

Sólo comentaros que yo también he recibido el ingreso de los "beneficios" que me ha generado la cuenta remunerada.

Yo también he hecho las gestiones para que no me retengan nada y pagar impuestos en España.

Me sucede supongo que igual que a vosotros, que no encuentro en ing.lu, la forma de descargar recibos en forma de .pdf para conocer un poco mas detalladamente los movimientos de mi cuenta. Por mas vueltas que le doy no veo que exista esa opción en la web.

Yo he hecho varias transferencias a la cuenta "savings" en diferentes fechas por lo que se me complica el cálculo.

¿Qué cálculos habéis hecho para saber si lo que os han ingresado es el 0,7% por la cuenta remunerada o le han retenido algo?


----------



## Galvani (5 Ene 2013)

Me pasa igual, no sé si lo que me han ingresado lleva ya el descuento o no. Lo mejor es pedir un certificado de retenciones como mandan los bancos aquí.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (5 Ene 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Me pasa igual, no sé si lo que me han ingresado lleva ya el descuento o no. Lo mejor es pedir un certificado de retenciones como mandan los bancos aquí.



Ojo antes de pedirlo, entérate bien si lo cobran! igual te llevas una sorpresa!!!


----------



## eufcb5 (7 Ene 2013)

yo tambien he recibido la notificacion de los intereses sin aplicarme retencion alguna y tambien envie el papel para que mandaran mis datos a españa pero como vosotros ninguna retencion aparece.
@forondito lo de bajarte los archivos en pdf el banco lo actualiza el segundo dia laborable de cada mes segun me respondieron a mi la forma de descargarlos es una ventanita que paraece al lado de la pasta que tengas en la cuenta y tienes que clicar alli pero ya tre digo que solo lo actualizan una vez cada mes.por cierto alguno habeis recibido mails seguidos del banco ayer y antes de ayer??iros al loro con eso que me han dicho que hay mucho pishing con este banco.


----------



## niño de los tanques (7 Ene 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> yo tambien he recibido la notificacion de los intereses sin aplicarme retencion alguna y tambien envie el papel para que mandaran mis datos a españa pero como vosotros ninguna retencion aparece.
> @forondito lo de bajarte los archivos en pdf el banco lo actualiza el segundo dia laborable de cada mes segun me respondieron a mi la forma de descargarlos es una ventanita que paraece al lado de la pasta que tengas en la cuenta y tienes que clicar alli pero ya tre digo que solo lo actualizan una vez cada mes.por cierto alguno habeis recibido mails seguidos del banco ayer y antes de ayer??iros al loro con eso que me han dicho que hay mucho pishing con este banco.



Efectivamente debe ser pishing, recibí un mail para que fuera a mensajes,(como hace el banco cuando tiene algún comunicado). Pero no había ningún mensaje nuevo. Ahora llamaré al banco y os informaré de lo que me digan. Pero insisto en darte la razón en cuanto al pishing.


----------



## Galvani (7 Ene 2013)

También he recibido el correo... Yo tampoco se cómo calcular si lo que me han pagado es sin descontar o no. Pero vamos, por lo que es, resulta vergonzoso tener que declarar eso.


----------



## eufcb5 (7 Ene 2013)

@nino de los tanques correcto lo mismo que yo no habia mensajes yo me conecte directamente desde su web no desde el correo con lo que deduzco o bien tienen un topo dentro o bien es un error de su sistema francamnte relativo a comunicacion con el banco creo que swissquote tiene mejor servicio que estos ya nos informaras saludos.


----------



## niño de los tanques (8 Ene 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Efectivamente debe ser pishing, recibí un mail para que fuera a mensajes,(como hace el banco cuando tiene algún comunicado). Pero no había ningún mensaje nuevo. Ahora llamaré al banco y os informaré de lo que me digan. Pero insisto en darte la razón en cuanto al pishing.



La Agencia me dice que ha sido error del sistema. Han repetido el mensaje anterior.
Salu2


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Ene 2013)

0.80% paga IN LUX
https://www.keytradebank.lu/en/banking/savingsComp


----------



## Betis2 (10 Ene 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 0.80% paga IN LUX
> https://www.keytradebank.lu/en/banking/savingsComp



Eso es antiguo o un error, actualmente pagan el 0,70 %.

Savings accounts interest rates - ING - Savings accounts

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2013)

Todo OK... he hecho transferencias y tal... pero aún no me han enviado la V Pay card...  , tienen que estar desbordados... 


Saludos


----------



## niño de los tanques (11 Ene 2013)

Acabo de recibir un nuevo mensaje en mailbox, no lo entiendo bien porque está en francés, (a pesar de que el idioma que escogí fue english). No lo entiendo bien creo que trata de una nueva web con mayores prestaciones. A pesar de pasarlo por el google translate no tengo éxito. Por favor alguien que me lo pueda traducir. Muchas gracias


----------



## Betis2 (11 Ene 2013)

Yo también lo he visto y viene en francés (el idioma oficial de Luxemburgo es el francés). Lo he traducido con el google y viene a decir que van hacer una nueva web, con más operatoria que la actual.
Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Ene 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo también lo he visto y viene en francés (el idioma oficial de Luxemburgo es el francés). Lo he traducido con el google y viene a decir que van hacer una nueva web, con más operatoria que la actual.
> Saludos



Pues estaria bien, porque la actual es la minima expresion funcional....


----------



## forondito (12 Ene 2013)

Buenas,

Os pego el contenido del correo y la traducción automática:

De: ING Luxembourg

Date: 10/01/2013 08:14

Objet:	Dans quelques jours, découvrez la nouvelle page d’accueil de My ING !


Chère cliente, cher client,

D’ici quelques jours, une nouvelle page d’accueil sera disponible sur My ING.

Ce nouvel écran proposera un aperçu rapide de vos principaux produits (Mes Comptes Courants, Mes Comptes Epargnes, Mes Comptes Visa et Mes Dossiers Titres) ainsi qu’un accès direct aux transactions les plus utilisées du site.

Et ce n’est pas tout : les blocs proposés seront paramétrables afin qu’ils correspondent au mieux à vos besoins.

Comment faire pour y accéder ? Rien de plus simple, cette page sera directement ffichée
après la saisie de vos identifiants de connexion si vous disposez d’au moins deux produits
distincts parmi la liste suivante : comptes courants, comptes épargnes, comptes Visa et dossiers titres. 

Lorsque cette nouvelle page d’accueil sera disponible, nous vous invitons à parcourir la section « Besoin d’aide » de celle-ci pour en connaître toutes les caractéristiques ainsi que de nous faire part de vos commentaires via votre messagerie sécurisée.

Cordialement.

ING Luxembourg 


--- Traducción automática

Estimado cliente, querido cliente,

A los pocos días, una nueva página de bienvenida estará disponible en My ING.

Esta nueva pantalla ofrece una visión general de los principales productos (Mis Cuentas Corrientes, Cuentas de Ahorros mi, mi Mis archivos y cuentas de inversiones Visa) y acceso directo a las operaciones más utilizadas en el sitio.

Y eso no es todo: los bloques se propone configurar para que coincida con a sus necesidades.

¿Cómo llegar? Nada más simple, esta página se mostrará directamente después de introducir su nombre de usuario si tiene por lo menos dos productos distinta de la siguiente lista: cuentas corrientes, cuentas de ahorro, las carteras de Visa y de valores.

Cuando esta nueva página estará disponible, por favor, busque la sección "Necesita ayuda" de la misma para aprender todas las funciones y nos hacen sus comentarios a través de su mensajería segura.

Cordialmente.

----

Y es eso, una nueva página web mejorada, que falta hace, yo también la veo muy simple.


----------



## Betis2 (19 Ene 2013)

Hoy he entrado en la web y es la misma. Sólo han cambiado han introducido al inicio una página-resumen más atractiva con lo que allí tenemos. Respecto a la operativa sigue siendo nula. Sólo podemos hacer transferencias. No se puede contratar ni depósitos, ni acciones, ni fondos de inversión ni nada. En eso ING direct les lleva un abismo.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2013)

como eso sea la nueva página apaga y vámonos... ::


----------



## eufcb5 (20 Ene 2013)

bueno tal vez podriamos sugerirselo si enviamos varios un mail tal vez hagan caso


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Todo OK... he hecho transferencias y tal... pero aún no me han enviado la V Pay card...  , tienen que estar desbordados...
> 
> 
> Saludos




Pues si que me la habían enviado..., el 18 de diciembre...¡¡¡¡ :ouch:

Los cabrones de correo son unos vagos, que ascazo de semifuncis... :vomito:


Saludos


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (27 Ene 2013)

Si alguien ha contratado el Broker de ING Lu, please que nos comente un poco.
Funcionalidades, Mercados y Tarifas.

Gracias.


----------



## pikki (1 Feb 2013)

Bueno hoy los que hemos abierto cuenta en ing.lu, tenemos deberes adicionales:

Hacienda obliga a identificar cuentas y bienes en el extranjero desde hoy - elEconomista.es


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Feb 2013)

pikki dijo:


> Bueno hoy los que hemos abierto cuenta en ing.lu, tenemos deberes adicionales:
> 
> Hacienda obliga a identificar cuentas y bienes en el extranjero desde hoy - elEconomista.es



Solo los que tengáis cuentas con saldos totales superiores a 50.000€, no hace falta poner nervioso al personal.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (1 Feb 2013)

Comentaros que ayer recibí una carta de ING Lu en la cual me envían la información que, salvo indicación mía en un plazo de 20 días, enviarán a las autoridades fiscales españolas, tal y como solicité. No indican números de cuenta ni similares sino, únicamente, los intereses generados así como las retenciones practicadas ( en mi caso 0 ).


----------



## Betis2 (1 Feb 2013)

Yo también la he recibido. Os la adjunto como un archivo de imagen.


----------



## Betis2 (1 Feb 2013)

Por cierto, ¡qué vergüenza lo del modelo 720!. No sólo les basta con que hayamos informado de la apertura de la cuenta al Banco de España y hayamos autorizado a ING Lux para que manden información sobre los intereses generados a la AEAT, sino que tenemos también que informar sobre el saldo medio del último trimestre y del saldo a final de año, cuando nuestras cuentas son completamente claras (todas con transferencias desde cuentas de bancos españoles).
¿Habrá informado el Sr. Bárcenas al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta en Suiza?
Esto es vergonzoso y debería tomar cartas en el asunto la Unión Europea ante las trabas que pone nuestro gobierno para tener cuentas corrientes abiertas en paises de la Unión.
¡En su exigencia llevan su penitencia!


----------



## eufcb5 (2 Feb 2013)

por si todavia quereis diversificar mas se ha abierto un hilio titulado ahora si es el momento de llevarse los ahorros donde un forero ha descubierto nuevos bancos on-line hay uno holandes con web en ingles para los que os atrevais con aleman y frances tambien hay bancos de esos paises el hilo es del viernes 1 de febrero. 
el modelo 720 solo es para los que sumen un total de 50000 euros fuera en todas las cuentas!!!!


----------



## estanflacion (3 Feb 2013)

Hola paisanos,

Quizás ya están respondidas estas preguntas, pero no las he encontrado, ¿cuánto tiempo tardan en enviarte las contraseñas/tarjeta desde que abres la cuenta?

En la primera transferencia que hay que enviar a una cuenta que es de un sólo uso, ¿pero cuál es el nombre del destinatario, el dela propia persona o ING?

Yo ya comenté en otros post que no pienso declarar nada en España de mis cuentas en el extranjero. Es dinero legal, pero no me fió de los HDP que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Betis2 (3 Feb 2013)

A mi me tardó poco (creo que unos 10 días) pero la abrí en julio. Se que ahora tienen muchas peticiones y pueden tardarte unos días más. 
La primera transferencia yo la hice a mi nombre al número de cuenta de un solo uso que te suministran. 
Lo de no declarar las gananacias tu allá, pero si no te fías de los que nos gobiernan fíjate (y muy bien) en los de Hacienda, pues como te pillen se te cae el pelo, y encima por nada, pues allí pagarás el 35% de impuestos y aquí un 21%.
Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2013)

estanflacion dijo:


> Hola paisanos,
> 
> Quizás ya están respondidas estas preguntas, pero no las he encontrado, ¿cuánto tiempo tardan en enviarte las contraseñas/tarjeta desde que abres la cuenta?
> 
> ...



links porfa


----------



## estanflacion (3 Feb 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> links porfa



No entiendo. ¿Links, de qué? Si yo preguntaba


----------



## estanflacion (3 Feb 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> A mi me tardó poco (creo que unos 10 días) pero la abrí en julio. Se que ahora tienen muchas peticiones y pueden tardarte unos días más.
> La primera transferencia yo la hice a mi nombre al número de cuenta de un solo uso que te suministran.
> Lo de no declarar las gananacias tu allá, pero si no te fías de los que nos gobiernan fíjate (y muy bien) en los de Hacienda, pues como te pillen se te cae el pelo, y encima por nada, pues allí pagarás el 35% de impuestos y aquí un 21%.
> Saludos



Gracias por las respuestas. 

Sobre lo declarar tienes razón, y cada cuál debe decidir. Yo no quiero fomentar no declarar, sólo comento mi caso personal, a pesar de que se pueda pensar que soy un defraudador. Yo prefiero no tener intereses, que el estado sepa donde tengo mi dinero. De hecho, en España no tengo nada, más que cuentas con saldos para pagos mensuales.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Feb 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> por si todavia quereis diversificar mas se ha abierto un hilio titulado ahora si es el momento de llevarse los ahorros donde un forero ha descubierto nuevos bancos on-line hay uno holandes con web en ingles para los que os atrevais con aleman y frances tambien hay bancos de esos paises el hilo es del viernes 1 de febrero.
> el modelo 720 solo es para los que sumen un total de 50000 euros fuera en todas las cuentas!!!!



perdona estanflacion... no iba contigo



era aqui: Links porfa


----------



## niño de los tanques (4 Feb 2013)

Modelo 720

Les pido el NIF del banco y los de ING.LU, me dicen que no lo necesito. Sin embargo sabéis 
que hay que informarlo.
Me podéis facilitar el NIF.
En la web informan del número para el IVA (VAT), pero creo que ese no es el NIF. Gracias


----------



## pikki (4 Feb 2013)

Yo no veo el NIF tampoco...


----------



## Galvani (6 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Modelo 720
> 
> Les pido el NIF del banco y los de ING.LU, me dicen que no lo necesito. Sin embargo sabéis
> que hay que informarlo.
> ...



Será el CIF o similar,el NIF para personas; tendré que informarme yo también.
Entonces, saldo medio del último trimestre y cantidad a día 31, pero tengo una duda. Como el dinero se manda a la Orange y de esta inmediatamente a la savings para que te rente lo poquísimo que da, en la orange no queda nada a día 31 y tampoco nunca tendrá normalmente más de 50000, porque lo que entra sale a la otra. ¿No será necesario declararla entonces si todo está en la otra? Porque el saldo a 31 pondrías 0 y el saldo medio no sé que daría teniendo el dinero un día o dos hasta irlo pasando.


----------



## niño de los tanques (9 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Será el CIF o similar,el NIF para personas; tendré que informarme yo también.
> Entonces, saldo medio del último trimestre y cantidad a día 31, pero tengo una duda. Como el dinero se manda a la Orange y de esta inmediatamente a la savings para que te rente lo poquísimo que da, en la orange no queda nada a día 31 y tampoco nunca tendrá normalmente más de 50000, porque lo que entra sale a la otra. ¿No será necesario declararla entonces si todo está en la otra? Porque el saldo a 31 pondrías 0 y el saldo medio no sé que daría teniendo el dinero un día o dos hasta irlo pasando.



Te diré lo que yo pienso hacer: Declararé las 2 (la orange como cuenta corriente y la savings como cuenta de ahorro). En la orange saldo a 31/12/2012 1 euro, y saldo medio del 4º trimestre también 1 euro. En la savings saldo a 31 + los intereses abonados; en la savings la media del saldo en los 92 días del 4º trimestre. Si algún forero detecta algún error ruego me corrija.
En cuanto al NIF (creo que ellos lo entienden por TIN= Tax Identification Number) he tenido que adjuntarles copia del modelo 720 para que vean que nos exigen informarlo porque después de pedirlo por tercera vez, mi agente me
lo ha pedido.
Mi opinión es que alucinan que la AEAT nos obligue hacer una Información de los bienes en el extranjero. Para mi agente cree suficiente que cuando haga la Renta de 2012 declare las cuentas, los intereses y pague el impuesto. Para hacerlo mi dice que no necesito el TIN del banco, que solo necesito el TIN de los titulares de las cuentas. 
Si no fuera por esas dilaciones ya hubiera cumplimentado el dichoso 720, pero
no es culpa del banco, es culpa de nuestra Hacienda que hace cosas que no hace nadie en Europa con las cuentas legales.
Si algún forero puede colgarnos el TIN de ING Luxembourg por favor que lo haga. Yo me comprometo a publicarlo si lo consigo. Para que nadie tenga que dar tantas explicaciones como les estoy dando.


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2013)

Los 92 días del tercer trimestre. ¿Cómo has calculado el saldo medio del trimestre?, porque algunos abrimos la cuenta en noviembre, ¿te lo han facilitado ellos? ¿El euro ése que dices es porque dejaste un euro en la Orange? A mi me dijeron que lo del TIN era para los que vivían en Estados Unidos, de hecho en el documento que se manda para lo de la retención, va esa casilla sin rellenar. De todas maneras toda empresa tiene un CIF, no sé por qué les cuesta tanto darlo. Supongo que en el 720 declaras el banco, dirección y demás de la sede central, porque lo otro son sucursales, y el TIN o CIF o lo que sea es único porque todas las sedes son de la matriz claro. Por cierto, en las casillas para poner el importe y lo del saldo medio veo que no deja escribir, ¿cómo hay que hacer?


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Los 92 días del tercer trimestre. ¿Cómo has calculado el saldo medio del trimestre?, porque algunos abrimos la cuenta en noviembre, ¿te lo han facilitado ellos? ¿El euro ése que dices es porque dejaste un euro en la Orange? A mi me dijeron que lo del TIN era para los que vivían en Estados Unidos, de hecho en el documento que se manda para lo de la retención, va esa casilla sin rellenar. De todas maneras toda empresa tiene un CIF, no sé por qué les cuesta tanto darlo. Supongo que en el 720 declaras el banco, dirección y demás de la sede central, porque lo otro son sucursales, y el TIN o CIF o lo que sea es único porque todas las sedes son de la matriz claro. Por cierto, en las casillas para poner el importe y lo del saldo medio veo que no deja escribir, ¿cómo hay que hacer?



El saldo que mantengo en la orange es 1 euro (aunque se pueda estar a 0). Para el cálculo del saldo medio del 4º trimestre voy a ponerte un ejemplo (que refleja como yo lo he calculado): Supongamos que el 12/11/2012 ingreso 30k, el 28/11 ingreso 25k y el 10/12 ingreso 10k. 
30.000 x 16 días(que hay entre el 12 y el 28)= 480.000
55.000 x 12 días (entre el 28 y el 10) = 660.000
65.000 x 21 días (entre el 10 y el 31/12) =1365.000
Totales 49 días 2505.000
Ahora dividimos 2505.000 entre 49 = 51.122,44 euros de saldo medio 4º trimestre. 
Espero que esa sea la forma aceptada por la AEAT. SI NO ESTA BIEN POR FAVOR QUE ALGUIEN ME CORRIJA, pues todavía estoy a tiempo de enmendarlo.
En efecto yo también pongo los datos de la central de ING. No facilitan el TIN no se porque, cuando realmente no les compromete a nada. (Si tienes que pedir el de Swissquote, verás que te lo mandan de inmediato su TIN a tu Mailbox). 
Ignoro el motivo que el sistema no te deje entrar los saldos en la declaración. Yo no lo he probado todavía, pero eso también me mosquea.


----------



## Betis2 (10 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> El saldo que mantengo en la orange es 1 euro (aunque se pueda estar a 0). Para el cálculo del saldo medio del 4º trimestre voy a ponerte un ejemplo (que refleja como yo lo he calculado): Supongamos que el 12/11/2012 ingreso 30k, el 28/11 ingreso 25k y el 10/12 ingreso 10k.
> 30.000 x 16 días(que hay entre el 12 y el 28)= 480.000
> 55.000 x 12 días (entre el 28 y el 10) = 660.000
> 65.000 x 21 días (entre el 10 y el 31/12) =1365.000
> ...



Bien, ese sería el saldo medio desde 12/11/2012, pero no el del trimestre. Para hacerlo correctamente, deberías tener en cuenta los días del trimestre entero, es decir, te faltan incluir 31 días de octubre y 11 de noviembre a 0 €, es decir, lo correcto sería dividir 2.505.000 entre 91 días = 27.527 €. 
Échame cuenta que he hecho varias declaraciones del Patrimonio y van por ahí. Te piden siempre el saldo a final de año y el saldo medio del trimestre, y tributas por el más alto. Conclusión, si tienes que hacer la Declaración el Patrimonio en el 4º trimestre no debes mover el dinero, pues sino pagarás más por este injusto impuesto. En algunas cuentas tendrás más alto el saldo medio y en otras el de final de año. Eso si, el saldo medio del trimestre es contando todos los días del mismo, independientemente que la cuentas la abras el 30 de diciembre, en cuyo caso el saldo medio será muy pequeño.


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Feb 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Bien, ese sería el saldo medio desde 12/11/2012, pero no el del trimestre. Para hacerlo correctamente, deberías tener en cuenta los días del trimestre entero, es decir, te faltan incluir 31 días de octubre y 11 de noviembre a 0 €, es decir, lo correcto sería dividir 2.505.000 entre 91 días = 27.527 €.
> Échame cuenta que he hecho varias declaraciones del Patrimonio y van por ahí. Te piden siempre el saldo a final de año y el saldo medio del trimestre, y tributas por el más alto. Conclusión, si tienes que hacer la Declaración el Patrimonio en el 4º trimestre no debes mover el dinero, pues sino pagarás más por este injusto impuesto. En algunas cuentas tendrás más alto el saldo medio y en otras el de final de año. Eso si, el saldo medio del trimestre es contando todos los días del mismo, independientemente que la cuentas la abras el 30 de diciembre, en cuyo caso el saldo medio será muy pequeño.



Tienes toda la razón, ha sido un lapsus. Ocurre que como bien dices los días del trimestre a 0 hay que contarlos para calcular el trimestre entero.
Gracias


----------



## Galvani (10 Feb 2013)

Son 92 días los del último trimestre, octubre y diciembre 31 y noviembre 30. Entonces los puntos ahora son conseguir el TIN ése y ver que pasa con las casillas para meter datos que comento. ¿Hay alguna forma de ver el día que se abrió la cuenta?, creo que borré el mensaje de bienvenida. Para poner entonces la dirección de la entidad usamos: ING Luxembourg, Société Anonyme
52, route d’Esch L-2965 Luxembourg
Que son los de la central. Luego en el formulario que se enviaba venían estos datos también:

R.C.S.. Luxembourg B. 6041
TVA LU 11082217

El r.c.s es esto:

El Registro de Comercio y de Sociedades (RCS) es un directorio oficial de todas las personas físicas y jurídicas dedicadas al comercio y otras entidades cubiertas por la ley modificada de 19 de diciembre de 2002, sobre el registro de comercio y sociedades y la contabilidad y las cuentas anuales de las empresas y se modifican otras leyes determinadas (en adelante "la Ley de 2002").

Y sobre el TVA esto:

Luxemburgo es un país miembro de la UE, es el régimen del IVA en la UE. Los Estados miembros deben transponer las directivas comunitarias en materia de IVA en su propia legislación.

Tipo normal del IVA: 15%

Tipo reducido del IVA: 3%, 6%, 12%

Registro de ventas a distancia umbral: 100.000 €

Formato del número de IVA europeo LU99999999

Es raro que en los documentos no aparezca la identificación. Parece que aquí estamos más controlados que nadie.


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Son 92 días los del último trimestre, octubre y diciembre 31 y noviembre 30. Entonces los puntos ahora son conseguir el TIN ése y ver que pasa con las casillas para meter datos que comento. ¿Hay alguna forma de ver el día que se abrió la cuenta?, creo que borré el mensaje de bienvenida. Para poner entonces la dirección de la entidad usamos: ING Luxembourg, Société Anonyme
> 52, route d’Esch L-2965 Luxembourg
> Que son los de la central. Luego en el formulario que se enviaba venían estos datos también:
> 
> ...



Estoy pensando que si no te entran los saldos pueda ser por no poner ceros para cubrir los espacios en blanco. Me explico, el saldo a 31/12/2012 va de la casilla 433 a 444 (12 posiciones) supongamos un saldo de 65.124,35 euros. Pondremos 000000065124 (así llenamos las 12 casillas). Los 35 céntimos en las casillas 445 y 446. ¿Es eso?
En efecto la dirección es la que indicas, es la dirección de la central.


----------



## Galvani (10 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Estoy pensando que si no te entran los saldos pueda ser por no poner ceros para cubrir los espacios en blanco. Me explico, el saldo a 31/12/2012 va de la casilla 433 a 444 (12 posiciones) supongamos un saldo de 65.124,35 euros. Pondremos 000000065124 (así llenamos las 12 casillas). Los 35 céntimos en las casillas 445 y 446. ¿Es eso?
> En efecto la dirección es la que indicas, es la dirección de la central.



Te explico,

Cuando accedo al formulario, (después de pedirte que escojas tu certificado digital) aparece la pantalla que pone arriba en azul "Declarante y resumen declaración" debajo y con un asterisco NIF y apellidos y nombre y debajo "Persona con quien relacionarse" y nuevamente NIF y apellidos y nombre. Esto me deja meterlo.
Debajo "Declaración complementaria o sustitutiva", en el que hay dos casillas para marcar y un apartado al lado que dice "Número identificativo de la declaración anterior" que sólo deja meter datos si marcas una de las casillas de al lado, en caso contrario está en un color algo más oscuro y no deja meter nada pero aquí no debemos meter nada.
Y debajo están las casillas para meter saldo y saldo medio que están en ese color y no deja meter nada. 
Luego debajo hay una opción que es ver bien o derecho que expande otra ventana en la que no me deja meter nada en las casillas blancas o algo más oscuras, supongo que porque lo anterior no está relleno. Instalé el configurador de aeat por si era eso pero nada. Y no sé si puedo instalar el certificado digital en otro pc para probar. 
Las casillas que dices no tienen número o yo no lo veo, es más simple que el pdf que había por ahí en el que venían un montón de apartados


----------



## señor eko (11 Feb 2013)

marklin dijo:


> 2. No me queda muy claro como rellenar lo de los movimientos mensuales (medios) de ida y vuelta. ¿Hay algún valor estándar que uséis para minimizar problemas si el patrón termina siendo distinto?. Estoy pensado en si al final se realizase movimientos puntuales pero no mensuales, muy distanciados en el tiempo, pero de bastante mayor cuantía que la indicada. En cual caso qué datos a rellenar a priori serían los más aconsejable para dichos campos¿?.
> Supongo que son valores orientativos para ellos. Pero me hace dudar por si fuere algún límite que después pudiere llevar algún que otro problemilla administrativo o tope.
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias.





forondito dijo:


> Estimado marklin,
> 
> 
> 2. Rellenar movimientos mensuales estimados...
> ...





marklin dijo:


> Por cierto, sabéis como habría de calcularse lo de las cantidades aprox. mensuales (de aportación y retiro) en el formulario de relleno de la cuenta ING Lux. ¿Si en principio se pensare realizar un par de aportaciones iniciales y unas pocas basante menores durante el año?



¿Qué es eso que comentábais de los movimientos mensuales estimados o medios? He indagado por la web pero no he visto nada. ¿Se trata de transferencias automáticas programadas o algo por el estilo? ¿Dónde se puede hacer eso en la web?



ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Comentaros que ayer recibí una carta de ING Lu en la cual me envían la información que, salvo indicación mía en un plazo de 20 días, enviarán a las autoridades fiscales españolas, tal y como solicité. No indican números de cuenta ni similares sino, únicamente, los intereses generados así como las retenciones practicadas ( en mi caso 0 ).



Arcangelito, ¿tú enviaste el documento para que no te hicieran la retención en Luxemburgo a pesar de no haber generado intereses en 2012? Yo la verdad es que no envié nada porque tampoco había generado intereses, pero ahora no sé si hice bien o no...


----------



## lcdbop (11 Feb 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar del ING Lux para decirme que el certificado de Hacienda que pedía es solo útil para la cuenta (IBAN) que puse, que *debería haber puesto en número de cliente (de 6 cifras) para que tuviese validez para todas las cuentas*. Me han dicho que el documento de la Asociación de Bancos Luxemburgueses no es válido para ellos, que me van a madar ellos su modelo. Aún me ha llegado, pero creo que será el que está en el mensaje 676 (enviado por Alcachi). Este es el que vale para todas las cuentas.
> Por cierto, me llamó alguien que no hablaba español y como no le entendía (medio entiendo el escrito, pero no lo hablo el inglés) me ha vuelto a llamar una Stra. muy amable, gallega para más señas, llamada Maribel López. Me dice que está saturada de trabajo, pues es la única que habla español y han abierto un motón de españoles cuentas allí.
> Saludos a todos.



Hola Betis2, gracias por tus aportes, igual que los de muchos otros.
Tengo una pregunta, ¿ese número de cliente de 6 cifras es igual al número de referencia que nos asignan cuando solicitamos la apertura de la Orange Account?
Gracias.


----------



## Betis2 (11 Feb 2013)

lcdbop dijo:


> Hola Betis2, gracias por tus aportes, igual que los de muchos otros.
> Tengo una pregunta, ¿ese número de cliente de 6 cifras es igual al número de referencia que nos asignan cuando solicitamos la apertura de la Orange Account?
> Gracias.



No, es otro. Son seis números consecutivos de tus cuentas. Exactamente los que ocupan la posición 8-13 incluidos. Me explico, si el IBAN es:
LU18 014& &XXX XXX& &&&&, los que ocupan los lugares X.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (12 Feb 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Arcangelito, ¿tú enviaste el documento para que no te hicieran la retención en Luxemburgo a pesar de no haber generado intereses en 2012? Yo la verdad es que no envié nada porque tampoco había generado intereses, pero ahora no sé si hice bien o no...



Efectivamente. Yo envié el documento para que no me realizaran retención. No obstante, decirte que como no estaba claro el límite que iba a dar Hacienda para el tema de la declaración, o no, decidí no llegar al tope de 50.000, aparte de que tenía todo el saldo en la cuenta que no da intereses, salvo unos días que traspasé algo para probar y me han dado unos céntimos de intereses.

Así que, declarado al Banco de España, enviado documento para que no me retengan intereses en Luxemburgo e informen a Hacienda, y no envío del nuevo impreso que se han inventado los de Hacienda al no llegar, el año pasado, al límite de 50.000 euros.


----------



## Galvani (13 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Estoy pensando que si no te entran los saldos pueda ser por no poner ceros para cubrir los espacios en blanco. Me explico, el saldo a 31/12/2012 va de la casilla 433 a 444 (12 posiciones) supongamos un saldo de 65.124,35 euros. Pondremos 000000065124 (así llenamos las 12 casillas). Los 35 céntimos en las casillas 445 y 446. ¿Es eso?
> En efecto la dirección es la que indicas, es la dirección de la central.



Ayer llamé al soporte telefónico de Hacienda y al final era que no pinchaba en la cruz verde de nuevo registro, y así claro que no deja meter nada. Respecto a lo que decías del TIN del banco, por tel me han dicho que ellos sólo tienen el BIC para todo, el CEL... ése. También le ha extrañado que pidan eso, pero vamos que no sé si vale con eso porque por lo que decías creo que era otro número difícil de conseguir.


----------



## niño de los tanques (14 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Ayer llamé al soporte telefónico de Hacienda y al final era que no pinchaba en la cruz verde de nuevo registro, y así claro que no deja meter nada. Respecto a lo que decías del TIN del banco, por tel me han dicho que ellos sólo tienen el BIC para todo, el CEL... ése. También le ha extrañado que pidan eso, pero vamos que no sé si vale con eso porque por lo que decías creo que era otro número difícil de conseguir.



Estoy esperando que me contesten del banco sobre el número de identificación fiscal (TIN). Hoy hace 8 días les envié la Ley y los anexos que me descargué del BOE., espero que me contesten pronto y si consigo el TIN te lo comunicaré.
Saludos


----------



## pikki (14 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Estoy esperando que me contesten del banco sobre el número de identificación fiscal (TIN). Hoy hace 8 días les envié la Ley y los anexos que me descargué del BOE., espero que me contesten pronto y si consigo el TIN te lo comunicaré.
> Saludos



Esperaremos a ver si te contestan


----------



## Galvani (14 Feb 2013)

Es una pasada que no sepa un empleado del banco este dato y tener que mandarles la ley para que lo miren, como para una urgencia.


----------



## eufcb5 (14 Feb 2013)

Ojo con el pishing con este banco!!


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2013)

Una duda, hay q informar todos los años con el documento ese q te manda ING lux por mensajería interna o solo con enviar undocumento ya nos vale para siempre hasta q volvamos a enviar otro?

Lo envíe en diciembre para q contara para el año pasado para la irpf de este año. Supongo que ya este año no hay q enviarlo para la declaracion de año q viene...


----------



## señor eko (16 Feb 2013)

Estoy revisando la información de las última páginas del hilo sobre como comunicar a ING Lux para que no me retengan nada e informen a la hacienda española de mis cuentas, así que aprovecho para recapitular como hay que proceder y de paso pregunto un par de dudas.

Según he leido hay dos opciones para comunicar esto a ING lux, bien a través de un formulario que hay que solicitar a ING lux (que te envian por mensajería interna), o bien a través de un certificado de hacienda de residencia fiscal. Algunos comentabáis que habíais enviado los dos, así que en principio yo haré lo mismo.

La primera duda es: el certificado de hacienda imagino que te lo expiden en la lengua cervantina, por lo que así es como se lo envíais a ING Lux, ¿verdad? Y por otro lado, supongo que será tan válido un certificado sacado con la firma digital como un certificado enviado solicitado en una oficina de la AEAT y enviado a tu casa.

Otra duda: he leido que en el anexo al certificado de Hacienda, en el apartado de _Número de cuenta del perceptor de las rentas o, en su defecto, la identificación del crédito_ se debe de poner el número de cliente (de 6 cifras) para que tenga validez para todas las cuentas, porque si solo pones un IBAN, pues solo afectaría a esa cuenta bancaria. ¿Es eso cierto? Y relacionado con esto, si quiero pedir el certificado de Hacienda de la residencia fiscal a través de mi firma digital, ¿cómo hago para añadir la información del anexo al modelo 1 (en el que tengo que incluir la información del número de cliente que he mencionado un poco más arriba, el NIF, etc)?

Y por último, ¿a qué dirección habéis enviado los dos documentos, a la de vuestra sucursal o a la central de ING lux?

Danke, shurs.


----------



## Galvani (17 Feb 2013)

Manda sólo el que te envian ellos y es suficiente, acordándote de marcar una de las dos casillas que vienen. Lo mandas a la central.


----------



## foreskin (17 Feb 2013)

Alguien sabe como está el tema de la declaración de las cuentas a las haciendas vascas. Yo no he pasado el límite de los 50.000 hasta entrado el 2013, por lo que entiendo que, de tener que declararlas, sería para la declaración del año que viene... pero de todas formas ¿La hacienda vizcaína exige lo mismo que la española?


----------



## Galvani (17 Feb 2013)

Si a 31/12 no tenías más de 50000 en una o entre la suma de varias no has de hacerlo. Para el año que viene sí claro. Esa norma engancha a todo Dios en España.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Si a 31/12 no tenías más de 50000 en una o entre la suma de varias no has de hacerlo. Para el año que viene sí claro. Esa norma engancha a todo Dios en España.



agencia tributaria no es hacienda vasca


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2013)

Mi no entender... que producto veis tan interesante en ING Lu? 
Estoy mirando y a priori no veo nada que sea interesante.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Feb 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mi no entender... que producto veis tan interesante en ING Lu?
> Estoy mirando y a priori no veo nada que sea interesante.



Ningún producto, solo la tranquilidad de tener el dinero fuera de España sin tener que desplazarte para abrir una cuenta.


----------



## señor eko (18 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Manda sólo el que te envian ellos y es suficiente, acordándote de marcar una de las dos casillas que vienen. Lo mandas a la central.



Vale, de cualquier manera, estoy pensando que quizás el documento que se pide hacienda, además de para evitar la retención en Lux, también puede servir para informar a Hacienda de que tienes allí cuenta ienso:

Creo que voy a enviar los dos por si acaso, porqe algunos foreros lo habéis hecho así, ¿cierto?




señor eko dijo:


> Otra duda: he leido que en el anexo al certificado de Hacienda, en el apartado de _Número de cuenta del perceptor de las rentas o, en su defecto, la identificación del crédito_ se debe de poner el número de cliente (de 6 cifras) para que tenga validez para todas las cuentas, porque si solo pones un IBAN, pues solo afectaría a esa cuenta bancaria. ¿Es eso cierto? Y relacionado con esto, si quiero pedir el certificado de Hacienda de la residencia fiscal a través de mi firma digital, ¿cómo hago para añadir la información del anexo al modelo 1 (en el que tengo que incluir la información del número de cliente que he mencionado un poco más arriba, el NIF, etc)?



Por lo tanto, los que habéis mandado lo de hacienda, ¿qué pusistéis en lo de número de cuenta, el iban de cada cuenta o el número de cliente?


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2013)

> Mi no entender... que producto veis tan interesante en ING Lu?
> Estoy mirando y a priori no veo nada que sea interesante.
> 
> Ningún producto, solo la tranquilidad de tener el dinero fuera de España sin tener que desplazarte para abrir una cuenta.



Ahora me quedo mucho más tranquilo.... :'(


----------



## niño de los tanques (18 Feb 2013)

Número de Identificación Fiscal de Ing.lu.:

Me pueden facilitar el número colegas?

Gracias


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2013)

los que ya habeis cobrado interese en ing luxemburgo podeis decirnos sin los intereses los pagan de manera trimestra? alguien puso que solo los pagaron una vez a final de año y listo.

y otra cosa, la visa cybercard tienen asociado creo a ella un seguro. Alguno tambien dijo que "segun la normativa, tambien se esta obligado a informar de los seguros realizados con entidades del extranjero". la verdad es que esto me ha cogido por sorpresa, pq yo no he informado de los del seguro ese ni nada. :´(


----------



## imberecundo (19 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Número de Identificación Fiscal de Ing.lu.:
> 
> Me pueden facilitar el número colegas?
> 
> Gracias



Yo envie un correo a ING y otro a SQ, SQ me ha contestado pero ing Lu no, si te enteras del TIN, por favor dimelo


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2013)

Yo creo que nos interesa a todos :baba:

cuentanos, cuentanos


----------



## Betis2 (19 Feb 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Estoy revisando la información de las última páginas del hilo sobre como comunicar a ING Lux para que no me retengan nada e informen a la hacienda española de mis cuentas, así que aprovecho para recapitular como hay que proceder y de paso pregunto un par de dudas.
> 
> Según he leido hay dos opciones para comunicar esto a ING lux, bien a través de un formulario que hay que solicitar a ING lux (que te envian por mensajería interna), o bien a través de un certificado de hacienda de residencia fiscal. Algunos comentabáis que habíais enviado los dos, así que en principio yo haré lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Mi consejo, como el de otros, es que mandes relleno por correo postal (no digital pues quieren la firma física) el modelo que ellos te remiten por e-mail. 
Para lo de Hacienda no te vale el Certificado digital, pues tienes que entregar un anexo aparte. Yo lo hice físicamente en un oficina de la AEAT. En ese anexo debes poner el número de cliente (de 6 cifras), pues si pones solo el IBAN de la cuenta de ahorros solo no te retienen de ésta, pero si haces un depósito por ejemplo, de aquí si te retendrían. Eso fue lo que a mi me dijeron y me mandaron el modelo para que lo rellenase.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos


----------



## Galvani (19 Feb 2013)

Yo también hablé con mi agente y me dijo que la llamase hoy o mañana o enviase un correo para dármelo por ahí. Me dijo que no le había pasado antes y que lo estaba mirando para tenerlo para todos. A ver si es verdad, no entiendo cómo no tienen este número visible como cualquier otra empresa.


----------



## niño de los tanques (19 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Yo también hablé con mi agente y me dijo que la llamase hoy o mañana o enviase un correo para dármelo por ahí. Me dijo que no le había pasado antes y que lo estaba mirando para tenerlo para todos. A ver si es verdad, no entiendo cómo no tienen este número visible como cualquier otra empresa.



Por favor, si te enteras pasa el número. Yo estoy descontento con mi agente, repito lo que os dije hace 3 semanas que le he pedido el dichoso número, le he escrito y adjuntado la ley y el formulario. Le he llamado y me dice que está esperando respuesta de su central. Ahora toca cumplimentar el formulario pero no descarto reclamar a sus jefes cuando toque.
Saludos


----------



## pikki (20 Feb 2013)

En la fecha de incorporación, no sé a que fecha se refiere a introducir, a ver si alguien que lo haya hecho ya, me puede responder.
Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## niño de los tanques (20 Feb 2013)

pikki dijo:


> En la fecha de incorporación, no sé a que fecha se refiere a introducir, a ver si alguien que lo haya hecho ya, me puede responder.
> Gracias por adelantado!!



La fecha de incorporación creo es la fecha de apertura de la cuenta o depósito, (eso para el caso de cuentas y depósitos). Es lo que a mi me afecta, no tengo otros bienes en el extranjero.
Un saludo


----------



## pikki (20 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> La fecha de incorporación creo es la fecha de apertura de la cuenta o depósito, (eso para el caso de cuentas y depósitos). Es lo que a mi me afecta, no tengo otros bienes en el extranjero.
> Un saludo



A mi también sólo cuentas.
A ver si entre los que ya lo hayan hecho, suben un modelo tiipo de como rellenarlo.


----------



## Galvani (20 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Por favor, si te enteras pasa el número. Yo estoy descontento con mi agente, repito lo que os dije hace 3 semanas que le he pedido el dichoso número, le he escrito y adjuntado la ley y el formulario. Le he llamado y me dice que está esperando respuesta de su central. Ahora toca cumplimentar el formulario pero no descarto reclamar a sus jefes cuando toque.
> Saludos



Esta mañana me ha llamado la del banco y me ha dicho que ha preguntado a 3 que llevan esos temas y que no sabían, que le mandase una captura de pantalla o algo donde pusiese la necesidad de tener ése número y he pensado en lo que dijiste, que mandaste varias cosas y nada... Me ha dicho que hacen operaciones con otros Países y que no les ha pasado nunca el tener que dar otra cosa que no sea el CELL ése, pero como todo banco tiene que tener algo como el Swiss Quote. A ver que pasa al final; creía que ING lu iba a funcionar como el de España pero veo que no. Dices que toca cumplimentar el formulario pero ¿qué vas a poner en la casilla esa? porque es la de NIF en País de residencia fiscal, (al lado de identificación de la entidad), ¿no?


----------



## niño de los tanques (20 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha llamado la del banco y me ha dicho que ha preguntado a 3 que llevan esos temas y que no sabían, que le mandase una captura de pantalla o algo donde pusiese la necesidad de tener ése número y he pensado en lo que dijiste, que mandaste varias cosas y nada... Me ha dicho que hacen operaciones con otros Países y que no les ha pasado nunca el tener que dar otra cosa que no sea el CELL ése, pero como todo banco tiene que tener algo como el Swiss Quote. A ver que pasa al final; creía que ING lu iba a funcionar como el de España pero veo que no. Dices que toca cumplimentar el formulario pero ¿qué vas a poner en la casilla esa? porque es la de NIF en País de residencia fiscal, (al lado de identificación de la entidad), ¿no?



Hola Galvani, en esa casilla no voy a poner nada que no sea el NIF de Ing.lu.
El problema es que el banco no quiere darlo. Ahora pues hemos de pensar con rapidez como obtener el número. Se solicitan propuestas a los foreros que tengan que declarar, el tiempo apremia. 
Yo doy un primer paso, mañana llamo al consulado de Luxemburgo solicitando ayuda. Os tendré informados de esta acción.
Un saludo


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Feb 2013)

Joder que comida de tarro dejais 49999 euros y el resto para los mas afortunados bancilchon y pasad de tanto impreso


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Feb 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Joder que comida de tarro dejais 49999 euros y el resto para los mas afortunados bancilchon y pasad de tanto impreso



y te pagan intereses, y plaka!


----------



## nomada25 (22 Feb 2013)

Hola, he estado mirando mensajes y me queda una duda, que seguro ya habéis aclarado pero si alguien que esté enterado hace el favor le agradecería me contestara para quedarme seguro. 

-Según entiendo sólo tienen que declarar a hacienda la cuenta los que a día 31 de diciembre de 2012 tuvieran de 50.000€ en adelante, el resto no, supongo que esto es así.

Lo que no me queda claro es si aun teniendo menos de 50.000€ a partir del 1 de enero de 2013 hay que declarar la cuenta a hacienda.

Yo tengo las cuentas declaradas al BDE desde septiembre de 2012 pero a hacienda no, y tengo desde que las abrí un saldo de 100€ sólo, por si sirve la información para aclarar la duda.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Feb 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Joder que comida de tarro dejais 49999 euros y el resto para los mas afortunados bancilchon y pasad de tanto impreso



pero eso son rendimientos de capital que los declaras por otro lado no??


----------



## señor eko (22 Feb 2013)

nomada25 dijo:


> -Según entiendo sólo tienen que declarar a hacienda la cuenta los que a día 31 de diciembre de 2012 tuvieran de 50.000€ en adelante, el resto no, supongo que esto es así.
> 
> Lo que no me queda claro es si aun teniendo menos de 50.000€ a partir del 1 de enero de 2013 hay que declarar la cuenta a hacienda.
> 
> ...



Ojo, no solo tienen que declarar los que tengan más de 50k a 31 de diciembre, sino también los que tengan más de 50k de saldo medio en el último trimestre. Es decir, si has tenido 70k en las cuentas y el día 30 de diciembre lo sacas todo, también tendrías que declarar con el modelo 720, ya que el saldo medio superaría los 50k.

No, en tu caso si solo has tenido 100 euros, no tienes que declararla a hacienda mediante ningún documento, pero si tendrás que tributar por los intereses generados (en el caso de que los tengas) en la declaración de la renta.


----------



## niño de los tanques (22 Feb 2013)

Respuesta de ING.

ING FISCAL CODE AND TVA LU 11082217. Best regards.

Es decir que el Número de Identificación Fiscal es igual al número que tienen publicado en la web para el IVA.

Por fin tenemos el número que nos faltaba para cumplimentar el formulario 720, repito 
LU 11082217.

Saludos


----------



## semanalisis (22 Feb 2013)

No va a haber corralito y lo sabeis.


----------



## nekcab (22 Feb 2013)

Semi:

No se olvide tampoco de la castuza. La castuza...


----------



## Galvani (22 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Respuesta de ING.
> 
> ING FISCAL CODE AND TVA LU 11082217. Best regards.
> 
> ...



¡Bien!, ¿cómo lo has conseguido al fin? Imagino que se pone todo junto sin espacios. Anda que están bien enterados los empleados.


----------



## niño de los tanques (23 Feb 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> ¡Bien!, ¿cómo lo has conseguido al fin? Imagino que se pone todo junto sin espacios. Anda que están bien enterados los empleados.



Si, supongo que se pone todo junto, en el comunicado lo han escrito así pero en la web esta junto. Pues se ha conseguido por cansancio después de 7 correos, el primero de fecha 27/01/13. Ahora tengo que anular la cita con el agregado de comercio del consulado.
Saludos


----------



## Galvani (23 Feb 2013)

Ya lo he hecho. En la casilla porcentaje de participación que estaba marcada con asterisco he puesto el 100 porque soy yo sólo el titular; imagino que esto será por si hay varios en la cuenta y cada uno tiene un %... Otra cosa es que no sé si es necesario declarar la Orange si sólo la usaste para enviar el dinero y en el momento que llegaba lo pasabas a la otra... Como entre las dos suman más de la cantidad aunque una casi siempre haya estado a 0... Lo que ocurre es que si pones 0 en la del 31 de diciembre no te deja, imagino que por eso no haga falta declararla, porque aunque hayas tenido un saldo medio en el trimestre de los días que hayas tenido el dinero hasta traspasarlo nunca sería de 50000, tendrías que tener muchos millones para llegar jeje.


----------



## nomada25 (23 Feb 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Ojo, no solo tienen que declarar los que tengan más de 50k a 31 de diciembre, sino también los que tengan más de 50k de saldo medio en el último trimestre. Es decir, si has tenido 70k en las cuentas y el día 30 de diciembre lo sacas todo, también tendrías que declarar con el modelo 720, ya que el saldo medio superaría los 50k.
> 
> No, en tu caso si solo has tenido 100 euros, no tienes que declararla a hacienda mediante ningún documento, pero si tendrás que tributar por los intereses generados (en el caso de que los tengas) en la declaración de la renta.



Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

Un saludo


----------



## señor eko (26 Feb 2013)

Una duda, he hecho una transferencia de la Orange Account a la Saving Account, pero no me queda claro una cosa. ¿Sabéis la diferencia entre *Accounting balance Valuation D-1* y *Usable amount*? Estos dos conceptos salen en la informació de las cuentas. Cada una de ellas tiene estos dos apartados.

Es que veo que en la cuenta orange aparece la cantidad que he transferido en la columna de *Accounting balance Valuation D-1* y en la cuenta saving aparece el dinero pero en la columna de *Usable amount*. Es como si hubiera saldo en las dos, a pesar de que lo he pasado todo de la orange a la saving. No sé si es que la transferencia no se ha efectuado todavía o qué pasa... A pesar de que la hice el sábado.

¿Cuánto tardan las transferencias de una cuenta a otra?


----------



## eufcb5 (26 Feb 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Una duda, he hecho una transferencia de la Orange Account a la Saving Account, pero no me queda claro una cosa. ¿Sabéis la diferencia entre *Accounting balance Valuation D-1* y *Usable amount*? Estos dos conceptos salen en la informació de las cuentas. Cada una de ellas tiene estos dos apartados.
> 
> Es que veo que en la cuenta orange aparece la cantidad que he transferido en la columna de *Accounting balance Valuation D-1* y en la cuenta saving aparece el dinero pero en la columna de *Usable amount*. Es como si hubiera saldo en las dos, a pesar de que lo he pasado todo de la orange a la saving. No sé si es que la transferencia no se ha efectuado todavía o qué pasa... A pesar de que la hice el sábado.
> 
> ¿Cuánto tardan las transferencias de una cuenta a otra?



las transferencias entre las 2 cuentas son practicamente inmediatas fijate bien


----------



## ignacio28 (26 Feb 2013)

perdonad la impertinencia, pero llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo y dadas las circunstancias actuales sobre el "pelaje" de los politicos este pais me da ASCO el tema de tener que notificar estas cantidades de dinero que la gente comun y corriente ha ido ahorrando con el sudor de su frente, mientras vemos como "nuestos gobernantes" nos estan ROBANDO millones de euros sin pasar nada.

que será lo proximo? el formulario A840 donde tener que informar del numero de pedos que nos tiramos al dia y la duracion de los mismos?


----------



## Galvani (26 Feb 2013)

ignacio28 dijo:


> perdonad la impertinencia, pero llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo y dadas las circunstancias actuales sobre el "pelaje" de los politicos este pais me da ASCO el tema de tener que notificar estas cantidades de dinero que la gente comun y corriente ha ido ahorrando con el sudor de su frente, mientras vemos como "nuestos gobernantes" nos estan ROBANDO millones de euros sin pasar nada.
> 
> que será lo proximo? el formulario A840 donde tener que informar del numero de pedos que nos tiramos al dia y la duracion de los mismos?



Cualquier cosa. El llevarse el dinero es por miedo a ellos más que nada; tanto echar la culpa a los mercados, a Estados Unidos etc y el problema lo tenemos con ellos que encima de llevarse son unos lerdos y permiten todo al defraudador con más pasta y al que vino sin nada y le dan facilidades para todo y al que trabaja a joderle.


----------



## señor eko (27 Feb 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardan las transferencias de una cuenta a otra?





eufcb5 dijo:


> las transferencias entre las 2 cuentas son practicamente inmediatas fijate bien



Bueno, pues hoy míercoles se ha efectuado la transferencia por fin. La hice el sábado, pero hasta hoy no se ha constituido, así que no son inmediatas, al menos en mi caso.

Ahora sí aparece todo en la cuenta savings, en los dos subapartado de *Accounting balance Valuation D-1* y *Usable amount*. Cuando la transferencia estaba en proceso aparecía en la cuenta orange la cantidad que he transferido en la columna de *Accounting balance Valuation D-1* y en la cuenta saving en la columna de *Usable amount*. 

Sigo sin saber cual es la diferencia entre ambas columnas.


----------



## niño de los tanques (28 Feb 2013)

ING me ha enviado un certificado para la declaración de impuestos (5 páginas), en francés.
Tal como pedí no me han retenido nada. No leo que hayan comunicado los datos a la AEAT, aunque en una comunicación anterior entendí que se cuidaban de hacerlo.
Habrá que esperar a descargarse el borrador de la Renta. 
¿Qué opinais?
Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Feb 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> ING me ha enviado un certificado para la declaración de impuestos (5 páginas), en francés.



¿Por correo postal o por el sistema de notificaciones de la web?
¿Lo solicitaste tu o lo envían por defecto a todo el mundo?


----------



## niño de los tanques (28 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Por correo postal o por el sistema de notificaciones de la web?
> ¿Lo solicitaste tu o lo envían por defecto a todo el mundo?



Por la web. Yo no lo pedí, espero que lo reciban todos.


----------



## Galvani (28 Feb 2013)

¿Para qué vale el certificado ése? A mi me dijeron por tel que sólo debía declarar los intereses y de ellos quitarán aquí lo que sea. Si no te han retenido allí, a la fuerza deben haberlo comunicado aquí que para eso era el impreso que se les mandó.
Al fin declaré en el 720 la cuenta que tenía a 0 el día 31, poniendo en la casilla 0,01 (no acepta un 0) según me recomendó un asesor.


----------



## eufcb5 (1 Mar 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> ING me ha enviado un certificado para la declaración de impuestos (5 páginas), en francés.
> Tal como pedí no me han retenido nada. No leo que hayan comunicado los datos a la AEAT, aunque en una comunicación anterior entendí que se cuidaban de hacerlo.
> Habrá que esperar a descargarse el borrador de la Renta.
> ¿Qué opinais?
> Saludos



Creo que habra que esperar al borrador de hacienda estos bancos extranjeros no saben la que hay aqui montada


----------



## Betis2 (3 Mar 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> ING me ha enviado un certificado para la declaración de impuestos (5 páginas), en francés.
> Tal como pedí no me han retenido nada. No leo que hayan comunicado los datos a la AEAT, aunque en una comunicación anterior entendí que se cuidaban de hacerlo.
> Habrá que esperar a descargarse el borrador de la Renta.
> ¿Qué opinais?
> Saludos



Yo lo he recibido también, pero en inglés. Está muy bien hecho, y aunque no viene el saldo medio del último trimestre, si te comparan tus saldos desde principios de año con el de final de año. Viene por número de cliente (de seis cifras) y a mi tampoco me han retenido nada por los intereses de la Orange Saving. 
Si han informado o no a AEAT me da igual. Tal como dice por ahí otro forero ya se verá en el borrador o datos fiscales de hacienda. Yo tan sólo los declararé en la Declaración de la Renta, vengan o no en el borrador o datos fiscales.
Por cierto, sigo haciéndome una pregunta: ¿ALGUIEN HA HECHO CON ELLOS UN DEPÓSITO?, En caso afirmativo, podría indicarnos tipo.
Gracias


----------



## Betis2 (5 Mar 2013)

Estoy pensando una cosa para no tener que hacer el modelo 720.

Se puede tener todo lo que quiera en ING Lux, tanto en depósitos como en cuenta, pero al llegar el 1 de octubre de cada año debe quedarse la posición global por debajo de 50.000 €, de forma que tanto el saldo medio del último trimestre como el saldo de final de año sean inferiores a 50.000 €. :Baile:

Así, no estamos dentro de los requisitos para hacer este dichoso modelo.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Mar 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Estoy pensando una cosa para no tener que hacer el modelo 720.
> 
> Se puede tener todo lo que quiera en ING Lux, tanto en depósitos como en cuenta, pero al llegar el 1 de octubre de cada año debe quedarse la posición global por debajo de 50.000 €, de forma que tanto el saldo medio del último trimestre como el saldo de final de año sean inferiores a 50.000 €. :Baile:
> 
> ...



Si, pero no. La idea básica es esa, pero no es tan sencillo. Si el dinero lo envias a otras cuentas no-españolas, no solucionas nada, ya que los saldos son totales. Si el dinero lo envias para España, al volverlo a enviar, no puedes superar los 20.000€, ya que en caso contrario también debes notificar las cuentas por haber incrementado la posición en más de 20.000€.

Es decir, puedes tener 69.999€ durante los tres primeros trimestres, bajar a 49.999 el cuarto trimestre y el 1 de enero volver a enviar los 20.000€, pero poca cosa mas.

Otra opción es lo que hice yo, el 4t trimestre envié el excedente a BullionVault (que no es una entidad financiera) y para estar doblemente seguro metalicé dicho importe (ya no es declarable). Así que puedo enviar a BullionVault tanto dinero como quiera, dejarlo en efectivo, en oro o en plata, y no tener que declararlo al no ser una cuenta, ni acciones ni bienes inmuebles.


----------



## 0absoluto (5 Mar 2013)

Lo del incremento de 20.000€ es respecto al saldo declarado en la ultima declaración 720 efectuada. Por ejemplo si en el formulario del primer año declaras por ejemplo 70K, sólo tienes obligación de presentarla de nuevo si tu saldo supera los 90K (70K + 20K). 
Es decir que si con esos cambalaches ningún año superas los 50K de saldo medio del último trimestre ni de saldo a final de año, no tendrías obligación de presentar el modelo 720.
NOTA: No lo garantizo, pero eso es lo que entendí yo cuando leí la normativa.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Subimos esto, es una opción para que no nos hagan como a los chipriotas.


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Mar 2013)

Lo único que da algo de repelús es que Luxemburgo tiene el € como moneda, es decir esta dentro de la zona euro. Por lo demas, bien.


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Mar 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Lo único que da algo de repelús es que Luxemburgo tiene el € como moneda, es decir esta dentro de la zona euro. Por lo demas, bien.



Bueno antes que luxemburgo creo que iran por este orden Grecia,Portugal Espana Italia Francia..


----------



## Yomismita (19 Mar 2013)

1,75 € de comisión me ha clavado mi cajita por los 10 €uros de apertura de cuenta ::

¿Qué tal las comisiones desde la sucursal española de ING Direct? ¿Interesa abrir una cuenta "puente" para pasar el dinero de la cajita a ING Direct y de ahí a ING Lu?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Mar 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> 1,75 € de comisión me ha clavado mi cajita por los 10 €uros de apertura de cuenta ::
> 
> ¿Qué tal las comisiones desde la sucursal española de ING Direct? ¿Interesa abrir una cuenta "puente" para pasar el dinero de la cajita a ING Direct y de ahí a ING Lu?



Madre del amor hermoso ... como se pasan...

Yo abrí una cuenta sin nomina en ING Direct para hacer de puente, pero si tienes alguna otra banca online, como OpenBank, también te salen gratis las transferencias.

Si estás en LaCaixa o alguna Caja-Ladrona similar, yo de ti lo movia todo y me pasaba a ING Direct España, sin comisiones y mas cerquita de su hermana luxemburguesa.


----------



## serhost (19 Mar 2013)

He puesto en el segundo mensaje de este hilo los pasos. Por favor, alguien que sepa del tema sabe si hace falta cumplir con algún trámite legal más.

Cuenta en Luxemburgo:

Alta de cuenta: ING Orange Account - ING - Become client online
Incluye: tarjeta + cuenta corriente + cuenta ahorro. Todo según dicen sin comisiones.

Rellenar formulario DD1 del Banco de España para declarar la cuenta. Tienes un mes desde la apertura.
Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Si metes más de 50.000 € rellenar formulario 720 para hacienda española.
Agencia Tributaria - 720


----------



## Neng (19 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> He puesto en el segundo mensaje de este hilo los pasos. Por favor, alguien que sepa del tema sabe si hace falta cumplir con algún trámite legal más.
> 
> Cuenta en Luxemburgo:
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias serhost.

Otra duda, también hay que enviar a hacienda los intereses generados no? Y en ese caso, donde te hacen la retención en Luxemburgo o en España? O en ambos?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## serhost (19 Mar 2013)

Neng dijo:


> Muchas gracias serhost.
> 
> Otra duda, también hay que enviar a hacienda los intereses generados no? Y en ese caso, donde te hacen la retención en Luxemburgo o en España? O en ambos?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Yo acabo de abrirme ahora mismo la cuenta. Tienes que declarar los intereses obtenidos en cuentas en el extranjero. Te envían papeles con la información fiscal, según te hayan retenido o no, cuestión de ir a hacienda con los papeles y que te hagan la declaración.


----------



## serhost (19 Mar 2013)

Sigo actualizando el 2º mensaje con las cosas que se encuentran por aquí por todo el hilo, estoy haciendo mini-resumen.

¿Hace falta algo más que declarar la cuenta con un DD1 al banco de España?

Ahora lo que me da miedo es que me multen por cualquier tontería, porque puedan y como medida disuasoria para que otras personas no se lleven dinero fuera.


----------



## nominefi (19 Mar 2013)

para que ing.lu te mandé la carta con los interesese y luego presentarla a hacienda, tienes que pedirlo o te lo mandan por defecto?
Yo abri la cuenta pero no metí dinero (la tengo por si aca), tengo 20€ con lo que los intereses serán cercanos a 0, también habría que declararlos? 

El dd1 si que lo hice en su momento


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Mar 2013)

voy a hacer un poco de euroburbuja, pero lean:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...for-oligarchs-to-force-a-russian-bailout.html


----------



## K... (20 Mar 2013)

Para solicitar la cuenta es posible hacerlo con la fotocopia del pasaporte compulsada o es imprescindible con la del DNI? Alguien lo ha intentado solo con el pasaporte o carnet de conducir español? 

Me han robado el DNI hace poco y voy tirando con el pasaporte y el carnet de conducir.

Gracias.


----------



## serhost (20 Mar 2013)

K... dijo:


> Para solicitar la cuenta es posible hacerlo con la fotocopia del pasaporte compulsada o es imprescindible con la del DNI? Alguien lo ha intentado solo con el pasaporte o carnet de conducir español?
> 
> Me han robado el DNI hace poco y voy tirando con el pasaporte y el carnet de conducir.
> 
> Gracias.



Basta con una SIMPLE fotocopia del DNI o del pasaporte. Claro que para ello tienes que enviar 10 € desde una cuenta tuya aquí a otra de un sólo uso que te mandan ellos para confirmar tu identidad.

Por cierto, he actualizado el segundo mensaje de este macro-hilo con los pasos. Si me dejo algo en el tintero, por favor, avisadme.


----------



## K... (20 Mar 2013)

Gracias, espero no llegar demasiado tarde :/


----------



## serhost (20 Mar 2013)

K... dijo:


> Gracias, espero no llegar demasiado tarde :/



Creo que llegamos tarde, pero bueno ¡qué le vamos a hacer!

A ver en que se queda la quita de depósitos aquí, si alguien se cree que la van a pagar los bancos, va dado.

Yo apostaría por hacer una quita al gobierno: de asesores, de políticos, de gastapresupuestos en viajes, de consejeros, etc


----------



## para bellum (20 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Basta con una SIMPLE fotocopia del DNI o del pasaporte. Claro que para ello tienes que enviar 10 € desde una cuenta tuya aquí a otra de un sólo uso que te mandan ellos para confirmar tu identidad.
> 
> Por cierto, he actualizado el segundo mensaje de este macro-hilo con los pasos. Si me dejo algo en el tintero, por favor, avisadme.



Ayer envié un mail a ing.lu preguntado acerca de este tema.

Os adjunto su respueta

_Suite à votre demande nous vous confirmons que vous pouvez nous faire parvenir soit votre copie de votre pièce d'identité soit une copie de votre passeport en cours de validité, les 2 sont acceptés.

Afin de faire certifier conforme votre document d'identité, vous pouvez faire effectuer cela auprès de votre mairie/commune, un bureau de police ou un notaire_.

En, resumen, la copia certificada (para los que no aperturais la cuenta enviando los 10€) puede ser tanto del pasaporte como del DNI.

No es necesario que la certifique un notario, tambien es posible la compulsa en una comisaría. De este modo, te ahorras los "gastos" de notaría.


----------



## serhost (20 Mar 2013)

para bellum dijo:


> Ayer envié un mail a ing.lu preguntado acerca de este tema.
> 
> Os adjunto su respueta
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta lo fácil que es para quien ya tiene ING en España enviar una transferencia de 10 euros, te evitas todos los problemas.


----------



## para bellum (20 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta lo fácil que es para quien ya tiene ING en España enviar una transferencia de 10 euros, te evitas todos los problemas.



Cierto, pero para gustos colores.


----------



## pikki (21 Mar 2013)

Cuando finaliza el plazo para rellenar el modelo 720, ¿alquien lo sabe?


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

pikki dijo:


> Cuando finaliza el plazo para rellenar el modelo 720, ¿alquien lo sabe?



Creo que alguien había dicho por aquí que en abril, pero ni idea.

¿Tienes más de 50.000 € en total en el exterior tanto siendo titular ó autorizado?


----------



## pikki (21 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Creo que alguien había dicho por aquí que en abril, pero ni idea.
> 
> ¿Tienes más de 50.000 € en total en el exterior tanto siendo titular ó autorizado?



Yo no, pero mi jefe si que tiene más de 50.000 fuera.
A ver si consigo saber el plazo exacto...


----------



## rafam74 (21 Mar 2013)

Hola, yo he abierto una cuenta en ING DIRECT, tengo activada la Cuenta sin nomina y la Cuenta Naranja, cual de las dos tengo que usar para enviar dinero a ING LU?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

pikki dijo:


> Yo no, pero mi jefe si que tiene más de 50.000 fuera.
> A ver si consigo saber el plazo exacto...



Me suena al anuncio de: ¿lo has entendido? Yo sí, pero ella no.



rafam74 dijo:


> Hola, yo he abierto una cuenta en ING DIRECT, tengo activada la Cuenta sin nomina y la Cuenta Naranja, cual de las dos tengo que usar para enviar dinero a ING LU?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



La sin nómina, es la que te deja hacer transferencias a otras cuenta, incluso al extranjero dentro de la zona SEPA sin comisiones.


----------



## rafam74 (21 Mar 2013)

Muchas gracias serhost, tengo poco más de 30.000 € que he ahorado en estos últimos 10 años y no pienso dejar un céntimo en España, siento ser insolidario pero para que los corruptos PPEROS y PSOEROS roben a mansalva y nosotros tengamos que pagar los platos rotos, como que no. 

Nanai de la china, como dijo mi abuelo.


----------



## Vidar (21 Mar 2013)

rafam74 dijo:


> Muchas gracias serhost, tengo poco más de 30.000 € que he ahorado en estos últimos 10 años y no pienso dejar un céntimo en España, siento ser insolidario pero para que los corruptos PPEROS y PSOEROS roben a mansalva y nosotros tengamos que pagar los platos rotos, como que no.
> 
> Nanai de la china, como dijo mi abuelo.



Quitarles del alcance de la garra tus 30.000 no es ser insolidario, es querer asegurarse un dinero para tu propia supervivencia.

.


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

rafam74 dijo:


> Muchas gracias serhost, tengo poco más de 30.000 € que he ahorado en estos últimos 10 años y no pienso dejar un céntimo en España, siento ser insolidario pero para que los corruptos PPEROS y PSOEROS roben a mansalva y nosotros tengamos que pagar los platos rotos, como que no.
> 
> Nanai de la china, como dijo mi abuelo.



Hombre, diversificar también está bien. Yo dejaría algo aquí, por si acaso.

Sé que no es probable, pero piensa que en todos lados cuecen habas y que lo que sospechamos puede pasar aquí, también puede pasar en Luxemburgo.

Las condiciones de la cuenta son muy buenas, pero si necesitas algo aquí y tienes problemas con la tarjeta/te la anulan te quedas con el culo al aire.

Además, hay empresas que aún no aceptan domiciliaciones SEPA, deberían aceptarlas todas, pero en fin, ya sabes.

Yo dejaría aquí algo y la cuenta abierta allí con otra parte por si se ve que lo de Chipre avanza en dirección España.

Pero como ya he dicho, no soy ningún experto, puedo equivocarme y estar haciendo justo lo contrario de lo que sería mejor.


----------



## Cuerpo sin inquilino (21 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Hombre, diversificar también está bien. Yo dejaría algo aquí, por si acaso.
> 
> Sé que no es probable, pero piensa que en todos lados cuecen habas y que lo que sospechamos puede pasar aquí, también puede pasar en Luxemburgo.
> 
> ...



Si te anulan la tarjeta puedes hacer una transferencia a un banco local, en ing españa la hacen en un día (no como los bancos locales), me estoy perdiendo algo o que?? Entregue la documentación ayer y aun no he trasteado, supongo que no pondrán ninguna limitación a las transferencias tanto locales como internacionales, no?


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

Cuerpo sin inquilino dijo:


> Si te anulan la tarjeta puedes hacer una transferencia a un banco local, en ing españa la hacen en un día (no como los bancos locales), me estoy perdiendo algo o que?? Entregue la documentación ayer y aun no he trasteado, supongo que no pondrán ninguna limitación a las transferencias tanto locales como internacionales, no?



Los bancos locales deben hacerla también en un día.

Lo mismo pasa con ING DIRECT España si te anulan la tarjeta a no ser que tengas una oficina de mano para desbloquear claves, etc. Aunque me encanta lo virtual, trato de minimizar problemas, ya no es la primera vez que me fallan las tarjetas de ING españa durante un día por error "en sus sistemas".

Evidentemente puedes hacer transferencia a un banco local, pero es mejor no quedarse sin dinero  de ahí lo que decía de dejar algo aquí.


----------



## señor eko (21 Mar 2013)

pikki dijo:


> Cuando finaliza el plazo para rellenar el modelo 720, ¿alquien lo sabe?





serhost dijo:


> Creo que alguien había dicho por aquí que en abril, pero ni idea.
> 
> ¿Tienes más de 50.000 € en total en el exterior tanto siendo titular ó autorizado?



El plazo creo que es del 1 de febrero al 30 de abril, pero del año siguiente. Es decir, si has tenido en el útlimo trimestre del año más de 50k de saldo medio o de saldo total a 31 de diciembre, sí hay que presentarlo, pero si no, no hay que presentarlo. En definitiva si habéis abierto la cuenta ahora en 2013, ese documento no tendriáis que hacerlo hasta de 2014.




rafam74 dijo:


> Hola, yo he abierto una cuenta en ING DIRECT, tengo activada la Cuenta sin nomina y la Cuenta Naranja, cual de las dos tengo que usar para enviar dinero a ING LU?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Lo ideal es la cuenta sin nómina, ya que las transferencias son gratis hasta 50k.


----------



## Cuerpo sin inquilino (21 Mar 2013)

Voy a mitad de hilo y aun nadie ha dicho nada de esto:


Pienso sacar bastante del país, voy a sacar más de 100k€ (no todos a esta cuenta, diversificando claro esta), *tendré algún problema con el fisco si algún día los vuelvo a meter? Me pedirán algún justificante de la procedencia o algo?*

La cuentas las voy a poner a mi nombre solo, que pasa con el secreto bancario y toda la historia si fallece el titular (yo), como lo tienen los herederos para reclamar la pasta?


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

Cuerpo sin inquilino dijo:


> Voy a mitad de hilo y aun nadie ha dicho nada de esto:
> 
> 
> Pienso sacar bastante del país, voy a sacar más de 100k€ (no todos a esta cuenta, diversificando claro esta), *tendré algún problema con el fisco si algún día los vuelvo a meter? Me pedirán algún justificante de la procedencia o algo?*
> ...



Por partes:

1) Hacienda puede pedirte explicaciones de cualquier cosa cuando lo estime oportuno, saques, metas o dejes a medias. Una vez dicho esto, es tan fácil de justificar como con las últimas declaraciones y con los formularios DD1 que estás obligado a presentar. A lo sumo, pedir algún papel al banco. Si el dinero es de procedencia legal y sigues declarándolo, no tendrás ningún problema. Todo esto es legal hacerlo.

2) Los herederos deberían estar informados, puedes dejar en tu testamento un listado de cuentas, una carta que explique todo en casa o los papeles bien organizados: guarda copia de los DD1 en tu archivo. Luxemburgo está en Europa y Suíza en protección de datos ya no es lo que era, sobre todo desde hace un año.


----------



## para bellum (22 Mar 2013)

*tiempo para activar la cuenta*

Cuanto tiempo tardasteis entre el envio de la documentación a Luxemburgo y recibir el digipass y tener operativa la cuenta?


----------



## micamor (22 Mar 2013)

Cuerpo sin inquilino dijo:


> Voy a mitad de hilo y aun nadie ha dicho nada de esto:
> 
> 
> Pienso sacar bastante del país, voy a sacar más de 100k€ (no todos a esta cuenta, diversificando claro esta), *tendré algún problema con el fisco si algún día los vuelvo a meter? Me pedirán algún justificante de la procedencia o algo?*
> ...



Si traes tu dinero no hace falta justificante. Hacienda ya sabrá qué dinero tienes y dónde, además te cobrará impuesto por ello (tiempo al tiempo).
Si todo el legal, no hay ningún problema.

Sobre herederos, se tiene que presentar el heredero con la documentación (la misma que utiliza en España) y no hay problema.

Lo del secreto bancario. Una vez que tu cuenta la declaras al banco de España y a la hacienda Española, pues digamos que poco secreto queda.

Una vez declarada en España. Ya le dirás la Banco extranjero que envío los beneficios de los intereses a la hacienda Española, y posiblemente te aparezca en el borrador de la declaración.


----------



## Betis2 (22 Mar 2013)

rafam74 dijo:


> Hola, yo he abierto una cuenta en ING DIRECT, tengo activada la Cuenta sin nomina y la Cuenta Naranja, cual de las dos tengo que usar para enviar dinero a ING LU?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Aunque aquí te hayan dicho otra cosa, puedes utilizar cualquiera de las dos para enviar dinero allí (ING Lux). Yo de hecho lo mando directamente a la cuenta Naranja que da cierto interés 0,7 %. 
Otra cosa es que la cuenta corriente normal es la única desde la que se permite hacer transferencia a otro sitio y es sobre la que se cargan los movimientos de la tarjeta, por lo que debes tener siempre algo de dinero en ella (si vas hacer uso de la tarjeta o tener allí domiciliado algún pago).
Por cierto, supongo que casi todos hemos vuelto a mandar dinero allí en estos días por el miedo que supone un corralito como en Chipre, pues bien, a mi las transferencias me tardan un día (como en España). Yo las hago desde Uno-e, la ordené una mañana sobre las 10:00 h y al día siguiente ya tenía el dinero en cuenta en Luxemburgo.
Saludos


----------



## Bcn (22 Mar 2013)

Yo siempre he dicho que no creo que vaya a pasar nada en españa. Pero si queréis diversificar después de lo de Chipre, precisamente lo que muestra el ejemplo es que meter el dinero en un pequeño país que no puede hacer frente a un rescate de sus bancos por su tamaño y porque no tiene independencia monetaria, es una pésima idea.


----------



## Vedder (22 Mar 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Aunque aquí te hayan dicho otra cosa, puedes utilizar cualquiera de las dos para enviar dinero allí (ING Lux).



Si leyeras bien te darías cuenta que pregunta desde donde enviarlo, no a dónde.


----------



## reydmus (22 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que no creo que vaya a pasar nada en españa. Pero si queréis diversificar después de lo de Chipre, precisamente lo que muestra el ejemplo es que meter el dinero en un pequeño país que no puede hacer frente a un rescate de sus bancos por su tamaño y porque no tiene independencia monetaria, es una pésima idea.



Yo tampoco creo que vaya a pasar nada. 

Si por un diminuto pais que la gente no sabia ni situarlo en el mapa mirad la que se ha montado, imaginaos lo mismo con Italia o España de protagonista.

El miedo no tiene fronteras y se extenderia no ya por toda Europa sino por todo el mundo.


----------



## Miskatonic (22 Mar 2013)

para bellum dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo tardasteis entre el envio de la documentación a Luxemburgo y recibir el digipass y tener operativa la cuenta?



Yo estoy en tu mismo caso, ayer envié la documentación e hice la transferencia de 10 euros.

A ver si alguien nos puede informar, gracias.


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Mar 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que vaya a pasar nada.
> 
> Si por un diminuto pais que la gente no sabia ni situarlo en el mapa mirad la que se ha montado, imaginaos lo mismo con Italia o España de protagonista.
> 
> El miedo no tiene fronteras y se extenderia no ya por toda Europa sino por todo el mundo.



Bueno yo creo que el miedo YA esta instalado porque la mayoria de nosotros no tendria cuentas fuera de España si la cosa fuera normal como tendria que ser pero el mal ya esta hecho por cierto comparar Chipre con Luxemburgo como ha hecho algun forero por el tamaño me parece de risa.Luxemburgo esta en el nucleo duro del Euro junto a sus Primos hermanos alemanes y ademas a malas amalas que el EURO DESAPARECIERA nos pasarian a Francos Luxemburgueses las cuentas que siempre sera mejor que neopesetas digo yo:fiufiu:


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que no creo que vaya a pasar nada en españa. Pero si queréis diversificar después de lo de Chipre, precisamente lo que muestra el ejemplo es que meter el dinero en un pequeño país que no puede hacer frente a un rescate de sus bancos por su tamaño y porque no tiene independencia monetaria, es una pésima idea.



Es lo que tiene que inviertas en deuda griega, te hagan una quita del 70% para joderte y provocar todo esto...


----------



## Kabronias (23 Mar 2013)

Tengo una duda respecto a esta cuenta. Si una vez que el dinero esta en ING LUX, desde esta cuenta se envia el dinero a un paraiso fiscal. Saltarian todas las alarmas en el despacho de Montoro? O no tendria porq?

La idea es hacer desaparecer el dinero y dormir trankilo definitivamente.


----------



## Bcn (23 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Luxemburgo esta en el nucleo duro del Euro junto a sus Primos hermanos alemanes y ademas a malas amalas que el EURO DESAPARECIERA nos pasarian a Francos Luxemburgueses las cuentas que siempre sera mejor que neopesetas digo yo:fiufiu:



Si si claro, pero hasta ahora la historia era "_no te preocupes que como esta en el euro nunca va a pasar nada_"... el cambio a lo de "_no te preocupes que como esta en el núcleo duro del euro nunca va a pasar nada_" no es precisamente de una distancia de años luz; en todo caso como bien dices, todo dependería de sus "primos hermanos alemanes" y de sus hermanos franceses, y no de la propia capacidad de luxemburgo, a partir de ahí que cada cual saque sus conclusiones, pero a mi me parece que si un país depende de otro en caso de peligro entonces potencialmente lo de las quitas en los depósitos se convierte en algo más probable porque no puede negarse.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Si si claro, pero hasta ahora la historia era "_no te preocupes que como esta en el euro nunca va a pasar nada_"... el cambio a lo de "_no te preocupes que como esta en el núcleo duro del euro nunca va a pasar nada_" no es precisamente de una distancia de años luz; en todo caso como bien dices, todo dependería de sus "primos hermanos alemanes" y de sus hermanos franceses, y no de la propia capacidad de luxemburgo, a partir de ahí que cada cual saque sus conclusiones, pero a mi me parece que si un país depende de otro en caso de peligro entonces potencialmente lo de las quitas en los depósitos se convierte en algo más probable porque no puede negarse.



hombre, no lleves 100.000. diversifica


----------



## eufcb5 (23 Mar 2013)

Bueno en todo caso la situacion economica del gran ducado es infinitamente mejor que la de nuestro pais pero no hay nada seguro en la vida.Quien puede proporcionar mas datos acerca de eso y ING.lu??


----------



## univac (23 Mar 2013)

Bcn dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que no creo que vaya a pasar nada en españa. Pero si queréis diversificar después de lo de Chipre, precisamente lo que muestra el ejemplo es que meter el dinero en un pequeño país que no puede hacer frente a un rescate de sus bancos por su tamaño y porque no tiene independencia monetaria, es una pésima idea.



Aparte de generar miedo asi porque si, porque usted lo vale, puede darnos datos empiricos de que LU es un pais con una economia endeble de la que debamos huir?. Su sistema bancario esta en peligro? su endeudamiento, si lo tiene, nos hace dudar de su solvencia como pais pase lo que pase en europa?

Agoreros bocachanclas hay muchos en el foro, por favor, dele un toque de calidad a su contribucion y justifique lo que dice.


----------



## taipan (23 Mar 2013)

Kabronias dijo:


> Tengo una duda respecto a esta cuenta. Si una vez que el dinero esta en ING LUX, desde esta cuenta se envia el dinero a un paraiso fiscal. Saltarian todas las alarmas en el despacho de Montoro? O no tendria porq?
> 
> La idea es hacer desaparecer el dinero y dormir trankilo definitivamente.



Creo que hace tiempo salió esta duda en algun otro foro (he intentado buscarlo pero no lo encuentro).

Al final creo que la idea de usar esta cuenta declarada como plataforma hacia otra cuenta no declarada (en la misma entida entidad o en otra) era válida siempre y cuando el Fisco español no exigiese detalles de movimientos (es decir que se tenga una inspección de consideración). 

Otra cosa sería como justificar la desaparición de los fondos en la cuenta declarada puesto que a priori queda reflejado en el Banco de España el envio de fondos.


----------



## serhost (24 Mar 2013)

taipan dijo:


> Creo que hace tiempo salió esta duda en algun otro foro (he intentado buscarlo pero no lo encuentro).
> 
> Al final creo que la idea de usar esta cuenta declarada como plataforma hacia otra cuenta no declarada (en la misma entida entidad o en otra) era válida siempre y cuando el Fisco español no exigiese detalles de movimientos (es decir que se tenga una inspección de consideración).
> 
> Otra cosa sería como justificar la desaparición de los fondos en la cuenta declarada puesto que a priori queda reflejado en el Banco de España el envio de fondos.



Vd. puede jugar en un casino y perder, prestar dinero y que no se lo devuelvan, vamos, por poder, puede usted tirar el dinero desde la ventana para ver cómo la gente se pelea por él.

El problema no es gastar dinero, sinó ganarlo sin justificación.


----------



## Greenday (24 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/406871-luxemburgo-avisa-eurozona-juego.html

Uff, estaba informándome sobre el tema de la cuenta en Luxemburgo, pero esta noticia me da yuyu, y uno no sabe qué pensar.


----------



## serhost (24 Mar 2013)

Greenday dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/406871-luxemburgo-avisa-eurozona-juego.html
> 
> Uff, estaba informándome sobre el tema de la cuenta en Luxemburgo, pero esta noticia me da yuyu, y uno no sabe qué pensar.



Chipre era/es/no se sabe paraíso fiscal, Luxemburgo en parte también. Normal que se pongan nerviosos. Aún así, no creo que pase en Luxemburgo lo que ha pasado en Chipre, parece más estable, sin embargo, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que vea conveniente, nadie sabe la solución mágica 100% segura.

Yo espero no equivocarme con ING.LU, pero en los tiempos que corren las garantías son 0.


----------



## micamor (25 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Chipre era/es/no se sabe paraíso fiscal, Luxemburgo en parte también. Normal que se pongan nerviosos. Aún así, no creo que pase en Luxemburgo lo que ha pasado en Chipre, parece más estable, sin embargo, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que vea conveniente, nadie sabe la solución mágica 100% segura.
> 
> Yo espero no equivocarme con ING.LU, pero en los tiempos que corren las garantías son 0.





El problema de Chipre es el mismo que el de España.
En Chipre los Bancos compraban las deudas de Grecia, y luego ofertaban rentabilidades al 10% a sus clientes a plazo fijo.

En España, los bancos compran las deudas del gobierno español al 5% y luego te ofrecen un plazo fijo al 4%. Todo va bien, hasta que haya un quita. En ese momento todo se va al carajo.

Los bancos de Luxemburgo y Suiza ganan dinero a través de las comisiones. Ellos te dan una miseria por tu dinero a plazo fijo. Y te dicen que si quieres obtener rentabilidades del 4%, entonces eres tú quién tiene que arriesgar. Te ofrecen productos muy interesantes. Ellos cobran la comisión, pero no arriesgan. Al no arriesgar, es más difícil que se vayan al mierda. En España, todo se derrumbará cuando haya una quita.


----------



## eufcb5 (25 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Chipre era/es/no se sabe paraíso fiscal, Luxemburgo en parte también. Normal que se pongan nerviosos. Aún así, no creo que pase en Luxemburgo lo que ha pasado en Chipre, parece más estable, sin embargo, cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que vea conveniente, nadie sabe la solución mágica 100% segura.
> 
> Yo espero no equivocarme con ING.LU, pero en los tiempos que corren las garantías son 0.



en mi modesta opinion comparar Chipre con Luxemburgo bueno es comparar churros con meninas


----------



## Vedder (25 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> es comparar churros con meninas



Todas las ovejas muertas están revolviéndose en sus tumbas.



Enviado usando Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros inversamente proporcionales.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (25 Mar 2013)

Buenas, la semana pasada,el jueves abri la cuenta e hice la transferencia de 10 € a la cuenta de uso único que ellos te dan para la primera vez y el viernes envie la solicitud por correo ordinario.
¿Cuanto tiempo tardan en mandarte por correo electrónico la clave para poder meterte en tu cuenta?

Yo marqué la opción de "refuses that his/her e-mail address can be used for marketing purposes", entiendo que esto es para la publicidad y no tendra nada que ver y tenia que haber marcado la otra casilla...


----------



## Alcaudón (25 Mar 2013)

Hola, yo también estoy en trámites de apertura. Marqué la opción de enviar el dni compulsado, pero ahora tengo la duda de si es necesaria la apostilla de la haya. ¿Alguien lo sabe? Para swissquote tengo entendido que vale con que la fotocopia esté compulsada sin la apostilla, pero no se si en ing lux me dará problemas..


----------



## serhost (25 Mar 2013)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Hola, yo también estoy en trámites de apertura. Marqué la opción de enviar el dni compulsado, pero ahora tengo la duda de si es necesaria la apostilla de la haya. ¿Alguien lo sabe? Para swissquote tengo entendido que vale con que la fotocopia esté compulsada sin la apostilla, pero no se si en ing lux me dará problemas..



Envialo con apostilla. ¿ por qué no has enviado la transferencia? Te hubiese resultado más fácil


----------



## serhost (25 Mar 2013)

Nolasco dijo:


> Buenas, la semana pasada,el jueves abri la cuenta e hice la transferencia de 10 € a la cuenta de uso único que ellos te dan para la primera vez y el viernes envie la solicitud por correo ordinario.
> ¿Cuanto tiempo tardan en mandarte por correo electrónico la clave para poder meterte en tu cuenta?
> 
> Yo marqué la opción de "refuses that his/her e-mail address can be used for marketing purposes", entiendo que esto es para la publicidad y no tendra nada que ver y tenia que haber marcado la otra casilla...



Yo envié transferencia y contratos por correo el martes de la semana pasada por la tarde (después de las 17:00) y me acaba de llegar ahora mismo la clave de un solo uso y el mensaje de "felicidades tiene la cuenta abierta". Imagino que sin el digipass no puedo entrar a la web, a ver lo que tardan ahora, en medio de semana santa, los de correos en enviarme el paquete de bienvenida.

Confirmo, sin el digipass no me es posible entrar, además, el número de cuenta lo envían después en el paquete de bienvenida. Menos mal que hay un mes para declarar la cuenta, me imagino que la fecha de la apertura para mí, será hoy.


----------



## Alcaudón (25 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Envialo con apostilla. ¿ por qué no has enviado la transferencia? Te hubiese resultado más fácil



Porque estoy abriendo cuenta en ambas, y ya que para SQ necesitaba el dni compulsado, me daba igual pedir otra copia. Pero no caí que en ING LUX igual sí me da problemas que no tenga la apostilla :ouch: 

Y ya tengo las dos copias, creo que lo enviaré sin la apostilla a ver si cuela, y si me da problemas ya la reenvío, o pido que me den la opción de la transferencia de 10€.


----------



## Bulbai (25 Mar 2013)

Yo la abrí el domingo 17 de marzo y me ha llegado el digipass esta mañana. El 18 mande la documentación por carta certificada. Me tuve que acercar a un pueblo de Toledo ya que en Madrid era fiesta y no quería perder un día. 

Voy a ver sí entro y mando la pasta lejos de esta cloaca, antes de la Semana Santa .


----------



## serhost (25 Mar 2013)

Bulbai dijo:


> Yo la abrí el domingo 17 de marzo y me ha llegado el digipass esta mañana. El 18 mande la documentación por carta certificada. Me tuve que acercar a un pueblo de Toledo ya que en Madrid era fiesta y no quería perder un día.
> 
> Voy a ver sí entro y mando la pasta lejos de esta cloaca, antes de la Semana Santa .



Acuérdate del DD1 y en caso que te haga falta un 720, no sé si para el año que viene o para este, preséntalo también, que no te quiten dinero por no cumplir con "la ley".

Una pregunta, desde que te mandaron el email confirmando la apertura de cuenta hasta que te llegó el digipass ¿cuanto tiempo pasó?


----------



## sindios (25 Mar 2013)

Viene de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407263-ultima-hora-presidente-de-chipre-anuncia-que-habra-restricciones-a-movimientos-de-capital-2.html#post8643753



cuasi-pepito dijo:


> OJo, que el Holandes que la ha liado hoy hablaba de que hay sistemas bancarios sobredimensionados para el tamaño del país.
> 
> Hablaba de Eslovenia, Malta y ¡¡LUXEMBURGO!!...ojo pues a los seres de luz y a los superpaíses , esto es una crisis del capitalismo especulativo, nos quedan muchas sorpresas.



Esto asusta un poquito... Yo también estoy en trámites de abrir cuenta pero no sé si seguir...


----------



## Bulbai (25 Mar 2013)

Una pregunta, desde que te mandaron el email confirmando la apertura de cuenta hasta que te llegó el digipass ¿cuanto tiempo pasó?[/QUOTE]


Envíe la carta el día 18 de marzo, y me llego el e-Mail el día 21. Hoy 25 me ha llegado el digipass. Supongo que en breve llegará la tarjeta de débito.

He estado mirando lo del formulario DD1, mañana lo solicito, presentare uno por la orange y otro por la savings. Parece que con certificado digital lo puedes presentar telematicamente y no te deja avanzar si detecta errores.

El 720 para la declaración del año que viene sí no he mirado mal.


----------



## serhost (25 Mar 2013)

sindios dijo:


> Viene de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407263-ultima-hora-presidente-de-chipre-anuncia-que-habra-restricciones-a-movimientos-de-capital-2.html#post8643753
> 
> 
> 
> Esto asusta un poquito... Yo también estoy en trámites de abrir cuenta pero no sé si seguir...



Pues nada, habrá que empezar a abrir cuenta en Suíza entonces.

O en Alemania, visto lo visto quien tiene las de ganar.

Edito: Aún así, para diversificar un poco, puede que ING.LU esté bien. Se verá en las próximas noticias. Probablemente haya sorpresas esta semana santa por tener tantos festivos en medio. En Chipre también aprovecharon días festivos para dar estas noticias.

Aviso sobre Luxemburgo: El Eurogrupo rectifica tras el rechazo de los mercados y dice que el rescate de Chipre no es un modelo,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## pikki (25 Mar 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> El plazo creo que es del 1 de febrero al 30 de abril, pero del año siguiente. Es decir, si has tenido en el útlimo trimestre del año más de 50k de saldo medio o de saldo total a 31 de diciembre, sí hay que presentarlo, pero si no, no hay que presentarlo. En definitiva si habéis abierto la cuenta ahora en 2013, ese documento no tendriáis que hacerlo hasta de 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí gracias, hasta el 30 de abril es, me lo han confirmado en Hacienda!!


----------



## serhost (26 Mar 2013)

Y este es el motivo por el que todo el mundo anda pensando en llevarse el dinero fuera, para lo que lo pagan, mejor fuera donde esté más seguro:







Considero ese tipo de interés un insulto dada la situación actual. Recordemos que eso pretende ser una oferta de biienvenida.


----------



## Folgore (26 Mar 2013)

Hola a todos.
Aunque llevo tiempo leyendoos, esta es mi primera aportación en el foro.

Como veo que hay gente que recientemente ha abierto cuentas en ING Luxemburgo, os cuento mi experiencia, por si os puede ayudar.

Ante le que acontecia en Chipre, tambien inicié los tramites. Ha sido todo super rápido:
- Lunes 18/03 - Apertura de cuenta y transferencia de 10 euros
- Martes 19/03 - Envio de carta (sin certificar).
- Viernes 22/03 - Recibo mail diciendo que ya lo tienen y me abren cuenta.
- Lunes 25/03 - Recibo por correo ordinario una caja con el digipass. Puedo conectarme y ver las cuentas sin problemas.
Ese mismo dia, envio mi primera transferencia de dinero de España a Lux.

Ahora estoy a la espera de recibir la tarjeta.

Lo que os he comentado. Rapidísimo y muy fácil.


----------



## serhost (26 Mar 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Aunque llevo tiempo leyendoos, esta es mi primera aportación en el foro.
> 
> Como veo que hay gente que recientemente ha abierto cuentas en ING Luxemburgo, os cuento mi experiencia, por si os puede ayudar.
> ...



Qué suerte, a mi me pillará la semana santa de por medio, no creo que me llegue el digipass a tiempo. Es una pena que no tengan la misma función mediante un programa de móvil, les saldría más barato y sería más rápido para todos.


----------



## japiluser (26 Mar 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo también la he recibido. Os la adjunto como un archivo de imagen.



Aprovecho que estoy repasando el hilo con "fines" de "buen samaritano" para ca*arme de nuevo el la P*ta mad*e de Hacienda en general y de los que curran en Hacienda en particular!
Pd: digo repasando, xq.....los deberes hace tiempo que los tengo .....hechos!


----------



## picor (26 Mar 2013)

Respecto a las dudas sobre Luxemburgo a ver, hay motivos para dudar de todo cristo pero Luxemburgo creo que tiene una diferencia importante: es de los suyos. Son centroeuropeos del núcleo inicial de la CEE y no untermenschen mediterráneos como nosotros y los pobres chipriotas

Si cuestionamos Luxemburgo también debemos cuestionar Gibraltar, Andorra, Lienchestein, Jersey, La isla de Man, Bermuda, la isla de la tortuga y alguno más que seguro que me dejo.


----------



## Yomismita (26 Mar 2013)

:: Así se me ha quedao la cara esta mañana cuando he escuchado en la radio que el holandés de impronunciable nombre citaba Luxemburgo. Justo hoy he recibido el digipass.


----------



## guindos (26 Mar 2013)

Una pregunta, cuando habláis de enviar documentación por correo, ¿hay que imprimir algo, o tan solo es el DNI?

Gracias!


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2013)

Alguien sabe el % de rentabilidad de la cuenta corriente ?


----------



## Folgore (26 Mar 2013)

guindos dijo:


> Una pregunta, cuando habláis de enviar documentación por correo, ¿hay que imprimir algo, o tan solo es el DNI?
> 
> Gracias!



Cuando acabas con el proceso de apertura de la cuenta, debes imprimir un documento (3 o 4 hojas) y firmarlo. Adjuntar el DNI y enviarlo por correo postal a la dirección que te indican.


----------



## Folgore (26 Mar 2013)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Alguien sabe el % de rentabilidad de la cuenta corriente ?



Al abrir la cuenta, lo que realmente haces es abrir 2:

- ING Orange account (cuenta corriente, con tarjeta): Interés 0%

- ING Orange Savings (cuenta de ahorro): Interés 0,70% (te lo digo de memoria, podría equivocarme)

Lógicamente, los que hemos metido algun dinero ahí, no lo hacemos por la rentabilidad. Buscamos algo menos de inseguridad de lo que actualemente nos ofrecen los bancos españoles y alguna salida a un posible corralito en España.


----------



## der_Europäer (26 Mar 2013)

Acabo de rellenar los datos para abrir la cuenta. Me parece muy improbable que hagan corralito en Luxemburgo como bien ha justificado *picor*. Es más, si finalmente en España no se llega a hacer nunca un corralito, al menos tendré la ventaja de sacar pasta con una comisión baja cuando no tenga un 4B cerca o cuando esté fuera de España. Y por cierto, he visitado Luxemburgo y esa gente me causa mucha más confianza que España o Chipre.


----------



## vividor (26 Mar 2013)

Yo hoy recibí el "pack". Todo ok. Cambié la contraseña de acceso, ví que tenía los 10 Euritos en la cuenta, me fijé en lo de las 2 cuentas y poco más. Desconecté.

Hace un rato en casa, intento conectarme para copiar los datos de la cuenta para mañana transferir dinero... Y megafail... 5 intentos de acceso, con la nueva contraseña y bloqueo... 

*¿Ha llegado YA el corralito a Luxemburgo?*... ::::::::::::


----------



## eufcb5 (26 Mar 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Yo hoy recibí el "pack". Todo ok. Cambié la contraseña de acceso, ví que tenía los 10 Euritos en la cuenta, me fijé en lo de las 2 cuentas y poco más. Desconecté.
> 
> Hace un rato en casa, intento conectarme para copiar los datos de la cuenta para mañana transferir dinero... Y megafail... 5 intentos de acceso, con la nueva contraseña y bloqueo...
> 
> *¿Ha llegado YA el corralito a Luxemburgo?*... ::::::::::::



dudo muy mucho que suceda alli a pesar del puto holandes ese de Bruselas eso es un chipre pero de ricos franceses y alemanes y..bueno nosotros


----------



## eufcb5 (26 Mar 2013)

der_Europäer dijo:


> Acabo de rellenar los datos para abrir la cuenta. Me parece muy improbable que hagan corralito en Luxemburgo como bien ha justificado *picor*. Es más, si finalmente en España no se llega a hacer nunca un corralito, al menos tendré la ventaja de sacar pasta con una comisión baja cuando no tenga un 4B cerca o cuando esté fuera de España. Y por cierto, he visitado Luxemburgo y esa gente me causa mucha más confianza que España o Chipre.



a mi tambien luxemburgo es como la Andorra centroeuropea ayer vi su calificacion bancaria AAA


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> a mi tambien luxemburgo es como la Andorra centroeuropea ayer vi su calificacion bancaria AAA



Sí, bueno, fíate tú de las calificaciones bancarias.


----------



## eufcb5 (27 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Sí, bueno, fíate tú de las calificaciones bancarias.



ok ok el 100 por cien nunca lo tienes es verdad pero antes de que tocaran este pais van unos cuantos delante estaras de acuerdo no??:rolleye:


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> ok ok el 100 por cien nunca lo tienes es verdad pero antes de que tocaran este pais van unos cuantos delante estaras de acuerdo no??:rolleye:



Ya no sé qué pensar. A estas alturas tengo clara una cosa: Si me quitan un 40%, con el 60% restante monto una célula terrorista para cargármelos a todos, que mi esfuerzo me ha llevado ahorrar lo poco que tengo.

Voy a dormir, a ver si se me pasa y me despierto de mejor humor.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Yo hoy recibí el "pack". Todo ok. Cambié la contraseña de acceso, ví que tenía los 10 Euritos en la cuenta, me fijé en lo de las 2 cuentas y poco más. Desconecté.
> 
> Hace un rato en casa, intento conectarme para copiar los datos de la cuenta para mañana transferir dinero... Y megafail... 5 intentos de acceso, con la nueva contraseña y bloqueo...
> 
> *¿Ha llegado YA el corralito a Luxemburgo?*... ::::::::::::



si falla 2 veces, por qué continuas? ::


manda un mail y diles que te renueven


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> si falla 2 veces, por qué continuas? ::
> 
> 
> manda un mail y diles que te renueven



Una cosa interesante es saber cómo solucionan estos casos, si desbloquean el usuario con un email y te pueden volver a mandar otra contraseña al correo como la primera vez o qué.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Mar 2013)

Los rusos tienen o tenían más dinero en Luxemburgo que en Chipre. Por le que sé lo están moviendo a otros sitios como Suiza, inclusos a zonas como los Balcanes, así que prudencia.

Si os interesa el tema podéis buscar en google, pero traducirlo en idioma ruso, no sé si hablarán de ello en algún sitio en español.


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

estanflacion dijo:


> Los rusos tienen o tenían más dinero en Luxemburgo que en Chipre. Por le que sé lo están moviendo a otros sitios como Suiza, inclusos a zonas como los Balcanes, así que prudencia.
> 
> Si os interesa el tema podéis buscar en google, pero traducirlo en idioma ruso, no sé si hablarán de ello en algún sitio en español.



Normal, después de lo de Chipre como para confiar en Europa.

¿Qué página? Sé algo de ruso y traductor + lógica = entendimiento un poco mejor que sólo con traductor


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Una cosa interesante es saber cómo solucionan estos casos, si desbloquean el usuario con un email y te pueden volver a mandar otra contraseña al correo como la primera vez o qué.



por experiencia :: te mandan otra de nuevo al mail


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por experiencia :: te mandan otra de nuevo al mail



He actualizado el hilo con la nueva información  gracias.

Esperemos que no haya corralito ni quita, ni aquí ni en Luxemburgo.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Normal, después de lo de Chipre como para confiar en Europa.
> 
> ¿Qué página? Sé algo de ruso y traductor + lógica = entendimiento un poco mejor que sólo con traductor



Aqui habla algo de ello en la parte final, donde dice donde puede ir el dinero.

Chipre ofrece a los bancos y los depósitos de Moscú a cambio de dinero - Política - Novosti@Mail.Ru

ÐšÐ¸Ð¿Ñ€ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÐµÑ‚ ÐœÐ¾ÑÐºÐ²Ðµ Ð±Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð² Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° Ð´ÐµÐ³Ð¸ â€” ÐÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ â€” ÐÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸@Mail.Ru


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

estanflacion dijo:


> Aqui habla algo de ello en la parte final, donde dice donde puede ir el dinero.
> 
> Chipre ofrece a los bancos y los depósitos de Moscú a cambio de dinero - Política - Novosti@Mail.Ru
> 
> ÐšÐ¸Ð¿Ñ€ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°ÐµÑ‚ ÐœÐ¾ÑÐºÐ²Ðµ Ð±Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð² Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑŒÐ³Ð¸ â€” ÐÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ â€” ÐÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸@Mail.Ru



Me lo leo en un rato cuando tenga paciencia.

No sé si revelarán datos de depositantes rusos, pero en Rusia por poco dinero ya es delito fiscal y hay penas duras de cárcel y digamos que la cárcel rusa no es la cárcel española precisamente.

Por cierto, leyendo de buenas a primeras creo que pone (a falta de analizar las putísimas declinaciones) que Chipre ofrece *a Moscú* bancos y depósitos a cambio de dinero


----------



## PCH1111 (27 Mar 2013)

Que porcentaje del PIB de Luxemburgo está dedicado a la economía casino y financiera?

Que diferencias y similitudes tiene con Chipre??


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Que porcentaje del PIB de Luxemburgo está dedicado a la economía casino y financiera?
> 
> Que diferencias y similitudes tiene con Chipre??



Economía de Luxemburgo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## PCH1111 (27 Mar 2013)

Pasen y vean.... :


Luxemburgo y Malta defienden su sector financiero: "No somos Chipre" - elEconomista.es

Luxemburgo acusa a Alemania de asfixiar a Chipre movida por aspiraciones hegemónicas


----------



## serhost (27 Mar 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Pasen y vean.... :
> 
> 
> Luxemburgo y Malta defienden su sector financiero: "No somos Chipre" - elEconomista.es
> ...



Se veía venir.


----------



## Folgore (27 Mar 2013)

Chipre, no es una ejemplo comparable con Luxemburgo (ni con Malta). 

La economia chipriota no funcionaba mal del todo. Aunque poco conocido por nosotros, es un destino turístico de primer orden (especialmente para el mercado del este de Europa).
La crisis de sus hermanos griegos les dejo muy tocados: su principal socio importador y exportador es Grecia y los bancos chipriotas compraron ingentes catidades de deuda pública griega... y ya sabemos qué ha pasado con ella.

Resultado final: quiebra de bancos. 
Dudo que el origen más o menos turbio del dinero procedente de los rusos tenga nada que ver con la quiebra del estado. Hubiera pasado lo mismo si el dinero proviniese solo de jubilados británicos viviendo su retiro dorado en la isla.

En España, los bancos quebraron por su exposición al ladrillo.

Lo que ha cambiado son las recetas para solucionarlo. En España, papa Estado y mama Europa han metido dinero en los bancos a cambio de devaluación interna via decremento de los salarios, augmento de toda clase de impuestos y reducción del gasto público.
En Chipre se está ensayando otra solución. Europa deja dinero a cambio que los bancos (y sus dipositantes) pongan tambien de su parte.

Habría que ver que exposición tiene la banca luxemburguesa (e ING en particular) a la deuda griega. No tengo datos, pero no me preocupa en exceso.

Sigo pensando que ha sido una buena idea abrir cuenta en Luxemburgo. Con un coste de 0 euros.... qué más se puede pedir????
He enviado un 10% de mis ahorrillos y a esperar acontecimientos en España (ojalá no pase nada malo).


----------



## Bcn (27 Mar 2013)

Bueno también es verdad que Lehman Brothers no se hundió por la deuda griega. Ni Northern Rock. Ni Fortis. Ni Landsbanki. Y así un largo etcétera. 

La cuestión no es quién tenga o no exposición a deuda griega, sino quién tiene un estado con suficiente voluntad y capacidad para rescatar su sistema financiero sin ayuda externa.... por eso creo que españa es un país seguro donde dejar ahorros, pues esta capacidad se mide sobretodo por el tamaño del sector financiero; Chipre ha tenido que robar depósitos porque un rescate total a base de deuda habría sido insostenible para el estado griego, Lux llegado el caso evidentemente tampoco podría hacerlo solo y dado su estatus de lavadora también le forzarían a usar los depósitos de sus bancos, no digo que los bancos de luxemburgo sean inseguros ni mucho menos sino que las posibilidades de perder el dinero ahí son simplemente iguales a dejarlas en el CBNK, BBVA o SAN puesto que al fin y al cabo sigue siendo la eurozona.


----------



## Yomismita (28 Mar 2013)

Mucho ruido sobre Luxemburgo últimamente, recordad todos huevos no misma cesta...


----------



## serhost (28 Mar 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Mucho ruido sobre Luxemburgo últimamente, recordad todos huevos no misma cesta...



Tortilla romper huevos. Mejor dicho, hagamos tortilla con nuestros políticos si hay corralito aquí y con Merkel si lo hay en Luxemburgo.

Si al final iban a tener razón nuestros abuelos: El dinero debajo de la viga, se devalúa sí, pero al menos no te lo quitan si no lo quieren devaluar.

Ojalá Merkel tenga depósitos de más de 100K en el mismo banco en Chipre y para la trotona de Pontevedra igual.

A ver si paran de cantar los tanos a voz en grito en la calle y puedo irme a dormir. Buenas (o malas) noches


----------



## Betis2 (28 Mar 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Chipre, no es una ejemplo comparable con Luxemburgo (ni con Malta).
> 
> La economia chipriota no funcionaba mal del todo. Aunque poco conocido por nosotros, es un destino turístico de primer orden (especialmente para el mercado del este de Europa).
> La crisis de sus hermanos griegos les dejo muy tocados: su principal socio importador y exportador es Grecia y los bancos chipriotas compraron ingentes catidades de deuda pública griega... y ya sabemos qué ha pasado con ella.
> ...



Estupendo aporte de nuestro forero. Estoy contigo. Yo incluso he puesto más, el 30% de mis ahorros.


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Estupendo aporte de nuestro forero. Estoy contigo. Yo incluso he puesto más, el 30% de mis ahorros.



Eso depende de cada uno, yo estoy de acuerdo con el 10% en LU, por los riesgos que entraña después de haber sido nombrado por el impronunciable tras joder a Chipre, probablemente otro 10% en Swissquote, quien sabe, no me convence por el negocio al que se dedica.

Si las acciones o los fondos en estos tiempos no me diesen tanto miedo también "himbertiría" allí algo.

Vamos, tal cual está la situación ando tan perdido con los porón-pomperos que vienen al foro preguntando ¿que hago con mis mil millones de euros? Por mucho que lea, nada me deja tranquilo, ninguna inversión me parece fiable. Y aún así, siendo bastante conservador con mis ahorros, siento que también me estoy equivocando y voy a acabar perdiendo.

Quizás la mejor solución sea la que aportan muchos foreros: Gastármelo en juergas y que me quiten lo "bailao".


----------



## Betis2 (29 Mar 2013)

Yo tengo la siguiente diversificación: 50% en Fondos Inversión (Bestinfond), 30% Lux y 20 % en Spain.


----------



## Cuerpo sin inquilino (30 Mar 2013)

para bellum dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo tardasteis entre el envio de la documentación a Luxemburgo y recibir el digipass y tener operativa la cuenta?



Bueno ya me ha llegado el email con el password y la confirmación de apertura, ahora a esperar pacientemente que acabe el megapuente y me manden el digipass , pra los que preguntan rapidísimo, una semana y con fiestas de por medio, la carta no la certifiquéis que no hace falta y la documentación que contiene no es sensible ni tiene ningún valor.



Bcn dijo:


> Bueno también es verdad que Lehman Brothers no se hundió por la deuda griega. Ni Northern Rock. Ni Fortis. Ni Landsbanki. Y así un largo etcétera.
> 
> La cuestión no es quién tenga o no exposición a deuda griega, sino quién tiene un estado con suficiente voluntad y capacidad para rescatar su sistema financiero sin ayuda externa.... por eso creo que españa es un país seguro donde dejar ahorros, pues esta capacidad se mide sobretodo por el tamaño del sector financiero; Chipre ha tenido que robar depósitos porque un rescate total a base de deuda habría sido insostenible para el estado griego, Lux llegado el caso evidentemente tampoco podría hacerlo solo y dado su estatus de lavadora también le forzarían a usar los depósitos de sus bancos, no digo que los bancos de luxemburgo sean inseguros ni mucho menos sino que las posibilidades de perder el dinero ahí son simplemente iguales a dejarlas en el CBNK, BBVA o SAN puesto que al fin y al cabo sigue siendo la eurozona.



El estado español si que tiene voluntad, pero la voluntad de joder a los curritos, esto es la cueva de alibaba y los cuarenta ladrones, de lo que no me fío no es de la economía española, que tampoco, sino de la política y la inseguridad legal. Aquí nos van a joder el como y el cuando es la única incógnita pero rajoy y el estado español tiene 0 respeto por la propiedad de todo aquel que no sea su hamijo.

Por lo demás como bien han dicho en luxemburgo y suiza por tener el dinero poco más que te toca pagar, así es imposible que un banco quiebre, en chipre daban unos intereses bestiales obtenidos a costa de que el banco invirtiese en productos de riesgo (deuda publica griega).

Otra razón para sacar la pasta de España es por pura dignidad, me niego a que me tomen por gilipollas y a golpe de decreto ley me den un 1.75% por mis ahorros cuando a estas horas deberíamos estar cobrando cerca del 5%.


----------



## pixel_chuck (30 Mar 2013)

Gracias por este post, acabo de iniciar el proceso de apertura de cuenta en ing Luxemburgo. Ya soy cliente de ing españa.

Mis ahorros se diversificarán de la siguiente forma: 1/3 en Triodos Bank, 1/3 en ING Luxemburgo y 1/3 en bolsa.


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2013)

Por aquí otro que ha abierto cuenta en ING lu, gracias por el aporte


----------



## Nómada65 (30 Mar 2013)

Perdonad que lo pregunte, ya que seguro que el tema ya se ha tratado aquí, pero ¿ para abrir en ING LUX es necesario enviar Pasaporte ó DNI Compulsado ?. Gracias.:o


----------



## Betis2 (30 Mar 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Perdonad que lo pregunte, ya que seguro que el tema ya se ha tratado aquí, pero ¿ para abrir en ING LUX es necesario enviar Pasaporte ó DNI Compulsado ?. Gracias.:o



NO. Solo fotocopia del DNI y algo que acredite tu residencia. En mi caso, como tengo certificado digital, me saqué un certificado de residencia de Hacienda sobre la marcha. De todas formas creo que también vale un documento como un recibo de luz, agua o IBI.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Nómada65 (30 Mar 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> NO. Solo fotocopia del DNI y algo que acredite tu residencia. En mi caso, como tengo certificado digital, me saqué un certificado de residencia de Hacienda sobre la marcha. De todas formas creo que también vale un documento como un recibo de luz, agua o IBI.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cuerpo sin inquilino (30 Mar 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> NO. Solo fotocopia del DNI y algo que acredite tu residencia. En mi caso, como tengo certificado digital, me saqué un certificado de residencia de Hacienda sobre la marcha. De todas formas creo que también vale un documento como un recibo de luz, agua o IBI.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Si eres español, con la fotocopia del DNI sobra, el justificante de residencia solo lo tienes que enviar si eres de otra nacionalidad pero resides en España, entonces si que tienes que justificar que resides aquí.


----------



## serhost (30 Mar 2013)

Sí, eso lo he explicado en el segundo mensaje de este hilo, en el resumen: *No es necesaria prueba de residencia si dices vivir en el mismo país de tu DNI.*


----------



## Nómada65 (31 Mar 2013)

Lo único que me da algo de temor, es que algún día el Gobierno Español, quiera repatriar tu dinero extranjero ó que te apliquen algún impuesto fuerte, a modo de castigo. :8: Aunque supongo que debe de haber maneras y trucos para una vez abierta la cuenta, escaparte un poco a su control a base de comprar acciones, fondos etc..,ienso:


----------



## serhost (31 Mar 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Lo único que me da algo de temor, es que algún día el Gobierno Español, quiera repatriar tu dinero extranjero ó que te apliquen algún impuesto fuerte, a modo de castigo. :8: Aunque supongo que debe de haber maneras y trucos para una vez abierta la cuenta, escaparte un poco a su control a base de comprar acciones, fondos etc..,ienso:



No veo el problema, pagas con tarjeta y punto o lo dejas en el otro país hasta que al gobierno se le pongan bien los tornillos.

De todos modos, es una chorrada, habiendo como hay amnistías fiscales cada 10-20-30 años, quiere decir que el gobierno nunca te impondrá una tasa para traerlo de nuevo, en todo caso te la pondría por llevártelo.

Y si quiere repatriar tu dinero, siempre será mejor eso y que te pille fuera porque siempre te puedes ir a vivir fuera de residente (sobre todo si estás en paro) que no que te hagan una quita directa como en Chipre.

Recordemos que en Chipre a los depositantes Chipriotas en otros países, por ejemplo Suíza, no les han quitado un céntimo.


----------



## Nómada65 (31 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> No veo el problema, pagas con tarjeta y punto o lo dejas en el otro país hasta que al gobierno se le pongan bien los tornillos.
> 
> De todos modos, es una chorrada, habiendo como hay amnistías fiscales cada 10-20-30 años, quiere decir que el gobierno nunca te impondrá una tasa para traerlo de nuevo, en todo caso te la pondría por llevártelo.
> 
> ...



Gracias. No, no el dinero que llevaría fuera en todo caso es legal y ganado con esfuerzo. Además ya he pagado sus buenos impuestos. Tengo casi 50 años, y no me puedo ir fuera porque estoy cuidando a mi anciano padre que esta muy mal.


----------



## serhost (31 Mar 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Gracias. No, no el dinero que llevaría fuera en todo caso es legal y ganado con esfuerzo. Además ya he pagado sus buenos impuestos. Tengo casi 50 años, y no me puedo ir fuera porque estoy cuidando a mi anciano padre que esta muy mal.



Vaya, siento lo de tu padre.

No decía que no fuese de curso legal el dinero, sino que habiendo como hay amnistías fiscales, sería estúpido por parte del gobierno gravar dinero de procedencia legal y declarado todos los años por el que se han pagado siempre todos los impuestos.

Vamos, si me lo hacen me lo llevo a un paraíso fiscal que sea opaco al estado español y ahí saldrían perdiendo más ellos que yo.


----------



## serhost (1 Abr 2013)

Pregunta ¿alguien tiene el DD1 actual en PDF? He encontrado un anexo con el DD1, pero creo que no es la última versión del formulario.

Confirmo que la aplicación del BdE es una chapuza: requiere java para funcionar y aún encima que les suba mi certificado digital o les indique el archivo donde lo tengo guardado, como informático me parece una chapuza, por no decir que no ejecuto el plugin de java en el navegador por seguridad.

He ido solicitando el DD1 al servicio de publicaciones por si acaso, por si se me echa el tiempo encima, pero es que hasta la versión de PDF que tienen subida es incompatible y funciona mal para rellenar en GNU/Linux, he tenido que abrirlo con Gimp, un editor de imágenes y rellenar el formulario con este programa.

Que digo yo que tiene narices pedirte que les envíes un PDF por email ¿no sería más fácil enviar la solicitud diciendo los datos personales en el email y listo? O incluso tener un formulario web, pero eso ya sería hacer las cosas medio bien.

Si alguien me puede confirmar si no tengo que esperar y hay copias del formulario en las sucursales (que sería lo normal) me quito el trámite de encima cuanto antes.


----------



## nominefi (1 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Si alguien me puede confirmar si no tengo que esperar y hay copias del formulario en las sucursales (que sería lo normal) me quito el trámite de encima cuanto antes.



Yo las cogí y las entregé en la sucursal del BDE de Oviedo, sin problema ninguno.

Un saludo


----------



## eufcb5 (1 Abr 2013)

Alguno me puede explicar el proceso para poner a otra persona espanola en la cuenta que inicialmente abri yo solo??gracias


----------



## serhost (1 Abr 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Alguno me puede explicar el proceso para poner a otra persona espanola en la cuenta que inicialmente abri yo solo??gracias



Mándales un correo, a ver que te contestan.


----------



## vividor (2 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Pregunta ¿alguien tiene el DD1 actual en PDF? He encontrado un anexo con el DD1, pero creo que no es la última versión del formulario.
> 
> Confirmo que la aplicación del BdE es una chapuza: requiere java para funcionar y aún encima que les suba mi certificado digital o les indique el archivo donde lo tengo guardado, como informático me parece una chapuza, por no decir que no ejecuto el plugin de java en el navegador por seguridad.
> 
> ...



Yo pedí por correo 5 copias físicas del DD1. Me llegaron bastante rápido.

La semana pasada cubrí dos, 1 por cada cuenta de ING.lu y las envié por correo certificado con acuse de recibo a su apartado de correos.

Espero que las sellen y me devuelvan las copias por correo... ::

Era mi opción más rápida...


----------



## serhost (2 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> Yo pedí por correo 5 copias físicas del DD1. Me llegaron bastante rápido.
> 
> La semana pasada cubrí dos, 1 por cada cuenta de ING.lu y las envié por correo certificado con acuse de recibo a su apartado de correos.
> 
> ...



Yo me voy hasta una sucursal, si tienen los formularios los cubro allí y punto, claro que a mí me queda relativamente cerca.


----------



## nominefi (2 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Mándales un correo, a ver que te contestan.



No se como irá con ellos, pero en España no puedes añadir titulares una vez abierta una cuenta, como mucho autorizados


----------



## vividor (2 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Yo me voy hasta una sucursal, si tienen los formularios los cubro allí y punto, claro que a mí me queda relativamente cerca.



A mí la sucursal me queda bastante lejos, me es inviable perder un día entero para rellenar un papelito...


----------



## serhost (2 Abr 2013)

vividor dijo:


> A mí la sucursal me queda bastante lejos, me es inviable perder un día entero para rellenar un papelito...



La verdad es que es una desvergüenza la aplicación web del banco de españa para hacer cualquier cosa. No es estándar y está mal hecha, muy mal hecha.

Que digo yo que una vez autenticado con tu certificado, podían recoger los datos en un simple formulario web, pero claro, eso sería cómodo, eficiente y tendría sentido, al BdE la cordura no parece interesarle.


----------



## rafam74 (2 Abr 2013)

Yo estoy procediendo a abrir cuenta en ING Direct, para lo cual, lo primero que he hecho es abrirme una cuenta "Naranja" en ING Direct España.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda, me ha resultado de gran utilidad.


----------



## Nómada65 (2 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Pregunta ¿alguien tiene el DD1 actual en PDF? He encontrado un anexo con el DD1, pero creo que no es la última versión del formulario.
> 
> Confirmo que la aplicación del BdE es una chapuza: requiere java para funcionar y aún encima que les suba mi certificado digital o les indique el archivo donde lo tengo guardado, como informático me parece una chapuza, por no decir que no ejecuto el plugin de java en el navegador por seguridad.
> 
> ...



En la sucursal de Barcelona doy fé de que hay.


----------



## serhost (2 Abr 2013)

rafam74 dijo:


> Yo estoy procediendo a abrir cuenta en ING Direct, para lo cual, lo primero que he hecho es abrirme una cuenta "Naranja" en ING Direct España.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda, me ha resultado de gran utilidad.



 en este hilo hablamos de ing luxemburgo. Además, si quieres hacer transferencias fuera de España y a cuentas no exclusivamente tuyas dentto, lo que debes abrir es la cuenta nómina o sin nómina


----------



## serhost (2 Abr 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> En la sucursal de Barcelona doy fé de que hay.



Sí y en Coruña también, más fácil el trámite en papel que por internet y soy informático.

BdE renuévate!


----------



## para bellum (2 Abr 2013)

He abierto una current account i la savings account. Vosotros habéis puesto las dos cuentas en el formulario DD1, o solo una de ellas?


----------



## Folgore (2 Abr 2013)

para bellum dijo:


> He abierto una current account i la savings account. Vosotros habéis puesto las dos cuentas en el formulario DD1, o solo una de ellas?



Recientemente he abierto una cuenta con ellos. Aun no he recibido los impresos DD1 que solicité al Banco de España.

Creo que lo más seguro es declararlo todo, aunque no vayas a usar todas cuentas.
En mi caso, la current account, la Orange savings y la cuenta asociada a la Visa Cybercard (una tarjeta especial para hacer pagos por internet).


----------



## ARCANGELITO (2 Abr 2013)

Te recomiendo que declares la Orange Savings, la Current Acount y, NO SE TE OLVIDE, la Visa Cybercard, que no es una tarjeta al uso.


----------



## para bellum (2 Abr 2013)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Te recomiendo que declares la Orange Savings, la Current Acount y, NO SE TE OLVIDE, la Visa Cybercard, que no es una tarjeta al uso.



OK. En este caso voy a declararlas todas.


----------



## Folgore (3 Abr 2013)

El catedrático Santiago Niño Becerra dijo ayer en una entrevista en una tele catalana que en ningún caso va a quebrar un banco luxemburgués.

Para quien la interese (minuto 35. En catalán) Santiago Niño-Becerra:

Ya sé que no hay verdades absolutas y nadie ha visto el futuro. Niño Becerra tampoco. Pero creo que era bueno compartir unas declaraciones positivas y tranquilizadoras para los que tenemos (o se plantean tener) cuenta en ING Lux.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> El catedrático Santiago Niño Becerra dijo ayer en una entrevista en una tele catalana que en ningún caso va a quebrar un banco luxemburgués.
> 
> Para quien la interese (minuto 35. En catalán) Santiago Niño-Becerra:
> 
> Ya sé que no hay verdades absolutas y nadie ha visto el futuro. Niño Becerra tampoco. Pero creo que era bueno compartir unas declaraciones positivas y tranquilizadoras para los que tenemos (o se plantean tener) cuenta en ING Lux.



Cierto, me quedé con el presentador insistiendo en comparar Chipre con Luxemburgo y a SNB subrayando que no tienen nada que ver, que el motivo del robo no es que Chipre fuera un semi-paraiso fiscal (como Luxemburgo) sino que sus bancos estaban en fallida y que el dinero depositante era ruso, y que por contra, en Luxemburgo los bancos están muy saneados y los depósitos son *alemanes*, por lo que la Merkel nunca votará por el robo a los depositantes de Lux.


----------



## serhost (3 Abr 2013)

Hablando de todo un poco, he enviado una pregunta a inglu porque he hecho una transferencia el lunes 1 de abril ~15:30 y no se ha confirmado hasta ayer y hoy todavía no la tengo en cuenta.

A ver que me dicen de cuanto tiempo llevan las transferencias y a que hora pasan al día siguiente pero ¿alguien sabe algo sobre esto?

EDITO: Debe ser que este Lunes, 1 de Abril 2013 Ouschterméindeg es día festivo oficial en Luxemburgo, aún así, debería haber llegado hoy.

En ING España me dicen que una transferencia internacional tarda de 3 a 5 días, que raro que sea así en zona SEPA, además he leído en ING.lu en algún lado que se confirman en un día las transferencias (lo cual no quiere decir que lleguen en un día, pero asumí que sí).


----------



## hasta losss (3 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> En ING España me dicen que una transferencia internacional tarda de 3 a 5 días, que raro que sea así en zona SEPA, además he leído en ING.lu en algún lado que se confirman en un día las transferencias (lo cual no quiere decir que lleguen en un día, pero asumí que sí).



En realidad las transferencias en la zona SEPA son prácticamente instantáneas; otra cosa es que el banco emisor o el receptor decidan alargarlas artificialmente. Cuando hago transferencias desde Openbank a la cuenta de un broker online (IB) en Alemania, el dinero lo tengo disponible en 1-2 horas. Y alguna vez que he transferido desde ese broker a Swissquote en Suiza, la transferencia se ha hecho efectiva también en 1-2 horas, y eso que lo hacen a través de un banco corresponsal.


----------



## Galvani (3 Abr 2013)

¿Alguien sabe cómo se manda el dinero de ING Lu a otro lado?, ¿cual es la comisión? Por no preguntarle a la de la agencia.


----------



## serhost (3 Abr 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se manda el dinero de ING Lu a otro lado?, ¿cual es la comisión? Por no preguntarle a la de la agencia.



En zona SEPA 0 euros de comisión por transferencia (en euros)

Lo que tarda te lo confirmo cuando me contesten a mi.

En otro orden de cosas:

Acuerdo de doble imposición España-Luxemburgo, tiene ya años:

http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Tributaria/CDI/BOE_Luxemburgo.pdf

Convenios de Doble Imposición (14-03-2013): Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas


----------



## Bulbai (3 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Hablando de todo un poco, he enviado una pregunta a inglu porque he hecho una transferencia el lunes 1 de abril ~15:30 y no se ha confirmado hasta ayer y hoy todavía no la tengo en cuenta.
> 
> A ver que me dicen de cuanto tiempo llevan las transferencias y a que hora pasan al día siguiente pero ¿alguien sabe algo sobre esto?
> 
> ...



Yo hice una transferencia el día 1 de madrugada y ha llegado hoy aunque todavía no esta en la cuenta, pone "pending for posting". 

Los DD1 los pedí por correo el día 1 también y me han llegado hoy.


----------



## serhost (3 Abr 2013)

Bulbai dijo:


> Yo hice una transferencia el día 1 de madrugada y ha llegado hoy aunque todavía no esta en la cuenta, pone "pending for posting".
> 
> Los DD1 los pedí por correo el día 1 también y me han llegado hoy.



Yo la transferencia la hice el día uno, pero ¡es que allí es festivo ese día!

Aún así se me confirmó ayer, pero quiero saber igualmente cuales son los plazos para saber a qué atenerme, hasta que no tenga todo bien atado no muevo nada.

Además, aún no me ha llegado la tarjeta ni el PIN.

Confirmo, la transferencia me ha entrado hoy al final, pero muy por la tarde, me tocó la operadora tonta de ING, a veces pasa, vamos que sí, que las transferencias en un día.


----------



## bravotango (4 Abr 2013)

Hola a todos,

Este es mi primer mensaje. De finanzas conozco muy poco. Justo-justo sobrevivir con OTEs, depositos fijos, PIAS, ...etc. No me gusta el riesgo, pero no me importa aceptar un pequeño riesgo si me lo dicen clarito y no me engañan ( véase asunto participaciones Eroski de mucha gente que conozco ), en todo caso tras el corralon de Chipre ha sido hora de sacar parte del capital...

Siguiendo los consejos de por aquí, la informacion es poder, acabo de abrir una cuenta en ING LU. Me ha llegado el digipass, la tarjeta virtual...etc. Estoy muy contento con toda la operativa. En apenas 20 días está todo funcionando. Ya he ordenado varias transferencias con el IBAN y el BIC entre ING ESP y OPENBANK y sin problema. 

Se me resiste un poco lo de solicitar una OTE desde LUxemburgo,,, pero no me corre prisa ni es esencial.

A nivel del BdE he hecho la declaracion informativa DD1 con las 3 cuentas de ING LU.

Entiendo que el modelo 720 de la AEAT no lo tengo que presentar mientras no supere los 50K de pasta ( como no tengo, no preocupa por el momento ).

Mi duda es el concepto ese de la doble imposición. He visto que varios foreros han enviado una carta a ING LU para el tema ese. Qué significa ?? Soy un poco obtuso para estas cosas y el tema es que quiero hacerlo bien sin que se me escape nada.

Cuando llegue el momento de hacer el IRPF en el 2013, tengo que declarar algo ??

UN SALUDIN y GRACIAS A TODO EL MUNDO


----------



## serhost (4 Abr 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Este es mi primer mensaje. De finanzas conozco muy poco. Justo-justo sobrevivir con OTEs, depositos fijos, PIAS, ...etc. No me gusta el riesgo, pero no me importa aceptar un pequeño riesgo si me lo dicen clarito y no me engañan ( véase asunto participaciones Eroski de mucha gente que conozco ), en todo caso tras el corralon de Chipre ha sido hora de sacar parte del capital...
> 
> ...



Claro que tienes que declarar algo, los intereses producidos en la declaración y la parte que te han retenido. Si no sabes, como yo, vas a que te hagan la declaración, llevas toda la documentación de ese año y punto, no te comen, son bastante amables.

¡Y no hagas OTES! Tardan demasiado, haz transferencias, que normalmente en los bancos por internet son gratuitas.


----------



## bravotango (4 Abr 2013)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración. A ver el año que viene 2013 como me las apaño...

Lo de las OTEs tienes un 100% de razón, lo que pasa que con algunas 'cuenta soporte' no me queda más remedio que recurrir a ellas inclusive con la tonteria de una primera ote de cada mes por unos centimos ( ya que se retiene como un recibo domiciliado ) y la segunda ya por el valor que me interesa.

De todas maneras, en la AEAT serán amables... pero en la DF de Bizkaia el problema no es que sean amables o no... simplemente que hasta para las cosas más elementales no se aclaran y te terminan enviando al dpto. de respuestas vinculantes...


----------



## serhost (4 Abr 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> De todas maneras, en la AEAT serán amables... pero en la DF de Bizkaia el problema no es que sean amables o no... simplemente que hasta para las cosas más elementales no se aclaran y te terminan enviando al dpto. de respuestas vinculantes...



Vaya, será que he debido de tener suerte hasta ahora con ellos.


----------



## Nómada65 (4 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Claro que tienes que declarar algo, los intereses producidos en la declaración y la parte que te han retenido. Si no sabes, como yo, vas a que te hagan la declaración, llevas toda la documentación de ese año y punto, no te comen, son bastante amables.
> 
> ¡Y no hagas OTES! Tardan demasiado, haz transferencias, que normalmente en los bancos por internet son gratuitas.



Exacto. Desde ING ESPAÑA al resto de Europa, diría que son gratis ó muy asequibles. Hablo de memoria.:|


----------



## Miskatonic (5 Abr 2013)

Bueno, yo ya tengo abierta mi cuenta y llega la ora de informar al Banco de España con el formulario DD1 y me surgen varias dudas un tanto "absurdas", que por más que he buscado, no sé cómo resolver:

* En el apartado de "*Actividad Económica. Descrpición*" ¿qué hay que poner? ¿Si eres empleado por cuenta propia, ajena, etc...?
* En el apartado de "*Persona de contacto, Teléfono*" ¿hay que poner los datos de la empresa en que trabajas, ¿mi nombre? ¿¿¿o el nombre y el teléfono de quién???
* Se me han abierto 2 cuentas: "_Orange Account_" y "_Orange Savings_", pero en el modelo DD1 sólo puedo poner una. Tengo que rellenar 2 modelos, uno por cada cuenta?
* Por último, qué casilla tengo que marcar en lo de la *clase de cuenta: ¿A la vista o de ahorro*?

Disculpadme, porque imagino que para casi todos vosotros esto serán obviedades, pero hoy he tenido un mal día y a estas horas ya no doy más de sí...

Un saludo.


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2013)

por cierto, veo que tienen depositos en estas divisas:


> Euro (EUR)
> Franco suizo (CHF)
> Libra esterlina (GBP)
> Corona danesa (DKK)
> ...



Que interéses dan a dia de hoy? 
¿que comision cobran por cambio de moneda?
y por compra de acciones?


----------



## serhost (5 Abr 2013)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya tengo abierta mi cuenta y llega la ora de informar al Banco de España con el formulario DD1 y me surgen varias dudas un tanto "absurdas", que por más que he buscado, no sé cómo resolver:
> 
> * En el apartado de "*Actividad Económica. Descrpición*" ¿qué hay que poner? ¿Si eres empleado por cuenta propia, ajena, etc...?
> * En el apartado de "*Persona de contacto, Teléfono*" ¿hay que poner los datos de la empresa en que trabajas, ¿mi nombre? ¿¿¿o el nombre y el teléfono de quién???
> ...



Yo en actividad económica puse desempleado y no me pidieron nada más 
Persona de contacto, tú de nuevo y tu teléfono, es por si encuentran problemas con el DD1, para llamarte, piensa que el formulario vale para personas físicas y jurídicas y que además podría presentarlo un representante por tí (creo).
Tienes que rellenar dos DD1 y tal cual yo lo entiendo, la orange account es a la vista y la orange savings es de ahorro. Podrías decir que ambas son a la vista, no creo que cambie mucho, a mi me pareció lo más correcto poner una de cada.


----------



## Miskatonic (5 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Yo en actividad económica puse desempleado y no me pidieron nada más
> Persona de contacto, tú de nuevo y tu teléfono, es por si encuentran problemas con el DD1, para llamarte, piensa que el formulario vale para personas físicas y jurídicas y que además podría presentarlo un representante por tí (creo).
> Tienes que rellenar dos DD1 y tal cual yo lo entiendo, la orange account es a la vista y la orange savings es de ahorro. Podrías decir que ambas son a la vista, no creo que cambie mucho, a mi me pareció lo más correcto poner una de cada.




Muchas gracias, así lo haré.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nómada65 (5 Abr 2013)

Una pregunta ¿ Como veis la en principio, buena opción de abrir cuenta en ING LUX ? ¿ No os da temor que sea un País mienbro del EUR ? Ya lo he planteado antes. Por favor, No prentendo trollear ni discutir, no me malinterpreteis:| Yo mismo me estoy planteando muy seriamente abrir una cuenta ahí, pero me paraliza el hecho de que sea un País perteneciente a la UE y por eso puedan meterte mano en aras de la Seguridad Nacional. No sé que hacer.:S


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Abr 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿ Como veis la en principio, buena opción de abrir cuenta en ING LUX ? ¿ No os da temor que sea un País mienbro del EUR ? Ya lo he planteado antes. Por favor, No prentendo trollear ni discutir, no me malinterpreteis:| Yo mismo me estoy planteando muy seriamente abrir una cuenta ahí, pero me paraliza el hecho de que sea un País perteneciente a la UE y por eso puedan meterte mano en aras de la Seguridad Nacional. No sé que hacer.:S



Lo que hemos hecho muchos es abrir la de ING lux y también la de SWQ. La de ING es una cuenta "mas normal" a la hora de trabajar y enviar/recibir transferencias y la entidad da mas confianza, la de SWQ está mas orientada a tradear aunque puedes dejar la pasta quieta y la entidad da confianza pero no tanto por falta de nombre. De esta manera puedes tener el dinero repartido y modificar las proporciones según como esté el patio, a medida que vas viendo nubarrones vas enviando la pasta de ING lux a SWQ y viceversa. 

Para mi lo importante es tener la mayor parte fuera de España, que es donde primero cerrarán las puertas, tenerlo fuera te da un margen temporal para acabar de colocarlo (oro, acciones, fondos, bonos, ...) cuando suenen las sirenas.


----------



## serhost (5 Abr 2013)

Para los que tenéis la VPAY ¿cuanto tiempo han tardado en enviárosla? A mi aún no me ha llegado, aunque le echo la culpa a la semana santa.

De momento tengo 5 euros de risa en la cuenta, pero quería enviar el lunes algo de dinero a la de savings, por si acaso.


----------



## Folgore (5 Abr 2013)

Serhost,

Estoy como tu: Aun no he recibido la VPAY.

Te cuento mi "historial" para que puedas comparar:

- Lunes 18/03 - Apertura de cuenta y transferencia de 10 euros
- Martes 19/03 - Envio de carta (sin certificar).
- Viernes 22/03 - Recibo mail diciendo que ya lo tienen y me abren cuenta.
- Lunes 25/03 - Recibo por correo ordinario una caja con el digipass

Ayer (04/04) recibo 2 cartas. En una están los datos de la Cybercard (no sé si la pediste) y en la otra está el número secreto de la VPAY. En esta carta se dice que la tarjeta la recibiré en los proximos dias y, en caso de no haberla receibido en 10 dias des de la recepción de la carta con el número secreto, que contacte con ellos.

O sea... que supongo que la semana próxima llegará.

Estoy contigo, la Semana Santa lo ha retrasado todo.


----------



## bravotango (5 Abr 2013)

Cuando hagas las declaraciones informativas al banco de España, tienes que hacer 3 por cada cuenta;una para la 'ing lux', otra para la 'ing lux savings' y otra para la 'ing lu visa'.

A todos los efectos son 3 cuentas. Dentro de la web del BdE,mediante certificado digital, tienes que dar de alta cada cuenta una a una...

Sobre la hacienda de Vizcaya,,, una vez me toco un negrito muy majo ( Dongo se llamaba ) que no tenía ni p..a idea. Eso si, me recordaba que hacienda somos todos...


----------



## Marina (5 Abr 2013)

insisto, que depositos hay... 
sino mejor tenerlo en una caja ignifuga en casa o en una en el banco..


----------



## Anónima61 (5 Abr 2013)

*Intereses cuenta*

He recibido un mensaje de ING LU con los rendimientos de la cuenta 2012. La cuenta no llega a los 50000 por lo que entiendo que no hay que declararla a Hacienda aunque si lo está en el B. de España.
¿Hay que declarar estos rendimientos? He leído en algún post que solo si se pide a ING LU ellos los notifican a Hacienda.
Si no hay que hacer declaración de la cuenta a Hacienda por no llegar a los límites entiendo que tampoco hay que declarar los rendimientos, ya que explícitamente estás indicando lo que tienes.
Gracias por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## nominefi (6 Abr 2013)

Anónima61 dijo:


> He recibido un mensaje de ING LU con los rendimientos de la cuenta 2012. La cuenta no llega a los 50000 por lo que entiendo que no hay que declararla a Hacienda aunque si lo está en el B. de España.
> ¿Hay que declarar estos rendimientos? He leído en algún post que solo si se pide a ING LU ellos los notifican a Hacienda.
> Si no hay que hacer declaración de la cuenta a Hacienda por no llegar a los límites entiendo que tampoco hay que declarar los rendimientos, ya que explícitamente estás indicando lo que tienes.
> Gracias por vuestras opiniones.



No me acabo de aclarar, yo la abrí hace ya tiempo y tengo 20€ (los que se mandan para abrirla) y está declarada al BDE, pero de lo de hacienda no hice nada. Suelo ir a que me hagan la declaración los mismos de hacienda, debo llevarles algo?, de donde lo saco?, facilitan la información fiscal en la web de ing.lu?, se la tengo que pedir explicitamente a ing.lu?, pa 20€ me estoy quieto? soy un mar de dudas::::


----------



## Betis2 (6 Abr 2013)

Anónima61 dijo:


> He recibido un mensaje de ING LU con los rendimientos de la cuenta 2012. La cuenta no llega a los 50000 por lo que entiendo que no hay que declararla a Hacienda aunque si lo está en el B. de España.
> ¿Hay que declarar estos rendimientos? He leído en algún post que solo si se pide a ING LU ellos los notifican a Hacienda.
> Si no hay que hacer declaración de la cuenta a Hacienda por no llegar a los límites entiendo que tampoco hay que declarar los rendimientos, ya que explícitamente estás indicando lo que tienes.
> Gracias por vuestras opiniones.



Una cosa es el informar al Banco de España de que tienes una (o dos, o tres,..) cuenta abiertas en el extranjero, que creo que lo hacen por tema de estadística, y otra es el declarar tus rendimientos a Hacienda. Para ello tienes dos opciones:
1) No hacer nada y a ING Lux te retendrá el 35% de los intereses generados. En este caso ING Lux no informa a Hacienda de tus posiciones ni rendimientos y sólo pagan un % de lo a ti retenido a la Hacienda española como compensación, pues eres ciudadano español. En este caso, aunque Hacienda no sepa nada, si estás obligada por ley a declarar tus rendimientos en tu declaración del IRPF. El 35% que te hayan retenido creo, que al menos una parte, lo puedes compensar. Esta opción creo que es poco interesante.
2) Solicitar a ING Lux que no te retenga impuestos. Para ello tienes que autorizarles a que informen a nuestra Hacienda de tus posiciones y rendimientos (ya no hay secreto bancario) y tu declaras en tu declaración los intereses obtenidos. Esta es más interesante, pues pagas el 21% y no el 35% y además todo legal.

Por cieto, yo ya tengo los datos fiscales míos de 2012 y no sale nada de ING Lux en los rendimientos mobiliriarios como las otras cuentas españólas, y os aseguro que ING Lux los ha informado a Hacienda (y además en enero).

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (6 Abr 2013)

Vuelvo a preguntar lo del otro día. ¿Cómo se transfiere dinero de Ing Lu a otro banco? Hace tiempo lo miré, pero no supe exactamente como hacerlo.


----------



## Folgore (6 Abr 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Una cosa es el informar al Banco de España de que tienes una (o dos, o tres,..) cuenta abiertas en el extranjero, que creo que lo hacen por tema de estadística, y otra es el declarar tus rendimientos a Hacienda. Para ello tienes dos opciones:
> 1) No hacer nada y a ING Lux te retendrá el 35% de los intereses generados. En este caso ING Lux no informa a Hacienda de tus posiciones ni rendimientos y sólo pagan un % de lo a ti retenido a la Hacienda española como compensación, pues eres ciudadano español. En este caso, aunque Hacienda no sepa nada, si estás obligada por ley a declarar tus rendimientos en tu declaración del IRPF. El 35% que te hayan retenido creo, que al menos una parte, lo puedes compensar. Esta opción creo que es poco interesante.
> 2) Solicitar a ING Lux que no te retenga impuestos. Para ello tienes que autorizarles a que informen a nuestra Hacienda de tus posiciones y rendimientos (ya no hay secreto bancario) y tu declaras en tu declaración los intereses obtenidos. Esta es más interesante, pues pagas el 21% y no el 35% y además todo legal.
> 
> ...



Oye... muchas gracias por la info. Super interesante.

Abrí recientemente una cuenta con ellos. ¿Cuando les solicitaste que no te retubieran nada de los intereses (opción 2)? No recuerdo que hubiese visto nada al respecto en el proceso de apertura de cuentas.

Gracias de nuevo

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 12:59 ----------




Galvani dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar lo del otro día. ¿Cómo se transfiere dinero de Ing Lu a otro banco? Hace tiempo lo miré, pero no supe exactamente como hacerlo.



Te lo acabo de mirar con la versión francesa:

Entras en My ING y clicas sobre "Virements". Una vez haya cambiado la pantalla, en el menú de la izquierda, clicas sobre "virements" otra vez y luego sobre "Autres pays" y ya está.
Tendrás que escoger la cuenta de ING lux de donde sacar el dinero (Nº compte/ IBAN à débiter) y introducir los datos de tu cuenta en España.


----------



## Nómada65 (6 Abr 2013)

Al final viendo lo que parece que va a pasar en Canada, que es posible que les confisquen los depositos, se me antoja que los ahorros No van a estar Seguros en ningún lado del Mundo. Acojonante.:8:


----------



## serhost (6 Abr 2013)

Anónima61 dijo:


> He recibido un mensaje de ING LU con los rendimientos de la cuenta 2012. La cuenta no llega a los 50000 por lo que entiendo que no hay que declararla a Hacienda aunque si lo está en el B. de España.
> ¿Hay que declarar estos rendimientos? He leído en algún post que solo si se pide a ING LU ellos los notifican a Hacienda.
> Si no hay que hacer declaración de la cuenta a Hacienda por no llegar a los límites entiendo que tampoco hay que declarar los rendimientos, ya que explícitamente estás indicando lo que tienes.
> Gracias por vuestras opiniones.



Claro que tienes que declarar tus rendimientos a hacienda y con el tanto por ciento que te han retenido también. Hay acuerdo para evitar la doble imposición en ambos países.

Si no sabes como hacer la declaración en este aspecto, aunque hay ionformación en el segundo mensaje de este tema, lo llevas a hacienda y que te hagan la declaración correctamente.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2013 at 15:32 ----------




Betis2 dijo:


> 2) Solicitar a ING Lux que no te retenga impuestos. Para ello tienes que autorizarles a que informen a nuestra Hacienda de tus posiciones y rendimientos (ya no hay secreto bancario) y tu declaras en tu declaración los intereses obtenidos. Esta es más interesante, pues pagas el 21% y no el 35% y además todo legal.



¿Cómo solicitaste eso? Me interesa.


----------



## Betis2 (6 Abr 2013)

_Iniciado por Betis2 Ver Mensaje

2) Solicitar a ING Lux que no te retenga impuestos. Para ello tienes que autorizarles a que informen a nuestra Hacienda de tus posiciones y rendimientos (ya no hay secreto bancario) y tu declaras en tu declaración los intereses obtenidos. Esta es más interesante, pues pagas el 21% y no el 35% y además todo legal.


¿Cómo solicitaste eso? Me interesa.
_
Tienes que ponerte en contacto con ellos. Te mandan un formulario vía internet que tienes que rellenar, firmar y mandárselo por correo postal. Así por lo visto, sirve para siempre y para todas las actividades que mantengas con ellos. 
He intentado subir el formulario que tengo guardado pero no lo puedo subir, pues sólo me dejar 19,5 KB y tiene unos 90 KB.

Saludos.


----------



## serhost (6 Abr 2013)

Churru dijo:


> Hola, interesa bastante este formulario.
> 
> Podrías subirlo a alguna cuenta de mega, etc... y poner el link?
> 
> ...



Perdón por no actualizar antes esto, lo tenía subido otro forero, lo he puesto en el segundo mensaje de este hilo, en el resumen.

Por cierto, imagino que renunciar al secreto bancario no es necesario, sobre todo mientras tengas menos de 50K y no tengas que hacer ni DD2 (menos de 600k en operaciones)


----------



## serhost (6 Abr 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar lo del otro día. ¿Cómo se transfiere dinero de Ing Lu a otro banco? Hace tiempo lo miré, pero no supe exactamente como hacerlo.



Si no sabes alguno de los idiomas del contrato no deberías haberte abierto cuenta. Es por una cuestión muy simple, en caso de algún trámite ¿cómo piensas relacionarte con el banco?


----------



## Betis2 (7 Abr 2013)

Aquí os dejo el formulario en pdf. siento no poderlo poner en word, pero es que es muy poco 19,5 KB. De hecho me he visto negro reducirlo para subirlo.


----------



## serhost (7 Abr 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el formulario en pdf. siento no poderlo poner en word, pero es que es muy poco 19,5 KB. De hecho me he visto negro reducirlo para subirlo.



Está subido a doc y pdf en este hilo por un forero ya, yo lo he puesto en el mensaje-resumen, pero gracias por subirlo aquí también


----------



## jurbu (7 Abr 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Al final viendo lo que parece que va a pasar en Canada, que es posible que les confisquen los depositos, se me antoja que los ahorros No van a estar Seguros en ningún lado del Mundo. Acojonante.:8:



... Añadiendo que como en Chipre será a los extranjeros a los que expolien. Es fácil decir a los nacionales que se les compensará lo requisado en las siguientes declaraciones de su renta... como consecuencia las cuentas extranjeras son expolio neto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Abr 2013)

en serio, leed bien lo de canada, leed bien lo de chipre, y leed bien la directiva que se va a poner a nivel europeo, en la que TODOS los UE vamos a responder si es necesario con depositos... (antes accionistas y bonistas)

lo de canada no es mas que esto resumiendo

y en chipre eso de que solo pierden los extranjeros.... esto no ha acabado, que los depositos se han renovado automaticamente, sin posibilidad de reintegro... y las empresas tambien han palmado


y lo de que fueran solo extranjeros? anda!

en bankia? son extranjeros? y en caixacat?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ene-de-depositos-de-mas-de-100-000-euros.html


----------



## serhost (8 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en serio, leed bien lo de canada, leed bien lo de chipre, y leed bien la directiva que se va a poner a nivel europeo, en la que TODOS los UE vamos a responder si es necesario con depositos... (antes accionistas y bonistas)
> 
> lo de canada no es mas que esto resumiendo
> 
> ...



Y en el hilo de swissquote dicen que en toda la UE podrán embargar depósitos si es para pago de impuestos. Recordemos que lo de Chipre es un "impuesto" al patrimonio.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Y en el hilo de swissquote dicen que en toda la UE podrán embargar depósitos si es para pago de impuestos. Recordemos que lo de Chipre es un "impuesto" al patrimonio.



Realmente no lo pone así. Lean bien. Colaboracion entre Agen.Tribut UE. Y si no has pagado impuestos, pues embargo de cuentas, sí.




Lo que tiene que preocupar es:

Si se aplicase el caso Chipriota a España, a tu cuenta Lux le afecta al ser un impuesto español "a las cuentas" y con esta "ley"?

O solo a la que haya solicitado que no le retengan y tributar en España? 

Ojo con esto, no? Puede interesar liquidar impuestos en Lux. Esto me parece sumamente importante


----------



## Antonio Banderas (8 Abr 2013)

Al intentar acceder telemáticamente al BDE para confirmar los datos de la cuenta me aparece esto.......



> Conexión segura fallida
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien sabe cual es el problema?

Tengo instalado el certificado digital, pero lo he intentado también con el dni-e y me dice exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (8 Abr 2013)

Vaya mierda de web la del banco de España, hay que tener en cuenta hasta el navegador pq usando Firefox no hay más que problemas.......

Al final lo he conseguido pero me ha costado Dios y ayuda que me reconociera el DNIe.

Un saludo


----------



## serhost (8 Abr 2013)

Nolasco dijo:


> Vaya mierda de web la del banco de España, hay que tener en cuenta hasta el navegador pq usando Firefox no hay más que problemas.......
> 
> Al final lo he conseguido pero me ha costado Dios y ayuda que me reconociera el DNIe.
> 
> Un saludo



Eso es porque no tenías instalado el certificado de la fnmt, que aún no ha sido reconocido como seguro por firefox por la multitud de problemas y esperas que los funcionarios de turno han dado y estuvieron dando a mozilla. Como consecuencia de haberles tomado el pelo, ahora mozilla está pasando bastante de ellos y les está haciendo un análisis "exhaustivo" de la política de certificación y como tardan en resolver cada problema detectado un milenio, pues todavía hay que añadir los certificados de la fnmt a mano si quieres que te funcionen los sitios de la administración pública.

El navegador de M$ reconoce estos certificados porque su política de certificación es: tienes dinero, nos pagas, te certificamos. No importa que fallen tus métodos, no importa que no pongas públicamente accesibles los certificados revocados, no importa que tu seguridad no cumpla con los requisitos estándares.

En otro orden de cosas, tras haberles dicho a los de ING.LU que quiero renunciar al secreto bancario no me han dicho nada de enviarles ningún formulario y la respuesta (aunque creo que la mandó apresurada) me la mandó el director de la sucursal. He vuelto a preguntarles porque también me han dado otra respuesta rara al preguntarles si se hacen con la tarjeta (y obviamente el PIN) si pueden acceder o no a la cuenta savings (no deberían) y me han dicho que no me preocupe porque no tendrían el PIN.

Es lo único que me falla hasta ahora, que la tarjeta de ING.LU no venga desactivada por defecto o no te pidan comprobar que has recibido el PIN antes de mandarte la siguiente carta con la tarjeta.

Esperemos que el cartero me entregue a mi la carta y no a los vecinos del edificio de al lado como pasa la mitad de las veces. Menos mal que ING.LU envía el resto de correspondencia en papel.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (8 Abr 2013)

Si que lo tenia instalado, desde hace dos años exactamente, pero me pide la ruta del certificado, cosa que no me apetecia ponerme a mirar ya que tenia también el dni-e y lo he conseguido hacer con este último más facil.
El caso es como te digo, con Internet explorer todo parece mucho más facil en esta web pero con firefox me he tirado 1 h.



Por cierto queria comentar una cosa y es que tengo también cuentas en UK sin declarar pq me he venido a vivir aqui y no he hecho ninguna transacción que pueda relacionarlas con mi cuentas españolas, no como ING .Lu que para abrirla hubo que transferir los 10 euros y como pretendo quedarme a vivir aqui durante un tiempo, me recomendais que las declare o me hago el loco hasta que se cumplan los 183 dias que te piden de no residente y no tener que declararla?

Y luego, si hago una transferencia de ING España a Ing Luxemburgo y luego mediante transferwise por ejemplo hago otra con cambio de divisa a libras a estas últimas de UK se darian cuenta?


Gracias por la info que estás recopilando en el hilo, yo todavia no he recibido la tarjeta de crédito tampoco.

Un saludo


----------



## serhost (8 Abr 2013)

Nolasco dijo:


> Si que lo tenia instalado, desde hace dos años exactamente, pero me pide la ruta del certificado, cosa que no me apetecia ponerme a mirar ya que tenia también el dni-e y lo he conseguido hacer con este último más facil.
> El caso es como te digo, con Internet explorer todo parece mucho más facil en esta web pero con firefox me he tirado 1 h.
> 
> 
> ...



Ni idea, no sé que haría, pero si estás viviendo en inglaterra deberás cumplir con la legislación de allí porque eres residente fiscal de allí ¿no? Pregunta a algún experto, te saldrá más barata la consulta que la posible multa.

Por cierto, al final he decidido renunciar al secreto bancario y tributar todo aquí (que no me retengan allí) para evitar problemas. Puede ser menos seguro, quien sabe, pero mi apuesta es por la renuncia al secreto bancario, si me sale mal, retiro las 4 perras gordas que tengo, me compro latunes y me voy a vivir a algún sitio civilizado como Somalia.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (8 Abr 2013)

Efectivamente, pero llevo poco tiempo todavía por eso lo digo, para dejarlo todo atado lo mejor posible y luego no encontrarme sorpresas. 

Seguire investigando. 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## serhost (8 Abr 2013)

Aviso, en la agencia alfa o pasan un poco de todo, que puede ser o les cuesta hacer las cosas. A pesar de haber pedido lo de renunciar al secreto bancario tuve que insistir una segunda vez para que me mandasen el formulario.

Ya sabéis, si queréis renunciar a él, primero mandadles un mensaje y luego si no os mandan el formulario mandádselo vosotros.

Si estáis para abrir la cuenta y la queréis sin secreto bancario, adjuntad en el mismo sobre el formulario, creo que bastará y os ahorráis un envío más de correos y el tiempo perdido.


----------



## Folgore (8 Abr 2013)

Para información de todos aquellos que han abierto una cuenta recientemente y no han recibido la tarjeta, os comento que hoy (8 de abril) he recibido la mia.

Empezé todo el proceso de alta el 18 de marzo, con lo que ha tardado 20 dias. Teniendo en cuenta que nos pillo la Semana Santa de pleno y que el envio de documentación es a otro país, considero que es un plazo más que aceptable.

Lo dicho, tened un poco de paciencia. Todo acaba llegando


----------



## Antonio Banderas (8 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Aviso, en la agencia alfa o pasan un poco de todo, que puede ser o les cuesta hacer las cosas. A pesar de haber pedido lo de renunciar al secreto bancario tuve que insistir una segunda vez para que me mandasen el formulario.
> 
> Ya sabéis, si queréis renunciar a él, primero mandadles un mensaje y luego si no os mandan el formulario mandádselo vosotros.
> 
> Si estáis para abrir la cuenta y la queréis sin secreto bancario, adjuntad en el mismo sobre el formulario, creo que bastará y os ahorráis un envío más de correos y el tiempo perdido.



Yo tengo la oficina de Cloche d’Or, no se que tal seran y si te digo la verdad no tengo ni idea de pq elegi esa :XX:.

Tengo que mirar lo del secreto bancario a ver que hago.....


----------



## serhost (8 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Para información de todos aquellos que han abierto una cuenta recientemente y no han recibido la tarjeta, os comento que hoy (8 de abril) he recibido la mia.
> 
> Empezé todo el proceso de alta el 18 de marzo, con lo que ha tardado 20 dias. Teniendo en cuenta que nos pillo la Semana Santa de pleno y que el envio de documentación es a otro país, considero que es un plazo más que aceptable.
> 
> Lo dicho, tened un poco de paciencia. Todo acaba llegando



A mi me dijeron que la tarjeta no debería pasar de esta semana, pero me dio la sensación que el tipo o estaba saturado o a medio gas, porque le hice tres preguntas muy fáciles y contestó a una y para eso a medias.


----------



## Bulbai (8 Abr 2013)

El 5 de abril me llegó por carta el pin, y hoy día 8 la tarjeta. Abrí la cuenta el 17 de marzo.

Ambas vienen en francés y aunque no es lo mío, para cambiar el pin es necesario hacerlo en un cajero de Luxemburgo, como había leído en post anteriores.

Aún no he transferido de la orange a la savings. Entiendo que debo entrar en recipient list y añadirla, ¿no?. Gracias


----------



## serhost (8 Abr 2013)

Bulbai dijo:


> El 5 de abril me llegó por carta el pin, y hoy día 8 la tarjeta. Abrí la cuenta el 17 de marzo.
> 
> Ambas vienen en francés y aunque no es lo mío, para cambiar el pin es necesario hacerlo en un cajero de Luxemburgo, como había leído en post anteriores.
> 
> Aún no he transferido de la orange a la savings. Entiendo que debo entrar en recipient list y añadirla, ¿no?. Gracias



Pero si es un traspaso, lo del recipient list yo lo uso entre mi cuenta de ing españa e ing luxemburgo.

Lo que tienes que hacer es ir a transfers y después between my accounts.

Una cosa que no me ha gustado es que con la V PAY si se puede acceder a la savings account, me lo imaginaba y por eso he insistido en la pregunta, he tenido que sacarselo con destornillador al de la sucursal ¡madre mía!:


> Hello M. XXXX,
> 
> I have just sended you a form to fill out and send us back for renouncing to bank secrecy.
> 
> ...



Y le había preguntado si me interceptan en este envío tarjeta y PIN si el atacante podía acceder a la savings (no a la current que es de la que en teoría retira dinero la tarjeta).


----------



## Bulbai (8 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Pero si es un traspaso, lo del recipient list yo lo uso entre mi cuenta de ing españa e ing luxemburgo.
> 
> Lo que tienes que hacer es ir a transfers y después between my accounts.



Acabo de pagar en comercio y funciona correctamente. 

Gracias por la información. Intento hacer el traspaso.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Abr 2013)

Nolasco dijo:


> Yo tengo la oficina de *Cloche d’Or*, no se que tal seran y si te digo la verdad no tengo ni idea de pq elegi esa :XX:.



Por el nombre, te traiciono el subconsciente, ....

Yo la elegi por proximidad a la estacion, luego descubri que habian oficinas "especializadas" en clientes internacionales... :ouch:


----------



## fragmento (8 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en serio, leed bien lo de canada, leed bien lo de chipre, y leed bien la directiva que se va a poner a nivel europeo, en la que TODOS los UE vamos a responder si es necesario con depositos... (antes accionistas y bonistas)
> 
> lo de canada no es mas que esto resumiendo
> 
> ...




Que si vamos a responder, dice. Pero bien respondido. De esas respuestas que quedan grabadas a fuego de por vida:

Un total de siete cajas de ahorros, entre ellas Novacaixagalicia, se han dado de baja del FGD desde comienzos de año - Faro de Vigo




> En concreto, han salido del FGD la Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo; la Caja de Ahorros y Monte de Piedad de Navarra; Monte de Piedad y Caja de Ahorros de San Fernando de Guadalajara, Huelva, Jerez y Sevilla; Caja General de Ahorros de Canarias; Caja de Ahorros Municipal de Burgos; Caixa d'Estavils Unió de Caixes de Manlleu, Sabadell i Terrasa, y Caixa de Aforros de Galicia, Vigo, Ourense e Pontevedra (Novacaixagalicia).


----------



## Folgore (8 Abr 2013)

Eso que dice Serhost que mediante la tarjeta se puede acceder a la savings account me deja un poco mosca.
Tendriamos que ver cuando y donde puede ocurrir esto.

Me explico: con tarjetas de algun banco español (vease "la Caixa", por ejemplo) puedes realizar reintegros por el cajero de distintas cuentas en las que seas titular.
En el caso de ING.lu podria pasar lo mismo aunque (quiero suponer) solo en sus cajeros.

No sé... no tendria mucho sentido por temas de seguridad que se pueda disponer (via compra o retirada de efectivo en cualquier cajero de Europa) del dinero de la savings una vez se hubiese terminado el de la current account.

A ver si averiguamos algo más.


----------



## Betis2 (8 Abr 2013)

La verdad es que nunca he sacado efectivo con la V-Pay (aunque si he pagado en comercios sin problemas), pero supongo que será igual que una 4B de aquí.

Por ejemplo, con mi 4B del Uno-e puedo pagar en cualquier comercio y siempre se carga en la cuenta corriente, pero al sacar en un cajero me da la opción de sacar de la cuenta corriente o de la de ahorro. Y si lo intentas sacar de la de crédito pues va a crédito, no se carga en ese momento en ninguna cuenta (aunque esperaté el clavazo a final de mes).

En definitiva, es más que normal que si pierdes la tarjeta con el pin puedan acceder a tu cuenta de ahorro. Otra cosa es que reduzcas el límite de extracción.

Saludos.


----------



## serhost (9 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Eso que dice Serhost que mediante la tarjeta se puede acceder a la savings account me deja un poco mosca.
> Tendriamos que ver cuando y donde puede ocurrir esto.
> 
> Me explico: con tarjetas de algun banco español (vease "la Caixa", por ejemplo) puedes realizar reintegros por el cajero de distintas cuentas en las que seas titular.
> ...



Pues pregunta tú también  A mi ya me da corte, al director le cuesta contestar, debe ser una oficina no especializa en clientes internacionales y ya le he dado bastante la lata. Me gustaría saberlo, pero ya le he enviado mensajes suficientes para que me gestione lo de no al secreto bancario y me aclare dos cosas que ya he puesto aquí: lo de la tarjeta y un tema de transferencias.



Betis2 dijo:


> La verdad es que nunca he sacado efectivo con la V-Pay (aunque si he pagado en comercios sin problemas), pero supongo que será igual que una 4B de aquí.
> 
> Por ejemplo, con mi 4B del Uno-e puedo pagar en cualquier comercio y siempre se carga en la cuenta corriente, pero al sacar en un cajero me da la opción de sacar de la cuenta corriente o de la de ahorro. Y si lo intentas sacar de la de crédito pues va a crédito, no se carga en ese momento en ninguna cuenta (aunque esperaté el clavazo a final de mes).
> 
> ...



Lo normal es que esa opción se pueda inhabilitar y hay bancos que directamente no la ofrecen, por ejemplo con ING Direct, si usas la tarjeta de débito o crédito, no te deja sacar de la cuenta de ahorro y sólo te deja transferir de tu cuenta corriente asociada a la tarjeta de débito a otras, por lo menos lo que yo he probado.

El tema es que voy a tener unos ahorros en la savings, no demasiados pero una cantidad aceptable y aunque hasta ahora no he tenido ningún problema con ninguna tarjeta de ninguna estafa ¡y mira que he comprado con tarjeta y por internet! pues no quería que el primer problema me surgiese con un banco extranjero.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 00:58 ----------




fragmento dijo:


> Que si vamos a responder, dice. Pero bien respondido. De esas respuestas que quedan grabadas a fuego de por vida:
> 
> Un total de siete cajas de ahorros, entre ellas Novacaixagalicia, se han dado de baja del FGD desde comienzos de año - Faro de Vigo



Vamos a ver, esa noticia es normal, son las cajas que han desaparecido ¿no?

Al menos nova caixa galicia (Caixa de Aforros de Galicia, Vigo, Ourense e Pontevedra) opera ahora como NCG Banco, el resto me imagino que tendrán una situación parecida.

Por cierto, dada la desinformación que practican muchos medios, hasta tal punto que me hincha ciertas partes, he elaborado un dibujo muy simple sobre la apertura de cuentas, útil para enseñar a la gente desinformada:







Esto no quiere decir que abrir cuenta en el extranjero sea la mejor opción en todos los casos, es sólo una posibilidad más, pero NO es difícil ni hacen falta grandes capitales, uno debe pensar si quiere abrirla previamente, pero al menos debe tener toda la información ¡abrir cuenta fuera es posible!

Tengo el gráfico en formato svg para inkscape y lo puedo pasar a PDF, si alguien lo quiere, lo cuelgo.

Acabo de ver que las transferencias si se reflejan en un día, pero "a lo largo del día", es decir, la transferencia hecha ayer por la mañana desde ingdirect españa se ha reflejado hoy a las 12:30 pasadas y aún no aparece como movimiento, sólo como cantidad usable.

En el otro sentido, de luxemburgo a ingdirect españa se refleja incluso más tarde, sobre las 20:00 de la tarde o después.

Deben ser esas las horas a las que acaban alguno de sus volcados. Lo dejo aquí para futuras referencias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2013)

fragmento dijo:


> Que si vamos a responder, dice. Pero bien respondido. De esas respuestas que quedan grabadas a fuego de por vida:
> 
> Un total de siete cajas de ahorros, entre ellas Novacaixagalicia, se han dado de baja del FGD desde comienzos de año - Faro de Vigo



nacionalizadas-absorbidas


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Si no sabes alguno de los idiomas del contrato no deberías haberte abierto cuenta. Es por una cuestión muy simple, en caso de algún trámite ¿cómo piensas relacionarte con el banco?



Es que tienen agentes que son españoles o lo hablan, no seamos como los viejos que no se mueven de la caja de toda la vida porque conocen al de la mesa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Abr 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Es que tienen agentes que son españoles o lo hablan, no seamos como los viejos que no se mueven de la caja de toda la vida porque conocen al de la mesa.



Tampoco hay que ser como los viejos que se van a paris o berlin y dicen que con gestos ya los entenderan o que ya encontraran gente que hable español. Dejando de lado que solo tienen una española y no esta todos los dias, recibiras emails, tendras que moverte por la web y leer/aceptar condiciones, ... Yo no lo hubiera hecho sin conocer alguno de los dos idiomas.


----------



## Yomismita (9 Abr 2013)

A todo esto... estoy recibiendo las cartas de ING lu en francés, ¿sabéis si hay alguna opción en la página web para cambiar el idioma de relación (a inglés en este caso)?


----------



## serhost (9 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> A todo esto... estoy recibiendo las cartas de ING lu en francés, ¿sabéis si hay alguna opción en la página web para cambiar el idioma de relación (a inglés en este caso)?



Me temo que no, que haya visto. Yo tengo hecho todo en inglés y los extractos y demás en francés y algunos documentos como el de renuncia al secreto bancario te dicen que el válido en caso de discrepancia es el que está en francés (algo que creo que es ilegal, pero espero que no haya discrepancias).

Toca aprender algo de francés 

---------- Post added 09-abr-2013 at 23:14 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ser como los viejos que se van a paris o berlin y dicen que con gestos ya los entenderan o que ya encontraran gente que hable español. Dejando de lado que solo tienen una española y no esta todos los dias, recibiras emails, tendras que moverte por la web y leer/aceptar condiciones, ... Yo no lo hubiera hecho sin conocer alguno de los dos idiomas.



No podría haberlo explicado mejor.


----------



## elecmi (9 Abr 2013)

En que oficina de las que te da para elegir tienen a una española?



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ser como los viejos que se van a paris o berlin y dicen que con gestos ya los entenderan o que ya encontraran gente que hable español. Dejando de lado que solo tienen una española y no esta todos los dias, recibiras emails, tendras que moverte por la web y leer/aceptar condiciones, ... Yo no lo hubiera hecho sin conocer alguno de los dos idiomas.


----------



## serhost (9 Abr 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> En que oficina de las que te da para elegir tienen a una española?



Alguien comentó en este hilo que a partir de los cinco ceros la española te contestaba en castellano.


----------



## elecmi (9 Abr 2013)

cinco ceros???? jejejejejejeje contando los decimales, por ejemplo 1000,00€? 
Hay alguna otra alternativa, siempre está bien saber que hay una española..


----------



## serhost (10 Abr 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> cinco ceros???? jejejejejejeje contando los decimales, por ejemplo 1000,00€?
> Hay alguna otra alternativa, siempre está bien saber que hay una española..



:Aplauso:

Te has olvidado de los ceros a la izquierda, díselo a ver si te hacen caso :bla:

Sí, en estos momentos hay alguien español por ahí, lo cual no garantiza nada, ni que te tengan que ayudar a entenderte con ellos ni nada de nada.

El contrato lo dice muy claro: que hables y tengas control sobre el idioma en el que firmas.


----------



## elecmi (10 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Te has olvidado de los ceros a la izquierda, díselo a ver si te hacen caso :bla:
> 
> ...



Est´´a claro pero es mejor elegir la oficina que tiene a alguien que habla español, a´´un sabiendo ingl´´es.


----------



## micamor (10 Abr 2013)

Luxemburgo dejara el secreto bancario en 2015.

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## serhost (10 Abr 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Est´´a claro pero es mejor elegir la oficina que tiene a alguien que habla español, a´´un sabiendo ingl´´es.



Sí, mejor, pero recuerda que no tienes garantías.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2013 at 13:54 ----------




micamor dijo:


> Luxemburgo dejara el secreto bancario en 2015.
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



Yo ya he renunciado a él, cobran menos impuestos, eso sí, luego hay que pagar el 21% aquí.


----------



## Betis2 (10 Abr 2013)

Lo del idioma supongo que también dependerá del número de clientes. Yo abrí cuenta en julio del año pasado, y creo que fui unos de los primeros. Si el número de clientes de habla español fuese importante estoy seguro que se plantearían el uso del español en las comunicaciones y en la web. Según siguen las cosas es cuestión de tiempo y de exigir a ING Lux que se lo plantee.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Abr 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Según siguen las cosas es cuestión de tiempo y de *exigir a ING Lux* que se lo plantee.



:: ... me imagino qué pensaran los del BBV o Santander el día que unas docenas de marroquis con cuentas online decidan exigirles que traduzcan la web al árabe... pues eso mismo es lo que pensaran los de ING Lux.


----------



## serhost (10 Abr 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :: ... me imagino qué pensaran los del BBV o Santander el día que unas docenas de marroquis con cuentas online decidan exigirles que traduzcan la web al árabe... pues eso mismo es lo que pensaran los de ING Lux.



Las clavas, no me das tiempo 

Edito para añadir mis frustraciones varias sobre compatriotas en el extranjero:

Me da un poco de vergüenza ajena cuando viajo y veo al típico español comiendo en un museo unas galletas (sic) y dejando migas por toda la alfombra del siglo XIX que también está pisando sin permiso (sic).

También cuando estoy en un restaurante y los únicos que hablan a voz en grito son unos "maravillosos" compatriotas, eso sí, del sur, que con su gracia y salero (y por qué no decirlo, una ayuda alcohólica) ponen a parir a voz en grito a los camareros ¡total, ¿quien va a entender español?! 

Eso sí, si hay que pagar en otra divisa, no querrán pagar con tarjeta, pero si en euros (no me da pena cuando les cobran más del doble). Pero no acaba aquí la cosa, que les falta una especie de tortilla ¡pues se va a pedirla quien no sabe inglés! y hace además hace gala de hacerse entender a la camarera gritándole y llevándose las manos a la boca para indicar que quiere comer ¡pero si sólo les faltaba un plato! si la camarera no lo ha apuntado bien porque tú no tienes puta idea de inglés ni de explicarte, al menos señálalo en la carta ¡pero no seas tan garrula de gritarle en español!

Por cierto, ese día la camarera se preguntó si ambos grupos éramos españoles.

Pues eso ¡aprended otro idioma aparte del vuestro! es bueno para la cabeza, la mantiene activa.


----------



## Betis2 (10 Abr 2013)

_...me imagino qué pensaran los del BBV o Santander el día que unas docenas de marroquis con cuentas online decidan exigirles que traduzcan la web al árabe... pues eso mismo es lo que pensaran los de ING Lux._ 

Hombre, no lo digo por una docena, pero si el número de clientes aumenta, Y SOBRETODO, *SI AUMENTA EL DINERO ESPAÑOL ALLÍ* ¿por qué no?. Fíjate como cada vez que alguna empresa le interesa hacer negocios como se bajan los pantalones como mínimo para entenderse contigo.

Por cierto, y no es por menospreciar al marroquí, pero el español es la 2ª lengua hablada del mundo, muy por delante del aleman.



_También cuando estoy en un restaurante y los únicos que hablan a voz en grito son unos "maravillosos" compatriotas, eso sí, del sur, que con su gracia y salero (y por qué no decirlo, una ayuda alcohólica) ponen a parir a voz en grito a los camareros ¡total, ¿quien va a entender español?! _

No se porqué criticas a los del sur, pues supongo que si los extranjeros no entienden el español menos aún el habla de los "paisos catalanes" (por ejemplo, ya que a algunos no se les entiende la lengua de Cervantes si es que algún día la hablaron). Lo de la gracia lo entiendo (no somos tan estiraos como los del norte) pero lo de pegar voces es simplemente falta de educación, y te aseguro, que no sólo les falta a algunos de tus compatriotas del sur, sino también a algunos tus vecinos del norte, centro y también extranjeros (ingleses, franceses, alemanes,...)

Siento que hayas pasado vergüenza por unos compatriotas del sur en el extranjero y que nunca los necesites si te pasa algo.


----------



## Galvani (10 Abr 2013)

Yo me he comunicado con una española y otra que sabe español. ¿Qué problema puedo tener?, sólo hago ingresos y retiros. Cuando lo he necesitado, correo. Y si tengo algún problema en el que tuviese que hablar por tel pues llamaría a alguien de confianza aunque ya estoy poniéndome con inglés. Por esa regla no abrimos nadie cuenta fuera y lo dejamos todo aquí en la caja de toda la vida porque aquí de idiomas la gente poco. Esto me suena como cuando la gente decía que ING por no tener oficinas cuando no las tenía se iban a quedar con el dinero y no podías ir allí a reclamar tus billetes.


----------



## Rabo2comunal (10 Abr 2013)

Recien estrenando cuenta me surge una duda.
Se puede ordnar una ote o solo se puede enviar dinero por transferencia.
Si fuera posible os agradeceria me indicaseis como.
Gracias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Abr 2013)

puedes no pedir secreto, y cotizar alli?


----------



## serhost (11 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> puedes no pedir secreto, y cotizar alli?



¿Cotizar? ¿te refieres a pagar impuestos por los intereses allí?


----------



## Folgore (11 Abr 2013)

Rabo2comunal dijo:


> Recien estrenando cuenta me surge una duda.
> Se puede ordnar una ote o solo se puede enviar dinero por transferencia.
> Si fuera posible os agradeceria me indicaseis como.
> Gracias.



No puedes ordenar una OTE de Luxembourg a España.

Tendrás que hacerlo por transferencia. No hay otra.


----------



## serhost (11 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> No puedes ordenar una OTE de Luxembourg a España.
> 
> Tendrás que hacerlo por transferencia. No hay otra.



Afortunadamente. Odio a la gente que hace OTEs por no abrirse una cuenta online sin comisiones.


----------



## Rabo2comunal (11 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> No puedes ordenar una OTE de Luxembourg a España.
> 
> Tendrás que hacerlo por transferencia. No hay otra.



Gracias amigo.


----------



## Folgore (11 Abr 2013)

Rabo2comunal dijo:


> Gracias amigo.



De nada, hombre!

Hay bancos que no cobran por las transferencias. Estan todos los online (Ingdirect, Openbank, Self bank...) y tambien los tradicionales tienen algun tipo de cuenta que incluye alguna transferencia gratis.

Cualquier duda, preguntanos


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Cotizar? ¿te refieres a pagar impuestos por los intereses allí?



puedes pedir que tu cuenta no sea secreta, y pagar retenciones alli?


----------



## serhost (11 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> puedes pedir que tu cuenta no sea secreta, y pagar retenciones alli?



¿Que sentido tendría? Creo que no.


----------



## der_Europäer (11 Abr 2013)

En una semana aproximadamente me ha llegado la Digipass y ya tengo mi cuenta naranja luxemburguesa. Gracias a todos los que han dado información util!


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Que sentido tendría? Creo que no.



una vez que firmas que pagas alli los impuestos y retenciones, españa no puede aplicarte el "impuesto chipriotra de los depositos" entiendo, no?


----------



## serhost (12 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> una vez que firmas que pagas alli los impuestos y retenciones, españa no puede aplicarte el "impuesto chipriotra de los depositos" entiendo, no?



Lo dudo, porque lo que te retengan allí en teoría lo envían aquí por ser residente de aquí, al menos eso era lo que yo tenía entendido.

De todos modos, como el dinero es tuyo, no importando donde lo tengas, por poder pueden ponerte los impuestos que les salgan de sus partes.


----------



## LLainiav (12 Abr 2013)

Una pregunta, para abrir la cuenta es necesario mandar el dni compulsado por notario o simplemente con una fotocopia basta??


----------



## vigobay (12 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> una vez que firmas que pagas alli los impuestos y retenciones, españa no puede aplicarte el "impuesto chipriotra de los depositos" entiendo, no?



Si tu no dices lo contrario por defecto pagarás allí los intereses que le llegarán a la hacienda española anonimamente pero teoricamente deberías de incluirlos en la declaración de hacienda del año posterior.

En principio si declaras la cuenta en el BDE, estás legalizado y si el miserable interés que te dan en ING LUX no se te antoja imprescindible puedes hacer como yo que dejo todo en la orange account y de ese modo al no tener intereses generados no tengo que declarar en hacienda nada aunque si lo haya hecho en el BDE.

El que tenga cantidades muy importantes tendrá que valorar lo que le merece la pena mantenerse ajeno a hacienda calculando previamente lo que le pueden producir. Creo que esto que digo es correcto, pero si me equivoco corregidme


----------



## Folgore (12 Abr 2013)

LLainiav dijo:


> Una pregunta, para abrir la cuenta es necesario mandar el dni compulsado por notario o simplemente con una fotocopia basta??



Te recomiendo encarecidamente que leas el segundo post de la primera pagina de este hilo, escrito por Serhost. Ahí está todo lo que necesitas saber respecto a la apertura de una cuenta en ING Luxembourg.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, la manera más "cómoda" de abrir la cuenta es enviando una simple fotocopia del DNI y transfiriendo 10 euros des de una cuenta a tu nombre en España a una cuenta provisional que ING te proporciona.
Con esto te ahorras una visita al notario o a la policia nacional.

El proceso de alta es muy fácil. Ánimos!


----------



## Sistémico (12 Abr 2013)

Con el fin del secreto bancario a 1 de Enero del 2015,ésta opción ha perdido interés para los particulares(no para empresas que continuarán igual),aunque la mantendré abierta por si las moscas. Me huelo que en caso de movida, el fisco iría a por los cuatro pringaos de siempre, ya que los que usan sociedades pantalla para evadir grandes cantidades no tendrían mayores problemas.

Veremos si Suiza aguanta la presión, o cede y decide sacrificar a sus clientes menos "premium".


----------



## serhost (12 Abr 2013)

Me pregunto lo que se preguntaban otros en el foro: la diferencia entre "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" y "Usable amount".

Porque aunque haga un traspaso de la savings a la orange, el saldo "usable" pasa de una a otra, pero el balance hasta el día siguiente no. Lo mismo con las transferencias.

Espero que no sea lo mismo que aquí con la fecha de valor y sea el valor contable que se refleja al día siguiente cuando se genera el movimiento.


----------



## Folgore (12 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Me pregunto lo que se preguntaban otros en el foro: la diferencia entre "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" y "Usable amount".
> 
> Porque aunque haga un traspaso de la savings a la orange, el saldo "usable" pasa de una a otra, pero el balance hasta el día siguiente no. Lo mismo con las transferencias.
> 
> Espero que no sea lo mismo que aquí con la fecha de valor y sea el valor contable que se refleja al día siguiente cuando se genera el movimiento.



Entiendo que no es lo mismo que la fecha valor.

Te copio lo que dice su FAQ:

Que signifie la différence entre mon solde J-1 et le montant utilisable ?

Le solde j -1 reprend la situation de votre compte qui est calculée une fois par jour en soirée en tenant compte des opérations du jour. Le montant utilisable, par contre, est mis à jour continuellement en cours de journée à chaque fois qu'une opération est passée via Internet ou un autre canal. Il tient compte de la ligne de crédit éventuelle dont vous pouvez bien sûr aussi disposer pour vos opérations. 

El montant utilisable ("usable amount") es el líquido que hay en cada momento en la cuenta. Por ejemplo, si haces una compra con la VPAY, inmediatamente tu montant utilisable disminuye por el importe de la compra.

No así el solde j-1 (Accounting balance Valuation D-1). Teoricamente, una vez al dia, por la noche, se revisan tus movimientos y, a la mañana siguiente, puedes ver tu solde j-1 actualizado según los movimientos del dia anterior.
Te digo "teoricamente", porque a la práctica no es así. A mi me tarda más de un dia en actualizarse. Por ejemplo, el dia 10 realizé 2 compras (las puedo ver si miro los moviementos de la Orange account) con la VPAY y hoy (dia 12) siguen sin estar descontadas del solde j-1.

Otra cosa es la fecha valor (Date valeur en francés). Seria la fecha a partir de la cual se empiezan a generar intereses. Con esto se pasan un montón:
Un ingreso en la Savings te lo valoran a j+5 JOB, que traducido significa que se aplica una fecha valor correspondiente al dia que llega el dinero + 5 dias laborables bancarios. Toma ya!
Con los reintegros de la Savings pasa algo parecido: j-2 JOB. O sea... te computa como si se sacara el dinero 2 dias laborables bancarios ANTES de la fecha efectiva de retirada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Si tu no dices lo contrario por defecto pagarás allí los intereses que le llegarán a la hacienda española anonimamente pero teoricamente deberías de incluirlos en la declaración de hacienda del año posterior.
> 
> En principio si declaras la cuenta en el BDE, estás legalizado y si el miserable interés que te dan en ING LUX no se te antoja imprescindible puedes hacer como yo que dejo todo en la orange account y de ese modo al no tener intereses generados no tengo que declarar en hacienda nada aunque si lo haya hecho en el BDE.
> 
> El que tenga cantidades muy importantes tendrá que valorar lo que le merece la pena mantenerse ajeno a hacienda calculando previamente lo que le pueden producir. Creo que esto que digo es correcto, pero si me equivoco corregidme





bueno, el save es el 1%

mas que la bbk


----------



## vividor (13 Abr 2013)

Una pregunta rapida ¿alguno ha envíado el DD1 por correo al Banco de España? ¿cuanto tardan en enviarte el resguardo sellado y tal?...

Lo envié todo certificado y con acuse de recibo ya hace unas semanas y "nu ze ná"...


----------



## LLainiav (13 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Te recomiendo encarecidamente que leas el segundo post de la primera pagina de este hilo, escrito por Serhost. Ahí está todo lo que necesitas saber respecto a la apertura de una cuenta en ING Luxembourg.
> 
> Respondiendo a tu pregunta, la manera más "cómoda" de abrir la cuenta es enviando una simple fotocopia del DNI y transfiriendo 10 euros des de una cuenta a tu nombre en España a una cuenta provisional que ING te proporciona.
> Con esto te ahorras una visita al notario o a la policia nacional.
> ...



Gracias compi, me lo he leído todo pero no pone nada acerca de los titulares de la cuenta, cuantos admite? que sería más recomendable de cara a escapar del corralito ¿abrir dos cuentas cada una con un único titular o abrir una sola cuenta con dos titulares?


----------



## serhost (13 Abr 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Entiendo que no es lo mismo que la fecha valor.
> 
> Te copio lo que dice su FAQ:
> 
> ...



A mi las transferencias a la savings account me tardan un día desde España a LUX y al día siguiente la ponen en la otra columna también.

Lo malo es que los traspasos tardan un día en reflejarlo en la siguiente columna. No me gusta esto en la operativa de tratarse de la fecha de valor y generar comisiones en caso de retirar de la cuenta la cantidad usable pero que aún no tiene valor, es un contra importante de la cuenta corriente y la tarjeta, se ve que usaré la sólo la cuenta savings para tener unos ahorros y no la corriente ni su tarjeta de débito salvo que viaje por europa, que en este caso me saldrían más baratas las retiradas de efectivo.

EDITO: Por lo que pones de la FAQ, la cantidad es usable pero no se sabe si genera o no comisiones.

Por cierto ¿donde está esa FAQ? En inglés me aparece en blanco y por desgracia no hablo francés.

He encontrado algo con el buscador:



> When are transfers made over the Internet recorded in the accounts?
> 
> They are recorded in the accounts immediately in order to calculate your usable funds. Transfers carried out online are recorded in your balance every working day, on closure of the accounts on the Bank's central computer. As a result, the adjusted D-1 balance cannot be consulted until the following working day.


----------



## Folgore (14 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> A mi las transferencias a la savings account me tardan un día desde España a LUX y al día siguiente la ponen en la otra columna también.
> 
> Lo malo es que los traspasos tardan un día en reflejarlo en la siguiente columna. No me gusta esto en la operativa de tratarse de la fecha de valor y generar comisiones en caso de retirar de la cuenta la cantidad usable pero que aún no tiene valor, es un contra importante de la cuenta corriente y la tarjeta, se ve que usaré la sólo la cuenta savings para tener unos ahorros y no la corriente ni su tarjeta de débito salvo que viaje por europa, que en este caso me saldrían más baratas las retiradas de efectivo.
> 
> ...



Para encontrar las FAQ en inglés tienes que estar conectado a My ING en inglés. Clicas sobre "Account info" y a la izquierda te aparecen varias opciones, entre ellas la FAQ. Al clicar encima, te abre otra pantalla. Ojo no tengas bloqueada esta opcion en tu ordenador.
Si vas a "transfers" verás que también tiene su FAQ y así todos los apartados (tarjetas, etc)

Como dices, no queda claro si la diferencia entre "usable amount" y "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" puede llegar a generar comisión de descubierto. Espero que no. En todo caso, si me aparece algo raro en la cuenta ya lo comentaré en el foro.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 13:10 ----------




LLainiav dijo:


> Gracias compi, me lo he leído todo pero no pone nada acerca de los titulares de la cuenta, cuantos admite? que sería más recomendable de cara a escapar del corralito ¿abrir dos cuentas cada una con un único titular o abrir una sola cuenta con dos titulares?



Puedes abrir la cuenta con un único titular o con 2. No hay más opciones.

En cuanto al corralito, vete tu a saber que puede pasar! En principio tendria que resultar indiferente abrir 2 cuentas individuales o 1 de conjunta. Para mi, el factor clave es que la cuenta está abierta fuera de España. 
En Chipre, los chipriotas que tenian cuentas en Grecia no se han visto afectados y los rusos y britanicos que las tenian en Chipre, sí.

¿Qué haria yo? Creo que si la cuenta en España desde donde enviarás dinero a Luxemburgo está abierta a nombre de 2 personas, la de Luxemburgo tambien la abriría igual.


----------



## kookaburra (15 Abr 2013)

Ya me ha llegado el paquete con el digipass, he accedido y me parece muy raros los números de cuenta, el IBAN que te ponen sólo tiene 20 caracteres, nunca había visto un IBAN tan corto, y me parece raro que haya tantos ceros a la derecha de los números de cuenta. Por otro lado, me dan también un IBAN de la visa, similar al de las cuentas con algún número cambiado, hay que declarar al banco de España también la visa como si fuera otra cuenta más ?

Sólo me ha llegado el Digipass, la visa la envían más adelante?, hay que hacer algo para que te la envíen, o solo esperar.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Vedder (15 Abr 2013)

kookaburra dijo:


> Ya me ha llegado el paquete con el digipass, he accedido y me parece muy raros los números de cuenta, el IBAN que te ponen sólo tiene 20 caracteres, nunca había visto un IBAN tan corto, y me parece raro que haya tantos ceros a la derecha de los números de cuenta. Por otro lado, me dan también un IBAN de la visa, similar al de las cuentas con algún número cambiado, hay que declarar al banco de España también la visa como si fuera otra cuenta más ?
> 
> Sólo me ha llegado el Digipass, la visa la envían más adelante?, hay que hacer algo para que te la envíen, o solo esperar.
> 
> ...



Tienes que rellenar un DD1 por cada cuenta, incluida la VISA. Uno para la Orange, uno para la Savings y uno para la VISA.

Sin dni-e, pide los impresos por correo electrónico (rellena y escanea esto: http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/BPA/servicio/part_reg/ficheros/es/nm9215im.pdf) a publicaciones@bde.es (si no me patina la neurona con el correo, revísalo por si acaso), tardan un día o dos en llegar, y lo devuelves una vez rellenado al apartado de correos, 15, 28080. 

El pin llega más tarde (1 semana +-) y después en otra carta la VPay (VISA). A mí fue el pin un viernes y la VISA el sábado.


----------



## kookaburra (15 Abr 2013)

Ok, muchas gracias, lod el DD1 lo conozco, la cuenta que abrí con Societé Generale, presenté el DD1 desde la web del Banco de España con el certificado digital, me dio problemas por los navegadores, al final pude hacerlo desde un ordenador viejo con una versión del explorer muy antigua, así fue la única manera de poder presentar online el DD1.

Tengo una duda respecto al DD1, Con la cuenta de Societé posteriormente abrí contrato para operar en bolsa con ellos, me aparece como cuenta de valores, eso no lo declaré en el DD1, tú sabes si tendría que declararlo como si fuera otra cuenta más?

Ah y la visa pay de ingf lux también hay que declararla como la visa normal ?


----------



## pupus (15 Abr 2013)

Solamente es para dar las gracias por la detallada información de la página 1 y el documento de Betis2 (creo) para que se informe a Montoro de lo que nos den en Lux.


----------



## platon03 (15 Abr 2013)

Alguien sabe si ING.lu tiene atención en castellano? 
Gracias


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (16 Abr 2013)

Estando en paro y queriendo utilizar la Orange Account como refugio de mi dinero, espero que no me den problemas, marcaré Unemployed en la opción de registro de la web.


----------



## bravotango (16 Abr 2013)

Una preguntita... tirando a estupida, pero que no me ha quedado claro. En ING LU, todo lo que tengo en la 'orange saving' da algún rdto ¿no? tipo la cuenta naranja ?

He estado buscando pero no he encontrado el interes por ninguna parte. Quitando el asunto de los taxes , cual sería el interes y cada cuanto se liquidan ?

jejej llevo justo justo 1 mes de alta en el assunto

gracias


----------



## Vedder (16 Abr 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Una preguntita... tirando a estupida, pero que no me ha quedado claro. En ING LU, todo lo que tengo en la 'orange saving' da algún rdto ¿no? tipo la cuenta naranja ?
> 
> He estado buscando pero no he encontrado el interes por ninguna parte. Quitando el asunto de los taxes , cual sería el interes y cada cuanto se liquidan ?



Creo que es la de Savings la que da el interés, la Orange es una cuenta a la vista y el interés andará sobre un 0,7%.


----------



## nominefi (16 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Estando en paro y queriendo utilizar la Orange Account como refugio de mi dinero, espero que no me den problemas, marcaré Unemployed en la opción de registro de la web.



No tiene pq, tanto yo como mi mujer (el otro titular) estamos en paro y no pusieron ninguna pega, es cierto que la abrimos al empezar el hilo, hace ya algo de tiempo cuando era menos popular


----------



## Betis2 (16 Abr 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Una preguntita... tirando a estupida, pero que no me ha quedado claro. En ING LU, todo lo que tengo en la 'orange saving' da algún rdto ¿no? tipo la cuenta naranja ?
> 
> He estado buscando pero no he encontrado el interes por ninguna parte. Quitando el asunto de los taxes , cual sería el interes y cada cuanto se liquidan ?
> 
> ...



La liquidación es anual. Es decir, hasta final de año no verás un duro de interés. Como bien dice otro forero, la que da interés en la Savings, y da un 0,7%.

Te dejo el enlace: Interest rates - ING - Savings accounts

Saludos


----------



## Yomismita (16 Abr 2013)

¿Alguien ha intentado la declaración telemática al Banco de España?

Desde esta dirección:

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Pulso en "acceso al formulario web" y me aparece un mensaje de error



> Conexión segura fallida
> 
> Ha ocurrido un error durante una conexión a aps.bde.es.
> 
> ...


----------



## serhost (16 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha intentado la declaración telemática al Banco de España?
> 
> Desde esta dirección:
> 
> ...



Aunque ese error es fácil de solucionar aceptando el certificado de la fnmt, la aplicación está hecha con lo que sale del culo, con lo que te recomiendo que no te manches y pases por el BdE o pidas el formulario para que te lo envíen a casa y lo cumplimentes a mano.


----------



## Yomismita (16 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Aunque ese error es fácil de solucionar aceptando el certificado de la fnmt, la aplicación está hecha con lo que sale del culo, con lo que te recomiendo que no te manches y pases por el BdE o pidas el formulario para que te lo envíen a casa y lo cumplimentes a mano.



He enviado la solicitud por email para que me envíen el formulario, pero voy un poco justa de tiempo así que si para el viernes no lo he recibido tendré que ponerme con la aplicación informática. Gracias 

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 20:21 ----------

Por cierto.

Hacienda Foral de Gipuzkoa anda preparando el modelo de impresos para declaración de cuentas en el extranjero, habrá que andarse al loro.

Consultad todos los que tengáis Hacienda Foral porque puede haber algún tipo de papeleo más que hacer.


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> He enviado la solicitud por email para que me envíen el formulario, pero voy un poco justa de tiempo así que si para el viernes no lo he recibido tendré que ponerme con la aplicación informática. Gracias
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...



link de eso? interesa mucho


----------



## Antonio Banderas (17 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha intentado la declaración telemática al Banco de España?
> 
> Desde esta dirección:
> 
> ...





Yomismita dijo:


> He enviado la solicitud por email para que me envíen el formulario, pero voy un poco justa de tiempo así que si para el viernes no lo he recibido tendré que ponerme con la aplicación informática. Gracias
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Que navegador usas?

Yo tuve el mismo problema y era por el firefox y después de enredar lo solucione con el dni electrónico ya que no me apetecia meter la ruta del certificado digital, que aunque lo tengo instalado no era capaz de enviarlo con él.


Por cierto, estoy leyendo que también habia que declarar la V-Pay, yo eso no lo he declarado, no entiendo pq hay que declarar la tarjeta.

Un saludo


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (17 Abr 2013)

Por cierto, para confirmar la cuenta, me pide que ademas del DNI por ambas caras, envie esto: 
• a proof of address dated within the last 6 months, in the event of a difference between the country of residence mentioned
in the request and the one mentioned on the identity card or passport (currently valid resident's permit or request hereof,
certificate of registration with the district administration of the country of residence or certificate of residence issued by an
Embassy/Consulate).

¿A que se refiere?


----------



## serhost (17 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Por cierto, para confirmar la cuenta, me pide que ademas del DNI por ambas caras, envie esto:
> • a proof of address dated within the last 6 months, *in the event of a difference between the country of residence mentioned
> in the request and the one mentioned on the identity card* or passport (currently valid resident's permit or request hereof,
> certificate of registration with the district administration of the country of residence or certificate of residence issued by an
> ...



Eso es si vives en otro país.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:16 ----------




Yomismita dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto.
> 
> Hacienda Foral de Gipuzkoa anda preparando el modelo de impresos para declaración de cuentas en el extranjero, habrá que andarse al loro.
> 
> Consultad todos los que tengáis Hacienda Foral porque puede haber algún tipo de papeleo más que hacer.



Pero eso seguirá siendo si tienes más de 50.000 euros en el exterior, imagino.


----------



## kookaburra (17 Abr 2013)

Ya tengo las cuentas abiertas, he leído todos los mensajes del foro pero aún tengo alguna información que me gustaría confirmar.

La cuenta Orange Savings sería el equivalente a la cuenta Naranja española, que da algo de interés?

Y la Orange Account sería la cuenta nómina que no da interés?

Me surge la duda porrque como etiquetan ambas cuentas con la palabra "orange".

Voy a hacer las primeras transferencias, y no se si transferir a la savings o a la account, que diferencia hay ? para mantener las condiciones de no pagar comisiones por la visa y cuenta qué saldos mínimos hay que tener en cada una de las dos cuentas ?

A ver si podéis aclararme estas dudas.

Gracias


----------



## Folgore (17 Abr 2013)

kookaburra dijo:


> Ya tengo las cuentas abiertas, he leído todos los mensajes del foro pero aún tengo alguna información que me gustaría confirmar.
> 
> La cuenta Orange Savings sería el equivalente a la cuenta Naranja española, que da algo de interés?
> 
> ...



Correcto, el equivalente de la Orange Savings seria la cuenta naranja y la Orange account seria la cuenta Nónina/Sin Nómina de INGdirect.

No hay obligatoriedad de saldos mínimos para que la tarjeta sea gratis. Puedes dejar cualquiera de las 2 cuentas a zero y no pasa nada.

¿Donde enviar el dinero? Depende. Si quieres utilizar la tarjeta VPAY envialo a la Orange account. Si lo que quieres es tenerlo guardado, todo a la Orange Savings (te da un 0,70% de interés).
Lógicamente, tambien puedes pasar dinero de una a la otra sin problemas cuando quieras.


----------



## Yomismita (17 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> link de eso? interesa mucho



Llamé por teléfono y fue lo que me dijeron, que están preparando el modelo y saldría en los próximos meses. Creo que lo mejor es llamar, porque cada una de las Haciendas forales puede poner las condiciones que les salgan en cualquier momento.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 13:46 ----------




Nolasco dijo:


> ¿Que navegador usas?
> 
> Yo tuve el mismo problema y era por el firefox y después de enredar lo solucione con el dni electrónico ya que no me apetecia meter la ruta del certificado digital, que aunque lo tengo instalado no era capaz de enviarlo con él.
> 
> ...



Yo también uso firefox, probaremos con el explorer a ver qué tal.

Yo voy a declarar las tres, orange account, savings y tarjeta. Por si las moscas.


----------



## IzsI (17 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha intentado la declaración telemática al Banco de España?
> 
> Desde esta dirección:
> 
> ...



Antes de acceder a ese enlace, prueba a tener ya el DNIe conectado y reconocido por el ordenador.


----------



## serhost (17 Abr 2013)

IzsI dijo:


> Antes de acceder a ese enlace, prueba a tener ya el DNIe conectado y reconocido por el ordenador.



No es de eso, antes tiene que aceptar los certificados de la fnmt.

La aplicación web es una mierda del tamaño de una catedral, no recomiendo usarla, te hace firmar un PDF con componentes externos en los que yo no confiaría: java, OCX, etc.


----------



## ignacio28 (17 Abr 2013)

como calculais el saldo medio del ultimo trimestre del año?

en el caso de mantener posiciones en las cuentas hasta el ultimo dia del año, que es cuando ingresan los intereses, que haceis?

seria correcto? :

- multiplicar el saldo mantenido en la cuenta x 91
- sumarle el saldo del ultimo dia (saldo mantenido durante el trimestre mas los intereses del periodo
- y dividirlo todo entre 92 ???

gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Yomismita (17 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> No es de eso,* antes tiene que aceptar los certificados de la fnmt.*
> 
> La aplicación web es una mierda del tamaño de una catedral, no recomiendo usarla, te hace firmar un PDF con componentes externos en los que yo no confiaría: java, OCX, etc.



A Firefox no le caen nada bien ::



> No se confía en el certificado porque no se confía en el certificado emisor.
> 
> (Código de error: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)



Y no me deja seguir.

I Explorer me deja iniciar el proceso de solicitud en la pagina fnmt (con DNIe) pero tras generar la solicitud al firmarla electrónicamente me da error. 

Espero recibir los impresos por correo mañana o pasado.


----------



## der_Europäer (17 Abr 2013)

Hola,

tengo la cuenta abierta desde hace unos dias y juraría que pedí la tarjeta de débito (V-pay) pero todavia no la he recibido. ¿Cuanto tiempo tardan en enviarla aproximadamente?


----------



## Alcaudón (18 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> A Firefox no le caen nada bien ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo he intentado con la firma de la fnmt, y consigo llegar hasta el último paso, pero cuando llega la hora de firmar introduciendo la clave de repente dice que no hay ningún certificado : y ahí me quedo. Lo que sí permite es sacar el pdf del documento con todos los datos que has rellenado, yo lo voy a imprimir y entregar, entiendo que valdrá..


----------



## serhost (18 Abr 2013)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Yo lo he intentado con la firma de la fnmt, y consigo llegar hasta el último paso, pero cuando llega la hora de firmar introduciendo la clave de repente dice que no hay ningún certificado : y ahí me quedo. Lo que sí permite es sacar el pdf del documento con todos los datos que has rellenado, yo lo voy a imprimir y entregar, entiendo que valdrá..



Acepta antes los certificados de la fnmt en firefox:
CERES > Ciudadanos > Preguntas frecuentes



der_Europäer dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> tengo la cuenta abierta desde hace unos dias y juraría que pedí la tarjeta de débito (V-pay) pero todavia no la he recibido. ¿Cuanto tiempo tardan en enviarla aproximadamente?



Bastante, a mi me tardaron unas tres semanas calculando por lo bajo desde que envié los contratos firmados, claro que estaba la semana santa de por medio. Prueba a enviarles un mensaje preguntando.



Yomismita dijo:


> A Firefox no le caen nada bien ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi tampoco me cae bien la FNMT si te digo la verdad. Son funcionarios en el peor sentido de la palabra, se creyeron que Mozilla se doblegaría a sus pies por contar con el beneplácito estatal y no presentaron ni en tiempo ni forma su política de certificación. Ahora Mozilla les está "devolviendo el favor" tardando todo lo posible y encontrando todas sus perlas en su política de certificación, que ha sido inicialmente hecha como el culo, cada cosa tardan en resolverla un montón y Mozilla tampoco se da prisa en visto de cómo hacen estos elementos.



ignacio28 dijo:


> como calculais el saldo medio del ultimo trimestre del año?
> 
> en el caso de mantener posiciones en las cuentas hasta el ultimo dia del año, que es cuando ingresan los intereses, que haceis?
> 
> ...



¿Tan pastoso eres que tienes que presentar impuesto del patrimonio (> 700K creo)? Si es así contrata a un experto ¡por favor! que los de aquí no somos expertos.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 00:52 ----------

Aprovecho para preguntar, nunca me han robado tarjetas ni he tenido problemas, pero si alguna vez me robaran la VPAY ¿sabéis si en alguno de los teléfonos que dan atienden en inglés o en alemán?:

Número de CETREL +352491010 (tramita las tarjetas de varios bancos de LUX)
Números de ING.LU: +352494994 +35244991


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (18 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes, una duda...a la hora de rellenar el formulario e imprimirlo , me deja poner el numero de la calle, pero no la planta ni la puerta, ¿como puedo hacerlo? Gracias!


----------



## Alf (18 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Buenas tardes, una duda...a la hora de rellenar el formulario e imprimirlo , me deja poner el numero de la calle, pero no la planta ni la puerta, ¿como puedo hacerlo? Gracias!



Con un editor PDF seguro que te deja. 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 18:10 ----------

Imposible enviar el DD1 telematicamente. Ni con Firefox ni con Explorer, no hay manera , me quedo en en último paso. 

Saludos.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (18 Abr 2013)

perdon, me explique mal, el formulario de la web de Ing Lux.

Gracias!


----------



## der_Europäer (18 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Acepta antes los certificados de la fnmt en firefox:
> CERES > Ciudadanos > Preguntas frecuentes



A mi eso tampoco me funciona. He usado muchas veces mi certificado de la FNMT en webs como la de Hacienda recientemente, pero aqui no lo pilla. Voy a pedir que me envien el impreso y me dejo de lios.


> Bastante, a mi me tardaron unas tres semanas calculando por lo bajo desde que envié los contratos firmados, claro que estaba la semana santa de por medio. Prueba a enviarles un mensaje preguntando.



Justo hoy me ha llegado la tarjeta


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (18 Abr 2013)

der_Europäer dijo:


> A mi eso tampoco me funciona. He usado muchas veces mi certificado de la FNMT en webs como la de Hacienda recientemente, pero aqui no lo pilla. Voy a pedir que me envien el impreso y me dejo de lios.
> Justo hoy me ha llegado la tarjeta



Yo acabo de enviar la carta con todo, fotocopia de DNI y el PDF impreso, ¿cuando me aconsejais hacer el ingreso? Gracias!


----------



## Yomismita (18 Abr 2013)

Yomismita dijo:


> Espero recibir los impresos por correo mañana o pasado.



Salvada por la campana  El martes al mediodía pedí los impresos por email y hoy jueves tenía el sobre esperándome en el buzón. A tomar por saco la declaración telemática 

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 21:07 ----------




El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Yo acabo de enviar la carta con todo, fotocopia de DNI y el PDF impreso, ¿cuando me aconsejais hacer el ingreso? Gracias!



¿El ingreso de 10 € para apertura de cuenta? Pues si ya has enviado la carta yo lo haría ya, porque hasta que no lo tengan no vas a recibir el email de apertura de cuenta.

Y si no tienes ninguna oficina del Banco de España cerca, puedes ir pidiendo los impresos:

http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/BPA/servicio/part_reg/ficheros/es/nm9215im.pdf


----------



## Alf (19 Abr 2013)

Los impresos DD1 que envia el BDE por correo tras ser rellados se pueden enviar por correo ?, o es ncesario presentarlos en persona? .

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Abr 2013)

Alf dijo:


> Los impresos DD1 que envia el BDE por correo tras ser rellados se pueden enviar por correo ?, o es ncesario presentarlos en persona? .
> 
> Saludos.



Si los llevas en persona te dan la copia sellada al momento y puedes cerrar el tema mas rapidamente. Si no tienes delegación en tu misma ciudad, entonces mejor por correo.


----------



## serhost (19 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> perdon, me explique mal, el formulario de la web de Ing Lux.
> 
> Gracias!



Imprime y rellena a mano, tardas menos


----------



## Alcaudón (19 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Acepta antes los certificados de la fnmt en firefox:
> CERES > Ciudadanos > Preguntas frecuentes
> ..



¡Mil gracias! ¡He instalado el certificado raíz de la fnmt y ha ido como la seda! Por fin están presentadas


----------



## elecmi (19 Abr 2013)

yo me he encontrado con que he puesto como cuenta asociada la cuenta naranja de ing españa, pero luego al hacer la transferencia no me ha dejado y tenido que hacerla desde la cuenta sin nómina. Ahora tengo que enviar los papeles firmados, el dni y la factura con domiciliación y me preguntaba si tachando el número de la cuenta naranja y poniendo el de la cuenta sin nómina sería suficiente.


----------



## Betis2 (19 Abr 2013)

Supongo que muchos de Vds. ya habrán recibido o tendrán los datos fiscales del año pasado. Yo solicité a ING Lux que no me retuviese nada y que informara de ello a la Hacienda española. El caso es que en los datos fiscales no aparece nada de ING Lux ni de los intereses (aunque pocos) percibidos allí. Pregunto, ¿a alguien le aparecen estos intereses en los datos fiscales de 2012?

Saludos


----------



## niño de los tanques (19 Abr 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Supongo que muchos de Vds. ya habrán recibido o tendrán los datos fiscales del año pasado. Yo solicité a ING Lux que no me retuviese nada y que informara de ello a la Hacienda española. El caso es que en los datos fiscales no aparece nada de ING Lux ni de los intereses (aunque pocos) percibidos allí. Pregunto, ¿a alguien le aparecen estos intereses en los datos fiscales de 2012?
> 
> Saludos



He tenido que sumarlos a los intereses en la casilla 022, porque no me vienen reflejados en la Renta.


----------



## serhost (19 Abr 2013)

Y cuidado con no ponerlos y que hacienda se entere, aunque sean una mierda de intereses hay multa mínima.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (24 Abr 2013)

Enviada la carta, la transferencia y a la espera de respuestas, gracias de antemano a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## borinot (24 Abr 2013)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el hilo. 
En primer lugar agradecer a Serhost, el trabajo de resumen del hilo en la primera página. Porque con las páginas que lleva se ha vuelto inmanejable.

Y luego un comentario sobre el documento que habeis colgado sobre la renuncia al secreto fiscal:

Sorprende el final, en el apartado "To be filled in by the Bank"

_*Je certifie que les signatures ont été apposées en
ma présence.*_

:8:

Y cambiando de tema, alguien ha echado un vistazo a los fondos que se pueden contratar? Hay alguno de riesgo moderado que podais recomendar ?

Lo digo porque si las cosas se ponen muy muy feas, parece más difícil que te quiten un fondo (de una gestora extranjera que invierte en valores extranjeros) que lo que tengas en las cuentas, (ya sea la orange o la savings).

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (24 Abr 2013)

A mi tampoco me vienen; creo que lo hacen para poder multar a la gente o es que de paso son incompetentes en lo que no sea habitual.


----------



## Marina (24 Abr 2013)

borinot dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Y cambiando de tema, alguien ha echado un vistazo a los fondos que se pueden contratar? Hay alguno de riesgo moderado que podais recomendar ?
> 
> .



si, con que gestoras y fondos trabajan?
los mismos que ing.es?


----------



## serhost (24 Abr 2013)

borinot dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo en el hilo.
> En primer lugar agradecer a Serhost, el trabajo de resumen del hilo en la primera página. Porque con las páginas que lleva se ha vuelto inmanejable.
> 
> Y luego un comentario sobre el documento que habeis colgado sobre la renuncia al secreto fiscal:
> ...



Esa parte no tienen porque firmarla


----------



## kikepm (24 Abr 2013)

Ya táaaaaaaa.

Cooooomoooo que ya taáaaaaaa???

YA táaaa abierta mi cuenta en ING LUX.

Ahora en serio, alguien sabe si tener los ahorros en LUX puede librar de pagar las dichosas multas que te extraen de la cuenta corriente de banco español?


----------



## serhost (25 Abr 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> Ya táaaaaaaa.
> 
> Cooooomoooo que ya taáaaaaaa???
> 
> ...



Se puede embargar en toda la UE, tienes el deber de obligar de la apertura de cuentas al BdE, no sé 1+1= ???


----------



## kikepm (25 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Se puede embargar en toda la UE, tienes el deber de obligar de la apertura de cuentas al BdE, no sé 1+1= ???



Y supongamos que no declaro la apertura de cuenta. ¿Tienen medios para averiguar que hay fondos en ella?


----------



## motero57 (25 Abr 2013)

Hola a todos.

Soy usuario nuevo del foro. Yo también abrí cuenta en ING Lu y estoy a falta de que me lleguen las tarjetas.

Mucho ojo con la savings account. Si yo visualizo los movimientos que he hecho en ella, veo que hay *7* días de diferencia entre el *value date* y el *booking date*. Esto se produce en todos los movimientos de esta cuenta, Incluso para los movimientos de fondos de la orange account a la savings account te meten 7 días de fecha valor. (por lo menos en mi caso. Les he preguntado al helpdesk a ver que responden)

Lo que sí que he visto es que si mueves dinero de la savings account a la orange account, la fecha valor es en el día que se realiza.

Fijaros en esto ya que podéis generar descubiertos en cuenta sin daros cuenta.

Por otro lado, yo abrí cuenta en la oficina Siege. Me ha tocado como consultor el director de la oficina, un tal Stephane, al que ya le he mandado tres emails y todavía no se ha dignado a decir nada. Menudo artista.

Saludos


----------



## serhost (25 Abr 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> Y supongamos que no declaro la apertura de cuenta. ¿Tienen medios para averiguar que hay fondos en ella?



¿Cómo vas a enviar el dinero a esa cuenta? ¿Presnecialmente o por transferencia?

Medios tienen, además que a partir de 2015 no hay secreto bancario en LUX.

Tú mismo, a lo mejor no te pillan, a lo mejor sí. Y lo siento, pero espero que te cojan, yo no abro cuenta por defraudar, sino porque no me defrauden.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2013 at 14:49 ----------




motero57 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Soy usuario nuevo del foro. Yo también abrí cuenta en ING Lu y estoy a falta de que me lleguen las tarjetas.
> 
> ...



A mí me contestan a lo sumo en 3 días, el día que más tardaron. Lo normal es al día siguiente, a veces incluso en el mismo día.

Elegí la agencia alfa.


----------



## kikepm (25 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Cómo vas a enviar el dinero a esa cuenta? ¿Presnecialmente o por transferencia?
> 
> Medios tienen, además que a partir de 2015 no hay secreto bancario en LUX.
> 
> Tú mismo, a lo mejor no te pillan, a lo mejor sí. Y lo siento, pero espero que te cojan, yo no abro cuenta por defraudar, sino porque no me defrauden.



El dinero lo enviaría por transferencia. 

Lo que comentas del fraude, ¿por que crees que poner mi dinero (por otra parte legalmente ganado con el sudor de mi frente) fuera del alcalce de las garras de la agencia tributaria (que expropia mis pertenencias sin juicio o sentencia de tercera parte) es defraudar?

Siento que pienses así, porque el hecho es que el el gobierno ya ha empezado a expropiar (robar sería quizás el término apropiado) el dinero de los ciudadanos, le llaman impuestos, multas, tasas, etc, pero el resultado es el mismo que el de un simple ratero con navaja en un callejón oscuro.

Por mi parte, yo no espero que te pillen a ti, si hay un corralito u otro tipo de expropiaciones, te deseo lo mejor para ti y para tu dinero, que pueda estar lejos de la avidez y de la rapiña de este gobierno de dementes.


----------



## Folgore (25 Abr 2013)

motero57 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Soy usuario nuevo del foro. Yo también abrí cuenta en ING Lu y estoy a falta de que me lleguen las tarjetas.
> 
> ...



El tema de la fecha valor (value date o date valeur) lo aclaran en las tarifas que tienen colgadas en la página web. Supongo que en el helpdesk te remitiran al libro de tarifas.


----------



## serhost (25 Abr 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> El dinero lo enviaría por transferencia.
> 
> Lo que comentas del fraude, ¿por que crees que poner mi dinero (por otra parte legalmente ganado con el sudor de mi frente) fuera del alcalce de las garras de la agencia tributaria (que expropia mis pertenencias sin juicio o sentencia de tercera parte) es defraudar?
> 
> ...



No pagar una multa, tasa o lo que sea para mi es defraudar si estás en la obligación de hacerlo.

Otra cosa es que te parezca o sea injusta.

Es normal que te embarguen si tienes deudas.

Además piensa que existe la figura del alzamiento de bienes. Tú verás si te compensa arriesgarte o no.


----------



## motero57 (25 Abr 2013)

motero57 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Soy usuario nuevo del foro. Yo también abrí cuenta en ING Lu y estoy a falta de que me lleguen las tarjetas.
> 
> ...



He hablado hoy con ellos por teléfono. Confirmo que todos los movimientos de la cuenta *savings account *van con fecha valor 5 días (+2 días inhabiles) = 7 días.

Saludos,


----------



## serhost (25 Abr 2013)

motero57 dijo:


> He hablado hoy con ellos por teléfono. Confirmo que todos los movimientos de la cuenta *savings account *van con fecha valor 5 días (+2 días inhabiles) = 7 días.
> 
> Saludos,



A mi me ponen fecha de valor del día siguiente hábil y ya me parece bastante malo.

¿estás seguro de lo que dices?

Edito, parece cierto:


```
Reference   	Value date 	Booking Date 	Currency 	Amount
PXXXXXXXXX 	16/04/2013 	09/04/2013 	EUR        	+XXXXXXX
```


----------



## alpujarrense (25 Abr 2013)

Yo tengo la cuenta en la oficina Alfa,pero un día les llamé por teléfono y les pregunté si me podían atender en inglés y me pasaron con el tal Stephane.Me atendió perfectamente, porque mi inglés es muy cortito,pero me lo aclaró todo con suma paciencia. Pego su dirección de correo. stephane.schobbens@ing.lu>


----------



## hasta losss (25 Abr 2013)

motero57 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Soy usuario nuevo del foro. Yo también abrí cuenta en ING Lu y estoy a falta de que me lleguen las tarjetas.
> 
> ...



Si, son siete dias de diferencia y no me parece normal. La verdad es que para los intereses que dan la diferencia va a ser poca, pero es un mal detalle. Como también es un mal detalle que no te paguen los intereses hasta final de año o que tarden más de tres dias en contestar los mensajes.

Llevo menos de un mes con la cuenta y de momento no me está gustando demasiado. Tengo otras tres cuentas en el extranjero, algunas desde hace años, y nunca he tenido problemas con las transferencias. A la segunda transferencia que he hecho a ING LU ya me están toreando: al dia siguiente de transferir pude ver perfectamente que el dinero habia llegado, aunque la cantidad aparecía en letra cursiva. Pasadas unas horas vuelvo a mirar y ya no había ni rastro; dos dias después y nada, como si no hubiesen recibido nada. Les mandé un mensaje, pero se toman su tiempo.

En swissquote seis transferencias y todas como un reloj, e inmediatamente empiezan a contar los intereses. Me imagino que me solucionarán lo del traspaso, pero de momento les voy a tener en cuarentena.

Otra cosa que no me gusta de ING LU: tengo que estar entrando en la cuenta cada dos por tres para ver si me han contestado porque no envían notificación al email; cosa que si hacen en cualquiera de las otras cuentas que tengo.


----------



## serhost (26 Abr 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Si, son siete dias de diferencia y no me parece normal. La verdad es que para los intereses que dan la diferencia va a ser poca, pero es un mal detalle. Como también es un mal detalle que no te paguen los intereses hasta final de año o que tarden más de tres dias en contestar los mensajes.
> 
> Llevo menos de un mes con la cuenta y de momento no me está gustando demasiado. Tengo otras tres cuentas en el extranjero, algunas desde hace años, y nunca he tenido problemas con las transferencias. A la segunda transferencia que he hecho a ING LU ya me están toreando: al dia siguiente de transferir pude ver perfectamente que el dinero habia llegado, aunque la cantidad aparecía en letra cursiva. Pasadas unas horas vuelvo a mirar y ya no había ni rastro; dos dias después y nada, como si no hubiesen recibido nada. Les mandé un mensaje, pero se toman su tiempo.
> 
> ...



Tienes que configurar las alertas para que te lleguen. Meter y confirmar tu correo y marcar que quieres que te envíen uno por cada mensaje que te llegue.

A mi tampoco me gusta un pelo lo de las fecha de valor, pero como sólo lo voy a usar para unos pequeños ahorros, de momento me da igual.

Sabéis si generan descubierto estas fechas de valor tan raras?


----------



## joseantroca (26 Abr 2013)

Hola a todos, simplemente os quiero aportar mi ultima experiencia con ING LU. 
Tengo cuenta en euros con ellos desde septiembre del año pasado, y todo perfecto.
El mes pasado decido abrirme una cuenta en dólares, ya que tienen unas comisiones bastante competitivas, la cual pretendo utilizar para transferir un capital a un broker de los EE.UU..
Antes de abrir dicha cuenta en dólares, me comunico con ellos por correo electrónico, pidiéndoles información sobre las comisiones de abrir dicha cuenta y transferir mis dolares al broker de los EE.UU.
A lo cual me responden indicándome las cantidades, y me preguntan que si estaba interesado en abrir la cuenta.
Cuando ya tengo mi cuenta abierta, casi inmediato, y ordenada la transferencia para poder enviar el capital: SORPRESA:
Me llama por teléfono una señorita de ING LU., hablando en español, y preguntándome para que iba a utilizar la cuenta en dólares, a lo cual le respondo que la necesitaba para transferir un capital a un broker de los EE.UU, intentar sacarle un rendimiento a mi capital , y volver a realizar ingresos en dicha cuenta con procedencia del broker de los EE.UU.:XX:.
Pues dicha señorita me comunica que ING LU. no trabaja con ningún banco de ese pais, lo cual me deja un poco descolocado :8:, le pregunto el por qué, y me responde que por todo lo acaecido años atras. 
También me dice que tengo que rellenarles un formulario donde autorizo a ING LU. para poder comunicar al estado español cualquier tipo de información relativa de mis cuentas en ING LU. El cual les envio sin ningún problema ya que no tengo nada que ocultar.
El resultado para mi de todo esto, es que me bloquean mi capital durante casi un mes, y me hacen gastar dinero en las comisiones de retornar mi capital a otro banco donde no tengan problemas con ese pais.
Perdonar el libro, espero que le pueda servir a alguien mi experiencia, saludos.


----------



## borinot (26 Abr 2013)

Tengo una duda: 
¿la tarjeta VPAY solo trabaja con la Orange Account ? 
Es decir, si tengo todo en la Savings Account y la Orange Account a cero, no tengo saldo disponible para la tarjeta, verdad?


----------



## elecmi (26 Abr 2013)

En que oficina lo tienes?



joseantroca dijo:


> Hola a todos, simplemente os quiero aportar mi ultima experiencia con ING LU.
> Tengo cuenta en euros con ellos desde septiembre del año pasado, y todo perfecto.
> El mes pasado decido abrirme una cuenta en dólares, ya que tienen unas comisiones bastante competitivas, la cual pretendo utilizar para transferir un capital a un broker de los EE.UU..
> Antes de abrir dicha cuenta en dólares, me comunico con ellos por correo electrónico, pidiéndoles información sobre las comisiones de abrir dicha cuenta y transferir mis dolares al broker de los EE.UU.
> ...


----------



## hasta losss (26 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Tienes que configurar las alertas para que te lleguen. Meter y confirmar tu correo y marcar que quieres que te envíen uno por cada mensaje que te llegue.



Gracias, no lo había visto.
Te dejan elegir entre notificación mensual, semanal o diaria. No hay notificación inmediata que es lo que yo necesito, pero algo es algo. Como el problema que tengo me preocupa no evitará que tenga que entrar en la cuenta 2 o 3 veces al dia.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 09:37 ----------




joseantroca dijo:


> Hola a todos, simplemente os quiero aportar mi ultima experiencia con ING LU.
> Tengo cuenta en euros con ellos desde septiembre del año pasado, y todo perfecto.
> El mes pasado decido abrirme una cuenta en dólares, ya que tienen unas comisiones bastante competitivas, la cual pretendo utilizar para transferir un capital a un broker de los EE.UU..
> Antes de abrir dicha cuenta en dólares, me comunico con ellos por correo electrónico, pidiéndoles información sobre las comisiones de abrir dicha cuenta y transferir mis dolares al broker de los EE.UU.
> ...



¿Te llegaron a explicar la razón del bloqueo de cuenta?
Lo de que no trabajan con ningún banco de EEUU parece una solemne mentira; un banco occidental que no trabaja con EEUU :XX:

Es cierto que debieron de tener problemas con EEUU porque recuerdo haber leido que ING vendió su unidad ING Direct USA precipitadamente hace un par de años y se fué de allí, a pesar de que su negocio iba muy bien. Investigaré en Google.

Por cierto, no se qué broker de EEUU utilizas, pero yo precisamente uso Interactive Brokers para que las transferencias a EEUU me salgan gratis.


----------



## nominefi (26 Abr 2013)

hola a todos

como comenté otro día, yo abri hace tiempo la cuenta y no la volví a tocar, tiene los 20€ esos que me piden para comprobar mi identidad y punto.

El tema es que me estais metiendo miedo con lo de la multa mínima de hacienda y me gustaría que me orientaseis.

Yo pido cito con hacienda y ellos mismos me rellenan la declaración con los datos que tienen, es cierto que mi declaración es sota, caballo y rey, es decir nómina y 4 duros en el banco (ellos mismos los notifican), pero este año con lo de esta cuenta y sin haber rellenado el papel para que lu notifique mis datos a la hacienda española, me imagino que deberé llevar yo los datos fiscales de esas cuentas pq a hacienda no les constan.

Sabéis si esos datos se pueden descargar de la web, hay que pedirlos y te los mandan por correo postal,...?

En caso de no tener que hacer declaración (por no llegar al minimo, etc), tener estas cuentas me obliga a hacerla (para tener todo legal, se entiende)?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, un saludo


----------



## hasta losss (26 Abr 2013)

nominefi dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> como comenté otro día, yo abri hace tiempo la cuenta y no la volví a tocar, tiene los 20€ esos que me piden para comprobar mi identidad y punto.
> 
> ...



La multa mínima de hacienda es por no declarar el modelo 720, pero por 20€ te aseguro que no tienes que hacerla (mínimo 50000€). Para el IRPF lo único que tienes que saber son intereses y retenciones (en tu caso unos 10 céntimos de intereses o puede que incluso cero si lo dejaste en la cuenta corriente). Si no tienes que hacer la declaración del IRPF, por 10 centimos de intereses más tampoco la tendrás que hacer.

En tu caso lo único que procede es la declaración de apertura DD1 en el Banco de España. Si la hiciste creo que puedes dormir tranquilo.


----------



## nominefi (26 Abr 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> La multa mínima de hacienda es por no declarar el modelo 720, pero por 20€ te aseguro que no tienes que hacerla (mínimo 50000€). Para el IRPF lo único que tienes que saber son intereses y retenciones (en tu caso unos 10 céntimos de intereses o puede que incluso cero si lo dejaste en la cuenta corriente). Si no tienes que hacer la declaración del IRPF, por 10 centimos de intereses más tampoco la tendrás que hacer.
> 
> En tu caso lo único que procede es la declaración de apertura DD1 en el Banco de España. Si la hiciste creo que puedes dormir tranquilo.



El dd1 si que lo hice para todas las cuentas, yo creo que hice de más, pero mejor que sobre a que falte.
La verdad que no los moví de la cuenta corriente asi que me despreocupo.
En realidad abrí esta cuenta para tener una gatera por si hay que salir por patas ::.

Pues muchas gracias me despreocupo entonces, un saludo


----------



## motero57 (26 Abr 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Llevo menos de un mes con la cuenta y de momento no me está gustando demasiado. Tengo otras tres cuentas en el extranjero, algunas desde hace años, y nunca he tenido problemas con las transferencias. A la segunda transferencia que he hecho a ING LU ya me están toreando: al dia siguiente de transferir pude ver perfectamente que el dinero habia llegado, aunque la cantidad aparecía en letra cursiva. Pasadas unas horas vuelvo a mirar y ya no había ni rastro; dos dias después y nada, como si no hubiesen recibido nada. Les mandé un mensaje, pero se toman su tiempo.
> 
> En swissquote seis transferencias y todas como un reloj, e inmediatamente empiezan a contar los intereses. Me imagino que me solucionarán lo del traspaso, pero de momento les voy a tener en cuarentena.



A mi me está pasando lo mismo, me gusta mucho más SQ. 
De ING Lu merece la pena la tarjeta gratis.

Ojo a los que residan en el Pais Vasco. El modelo 720 es obligatorio sólo si resides en el territorio común. En Navarra también hay que declarar. En Vizcaya, Alava y Guipuzcoa todavía no.

Cual es la multa por no presentar el modelo 720?

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (26 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> No pagar una multa, tasa o lo que sea para mi es defraudar si estás en la obligación de hacerlo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que te parezca o sea injusta.
> 
> ...



No se trata de no pagar una multa, sino de que expropian lo que es de uno sin juicio ni sentencia de tercera parte. Se arrogan con el derecho de ser juez y parte.

Que a la gente le parezca normal y no proteste es solo por el hecho de vivir en un país de esclavos, de súbditos, como este. Y tu quizás te has acostumbrado. Pero la razón dicta que a nadie se le puede expropiar sus bienes sin algún tipo de sentencia o juicio. Imagínate que una compañía de teléfonos tuviera el poder de quitarte el dinero de la cuenta corriente cuando considerara que le adeudas una cantidad. ¿Te parecería normal que esto fuera así?

No tengo deudas de ningún tipo, con nadie.


----------



## serhost (26 Abr 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> No se trata de no pagar una multa, sino de que expropian lo que es de uno sin juicio ni sentencia de tercera parte. Se arrogan con el derecho de ser juez y parte.
> 
> Que a la gente le parezca normal y no proteste es solo por el hecho de vivir en un país de esclavos, de súbditos, como este. Y tu quizás te has acostumbrado. Pero la razón dicta que a nadie se le puede expropiar sus bienes sin algún tipo de sentencia o juicio. Imagínate que una compañía de teléfonos tuviera el poder de quitarte el dinero de la cuenta corriente cuando considerara que le adeudas una cantidad. ¿Te parecería normal que esto fuera así?
> 
> No tengo deudas de ningún tipo, con nadie.



Si te expropian, si tienes deudas.

La ley les otorga el derecho de quitarte dinero de la cuenta si no has pagado, es un organismo oficial, una compañía de teléfono no lo es.

No es necesario, ni debe serlo, que hacienda necesite una orden judicial por cada bloqueo de capital que necesite hacer, sería demencial.

Y te recuerdo que si hacienda lo hace injustificadamente, puedes denunciar y te indemnizan. Estamos en un estado de derecho, pero también hay que cumplir con nuestras obligaciones tributarias.

Si no te gusta, emigra, pero te encontrarías con que probablemente el resto del mundo civilizado haga lo mismo.

Otra opción es que pruebes a quitar el dinero del banco y a no tener propiedades si quieres un juicio por alzamiento de bienes.

Coge la pataleta que quieras, pero con hacienda, vas a acabar pagando igual, de un modo o de otro.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (26 Abr 2013)

acabo de recibir el mail confirmando que tengo la cuenta abierta, ¿ahora que?  Gracias!


----------



## serhost (26 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> acabo de recibir el mail confirmando que tengo la cuenta abierta, ¿ahora que?  Gracias!



1) Ve pidiendo 2 ó 3 DD1 al BdE si vives lejos de alguna de sus sucursales.

2) Te esperas a que te llegue el digipass a casa.

3) Cuando te llegue el digipass, entras en tu página de usuario, copias todos los números de cuenta y rellenas tantos DD1 como cuentas para el BdE y los entregas.


----------



## kikepm (26 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Si te expropian, si tienes deudas.
> 
> La ley les otorga el derecho de quitarte dinero de la cuenta



¿Entonces si la ley dice que te pueden pegar un tiro en la cabeza, la ley les otorga ese derecho? Tienes un lío tremendo respecto de lo que es la ley y la moral.

Nada raro, el lío que tiene medio país, y por ello estamos donde estamos.



serhost dijo:


> si no has pagado, es un organismo oficial, una compañía de teléfono no lo es.



¿Y que diferencia moral hay entre que uno sea un organismo oficial y otro no? Ninguna en absoluto. Lo único que marca la diferencia es que el organismo oficial usa la pistola en la cabeza para conseguir los fines del gobierno de turno.



serhost dijo:


> No es necesario, ni debe serlo, que hacienda necesite una orden judicial por cada bloqueo de capital que necesite hacer, sería demencial.



¿demencial? ¿por que demencial? Es lo justo y lo lógico.

¿desde cuando un gobierno debe poder tener derecho a expropiar propiedades con solo su voluntad?

Madre míaaaaaaaaa, que barbaridad.



serhost dijo:


> Y te recuerdo que si hacienda lo hace injustificadamente, puedes denunciar y te indemnizan. Estamos en un estado de derecho, pero también hay que cumplir con nuestras obligaciones tributarias.



¿Un estado de derecho? No pareces leer mucho la burbuja. Más bien vivimos el estado del gobierno. 



serhost dijo:


> Si no te gusta, emigra, pero te encontrarías con que probablemente el resto del mundo civilizado haga lo mismo.



Creo que te equivocas. España no funciona democráticamente en esto.



serhost dijo:


> Otra opción es que pruebes a quitar el dinero del banco y a no tener propiedades si quieres un juicio por alzamiento de bienes.
> 
> Coge la pataleta que quieras, pero con hacienda, vas a acabar pagando igual, de un modo o de otro.



Es posible. Ya lo veremos.


----------



## joseantroca (26 Abr 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> En que oficina lo tienes?



La agencia es AGENCE GRAND RUE

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 15:04 ----------

Por cierto, no se qué broker de EEUU utilizas, pero yo precisamente uso Interactive Brokers para que las transferencias a EEUU me salgan gratis.[/QUOTE]

El broker es TradeStation

---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 15:13 ----------




hasta losss dijo:


> Gracias, no lo había visto.
> Te dejan elegir entre notificación mensual, semanal o diaria. No hay notificación inmediata que es lo que yo necesito, pero algo es algo. Como el problema que tengo me preocupa no evitará que tenga que entrar en la cuenta 2 o 3 veces al dia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-abr-2013 at 09:37 ----------
> ...



La razón del bloqueo?.
Según ellos que primero les tenia que enviar el documento de autorización, dicho documento tardaron mas de una semana en enviarmelo, debe ser muy complicado adjuntar un PDF en un correo.
La segunda excusa que la señorita que se encargaba de mi asunto estaba de vacaciones, deben andar cortos de personal.
El broker es TradeStation


----------



## hasta losss (26 Abr 2013)

joseantroca dijo:


> La agencia es AGENCE GRAND RUE
> 
> La razón del bloqueo?.
> Según ellos que primero les tenia que enviar el documento de autorización, dicho documento tardaron mas de una semana en enviarmelo, debe ser muy complicado adjuntar un PDF en un correo.
> ...



Yo también tengo la agencia Grand Rue y me arrepiento de haberla elegido. La puse porque parecía la oficina principal y céntrica y no pensaba que fuese a depender de ellos para hacer las gestiones por internet. Es otro de los inconvenientes que le veo a ING LU, que no parecen tener un Servcio de Atención al Cliente centralizado, sino que dependes para todo del personal de la agencia; y los de Grand Rue deben estar demasiado ocupados con sus clientes millonarios y finolis que van por allí.

Espero que la señorita que se encarga de mi pérdida de fondos no esté también de vacaciones. :8:


----------



## serhost (26 Abr 2013)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Entonces si la ley dice que te pueden pegar un tiro en la cabeza, la ley les otorga ese derecho? Tienes un lío tremendo respecto de lo que es la ley y la moral.
> 
> Nada raro, el lío que tiene medio país, y por ello estamos donde estamos.
> 
> ...



Me parece moral que hacienda te quite si debes, sin tener que hacer juicio.

Poca diferencia hay cuando te quitan que lo haga hacienda, un ladrón o un juez, de todos modos, jode.

Estoy de acuerdo con la ley que le permite a hacienda quitar a los que deben. Dicho esto, estamos en desacuerdo en este punto, tú lo ves inmoral, yo moral y de ahí, podríamos seguir discutiendo hasta el infinito.

No estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que se invierten mis impuestos, pero no por ello voy a dejar de pagarlos. Prefiero pedir responsabilidades a quien corresponda: Bárcenas, etc.

Y no te lo dije por mal, como debas a hacienda, agárrate los machos, siempre se acaban cobrando.


----------



## kikepm (26 Abr 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Me parece moral que hacienda te quite si debes, sin tener que hacer juicio.
> 
> Poca diferencia hay cuando te quitan que lo haga hacienda, un ladrón o un juez, de todos modos, jode.
> 
> ...



Ok ok, No pasa nada, cada cual tiene su opinión. Y no, no debo nada a HAcienda, ni tengo hipoteca, ni ninguna deuda que sea digna de llamarse tal, alguna multa si acaso. Tampoco tengo intención de no pagar ninguna deuda en el futuro (no lo he hecho en el pasado).

Lo que pasa es que previo al corralito y ante la situación tremebunda que vivimos, las administraciones están tirando de todo lo que pueden para robar el dinero, sin atenerse a razones ni normas democráticas.

Un saludo y disculpar el off topic. Gran hilo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Abr 2013)

lo de Lux y USA creo que viene por la movida de juicios o esas cosas para dar datos de cuentas a la justicia USANA o algo no?


----------



## Oktober_ (27 Abr 2013)

Son muchos los bancos que ya no aceptan ni el más mínimo contacto con USA, en Suiza, en Luxemburgo, en Alemania...

Es curioso que aquí haya tenido tan poca repercusión, cuando la realidad es que fue un auténtico bombazo:

Wegelin & Co. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## hasta losss (27 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo de Lux y USA creo que viene por la movida de juicios o esas cosas para dar datos de cuentas a la justicia USANA o algo no?





Oktober_ dijo:


> Son muchos los bancos que ya no aceptan ni el más mínimo contacto con USA, en Suiza, en Luxemburgo, en Alemania...
> 
> Es curioso que aquí haya tenido tan poca repercusión, cuando la realidad es que fue un auténtico bombazo:
> 
> Wegelin & Co. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.



Es verdad. Pero estos problemas sólo afectaban a cuentas de ciudadanos USA. Por eso ningún banco suizo quiere abrir cuenta a un ciudadano estadounidense.
Sin embargo, cualquier banco de Suiza o Luxemburgo tiene transacciones de sus clientes con bancos USA; lo contrario sería una locura. 
Por lo tanto es inaceptable que ING Lu te bloquee una cuenta por hacer una transferencia a un broker ubicado en EEUU.


----------



## serhost (27 Abr 2013)

Estoy vago hoy para leerlo, le he echado un ojo por encima pero ahí habla de una doble venta y de evasión de impuestos de los americanos. ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## nesio (28 Abr 2013)

Buenas,

¿Alguien ha intentado dar de alta la VISA Cybercard en Google Wallet? No consigo que la acepte, ni la mía ni la de mi mujer :ouch:

Saludos


----------



## Alf (29 Abr 2013)

Buenos Dias. Me podría contestar alguién si es posible cambiar el numero secreto de VPAY de algún modo? , en cajeros automaticos dentro de España creo que es imposible y através de la INGLUX tampoco. 

Otra pregunta, es obligatorio notificar los movimientos al BDE de la cuenta si no supera los 50k€ la suma total de la cuenta?

Saludos.


----------



## serhost (29 Abr 2013)

Alf dijo:


> Buenos Dias. Me podría contestar alguién si es posible cambiar el numero secreto de VPAY de algún modo? , en cajeros automaticos dentro de España creo que es imposible y através de la INGLUX tampoco.
> 
> Otra pregunta, es obligatorio notificar los movimientos al BDE de la cuenta si no supera los 50k€ la suma total de la cuenta?
> 
> Saludos.



Eso está contestado ya. El PIN solo desde cajeros de LU y notificar al BdE la apertura y el cierre siempre, a hacienda con un 720 sólo si tienes más de 50k fuera. Los movimientos al BdE si te lo piden o es más de 600k creo.


----------



## Alcaudón (30 Abr 2013)

Muy buenas, yo ya tengo abiertas y notificadas mis dos cuentas, en swq y ing lux. La trasnferencia desde españa a ing lux ha salido a 0 €, pero la comisión para hacerlo a a swq es un atraco a mano armada.. ¿alguien ha probado a llevarse dinero desde ing lux a swissquote?


----------



## kookaburra (30 Abr 2013)

Ya tengo la cuenta abierta, me ha llegado la V PAY, pero os leo y veo que además de esa tarjeta tenéis otra. Qué otra tarjeta tenéis además de la V pay?


----------



## hasta losss (30 Abr 2013)

Definitivamente, os aconsejo que si estáis a tiempo no elijáis la agencia Grand Rue.
Llevo más de una semana con una cantidad considerable en el limbo y lo único que he conseguido es arrancarles un mensaje en el que se disculpan por los inconvenientes y me dicen que vuelva a ordenar la transferencia !!
Tardan cuatro dias en contestar y no están haciendo nada.
Resulta que ha desaparecido una cantidad, que vi perfectamente en la cuenta durante unas horas, y me dicen que vuelva a ordenar la transferencia ! Después de haberles explicado el problema perfectamente y haber enviado notas al director de la agencia, al helpdesk y haber puesto una reclamación.

Por cierto, la reclamación que envié veo que aparece en mi mailbox enviada al servicio de Calidad y también se ve como éste servicio simplemente se la reenvía a la agencia. Al final siempre todo va a parar a la agencia.

Además, tengo activada la notificación a email, pero la única contestación que he recibido en el mailbox no ha sido notificada en el email.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 11:32 ----------




kookaburra dijo:


> Ya tengo la cuenta abierta, me ha llegado la V PAY, pero os leo y veo que además de esa tarjeta tenéis otra. Qué otra tarjeta tenéis además de la V pay?



Había una tarjeta virtual Cybercard que era gratuita y opcional. Yo no la elegí porque no la necesito. Aparte se pueden pedir tarjetas de crédito físicas, pero pagando.


----------



## kookaburra (30 Abr 2013)

pero para sacar dinero de un cajero se puede con la V PAY ? Hay que trasferir antes dinero a la cuenta de la vpay para ello ?


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (30 Abr 2013)

Acabo de recibir el Digipass! ahora a esperar a la targeta! ¿Cuanto puede tardar?  Gracias!


----------



## Yomismita (30 Abr 2013)

Los que hayáis enviado el DD1 por correo... ¿tardan mucho en enviar la copìa sellada?

Yo hice el envío el 19 de abril y aún no lo he recibido. He llamado al BDE pero me pasan el tfno. del departamento de estadística y ahí ya me sale siempre el contestador.


----------



## serhost (30 Abr 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Acabo de recibir el Digipass! ahora a esperar a la targeta! ¿Cuanto puede tardar?  Gracias!



tar*J*eta por favor!!!

Tardará otra semana o semana y media a lo sumo.

Obviamente debes tener dinero en la cuenta corriente para sacarlo/pagar con la VPAY. (esto va para otro que pregunta, me he vuelto vago para usar el multicitar).


----------



## Vidar (30 Abr 2013)

¿Hay límite de retirada en cajeros o de pago con tarjeta con la VPAY? No encuentro esa información. Gracias.

.


----------



## hasta losss (30 Abr 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Hay límite de retirada en cajeros o de pago con tarjeta con la VPAY? No encuentro esa información. Gracias.
> 
> .



Máximo 5000 cada 5 días en cajeros y otros 5000 en compras.
Los límites los gestionas tú entrando en Tarjetas / Gestionar límite


----------



## Vidar (30 Abr 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Máximo 5000 cada 5 días en cajeros y otros 5000 en compras.
> Los límites los gestionas tú entrando en Tarjetas / Gestionar límite



Otras preguntas, ¿vale cualquier cajero de la UE?, ¿se puede sacar el máximo de golpe?

Gracias.

.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 May 2013)

Sabeis si la visa cybercard tienen asociado a ella un seguro? Se comento algo al inicio del hilo pero no se ha vuelto a decir nada. Segun la normativa, tambien se esta obligado a informar de los seguros realizados con entidades del extranjero.:

Y de la declaracion no se a dicho nada en el hilo creo, no se como declarar los intereses si es que hay que declararlos claro 8:


----------



## serhost (1 May 2013)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sabeis si la visa cybercard tienen asociado a ella un seguro? Se comento algo al inicio del hilo pero no se ha vuelto a decir nada. Segun la normativa, tambien se esta obligado a informar de los seguros realizados con entidades del extranjero.:
> 
> Y de la declaracion no se a dicho nada en el hilo creo, no se como declarar los intereses si es que hay que declararlos claro 8:



Hombre, mientras no pagues con ella, no tienes ningún seguro  

Yo no la he pedido, pero no la considero un seguro, sino una tarjeta que tiene un seguro, pero no un seguro contratado directamente por mi.


----------



## Galvani (1 May 2013)

Hola,

¿Al final a los que no nos han incluido en el borrador los rendimientos de la cuenta dónde los añadimos?, ¿se suman al total de los rendimientos que aparecen en la casilla 22? Como a los que lo pedimos no nos retuvieron nada allí, ¿dónde lo reflejamos aquí? entiendo que si no te han retenido nada allí, aquí sólo sumas la cantidad a los rendimientos de cuentas de aquí y ello te hace el cálculo. Lo que hablan de la casilla 734 es para eliminar la doble imposición...


----------



## ignacio28 (2 May 2013)

Galvani dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Al final a los que no nos han incluido en el borrador los rendimientos de la cuenta dónde los añadimos?, ¿se suman al total de los rendimientos que aparecen en la casilla 22? Como a los que lo pedimos no nos retuvieron nada allí, ¿dónde lo reflejamos aquí? entiendo que si no te han retenido nada allí, aquí sólo sumas la cantidad a los rendimientos de cuentas de aquí y ello te hace el cálculo. Lo que hablan de la casilla 734 es para eliminar la doble imposición...



puedes sumarlos en la casilla de los intereses generados, donde ya figuran computados los de las cuentas españolas, o puedes añadirlos como nuevo concepto de intereses generados, dejando vacia la casilla de las retenciones.


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

Por curiosidad, ha llegado el día en el que el banco te cobra por tener tú dinero, en ING.LU, si tienes la cuenta vert en CHF, el tipo de interés es negativo: -1.00 % ¡tócate los huevos!

Espero que sea un error: https://www.ing.lu/web/ING/EN/Personal/Tosave/Savingaccounts/TAUX_EPARGNE_EN


----------



## Viricida (3 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ha llegado el día en el que el banco te cobra por tener tú dinero, en ING.LU, si tienes la cuenta vert en CHF, el tipo de interés es negativo: -1.00 % ¡tócate los huevos!
> 
> Espero que sea un error: https://www.ing.lu/web/ING/EN/Personal/Tosave/Savingaccounts/TAUX_EPARGNE_EN



:: Sale mejor comprar los CHF físicos y tenerlos en la "Banque Matelas" (Bancolchón en francés).


----------



## hasta losss (3 May 2013)

Os voy a soltar un rollo pero creo que es importante que cuente mi experiencia con ING Lu por si a alguien en algún momento le puede servir de ayuda. Cualquier recomendación por vuestra parte es bienvenida.

He comentado en un par de ocasiones que estaba teniendo problemas con una transferencia que hice a mi cuenta de INGLu: El lunes de la semana pasada (hace 11 días) realicé una transferencia por importe de 8000 EUR que pude ver al dia siguiente en mi cuenta a primera hora. Al entrar otra vez a lo largo del día vi que el importe había desaparecido sin dejar rastro (no había una entrada y una salida, simplemente no había rastro).

Inmediatamente les mando notificación a través del mailbox y no recibo contestación. Utilizo otros medios (helpdesk y la pestaña de reclamación) para hacerles saber el problema. Tampoco me contestan. Al cabo de tres días (pasado Viernes) me contesta alguien de la agencia Grand Rue: "La transferencia ha sido rechazada y devuelta. Vuelva a ordenarla. Disculpas por la inconveniencia".

Les pregunto la razón del rechazo. Hasta ahora no ha habido respuesta, y han pasado otros siete días.

Me pongo en contacto con el banco ordenante y me dan todo tipo de información, detalles de la intrucción Swift incluidos, mediante los que comprobamos que todo es correcto. No hay ningún error. La transferencia aparece como aceptada por parte de ING Lu. Hacen otras comprobaciones a lo largo del día y me confirman que la transferencia, por su parte, ha llegado correctamente al destinatario. Me sugieren que informe de los detalles de la instrucción Swift a INGLu y que les pida explicaciones.

Vuelvo a enviar notificaciones a INGLu con todos los detalles.
Se lo envío al jefe de la agencia Grand Rue: Sin respuesta.
Se lo envío al helpdesk. Sin respuesta.
Se lo envío a la persona de la agencia que me atendió la primera vez: Sin respuesta.
Se lo envío a reclamaciones: Sin respuesta.

Ayer cumplían diez días de la pérdida y encontré una dirección de correo que no tenía: customercare@ing.lu
Les informé de lo que me estaba sucediendo y hoy he recibido respuesta: le pasamos la información a su agencia :8:

Otro fin de semana sin noticias. Para el lunes tengo preparada la artillería.

Todo va a través de la agencia. No elijáis la agencia Grand Rue: Pasan de nosotros. No es por falta de comunicación por mi parte; no tengo problemas con el inglés (he trabajado en EEUU) y mis comunicaciones han sido en un tono correcto. Da igual, el tema no les interesa y no espero que me ayuden a recuperar el dinero.

Llevo muchos años haciendo transferencias internacionales; he trabajado en otros países y nunca he tenido el menor problema. Pensaba que lo había visto todo y no: nunca había visto algo como lo de ING Lu.


----------



## Viricida (3 May 2013)

Pues vaya. Pregunto entonces: ¿se puede cambiar de agencia? Por si acaso.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Foroplex


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (3 May 2013)

Yo hoy entregué los DD1 presencialmente en una oficina del Banco de España y ahora solo me falta la tarjeta, ah mi oficina es Cloche d´Or


----------



## Folgore (3 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Os voy a soltar un rollo pero creo que es importante que cuente mi experiencia con ING Lu por si a alguien en algún momento le puede servir de ayuda. Cualquier recomendación por vuestra parte es bienvenida.
> 
> He comentado en un par de ocasiones que estaba teniendo problemas con una transferencia que hice a mi cuenta de INGLu: El lunes de la semana pasada (hace 11 días) realicé una transferencia por importe de 8000 EUR que pude ver al dia siguiente en mi cuenta a primera hora. Al entrar otra vez a lo largo del día vi que el importe había desaparecido sin dejar rastro (no había una entrada y una salida, simplemente no había rastro).
> 
> ...



Si a mi me hubiesen desaparecido 8000 euros, estaría de los nervios!!

Dicho esto. Yo tambien soy cliente de Grand Rue y al abrir una cuenta de un familiar, tuve un problema (error mio) y me lo comunicó via mail una persona de la agencia.
Le envié varios mails con la información que me solicitaban y no solucionaban el error. Esperé una semana y nada. Hasta que... por casualidad miré la carpeta de spam en mi correo. Sorpresa! Ahí estaban todos los mails que les envié devueltos diciendo que habia sido imposible entregarlo al destinatario.
Me quedé a cuadros.

Finamente encontré la dirección de customercare@ing.lu, les envié el mail allí. Respondieron al poco tiempo y a la mañana siguiente el problema estaba resuelto.

Comprueba tu carpeta de spam, no sea que te haya pasado lo mismo.

Suerte!!


----------



## Betis2 (3 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Os voy a soltar un rollo pero creo que es importante que cuente mi experiencia con ING Lu por si a alguien en algún momento le puede servir de ayuda. Cualquier recomendación por vuestra parte es bienvenida.
> 
> He comentado en un par de ocasiones que estaba teniendo problemas con una transferencia que hice a mi cuenta de INGLu: El lunes de la semana pasada (hace 11 días) realicé una transferencia por importe de 8000 EUR que pude ver al dia siguiente en mi cuenta a primera hora. Al entrar otra vez a lo largo del día vi que el importe había desaparecido sin dejar rastro (no había una entrada y una salida, simplemente no había rastro).
> 
> ...



Amigo hasta loss, me has dejado de piedra. Yo estaría sin vivir y me estoy "acojonando" con las transferencias. Espero que recuperes tu dinero, o bien en ING Lux o bien en España. Mi agencia no es esa es otra, pero supongo que le puede pasar a cualquiera. Por último, ¿de qué banco enviaste la transferencia?. Lo digo porque a mi me paso algo similar con ING España como receptor y me dijeron que siempre el responsable era el banco emisor. En mi caso el otro banco era Uno-e (tardó 5 días la transferencia). En estos casos todos se echan las culpas unos a otros y no arreglan el problema.
Saludos


----------



## serhost (3 May 2013)

La voip existe, es barato llamarlos a un fijo. Mira ovh.es. los llamas y no esperas. Lo de la transferencia me parece lo suficientemente grave para que te pasen por teléfono con algún responsable.


----------



## hasta losss (3 May 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Comprueba tu carpeta de spam, no sea que te haya pasado lo mismo.
> 
> Suerte!!



Gracias. No es el caso porque las comunicaciones las he realizado utilizando su sistema y todas aparecen en el mailbox de la cuenta, incluidas las del helpdesk y las reclamaciones. La única que he hecho a través de email ha sido la del customercare.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 20:20 ----------




Betis2 dijo:


> Amigo hasta loss, me has dejado de piedra. Yo estaría sin vivir y me estoy "acojonando" con las transferencias. Espero que recuperes tu dinero, o bien en ING Lux o bien en España. Mi agencia no es esa es otra, pero supongo que le puede pasar a cualquiera. Por último, ¿de qué banco enviaste la transferencia?. Lo digo porque a mi me paso algo similar con ING España como receptor y me dijeron que siempre el responsable era el banco emisor. En mi caso el otro banco era Uno-e (tardó 5 días la transferencia). En estos casos todos se echan las culpas unos a otros y no arreglan el problema.
> Saludos



La transferencia la envié desde Citibank Alemania. He hecho muchas transferencias desde allí y son muy serios; siempre llegan en el mismo día o al día siguiente. Con ellos el tema lo aclaré en poco tiempo y me enviaron copia del mensaje Swift y su estado de envío. En él aparecen todos los detalles de la transferencia, incluido dia hora minuto y segundo del envío. Puedo ver que la transferencia la enviaron a los pocos minutos de haberla ordenado.

Si los de ING Lu hubiesen sido tan receptivos habría resuelto el tema en un día.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 20:30 ----------




serhost dijo:


> La voip existe, es barato llamarlos a un fijo. Mira ovh.es. los llamas y no esperas. Lo de la transferencia me parece lo suficientemente grave para que te pasen por teléfono con algún responsable.



Conozco la voip y la utilizo. En estos casos prefiero la comunicación escrita porque queda constancia de que me he puesto en contacto con ellos y del contenido exacto de la conversación. Por ejemplo, ahora mismo hay ocho mensajes en mi outbox donde les insisto en diferentes días. Y solo tengo en el inbox su contestación absurda de hace siete días. Por lo menos eso es una presión adicional hacia la agencia ya que no pueden borrar los mensajes.
A veces me ha pasado tener varias conversaciones telefónicas con una empresa y al final he tenido que empezar de nuevo porque no reconocían nada.

Además los del banco emisor me recomendaron que me diesen la contestación por escrito.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Os voy a soltar un rollo pero creo que es importante que cuente mi experiencia con ING Lu por si a alguien en algún momento le puede servir de ayuda. Cualquier recomendación por vuestra parte es bienvenida.
> 
> He comentado en un par de ocasiones que estaba teniendo problemas con una transferencia que hice a mi cuenta de INGLu: El lunes de la semana pasada (hace 11 días) realicé una transferencia por importe de 8000 EUR que pude ver al dia siguiente en mi cuenta a primera hora. Al entrar otra vez a lo largo del día vi que el importe había desaparecido sin dejar rastro (no había una entrada y una salida, simplemente no había rastro).
> 
> ...



y por qué no les llamas por teléfono por skype o asi?

Y si es por idioma que te pasen con un agente español. ING en LaHaya o Amsterdam, hay oficinas con colombianos atendiendo en español, y muy amables.


----------



## hasta losss (3 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y por qué no les llamas por teléfono por skype o asi?
> 
> Y si es por idioma que te pasen con un agente español. ING en LaHaya o Amsterdam, hay oficinas con colombianos atendiendo en español, y muy amables.



El idioma no es problema. Como le comentaba a serhost, prefiero en estos temas delicados dejar constancia escrita desde el primer momento. Por teléfono muchas veces te encuentras con buenas palabras y telefonistas muy educados que no tienen ningún poder de decisión. Cuelgas el teléfono y es como si no hubieses llamado. Ya estoy escarmentado de las conversaciones telefónicas con empresas.
Si esto mismo me pasa con un banco español, al cuarto día habrían tenido un burofax encima de la mesa. Investigaré este fin de semana qué sistema similar tienen en Luxemburgo. También he encontrado algún correo electrónico para comunicarme con la dirección.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 May 2013)

por telefono te lo solucionan en un momento


----------



## hasta losss (3 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por telefono te lo solucionan en un momento



Posiblemente tengas razón y tendré que jugar esa baza aunque no confío mucho en ella.
Mira, en este año he tenido dos problemas: uno con Iberdrola y otro con ING Direct España. En ambos casos llamé por teléfono y aparentemente me lo resolvieron todo. Colgué el teléfono y pensé "qué amables y qué fácil ha sido todo". Pasan los días y nada. Vuelta a llamar y para mi sorpresa nadie sabia nada de la conversación anterior; a contar el problema de nuevo. Pasan los días y nada. Con Iberdrola estuve asi dos meses y con ING un mes y medio. ¿Sabes cuándo se resolvieron los dos temas? A los cinco días de enviarles un burofax.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Os voy a soltar un rollo pero creo que es importante que cuente mi experiencia con ING Lu por si a alguien en algún momento le puede servir de ayuda. Cualquier recomendación por vuestra parte es bienvenida.
> 
> He comentado en un par de ocasiones que estaba teniendo problemas con una transferencia que hice a mi cuenta de INGLu: El lunes de la semana pasada (hace 11 días) *realicé una transferencia por importe de 8000 EUR* que pude ver al dia siguiente en mi cuenta a primera hora. Al entrar otra vez a lo largo del día* vi que el importe había desaparecido *sin dejar rastro (no había una entrada y una salida, simplemente no había rastro).
> 
> ...



Tu historia acojona :8: Tienes escopeta? aunque la sucursal te pilla lejos...


----------



## señor eko (4 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Os voy a soltar un rollo pero creo que es importante que cuente mi experiencia con ING Lu por si a alguien en algún momento le puede servir de ayuda. Cualquier recomendación por vuestra parte es bienvenida.
> 
> He comentado en un par de ocasiones que estaba teniendo problemas con una transferencia que hice a mi cuenta de INGLu: El lunes de la semana pasada (hace 11 días) realicé una transferencia por importe de 8000 EUR que pude ver al dia siguiente en mi cuenta a primera hora. Al entrar otra vez a lo largo del día vi que el importe había desaparecido sin dejar rastro (no había una entrada y una salida, simplemente no había rastro).
> 
> ...



El sheriff de Olot aprueba tu post.


----------



## serhost (5 May 2013)

Lo dicho, llama el lunes a primera hora.


----------



## hasta losss (6 May 2013)

Estoy aliviado porque después de 14 días sin saber nada de mi dinero esta mañana ha vuelto a la cuenta de origen. En realidad han aparecido 7965 EUR, pero después de haber llegado a pensar en la posibilidad de perder 8000 lo considero un mal menor.

También he recibido un mensaje de la agencia de ING Lu: "La transferencia fué rechazada el 29 y devuelta el dia 2. Disculpe las inconveniencias"

Por el camino quedan muchas preguntas sin respuesta:

- ¿Porqué han rechazado la transferencia? Era la segunda (tercera si cuento la de apertura).
- ¿Porqué no me han querido decir la razón del rechazo?
- ¿Porqué llegaron a apuntarla en mi cuenta para hacerla desaparecer a las pocas horas?

Si ahora reconocen haberla rechazado el dia 29....

- ¿Porqué el dia 26 (única contestación que recibí) me dijeron que la transferencia había sido rechazada y que la ordenase de nuevo?
- ¿Porqué rechazan la transferencia el día 29 (siete días después del envío), cuando ya habíamos hablado?
- ¿Porqué habiendola rechazado tardan tres días más en devolverla?
- ¿Porqué se quedan 35 EUR por las gestiones cuando no ha habido error por mi parte?

No descarto recuperar los 35 euros; al fin y al cabo son los intereses de casi un año para esa cantidad.

Lo primero que voy a hacer es tratar de cambiar de agencia. Una vez conseguido intentaré que me respondan a todas las preguntas desde la otra agencia. En función de lo receptivos que les vea decidiré si sigo con la cuenta o la cierro.

En estos momentos de incertidumbre necesito bancos que actúen con agilidad y con mucha claridad. No puedo depender de esta gente si llegado el momento de mover rápidamente el dinero se lo quedan ellos un par de semanas.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (6 May 2013)

¿De cuanto dinero fueron las transferencias realizadas con anterioridad?

Me alegro hayas recuperado el dinero, lo de los 35 euros a no ser que tu banco cobre comisión por transferencias internacionales no tiene sentido alguno


----------



## hasta losss (6 May 2013)

Nolasco dijo:


> ¿De cuanto dinero fueron las transferencias realizadas con anterioridad?
> 
> Me alegro hayas recuperado el dinero, lo de los 35 euros a no ser que tu banco cobre comisión por transferencias internacionales no tiene sentido alguno



Gracias. La primera transferencia fueron los 10 EUR de apertura. La segunda fué una cantidad de 5 dígitos.


----------



## euroburbuja (6 May 2013)

Espero que hayas escarmentado y te dejes de gilipolleces madmaxistas ::


----------



## alpujarrense (6 May 2013)

Cotilla...!


----------



## hasta losss (6 May 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Espero que hayas escarmentado y te dejes de gilipolleces madmaxistas ::



En realidad lo único que he aprendido es que no debo tener dinero en la agencia Grand Rue; y que muy posiblemente no debo tenerlo en ING Lux.

Tengo otras tres cuentas en el extranjero y estoy muy satisfecho. Las posibilidades de que me marche de España son de un 95% y por lo tanto no se me ocurre ninguna razón para tener aquí mi dinero; de la misma forma que tú seguramente no encuentras razones para tener tu dinero en Grecia o en Chipre.


----------



## Oktober_ (6 May 2013)

Me alegro de que hayas recuperado la pasta y gracias por la información, siempre es bueno conocer experiencias (buenas y malas) de primera mano.


----------



## serhost (6 May 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Espero que hayas escarmentado y te dejes de gilipolleces madmaxistas ::



€burbuja, sé que sabes trolear mejor, esa es demasiado directa, así no es divertido 

Me alegro por el usuario que haya recuperado su dinero, se ve que ING.LU no es la panacea y tiene sus problemas. Yo me encuentro en la misma situación que él de quererme cambiar de país, luego también me viene bien una cuenta en que la stransferencias y el funcionamiento sea ágil y no tenga que ser residente del mismo.

Espero que €burbuja encuentre buen tipo de interés aquí en España y nos lo comente a todos.


----------



## Betis2 (6 May 2013)

Hasta loss, ¿por qué no nos dices desde dónde hiciste las transferencias?.
Es posible que ellos no sean los culpables, pero siempre es bueno saberlo.
Me alegro que hayas recuperado el grueso del dinero. Ahora te tocar ir por los 35€ que te han soplado no sabemos quién, aunque yo empezaría por la entidad que hizo la transferencia.
Sería también importante que nos dijeras cuál ha sido el motivo del rechazo de esa transferencia, haber si era que faltaba un numero en el BIC, o yo qué se.
Saludos


----------



## euroburbuja (6 May 2013)

Tengo pasta fuera de España y por su puesto no declarada. Al menos hasta la próxima amnistía fiscal ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 May 2013)

yo tengo G.Rue.

y repito, pide hablar con españoles a ver cual es el motivo


----------



## hasta losss (6 May 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Hasta loss, ¿por qué no nos dices desde dónde hiciste las transferencias?.
> Es posible que ellos no sean los culpables, pero siempre es bueno saberlo.
> Me alegro que hayas recuperado el grueso del dinero. Ahora te tocar ir por los 35€ que te han soplado no sabemos quién, aunque yo empezaría por la entidad que hizo la transferencia.
> Sería también importante que nos dijeras cuál ha sido el motivo del rechazo de esa transferencia, haber si era que faltaba un numero en el BIC, o yo qué se.
> Saludos





azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo tengo G.Rue.
> 
> y repito, pide hablar con españoles a ver cual es el motivo



Betis2, en el post #1208 te contesté a lo que me preguntaste. El banco era Citibank y la transferencia fué correctamente enviada. De hecho estuvo en mi cuenta de ING Lu durante unas horas.

El motivo lo acabaré averiguando y os lo diré. De momento se hacen los suecos (o los luxemburgueses). Si hace falta hablaré con el presidente de ING Lu, de quien ya he conseguido el email, o con quien haga falta. A los de customercare les pedí la forma de contactar con varios directivos concretos de ING Lux e ING Holanda; se salieron por la tangente, claro.


----------



## pupus (11 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y repito, pide hablar con españoles a ver cual es el motivo



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si por correo no funciona, una llamada que queda constancia de que la has hecho, pides el nombre de la persona que te atiende (por lo que la estás vinculando) y que te expliquen cuál es el problema. Cuando le metas el chorreo a la persona que te escucha, ya se preocupará de que se solucione.

Somos amantes de los correos-e pero a veces una llamada puede solucionar el problema. La informática, a veces, tiene expedientes X


----------



## hasta losss (11 May 2013)

pupus dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si por correo no funciona, una llamada que queda constancia de que la has hecho, pides el nombre de la persona que te atiende (por lo que la estás vinculando) y que te expliquen cuál es el problema. Cuando le metas el chorreo a la persona que te escucha, ya se preocupará de que se solucione.
> 
> Somos amantes de los correos-e pero a veces una llamada puede solucionar el problema. La informática, a veces, tiene expedientes X



Admiro la fe que tenéis en las llamadas telefónicas y sobre todo en los interlocutores españoles.

Mi experiencia ha sido muy diferente:
- Me han engañado mucho más a través del teléfono que a través de correo.
- El idioma en el que más veces he sido engañado ha sido el castellano.

No obstante, hablé con una española esta semana para haceros caso. Me dijo que habían rechazado la transferencia por mi propia seguridad 8: y que volviese a ordenar la transferencia exactamente igual, sin ningún cambio 8:


----------



## eufcb5 (11 May 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Admiro la fe que tenéis en las llamadas telefónicas y sobre todo en los interlocutores españoles.
> 
> Mi experiencia ha sido muy diferente:
> - Me han engañado mucho más a través del teléfono que a través de correo.
> ...



a ver yo he tenido un caso parecido esta semana con una transferencia de ING.lu para swissquote me llamaron directamente al movil para confirmar por seguridad si yo habia ordenado esa transferencia lo cual me parece muy bien ya que esta entidad esta MUY AFECTADA OPOR EL PISHING!!! alerta yo he recibido varios supuestos mails del banco con una notificacion NUNCA RESPONDAIS A ESOS MAILS solo conectaros directamente desde la pagina de ing.lu NUNCA desde los mails en mi caso lo veo muy bien que me pidieran por telefono la confirmacion de la transferencia


----------



## elecmi (12 May 2013)

Alguien puede indicarme como se rellena el impreso para el banco de españa, donde hay que hacer la cruz???
La cuenta normal que se abre en ing lux que tipo es?


----------



## serhost (13 May 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Alguien puede indicarme como se rellena el impreso para el banco de españa, donde hay que hacer la cruz???
> La cuenta normal que se abre en ing lux que tipo es?



Pues la verdad es que está comentado en el hilo y está bastante claro: la current o naranja es la corriente y la de savings o compt vert de ahorro.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (13 May 2013)

Buenas tardes, ING Luxemburgo, en caso de fallida de esta, depende de Fondo de Luxemburgo o de Holanda, como pasa en España. Creo que de Luxemburgo....pero no lo se..


----------



## elecmi (13 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que está comentado en el hilo y está bastante claro: la current o naranja es la corriente y la de savings o compt vert de ahorro.



Mi pregunta era que en la hojita del banco de españa la DD1 me pregunta por la clase de cuenta, he de poner una X y me la a elegir lo siguiente:

En entidad de depósito:
A la vista...............................
De ahorro...............................

En otras entidades no residentes:
Matriz no residente - filial residente.................
Filial no residente - matriz residente................
Empresas del grupo sin participación directa......

Y al entrar en la cuenta de ing.lu me aparece que tengo:
Orange Account
Visa Account
Orange Savings


De ahí mi duda en que poner

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 18:04 ----------

Por otro lado alguien sabe decirme si envían visa en "plástico" o solo tendré la visa online?


----------



## Sor Hortiga (13 May 2013)

No se si ha salido ya este tema, pero acabo de hablar con la hacienda vizcaína y me han dicho que, de momento, en Bizkaia no existe una manera de declarar las cuentas en el extranjero con más de 50K.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 18:44 ----------

Por cierto, el impreso de ING.LU (para que no te descuenten ellos e informen a hacienda de los intereses que has cobrado) que he encontrado en este hilo no tiene dos casillas de las cuales hay que marcar una como he leído por aquí... ¿Es que hay dos impresos diferentes? ¿En qué me estoy confundiendo?


----------



## elecmi (14 May 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> mi pregunta era que en la hojita del banco de españa la dd1 me pregunta por la clase de cuenta, he de poner una x y me la a elegir lo siguiente:
> 
> En entidad de depósito:
> A la vista...............................
> ...



¿nadie puede ayudarme?


----------



## Vedder (14 May 2013)

Orange account ---> A la vista
visa account ---> A la vista
orange savings ---> De ahorro.

Nada más. Cantidad de apertura 0€

Edito: Te envía en un sobre el pin y en otro sobre la VPAY de plástico.


----------



## elecmi (14 May 2013)

El bde me dice que la orange savings sería de ahorro en caso de ser un depósito. ¿Me puedes confirmar que es ahrro?


----------



## serhost (14 May 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> El bde me dice que la orange savings sería de ahorro en caso de ser un depósito. ¿Me puedes confirmar que es ahrro?



No le des muchas vueltas, lo que importa es hacer la declaración con el número de cuenta, para mí la de savings es de ahorro, las consideraciones que haga el BdE me superan a veces, pero en las instrucciones no he leído nada al respecto y es una cuenta la orange que no admite domiciliación o tarjeta de débito/crédito contra ella y genera intereses, por lo cual, para mí es savings.

No te van a multar mientras tengas la cuenta declarada y el dinero en B, pero en B de BLANCO.


----------



## Viricida (15 May 2013)

He hecho el DD1 a través de la web del BdE (tanto para la Account normal como para la Savings) y no sé si lo he hecho bien, porque al poner el nº de cuenta, he copiado el IBAN y no coge los 4 últimos números... supongo que ya me pedirán aclaraciones si eso.

Por otra parte el documento de renuncia al secreto bancario ¿lo mandáis por correo ordinario? ¿En un email? ¿O cómo?


----------



## zask (15 May 2013)

Parece interesante. Yo no me fío un pelo ya de tener el dinero en España. Si tienes una cuenta de ING en España, quizás sea más rápido abrirla en Luxemburgo?


----------



## señor eko (15 May 2013)

TrueBilman dijo:


> He hecho el DD1 a través de la web del BdE (tanto para la Account normal como para la Savings) y no sé si lo he hecho bien, porque al poner el nº de cuenta, he copiado el IBAN y no coge los 4 últimos números... supongo que ya me pedirán aclaraciones si eso.
> 
> Por otra parte el documento de renuncia al secreto bancario ¿lo mandáis por correo ordinario? ¿En un email? ¿O cómo?



Correo ordinario o certificado, como más rabia te de. De cualquier manera, todas estas dudas están ya más que respondidas.

Es buscador es vuestro hamijo.


----------



## serhost (15 May 2013)

zask dijo:


> Parece interesante. Yo no me fío un pelo ya de tener el dinero en España. Si tienes una cuenta de ING en España, quizás sea más rápido abrirla en Luxemburgo?



No, es igual de rápido (o de lento)


----------



## serhost (21 May 2013)

Les he enviado finalmente la duda sobre "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" y "Usable amount", parece ser que no cobran comisiones de descubierto por eso:



> I have a doubt concerning "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" and "Usable amount".
> 
> In case my Orange account has 1000 € in the "usable amount" and 0 € in the "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" Can I make a transfer of those 1000 € to an external account? In that case Does this generate any overdraft fee or aditional charges?
> 
> Sincerely,





> Dear Sir,
> 
> no fees for that transaction.
> 
> Sincerely,



Ojo, porque también hay booking date (fecha de la operación) y value date (fecha de valor) de las operaciones/movimientos de la cuenta. Imagino que las cantidades sólo se pondrán en la usable amount tras su value date pero ni idea ¿alguien puede confirmar este punto?

Lo interesante es poder hacer un traspaso de la cuenta de savings a la orange (corriente) y poder usar inmediatamente el saldo sin esperar al día siguiente y sin que nos cobren descubierto (overdraft).


----------



## pupus (23 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Les he enviado finalmente la duda sobre "Accounting balance Valuation D-1" y "Usable amount", parece ser que no cobran comisiones de descubierto por eso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me pasa lo mismo. Está como en un punto que no puedes disponerlo ni de una cuenta ni de la otra.


----------



## serhost (24 May 2013)

pupus dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo. Está como en un punto que no puedes disponerlo ni de una cuenta ni de la otra.



¿ no te deja disponer de el teniéndolo como usable?


----------



## Antonio Banderas (28 May 2013)

Vedder dijo:


> Orange account ---> A la vista
> visa account ---> A la vista
> orange savings ---> De ahorro.
> 
> ...



Ahora que estoy leyendo detenidamente todo pq iba a declarar también la VPAY al bde, me estoy dando cuenta de que a mi no me aparece la visa account, vamos que además en la VPAY me viene el número de cuenta de la orange account por lo que en principio no tendria que declarar la VPAY no?

Como es que a mi me viene distinto?


----------



## EmpresarioSinFuerzas (29 May 2013)

Si no se declara la cuenta al bce ellos te hacen retencion sobre los intereses, no?


----------



## pupus (29 May 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿ no te deja disponer de el teniéndolo como usable?



No lo he probado, cuando he hecho la transferencia no la he echado atrás, por eso puse que estaba como en un punto que no está ni en una ni en otra. La sensación que tengo es como cuando haces una transferencia que hay un periodo de tiempo que no tienes el dinero. Pero si alguien lo sabe con más certeza estaría interesado en que lo confirmaran.


----------



## nesio (30 May 2013)

EmpresarioSinFuerzas dijo:


> Si no se declara la cuenta al bce ellos te hacen retencion sobre los intereses, no?



Tienes un poco de lío entre Banco de España, Banco Central Europeo (?) y la Agencia Tributaria:

La cuenta debe declararse al BdE, no al BCE. Es obligatorio y con fines estadísticos.
La Agencia Tributaria luxemburguesa siempre retendrá un % de los intereses, del cual enviará una parte a la AT española y así podrás cumplir con tus obligaciones tributarias.


----------



## Viricida (31 May 2013)

He hecho una modesta transferencia a la Savings Account, y tras comprobar que había llegado e ir a cerrar sesión me salta un aviso ofreciéndome una cosa llamada Xtra Savings, por la cual los ingresos durante junio, me los ponen en un depósito al 2% durante 4 meses. Tienes que aceptar la oferta, cosa que he hecho claro. En resumen, encima en Luxemburgo puedes sacar tanto como aquí de intereses.


----------



## serhost (1 Jun 2013)

Cierto, acaba de llegarme un mensaje privado en la web de ing.lu con la oferta. 2% a 4 meses por los ingresos durante junio.


----------



## Betis2 (1 Jun 2013)

Yo la he activado, pero solo es para el dinero fresco que entre durante el mes de junio.
No está mal después de todo comparado con lo que tenemos por aquí.


----------



## serhost (1 Jun 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo la he activado, pero solo es para el dinero fresco que entre durante el mes de junio.
> No está mal después de todo comparado con lo que tenemos por aquí.



La verdad es que a cuatro meses, es mejor de lo que actualmente tenemos aquí: Menos riesgo y más tipo de interés.


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Jun 2013)

Luxemburgo dando intereses? Suena muy raro no? 

el BCE les presta al 0,5% y se pueden financiar muy barato, por qué ofrecer rentabilidad a los depositantes? será el próximo Chipre?


----------



## Betis2 (1 Jun 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Luxemburgo dando intereses? Suena muy raro no?
> 
> el BCE les presta al 0,5% y se pueden financiar muy barato, por qué ofrecer rentabilidad a los depositantes? será el próximo Chipre?



Nunca te he dicho nada amigo, pero tu si quieres lo puedes dejar en Bankia o mejor dicho, puedes comprar preferentes de Bankia que te rentan un 7%.
Ja, ja, ja, ...


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Jun 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Nunca te he dicho nada amigo, pero tu si quieres lo puedes dejar en Bankia o mejor dicho, puedes comprar preferentes de Bankia que te rentan un 7%.
> Ja, ja, ja, ...



Pues para una vez que hablas la cagas. Yo no te digo lo que tienes que hacer, ni que compres bonos de el corte ingles... 

Digo que ME PARECE MUY RARO QUE LUXEMBURGO DE MAS INTERESES cuando pueden obtener dinero al 0,5% en lugar de darte a ti al 2%.

Te parece normal?


----------



## serhost (1 Jun 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Luxemburgo dando intereses? Suena muy raro no?
> 
> el BCE les presta al 0,5% y se pueden financiar muy barato, por qué ofrecer rentabilidad a los depositantes? será el próximo Chipre?



Puede ser, también puede ser una oferta de captación para capital extranjero de países en crisis, en cualquier caso, es útil para diversificar parte de los ahorros. Hoy por hoy, yo confío más en Luxemburgo que en España.

De todas a todas, quien abre una cuenta en el extranjero debe valorar los pros y contras de sus acciones.

Es importante, sobre todo después de lo de las preferentes aquí y de lo de Chipre, ver la imagen general y adoptar las decisiones que nos convengan con nuestro dinero, que tanto trabajo nos ha costado ganar.


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Jun 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Puede ser, también puede ser una oferta de captación para capital extranjero de países en crisis, en cualquier caso, es útil para diversificar parte de los ahorros. Hoy por hoy, yo confío más en Luxemburgo que en España.
> 
> De todas a todas, quien abre una cuenta en el extranjero debe valorar los pros y contras de sus acciones.
> 
> Es importante, sobre todo después de lo de las preferentes aquí y de lo de Chipre, ver la imagen general y adoptar las decisiones que nos convengan con nuestro dinero, que tanto trabajo nos ha costado ganar.



*Es que no es normal que en lugar de financiarse al 0,5% acudan a los depositantes a pagar el 2%. Y mas luxemburgo, paraiso fiscal N1 de la zona €*

Yo solo digo que OJO!

*La radio estatal de Rusia: "Luxemburgo es el próximo Chipre"*

Larouchista



¿Los otros Chipre? Luxemburgo y Malta, países con sectores bancarios de gran tamaño, se desmarcan


----------



## hasta losss (1 Jun 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Digo que ME PARECE MUY RARO QUE LUXEMBURGO DE MAS INTERESES cuando pueden obtener dinero al 0,5% en lugar de darte a ti al 2%.



Por una vez tengo que estar de acuerdo contigo. Aunque me parece más un problema de ING que de Luxemburgo.

El sistema bancario luxemburgués no se caracteriza precisamente por tener que buscar fondos a toda costa, ya que por su condición de paraíso fiscal el dinero fluye sin llamarlo.

Sin embargo, ING Luxemburgo es el único banco luxemburgués que:
1. Tiene que recurrir al mercado online para captar fodos.
2. Tiene que dar un 2% para captar fondos (insólito en ese país).


----------



## niño de los tanques (1 Jun 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Por una vez tengo que estar de acuerdo contigo. Aunque me parece más un problema de ING que de Luxemburgo.
> 
> El sistema bancario luxemburgués no se caracteriza precisamente por tener que buscar fondos a toda costa, ya que por su condición de paraíso fiscal el dinero fluye sin llamarlo.
> 
> ...



SORPRENDENTE ES QUE UN FAN DE ING ESPAÑA desconfie de ING LUXEMBURGO.
Realmente se cree alguien que a parte de ser LU paraíso fiscal(como Chipre), sus economías tienen algo en común?


----------



## serhost (1 Jun 2013)

Cuestión de mirar acciones en bolsa y agencias de calificación. Riesgo cero nunca habrá. De sistemas bancarios enormes y endeudados ya se ha hablado justo después de lo de Chipre, nombrando también a Luxemburgo, cosa que he explicado al principio del mensaje-resumen.

De todos modos, si al final en Chipre no se ha tocado a depósitos de menos de 100.000 euros, tampoco debería ante una catástrofe tocarse en Luxemburgo. No sé vosotros, pero yo no tengo ni que declarar a hacienda el 790 por cantidad, ni me acerco siquiera.

Euroburbuja hace bien en dudar, un tipo alto siempre es o parar ganar cuota de mercado o porque hace falta captar pasivo.

Personalmente creo que en Luxemburgo también debido a la crisis, habrá disminuido el número de depósitos, que ING lu tratará tras esos cuatro meses captar pasivo barato y reconducir parte a inversión y ganar dinero mediante cobro de comisiones por mantenimiento de fondos, acciones, etc haciendo crecer así su negocio.

Riesgo, puede haberlo, desde luego, pero ¿alguien sabe de resultados en bolsa y calificación de agencias de este banco?


----------



## serhost (2 Jun 2013)

Según parece, el rating de ING se calcula en global, no se puede saber sólo para una de sus filiales, que alguien me lo desmienta si me equivoco.

Ratings | ING

Actualmente el del grupo es bueno:

Ratings
Ratings Standard & Poor's Moody's Fitch
ING Groep N.V. A (updated 16 Nov 2012) A3 (updated 18 Mar 2013) A (updated 11 April 2013)
ING Bank N.V. A+ (updated 16 Nov 2012) A2 (updated 18 Mar 2013) A+ (updated 24 April 2013)
ING Verzekeringen N.V. A- (updated 22 May 2013) Baa2 (updated 12 Dec 2012) A- (updated 14 Mar 2013)

Sí, el rating no garantiza nada, ¿hablamos de Leman Brothers? pero es lo único que podemos consultar.

Edito para añadir: Las acciones en bolsa tampoco parecen haber sufrido un batacazo serio salvo cuando empezó la crisis. Parece bastante estable.

Mi conclusión, personal e intransferible, de la cual, cada uno saque la suya, es que ING parece estable. Es un grupo grande e incluso aunque tuviese problemas la filial de Luxemburgo, cosa que no creo que pase. Además, por temas de impuestos, que Luxemburgo seguirá siendo paraíso fiscal para empresas, que está cerca de Bélgica, Alemania y Francia no creo que vaya a tener mayores problemas.

Lo dicho, un sitio más para diversificar. Si alguien tiene algún hecho objetivo que quiera compartir, que lo comente por favor.


----------



## euroburbuja (3 Jun 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> SORPRENDENTE ES QUE UN FAN DE ING ESPAÑA desconfie de ING LUXEMBURGO.
> Realmente se cree alguien que a parte de ser LU paraíso fiscal(como Chipre), sus economías tienen algo en común?



A mí Luxemburgo no me atrae nada. Los paraísos fiscales están en el ojo de los de negro. La banca de Luxemburgo si tuviera problemas sería irrescatable ya que está mas dimensionada que CHIPRE.

El que se avance hacia la unión bancaria precipita peligrosamente esto, pero esto está un poco "en el aire"


----------



## bravotango (3 Jun 2013)

Si nos ponemos a analizar lo que se dice o se deja de decir, después de lo de Chipre antes que Luxemburgo y cualquier otro lugar sólo había un nombre de país que sonaba una y otra vez: ESPAÑA. Riesgo cero, entiendo que no hay, pero dispuestos a asumir una repartición de este riesgo tome la decisión de repartir mis ahorros, al menos, en ambos paises.

Respecto paraiso fiscal... en el momento que el intercambio de la pasta se hace por transferencias SEPA y aceptas que no se guarde el secreto bancario -- por impuesos -- entiendo que desaparece esa calificación, o no ?

Recordemos que el asunto Chipre, y hace 10 años Argentina se hizo un fin de semana de madrugada con nocturnidad y alevosia, y aquí en nuestro país los grandes bancos llevan un par de meses implantando los nuevos sistemas informáticos. De hecho, los errores en el doble recibo de BBVA y BANKINTER de las últimas 3 semanas fue por cargar doblemente un archivo en el sistema nuevo... así que la verdad, dispuestos a valorar lo raro del anuncio de ING.LU de dar el 2% durante 4 meses más sospechoso me parece lo otro. 

Yo he recibido tb el mensaje ese del 2% durante 4 meses por ingresos nuevos hasta el 30 de Junio en la "XtraSaving".

Alguien tiene más información al respecto?

Me he leído el PDF con la info y los ejmplos tontos de como calcular el tin/tae -- muy similares a los depositos promocionales de ING ESP para dinero nuevo -- y no he encontradado nada raro.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 11:18 ----------

Lo que es evidente que cualquira que ofrezca una oferta es para ganar pasivo o clientes. Punto. 

Lo que nos sucede en España que gracias al BdE, que solo sabe dar grandes consejos y recomendaciones, está todo limitado.

Por qué las recomendaciones son solo para 'particulares', no para las instrituciones o clientes de cuentas omnibus. 

El banco de España deberia desaparecer, y asumir sus escasas funciones el BCE, porque peor enemigo que el nuestro no puede ser.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (17 Jun 2013)

Una vez enviado el DD1 y la cuenta funcionando....como va el tema con Hacienda y la próxima declaración de la renta? Gracias!


----------



## señor eko (17 Jun 2013)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Una vez enviado el DD1 y la cuenta funcionando....como va el tema con Hacienda y la próxima declaración de la renta? Gracias!



Sencillo, como no se practica retención en ING Lux (sin envías el pertinente comunicado que se explica en el hilo), tú solo recibes intereses brutos, que tú después tienes que incluir en la casilla 22 de la declaración junto con el resto de intereses de las cuentas españolas (en el caso de que los tuvieras). Y listo. Hacienda te practicará la retención pertinente.


----------



## señor eko (18 Jun 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Estoy aliviado porque después de 14 días sin saber nada de mi dinero esta mañana ha vuelto a la cuenta de origen. En realidad han aparecido 7965 EUR, pero después de haber llegado a pensar en la posibilidad de perder 8000 lo considero un mal menor.
> 
> También he recibido un mensaje de la agencia de ING Lu: "La transferencia fué rechazada el 29 y devuelta el dia 2. Disculpe las inconveniencias"
> 
> ...



¿Que sucedió con esto al final? ¿Te han dicho por que te rechazaron la transferencia y donde se han ido los 35 euros desaparecidos?


----------



## cruel e inhumano (18 Jun 2013)

Vaya, estoy en el proceso de abrir la cuenta en ing lu y no había visto el asunto de la transferencia fallida.

Por otro lado ¿Cómo están las comisiones de la tarjeta esa Vpay para disposición de efectivo en cajeros de fuera de la zona euro? ¿Alguien lo ha probado?
Yo quiero esa tarjeta principalmente para sacar pasta en los cajeros de USA.


----------



## señor eko (18 Jun 2013)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Vaya, estoy en el proceso de abrir la cuenta en ing lu y no había visto el asunto de la transferencia fallida.
> 
> Por otro lado ¿Cómo están las comisiones de la tarjeta esa Vpay para disposición de efectivo en cajeros de fuera de la zona euro? ¿Alguien lo ha probado?
> Yo quiero esa tarjeta principalmente para sacar pasta en los cajeros de USA.




V PAY Card - ING - Debit Cards

V PAY countries - ING - V PAY Countries

http://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_en.pdf

Esto último, a partir de la página 6, creo que son 4,50€.


----------



## hasta losss (18 Jun 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Que sucedió con esto al final? ¿Te han dicho por que te rechazaron la transferencia y donde se han ido los 35 euros desaparecidos?



Los de la agencia simplemente ignoraron mis preguntas y ni me contestaron. La empleada española telefónicamente me dijo que la transferencia había sido rechazada por mi seguridad y que por alguna razón no consiguieron contactar conmigo (curioso porque me pasé más de diez angustiosos días inundándoles a mensajes). También me confirmó que la cantidad que faltaba era la comisión habitual por devolución.

En definitiva, se quedaron con mi dinero durante dos semanas y me clavaron 35 € gentileza de la casa. Hablando en plata: me torearon durante dos semanas y me pusieron las banderillas. O eso creen ellos porque yo sigo con el tema y tarde o temprano les volverá.

De momento sólo he conseguido una cosa: me quitaron la posibilidad de enviar mensajes al director de la agencia a través de mi cuenta; pero teniendo en cuenta que nunca me respondió a un solo mensaje...

En mi opinión, el peor banco con el que he trabajado en mi vida; aunque si vivo otros cuarenta años no descarto encontrar otro peor.


----------



## serhost (18 Jun 2013)

Vaya, un poco maleducados si.


----------



## Betis2 (21 Jun 2013)

Ahora te ponen un mensaje privado recordándote que quedan 10 días para que finalice la promoción de la Xtra Savings al 2% durante 4 meses.

Saludos


----------



## señor eko (21 Jun 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Ahora te ponen un mensaje privado recordándote que quedan 10 días para que finalice la promoción de la Xtra Savings al 2% durante 4 meses.
> 
> Saludos



Alguno lo habéis contratado? Se te constituye un depósito a parte o te lo integran en la cuenta savings? Os han hecho llegar alguna documentación o habéis tenido que firmar algún documento?


----------



## euriborfree (21 Jun 2013)

A mi se me quedaron por la cara con los 10 euros enviados para abrir la cuenta, primero que me los habian enviado de vuelta a ibanesto, en ibanesto no aparecia ni la encontraban, despues supuestamente la reclamaron y la recuperaron

y en mi cuenta aparece que varias veces los suman y los restan.

Saldo en cuenta: 0€, y claro, de esta manera yo no meto un duro ahi ni loco, como somos extranjeros se creen que somos imbeciles o no vamos a ir a reclamarles


----------



## Viricida (21 Jun 2013)

Vaya cosas que os pasan, transferencias que no furulan (con sablazo incluido), 10€ iniciales que vuelan... no lo entiendo. Insistid y reclamad cuantas veces sea preciso y poned una reclamación formal, tiene que haber una manera de hacerlo.


----------



## Folgore (21 Jun 2013)

Pues... o estáis de pega o yo tengo una potra enorme. Llevo hechas 7 transferencias desde mi cuenta en España hacia mi Orange account y/o la Savings. 0 problemas!

Que continue así!

Cualquier problema que tengais, escribid a customercare@ing.lu


----------



## Betis2 (21 Jun 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Pues... o estáis de pega o yo tengo una potra enorme. Llevo hechas 7 transferencias desde mi cuenta en España hacia mi Orange account y/o la Savings. 0 problemas!
> 
> Que continue así!
> 
> Cualquier problema que tengais, escribid a customercare@ing.lu



Yo gracias a Dios digo lo mismo que Folgore


----------



## serhost (22 Jun 2013)

¿Los que habéis tenido problemas habéis formulado la reclamación en inglés, francés o alemán?

Yo el único problema que he tenido ha sido hoy, he hecho una compra de prueba con la tarjeta y la primera vez denegaron la operación, la segunda vez se aceptó con normalidad, pero no me han descontado el dinero de la cuenta aún.

Vamos, que me quieren regalar la compra, yo encantado


----------



## hasta losss (22 Jun 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Los que habéis tenido problemas habéis formulado la reclamación en inglés, francés o alemán?



Yo lo hice en inglés.


----------



## serhost (22 Jun 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Yo lo hice en inglés.



Vaya, pues que raro. Enviales una referencia a sus condiciones contractuales y diles que el error ha sido de ellos


----------



## hasta losss (23 Jun 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Vaya, pues que raro. Enviales una referencia a sus condiciones contractuales y diles que el error ha sido de ellos



Gracias, pero ya perdí mucho tiempo intentándolo por esa vía.
Ahora lo que quiero es recuperar el sablazo y sobre todo dejar constancia de la incompetencia de algunas personas; y eso solo se consigue apuntando más alto.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 11:49 ----------




Folgore dijo:


> Cualquier problema que tengais, escribid a customercare@ing.lu



Esa dirección de correo tiene ventajas e inconvenientes. La ventaja es que siempre te contestan (no como en la agencia). El inconveniente es que te contestan para decirte que derivan tu problema a tu agencia; por lo tanto vuelves al principio.


----------



## niño de los tanques (23 Jun 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Gracias, pero ya perdí mucho tiempo intentándolo por esa vía.
> Ahora lo que quiero es recuperar el sablazo y sobre todo dejar constancia de la incompetencia de algunas personas; y eso solo se consigue apuntando más alto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 11:49 ----------
> ...



Tal vez si se dirige al supervisor bancario en LU tenga satisfacción a su reclamación.


----------



## serhost (24 Jun 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> Gracias, pero ya perdí mucho tiempo intentándolo por esa vía.
> Ahora lo que quiero es recuperar el sablazo y sobre todo dejar constancia de la incompetencia de algunas personas; y eso solo se consigue apuntando más alto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 11:49 ----------
> ...



Y diciendo que no te lo han solucionado?


----------



## hasta losss (24 Jun 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Tal vez si se dirige al supervisor bancario en LU tenga satisfacción a su reclamación.



Puede que lo haga en su momento, pero por ahora no es posible ya que no me han dado una respuesta negativa por escrito; simplemente no hay respuesta ni hay devolución. Para acudir a los supervisores bancarios hay que agotar previamente las vías directas.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 22:05 ----------




serhost dijo:


> Y diciendo que no te lo han solucionado?



Lo intentaré de nuevo pero no tengo muchas esperanzas en ese sentido.


----------



## bravotango (25 Jun 2013)

Yo la verdad es que no he tenido problemas.... de momento. Y respecto mis comunicaciones por el canal de contacto dentro de la web, han sido rapidas. Nunca he tenido que esperar más de 24 hrs. y eso que sólo fue para el asunto de solicitar el formulario de renuncia del secreto bancario y asegurarme bien de que iba el deposito de Xtrasavings. 

Eso sí, todo siempre en perfecto Ingles. Ni me molesto en castellano.

Las transferencias han ido bien; cuando llegan pasan un par de días "pendiente de consolidad", pero internamente puedes transferir el importe desde la cuenta operativa a la de ahorro sin problem.

Respecto la visa, he pagado recientemente 1000 pavos a Amazon y no tuve ningun problema, a diferencia de mi tarjeta "normal" que por 'mi seguridad' me cancelaron la operacion.

Por ultimo, yo tenia pasta en COINC al 3% TAE hasta 4 de Julio, pero baja a 2,25 %, así que mirando a la diversificación y porque total va a ser parecido he repartido con estos de ING.LU y se supone que lo ingresado en la cuenta savings, ojo no vale la operativa, antes del 30 Junio se le aplicará un 2% durante 4 meses. Eso si, si desciendes tu posición, pasara como con la cuenta naranja de ING.ES ....

Saludinsss


----------



## bravotango (26 Jun 2013)

Era cuestion de tiempo pero para los de Vizcaya, ya se ha homologado el asunto al resto de España; noticia de hoy.

Los vizcanos, abligados a declarar sus bienes en el extranjero si superan los 50.000 euros. El Correo

Los vizcaínos, obligados a declarar sus bienes en el extranjero si superan los 50.000 euros

Esta medida figuraba en el plan para la intensificación de la lucha contra el fraude y la elusión fiscal que se aprobó en Bizkaia a comienzos del año
25.06.13 - 12:46 - VASCO PRESS | BILBAO

La Diputación Foral de Bizkaia ha aprobado en la reunión del Consejo de Gobierno modificar el reglamento que regula las obligaciones tributarias para incluir la obligación de informar sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero. Según han informado fuentes forales, con esta modificación será preciso declarar, entre otras, la titularidad de cuentas en entidades financieras en el extranjero cuyos saldos, a 31 de diciembre, superen los 50.000 euros.
Asimismo, habrá que informar a la hacienda foral sobre la titularidad de valores, derechos, seguros y rentas depositados, gestionados u obtenidos en el extranjero, cuyos saldos, a 31 de diciembre, valor liquidativo, valor de rescate y valor de capitalización, en su caso, superen conjuntamente el importe de 50.000 euros.
Del mismo modo, habrá que declarar la titularidad de bienes inmuebles y derechos sobre bienes inmuebles situados en el extranjero cuyo valor de adquisición supere el importe de 50.000 euros, así como la titularidad sobre bienes muebles y derechos sobre bienes muebles situados en el extranjero o que estén matriculados o consten en registros de países extranjeros, cuando su valor unitario supere los 50.000 euros.
La obligación de declaración está limitada a los bienes y derechos que superen los importes señalados y será exigible por primera vez en el ejercicio 2014 respecto de los bienes cuya titularidad se ostente a 31 de diciembre de 2013.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (26 Jun 2013)

What the fuck???

Después de enviar el pdf y el dni y transferir los 10 pavos, ahora va y me dicen esto:

*Dear Sir,

Thank you for your interest in ING Luxembourg.

We received your documents.

In order to finalise your application, could you please kindly:

- communicate us the name of your employer and your profession

- give us more details about your outgoing funds toward USA

- sign the attached information exchange mandate with a signature similar to the one on your ID document, then send it back to:*


----------



## Viricida (27 Jun 2013)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> What the fuck???
> 
> Después de enviar el pdf y el dni y transferir los 10 pavos, ahora va y me dicen esto:
> 
> ...



Hay que poner tu trabajo.

Lo de USA, no sé, ¿has puesto que eres residente en USA o algo?

Por último que firmes el documento sobre intercambio de información con tu firma (lo de que no te retengan impuestos y en cambio comuniquen los intereses que ganes a Hacienda).


----------



## Folgore (27 Jun 2013)

- communicate us the name of your employer and your profession 
Tienes que especificar el nombre de la empresa en la que trabajas y tu profesion. Si estás en el paro, pon "unemployed".

- give us more details about your outgoing funds toward USA
Esto quiere decir que cuando rellenaste los datos pusiste (quizá sin darte cuenta) que tenias relación con USA. Piden aclaraciones.

- sign the attached information exchange mandate with a signature similar to the one on your ID document
Lo que dice Truebilman: firma el documento de intercambio de informacion entre Lux y España. Hazlo con una firma parecida a la que figure en el DNI.


----------



## serhost (3 Jul 2013)

Han vuelto a ofrecer el 2% para ingresos durante julio.


----------



## Betis2 (7 Jul 2013)

A mi no me aparece lo del 2% para julio. Será que soy poco ahorrador...


----------



## ProfePaco (8 Jul 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Han vuelto a ofrecer el 2% para ingresos durante julio.



yo también quiero saber cómo se hace... no me ha llegado nada


----------



## serhost (8 Jul 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> yo también quiero saber cómo se hace... no me ha llegado nada



Pues igual que la vez anterior, te llega un mensaje y hay que aceptarlo para entrar en la oferta.

A lo mejor es que le dí al anterior pero finalmente no ingresé nada, quizás se lo den a nuevos clientes también de ser esto así.

Por curiosidad ¿tenéis dinero en la cuenta savings? Yo tengo algo, quizás por eso me lo ofrezcan.


----------



## Folgore (14 Jul 2013)

Qué lástima! A mi tampoco me lo ofrecen. Este mes sí podia meter alguna cosita 

Nada... a esperar otra ocasión.

Esto no quita que, en general, esté bastante satisfecho con ING.lu. Lo recomiendo.


----------



## señor eko (18 Jul 2013)

Cambio en las condiciones de ING lux a partir del 16 de septiembre. En el mailbox me ha llegado esto:



> Les modifications portent notamment sur:
> 
> -le lancement des comptes spécifiques à l'intention des jeunes
> -le lancement de produits d'épargne de type Xtra-Savings
> ...



Que según el traductor de google es algo así como:



> Las enmiendas incluyen:
> 
> -lanzar cuentas específicas para los jóvenes
> -el lanzamiento de los productos de tipo ahorro Xtra Ahorros
> ...



No se como interpretarlo... ¿Sacarán depósitos competitivos? Esperemos que sea así.


----------



## serhost (18 Jul 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> Cambio en las condiciones de ING lux a partir del 16 de septiembre. En el mailbox me ha llegado esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo interpreto lo contrario: como si los quisieran bajar.


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Jul 2013)

*Conspiranoico?*

Quizá os parezca ya demasiado conspiranoico y tal, pero me surge una duda con el tema de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero y es sobre la obligación de información al banco de España, es decir, si quiero abrir una cuenta en Luxemburgo para evitar un posible corralito, ¿tengo qué informar al banco de España del número de cuenta que me abro?, ¿quien me dice que si hay corralito en España no van a intentar bloquearme también esa cuenta?, yo estoy dispuesto a que los intereses de dicha cuenta tributen aquí y todo ese rollo, pero no me fío ni un pelo de esa supuesta finalidad estadística. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Me estoy volviendo un poco apocalíptico con el tema? Gracias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jul 2013)

Si es obligatorio informar...tú mesmo...


----------



## Vidar (20 Jul 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Quizá os parezca ya demasiado conspiranoico y tal, pero me surge una duda con el tema de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero y es sobre la obligación de información al banco de España, es decir, si quiero abrir una cuenta en Luxemburgo para evitar un posible corralito, ¿tengo qué informar al banco de España del número de cuenta que me abro?, ¿quien me dice que si hay corralito en España no van a intentar bloquearme también esa cuenta?, yo estoy dispuesto a que los intereses de dicha cuenta tributen aquí y todo ese rollo, pero no me fío ni un pelo de esa supuesta finalidad estadística. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Me estoy volviendo un poco apocalíptico con el tema? Gracias.



Si tienes menos de 50 mil entre todos tus bienes en el extranjero no es obligatorio, pero si informar y tributar aquí por los intereses recibidos allí por lo que al final informas y si no te arriesgas a alguna multa.

En cuanto al embargo de cuentas en el extranjero si no estás imputado en algún delito y reclaman formalmente al país no habría por que preocuparse, aunque la UE puede legislar lo que les rote para hacer lo que quieran dentro de ella.

.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Jul 2013)

Es seguro...hasta ahora, confiemos


----------



## señor eko (21 Jul 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Quizá os parezca ya demasiado conspiranoico y tal, pero me surge una duda con el tema de abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero y es sobre la obligación de información al banco de España, es decir, si quiero abrir una cuenta en Luxemburgo para evitar un posible corralito, ¿tengo qué informar al banco de España del número de cuenta que me abro?, ¿quien me dice que si hay corralito en España no van a intentar bloquearme también esa cuenta?, yo estoy dispuesto a que los intereses de dicha cuenta tributen aquí y todo ese rollo, pero no me fío ni un pelo de esa supuesta finalidad estadística. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Me estoy volviendo un poco apocalíptico con el tema? Gracias.





Vidar dijo:


> Si tienes menos de 50 mil entre todos tus bienes en el extranjero no es obligatorio, pero si informar y tributar aquí por los intereses recibidos allí por lo que al final informas y si no te arriesgas a alguna multa.
> 
> En cuanto al embargo de cuentas en el extranjero si no estás imputado en algún delito y reclaman formalmente al país no habría por que preocuparse, aunque la UE puede legislar lo que les rote para hacer lo que quieran dentro de ella.
> 
> .



A ver, informar al Banco de España es obligatorio independientemente de la cantidad de dinero que tengas en la entidad extranjera. Recapitulemos.

Cuando se abre cuenta fuera de España hay que informar al Banco de España con el modelo DD1, independientemente de que la cuenta tenga 50k, 10 o 0 euros.

Ahora bien, si además de abrir cuenta en el extranjero, a final de año tienes más de 50k, o en el útlimo trimestre del año tienes un saldo medio superior a 50k, sí existe la obligación de informar a Hacienda con el modelo 720 en el primer trimestre del siguiente año.

Resumiendo, si abres una cuenta ahora fuera de España solo tienes que presentar el DD1 en el Banco de España. Si a final del presente año tienes más de 50k (de saldo total a 31 de diciembre o de saldo medio en los último trimestre), entonces tendrías que presentar el modelo 720 en hacienda en el primer trimestre de 2014.


----------



## Vidar (21 Jul 2013)

Tienes razón, estaba confundiendo al forero. Lo primero el DD1 al Banco de España en 30 días, el resto es ya con la AEAT que era a lo que me refería..

.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (21 Jul 2013)

Si eres residente en el otro país también estarías en la obligación?
Yo abrí la cuenta de Luxemburgo estando en España e informe al Bde pero luego me vine a vivir a Inglaterra y abrí una en barclays de la cual no he informado ya que estoy empadronado aquí. Cuando pasen 183 días a efectos legales seré residente aquí.... 

Que me podeis decir al respecto? 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Jul 2013)

Para atenuar futuros problemas declara todo dormiras mas tranquilo.


----------



## Vidar (21 Jul 2013)

Nolasco dijo:


> Si eres residente en el otro país también estarías en la obligación?
> Yo abrí la cuenta de Luxemburgo estando en España e informe al Bde pero luego me vine a vivir a Inglaterra y abrí una en barclays de la cual no he informado ya que estoy empadronado aquí. Cuando pasen 183 días a efectos legales seré residente aquí....
> 
> Que me podeis decir al respecto?
> ...



Mientras seas residente fiscal en el extranjero no hace falta hacer nada de esto.

.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (21 Jul 2013)

Una duda. Yo soy residente en Vizcaya, por lo que pago mis impuestos a la hacienda foral vizcaína. Tengo un cuenta en ing.lu con más de 50K. Este año llamé a hacienda y me dijeron que, de momento, no debía declararlo, que no tenían aún un formulario previsto para eso. Por otro lado, no he rellenado el papel para que ing.lu envíe lo retenido de los intereses con mi nombre, o sea que entiendo que los envía anónimamente a la hacienda española, pero yo debo tributar en vizcaya... ¿Podría tener problemas con la hacienda vizcaína?

Entiendo que, el año que viene, si por fin puedo declarar la cuenta a la diputación de vizcaya, tendré que rellenar el papelito de ing.lu para que les pasen a ellos la retención de los intereses, pero no sé.


----------



## bravotango (22 Jul 2013)

Yo también soy residente en Vizcaya. Por vivir donde vivimos, el M720 no nos es aplicable, es decir, ante la AEAT no tenemos ni debemos de declarar nada. Es más, incluso si pides un certificado de residencia fiscal, la AEAT te contestará que no puede emitirlo. Es la DFB la que tiene transferidas las competencias.

Por orden, si tu te abres 1 o 20 cuentas la única obligación es a efectos informativos al BdE si no superas los 50K mediante el DD1, y si los superas mediante el DD2. No es una cuestión de impuestos sino más bien que te pondrían poner una 'multa ejecutiva' por sus cojones si algún día les da por tocar los cojones. Yo ando rozando los 50K, pero no más.

Por otro lado, si tu has decidido ( como hice yo ) pagar tus impuestos religiosamente, tienes la opción de pagarlos en Luxemburgo o en Vizcaya. Luxemburgo, por defecto, te va a aplicar una retención mayor que en Vizcaya.


Otra cosa, es que a partir del 2014 en Vizcaya quieren implantar la OBLIGATORIEDAD de que toda cuenta de mas de 50k sea declarada sí o sí, pero de momento NO. Por tanto el módelo 720 lo implantarán el año que viene, pero estate al loro con las normas forales que vayan sacando.


Si no has notificado nada a ING.LU ( creo que hay un plazo hasta Junio del año en curso, aunque no estoy seguro ) por defecto te retendran en Luxemburgo y santas pascuas.

Si el año que viene, decides que te retengan en Vizcaya, porque no te quede más remedio o por que simplemente te apetece pagar menos, te recomendaría;

1) Solicitar a ING.LU el formulario para renuncia al secreto bancario. Te lo mandan a casa, tu lo firmas, y lo devuelves.

2) Aun no siendo estrictamente necesario, ya que con el paso anterior quedaria hecho, se solicita un "certificado de residencia fiscal" a DFB y cuando lo solicites via certificado digital o en persona, sería recomendable especificar que el objeto de la solicitud es la exoneración de la obligatoriedad de retencion en Lux, con efecto a lo dispuesto en el convenio para evitar la doble imposición de 1985 patatín y patatan.

Como detalle te dire, que si lo pides, solo lo hace una única funcionaria, que te trata como a Barcenas casi casi... me tardó 1 mes en llegar un papel con un sello tras reclamarlo 3 veces!!!

Ya con ese papelote te quedas tranquilo; tu ya has notificado a DFB que tienes cuentas fuera, que has renunciado al secreto bancario y que en virtud de la doble imposición, no busquen fuera... que ya lo declararás tu.

Aquí, si es menos de 50K lo podrás poner en rendimientos de cuentas bancarias ( le metes el CIF de ING.LU y a correr ) y si es más de 50K lo declaras mediante el modelo ese que salga. 

Pero insisto, de momento en Vizcaya no hay limite. Pero por pocoo..... 


PD= Si alguien tiene que añadir o corregirme algo que lo indique, que somos humanos


----------



## Marina (22 Jul 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Por orden, si tu te abres 1 o 20 cuentas la única obligación es a efectos informativos al BdE si no superas los 50K mediante el DD1, y si los superas mediante el DD2. No es una cuestión de impuestos sino más bien que te pondrían poner una 'multa ejecutiva' por sus cojones si algún día les da por tocar los cojones. Yo ando rozando los 50K, pero no más.
> 
> 
> 
> PD= Si alguien tiene que añadir o corregirme algo que lo indique, que somos humanos



TEngo entendido que en la practica el BDE no te puede poner ninguna multa, pues tiene un periodo de 3-6 meses para ponerla, pero como ellos no saben que tu has abierto ninguna cuenta, y si se lo dices cuando vayas a traer tu dinero a un banco español seguro que ya pasaron esos meses en los que te puede penalizar. 
En la practica no es posible.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (22 Jul 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> A ver, informar al Banco de España es obligatorio independientemente de la cantidad de dinero que tengas en la entidad extranjera. Recapitulemos.



Muchísimas gracias compañero, respuesta impecable.


----------



## bravotango (22 Jul 2013)

Marina dijo:


> TEngo entendido que en la practica el BDE no te puede poner ninguna multa, pues tiene un periodo de 3-6 meses para ponerla, pero como ellos no saben que tu has abierto ninguna cuenta, y si se lo dices cuando vayas a traer tu dinero a un banco español seguro que ya pasaron esos meses en los que te puede penalizar.
> En la practica no es posible.



Buen apunte!!! En la practica no les es posible conocer la fecha de apertura real, con lo que pierden el plazo para sancionarte. No me había parado a pensarlo !!!


----------



## pupus (22 Jul 2013)

Si el BdE considera que no lo has notificado por mala fe, no prescribe. Y sí, es una barbaridad, pero te vas a tener que meter en recursos para ganar. Lo que es peor, notificación a Hacienda y todas tus declaraciones a mirarlas con lupa. Yo aconsejaría notificar al BdE.


----------



## señor eko (23 Jul 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Han vuelto a ofrecer el 2% para ingresos durante julio.



¿Sabes con respecto a que fecha son los ingresos? Es decir, la pregunta es si tienen fecha de foto. 

Si es por los ingresos en julio entiendo que la fecha foto sería el 30 de junio, ¿no? Es que estoy pensando reducir mi posición durante este mes de julio, a ver si suena la flauta y en agosto me ofrecen uno de estos depositos...




Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Entiendo que, el año que viene, si por fin puedo declarar la cuenta a la diputación de vizcaya, tendré que rellenar el papelito de ing.lu para que les pasen a ellos la retención de los intereses, pero no sé.



Si quieres que en el año fiscal 2013 no te retengan nada en ING Lux, no te guarden secreto bancario y envien toda la informacion fiscal e intereses generados a España, tienes de plazo para enviar ese papel hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2013, fecha en que te pagan los intereses. Mas allá de esa fecha no afectaría al año 2013, si no al 2014. Es decir, afecta al año en el que se envía.



bravotango dijo:


> Aquí, si es menos de 50K lo podrás poner en rendimientos de cuentas bancarias ( le metes el CIF de ING.LU y a correr ) y si es más de 50K lo declaras mediante el modelo ese que salga.



¿Con esto a que te refieres exactamente? ¿A la declaración de la cuenta a la hacienda de euskadi?


----------



## bravotango (24 Jul 2013)

Si quieres que en el año fiscal 2013 no te retengan nada en ING Lux, no te guarden secreto bancario y envien toda la informacion fiscal e intereses generados a España, tienes de plazo para enviar ese papel hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2013, fecha en que te pagan los intereses. Mas allá de esa fecha no afectaría al año 2013, si no al 2014. Es decir, afecta al año en el que se envía.


>>

Un apunte, yo tb tenía en mente que lo que hagas en el año en curso, 2013, finaliza el 31 de Diciembre del 2013, pero en la documentación de lo del secreto bancario de ING.LU me encontre esto hacia la mitad:


...expressly instruct you, in your capacity as paying agent and within the framework and terms of the law, to communicate to the Minister of Finance of the Grand Duchy of Luxembourg or his authorised representative the following information: 

a) my surname, forenames and address of residence (as registered with the bank as my permanent address), Tax Identification Number (TIN), or date and place of birth; 

b) the numbers of all currently existing and future accounts held in my name in your books to which interest or income within the context of the Law may be paid and/or credited (where no account is held, details are to be provided identifying all interest-bearing instruments); 

c) the total amount of interest or income periodically paid and/or credited, including, as the case may be, the full amount of the proceeds from any sale, redemption or refund, as provided for by the Law acknowledge that I have been informed that the Minister of Finance of the Grand Duchy of Luxembourg or his authorised representative will automatically pass that information on to the competent authority of my country of residence at least once a year, by no later than 30 June in the year following the end' of each calendar year. If the mandate (duly signed and completed) has been given to the Bank on the day of the account opening, it will be effective as of the day of the account opening. In the hypothesis that the mandate is given to the Bank at a later date, it will be effective:

elegir: 

( ) as of January 1 st following the reception date of the mandate
(X) backdated to January 1 st preceding the reception date of the mandate; withholding tax levied by ING Luxembourg before reception of the mandate will not be reimbursed by ING Luxembourg *

* in accordance with the directive 2003/48/CE, the Member State of residence for tax purposes of the Beneficial Owner will grant a tax credit equal to the amount of the tax withheld in accordance with its national law. 



Iniciado por bravotango Ver Mensaje

Aquí, si es menos de 50K lo podrás poner en rendimientos de cuentas bancarias ( le metes el CIF de ING.LU y a correr ) y si es más de 50K lo declaras mediante el modelo ese que salga.

¿Con esto a que te refieres exactamente? ¿A la declaración de la cuenta a la hacienda de euskadi?

Si, exactamente. En Vizcaya, puesto que todavía no han hecho el M720 o como decidan llamarlo, si has comunicado a ING.LU la renuncia del secreto y por tanto que no te retengan, la obligación es declarar los rendimientos ( si los tienes ) en tu IRPF como si fuese una cuenta más de cualquier otro banco.

Que en el futuro deciden que los de más de 50k tengan que presentar el modelo, pues en vez de en el IRPF como rdtos bancarios iran a ese otro modelo.


Se supone que en mi caso, cuando haga el IRPF 2013, al haber pedido la exoneración de pagar mis impuestos en Luxemburgo, lo que debo hacer es declararlo como una cuenta bancaria más. Cosa que haré, porque para cuatro duros que tengo no me apetece ver a los de Hacienda metiendome una multa ejecutiva. No compensa...


----------



## serhost (24 Jul 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Sabes con respecto a que fecha son los ingresos? Es decir, la pregunta es si tienen fecha de foto.
> 
> Si es por los ingresos en julio entiendo que la fecha foto sería el 30 de junio, ¿no? Es que estoy pensando reducir mi posición durante este mes de julio, a ver si suena la flauta y en agosto me ofrecen uno de estos depositos...
> 
> ...



Viene explicado en el PDF, creo que es la posición global de este año, pero no me hagas mucho caso.


----------



## señor eko (24 Jul 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Un apunte, yo tb tenía en mente que lo que hagas en el año en curso, 2013, finaliza el 31 de Diciembre del 2013, pero en la documentación de lo del secreto bancario de ING.LU me encontre esto hacia la mitad:
> 
> 
> .If the mandate (duly signed and completed) has been given to the Bank on the day of the account opening, it will be effective as of the day of the account opening. In the hypothesis that the mandate is given to the Bank at a later date, it will be effective:
> ...



Tienes razón, mi post estaba incompleto. Di por supuesto que la persona que mande este documento a ING Lux, lo haga eligiendo siempre la segunda opción, que es la que afecta al presente año. Esta es la que yo elegí y entendí que era la más lógica y por eso lo he dado ya por supuesto, pero está bien que lo hayas advertido para que se sepa que hay más posibilidades.


----------



## rafam74 (29 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos,

Yo solicité la apertura de la cuenta el día 1 de julio y el día 9 de julio ya me informaron de la apertura de la misma. ¿Qué día se toma como referencia para la notificación al banco de España? ¿Me podrían sancionar si me paso del mes que tengo para notificar mi cuenta bancaria en el extranjero?

Disculpad si se ha repetido esta pregunta y gracias a todos por este magnífico post!!


----------



## vigobay (29 Jul 2013)

Estoy teniendo problemas con la tarjeta Vpay con la que había llegado a sacar de una tacada 600-700 euros varias veces en cajeros de La Caixa. Os comento:

En la caixa no me deja sacar dinero (he probado hasta desde 700 euros a 300 que es lo que permiten mínimo todos los cajeros) en días diferentes sin ser festivos. En el resto de cajeros que he probado los 300 euros si me lo permiten pero no más.Para pagar intenté usarla en el corte inglés para pagar una compra de 729 euros y me salió denegada aunque teoricamente está por debajo del límite diario. 

¿Están poniendo trabas los bancos de aquí para esa tarjeta o es algo que sólo me sucede a mí? ¿Podéis dar vuestra experiencia aquí?


----------



## serhost (29 Jul 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Estoy teniendo problemas con la tarjeta Vpay con la que había llegado a sacar de una tacada 600-700 euros varias veces en cajeros de La Caixa. Os comento:
> 
> En la caixa no me deja sacar dinero (he probado hasta desde 700 euros a 300 que es lo que permiten mínimo todos los cajeros) en días diferentes sin ser festivos. En el resto de cajeros que he probado los 300 euros si me lo permiten pero no más.Para pagar intenté usarla en el corte inglés para pagar una compra de 729 euros y me salió denegada aunque teoricamente está por debajo del límite diario.
> 
> ¿Están poniendo trabas los bancos de aquí para esa tarjeta o es algo que sólo me sucede a mí? ¿Podéis dar vuestra experiencia aquí?



¡Vaya! ¡Un pastoso! (de los que tienen pasta=dinero)

¿Tienes dinero en la cuenta corriente con fecha de valor?

En el corte inglés tienes que meter si o si el pin, de lo contrario te deniega el TPV cualquier operación sin PIN.

También existe un límite de retirada semanal, mira si no lo has sobrepasado.

Adicionalmente a esto, hay un límite de 30.000 € (creo) por transferencias salientes de ING Lu a otro sitio.

Si no es nada de esto, pregunta al helpkdesk de ING LU.

Lo que no entiendo, es que saques tanto dinero en efectivo, se ve que la debes usar como cuenta principal o eres un Mr Sobres de la vida.


----------



## vigobay (31 Jul 2013)

serhost dijo:


> ¡Vaya! ¡Un pastoso! (de los que tienen pasta=dinero)
> 
> ¿Tienes dinero en la cuenta corriente con fecha de valor?
> 
> ...



Aquí el personal saca unas conclusiones increíbles. Cuando yo consulto acerca de las limitaciones de retirada de efectivo en cajeros o compra con la tarjeta Vpay, sale el listo de turno a hablar de barcos... Si no has usado la tarjeta mejor que no contestes ya que lo único que haces es liar al personal.

Dicho esto, comento...

Yo tengo la cuenta de ING LU como segunda cuenta con una cantidad modesta en relación a otros foreros y en su momento cuando la abrí hice unas pruebas lógicas para saber que en caso de necesidad pudiese sacar dinero rápidamente. Para ello estuvo probando límites de cajero y llegué a los 700 euros en La Caixa. Como la comisión es muy baja por retirada de cajeros preferí eso en lugar de enviar una transferencia a mi banco y sacar con tarjeta de aquí. Las cosas hay que probarlas para saber como funcionan.

Posteriormente no hice apenas movimientos salvo compras de cantidades bajas con la tarjeta y no tuve problemas. Esta semana como tenía que hacer una compra mayor, volví a testar lo de los cajeros y fue cuando surgieron los problemas ya que en la caixa no da ni 700 ni 300 euros y directamente aparece denegada.

Saqué en otra entidad 300 euros porque era el límite que tienen en su cajero y sin problema. Como andaba con la mosca detrás de la oreja fue cuando aproveché para ver que tal funcionaba en el Corte Inglés para una compra de un importe ya más alto que lo normal que yo la había usando anteriormente (729 euros) y me salió denegada así que pagué con otra tarjeta nacional. 

Los límites son los originales de la cuenta de ING LU y posteriormente he sacado en operaciones de 300 euros de cajeros sin problema, pero el problema es que tendría que haber entrado sin problema la compra y los cajeros de La Caixa también soltar la tela. Este tipo de cosas me mosquean porque nos pueden dejar tirados sin poder usar la tarjeta y por eso he consultado en el foro acerca de vuestra experiencia.

Rogaría que hagáis pruebas también vosotros para ver si tenéis problemas en el corte inglés o en la caixa para comprar o sacar pasta. Las especulaciones sobre la pasta que tengo y si saco mucho cash...dejarlas a un lado, por favor.


----------



## serhost (31 Jul 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Aquí el personal saca unas conclusiones increíbles. Cuando yo consulto acerca de las limitaciones de retirada de efectivo en cajeros o compra con la tarjeta Vpay, sale el listo de turno a hablar de barcos... Si no has usado la tarjeta mejor que no contestes ya que lo único que haces es liar al personal.



Te lo has tomado a mal y por lo personal. Trataba de ayudarte diciéndote las causas más comunes, no te has leído el resto del mensaje. Además, si te fijas, el segundo mensaje resumen de todo del principio, es mío, tengo cuenta, he usado la tarjeta y he cambiado los límites y hay que saber hacerlo, aunque no es difícil.

Pero no te preocupes, ya que te ofende, ya no te contesto más.


----------



## vigobay (31 Jul 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Te lo has tomado a mal y por lo personal. Trataba de ayudarte diciéndote las causas más comunes, no te has leído el resto del mensaje. Además, si te fijas, el segundo mensaje resumen de todo del principio, es mío, tengo cuenta, he usado la tarjeta y he cambiado los límites y hay que saber hacerlo, aunque no es difícil.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes, ya que te ofende, ya no te contesto más.



No me ofendes aunque quieras pero me fastidia a los listos que sacan conclusiones precipitadas y luego las publican en el foro. Una cosa es lo que tu creas y otra la verdad y escribir cosas sobre la pasta que tengo o los sobres que doy sin saber es como mínimo una falta de respeto y de educación. Además estabas claramente equivocado.

Todo lo demás que dices en tu mensaje y que por supuesto leí, no aportaba nada que lógicamente en el Corte Inglés si es tarjeta de PIN, piden el PIN y era correcto, lo de los límites y demás por supuesto estaba correcto ya que luego pude seguir retirando dinero en cajeros. Eso no me molestó pero sobraba y en ningún caso decías tu experiencia con tu tarjeta al sacar dinero o al pagar estas últimas semanas.

Lo importante para los foreros que leen este hilo es que hay un posible problema que quiero confirmar a la hora de retirar dinero de cajeros o pagar que no sé si es puntual, local o general en España, ya que en mi caso los límites de hace unos meses para retirar en cajeros han cambiado y en ciertas entidades no permite retirar dinero, así como hacer compras de una cierta cantidad. Eso es lo importante y lo que tenemos que conocer y si mezclas cosas, diluyes el sentido del mensaje.

Yo sólo quería avisar....y lo que menos quiero es una discusión y menos con alguién que ha metido la pata y ni pide disculpas. Lo escrito, escrito está


----------



## Folgore (2 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos,

Hasta el momento, no he experiementado ningún problema con la tarjeta Vpay. La he utilizado en comercios de España, Francia y Malta, por importes no muy elevados.

Los que teneis problemas, seria interesante consultarais los límites que teneis.

Para acerlo, una vez dentro de My ING, id a "Info comptes" --> "Cartes". En la VPay clicar sobre "Modifier les limites d'utilisation".
En mi caso, tengo los límites standard que llegaron con la tarjeta (no he modificado nada). Son:

Montant ATM = 2000 euros (cantidad máxima en cajeros)
Montant comerçant = 1250 euros (cantidad para compras)

OJO! Estos importes no son diarios. Son el límite para 5 dias.


----------



## hasta losss (3 Ago 2013)

hasta losss dijo:


> En definitiva, se quedaron con mi dinero durante dos semanas y me clavaron 35 € gentileza de la casa.



Para los que os interesasteis por este caso, tengo que decir que acaban de reintegrarme la comisión. Han tardado tres meses exactos, pero ya tengo la devolución. La lástima es que toqué a tantas personas y a tantos niveles en ING que ahora no sé cuál es el contacto que ha surtido efecto.


----------



## vigobay (3 Ago 2013)

Folgore dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hasta el momento, no he experiementado ningún problema con la tarjeta Vpay. La he utilizado en comercios de España, Francia y Malta, por importes no muy elevados.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver porque esto se está convirtiendo en un diálogo de besugos y está claro que yo debo de ser uno de ellos o los que contestan no han leído completos mis posts.

*Yo también tengo los límites originales y conozco desde que me dí de alta hace sobre un año como funciona el tema de cambiar los límites.* *El problema aparenta no estar en ING LU, sino las entidades españolas que están poniendo problemas ahora cuando antes no lo hacían. Por eso puse los ejemplos del mismo cajero, mismos límites diarios y semanales de la tarjeta, misma entidad (la Caixa) que antes podía sacar hasta 700 euros y ahora no puedo sacar ni 300 euros y en otras entidades máximo 300.* A la hora de comprar con cantidades pequeñas no tengo ningún problema pero por cantidades altas pero dentro de los límites teóricos de mi tarjeta también los he tenido.

Esto es importante tenerlo en cuenta porque el problema es que creemos que los límites de ING lu son unos y luego aquí no se respetan. *La única duda en mi caso es saber si es algo temporal, local de mi área o nacional pero algo ha cambiado en algunas entidades españolas o al menos en mi caso con los mismos límites y en las mismas condiciones respecto a hace unos meses.*

Insisto que la única aportación válida para aclararlo es conocer si en las últimas semanas habéis podido sacar cantidades de cajeros de La Caixa con la Vpay y si estas son mayores de 300 euros entonces mejor. Y a la hora de pagar idem con cantidades mayores de 700 euros en el Corte Inglés.

*Tener unos límites que te da ING lu teóricos no vale de nada si a la hora de la verdad aquí no los cumplen las entidades locales!!* Esa y sólo esa es mi inquietud y debería de ser la vuestra también para que no os quedéis tirados cuando la necesitéis usar. 

Por favor, leeros el mensaje completo al menos esta vez ya que supongo que a más de un forero también le preocupará este tema igual que a mí ya que es realmente importante conocer la realidad y no la teoría.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Ago 2013)

Superguilla dijo:


> Hola burbujistas deLuxe!
> 
> Hace tiempo que os sigo, este hilo me sirvió para poner en marcha mi orange savings y solo tengo palabras de agradecimiento para todos vosotros.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo el principal error q veo es q has escrito un blog dandotelas de listo diciendo como abrir cuenta en el extranjero como si todo lo hubieras averiguado tu (dices: "os dejo un tutorial", "os voy a explicar", "os recomiendo", ...) cuando todo lo has logrado gracias a nosotros, q hemos maniobrado, preguntado y contestado mil veces. Lo minimo que deberias hacer es explicar claramente en ese post q todo eso lo has sacado de AQUI. Solo nombras a burbuja para indicar que (es literal) "Si aun os quedan dudas sobre la fiscalidad *hay un foro* en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu.html con compañeros que tienen más de un año esta cuenta".

:no:

Tio, q hemos hecho todo el trabajo, q tu solo has hecho *CTRL+C* y *CTRL+V*. Tu blog es un fiel reflejo de como funciona Hispanistan. Como todos las entradas sean tan originales tuyas como esta, la llevas clara...


----------



## Nómada65 (8 Ago 2013)

¿ ING LU esta garantizado por el FGD de Holanda ó Luxemburgo ? ¿ son de fiar ? ya sé que parece obvio, pero quería informarme.

Gracias


----------



## nekcab (8 Ago 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Yo también soy residente en Vizcaya. Por vivir donde vivimos, el M720 no nos es aplicable, es decir, ante la AEAT no tenemos ni debemos de declarar nada. Es más, incluso si pides un certificado de residencia fiscal, la AEAT te contestará que no puede emitirlo. Es la DFB la que tiene transferidas las competencias.
> 
> *Por orden, si tu te abres 1 o 20 cuentas la única obligación es a efectos informativos al BdE si no superas los 50K mediante el DD1, y si los superas mediante el DD2.* No es una cuestión de impuestos sino más bien que te pondrían poner una 'multa ejecutiva' por sus cojones si algún día les da por tocar los cojones. Yo ando rozando los 50K, pero no más.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que tenga que ver con la obligatoriedad de declarar al BdE (formulario DD1) no se establece ningún límite de cantidades con respecto a la obligación de declarla, vamos, que si o si HAY que declarar cualquier cuenta extranjera. Insisto, *al BdE*.

Con respecto al formulario 720 (o sea, la AEAT), por lo que dices, ahí sí dependes de la legislación de tu comunidad foral.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> ¿ ING LU esta garantizado por el FGD de Holanda ó Luxemburgo ? ¿ son de fiar ? ya sé que parece obvio, pero quería informarme.
> 
> Gracias



¿ Aún no te han contestado ?...como son los foreros, siempre dispuestos a ayudar....8:


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Ago 2013)

y cuando cancelas la cuenta y te traes de vuelta el dinero (+de50K) tambien tienes que informar del cierre de la misma, tienes algun plazo para hacerlo? ienso:

millon de gracias por la intel shur´s 8:


----------



## nekcab (9 Ago 2013)

ignacio28 dijo:


> y cuando cancelas la cuenta y te traes de vuelta el dinero (+de50K) tambien tienes que informar del cierre de la misma, tienes algun plazo para hacerlo? ienso:
> 
> millon de gracias por la intel shur´s 8:



Entiendo que te refieres a declara a Hacienda (al BdE también se declara el cierre de cuentas extranjeras)


----------



## euronix (10 Ago 2013)

Hola,

Antes de mas, perdón por mi castellano, o mejor, mi intento de escribir castellano, que no es mi idioma  Yo soy de Portugal, pero tengo acompañado este tema en este foro, con muy buena información sobre el ING LU, y me gustaría compartir mi experiencia e problemas también, si soy bienvenido aqui.

Puedo decir que abrí la cuenta por Internet en el final de Mayo, con la opción de transferir los 10 euros desde mi cuenta local, todo el proceso muy sencillo, en un par de semanas recibido el digipass, unos días mas la información del cybercard y lo pin del vpay, pero no la tarjeta vpay... yo esperé mas de 1 mes y nada... contactado el helpdesk, desde mi cuenta en el site, y prontamente (en unas 24h) me dijeron que no es normal, que la vpay se había enviado mas de 1 mes, y que lo mejor seria cancelar y me enviaren una nueva vpay, yo dije que si y en una semana recibido nuevo pin, y unos días mas finalmente recibido la tarjeta.

Pero ahora intentando usar la tarjeta vpay aquí en Portugal (que es supuesto funcionar en toda la Europa desde que en la red Visa), en las ATM/cajeros yo no tengo aparentemente ningún problema para obtener dinero, lo funciona na perfección, pero para pagar compras, cualquier valor, aunque sólo 10 euros (y teniendo 1000 euros el mi cuenta orange, y los limites standard...) siempre me sale denegada  yo intente en diferentes tiendas, incluso en grandes centros comerciales como el Jumbo (en España tiene el nombre de Alcampo) y otros, pero siempre me sale denegada... yo mirado el problema aquí en el foro de un usuario con problemas en pagar compras en El Corte Ingles, me pregunto si el mismo problema? Contactado el helpdesk otra vez sobre el problema y solo me cuestionan si quiero que envíen una nueva tarjeta... supuestamente creen que esta puede estar dañada, pero si la misma funciona na perfección en las ATM/cajero no lo creo... no entiendo... alguna sugestión?

Por ultimo, no relacionado con la vpay, pero un pequeño detalle que también yo notado que me desearía saber si es sólo conmigo, suponiendo que mi nombre es "José António Costa da Silva", yo notado que en todas las cartas del ING LU mi nombre aparece como "COSTA DA SILVA José António", y mismo en la página de inicio, después de hacer login, aparece "Hello Mr COSTA DA SILVA,", también en la tarjeta vpay mi nombre inscrito es intercambiado como en las cartas, y en el helpdesk me saludan "Mr. Costa", yo me pregunto si es normal escribieren los apellidos primero o si por alguna confusión cambiaron mis nombres en el proceso de apertura de cuenta? Por favor me informen si para ustedes lo mismo sucede? Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## hasta losss (10 Ago 2013)

euronix dijo:


> Por ultimo, no relacionado con la vpay, pero un pequeño detalle que también yo notado que me desearía saber si es sólo conmigo, suponiendo que mi nombre es "José António Costa da Silva", yo notado que en todas las cartas del ING LU mi nombre aparece como "COSTA DA SILVA José António", y mismo en la página de inicio, después de hacer login, aparece "Hello Mr COSTA DA SILVA,", también en la tarjeta vpay mi nombre inscrito es intercambiado como en las cartas, y en el helpdesk me saludan "Mr. Costa", yo me pregunto si es normal escribieren los apellidos primero o si por alguna confusión cambiaron mis nombres en el proceso de apertura de cuenta? Por favor me informen si para ustedes lo mismo sucede? Gracias.



Con lo de la vpay no te puedo ayudar porque no la he utilizado. Pero lo que comentas de los nombres y apellidos es normal. En mi caso también me recibe la página web como Mr. APELLIDOS y en la vpay aparecen los apellidos antes del nombre. Saludos


----------



## Folgore (10 Ago 2013)

Euronix,

Yo he usado la Vpay bastantes veces en varios paises y nunca he experiementado ningún problema. Es muy raro lo que nos cuentas.

Lo único que se me ocurre es lo siguiente: como ya sabras, la Vpay funciona exclusivamente con lectura de chip y posterior intriducción del número secreto. Quizás en los comercios donde has intentado comprar hayan leido la banda magnetica (que no existe) de la Vpay y no el chip. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## serhost (10 Ago 2013)

euronix dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Antes de mas, perdón por mi castellano, o mejor, mi intento de escribir castellano, que no es mi idioma  Yo soy de Portugal, pero tengo acompañado este tema en este foro, con muy buena información sobre el ING LU, y me gustaría compartir mi experiencia e problemas también, si soy bienvenido aqui.
> 
> ...



En algunas tiendas intentan darle a la opción sin pin, algunos bancos no aceptan tarjetas extranjeras. Yo tuve algún problemilla en una tienda, pero a la segunda, validó la operación.

Intenta realizar varias veces la operación para descartar que sea de la máquina.


----------



## euronix (11 Ago 2013)

*hasta losss*, gracias por su confirmación sobre la cuestión de los nombres y apellidos, así puedo quedar mas tranquilo 

*Folgore y serhost*, en las tiendas lo intentaron siempre con el chip primero y después de denegada también intentaron la banda magnética (esta aparentemente existe en mi tarjeta, yo al menos puedo mirarla, pero no lo sé si no es funcional, porque también ya había leído que la vpay tiene solo chip pero puedo mirar la banda). También puedo decir que yo digitado el pin en las tiendas, después de introducir o pasar la tarjeta yo digitado el pin, entonces la máquina pide que espere unos 20 segundos y solo entonces sale denegada 

También lo pensé si no aceptan tarjetas extranjeras, pero es muy extraño... lo intenté en grandes centros comerciales onde hay siempre extranjeros, no lo entiendo... a menos que algo está realmente dañado en la tarjeta que solo afecta el pago de compras y no el uso en los ATM/cajeros, o algo muy extraño.

Gracias a todos y saludos.


----------



## ignacio28 (11 Ago 2013)

nekcab dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres a declara a Hacienda (al BdE también se declara el cierre de cuentas extranjeras)



osea... se ha de volver a presentar el 720 y el DD1?


----------



## serhost (11 Ago 2013)

euronix dijo:


> *hasta losss*, gracias por su confirmación sobre la cuestión de los nombres y apellidos, así puedo quedar mas tranquilo
> 
> *Folgore y serhost*, en las tiendas lo intentaron siempre con el chip primero y después de denegada también intentaron la banda magnética (esta aparentemente existe en mi tarjeta, yo al menos puedo mirarla, pero no lo sé si no es funcional, porque también ya había leído que la vpay tiene solo chip pero puedo mirar la banda). También puedo decir que yo digitado el pin en las tiendas, después de introducir o pasar la tarjeta yo digitado el pin, entonces la máquina pide que espere unos 20 segundos y solo entonces sale denegada
> 
> ...



¿Qué te han dicho en ING.LU? ¿Has llamado o escrito al helpdesk? Por lo que cuentas, quizás tengas razón y esté la tarjeta estropeada o anulada.

Pregunta en una tienda de confianza por qué sale denegada. Si no ven el motivo, que pidan un "código 10" a la central. El código 10 lo piden cuando sospechan que el que paga con la tarjeta la ha robado, para comprobar el estado, pero pueden dar más información por si la tarjeta ha sido bloqueada o no. En última instancia que el vendedor diga que te has identificado con algún documento y sí eres tú, por si acaso.

Pregunta también a ING Luxemburgo por qué falla, ellos pueden ver el motivo si ha llegado algo a sus servidores.


----------



## euronix (11 Ago 2013)

Yo contacté/escrito ING LU en el helpdesk, con todos los detalles que escrito también aquí en el foro, pero solo me respondieron con la pregunta si yo quiero que envíen nueva tarjeta, nada mas... me parece que no les gusta muy escribir en inglés, o no escriben muy detalles en las respuestas en general, una de las respuestas a una de mis mensajes en inglés ha sido mismo en francés (y mi agencia es Siège, que es ok para internacionales).

La cuestión de la tienda de confianza es complicado, no tengo confianza suficiente con ninguno de alguna tienda pequeña para lo pedir, también hoy en día casi solo compro en centros comerciales, el pequeño comercio esta desapareciendo o los muy muy pequeños no tienen máquina, y así es complicado como puedes imaginar.

Voy a intentar contactar ING LU de nuevo y preguntar si no pueden mirar mis intentos/fallas en sus servidores, porque es un poco estaño que la tarjeta pueda estar dañada y que funcione en las ATM/cajeros.

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## euronix (12 Ago 2013)

Una cosa extraña que yo notado en este exacto momento y que estoy casi seguro que no estaba así unos días atrás: en Customer Service -> Contact details se añadió a mi email 000 (como 000miemail@gmail.com) y "Authorisation for direct marketing" que estaba "authorised" agora es cabiado a "denied", extraño... solo a mi?


----------



## soresnes (14 Ago 2013)

Yo también he visto que me han añadido 000 a mi cuenta de correo y está desactivada para envío de correos de publicidad. Lo curioso es que intento corregirlo y no me deja. Supongo que es general.


----------



## serhost (14 Ago 2013)

A mi también me han añadido 000 al inicio del correo. Que raro o más bien, que chapuza.

Debe ser algún tema de publicidad, que la estén mandando a los nacionales y no molestar con publicidad local a los internacionales.

¿Alguien sabe algo más del tema?


----------



## eolico (14 Ago 2013)

Cuanto os tardo en llegar la tarjeta VPAY? Un mes??


----------



## serhost (14 Ago 2013)

Ahora en agosto te tardará sí.

También he intentado corregir el email, pero tampoco me deja. Dice que desactive las notificaciones y lo borre o lo edite. Creo que paso, además, crearé una cuenta con el 000 delante por si acaso y listo.

Seguramente sea para no enviar publicidad.


----------



## euronix (16 Ago 2013)

El problema del 000 parece solucionado


----------



## niño de los tanques (22 Ago 2013)

Han bajado los tipos de interés.
A partir de 01.09.2013 0,60% para la cuenta en euros.


----------



## Betis2 (22 Ago 2013)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> Han bajado los tipos de interés.
> A partir de 01.09.2013 0,60% para la cuenta en euros.



Si señor, me lo acaban también a mi de notificar. Un 0,10% menos hasta el 0,60%


----------



## serhost (22 Ago 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Si señor, me lo acaban también a mi de notificar. Un 0,10% menos hasta el 0,60%



No si, por tipo de interés no es, ni el 0.70% era bueno ni el 0.60 %.

Tengo suerte que me están pagando una pequeña parte al 2% durante 4 meses y al menos es una pequeña alegría.


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Ago 2013)

Y que esta pagando swissquote??


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (23 Ago 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> Y que esta pagando swissquote??



Pues si no recuerdo mal... 0,25% lo qu este en CHF, 0,85% en € y 1% en $.


----------



## señor eko (23 Ago 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> Si señor, me lo acaban también a mi de notificar. Un 0,10% menos hasta el 0,60%



En realidad no es un 0,10% menos de rentabilidad, sino un 14,28% menos. Sí sería correcto decir que bajan la rentabilidad 0,10 puntos porcentuales.


----------



## Betis2 (23 Ago 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> En realidad no es un 0,10% menos de rentabilidad, sino un 14,28% menos. Sí sería correcto decir que bajan la rentabilidad 0,10 puntos porcentuales.



Lleva Vd. razón. Perdonen el error.


----------



## bravotango (24 Ago 2013)

A mi también me notificaron el otro día. Bueno... tampoco me he rasgado las vestiduras ya que el objetivo de la cuenta era otro. De todas maneras hice el XtraSavings ese por 4 meses al 2% que aunque no es mucho....comparado con el 1,75% que dan a 13 meses los 'grandes' bancos españoles pues ni tan mal. Menos da una piedra.

Respecto los problemas de la VPAY, la verdad es que no he tenido ninguno; aunque tampoco he intentado explorar los limites en exceso.

Lo mas 'rarito' pero no por ello malo, es que al asociar mi visa con la cuenta paypal que tengo, como para verificarla se manda el codigo en el movimiento y este no está visible hasta que se hace la declaracion a finales de mes, esta complicado. El truco es hacerlo la verificacion por ejemplo el día 16 del mes de turno, y así el codigo llega a las 72hrs en la liquidacion de turno. Insisto, es una cosa un poco rara. Con algunos bancos en Spain tambien tuve problemas en el pasado, no es que me pille de sorpresa.

Una cosa que me agradó es que ayer a las 10:00 hice una transferencia desde OPENBANK ( BSCH ) y a las 10:10 ya tenia recibida la transferencia SEPA en la cuenta ING.LU. No figuraba como fecha valor, pero si contable, de hecho acto seguido lo pase a la VPAY para poder procesar un pago de PAYPAL de Dealextreme... vamos, una pelicula del horror, pero con final feliz y sorprendido que en 10MIN se hiciera la transfer, cuando dentro de España te txoricean el dinero 24 hrs...


----------



## serhost (24 Ago 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> A mi también me notificaron el otro día. Bueno... tampoco me he rasgado las vestiduras ya que el objetivo de la cuenta era otro. De todas maneras hice el XtraSavings ese por 4 meses al 2% que aunque no es mucho....comparado con el 1,75% que dan a 13 meses los 'grandes' bancos españoles pues ni tan mal. Menos da una piedra.
> 
> Respecto los problemas de la VPAY, la verdad es que no he tenido ninguno; aunque tampoco he intentado explorar los limites en exceso.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en ing.lu son tremendos con las fechas de valor, para que empiece a contar los intereses del dinero que ingresas, deben pasar 5 días hábiles.

Miraos el PDF con las tarifas y comisiones y ahí vienen las fechas de valor, desde la última actualización lo han puesto y queda bastante claro.

Se pasan bastante, aunque parece que no cobran comisión por descubierto por lo que contáis. Pero ojito a las fechas, podrían hacerlo.


----------



## Nómada65 (24 Ago 2013)

Que miedo tener dinero en países de la UE y en €.


----------



## bravotango (26 Ago 2013)

Hombre lo ideal serian $ en vez de €... Pero dentro de los miedos, entre Spain y Luxemburgo ( u otros ) creo que andas equivocado, al menos, no en que caiga el sistema sino a que el politico de turno decida congelarte la pasta en el pais nativo.

Es verdad que Luxemburgo puede recibir una orden para que no se muevan mis fondos fuera de SP, pero me temo que para cuando llegue la orden, o bien han sido retirados en metalico p.e. en Francia o reenviados a otro pais.

Vamos, que dentro de los mieditos... lo que cada día me da más miedo es el pais en el que vivo.


----------



## Tonyina (31 Ago 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> No me ofendes aunque quieras



Aquí es donde dejo de leer X-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## serhost (3 Sep 2013)

Han vuelto a ofrecer el 2% en septiembre para ahorros nuevos.


----------



## enterprise (15 Sep 2013)

buenos días

Viendo la cuenta orange "Managed exclusivly On-line"...me salta una duda ¿alguno ha retirado o ingresado dinero desde una sucursal de Luxemburgo ?, o solo es posible retirar nuestros dinero via transferencia.

salu2


----------



## Betis2 (17 Sep 2013)

¿Qué cuenta es esa?


----------



## enterprise (18 Sep 2013)

Betis2 dijo:


> ¿Qué cuenta es esa?



joder como esta el patio.....

no comment


----------



## señor eko (6 Oct 2013)

¿Sabéis si ING Lux pone fecha de foto a lo de nuevos ingresos para el deposito al 2% que oferta eventualmente?

Voy a sacar una parte de lo que tengo allí a ver si en noviembre me lo ofertan y lo vuelvo llevar... Ya me lo han ofrecido dos veces y ninguna lo he contratado.


----------



## serhost (7 Oct 2013)

señor eko dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si ING Lux pone fecha de foto a lo de nuevos ingresos para el deposito al 2% que oferta eventualmente?
> 
> Voy a sacar una parte de lo que tengo allí a ver si en noviembre me lo ofertan y lo vuelvo llevar... Ya me lo han ofrecido dos veces y ninguna lo he contratado.



Creo que es un año, pero no estoy seguro. Viene en lo que dan de información.

De todos modos, yo había quitado de la cantidad original un poco antes que me ofreciesen nada, me lo ofrecieron y volví a meter la pequeña cantidad que había quitado y me lo están pagando.

Otra cosa es cuando ofrezcan ese 2%, que no es siempre.


----------



## Rabo2comunal (14 Oct 2013)

Alguien tiene contratado un deposito o fondo???.
Algo que merezca la pena.
Gracias.


----------



## eufcb5 (16 Oct 2013)

he recibido un mail sobre un nuevo servicio pero no he entendido muy bien donde activarlo alguien puede explicarlo ING orange solutions se llama


----------



## Latuna (16 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, esa es la cybercard, la vpay es de debito y de plastico.



Una pregunta: cómo puedo rescatar mis planes de pensiones, sin cumplir las condiciones muerte, invalidez permanente o situación de paro? 
Me da en la nariz que se van a quedar con mi dinero los pu... bankeros.
SOS SOS SOS


----------



## serhost (16 Oct 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> he recibido un mail sobre un nuevo servicio pero no he entendido muy bien donde activarlo alguien puede explicarlo ING orange solutions se llama



Tiene pinta de ser humo disfrazado de "te quitamos tu asesor y te ponemos uno genérico" no parece que haga falta activar nada.


----------



## bravotango (16 Oct 2013)

Yo tb he recibido ese correo diciendome no sé de disponer del servicio ing connect. Acaso no hago todas mis gestiones por la web ? Ya veremos que significa, pero de momento no ha variado en nada la operativa.

Este mes me acaba el deposito del 2% que me dio. Me imagino que si no me ofrece renovarlo, quitare la mitad de la pasta y me la llevare a algún banco spanish. 

Sigo queriendo tener pasta fuera porque por mucho que hayan cambiado el discurso diciendo que todo va bien, es todo lo contrario.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (16 Oct 2013)

Me parece a mí que es lo que ha comentado serhost: Te quitamos el asesor personal y te ponemos uno genérico. Para comprobarlo, les he enviado un correo electrónico a través de la web indicándoles, en Español, mi interés por saber en qué consiste el servicio que nos indican en ese correo y que, curiosamente, a la vez ha desaparecido la posibilidad de hablar directamente con alguien en Español. Les pregunto a las claras que si ya no está esa persona.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 22:43 ----------




Latuna dijo:


> Una pregunta: cómo puedo rescatar mis planes de pensiones, sin cumplir las condiciones muerte, invalidez permanente o situación de paro?
> Me da en la nariz que se van a quedar con mi dinero los pu... bankeros.
> SOS SOS SOS



Efectivamente. Si no cumples esas condiciones no vas a ver el dinero de tu plan de pensiones hasta que te jubiles y entonces..... palazo.


----------



## eufcb5 (17 Oct 2013)

Latuna dijo:


> Una pregunta: cómo puedo rescatar mis planes de pensiones, sin cumplir las condiciones muerte, invalidez permanente o situación de paro?
> Me da en la nariz que se van a quedar con mi dinero los pu... bankeros.
> SOS SOS SOS



puedes cambiar el plan a un banco mas solvente o mas de tu confianza no se pueden negar


----------



## Betis2 (17 Oct 2013)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Me parece a mí que es lo que ha comentado serhost: Te quitamos el asesor personal y te ponemos uno genérico. Para comprobarlo, les he enviado un correo electrónico a través de la web indicándoles, en Español, mi interés por saber en qué consiste el servicio que nos indican en ese correo y que, curiosamente, a la vez ha desaparecido la posibilidad de hablar directamente con alguien en Español. Les pregunto a las claras que si ya no está esa persona.
> 
> Ahora me entero que había alguien en ING-Lu que se comunicaba con Vds. en español y que ahora no está.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Oct 2013)

Desconozco si era para todos los que tuviéramos una cuenta en ING Lu o dependía del importe que tuvieras, pero yo sí que podía dirigirme a una persona en especial. En el apartado correspondiente, aparecía la opción para enviárselo a ella. Era una mujer joven, o al menos eso parecía, y bastante agradable. Te respondía prontísimo mediante una llamada telefónica. Si quitan esa opción ( y no me han contestado todavía ) no será igual.


----------



## japiluser (17 Oct 2013)

Un saludo Arcangelito.
Jugando jugando hace un año que abri la cuenta.
Crece poco.... pero esta allí por si las moscas
Un saludo
japi


----------



## ARCANGELITO (17 Oct 2013)

japiluser dijo:


> Un saludo Arcangelito.
> Jugando jugando hace un año que abri la cuenta.
> Crece poco.... pero esta allí por si las moscas
> Un saludo
> japi



Un saludo para tí también, japiluser. Al final te decidiste a abrirla por si las moscas, jejejeje.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (18 Oct 2013)

Bueno, hace unos minutos acabo de recibir un mensaje de ING Lu en el que me comunican que:

"Para tener información sobre nuestros productos y posibilidades de inversión, o para todo tipo de motivo, se puede mandar sus preguntas por mensaje via MYING. No tiene una persona en particular para darle una respuesta."

Es decir, que el nuevo servicio del que nos informaron hace unos días consiste en que han eliminado el puesto de la persona a la que podías dirigirte, en concreto, para resolver dudas. Un gran avance de estos luxemburgueses.


----------



## serhost (18 Oct 2013)

Acabo de mirar y es que quitan el asesor personal. En mi caso era el director de una pequeña sucursal.

Menuda vendida de moto con el servicio cuando en realidad lo empeoran, pero como sólo es un banco-refugio en mi caso con unos miniahorros, pues nada.

Arcangelito, lo normal sería que te dirigieses al banco en uno de los idiomas que tienen, en el contrato lo especifica BIEN CLARO, que sólo atienden en: inglés, francés, alemán o neerlandés. Que hayáis encontrado a una persona que hable español es una situación temporal, puede que deje en algún momento el banco, puede que necesitéis hablar esos idiomas para manejaros, no contéis con que os vayan a hablar en español por el dinero que puede tener un particular.

Esto va por todos aquellos que han abierto la cuenta sin hablar un sólo idioma de los de la web, hay que saber a qué atenerse, luego no será culpa del banco sino vuestra en caso que nos os contesten en castellano. Hay que tener algo de prudencia, yo por lo menos con mi dinero, si no entendiese uno de los idiomas no me arriesgaría.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (19 Oct 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Arcangelito, lo normal sería que te dirigieses al banco en uno de los idiomas que tienen, en el contrato lo especifica BIEN CLARO, que sólo atienden en: inglés, francés, alemán o neerlandés. Que hayáis encontrado a una persona que hable español es una situación temporal, puede que deje en algún momento el banco, puede que necesitéis hablar esos idiomas para manejaros, no contéis con que os vayan a hablar en español por el dinero que puede tener un particular.
> 
> Esto va por todos aquellos que han abierto la cuenta sin hablar un sólo idioma de los de la web, hay que saber a qué atenerse, luego no será culpa del banco sino vuestra en caso que nos os contesten en castellano. Hay que tener algo de prudencia, yo por lo menos con mi dinero, si no entendiese uno de los idiomas no me arriesgaría.



Serhost, después de haberme pateado yo solito, durante más de 15 años, cientos ( sí, cientos ) de pequeñas ciudades, pueblos y aldeas de Inglaterra y Gales para contemplar las extraordinarias construcciones en estilo gótico dispersas por allí ( sí, reconozco que es una afición poco común ), te aseguro que no tengo ningún problema en dirigirme a ING Lu en Inglés. De hecho, en mi trabajo tengo que tratar con personas que tienen el Inglés como lengua materna y te aseguro que me entiendo sin problemas con ellos. Escoceses incluídos. :no:

Lo que critico es que te intenten vender "un nuevo sistema supermegabueno" cuando es una bajada en el nivel de atención. Evidentemente tenía, y tengo claro, que el Español no es uno de los idiomas "oficiales" de ING Lu. Prueba de ello es que en un primer momento siempre me dirigía a ellos en Inglés, pero cuando ví que había una persona específica, con nombre y apellidos Españoles, que te llamaba por teléfono y que te atendía en Español pues oye.... miel sobre hojuelas. ¿Que ahora han pensado otra cosa? Pues perfecto, pero que no lo vendan como algo bueno. Aparte que considero que nunca deberían haberlo incluído en el menú ya que eso podía hacer pensar, a algunos, que era algo fijo.... Aunque en el contrato pusiera otra cosa. 

Ah, por cierto, la persona que me respondió al correo.... también lo ha hecho en Español.


----------



## serhost (20 Oct 2013)

ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Serhost, después de haberme pateado yo solito, durante más de 15 años, cientos ( sí, cientos ) de pequeñas ciudades, pueblos y aldeas de Inglaterra y Gales para contemplar las extraordinarias construcciones en estilo gótico dispersas por allí ( sí, reconozco que es una afición poco común ), te aseguro que no tengo ningún problema en dirigirme a ING Lu en Inglés. De hecho, en mi trabajo tengo que tratar con personas que tienen el Inglés como lengua materna y te aseguro que me entiendo sin problemas con ellos. Escoceses incluídos. :no:
> 
> Lo que critico es que te intenten vender "un nuevo sistema supermegabueno" cuando es una bajada en el nivel de atención. Evidentemente tenía, y tengo claro, que el Español no es uno de los idiomas "oficiales" de ING Lu. Prueba de ello es que en un primer momento siempre me dirigía a ellos en Inglés, pero cuando ví que había una persona específica, con nombre y apellidos Españoles, que te llamaba por teléfono y que te atendía en Español pues oye.... miel sobre hojuelas. ¿Que ahora han pensado otra cosa? Pues perfecto, pero que no lo vendan como algo bueno. Aparte que considero que nunca deberían haberlo incluído en el menú ya que eso podía hacer pensar, a algunos, que era algo fijo.... Aunque en el contrato pusiera otra cosa.
> 
> Ah, por cierto, la persona que me respondió al correo.... también lo ha hecho en Español.



Me alegro por ti, espero que el resto de gente se maneje igual en inglés.

También espero que el nivel de atención no empeore mucho.


----------



## ARCANGELITO (20 Oct 2013)

Uff, en España todos tenemos un nivel muy alto de Inglés, jejeje. El problema viene cuando te habla un nativo. En cuanto a lo del nivel de atención supongo que será similar ya que no creo que se demande mucha atención en este tipo de cuentas. Se mete el dinero y....


----------



## vividor (21 Oct 2013)

Yo teniendo en cuenta el mal nivel de atención que ya tengo en la mayoría de bancos de este cuchitril, pues lo de ING como que me parece una minucia...


----------



## bravotango (26 Oct 2013)

Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, ni muchísimo menos, si alguien decide operar con cualquier proveedor del tipo que sea ( banca, comunicaciones, compras...etc) de lengua ajena, al menos, en su elección debe de haber un idioma de comunicación válido para ambas partes. En mi caso, el Inglés. No soy un guru de la lengua anglosajona, pero suficiente como para operar. Ahora bien, de manera previa a la apertura de la cuenta ya di por hecho que mis operaciones las iba a realizar en Ingles y preferentemente por escrito. Puntualmente ( ninguna hasta el momento ) por tlf. y puedo afirmar que no me he equivocado en mi elección.

No es cuestión de dar lecciones de moralina a nadie, pero no puedes pretender operar con un banco extranjero en spanish. A la primera de cambio estarás vendido. Por que no he dado el salto a temas de divisas ?? porque no conozco las nomenclaturas en Ingles y a la primera me la meteran.

Por otro lado, me da igual que haya un asesor asignado, varios o lo que sea. Lo que importa es que alguien, en representación de la entidad, responda. Quiero recordar que en España excepto para la gente de banca privada ( >100000 ) como mucho tienes a un comercial; que de vez en cuando lo cambian quedandote con cara tonto. Conclusión; si el servicio de atención es bueno, me da igual que sea una persona, varias o una maquina. La clave es que sea funcional y resolutiva.

Saludosssss


----------



## ARCANGELITO (28 Oct 2013)

bravotango dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, ni muchísimo menos, si alguien decide operar con cualquier proveedor del tipo que sea ( banca, comunicaciones, compras...etc) de lengua ajena, al menos, en su elección debe de haber un idioma de comunicación válido para ambas partes. En mi caso, el Inglés...No es cuestión de dar lecciones de moralina a nadie, pero no puedes pretender operar con un banco extranjero en spanish. A la primera de cambio estarás vendido. Por que no he dado el salto a temas de divisas ?? porque no conozco las nomenclaturas en Ingles y a la primera me la meteran.
> 
> Por otro lado, me da igual que haya un asesor asignado, varios o lo que sea. Lo que importa es que alguien, en representación de la entidad, responda. Quiero recordar que en España excepto para la gente de banca privada ( >100000 ) como mucho tienes a un comercial; que de vez en cuando lo cambian quedandote con cara tonto. Conclusión; si el servicio de atención es bueno, me da igual que sea una persona, varias o una maquina. La clave es que sea funcional y resolutiva.
> 
> Saludosssss



Creo que nadie ha pretendido exigir que te atiendan en Español en un banco Luxemburgués. Repito que yo no tengo ningun problema en hablarles, y escribirles en Inglés. 

La "queja" que yo he comentado es que te envíen un email intentando venderte como una MEJORA el que desde ese momento dejas de tener un asesor personal y pasas a tener... pues lo mismo que tiene todo el mundo y que, EFECTIVAMENTE, es a LO ÚNICO QUE SE COMPROMETÍAN. De hecho, creo que fui, si no el primero, sí uno de los primeros en el foro en abrir una cuenta aquí y en aquel entonces todo en Inglés. 

Repito: Queja por intentar venderte la moto, no porque no te atiendan en el idioma materno. Espero haber sido claro......


----------



## bravotango (29 Oct 2013)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo; han vendido la automatización del servicio como una 'mejora' cuando es un claro empeoramiento del mismo. Yo ayer les escribí y todavía no tengo respuesta... evidente prueba del empeoramiento frente a la rapidez de antes...



ARCANGELITO dijo:


> Creo que nadie ha pretendido exigir que te atiendan en Español en un banco Luxemburgués. Repito que yo no tengo ningun problema en hablarles, y escribirles en Inglés.
> 
> La "queja" que yo he comentado es que te envíen un email intentando venderte como una MEJORA el que desde ese momento dejas de tener un asesor personal y pasas a tener... pues lo mismo que tiene todo el mundo y que, EFECTIVAMENTE, es a LO ÚNICO QUE SE COMPROMETÍAN. De hecho, creo que fui, si no el primero, sí uno de los primeros en el foro en abrir una cuenta aquí y en aquel entonces todo en Inglés.
> 
> Repito: Queja por intentar venderte la moto, no porque no te atiendan en el idioma materno. Espero haber sido claro......


----------



## bric (29 Oct 2013)

Confirmo que la calidad del servicio ha bajado, y mucho.

Hace unos días hice una transferencia a primera hora (que suelen hacerse efectivas enseguida) y dos días después seguía "en cours" (que se estaba tramitando, vamos) Me puse en contacto con atención al cliente y aún espero que alguien conteste. Se resolvió, sí, esa misma tarde se hizo efectiva, pero creo que hubiese estado bien que contestase alguien, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que antes cualquier consulta era respondida en poco rato. 

No puedo tener transferencias "en el limbo", y ya estoy buscando alternativas por si vuelve a pasar y ni se dignan en contestar.


----------



## Viricida (4 Nov 2013)

A ver, igual ya se ha planteado esto antes pero no entiendo muy bien cómo reflejan estos el tema de los intereses. Supongamos que haya transferido a ING.lu en total 5.000€ (cantidad ficticia), entonces los intereses generados me aparecen divididos entre "años precedentes" y "2013", esto para empezar no lo entiendo, habiendo abierto la cuenta este año.

Y además, si los intereses fueran (un suponer) 50€, se muestra tal que:

Capital ingresado 4.950€
Intereses en 2013 0,50€
Intereses en años precedentes 49,50€

Eso sí, "saldo actual" aparecen los 5.000€ enteros (sin los intereses, que se abonan a año vencido, si no recuerdo mal).

Todo esto en la pantalla "Globalisation client" (yo opero en francés, "Customer overview" en inglés). Si voy al detalle de mi cuenta ("Financial situation") veo simplemente los 5.000€, ya no aparecen los intereses, efectivamente.

¿Por qué restan del capital ingresado los intereses al mostrarlos en la pantalla de "globalisation" u "overview"? Sinceramente me mosquea. Es como si los intereses se restasen de lo que ingreso...

Entiendo yo que si los intereses generados son 50€, el capital ingresado NO PUEDE ser 4.950€. ¿Qué significa todo esto? ¿Calculan los intereses de forma extraña?

Edito: ya aparecen los intereses sumados al capital ingresado. Ya les vale.


----------



## serchie (21 Dic 2013)

Hace ya 10 días que envíe el sobre con la documentación, y sin noticias de ningún tipo. ¿Cuánto suelen tardar?


----------



## bric (31 Dic 2013)

*Cuidado con ing.lu*

Ante todo, este es un aviso serio. Yo era uno de los defensores de este banco, hasta que empezaron a haber problemas con la atención al cliente, pero lo último es motivo suficiente para que quienes teneis cuenta os planteeis si merece la pena seguir teniéndola y los que penseis en abrirla os lo repalanteeis. 

*He tenido mis cuentas congeladas, sin ningún tipo de explicación, durante más de un mes*, sin poder hacer transferencias, ni sacar dinero con la tarjeta, ni nada de nada. Afortunadamente en ese momento no había mucho (unos 600€)

No he comentado nada antes hasta saber que pasaba. Tengo las tres cuentas de rigor (la corriente, la de ahorro y la visa) además de una cuenta en dolares que abrí más tarde. 

Relato cronológicamente los hechos, y que cada cual actúe según le convenga:

- 28/11: Recibo una llamada con nº privado que no atiendo (después supe que me llamaban de ing.lu), y más tarde recibo el siguiente correo electrónico (quitando nombres y teléfono):



Spoiler



_Dear Mr,

Can you contact me urgently on the phone number 00352 44 XX XX XX?
Thanks in advance


XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
Relationship Manager_


Obviamente, no me fío de un correo de alguien que dice ser del banco y entro en la web del banco, y efectivamente, allí me encuentro el mismo mensaje. Llamo, pero no contesta nadie, ya es por la tarde.

- 29/11: Llamo de nuevo y puedo hablar con esa persona, creo entender que me pide explicaciones sobre los movimientos de mis cuentas, e imagino que tengo el francés hablado demasiado olvidado ya que jamás un banco me ha pedido tal cosa, le pido contactar mejor por escrito, y para mi asombro sí que lo había entendido bien, recibo este e-mail:



Spoiler



Monsieur,

Suite à notre entretien téléphonique de ce matin, veuillez m’expliquer le fonctionnement de vos comptes libellé en Euros et USD?


concernant le compte libellé en Euros, il y a des entrées de fonds de personnes physiques de Suisse, Allemagne, Autriche, Pays-Bas, France, Royaume-Uni.
concernant le compte libellé en USD, il y a des transferts vers des comptes en Tchéquie.


Veuillez m’expliquer tous les mouvements sur vos deux comptes.
Merci d’avance

Cordialement,

XXXXX XXXXX



Le respondo y le comento que no hay nada extraño, todo son transferencias relacionadas con la compra y venta de bitcoins, nada ilegal. Además le comento que tengo las cuentas declaradas en el BDE, que si lo necesita le puedo facilitar copia de los DD-1 para su tranquilidad.

-30/11: Intento pagar en un comercio con la v-pay, pero la operación es denegada. Me dice la vendedora que cree que el código que sale es que no hay dinero en la cuenta (más que creerlo pienso que lo sabía pero no quiso ser "brusca") Le comento que no es posible, que hay dinero en la cuenta. Como alguna vez ya había tenido problemas con esta tarjeta no le doy importancia, pago en efectivo y me olvido. Tampoco lo relaciono con la llamada ni las preguntas de ing.lu.

-2/12: Hago una transferencia a una cuenta mía en España. Más tarde veo que está rechazada. Reviso los datos y todo es correcto, iban, swift,... como ya me había pasado antes que una transferencia no se hiciera efectiva, no le doy importancia. Con el jodido rollo que se llevan con el día de valorización contable, ya sabía que el dinero estaría en el limbo unos días. Saco el dinero de otro sitio y me olvido.

-9/12: Vuelvo a hacerme una transferencia, vuelve a ser rechazada. Voy al cajero y tampoco puedo sacar. Aquí ya empiezo a preocuparme. Contacto con ellos pero nadie me responde. En sucesivos días contacto varias veces pero siguen sin responder.

-13/12: Contacto por e-mail con la persona que me contactó en principio pidiendo explicaciones sobre los movimientos, esta vez soy yo quien las pide, y le comento que sería absurdo que tuviese que hacer un viaje de 3.000 km. para algo que podrían solucionar con un simple e-mail, sólo quería saber cual era el problema. Nadie responde.

-19/12: Solicito el cierre de la cuenta en dolares, a la espera de que me digan algo y desbloqueen las cuentas (sé que no hay ningún motivo para que estuviesen congeladas y aclarado el error, tarde o temprano tendrían que hacerlo), para en ese momento trasferirme a otra cuenta todo el saldo y cerrar definitivamente el resto de cuentas.

- 20/12: me piden el nº de cuenta donde transferir los fondos de la cuenta cerrada, y como hay poca cantidad (afortunadamente, un par de días antes de empezar los problemas transferí algo más de cuatro mil dolares), que prácticamente se la comerían las comisiones de transferencia, les pido que transfieran el resto a la cuenta corriente. Siguen sin decirme nade de cual es el problema. Pero pasan los días y ni cierran la cuenta, ni transfieren, ni dicen nada. 

-30/12: Me llega un aviso de una carta certificada de Luxemburgo. Parece que por fín dan señales de vida.

-31/12: Voy a buscar la carta a Correos, pero está cerrado, hoy hacen fiesta (no sabía que hoy era festivo :: ) A esperar hasta el jueves a ver si por fín me entero de lo que pasa. 

Esta tarde recibo una llamada con nº oculto, respondo y sí, son de ing, una chica me pide que facilite un nº de cuenta donde transferir los fondos. Le digo que ya se los dí. Me dice que no, que necesita una cuenta que no sea de ing para transferirlo todo, no sólo lo de la cuenta en dólares. No entiendo nada. Le pido que me explique que está pasando de una vez y me pregunta que si no lo sé. Le digo que no, que llevo más de un mes esperando que alguien me diga algo. Ella que me han enviado una carta hace unos días. Le digo que sí, que llegó ayer una carta pero que no me la pudieron entregar y hasta el jueves, no puedo recogerla. Por fin me explica (podrían haberlo hecho el primer día, y sigo sin ver el motivo de que no pudiese transferirme mi dinero) que no quieren saber nada de bitcoins :rolleye:, y que cierran las cuentas, así que necesitan una cuenta donde transferirme el dinero. Almenos me ahorran las molestias de tener que cerrarlas, gracias :rolleye: Ya se lo he enviado, a ver si en unos días llega el dinero o si aún tienen más sorpresitas.

Así que ya sabeis, en cualquier momento os pueden retener el dinero sin motivos justificados porque a ellos les salga de la punta del nabo, y lo peor de todo, sin dar ninguna explicación. 

Avisados estais, si alguien necesita más datos, enviadme un mp.


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

Pues a mi me parece muy razonable lo que hacen.
*Lo que me da es confianza en ellos. * y me alegra que no les importe perder un cliente si "tienen dudas".

Sobre el Bitcoin no hay ningun tipo de control , ni de las autoridades de ningun estado, entidad financiera, etc.

Esas operaciones pueden ser el resultado de "cualquier cosa", blanqueo de capitales, trafico de droga, simple especulación pero sin control y por tanto dudo como debería pagar impuestos... etc.

me parece que indica que es una entidad SERIA, que además controla lo que hacen sus clientes con el dinero,

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Te han quitado/bloqueado etc el dinero? NO
Solo quieren deshacerse de ti, y te han bloquedado el tiempo necesario para que te vayas. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Solo parece haber fallado el dialogo, pero abrir una cuenta en un pais con un idioma que no se maneja da esos problemas.


----------



## bric (31 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece muy razonable lo que hacen.
> *Lo que me da es confianza en ellos. * y me alegra que no les importe perder un cliente si "tienen dudas".
> 
> Sobre el Bitcoin no hay ningun tipo de control , ni de las autoridades de ningun estado, entidad financiera, etc.
> ...



Por partes.

Que yo sepa, vender o comprar bitcoins no es ilegal.

Que yo sepa, recibir o enviar transferencias no es ilegal (si no hay una actividad ilícita detrás).

Mis cuentas están claras, y por eso (a pesar de estar en un "paraíso fiscal") al plantearme dudas les comuniqué que mis cuentas estaban declaradas y les comuniqué que les podía facilitar los DD-1. 

Sobre los impuestos, no sabes si los pago o no, das por hecho cosas que no son ciertas.

Si no quieren saber nada sobre el bitcoin me parece perfecto, habría sido suficiente con que me lo comunicasen en su momento y ya estarían cerradas las cuentas hace un mes.

Lo que no es de recibo es que te bloqueen las cuentas sin un motivo justificable, y lo peor aún, que en más de un mes no te den una sola explicación. Si a ti te parece serio, allá tú.


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

1- luxemburgo no es un paraiso fiscal,
2- nadie dice que comprar o vender bitcoins o hacer transferencias sea ilegal, pero a ellos le resulta sospechoso, igual que si enviaras y recibieras dinero de un paraíso fiscal opaco para tu pais de residencia y tambien para ellos.
3- Dudo que las operaciones que hagas con bitcoin, (por ejemplo especular con ellos) alguien informe a alguna hacienda de algun pais para que tributes por ello. lo que si ocurre si por ejemplo compras y vendes acciones en luxemburgo o en españa que los beneficios tributan. 
4- Dudo, y supongo que ellos tambien, que si usas bitcoin para comprar y vender haya alguna forma de saber que tipo de operaciones son. y por tanto si es una actividad ilicita. Cosa que con el dinero siempre hay entidades bancarias responsables y que pueden informar de donde proviene ese dinero, (y si es una entidad dudosa pues no te lo admiten)

Recuerda por ejemplo cuando hace unos meses un banco americano le cerro las cuentas al Vaticano poruqe no aclaraba de donde salia el dinero que ingresaban. y era en metalico, euros legales etc... Y DE UN ESTADO SOBERANO.

5- El DD-1 no vale para nada, es solo para estadisticas del BDE, nada que ver con hacienda.
6- ademas aunque lo declares en tu pais, si la actividad sospechosa la haces en el suyo y es responsabilidad de ellos.
7- Dices que te llamaron y que hablaste con ellos, otro tema es que no les entendieras.


----------



## bric (31 Dic 2013)

Marina dijo:


> 1- luxemburgo no es un paraiso fiscal,
> 2- nadie dice que comprar o vender bitcoins o hacer transferencias sea ilegal, pero a ellos le resulta sospechoso, igual que si enviaras y recibieras dinero de un paraíso fiscal opaco para tu pais de residencia y tambien para ellos.
> 3- Dudo que las operaciones que hagas con bitcoin, (por ejemplo especular con ellos) alguien informe a alguna hacienda de algun pais para que tributes por ello. lo que si ocurre si por ejemplo compras y vendes acciones en luxemburgo o en españa que los beneficios tributan.
> 4- Dudo, y supongo que ellos tambien, que si usas bitcoin para comprar y vender haya alguna forma de saber que tipo de operaciones son. y por tanto si es una actividad ilicita. Cosa que con el dinero siempre hay entidades bancarias responsables y que pueden informar de donde proviene ese dinero, (y si es una entidad dudosa pues no te lo admiten)
> ...



No voy a entrar en un diálogo de besugos contigo. Tan solo aclararte que cuando hablé con ellos tan sólo me preguntaron por el orígen de las transferencias, una vez aclarado en ningún momento me dijeron que hubiese un problema. Y cuando descubrí que lo había, nadie me lo comunicó, incluso después de pedirles en numerosas ocasiones una explicación. Si no eres capaz de entenderlo, es tu problema.

Entiendo que no te gusta el bitcoin (yo también tengo mis dudas), pero no se trata de eso. Tan solo quería avisar a quienes tengan cuenta o estén pensando en tenerla que quizás no sea buena idea tenerla en *una entidad que arbitrariamente te puede bloquear tus fondos en cualquier momento, y lo peor, insisto, que no te informen de ello; y peor aún, que aunque les pidas que te digan cual es el problema simplemente no te respondan*. Como no creo que sea tu caso, doy por zanjado el asunto.


----------



## Marina (31 Dic 2013)

bric dijo:


> No voy a entrar en un diálogo de besugos contigo. Tan solo aclararte que cuando hablé con ellos tan sólo me preguntaron por el orígen de las transferencias, una vez aclarado en ningún momento me dijeron que hubiese un problema. Y cuando descubrí que lo había, nadie me lo comunicó, incluso después de pedirles en numerosas ocasiones una explicación. Si no eres capaz de entenderlo, es tu problema.
> 
> Entiendo que no te gusta el bitcoin (yo también tengo mis dudas), pero no se trata de eso. Tan solo quería avisar a quienes tengan cuenta o estén pensando en tenerla que quizás no sea buena idea tenerla en *una entidad que arbitrariamente te puede bloquear tus fondos en cualquier momento, y lo peor, insisto, que no te informen de ello; y peor aún, que aunque les pidas que te digan cual es el problema simplemente no te respondan*. Como no creo que sea tu caso, doy por zanjado el asunto.



Pero dices que no hubo problema por las transferencias, 
Lo del bitcoin ni se lo imaginarían, y ahí surgió el problema.

No abrí cuenta con ellos, justo por estos posibles problemas de comunicación.

Tambien te digo que por mi experiencia cualquier banco si tiene la minima sospecha cierra el grifo de inmediato y mas si no eres residente. creo que los españoles son mas permisivos.

y que quieres que te diga, si mi dinero es legal prefiero tenerlo en una entidad muy estricta a tenerlo en una marrullera que sin avisarte te lo mete en un fondo de alto riesgo o en preferentes (como han hecho muchas españolas)


El tema del bitcoin, no es que me guste o no, es que no hay control sobre las operaciones que se realizan. (como moneda para intercambio me tendria que plantear sus bondades, pero como moneda especulativa parece un tocomocho)


----------



## Betis2 (1 Ene 2014)

Bueno, pues yo acabo de entrar en mis cuentas de Ing.lux y he visto abonados los intereses de la Cuenta de Ahorro, interés correspondiente a todo el año 2013.

Feliz Año a todos.


----------



## pupus (1 Ene 2014)

Tengo un conocido que trabaja en un banco francés, uno de tantos que ha tenido que emigrar. Recuerdo que me comentó hace unos meses que los bancos en Francia (desconozco en Luxemburgo) son muy estrictos con los no-residentes, por miedos a temas de blanqueos, financiación a grupos terroristas, etc., y quieren las cosas claras (todos somos sospechosos de inicio).

Supongo que en el caso de Bric habría alguien que por alguna razón sospechó (por lo que se ve sin mucho fundamento), y como son así de brutos (para nuestra mentalidad) lo bloquearon todo hasta encontrar una explicación. Faltó comunicación, pero a lo mejor fue premeditada por parte de ING, por algún tipo de protocolo que siguen.

Y sí, como decía Marina, si no se sienten cómodos con un cliente, prefieren perderlo. De hecho, como muchos sabréis, si abres una cuenta en muchos países, la apertura no es inmediata, pasa como a un consejo que la acepta o la rechaza. Se toman muy en serio que los actos del cliente son responsabilidad suya. Formas de trabajar.


----------



## bric (2 Ene 2014)

Actualizo, que esto parece un culebrón.

El martes liquidaron el saldo de la cuenta visa y de la cuenta en dolares (descontaron la comisión de mantenimiento, que ésta no es gratuita, y la comisión de cambio de divisa), y pasaron los saldos a la cuentas corriente, con fecha de valor 3/01/14. Pues bien, como banco "serio" que son, al entrar hace un rato a ver si hay alguna novedad, me encuentro con la cuenta en dolares en negativo: resulta que han cobrado por duplicado los gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta :ouch: A ver lo que tardan en decirme algo. Me temo que esto va para largo. :S


----------



## kikepm (2 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> Actualizo, que esto parece un culebrón.
> 
> El martes liquidaron el saldo de la cuenta visa y de la cuenta en dolares (descontaron la comisión de mantenimiento, que ésta no es gratuita, y la comisión de cambio de divisa), y pasaron los saldos a la cuentas corriente, con fecha de valor 3/01/14. Pues bien, como banco "serio" que son, al entrar hace un rato a ver si hay alguna novedad, me encuentro con la cuenta en dolares en negativo: resulta que han cobrado por duplicado los gastos de mantenimiento de la cuenta :ouch: A ver lo que tardan en decirme algo. Me temo que esto va para largo. :S



Muy chunga la historia que has contado. Realmente pensaba que era un banco serio, no puede ser que porque "sospechen" o "les parezca que" hay algo raro con tus operaciones con Btc actúen de una forma tan mafiosa.

Cero seriedad, por lo que cuentas. Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Ene 2014)

kikepm dijo:


> Cero seriedad, por lo que cuentas. Gracias por el aviso.



Yo no me atrevo a llamarlo "cero seriedad", es cierto que jode bastante tener que ir con miedo de no hacer movimientos sospechosos, pero es evidente que los bancos (y mas en estos países que están en el punto de mira de la CEE) tienen que vigilar mucho el tema de blanqueo de dinero para que no les cierren el chiringuito. Por otro lado, el "riesgo" es intrínseco a cualquier sistema bancario con ahorros "fiat" y "digital" (quien quiera control absoluto que tenga metales escondidos).

Y entiendo perfectamente el punto de vista de bric, de hecho el año pasado también me sorprendieron contactando conmigo, el director de la agencia, para preguntarme sobre unas transferencias que había hecho entre ING, SWQ y BullionVault. Pero les expliqué el porqué de los movimientos de dinero y no me dijeron nada mas. Supongo que las transferencias internacionales de un importe mínimo y entre cuentas de las que no eres titular, disparan automáticos, aún mas si se hacen a las pocas semanas o meses de abrir la cuenta.

Insisto, "poco serio" seria cuando te bloquean la pasta y no tienes acceso a ella (como puede pasar en PayPal o en algunos bancos Andorranos), pero que den de baja a un cliente (transfiriendote la pasta) por movimientos sospechosos simplemente es incómodo.


----------



## bric (2 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a llamarlo "cero seriedad", es cierto que jode bastante tener que ir con miedo de no hacer movimientos sospechosos, pero es evidente que los bancos (y mas en estos países que están en el punto de mira de la CEE) tienen que vigilar mucho el tema de blanqueo de dinero para que no les cierren el chiringuito. Por otro lado, el "riesgo" es intrínseco a cualquier sistema bancario con ahorros "fiat" y "digital" (quien quiera control absoluto que tenga metales escondidos).
> 
> Y entiendo perfectamente el punto de vista de bric, de hecho el año pasado también me sorprendieron contactando conmigo, el director de la agencia, para preguntarme sobre unas transferencias que había hecho entre ING, SWQ y BullionVault. Pero les expliqué el porqué de los movimientos de dinero y no me dijeron nada mas. Supongo que las transferencias internacionales de un importe mínimo y entre cuentas de las que no eres titular, disparan automáticos, aún mas si se hacen a las pocas semanas o meses de abrir la cuenta.
> 
> Insisto, "poco serio" seria cuando te bloquean la pasta y no tienes acceso a ella (como puede pasar en PayPal o en algunos bancos Andorranos), pero que den de baja a un cliente (transfiriendote la pasta) por movimientos sospechosos simplemente es incómodo.




El problema es que sí tengo el dinero bloqueado, y sin acceso a él, desde hace cinco semanas (y a saber cuanto tiempo más) Y sin ninguna explicación hasta hace un par de días. 

Y dudas no pueden tener, porque en menos de 24 horas desde que me contactaron por primera vez, les expliqué con pelos y señales (nombres de empresas y webs donde comprobar lo que les decía con los datos que tenían ellos de las transferencias) el origen y destino de dichas transferencias. Todo bien clarito. Y como ya he comentado anteriormente, incluso me ofrecí a enviarles cualquier información adicional que necesitasen así como copia de los DD-1 (esto último, está claro, para que no tuviesen dudas de que no había nada ilegal, si abres una cuenta en un paraíso fiscal para algo ilegal no lo comunicas al BdE)

Insisto, lo peor es que te tengan más de un mes sin saber que está pasando y sin poder acceder a tu dinero.


----------



## Vidar (2 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> El problema es que sí tengo el dinero bloqueado, y sin acceso a él, desde hace cinco semanas (y a saber cuanto tiempo más) Y sin ninguna explicación hasta hace un par de días.
> 
> Y dudas no pueden tener, porque en menos de 24 horas desde que me contactaron por primera vez, les expliqué con pelos y señales (nombres de empresas y webs donde comprobar lo que les decía con los datos que tenían ellos de las transferencias) el origen y destino de dichas transferencias. Todo bien clarito. Y como ya he comentado anteriormente, incluso me ofrecí a enviarles cualquier información adicional que necesitasen así como copia de los DD-1 (esto último, está claro, para que no tuviesen dudas de que no había nada ilegal, si abres una cuenta en un paraíso fiscal para algo ilegal no lo comunicas al BdE)
> 
> Insisto, lo peor es que te tengan más de un mes sin saber que está pasando y sin poder acceder a tu dinero.



Siento lo que te está pasando pero ya se aviso en otros hilos que el BTC al hacerse efectivo en cuenta bancaria podría dar problemas por la anti money laundering, pero tampoco es que sea culpa de ing, te pasaría lo mismo en cualquier banco por que la AML es implacable.

.


----------



## Marina (2 Ene 2014)

Lo del DD1 les tuvo que hacer gracia...
Es como si el BBVA de madrid sospecha de tus operaciones y le dices que el BDE sabe que tienes esa cuenta (tienen control de todas) y por tanto no puedes pretender hacer nada ilicito.

Ademas desde cuando el BDE se dedica perseguir el fraude y los delitos entre particulares?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> El problema es que sí tengo el dinero bloqueado, y sin acceso a él, desde hace cinco semanas (y a saber cuanto tiempo más) Y sin ninguna explicación hasta hace un par de días.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Insisto, lo peor es que te tengan más de un mes sin saber que está pasando y sin poder acceder a tu dinero.



Disculpa, había entendido que te habían pedido los datos de una nueva cuenta a la que transferir tu saldo. En ese caso si que es preocupante, y valdría la pena llamar por teléfono para aclararlo lo antes posible. Suerte!


----------



## bric (2 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Siento lo que te está pasando pero ya se aviso en otros hilos que el BTC al hacerse efectivo en cuenta bancaria podría dar problemas por la anti money laundering, pero tampoco es que sea culpa de ing, te pasaría lo mismo en cualquier banco por que la AML es implacable.
> 
> .



No, si puedo entender que ingresos y envíos en varias monedas y entre varios países pueda hcer saltar alguna alarma. Lo que me cuesta entender es que en más de un mes no sean capaces, aunque se lo pidas, de decir que hay algún problema, y que te tengan en vilo durante ese tiempo. 

Anteriormente tuve por ejemplo un problema con una transferencia que estuvo en el "limbo" unos días y aunque lo acabaron solucionando al final, tampoco respondieron. 



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Disculpa, había entendido que te habían pedido los datos de una nueva cuenta a la que transferir tu saldo. En ese caso si que es preocupante, y valdría la pena llamar por teléfono para aclararlo lo antes posible. Suerte!




No nos vamos a entender Al final si que me pidieron un nº de cuenta, pero hace dos días. Pero ya veremos lo que tardan. Y para rematarlo todo, la comisión duplicada que ha aparecido hoy en la cuenta en dolares, que hace que tenga la cuenta en negativo. Ya veremos si no me acaban cobrando por ello, a pesar de ser un error suyo, ya me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## pupus (3 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> No, si puedo entender que ingresos y envíos en varias monedas y entre varios países pueda hcer saltar alguna alarma. Lo que me cuesta entender es que en más de un mes no sean capaces, aunque se lo pidas, de decir que hay algún problema, y que te tengan en vilo durante ese tiempo.
> 
> Anteriormente tuve por ejemplo un problema con una transferencia que estuvo en el "limbo" unos días y aunque lo acabaron solucionando al final, tampoco respondieron.
> 
> ...



Ayer mientras veía las noticias de Sacyr me acordaba de ti y de lo que te había comentado yo. Es que es eso, nos ven y sospechan de nosotros, porque los que tendrían que dar ejemplo, no lo dan. Ven algo que se sale de lo normal, lo haría un alemán, por decir uno, y no pasaría inicialmente nada, nos ven a nosotros y ponen los protocolos de república bananera.


----------



## eufcb5 (8 Ene 2014)

por cierto ing.lu envia documento pdf anual de intereses como swissquote??


----------



## señor eko (11 Ene 2014)

Pues... yo de momento no he recibido nada. Tengo un correo de hace unos días en el que me dicen que tengo una notificación y he entrado pensando que sería la información fiscal, pero nada...

De cualquier manera, en principio no deberíamos tener ningún problema, porque si elegimos la opción de no pagar impuesto en Luxemburgo, bastará con meter la cantidad bruta en los intereses en la declaración, y el programa calculará automaticamente la retención.

Pero sí estaría bien tener el documento, la verdad.


----------



## Marina (13 Ene 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Viendo los mensajes de bric, pierdo el interés por este banco. Como sigan con tantas chorradas, más y más gente se irá pasando a las criptomonedas.



Claro, como un banco quiere tener seguridad sobre la procedencia y destino del dinero, me mosqueo y le doy mis ahorros a un trilero o me lo juego en un casino...

Muy sensato...


----------



## Riemann (14 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> No, si puedo entender que ingresos y envíos en varias monedas y entre varios países pueda hcer saltar alguna alarma. Lo que me cuesta entender es que en más de un mes no sean capaces, aunque se lo pidas, de decir que hay algún problema, y que te tengan en vilo durante ese tiempo.



Entended que su situación es delicada. A diferencia de Swissquote, ellos sí tienen presencia en España y el gobierno de aquí les puede fastidiar. No pueden dar ninguna excusa. Un titular de un "Bárcenas" en ING sería una pésima imagen para su negocio en España, y ya habría periodistas paniagüados lanzando consignas.


----------



## bric (14 Ene 2014)

Sigo actualizando el culebrón.

Nos habíamos quedado en el día 2 de enero, después de haber liquidado ya la comisión de mantenimiento de la cuenta en dolares y dejándola a cero (por supuesto cobrando su márgen del cambio de divisa y la comisión que cobran aparte por el mismo concepto), me volvieron a pasar la comisión de mantenimiento de la misma, dejándome la cuenta en dolares en negativo.

Como imaginaba, su error lo acabo pagando yo, ya que para cubrir el descubierto transfirieron de nuevo dinero de la cuenta corriente en euros, cobrando de nuevo el márgen de cambio y la comisión de cambio de divisa. Fantástico. ::

Pero no queda ahí la cosa. Para rizar el rizo, más tarde devolvieron la comisión de mantenimiento de la cuenta en dolares cobrada indebidamente, pero, de nuevo por duplicado. Transfirieron el saldo de nuevo a la cuenta corriente en euros (por supuesto, cobrando de nuevo su márgen de cambio y la comisión de cambio de divisa)

Pero no se vayan todavía, que aún hay más. Los más avispados ya habrán notado que entonces la comisión de mantenimiento de la cuenta en dolares queda sin pagar. Efectivamente, volvieron a pasar dinero de la cuenta en euros a la cuenta en dolares para cubrirla, por supuesto, como no podía ser de otra forma, volviendo (otra vez) a cobrar su márgen de cambio y la comisión de cambio. 

Afortunadamente, esta mañana ya no aparece la cuenta en dolares, así que "parece" (no pondría la mano en el fuego por ello viendo como funcionan) que la cuenta en dolares está liquidada por fin, casi un mes después de haberlo pedido. Almenos, creo, ya no habrán más comisiones de cambios de divisas por *sus* errores.

Eso sí, el dinero sigue retenido desde hace siete semanas (sí, casi dos meses), y ni lo transfieren ni dicen nada. Tan solo me han contactado (eso sí, mediante la mensajería privada de su web, no vayan a gastar en enviar un triste correo electrónico) para pedirme la cuenta donde transferir 3 veces (sí, después de darles el nº de cuenta, me lo volvieron a pedir, se lo volví a dar, y me lo volvieron a pedir, parece que hay alguien que no se entera)

Estoy contentísimo con ING, se lo voy a recomendar a todos mis conocidos :rolleye:


----------



## Betis2 (14 Ene 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> Pues... yo de momento no he recibido nada. Tengo un correo de hace unos días en el que me dicen que tengo una notificación y he entrado pensando que sería la información fiscal, pero nada...
> 
> De cualquier manera, en principio no deberíamos tener ningún problema, porque si elegimos la opción de no pagar impuesto en Luxemburgo, bastará con meter la cantidad bruta en los intereses en la declaración, y el programa calculará automaticamente la retención.
> 
> Pero sí estaría bien tener el documento, la verdad.



No te preocupes que ya te llegará y te lo colgarán en la parte de documentos-correspondencia. De hecho, el año pasado la primera información fiscal que me llegó fue del ING-Lux. La de los bancos españoles tuve que esperar al mes de abril-mayo.

Saludos


----------



## Rabo2comunal (15 Ene 2014)

Hola.
Entro en la cuenta de Ing.lu y veo una transferencia de 164€ el 9/12 a favor de:
RECETTE COMMUNALE DE PETANGE
Yo no ordene nada.
Que es esto???Alguien mas le ha pasado.
Gracias.


----------



## Betis2 (15 Ene 2014)

Rabo2comunal dijo:


> Hola.
> Entro en la cuenta de Ing.lu y veo una transferencia de 164€ el 9/12 a favor de:
> RECETTE COMMUNALE DE PETANGE
> Yo no ordene nada.
> ...



Joder, lo que os pasa a Vds. es flipante: al que no le bloquean el dinero sin justificación le hacen una transferencia que no ha hecho. 
A mi de momento me va bien, pero como siga así le doy carpetazo.
Tennos informado.

Saludos.


----------



## eufcb5 (15 Ene 2014)

esto cada vez huele mas a troll!!


----------



## señor eko (15 Ene 2014)

Serán los multinicks de eurobujarra...


----------



## Rabo2comunal (15 Ene 2014)

No soy un troll,les mande un mail haber si me dicen algo.
Ya os contare.


----------



## bric (16 Ene 2014)

eufcb5 dijo:


> esto cada vez huele mas a troll!!





señor eko dijo:


> Serán los multinicks de eurobujarra...



Vais muy desencaminados. En su momento yo tuve alguna "enganchada" con euroburbuja por sus troleadas y a mí me parecía que ing daban un buen servicio, hasta hace poco...

Iba a subir una captura que acabo de hacer de la web de ing, pero paso, no tengo que demostrar nada. Tan solo, si alguien tiene cuenta y tiene dudas, sigue en pie mi oferta de dar más información por privado; demasiada información he dado ya sobre datos que no debería dar en una web pública, pero me pareció que debía hacerlo ya que lo ocurrido es muy grave. 

Por último, no tengo nada que ganar con esto, al contrario. Que cada cual haga lo que crea oportuno, si os merece la pena correr el riesgo de tener *vuestro dinero* en una entidad poco seria a miles de kilómetros por un mísero interés anual, no tengo nada que objetar. Quizás no tengais problemas, pero si llegais a tenerlos no podréis decir que nadie os avisó.


----------



## Vidar (16 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> Vais muy desencaminados. En su momento yo tuve alguna "enganchada" con euroburbuja por sus troleadas y a mí me parecía que ing daban un buen servicio, hasta hace poco...
> 
> Iba a subir una captura que acabo de hacer de la web de ing, pero paso, no tengo que demostrar nada. Tan solo, si alguien tiene cuenta y tiene dudas, sigue en pie mi oferta de dar más información por privado; demasiada información he dado ya sobre datos que no debería dar en una web pública, pero me pareció que debía hacerlo ya que lo ocurrido es muy grave.
> 
> Por último, no tengo nada que ganar con esto, al contrario. Que cada cual haga lo que crea oportuno, si os merece la pena correr el riesgo de tener *vuestro dinero* en una entidad poco seria a miles de kilómetros por un mísero interés anual, no tengo nada que objetar. Quizás no tengais problemas, pero si llegais a tenerlos no podréis decir que nadie os avisó.



Doy fe de que no eres ningún troll, pero el problema no es de ing es de haber hecho efectivos bitcoins que pueden ser un medio de blanqueo. ¿quien les dice a ellos que no provienen de algo ilegal en silk road? y lo que se juegan son multas millonarias, ellos y cualquier banco que colabore en el blanqueo.

Si tuvieras algún justificante del origen legal de los bitcoins no tendrías problema, pero con una criptomoneda anónima, ¿como?

.


----------



## bric (16 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Doy fe de que no eres ningún troll, pero el problema no es de ing es de haber hecho efectivos bitcoins que pueden ser un medio de blanqueo. ¿quien les dice a ellos que no provienen de algo ilegal en silk road? y lo que se juegan son multas millonarias, ellos y cualquier banco que colabore en el blanqueo.
> 
> Si tuvieras algún justificante del origen legal de los bitcoins no tendrías problema, pero con una criptomoneda anónima, ¿como?
> 
> .



No, el problema no es ese. Les dí con pelos y señales el orígen de las transferencias, es más, enviaba el dinero desde mi cuenta en España, si envío dinero hacia ING.lu desde una cuenta mía y luego hago una transferencia a BITSTAMP y otra a BTC-e (por ejemplo), está claro de donde sale el dinero, olvídate de eso. 

El problema es la falta de información, errores en el cobro de comisiones, el cobro de más comisiones derivado de sus errores, que me pidan hasta tres veces un nº de cuenta donde transferir el dinero, ... y que casi dos meses después estemos igual (bueno, casi, la cuenta en dolares ya está liquidada, algo es algo)


----------



## Vidar (16 Ene 2014)

bric dijo:


> No, el problema no es ese. Les dí con pelos y señales el orígen de las transferencias, es más, enviaba el dinero desde mi cuenta en España, si envío dinero hacia ING.lu desde una cuenta mía y luego hago una transferencia a BITSTAMP y otra a BTC-e (por ejemplo), está claro de donde sale el dinero, olvídate de eso.
> 
> El problema es la falta de información, errores en el cobro de comisiones, el cobro de más comisiones derivado de sus errores, que me pidan hasta tres veces un nº de cuenta donde transferir el dinero, ... y que casi dos meses después estemos igual (bueno, casi, la cuenta en dolares ya está liquidada, algo es algo)



Entonces se puede reducir a que has enviado un transferencia de una cuenta en España y has hecho una transferencia a la Rep. Checa a una casa de bitcoins y eso les resulta sospechoso, por que a lo mejor piensan que estás blanqueando. 

Ya te aseguro que por ahí fuera se la cogen con papel de fumar con la AML según mi experiencia en Suiza, todo, todo tiene que ser justificado documentalmente.

.


----------



## Rabo2comunal (17 Ene 2014)

Message - Detail

Back
from	Guy Peiffer
Date	17/01/2014 09:49:00
Subject	TRANSFER
Hello,

We apologize, but the transfer of 165.42EUR from your account on 9.12.2013 was an error on our part.

We will amend this.

Thanks for your understanding.

Best regards

Guy Peiffer

Ya tengo contestacion,veremos cuanto tardan en arreglarlo.Ya informo.


----------



## bravotango (18 Ene 2014)

LLevaba unos días sin entrar en el foro y me he encontrado de golpe con todos los comentarios, a raíz del comentario del forero bric -- que recordemos comparte su experiencia para conocimiento de todos/as -- y que en cualquiera de los casos tenemos que estarle agradecido que nos cuente su mala experiencia con ING.LUX. 

La operativa que he realizado con ING.LUX hasta el momento ha sido impecable, pero puede ser desde una cuestión de suerte a considerarla un cuenta de salvaguarda. Para 'experimentos' suelo usar otras cuentas en España enlazadas con paypal y a su vez con terceros para rollos de bitcoins. Lo único que me queda claro del mundo BTC es que no hay control y que logicamente infunda sospechas a cualquier operador intermediario. Para operar con ellos mediante UnnoE y Openbank que son muy poco serios te puedes currar la identidad que te de la gana a poco que conozcas el sistema; en vez de OTE haces ingreso de 1€ en entidad y pones DNI de la persona, el cajero cuela, y sin querer acabas de activar una CC de otra persona y queda autentificada de manera presencial. A eso le sumas un par de copias de DNI y algún recibo de alguna cosa, p.e., seguro de hogar que aparentemente pone la dirección pero que puede ser mas falso que judas.

Bueno, me estoy enrollando. Lo que quiero decir que para hacer experimentos tambien hay bancos en España, pero si se huelen cosas raras ( aunque no lo sean ) también te bloquean los movimientos. A mi me ha pasado, pero no me mosqueo. Claro, que no es lo mismo 50€ bloqueados en Spain que 20.000€ en ING.LUX.


Yo lo unico que puedo decir en cuanto a mi operativa con ING.LUX que aunque no tengo al otro lado un agente a mi disposición, tengo como medio de comunicación el mail ( siempre en estricto ingles) que hasta el momento no he tenido problemas con ellas. Lo más 'gordo' fue una transferencia gordita que tardo 2 días en consolidarse, pero nada más. 

Lamentablemente, hoy por hoy me da más seguridad esa entidad extranjera que está a tomar por culo que muchas entidades españolas que presumen de su limpieza. Me han llegado a denegar la firma estando autorizado en BBVA no hace mucho y en el Santander para sacar en metálico 5.000€ ( hasta 6000 no tienen obligacion de notificar a hacienda, asi que como si me lo gasto en putas) via talón me hicieron ir 3 días seguidos hasta que les largue un burofax bastante serio.

Con todo esto quiero decir que el hecho que ING.LUX haya bloqueado una cuenta por movimientos que no puede verificar al 100% ( lo siento bric, es así ) ya que podría suponerle un problema muy gordo si sucede algo y se filtra la noticia no es motivo suficiente para demonizarlo, aunque vista tu experiencia con la doble comisión y demás, no estarás lo que se dice contento.

Respecto los intereses, para los del 2013 se genera documento y si estas al día de todo y exonerado de pagar allí en Lux lo que te tocaría es meter esos intereses integramente en tu IRPF para que el sistema te descuente tu parte. Pero esa es tu decisión, ya que España no puede saber cuanto has 'ganado' o 'perdido', como mucho... podría llegar a investigarte lo que hayas 'enviado' o 'recibido' por cauces bancarios pero poquito más. Mi consejo, que me aplico personalmente, hago mi IRPF y les pago a las sabandijas estas el tributo de turno. Pero parte de mi pasta la dejo fuera de sus fauces. 

Alguien de acuerda de Chipre ??? Desde que paso la pelicula de corralito hace casi 1 año parece que el tema es tabu, no se oye ni se ve nada.

Perdón, lo único que se ve es la obsesión repetitiva en convencernos en las noticias que todo va de puta madre y mejorando, somos "el motor de Europa".

Los cojones !!!


----------



## pupus (18 Ene 2014)

Ahora que el compañero anterior ha sacado el tema de los impuestos, no me queda claro cuándo has de hacer el 720:

1) Si tienes más de 60000 Eur en el exterior o si es 60000 Eur por cuenta, es decir, criterio de saldo.
2) Si es por el abono en el extranjero de esa cantidad o de todas las cuentas en el extranjero, es decir criterio de aumento de money en la cuenta.
3) Cuándo no he de hacer el 720.

Gracias


----------



## Marina (18 Ene 2014)

pupus dijo:


> Ahora que el compañero anterior ha sacado el tema de los impuestos, no me queda claro cuándo has de hacer el 720:
> 
> 1) Si tienes más de 60000 Eur en el exterior o si es 60000 Eur por cuenta, es decir, criterio de saldo.
> 2) Si es por el abono en el extranjero de esa cantidad o de todas las cuentas en el extranjero, es decir criterio de aumento de money en la cuenta.
> ...



si tienes 60.000 euros en total en dinero metalico, 
o si tienes + 60.000 euros en total en inmuebles, 
o si tienes + 60.000 euros en total en acciones.


----------



## pupus (19 Ene 2014)

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## Vidar (19 Ene 2014)

Marina dijo:


> si tienes 60.000 euros en total en dinero metalico,
> o si tienes + 60.000 euros en total en inmuebles,
> o si tienes + 60.000 euros en total en acciones.





pupus dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias!!!



Realmente es si tienes más de 50.000€ entre la suma total de cuentas, valores, derechos o inmuebles en el extranjero.

.


----------



## bravotango (19 Ene 2014)

Exactamente !!

En mi caso en vez del 720 tengo que hacer otro modelo, pero hay que hacerlo por la suma total


----------



## Riemann (20 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Realmente es si tienes más de 50.000€ entre la suma total de cuentas, valores, derechos o inmuebles en el extranjero.
> 
> .



NO NO NO

El impreso 720 hay que cubrirlo cuando se tiene más de 50.000 € en depósito bancario ó más de 50.000 € en valores ó más de 50.000 € en inmuebles. No se suman. Se cuenta tanto el valor a final de año como el valor medio en el último trimestre, si cualquiera de ellos supera los 50.000 hay que declarar. 

Nota informativa de la Agencia Tributaria



> Con carácter general, no existe obligación de presentar declaración cuando
> el conjunto de los bienes y derechos de cada uno de los tres bloques de bienes
> individu almente considerado no supere los 50.000 euros (es decir, se
> puede estar exonerado de declarar en un bloque de bienes pero obligado en otro)
> . Para calcular el citado límite se debe tener en cuenta la valoración global de los bienes independientemente del grado de participación de cada obligado



Yo jamás haría esa declaración. Tendría 49.000 € en cuenta y 49.000 € en valores. Si uno quiere protegerse de un corralito, es preciso no dar esa información a Hacienda, puesto que, si la tiene, es posibles que aplique un impuesto igual a lo que uno se ahorra al evitar la devaluación monetaria.


----------



## hasta losss (20 Ene 2014)

Riemann dijo:


> NO NO NO
> 
> El impreso 720 hay que cubrirlo cuando se tiene más de 50.000 € en depósito bancario ó más de 50.000 € en valores ó más de 50.000 € en inmuebles. No se suman. Se cuenta tanto el valor a final de año como el valor medio en el último trimestre, si cualquiera de ellos supera los 50.000 hay que declarar.



Es como dice Riemann.

Además, quien ya hizo la declaración el año pasado solo tiene que hacerla este año si en alguno de los tres bloques ha incrementado más de 20.000 €, o en caso de liquidación de cuentas declaradas.


----------



## Vidar (20 Ene 2014)

Si que es como dice Riemann, inocho:

Pero el planteamiento del 720 es entonces un poco absurdo por que si lo que quieren es información del patrimonio exterior de los españoles para en su día gravarlo que mejor que no haya excepciones y que sepan todo aquel que tiene fuera más de 50.000 € en lo que sea.

.


----------



## Betis2 (20 Ene 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> Si que es como dice Riemann, inocho:
> 
> Pero el planteamiento del 720 es entonces un poco absurdo por que si lo que quieren es información del patrimonio exterior de los españoles para en su día gravarlo que mejor que no haya excepciones y que sepan todo aquel que tiene fuera más de 50.000 € en lo que sea.
> 
> .



En realidad no tendríamos que hacer nada independientemente del importe que tengamos en el extranjero, a no ser que tengas que hacer la declaración del patrimonio. Sólo deberíamos informar por las ganancias. El resto que se lo curren ellos con sus convenios.
¡Sólo les falta también saber dónde te vas de vacaciones o en qué restaurante te gastas el dinero! (qué por cierto lo saben si rastrean la tarjeta)
Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (22 Ene 2014)

Nueva bajada de tipos de interés a partir del 01-02-2014. Ahora la cuenta de ahorros da el 0,5 %. Anteriormente estaba en el 0,6 %.

Saludos


----------



## pupus (22 Ene 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Nueva bajada de tipos de interés a partir del 01-02-2014. Ahora la cuenta de ahorros da el 0,5 %. Anteriormente estaba en el 0,6 %.
> 
> Saludos



Eso mismo venía a poner... dentro de poco nos van a cobrar por tener dinero...:S


----------



## currito (22 Ene 2014)

¿y no ofrecen nada de bienvenida?


----------



## Betis2 (26 Ene 2014)

Bicheando por la web de ING-Lux he visto que están dando préstamo personales (loan) para comprar coches a un tipo bastante interesante, al 4,90% para 36 meses. Tienen un simulador que te indica el coste del préstamo dependiendo del plazo, así como te sale la cuota para un principal determinado. 
Sólo pongo esto por coherencia. Me explico, esta gente sólo dan el 0,5% en la cuenta de ahorros, pero te dan un prestamo personal para la compra de un coche al 4,90%. Aquí, en Hispakistan, te dan la misma mierda, pero pregunta por un préstamo personal. Primeramente no te lo darán, y menos aún para comprar un coche, y en caso de que si te lo den, vete preparando para escuchar alrededor del 10%. Y yo me pregunto, al igual que el Banco de España se ha metido con los intereses de los depósitos, ¿no se podría inmiscuir en los tipos de los préstamos que dan?. 
Pongamos como máximo un diferencial de 4 puntos (que ya va bien, vamos, tela de bien) entre el máximo tipo oficial para los depósitos y el máximo tipo para los préstamos. Pero no, eso no interesa, sólo interesa que los bancos ganen como sean y les da igual la economía productiva.
En fin, que me enrollo.
Saludos

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 11:44 ----------

Perdón, que he dicho sobre el 10% y me equivocado. En algunos bancos no aparece ni siquiera la opción de préstamos (en todo caso hipotecas). He encotrado lo que ofrece al entidad a la que le regalamos la CAM por 1€ y con una EPA de un porrón de millones de euros. Pues bien, esa, da préstamos para comprar coches al 13,12 TAE. Toda una vergüenza. Os dejo el enlace:
https://ww2.sabadellcam.com/cs/Satellite/BC/Credito-Auto/1191355336600/es/


----------



## eufcb5 (26 Ene 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Bicheando por la web de ING-Lux he visto que están dando préstamo personales (loan) para comprar coches a un tipo bastante interesante, al 4,90% para 36 meses. Tienen un simulador que te indica el coste del préstamo dependiendo del plazo, así como te sale la cuota para un principal determinado.
> Sólo pongo esto por coherencia. Me explico, esta gente sólo dan el 0,5% en la cuenta de ahorros, pero te dan un prestamo personal para la compra de un coche al 4,90%. Aquí, en Hispakistan, te dan la misma mierda, pero pregunta por un préstamo personal. Primeramente no te lo darán, y menos aún para comprar un coche, y en caso de que si te lo den, vete preparando para escuchar alrededor del 10%. Y yo me pregunto, al igual que el Banco de España se ha metido con los intereses de los depósitos, ¿no se podría inmiscuir en los tipos de los préstamos que dan?.
> Pongamos como máximo un diferencial de 4 puntos (que ya va bien, vamos, tela de bien) entre el máximo tipo oficial para los depósitos y el máximo tipo para los préstamos. Pero no, eso no interesa, sólo interesa que los bancos ganen como sean y les da igual la economía productiva.
> En fin, que me enrollo.
> ...



pero nosotros podemos acceder a esa opcion? solo para coches?? por nosotros me refiero a los españoles no residentes en el pais


----------



## Betis2 (27 Ene 2014)

Creo que todos. Te dejo la aplicación que sale después del simulador del préstamo personal, el cuál, no tiene que ser exclusivamente para comprar coches. Al final viene donde quieres finalizar el proceso de préstamo, y entre las opciones, aparece por e-mail o por fax.
Esta es la aplicación: https://www.ing.lu/public/servlet/navigation?PAGE=CREDITAUTO1&LANGUAGE=en

Saludos


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Creo que todos. Te dejo la aplicación que sale después del simulador del préstamo personal, el cuál, no tiene que ser exclusivamente para comprar coches. Al final viene donde quieres finalizar el proceso de préstamo, y entre las opciones, aparece por e-mail o por fax.
> Esta es la aplicación: https://www.ing.lu/public/servlet/navigation?PAGE=CREDITAUTO1&LANGUAGE=en
> 
> Saludos



This type of credit is reserved for Luxembourgish residents and people crossing the border every day to work. There is one condition : they have to work as salaried or free lance in Luxembourg.


----------



## pupus (27 Ene 2014)

Perdonad mi ignorancia, recientemente, cuando me lo pidió ING, confirmé que deseaba que informaran a la Hacienda española del tema de intereses. Lo que no me queda claro es que tipo de información facilitan, es decir, solamente el tema de los intereses que se generan o también las operaciones que se efectúan. Por ejemplo, si nos compramos un billete de avión a través de la tarjeta o hacemos una transferencia a otra cuenta o compramos por Ebay, ¿informan de ello también?


----------



## Sor Hortiga (27 Ene 2014)

Hola. He visto que tenía un mensaje que me decía que a partir del 6 de enero hay una comisión suplementaria en caso de no-pago del mínimo de 10% de saldo:
Primer recordatorio:10€
Recordatorio suplementario: 25€ 

¿Sabéis que es eso?

Y ya que estoy preguntando. Voy a sacar parte del dinero que tengo en ing.lu para ponerla en la cuenta al 3% de CIC ¿Os acordáis de si había algún mínimo o algo para que no te cobren comisiones?


----------



## bric (28 Ene 2014)

Bueno, ya hace dos meses que comenzó mi "corralito" particular en ing.

Y seguimos en la misma tónica, ni hacen nada, ni dicen nada. La última respuesta por su parte fué el 9 de enero, donde me dijeron que "L'ordre de transfert est en cours de traitement." (casi tres semanas para hacer una transferencia, y aún no está hecha, no está mal :rolleye: )


----------



## Sor Hortiga (30 Ene 2014)

Me acabo de hacer una transferencia desde ing.lu a cic-iberbanco y me han preguntado si quería que el costo de la misma fuera "compartido, a mi cargo o a cargo del receptor", e incluso me ofrecía la opción de acelerarla pagando más ¿No sé suponía que las transferencias detro de la UE eran gratis?


----------



## Galvani (30 Ene 2014)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Me acabo de hacer una transferencia desde ing.lu a cic-iberbanco y me han preguntado si quería que el costo de la misma fuera "compartido, a mi cargo o a cargo del receptor", e incluso me ofrecía la opción de acelerarla pagando más ¿No sé suponía que las transferencias detro de la UE eran gratis?



Pues sí, eran gratis por lo que yo entendí. Pero si eliges a cargo del receptor no tienen por qué cobrarte nada imagino. Es una transferencia online y encima les llevas dinero. Pregunta en tu banco también.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (4 Feb 2014)

Para la declaración de Renta, si ya tengo informado al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta en ING Lux y la cantidad no pasa de 3000 euros, ¿Que tengo que hacer? 

Gracias!


----------



## Marina (4 Feb 2014)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Para la declaración de Renta, si ya tengo informado al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta en ING Lux y la cantidad no pasa de 3000 euros, ¿Que tengo que hacer?
> 
> Gracias!



lo del bde no tiene nada que ver con hacienda, es para estadistica.

en hacienda poner los intereses para que pagues el 21% al hacer la declaracion.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (4 Feb 2014)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Para la declaración de Renta, si ya tengo informado al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta en ING Lux y la cantidad no pasa de 3000 euros, ¿Que tengo que hacer?
> 
> Gracias!



Si quieres ir por lo legal diles a los de ing.lu que no te descuenten los impuestos de los intereses y que los pagas en España. Tienes que rellenar un documento.


----------



## Betis2 (6 Feb 2014)

Yo hago las transferencia a ING-Lux desde Uno-e, y ahora, como son SEPA, no nos piden el BIC, con solo el IBAN es suficiente, como si fuera una transferencia nacional. Sin embargo, no aparece en cuenta como una transferencia normal a otro banco español, sino que queda retenido el saldo como una Orden de pago al extranjero. En definitiva, me parece que todavía no está el sistema SEPA implantado por completo y mezclan algo de lo anterior, como "Orden de pago" con las transferencias. ¡Vaya lío!


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (12 Feb 2014)

Alguien ha enviado la Carta para la gestión de ING con Hacienda? que pasos hay que hacer ?


----------



## bravotango (18 Feb 2014)

Si quieres ir por lo legal, tienes dos maneras de hacerlo:

a) rellenando el formulario de ING.LUX, que te hacen llegar a casa por correo postal si lo solicitas, que es el papelote modelo ese que anda en el foro en el que pone simplemente que 'renuncias al secreto bancario', y que en virtud del acuerdo del 85 entre ESP y ING no quieres que te retengan ellos al 33%, sino que ya declararás lo que tengas que declarar al 21% en ESP. Has de remitir un certificado de residencia fiscal en ESP que tienes que pedir a la AEAT ( lo puedes hacer tú mismo con DNIe )

b) Con la AEAT, creo que bastaba con realizar el modelo 720, donde se declara el asunto y punto, pero no te puedo concretar porque yo tengo régimen foral y tuve que pedir un modelo estandar L20 hasta para el certificado de residencia fiscal.


En cualquier caso, se supone que renunciando al secreto bancario y permitiendo a ING.LUX que informe a Hacienda, sería suficiente... pero yo en tu lugar declararía este año en tu IRPF el 21% de lo que hayas ganado en LUX.

Todo esto... si quieres ir de legal, ya que si no quieres, con la informativa DD1 del BDE van que chutan, por no hablar de que ni dios sabe lo que ganas o pierdes en Lux si tu no lo comunicas, al menos, actualmente.


salu2


----------



## Marina (18 Feb 2014)

Respecto hacienda tienes que pagar los impuestos. Sino tienes rentabilidad no


----------



## Marina (18 Feb 2014)

Quieres decir que el banco debe conocer las formas de tributación de cada país y de las particularidades de cada cliente?

Los que yo conozco no.


----------



## Betis2 (18 Feb 2014)

Se supone que ING Lux informa a Hacienda de los intereses que ellos nos han pagado. Otra cosa es que lo haga o no. El caso es que mi el año pasado no me venía nada en los datos fiscales de intereses generados en el extranjero, y la verdad, casi seguro que tampoco sabía nada Hacienda, pero por 4 duros que ganas allí no merece la pena arriesgarse, así que yo los declaré y punto.


----------



## bravotango (19 Feb 2014)

Ya, pero de cara a Hacienda con que tu ya hayas notificado a tu banco ( ING.LUX ) que les pase tus datos, o sea, tus ganancias, no significa que lo vaya a hacer seguro. Y si no lo hace ??

Imaginemos que ING.LUX aunque tu renunciaste al secreto,no te retiene, y en teoría debe de informar a la hacienda donde tributas va y no lo hace.... Pasa este año, el siguiente, y el siguiente y en tus datos fiscales no aparece la info de ING.LUX. Puedes pensar que de puta madre, pero si dentro de 5 años, justo antes de prescribirrecibir los extractos de 5 años por alguna clase de requerimieno y en ese momento Hacienda decide que pagues lo que te correspondia más el recargo administrativo de turno por los 3 años al interés legal del dinero la gracia es cojonuda.

Vamos, que si efectivamente renuncias al secreto bancario y pides que ING.LUX no te retenga el 33% por tu tranquilidad deberias incluir el 21% de aquello que ganes para evitarte marrones futuros. O bien jugartela...a veces no se sabe que es mejor !!


----------



## michinato (20 Feb 2014)

bravotango dijo:


> Ya, pero de cara a Hacienda con que tu ya hayas notificado a tu banco ( ING.LUX ) que les pase tus datos, o sea, tus ganancias, no significa que lo vaya a hacer seguro. Y si no lo hace ??
> 
> Imaginemos que ING.LUX aunque tu renunciaste al secreto,no te retiene, y en teoría debe de informar a la hacienda donde tributas va y no lo hace.... Pasa este año, el siguiente, y el siguiente y en tus datos fiscales no aparece la info de ING.LUX. Puedes pensar que de puta madre, pero si dentro de 5 años, justo antes de prescribirrecibir los extractos de 5 años por alguna clase de requerimieno y en ese momento Hacienda decide que pagues lo que te correspondia más el recargo administrativo de turno por los 3 años al interés legal del dinero la gracia es cojonuda.
> 
> Vamos, que si efectivamente renuncias al secreto bancario y pides que ING.LUX no te retenga el 33% por tu tranquilidad deberias incluir el 21% de aquello que ganes para evitarte marrones futuros. O bien jugartela...a veces no se sabe que es mejor !!



En resumen, que da igual que renuncies al secreto bancario o no, lo conveniente es comprobar que en la declaracion de la renta estás pagando el 21% de los intereses que te han generado tus cuentas en el extranjero. 

Por ejemplo, si te mandan el borrador y ves que solo te han metido lo de las cuentas españolas, tienes que ver cuanto dinero te han dado por intereses con tus cuentas en el extranjero y modificar el borrador para añadir el 21% de esos intereses.


----------



## Betis2 (23 Feb 2014)

El año pasado por esta época ya tenía yo la información fiscal de ING-Lux del año 2012, ¿alguién tiene ya la de este año?


----------



## señor eko (23 Feb 2014)

Yo no tengo nada. ¿Te envíaron la información fiscal al mailbox interno?


----------



## Betis2 (24 Feb 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> Yo no tengo nada. ¿Te envíaron la información fiscal al mailbox interno?



Si. Una vez a principios de enero y otra vez en febrero.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (25 Feb 2014)

Bueno solo posteo para confirmar que ya no hace falta el DD1. Ahora hay otro documento que lo sustituye pero sólo para cantidades por encima de un millón de euros. Tenía dudas porque en la web del bde sigue apareciendo lo del dd1, pero me lo acaban de confirmar ellos. Así que ya se pueden tener cuentas con menos de 50k sin decir nada y con más sólo hay que rellenas el 720 de hacienda. Lo que aún no tengo claro es si tienes 49k en francia y 49 en luxemburgo qué pasa. ¿hay que hacer el 720 o no?


----------



## Vidar (25 Feb 2014)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Bueno solo posteo para confirmar que ya no hace falta el DD1. Ahora hay otro documento que lo sustituye pero sólo para cantidades por encima de un millón de euros. Tenía dudas porque en la web del bde sigue apareciendo lo del dd1, pero me lo acaban de confirmar ellos. Así que ya se pueden tener cuentas con menos de 50k sin decir nada y con más sólo hay que rellenas el 720 de hacienda. Lo que aún no tengo claro es si tienes 49k en francia y 49 en luxemburgo qué pasa. ¿hay que hacer el 720 o no?



El documento nuevo del BdE se llama ETE (Encuesta sobre Transacciones Exteriores), es para el departamento de Estadística por lo que de momento no fiscalizan, aunque comparten datos con la AEAT, pero tiene buenas multas por no hacerlo. 

Hay que hacerlo si sobrepasas personalmente el millón en conjunto de los siguientes conceptos:



> Conceptos que se han de declarar
> 
> Conceptos (*)
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo, si estás en gananciales y tienes 1.999.999 euros fuera no tienes que cumplimentar el ETE para el BdE. 

El 720 es para la AEAT y es otro cantar, el límite para no declarar son los 50.000€ por tipo de bien, en el caso que expones si lo deberías de entregar.

.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (25 Feb 2014)

Vidar dijo:


> El documento nuevo del BdE se llama ETE (Encuesta sobre Transacciones Exteriores), es para el departamento de Estadística por lo que de momento no fiscalizan, aunque comparten datos con la AEAT, pero tiene buenas multas por no hacerlo.
> 
> Hay que hacerlo si sobrepasas personalmente el millón en conjunto de los siguientes conceptos:
> 
> ...



Gracias por explicarlo mejor que yo.


----------



## Gherre (25 Feb 2014)

Hola,
Envie la solicitud con todas las fotocopias y todo lo necesario para abrir una cuenta en ing luxemburgo hace 1 mes y aun no me han dicho nada, ¿cuanto suelen tardar en dar una respuesta? antes solo tardaban una semana


----------



## señor eko (2 Mar 2014)

Bueno, pues el día 28 me llegó el correo con la información fiscal.

En el correo pone esto una vez traducido:



> Estimado cliente: Estimado cliente
> 
> Tenemos el agrado de adjuntar una declaración de impuestos para ayudar en el establecimiento de su declaración de impuestos de 2013.
> 
> ...



En las palabras "releve fiscal" viene un enlace donde se supone que está la información fiscal, pero al pincharlo me sale el siguiente mensaje:



> Error ()
> 
> Problème lors de la lecture du fichier
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, no les voy a llamar por esto, les he puesto mail por el mailbox. A ver si le ha llegado a alguien más el mensaje y si el enlace les funciona bien...

Por cierto, las comunicaciones que os llegan al mailbox de ING lux ¿os llegan en francés? Joder, yo les dije en los inicios que no hablaba francés y que se comunicaran conmigo en inglés, pero caso omiso me han hecho.


----------



## eufcb5 (2 Mar 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> Bueno, pues el día 28 me llegó el correo con la información fiscal.
> 
> En el correo pone esto una vez traducido:
> 
> ...



a mi me pasa lo mismo pero solo tienes que consultar tu cuenta el gross profit y restarle lo que te pagaron de net profit el 31 de diciembre


----------



## Betis2 (2 Mar 2014)

A mi me ocurre igual. Acabo de entrar y tienen un fallo interno en el sistema que no deja bajarse el archivo pdf. 
Yo les he puesto también un mail al Helpdesk indicando dicho error. Supongo que unos dias lo corregirán. 
Por cierto, todavía veo el del año pasado pichando en el mail correspondiente del Inbox.

Saludos


----------



## bravotango (3 Mar 2014)

Ayer me daba el mismo error que ha vosotros, y aunque recibía el mail con el enlace, no se podía acceder al adjunto.. con lo que no se veia nada.

Les escribi a los del helpdesk y me escribieron un rollo generico... pero los muy perros tampoco me decian claramente que habian tenido un fallo interno.

Hace un ratito he entrado y el documento ya es accesible, tanto el enlace que lleva el mensaje como en la parte de documentos y se accede sin problema.

Del documento lo unico que vale es la última página donde pone los intereses y dividendos. Esta al dedillo !!!


----------



## señor eko (3 Mar 2014)

Efectivamente, ya está operativa la información fiscal. Me ha contestado diciéndome que lo sentían y tal.

Lo que me jode es que está en franchute, pero bueno, se entiende todo más o menos bien. 

¿Alguno habéis conseguido que os manden estas comunicaciones en inglés?


----------



## Betis2 (4 Mar 2014)

Pues a mi el que me ha contestado me dice que el fallo es de mi ordenador (manda cojones), que ellos lo ven bien. Efectivamente hoy se puede ver, pero hace dos días no.

Saludos


----------



## niño de los tanques (5 Mar 2014)

El 29/11/2013, sin pedirlo me cancelaron la Orange account. El saldo 1€ me lo traspasaron a las savings account. Os pregunto si debo hacer de nuevo el modelo 720 antes de 31/03/2014. Esa cuenta cancelada la informe el año pasado y me temo que si no lo comunico me puedan sancionar. No me planteó consultar a la Aeat pues como todos sabéis no dan respuesta escrita. He tenido que abrir cuenta Orange nueva para poder hacer transferencias. Esta nueva la debo de informar? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## eufcb5 (5 Mar 2014)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> El 29/11/2013, sin pedirlo me cancelaron la Orange account. El saldo 1€ me lo traspasaron a las savings account. Os pregunto si debo hacer de nuevo el modelo 720 antes de 31/03/2014. Esa cuenta cancelada la informe el año pasado y me temo que si no lo comunico me puedan sancionar. No me planteó consultar a la Aeat pues como todos sabéis no dan respuesta escrita. He tenido que abrir cuenta Orange nueva para poder hacer transferencias. Esta nueva la debo de informar? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



y que razon te han dado para hacer eso?? si el producto bancario son las 2 cuentas juntas es decir en la apertura ya van las 2 unidas cuentanos mas


----------



## Betis2 (6 Mar 2014)

niño de los tanques dijo:


> El 29/11/2013, sin pedirlo me cancelaron la Orange account. El saldo 1€ me lo traspasaron a las savings account. Os pregunto si debo hacer de nuevo el modelo 720 antes de 31/03/2014. Esa cuenta cancelada la informe el año pasado y me temo que si no lo comunico me puedan sancionar. No me planteó consultar a la Aeat pues como todos sabéis no dan respuesta escrita. He tenido que abrir cuenta Orange nueva para poder hacer transferencias. Esta nueva la debo de informar? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Me parece que si la informaste el año pasado este año la debes informar como 0,00 € qué es el saldo a 31-12-2013. Me parece que en la normativa dice que si la variación es superior a los 20.000 € se debe informar, por lo que deduzco que si el año pasado la informaste es porque tenías más de los 50.000 €. Otra cosa es que el saldo total (entre todas tus cuentas en el extranjero) sea parecido al declarado por ti el año pasado (con menos de 20.000 € de variación) en tal caso entiendo que no debes informar. Asesórate en una gestoría.

Lo que no entiendo es porqué te han cancelado la cuenta de operar. ¿Podrías explicar porqué?

Saludos


----------



## Folgore (6 Mar 2014)

Solo informaros que vuelven a ofrecer el Xtra Savings: un 2% durante 4 meses por todas las cantidades depositadas en la Orange account durante el mes de marzo.


----------



## bravotango (6 Mar 2014)

*plazo a 4 meses - 2%*

Buenas,,

Me ha llegado esta publi de ING.LUX que dice que han abierto un plazo de 4 meses al 2% para depositos hasta el 32 de Marzo.

Os ha llegado a vosotros ? opiniones ??

En la otra ocasión indicaban que era para dinero nuevo que llegase, sin contar el que ya tenías ahi, pero en esta ocasión no dicen nada. 

Me sorprende que esten dando un 2% con lo bajos que están los intereses, pero a menos que conteis algo por aqui que haga sospechar voy a ir moviendo unos duros de coinc a ing lux....


----------



## Viricida (6 Mar 2014)

bravotango dijo:


> Buenas,,
> 
> Me ha llegado esta publi de ING.LUX que dice que han abierto un plazo de 4 meses al 2% para depositos hasta el 32 de Marzo.
> 
> ...



Dice "all* new *deposit"...


----------



## enterprise (6 Mar 2014)

----Me sorprende que esten dando un 2% con lo bajos que están los intereses, pero a menos que conteis algo por aqui que haga sospechar voy a ir moviendo unos duros de coinc a ing lux.... ----

lo sorprendente es que aquí den el 1,5%...en Italia y Francia ofrece sobre el 3% y el 4%...imagínate lo que debería de dar por aquí si no hubiera restricciones, o sea, que no tienes nada que sospechar entre 1,5 y 2% es normal para un país del nivel de Luxemburgo...¿tu consideras que estamos en el mismo nivel?

salu2


----------



## bravotango (7 Mar 2014)

enterprise dijo:


> ----Me sorprende que esten dando un 2% con lo bajos que están los intereses, pero a menos que conteis algo por aqui que haga sospechar voy a ir moviendo unos duros de coinc a ing lux.... ----
> 
> lo sorprendente es que aquí den el 1,5%...en Italia y Francia ofrece sobre el 3% y el 4%...imagínate lo que debería de dar por aquí si no hubiera restricciones, o sea, que no tienes nada que sospechar entre 1,5 y 2% es normal para un país del nivel de Luxemburgo...¿tu consideras que estamos en el mismo nivel?
> 
> salu2



Por un lado no había leído bien lo de 'new deposit', que entiendo no es hacer un deposito nuevo sino una entrada de cash...

Respecto lo del Interes, cuanta razón tienes !!! Ni de lejos estamos al mismo nivel.

Este pais de ladrones te prestan el dinero al 15% pero te lo remuneran al 1,75%, siguiendo para lo que quieren las 'recomendaciones del banco de españa'. 

La misma historia de siempre. De hecho aqui ya practicamente da nada más del 1,75, total para que ? sin competencia.,,

---------- Post added 07-mar-2014 at 12:37 ----------




Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Sigue vigente la atrocidad del gobierno de limitar el tipo de interés que ofrecen los bancos?



En España si, hacen un favor que te cagas a los bancos.


----------



## señor eko (9 Mar 2014)

Estaba viendo lo el depósito de ING lux del 2% a 4 meses y la verdad es que parece interesante, pero no tengo muy claro el proceso de apertura. Parece ser que desde el mailbox tienes que pinchar en el enlace de "I activate the Xtra Savings offer", pero no se si el dinero tienes que tenerlo ya transferido a ING Lux, y de ser así, a que cuenta hay que llevarlo.

A ver si alguien que lo contratara con anterioridad nos cuenta como lo hizo.


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Mar 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Me parece que si la informaste el año pasado este año la debes informar como 0,00 € qué es el saldo a 31-12-2013. Me parece que en la normativa dice que si la variación es superior a los 20.000 € se debe informar, por lo que deduzco que si el año pasado la informaste es porque tenías más de los 50.000 €. Otra cosa es que el saldo total (entre todas tus cuentas en el extranjero) sea parecido al declarado por ti el año pasado (con menos de 20.000 € de variación) en tal caso entiendo que no debes informar. Asesórate en una gestoría.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es porqué te han cancelado la cuenta de operar. ¿Podrías explicar porqué?
> 
> Saludos



La cancelación se ha debido a un error del banco, se han disculpado. Mi reacción ha sido traerme mis ahorros a casa. He dejado la nueva orange a € y la savings con 3 euros (además de los intereses de 2014).
Mi opinión es que para mi ING LU no me merece confianza por cometer errores de ese calibre. Se supone que la cuenta la debo cancelar yo con los medios establecidos. Es decir usuario+ contraseña + di gypass. Hoy iré a Hacienda porque también creo que no debería volver a informar el 720.
Saludos


----------



## Folgore (12 Mar 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> Estaba viendo lo el depósito de ING lux del 2% a 4 meses y la verdad es que parece interesante, pero no tengo muy claro el proceso de apertura. Parece ser que desde el mailbox tienes que pinchar en el enlace de "I activate the Xtra Savings offer", pero no se si el dinero tienes que tenerlo ya transferido a ING Lux, y de ser así, a que cuenta hay que llevarlo.
> 
> A ver si alguien que lo contratara con anterioridad nos cuenta como lo hizo.



Te cuento como lo he hecho en diversas ocasiones: Activas la oferta y, posteriormente, envias la transferencia. Con que les llegue el dinero antes de fin de mes, ya vale.
No creo que sea valido si ya tenias el dinero en la cuenta.


----------



## Betis2 (12 Mar 2014)

Pues yo he hecho eso que dices que aún no me aparece que tenga el extratipo del 2% para el importe que he transferido. Recuerdo que antes aparecía Cuenta de ahorro con extratipo por importe de XXXXX €, que era el importe transferido. Hoy ya hace la semana desde que llegó el dinero (sabeis que se chupan 7 días de valoración ¿no?) y aún no aparece. Si no aparece a final de mes me parece que lo quito todo, pues ya empieza a olerme mal tantos problemas con otros foreros.


----------



## bravotango (12 Mar 2014)

Lo del extratipo no te aparece en ninguna parte. Yo en la anterior ocasion hice el 'depoasito' y la cosa consiste en que sobre la cantidad de pasta que ingreses en la cuenta orange savings ( descontando la que tenias antes del aviso de la oferta ) una vez que activas la xtra se te aplicará un 2% cuando finalice el periodo. Lo que no recuerdo muy bien es cuando reintegraron los intereses, a los 4 meses o al fin del año. En cualquier caso, una vez que te llega la pasta a la cuenta 'normal' aunque no este consolidada la puedes pasar a la 'orange saving', y como tal contablemente ya te cuenta para generar intereseses.

Al menos esa ha sido mi experiencia. En esta ocasion he transferido un pellizquito que está ya en la orange saving ( ahora convertida en xtrasaving durante el periodo ). Por cierto, cuidadin con descender la posición porque lo que se mira es el saldo de la cuenta...


----------



## Galvani (16 Mar 2014)

Vamos que el 2% es para nuevos ingresos o cómo va. Porque a mi me llego un correo a mi correo electrónico anunciándolo y no ingreso nada hace un año.


----------



## kookaburra (17 Mar 2014)

*acceso denegado a la web*

Tengo un problemon. Al acceder a la web de ing lux. Lo hago como siempre, introduzco el numero de contrato, el pass y el codigo digi id y me dice que algún dato es erroneo. Ya he hecho 3 intentos y no me quiero arriesgar a hacer más. ¿A alguien le ha pasado ?, han hecho algún cambio en el acceso que me haya perdido ? Necesito entrar cuanto antes. Que me aconsejais hacer ?

saludos


----------



## Galvani (17 Mar 2014)

Hola; ayer mismo entre sin problemas. Si estas seguro de meter todo bien, no sé si la oficina donde abriste la cuenta tiene agente que hable español (antes lo había en algunas); di donde lo abriste y a ver si alguien sabe un contacto. Esto si no sabes ingles, francés o alemán que parece que son las lenguas que hablan todos jeje.


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2014)

kookaburra dijo:


> Tengo un problemon. Al acceder a la web de ing lux. Lo hago como siempre, introduzco el numero de contrato, el pass y el codigo digi id y me dice que algún dato es erroneo. Ya he hecho 3 intentos y no me quiero arriesgar a hacer más. ¿A alguien le ha pasado ?, han hecho algún cambio en el acceso que me haya perdido ? Necesito entrar cuanto antes. Que me aconsejais hacer ?
> 
> saludos



Tranqui, casi seguro que te has olvidado de la contraseña o has dado a bloquear mayúsculas.

Relájate, tienes dos intentos más, escribe en un papel la contraseña, vuelves al PC, te aseguras que no está bloqueado mayúsculas, tecleas todo tranquilamente, pones el digi pass y das return.

SI no funciona ponte en contacto con atención al cliente.


----------



## Galvani (17 Mar 2014)

¿Pero siguen los agentes españoles que había en las oficinas o los quitaron?


----------



## kookaburra (17 Mar 2014)

Mi sucursal es " Siège ", si alguno conoce a alguna persona de contavcto alli, que hable español, que me lo diga.

gracias


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2014)

Podeis contactar por email con ellos en inglés. Si no estais seguros de algo usais el traductor google, por ejemplo.


----------



## kookaburra (19 Mar 2014)

Duda con tema impuestos.

A 31-12 me abonaron intereses de la cuenta savings, y me descontaron un 35% de impuestos. Sabéis si tengo que declarar tambien estos intereses en la hacienda Española? y tributrar de nuevo por ellos ?

Cuando abrí la cuenta se me paso pedir ese documento para tributar solo en España. Podría pedirlo un año después para futuras declaraciones ? Qué es lo que hay que pedir ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## señor eko (19 Mar 2014)

Está todo dicho en este hilo, usa el buscador.

Así, que yo recuerde por encima, debes tributar aquí en España, pero evitando la doble imposición, es decir, como residente en España tu debes tritubar aquí. Pero como no informaste en su momento a ING Lux, ahora en la delaración deberás indicar que ya tributaste el 35% en Luxemburgo, para no volverlo a tributar aquí. 

Sí, puedes pedirlo para la declaración del año que viene. Cómo hacerlo viene también explicado en el hilo.


----------



## Señor Importante (21 Mar 2014)

Transferencias a mansalva de Lux a islas caimán, Honk Kong, etc... en 3, 2, 1!

Austria y Luxemburgo levantan su veto al intercambio de datos bancarios en la UE - 20minutos.es


----------



## eufcb5 (21 Mar 2014)

por cierto alguien sabe la comision que cobran por transferencias hacia asia??


----------



## Betis2 (23 Mar 2014)

Yo no abrí la cuenta para esconderme del fisco español, vamos, que sólo tengo unos ahorrillos de nada como para hacer el "tonto" intentando defraudar hacienda por unos intereses de "mierda" que te dan. Yo abrí cuenta allí porque no me fiaba de los bancos ni cajas de ahorros españoles, pues pensaba que podrían quebrar y podían quedarse con el poco dinero que tengo ahorrado (al menos con una parte o retenértelos sin fecha). 

Supongo que esta noticia les afectará a todos aquellos que tengan millones de euros escondidos a la Hacienda Española (tipo Bárcenas, Botín, etc), pero no a nosotros, que somos unos "míseros" (por la cuantía en comparación con ellos) financieramente hablando.

Saludos.


----------



## eufcb5 (24 Mar 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo no abrí la cuenta para esconderme del fisco español, vamos, que sólo tengo unos ahorrillos de nada como para hacer el "tonto" intentando defraudar hacienda por unos intereses de "mierda" que te dan. Yo abrí cuenta allí porque no me fiaba de los bancos ni cajas de ahorros españoles, pues pensaba que podrían quebrar y podían quedarse con el poco dinero que tengo ahorrado (al menos con una parte o retenértelos sin fecha).
> 
> Supongo que esta noticia les afectará a todos aquellos que tengan millones de euros escondidos a la Hacienda Española (tipo Bárcenas, Botín, etc), pero no a nosotros, que somos unos "míseros" (por la cuantía en comparación con ellos) financieramente hablando.
> 
> Saludos.



como la mayoria me supongo


----------



## Señor Importante (24 Mar 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo no abrí la cuenta para esconderme del fisco español, vamos, que sólo tengo unos ahorrillos de nada como para hacer el "tonto" intentando defraudar hacienda por unos intereses de "mierda" que te dan. Yo abrí cuenta allí porque no me fiaba de los bancos ni cajas de ahorros españoles, pues pensaba que podrían quebrar y podían quedarse con el poco dinero que tengo ahorrado (al menos con una parte o retenértelos sin fecha).
> 
> Supongo que esta noticia les afectará a todos aquellos que tengan millones de euros escondidos a la Hacienda Española (tipo Bárcenas, Botín, etc), pero no a nosotros, que somos unos "míseros" (por la cuantía en comparación con ellos) financieramente hablando.
> 
> Saludos.





Yo no me la abrí esperando a ver que pasaba... No soy ni seré un Bárcenas en potencia, pero la quería para joder a ayuntamientos y demás, ya que jamás me han puesto ninguna multa de tráfico en 15 años de carnet y hace 1 año de visita en BCN me pusieron una multa en zona azul, estando algo menos 50cm sobre zona azul, y recurrí que un ponemultas de zona azul no es agente para imponer multas, el ticket de multa estaba en catalán, y las señales estaban en catalán contrastado con Google StreetView cosa que no es admisible y me respondieron con algo que ni tenía que ver como riéndose en tu cara y encima la carta en catalán para que te jodas, pero los muy ladrones me embargaron de la cuenta, y claro, eran 24€ pero es el hecho no la cantidad aunque recurrirlo al contencioso gracias a Gallardón y su justicia de paga y calla, son 100€ de tasas :: y bueno para estos casos va bien tener tu dinero que tanto cuesta ganar alejado de las garras de estas alimañas.


Así que la única opción es Suiza 

Suiza reitera su rechazo a relajar su secreto bancario y lo equipara a la confidencialidad médica - 20minutos.es

y para pobres SwissQuote pero por lo que he leído en el hilo de las 2 opciones de cuenta/operativa ninguna iguala a ING en funcionalidad.


----------



## enterprise (25 Mar 2014)

Señor Importante dijo:


> Yo no me la abrí esperando a ver que pasaba... No soy ni seré un Bárcenas en potencia, pero la quería para joder a ayuntamientos y demás, ya que jamás me han puesto ninguna multa de tráfico en 15 años de carnet y hace 1 año de visita en BCN me pusieron una multa en zona azul, estando algo menos 50cm sobre zona azul, y recurrí que un ponemultas de zona azul no es agente para imponer multas, el ticket de multa estaba en catalán, y las señales estaban en catalán contrastado con Google StreetView cosa que no es admisible y me respondieron con algo que ni tenía que ver como riéndose en tu cara y encima la carta en catalán para que te jodas, pero los muy ladrones me embargaron de la cuenta, y claro, eran 24€ pero es el hecho no la cantidad aunque recurrirlo al contencioso gracias a Gallardón y su justicia de paga y calla, son 100€ de tasas :: y bueno para estos casos va bien tener tu dinero que tanto cuesta ganar alejado de las garras de estas alimañas.
> 
> 
> Así que la única opción es Suiza
> ...



No importa abrir la de suiza para esto...con la ing-lu es suficiente,...jejeje:XX:
solo de pensar que harian en Luxemburgo si les llega una carta en catalan solicitando 100 euros de embargo de tu cuenta:XX:... bueno y ya ni pensar que tengan capacidad suficiente para redactarla en english:XX:.....no puedo parar de reir....


----------



## der_Europäer (31 Mar 2014)

Hola,

he visto que la tarifa para sacar en el extranjero (fuera de Europa) es del 4,50€. Parece que es una tarifa fija independiente de la cantidad extraida. Tampoco parece que cobren comisión por cambio de moneda. ¿No esta mal verdad? Comparado con mi banco en España es una comisión bastante mas pequeña y me la voy a llevar cuando salga fuera.


----------



## Maldito Bastardo (2 Abr 2014)

Tengo una duda a ver si alguien me la puede resolver,
siguiendo el procedimiento que se ha comentado en el foro, tengo la cuenta en ING Lu, con su cuenta de ahorros y tarjertas, todo abierto el año 2013. Básicamente la quiero por tener algo de dinero en barbecho por si las moscas y para viajar por europa por aquello de que las comisiones por sacar de cajero son sólo de 0.70€. En el plazo de un mes desde la apertura presenté los DD1 correspondientes y algunos meses más tarde envié el documento renunciando al secreto bancario (escribí un mensaje preguntando sí les había llegado el documento y me lo confirmaron).

En teoría pensaba que con eso ya no me retendrían e informarían a la hacienda española. Pero hoy, al ver el borrador, veo que no ha sido así. Y despiste mio, cuando en su día ING Lu me mandó el documento con las retenciones, no me dí cuenta que me había retenido un 35% de los intereses generados en 2013. En realidad sólo son unos euros, no tenía mucho dinero en la cuenta de ahorros.

Ahora no tengo muy claro que debería hacer. No tengo muy claro sí debería sumar la cantidad ¿bruta? a la casilla 022 y en la casilla 752 la cantidad retenida al 35%. Incluso en algún lado de este foro leí que por una cantidad pequeña de dinera, ni merecía la pena hacer nada. 

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ProfePaco (2 Abr 2014)

sobre las multas, si no tienes cuenta en España, creo que te quitan del sueldo...


----------



## Antonio Banderas (2 Abr 2014)

Buenas, yo tengo una duda ya que como muchos de vosotros abrí la cuenta aquí debido a la inestabilidad que hay en España pero no tengo mucho dinero en ella, el caso es que me ha generado algo de intereses. nada importante por que como digo no había mucho...

La cuestión es que llevaba sin loguearme en la web desde hace medio año o así y resulta que me han mandado varios email, uno de ellos lo de comunicar a España los intereses generados para hacer la declaración en diciembre y claro yo no lo sabia y no he hecho nada y a día de hoy ya está el borrador generado ya que lo he consultado y me sale a devolver 75 euros puesto que el año pasado he sido desempleado en España pero estoy viviendo en el extranjero y censado desde hace un año, por lo que en principio no tendría que hacer la declaración.

Vosotros que haríais?

Confirmaríais el borrador y ya está , no haríais la declaración o por el contrario meteríais los intereses generados en ing en el borrador y la confirmaríais?

¿Que consecuencias podría tener?

Para más información decir que si que comunique al BDE sobre la apertura de la cuenta pero como digo la verdad que uso la cuenta a modo de tener el poco dinero que tengo a salvo por si pasara algo.

Un saludo


----------



## pupus (3 Abr 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo no abrí la cuenta para esconderme del fisco español, vamos, que sólo tengo unos ahorrillos de nada como para hacer el "tonto" intentando defraudar hacienda por unos intereses de "mierda" que te dan. Yo abrí cuenta allí porque no me fiaba de los bancos ni cajas de ahorros españoles, pues pensaba que podrían quebrar y podían quedarse con el poco dinero que tengo ahorrado (al menos con una parte o retenértelos sin fecha).
> 
> Supongo que esta noticia les afectará a todos aquellos que tengan millones de euros escondidos a la Hacienda Española (tipo Bárcenas, Botín, etc), pero no a nosotros, que somos unos "míseros" (por la cuantía en comparación con ellos) financieramente hablando.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi caso es idéntico al tuyo. El hecho es que informé a ING.LU, que me lo pidieron hace un par de meses creo (lo aconsejaban), que podían dar esa información a la Hacienda Española.

Sigo sin fiarme de los bancos españoles. Siguen sin darme garantías, el mismo Banco de España se contradice, el tema de impuestos sobre depósitos (que nos lo cargaran a nosotros), etc.

Me dan poco en LU, pero es más un tema de asegurar el capital que vas ahorrando como una hormiga mes a mes, poquita cantidad cada mes, pero que por el esfuerzo me jodería mucho perderlo en operaciones raras de los bancos españoles con la connivencia de Montoro & Friends.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 12:07 ----------




Nolasco dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo una duda ya que como muchos de vosotros abrí la cuenta aquí debido a la inestabilidad que hay en España pero no tengo mucho dinero en ella, el caso es que me ha generado algo de intereses. nada importante por que como digo no había mucho...
> 
> La cuestión es que llevaba sin loguearme en la web desde hace medio año o así y resulta que me han mandado varios email, uno de ellos lo de comunicar a España los intereses generados para hacer la declaración en diciembre y claro yo no lo sabia y no he hecho nada y a día de hoy ya está el borrador generado ya que lo he consultado y me sale a devolver 75 euros puesto que el año pasado he sido desempleado en España pero estoy viviendo en el extranjero y censado desde hace un año, por lo que en principio no tendría que hacer la declaración.
> 
> ...



---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 12:06 ----------




Nolasco dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo una duda ya que como muchos de vosotros abrí la cuenta aquí debido a la inestabilidad que hay en España pero no tengo mucho dinero en ella, el caso es que me ha generado algo de intereses. nada importante por que como digo no había mucho...
> 
> La cuestión es que llevaba sin loguearme en la web desde hace medio año o así y resulta que me han mandado varios email, uno de ellos lo de comunicar a España los intereses generados para hacer la declaración en diciembre y claro yo no lo sabia y no he hecho nada y a día de hoy ya está el borrador generado ya que lo he consultado y me sale a devolver 75 euros puesto que el año pasado he sido desempleado en España pero estoy viviendo en el extranjero y censado desde hace un año, por lo que en principio no tendría que hacer la declaración.
> 
> ...



Yo corregiría el borrador. Estamos hablando de cantidades pequeñas que si te pillan te van a tener bajo lupa siempre. No vale la pena. Cada año yo tengo el borrador erróneo, el año pasado a mi favor. Esperé que estuviera disponible el PADRE, bajé la información de Hacienda y los datos no coincidían con el borrador. Después vi el error de Hacienda en el borrador.

Para mí que a veces hacen errores para pillarnos... no tiene sentido que el borrador sea distinto a aplicar los datos bajados y metidos en el PADRE.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (3 Abr 2014)

pupus dijo:


> Mi caso es idéntico al tuyo. El hecho es que informé a ING.LU, que me lo pidieron hace un par de meses creo (lo aconsejaban), que podían dar esa información a la Hacienda Española.
> 
> Sigo sin fiarme de los bancos españoles. Siguen sin darme garantías, el mismo Banco de España se contradice, el tema de impuestos sobre depósitos (que nos lo cargaran a nosotros), etc.
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar, el caso es que en el borrador ni siquiera han cambiado la dirección actual donde vivo ahora y como digo estoy censado en UK.

Para ser más exacto, el dinero que tengo en este banco es el correspondiente al pago de una indemnización por despido improcedente y mediante sentencia de SMAC que me pagaron en enero del año pasado, no es gran cosa y ni siquiera se si está sujeto a gravamen de algun tipo( aunque parece que no), el caso es que no aparece esa cantidad en el borrador, solo los ingresos recibidos por parte del SEPE ya que como digo estuve cobrando el paro durante 6 meses y luego exporte el paro legalmente y me marché y me cense en UK.

Un saludo


----------



## Whiteknightsc25 (4 Abr 2014)

Me he abierto una cuenta en ING.lu (bueno, ya envié la carta) y supongo que las retenciones del 35% esas son solo sobre los intereses que genera la cuenta ¿no? Es decir, que si meto 1000€ en la cuenta o si me hacen transferencias a esa cuenta no me retendrán un 35% ¿verdad? Un saludo.


----------



## Maldito Bastardo (5 Abr 2014)

Whiteknightsc25 dijo:


> Me he abierto una cuenta en ING.lu (bueno, ya envié la carta) y supongo que las retenciones del 35% esas son solo sobre los intereses que genera la cuenta ¿no? Es decir, que si meto 1000€ en la cuenta o si me hacen transferencias a esa cuenta no me retendrán un 35% ¿verdad? Un saludo.



Efectivamente. La retención del 35% será sobre los intereses que genere el dinero que tengas ahí.


----------



## Whiteknightsc25 (5 Abr 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Un saludo.


----------



## serhost (17 Abr 2014)

Aviso, hay cambio de condiciones. Para que no os cobren 13 euros de comisión al trimestre hay que cumplir alguna (con una basta) de las siguientes condiciones;

1) O tener un ingreso mensual de 1.000 €
2) O tener al menos 2.000 € inmovilizados en la cuenta de ahorro

También se puede tener 3.000 € en la cuenta corriente como otra posibilidad.

He aquí el mensaje que han mandado:



> Dear Madam, dear Sir,
> 
> We herewith inform you that the conditions of the ING Orange Account will change as from 01/07/2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## alpujarrense (18 Abr 2014)

Igual que la cuenta sin nómina de ING Direct en España.


----------



## Betis2 (19 Abr 2014)

serhost dijo:


> Aviso, hay cambio de condiciones. Para que no os cobren 13 euros de comisión al trimestre hay que cumplir alguna (con una basta) de las siguientes condiciones;
> 
> 1) O tener un ingreso mensual de 1.000 €
> 2) O tener al menos 2.000 € inmovilizados en la cuenta de ahorro
> ...



No entiendo mucho el inglés, pero creo que dice que un ingreso mensual de 1000 € en la cuenta corriente, o de 3000 € al trimestre en la misma cuenta; no de 3000 € de mantenimiento en la cuenta corriente. Yo eso no lo voy a cumplir, aunque creo que la 2ª condición, mantener 2000 € en la cuenta de ahorros, lo cumpliremos todos.

De todas formas esto ya no es lo que fue al principio. Las condiciones son cada vez peores (en interés y ahora también en comisiones) desde que abrí la cuenta en julio de 2012. Como sigan aprentando lo mismo los mando a ......

Saludos


----------



## serhost (19 Abr 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> No entiendo mucho el inglés, pero creo que dice que un ingreso mensual de 1000 € en la cuenta corriente, o de 3000 € al trimestre en la misma cuenta; no de 3000 € de mantenimiento en la cuenta corriente. Yo eso no lo voy a cumplir, aunque creo que la 2ª condición, mantener 2000 € en la cuenta de ahorros, lo cumpliremos todos.
> 
> De todas formas esto ya no es lo que fue al principio. Las condiciones son cada vez peores (en interés y ahora también en comisiones) desde que abrí la cuenta en julio de 2012. Como sigan aprentando lo mismo los mando a ......
> 
> Saludos



Tienes razón, vi un 3000 por algún sitio y pensé que me había olvidado de ponerlo.

Y opino como tú, ya no son las condiciones del principio, espero que no sigan empeorando.


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Abr 2014)

Nuevas condiciones en las cuentas de ING.LU 
1-DEBES INGRESAR 1000 AL MES O AL MENOS MANTENER 200O EUROS EN LA SAVINGS ACCOUNT ALGUIEN PUEDE CONFIRMARMELO ME HA LLEGADO UN MAIL DE ELLOS EN PLENA SEMANA SANTA!!!
SI NO A PAGAR 13 CADA CUANTRIENIO VAYA CON LOS LUXEMBURGESES


----------



## asilgag (22 Abr 2014)

*Cerrar cuentas en ING.lu*

Yo, vista la comisión de 13 euros, acabo de pedirles que cierren mis cuentas.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia sobre este tema? Es decir, si han tardado mucho en responder, ponen pegas para cerralas, etc?

Por si os puede servir, he enviado este mensaje usando el Costumer Service:

_Cancel all my online accounts in ING.lu

Dear Sir(s)/Madam(s),

I would like to cancel all my online accounts in ING.lu:

Orange Account: LUXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX

Orange Savings: LUXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX

Both of them have an amount of 0 euros.


Name: Nombre Apellido Apellido

Client Number: XXXXXX

Contract Number: XXXXXX


Please confirm me the reception and execution of this order, writing to the email mail@example.com


Yours faithfully_


----------



## Viricida (22 Abr 2014)

Yo porque sólo la uso por la Orange Savings (de momento con Xtra Savings al 2%), de momento bien. Cuando deje de interesar pues se cierra y a otra cosa.


----------



## nominefi (22 Abr 2014)

a raiz de este correo estoy intentando entrar en la cuenta y no soy capaz a pesar de tener apuntada la contraseña, me imagino que la habré apuntado mal en su día.

Sabeis si hay algún sitio donde decir que la olvidaste?

No entro en ING lux desde noviembre de 2012


----------



## michinato (23 Abr 2014)

A mi no me ha llegado de momento la notificación de las nuevas comisiones que decís.

Estos cambios de condiciones no pintan bien.


----------



## bronx5 (23 Abr 2014)

asilgag dijo:


> Yo, vista la comisión de 13 euros, acabo de pedirles que cierren mis cuentas.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia sobre este tema? Es decir, si han tardado mucho en responder, ponen pegas para cerralas, etc?
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy pensando en cancelar la cuenta viendo las nuevas condiciones, por favor, infórmanos de cómo te va. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## asilgag (24 Abr 2014)

De momento me han respondido que están en ello y que me informarán en cuanto las hayan cerrado.

Cuando tenga más información os aviso.

Saludos



bronx5 dijo:


> Yo también estoy pensando en cancelar la cuenta viendo las nuevas condiciones, por favor, infórmanos de cómo te va. Gracias.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## bric (24 Abr 2014)

Antes de cerrar, yo dejaría *las cuentas a cero*, primero haced una transferencia con todo lo que tengais a otra cuenta vuestra, y después solicitad el cierre, no comuniqueis nada antes, no sea que tomen la iniciativa y os jodan bien. 

Si os mirais las condiciones del contrato vereis que se reservan el derecho a cerrar las cuentas sin previo aviso y sin tener que justificar nada, y a *retener los saldos durante un mes*, que en la práctica, como me ocurrió a mí, se convirtieron en tres meses (con el añadido de despropósitos y comisiones indebidas cobradas que no reclamé por no dilatar más el tema ya que lo único que quería es que me enviasen mi dinero de una vez)


----------



## currito (24 Abr 2014)

bric dijo:


> Antes de cerrar, yo dejaría *las cuentas a cero*, primero haced una transferencia con todo lo que tengais a otra cuenta vuestra, y después solicitad el cierre, no comuniqueis nada antes, no sea que tomen la iniciativa y os jodan bien.
> 
> Si os mirais las condiciones del contrato vereis que se reservan el derecho a cerrar las cuentas sin previo aviso y sin tener que justificar nada, y a *retener los saldos durante un mes*, que en la práctica, como me ocurrió a mí, se convirtieron en tres meses (con el añadido de despropósitos y comisiones indebidas cobradas que no reclamé por no dilatar más el tema ya que lo único que quería es que me enviasen mi dinero de una vez)



joer cómo se las gastan los seres de luz no? ::


----------



## error400 (26 Abr 2014)

Yo soy de los que no voy a cerrar la cuenta. Hasta ahora la tenía con poco dinero, y la conservaba, NUNCA HE RENUNCIADO AL SECRETO BANCARIO y conservo por lo que pudiera padae ante un supuesto corralito. No quiero pagar comisiones de 13 euros cada cuatrimestre, así que tengo dos opciones, o dejar 2000 euros permanentemente en la cuenta de ahorro, y dado que no he renunciado al secreto bancario y no van a comunicar mis datos a la hacienda, y van a retener el 35% del rendimiento:


1- ¿Tendría que declarar ese rendimiento, cuando ya van a retener el 35%, pues mantengo el secreto?

La otra opción es estar moviendo 1k todos lis neses o 3k al trimestre.

2- ¿Si optara por esta opción, y saco el 1k o 3k, de vuelta a españa el mismo día que entra, o el día posterior, sería suficiemte para evitar la citada comisión?


----------



## nekcab (26 Abr 2014)

error400 dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> 1- ¿Tendría que declarar ese rendimiento, cuando ya van a retener el 35%, pues mantengo el secreto?
> ...



Me parece que no. Normal, quieren sí o sí una media de 2 mill pavos todos los meses:



ING Lu dijo:


> "...
> vous aurez jusqu'au 30/09/2014 pour respecter soit *des entrées mensuelles *de minimum 1.000 EUR (ou 3.000 EUR par trimestre) sur votre ING Orange Account,"



O en lengua cristiana y no la de estos bárbaros sin alma ( :: ):



ING Lu dijo:


> "...
> tiene hasta el 30/09/2014 para cumplir cualquier *entrada *mínima mensual de € 1000 (o € 3.000 por trimestre) en su Cuenta Naranja de ING,"


----------



## error400 (26 Abr 2014)

respecto al punto 1, que opinión me dáis?


----------



## bravotango (27 Abr 2014)

*Aclaracion*

Hola a todos,

Yo tb he recibido el mensaje pero he tenido mucho movimiento y apenas he podido prestar atención.

Por lo que leo en los comentarios anteriores, entiendo que basta con cumplir una de las dos condiciones,es decir,

1) Ingresar todos los meses al menos 1000€ a la cuenta normal.

2) Mantener un saldo mínimo de 2000€ en la naranja savings

Si se cumple cualquiera de las condiciones no meterian la comision de 13€ al trimestre.


Me podriais confirmar si lo he entendido bien ???

Tener 2000€ en la naranja es facil, pero no estoy por la labor de hacer todos los meses 1000€ de transfer; solo cuando a mi me interese, y eso que ahora tengo un deposito bastante más grande con ellos...


saludinesss


----------



## pupus (29 Abr 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Funcionan con cuentas asociadas (sólo puedes enviar dinero a las cuentas asociadas) o puedes enviar dinero adonde quieras desde ING.lu?



Si te refieres si solamente puedes recibir dinero de una cuenta bajo tu nombre, no es necesario. Es decir, te puede pagar alguien allá, al contrario de Swissquote que si no recuerdo mal exige que el emisor de la transferencia sea el mismo titular de la cuenta (eso me pareció leer).


----------



## pupus (29 Abr 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Recibir no, enviar. Enviar desde ING.lu.



Lo mismo. Se pueden hacer transferencias al exterior. Ningún problema, al menos en la zona euro. Lo único que lee un poco más atrás un forero que tuvo problemas _creo_ con bitcoins (diría).


----------



## Betis2 (29 Abr 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Recibir no, enviar. Enviar desde ING.lu.



Se puede enviar transferencias a donde quieras, al menos de la Unión Europea. Yo he mandado transferencias a Portugal al comprar monedas, y sin problemas.


----------



## nominefi (1 May 2014)

Ya se que se ha hablado mucho anteriormente de lo de hacienda, pero no me acabad e quedar claro, perdon por mi torpeza.

Actualmente tengo 20€ en ING.LU y estoy planteandome pasar los 2000€ a la saving para mantener la cuenta. Tengo echo el DD1 pero no he dado parte a hacienda ni he dicho a Ing.lu que lo haga. No me importa que me retengan el 35% de los beneficios en vez del 21% de lo que me retendría la hacienda española, pues es una cantidad insignificante. Es legal no dar cuenta a la hacienda española y pagar esos impuestos en Luxemburgo, o me arriesgo a una multa en España aunque pague impuestos en LU?

Gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## serhost (1 May 2014)

Os voy a comentar lo que me ha pasado, llevo unos días dándole vueltas a si cerrar o no la cuenta y creo que lo voy a hacer.

Tengo más del mínimo que piden, no se trata de eso. De hecho tengo aprovechado alguna promoción al 2% y parecían interesantes.

El problema ha llegado con el "Fiscal Statement" es decir, la carta en PDF que te envían para hacer la declaración. Pues bien, de la cantidad que aparece en la web que me han pagado de intereses (en la portada) al fiscal statement hay una diferencia. La diferencia no llega al euro, pero existe.

Al ver esta diferencia me he puesto en contacto con ellos preguntándoles cual era la cantidad que ellos enviaban a hacienda española, yo asumía que era la del PDF y medio me han dicho tal cosa, pero que si quería que se asegurasen me cobraban 25 € por la gestión + lo que decidiese cobrarme el banco por el trabajo que les llevase investigar.

La conclusión que saco es: Si pagan pocos intereses (ya no tengo ninguna oferta al 2% y duran muy poco tiempo), puede que me estén mintiendo con el % (es tan poco que no lo compruebo, no me merece la pena) pero para colmo me van a dar problemas con hacienda española, mejor lo dejamos ING.LU.

Entiendo que no quieran investigar un tema como el mío, bueno, la verdad no lo entiendo porque podrían tener un error grave en sus sistemas cuando calculan dos intereses distintos por separado, pero lo malo llega cuando les avisas de un error de esta magnitud y aún quieren cobrar por un error que es completamente suyo.

Pues nada, quien no tenga problemas y le convenza la cuenta adelante, pero creo que yo me quito.


----------



## kikepm (1 May 2014)

serhost dijo:


> Os voy a comentar lo que me ha pasado, llevo unos días dándole vueltas a si cerrar o no la cuenta y creo que lo voy a hacer.
> 
> Tengo más del mínimo que piden, no se trata de eso. De hecho tengo aprovechado alguna promoción al 2% y parecían interesantes.
> 
> ...



Relacionado con lo que comentas, hace unos días hice una transferencia por error dos veces. Nada más hacerla, intenté cancelar una de ellas desde la web y me fue completamente imposible hacerlo.

Me pongo en contacto con ellos vía el formulario web y me responden a la semana, cuando ya era tarde para retroceder la transferencia, y me comentan que investigarán lo que ha pasado pero me cobran 25 € por ello. Yo ya se que ha pasado, pero la poca facilidad para en primer momento cancelar una transferencia recién hecha, y en segundo para responder a mi solicitud con prontitud me hacen pensar un poco peor de ING.LU.

Aún no me decanto por cerrar la cuenta pero como encuentre algo similar, cero comisiones incluidas transferencias y tarjeta de débito gratis, les van a dar por ahí.


----------



## serhost (1 May 2014)

kikepm dijo:


> Relacionado con lo que comentas, hace unos días hice una transferencia por error dos veces. Nada más hacerla, intenté cancelar una de ellas desde la web y me fue completamente imposible hacerlo.
> 
> Me pongo en contacto con ellos vía el formulario web y me responden a la semana, cuando ya era tarde para retroceder la transferencia, y me comentan que investigarán lo que ha pasado pero me cobran 25 € por ello. Yo ya se que ha pasado, pero la poca facilidad para en primer momento cancelar una transferencia recién hecha, y en segundo para responder a mi solicitud con prontitud me hacen pensar un poco peor de ING.LU.
> 
> Aún no me decanto por cerrar la cuenta pero como encuentre algo similar, cero comisiones incluidas transferencias y tarjeta de débito gratis, les van a dar por ahí.



Me extraña que por solucionar problemas suyos intenten cobrar. Distinto sería si te hiciesen un servicio de verdad: Tramitar algo, resolver algo que es cosa del cliente, etc.

Tengo claro que me queda lejos ir a Luxemburgo para solucionar problemas y prefiero no tenerlos. Exploraré otras opciones, en algún momento estuve mirando otros bancos y debo tener algún documento con mi exploración anterior.


----------



## Betis2 (2 May 2014)

Yo de momento estoy aguantando, pero lo mismo también la cierro. El tema de abrirla allí fue por lo que fue, seguridad en parte de tus ahorros, y la verdad, si dan muchos problemas nos traemos el dinero a España y "san sacabó". 
Desde luego no creo que nadie esté allí por los intereses que dan.

Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (3 May 2014)

Por cierto, acaban otra vez de ofrecerme el Extra Saving al 2% para los ingresos en la cuenta de ahorro durante el mes de mayo.

Saludos


----------



## error400 (4 May 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta socio, edito, por si las moscas.


----------



## Janus (4 May 2014)

lo que no está en el borrador, no existe.


----------



## error400 (4 May 2014)

Thank you so much gor to play you my game. Janus.

---------- Post added 04-may-2014 at 10:38 ----------

Otra pregunta más, es cierto que en la misma carta de "tax", que os envió ing lu en diciembre, te dan un formulario por si quieres renunciar al secreto bancario y que no te retengan el 35%, y... del mismo modo, pone por algún lado que A PARTIR DE 2015 ya no habrá secreto bancario?


----------



## serhost (5 May 2014)

Que sepáis que nos leen el hilo en ing lu, me han enviado un mensaje desde marketing confirmando que la información correcta es la del fiscal statement.

Algo es algo.


----------



## randolf_carter (5 May 2014)

Aquí mis 2 céntimos. Creo que vale la pena conservar esta cuenta. Yo la abrí a raíz de lo de Malta y creo que la segunda oleada está por venir y será peor. De momento todos mis ahorros están navegando viento en popa (poco a poco pues el límite del Santander es el que es) hacia allá. ¿Lo peor? Que tenga que personarme en una oficina allí con mi Inglés chapucero y beberme unas cervezas. Prefiero que mi pasta esté allí que no en España pagando el sueldo de consejero al amigo Rato.


----------



## serhost (5 May 2014)

randolf_carter dijo:


> Aquí mis 2 céntimos. Creo que vale la pena conservar esta cuenta. Yo la abrí a raíz de lo de Malta y creo que la segunda oleada está por venir y será peor. De momento todos mis ahorros están navegando viento en popa (poco a poco pues el límite del Santander es el que es) hacia allá. ¿Lo peor? Que tenga que personarme en una oficina allí con mi Inglés chapucero y beberme unas cervezas. Prefiero que mi pasta esté allí que no en España pagando el sueldo de consejero al amigo Rato.



No has leído lo de sistemas bancarios altamente endeudados ¿no? Pon tus huevos en varias cestas al menos.

Lo de si merece la pena tener la cuenta o no, depende a quien. A mi me podría venir bien para las vacaciones (la tarjeta para retirar a débito en toda la UE), pero si están dando problemas y por solucionar cosas que son culpa suya pretenden cobrar 25 €, pues apaga y vámonos.


----------



## randolf_carter (6 May 2014)

serhost dijo:


> No has leído lo de sistemas bancarios altamente endeudados ¿no? Pon tus huevos en varias cestas al menos.
> 
> Lo de si merece la pena tener la cuenta o no, depende a quien. A mi me podría venir bien para las vacaciones (la tarjeta para retirar a débito en toda la UE), pero si están dando problemas y por solucionar cosas que son culpa suya pretenden cobrar 25 €, pues apaga y vámonos.




Tienes razón, pero dime que banco de Europa está libre de pecado. Yo por ahora meto la pasta allí, y si veo un depósito interesante en otra parte pues lo muevo. Sólo digo que merece la pena dejar los 2000 euros si se puede para no perder la cuenta. Quien sabe lo que puede ocurrir en dos años es lo que se me viene a la cabeza.


----------



## nesio (7 May 2014)

Para cumplir el requisito de ingresos mensuales, en otros bancos (p.e. ING Direct, Caixabank) basta con hacer el ingreso y retirarlo al día siguiente. ¿Alguien ha consultado si también es así en ING Lu?

Saludos


----------



## hasta losss (7 May 2014)

No se si os habéis dado cuenta, pero parece que los españoles ya no pueden abrir cuenta on-line en ING Lu:
"In order to open an online account, you must be a private, legally capable individual aged 18 or over and residing in one of the following countries: Grand Duchy of Luxembourg, Belgium, France or Germany."


----------



## Viricida (7 May 2014)

hasta losss dijo:


> No se si os habéis dado cuenta, pero parece que los españoles ya no pueden abrir cuenta on-line en ING Lu:
> "In order to open an online account, you must be a private, legally capable individual aged 18 or over and residing in one of the following countries: Grand Duchy of Luxembourg, Belgium, France or Germany."



También hay que ingresar 100€ en lugar de 10€:

Conformément à la réglementation en vigueur et en vue de valider votre identification, vous devrez nous communiquer une simple copie de votre pièce d’identité en cours de validité et effectuer un virement d’un montant total de 100 euros depuis un compte dont vous êtes déjà titulaire dans un des pays suivant : Luxembourg, Allemagne, Belgique, France.


----------



## sapoconcho (7 May 2014)

Osea que ha tenido suficiente de mileuristas españoles lectores de burbuja (yo entre ellos, y mileurista no todos los meses). Claro, prefieren gente con sueldos frances, belgas o alemanes... son tontos ellos.


----------



## Betis2 (7 May 2014)

Todo esto me parece muy fuerte.:
He comprobado lo que comenta Hasta loss y es cierto, ahora no puede ningún español abrir cuenta allí.:
Poco a poco nos van a ir mandandado a la m..... :bla:
Saludos


----------



## serhost (7 May 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Todo esto me parece muy fuerte.:
> He comprobado lo que comenta Hasta loss y es cierto, ahora no puede ningún español abrir cuenta allí.:
> Poco a poco nos van a ir mandandado a la m..... :bla:
> Saludos



Probablemente sea eso lo que me ha pasado, no querrán clientes españoles.

Pensé que podrían leer este hilo, pero la cofirmación de los datos fiscales y las "disculpas" han sido cuando he retirado dinero de la cuenta.

Si no quieren clientes, allá ellos.


----------



## randolf_carter (8 May 2014)

serhost dijo:


> Probablemente sea eso lo que me ha pasado, no querrán clientes españoles.
> 
> Pensé que podrían leer este hilo, pero la cofirmación de los datos fiscales y las "disculpas" han sido cuando he retirado dinero de la cuenta.
> 
> Si no quieren clientes, allá ellos.




Pero que manía persecutoria tenemos en este país. No somos el puto centro del universo. Tampoco aceptan ingleses, italianos o noruegos.


----------



## euriborfree (8 May 2014)

TrueBilman dijo:


> También hay que ingresar 100€ en lugar de 10€:
> 
> Conformément à la réglementation en vigueur et en vue de valider votre identification, vous devrez nous communiquer une simple copie de votre pièce d’identité en cours de validité et effectuer un virement d’un montant total de 100 euros depuis un compte dont vous êtes déjà titulaire dans un des pays suivant : Luxembourg, Allemagne, Belgique, France.



A mi me chorizaron los 10€, no me abrieron la cuenta y se quedaron la pasta, me hicieron dar mas vueltas que un tonto para nada


----------



## serhost (8 May 2014)

randolf_carter dijo:


> Pero que manía persecutoria tenemos en este país. No somos el puto centro del universo. Tampoco aceptan ingleses, italianos o noruegos.



Si antes aceptaban y ahora no, no es manía persecutoria sino sentido común.


----------



## kimosavi (8 May 2014)

Nuevo en el foro
1.-Entiendo que ing.lu hace un cambio en su politica comercial, inicialmente no queria clientes fuera de su "zona de influencia", despues si, residentes en España incluidos, ahora no. De hecho siendo filial de un banco holandes no permite que sean clientes los residentes en Holanda.
2.- Las nuevas condiciones, ingreso de 1000 mensuales o 2000 de saldo en la savings , etc, son para los clientes antiguos y para los futuros, nueva politica del banco para todos.
3.- Opino como randolf_carter, todavia sigue siendo interesante la cuenta, sobretodo si tenemos en cuenta las condiciones de la banca española, la situacion de España, y que la cuenta esta en un país en el corazon de la zona euro.
Saludos


----------



## randolf_carter (8 May 2014)

serhost dijo:


> Si antes aceptaban y ahora no, no es manía persecutoria sino sentido común.



Habría que ver que países aceptaban antes y ahora no. Si es España sólo tampoco me extrañaría tanto, pues permiten países que sólo hacen frontera con él. Si el caso de España (es decir que antes si y ahora no) es cierto también habría que pensar cuando lo permitieron, quizás ganaron mucho dinero con lo de Malta y ahora la gente ha repatriado y no les compense tener 2000 cuentas a 0 euros.

Yo sólo digo que todo va demasiado viento en popa. Y no me llaméis catastrofista pero al PC lo legalizaron un puente de semana santa.


----------



## Riemann (9 May 2014)

Yo acabo de abrir una cuenta hace una semana.

Exigen tener un mínimo de 2000 € en cuenta de ahorro (o 1000 € de nómina domiciliada), si no, aplican una comisión de 13 €/trimestre.

Acabo de comprobar que, en efecto, ahora no sale España en la lista de países que se puede poner como residente.

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 03:20 ----------

Pues yo pienso en lo peor. No me extrañaría que hubiera presiones políticas de España. El banco ING tiene negocio en España y el Gobierno le puede putear.

Lo primero, lo de exigir un saldo mínimo, era lógico para el negocio del banco. Ya que dan un servicio de tarjeta cobrar algo.

Pero esto huele peor.

---------- Post added 09-may-2014 at 03:34 ----------

El ABN AMRO holandés abre cuentas a no residentes. Exige un mínimo de 10.000 € y cobra una comisión de 3,10 €/mes. La cuenta de ahorro da una rentabilidad de 1,60 % sobre el saldo mínimo anual (el resto a un 1,10 %)

La tarjeta permite retirar dinero sin comisiones en cualquier cajero de la zona euro.

Y *tiene atención telefónica en español*. Sí, en español.

CIC Interbanco francés abre cuenta de ahorro y depósitos Si se quiere tener cuenta corriente con tarjetas hay que pagar 3 €/mes (gratis el primero año).
*CIC Interbanco tiene web y atención telefónica en español*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2014)

Tener pasta en € en Europa, es como no tener nada. Si pasa algo aquí o en la UE, vamos a pringar. Lo interesante es tenerla en otra moneda y en países europeos con cara y ojos que no estén en el área de influencia UE y tengan soberanía propia...y hasta aquí puedo leer...:fiufiu:


----------



## euronix (10 May 2014)

randolf_carter dijo:


> Habría que ver que países aceptaban antes y ahora no. Si es España sólo tampoco me extrañaría tanto, pues permiten países que sólo hacen frontera con él. Si el caso de España (es decir que antes si y ahora no) es cierto también habría que pensar cuando lo permitieron, quizás ganaron mucho dinero con lo de Malta y ahora la gente ha repatriado y no les compense tener 2000 cuentas a 0 euros.
> 
> Yo sólo digo que todo va demasiado viento en popa. Y no me llaméis catastrofista pero al PC lo legalizaron un puente de semana santa.



No sólo España... excluidos Greece, Netherlands, Portugal y Spain, mira en el webarchive:
Conditions for opening an online account - ING - Become client online


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 May 2014)

euronix dijo:


> No sólo España... excluidos Greece, Netherlands, Portugal y Spain, mira en el webarchive:
> Conditions for opening an online account - ING - Become client online



Porque dices "excluidos", precisamente en el link que pones deja claro que si aceptan Grecia, España y Portugal, no?


----------



## Miskatonic (10 May 2014)

euronix dijo:


> No sólo España... excluidos Greece, Netherlands, Portugal y Spain, mira en el webarchive:
> Conditions for opening an online account - ING - Become client online



Ese link no es correcto. El correcto es el siguiente: 
http://ing.lu/web/ING/EN/Personal/Becomeclient/Becomeclientonline/CONDITIONS_COMPTE_LIGNE_EN


Acabo de hacer la comprobación personalmente intentando a abrir una cuenta online y a la hora de seleccionar tu domicilio legal sólo puedes elegir entre Alemania, Bélgica, Francia y Luxemburgo.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Tablet PC 97IPS DUAL mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hasta losss (10 May 2014)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Ese link no es correcto. El correcto es el siguiente:
> Conditions for opening an online account - ING - Become client online
> 
> 
> ...



El enlace que ha puesto euronix es precisamente una versión anterior de la página, almacenada en web.archive, para que podamos ver qué países han sido excluidos recientemente.


----------



## vidarr (10 May 2014)

randolf_carter dijo:


> Aquí mis 2 céntimos. Creo que vale la pena conservar esta cuenta. Yo la abrí a raíz de lo de Malta y creo que la segunda oleada está por venir y será peor. De momento todos mis ahorros están navegando viento en popa (poco a poco pues el límite del Santander es el que es) hacia allá. ¿Lo peor? Que tenga que personarme en una oficina allí con mi Inglés chapucero y beberme unas cervezas. Prefiero que mi pasta esté allí que no en España pagando el sueldo de consejero al amigo Rato.



En _efesto_, yo aplico la política de "lo que se va no vuelve". Mucho me tienen que putear en LU y CH para que retorne los ahorros Montorito.


----------



## Miskatonic (10 May 2014)

hasta losss dijo:


> El enlace que ha puesto euronix es precisamente una versión anterior de la página, almacenada en web.archive, para que podamos ver qué países han sido excluidos recientemente.



Cierto, tienes razón. Me despisté al leer la respuesta de EstudianteTesorero.
Disculpas.


----------



## Yomismita (11 May 2014)

Yo de momento mantengo unos eurillos en la orange savings.

Una pregunta, yo diría que les indiqué que me contactaran en inglés pero las cartas por correo postar y mensajes en la web me los envían en francés. ¿Hay algún apartado en la web para elegir idioma?


----------



## Betis2 (11 May 2014)

Yomismita dijo:


> Yo de momento mantengo unos eurillos en la orange savings.
> 
> Una pregunta, yo diría que les indiqué que me contactaran en inglés pero las cartas por correo postar y mensajes en la web me los envían en francés. ¿Hay algún apartado en la web para elegir idioma?



Creo que eso se hacía al principio al abrir la cuenta, en la aplicación que tenías que rellenar.


----------



## bravotango (12 May 2014)

Veo que nos están poco a poco haciendo el corralito porque entre la decisión de ING.LUX y noticias como la aparecida ayer en el pais ( El Gobierno crea un fichero contra el blanqueo con 34 millones de cuentas | Política | EL PAÍS) donde se dice, y copio literalmente; Un gigantesco fichero con más de 34 millones de cuentas corrientes y de ahorro, activos y depósitos bancarios, que podrá ser consultado por jueces, fiscales, policías y miembros del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), es el nuevo instrumento con el que contará el Gobierno para combatir el blanqueo de dinero y la financiación del terrorismo. Se trata de un archivo en el que se recogerá, por primera vez, la actividad financiera de todos los españoles y residentes.

Me da la sensación que nos quieren tener controladisimos. Por defecto, somos culpables, y no tenemos derecho a hacer con nuestra pasta lo que nos de la gana. Me ha hecho gracia la respuesta de la agencia de proteccion de datos, que ha dado el visto bueno al texto en cuestión.

Ahora yo me pregunto... tengo la pasta en ING.LUX, y de la noche a la mañana en Spain se ponen tan negras las cosas que decido llevarme la pasta a Lux. Quien dice ING.LUX, dice otro banco como el ABN ( no tengo experiencia todavia con este ).

Lo que tengo claro que cada dia me da más seguridad el dinero fuera de la provincia, que dentro. Aunque lo declaré... quitarmelo será más dificil (espero), y al menos no me da la sensación de corralito constante que a veces parece.

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 14:49 ----------

Yo de momento sigo con ING.LUX porque no me la han liado, y porque me conformo con lo del 2% hasta Julio y porque tener 2000€ de saldo no supone un problema si parto que concibo la cuenta como una garantía deslocalizada más que otra cosa.


----------



## WarronBuffon (23 May 2014)

Una pregunta, el digipass y todo eso que te llega por correo ordinario o certificado?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2014)

WarronBuffon dijo:


> Una pregunta, el digipass y todo eso que te llega por correo ordinario o certificado?



Si no recuerdo mal, ordinario. 
Te has abierto la cuenta hace poco? No decian hace unas semanas que ya no permitian abrir cuentas a españoles?


----------



## WarronBuffon (23 May 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, ordinario.
> Te has abierto la cuenta hace poco? No decian hace unas semanas que ya no permitian abrir cuentas a españoles?



No me he abierto la cuenta todavía, no sabía eso que comentas. En la página de registro te dejan elegir nacionalidad española sin problemas, lo único que en el apartado de residencia legal solo aparece Francia, LUX, Belgica y Alemania, no sé si tendrá algo que ver. 

De todas formas yo tengo nacionalidad andorrana ¿sabes si tampoco permiten a andorranos?

---------- Post added 23-may-2014 at 22:03 ----------

Por cierto, acabo de ver en la web:

_In order to open an online account, you must be a private, legally capable individual aged 18 or over and residing in one of the following countries: Grand Duchy of Luxembourg, Belgium, France, Germany, Greece, the Netherlands, Portugal or Spain._


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2014)

Pues no lo se, recuerdo que hace 2 años el desplegable de país de residencia era como el que dices, poco despues añadieron España, Grecia y Portugal por la demanda, pero el dia dijeron que se habian echado atras.

Al grano, o se han olvidado de actualizar ese parrafo o aun dejan pero has de contactar por e-mail. Suerte!


----------



## bravotango (25 May 2014)

En su momento, la documentación me llego por correo convencional, pero el digipass me llego por certificado. Lo recuerdo porque me pillo en Verano, yo de vacaciones, y fue un lio pasar por correos para recoger el asuntillo...

Si te das de alta como Spanish, pero en la seccion de residencia no tienes la opcion de Spanish, no sé cómo se puede completar el registro. No tiene sentido. Si claramente no quieren clientes nuevos con residencia Spanish... y en el aptdo. de residencia ya ni aparece, cuando tengas que indicar la residencia que pones ??? Yo en su momento mandé un certificado de padrón , pero ya ha pasado tiempo de eso...


----------



## nominefi (27 May 2014)

una pregunta, el forero que pidió el cierre de cuentas tuvo algún problema?


----------



## señor eko (3 Jun 2014)

Bueno, pues ING Lux sigue con la Xtra Savings en junio, 2% para los nuevos ingresos.

No está mal tal y como están las cosas aquí.


----------



## vividor (4 Jun 2014)

A partir del 1 de Julio, si no tienes un saldo mínimo de 2000 Euros te cobran comisiones:
13 Euritos cada trimestre...

Una pena...


----------



## Vedder (5 Jun 2014)

Los 2k tienen que estar en la de savings. ¿Qué interés tiene de normal cuando no es ese 2% de la promoción? 

Tapatalk. Declino la responsabilidad de mis propios comentarios. Si no te gustan, tengo otros.


----------



## Rabo2comunal (10 Jun 2014)

Buenos dias.
Debido a la nueva politica de cobrar los 13€, decido cerrar mi cuenta, el caso es que no veo ninguna opcion para tal fin en los menus, alguien sabe como se cierra???.


----------



## pupus (10 Jun 2014)

bravotango dijo:


> Veo que nos están poco a poco haciendo el corralito porque entre la decisión de ING.LUX y noticias como la aparecida ayer en el pais ( El Gobierno crea un fichero contra el blanqueo con 34 millones de cuentas | Política | EL PAÍS) donde se dice, y copio literalmente; Un gigantesco fichero con más de 34 millones de cuentas corrientes y de ahorro, activos y depósitos bancarios, que podrá ser consultado por jueces, fiscales, policías y miembros del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), es el nuevo instrumento con el que contará el Gobierno para combatir el blanqueo de dinero y la financiación del terrorismo. Se trata de un archivo en el que se recogerá, por primera vez, la actividad financiera de todos los españoles y residentes.
> 
> Me da la sensación que nos quieren tener controladisimos. Por defecto, somos culpables, y no tenemos derecho a hacer con nuestra pasta lo que nos de la gana. Me ha hecho gracia la respuesta de la agencia de proteccion de datos, que ha dado el visto bueno al texto en cuestión.
> 
> ...



Ese último párrafo tuyo es el que me mueve a mí también. Y lo tengo en Lux porque me fue sencillo abrirlo, si me hubieran dicho que en Alemania o Francia era igualmente de fácil, tal vez lo hubiera hecho allá.

Por mucho que digan los gurús internacionales y las primas de riesgo, España está convulsa. Sin entrar en debates políticos que no me interesan lo más mínimo, el tema de la monarquía, el referéndum en Cataluña, los casos de corrupción, la política Montoro, etc., al menos a mí me crean mucha inseguridad. No puedo prever qué pasará en España de aquí a 6 meses, y eso no nos pasaba desde hace décadas. La situación es más liada que cuando teníamos el inicio de la democracia, con las manis de finales de los 70, cerrando empresas por la crisis, reconversiones y demás. Allá veías un horizonte, ahora solamente ves una niebla espesa que ni en Despeñaperros.

La crisis nos ha enviado un mensaje de estar siempre alerta. No sabemos cuándo nos la liarán de nuevo, en 6 meses, 1 año, 2, 5,... pero seguro que nos la liarán otra vez. Para ello lo mejor es diversificar.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2014 at 11:24 ----------




Rabo2comunal dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Debido a la nueva politica de cobrar los 13€, decido cerrar mi cuenta, el caso es que no veo ninguna opcion para tal fin en los menus, alguien sabe como se cierra???.



Yo le enviaría un mensaje a la sucursal, vía web, dentro de tu cuenta y pregunta los pasos a seguir y los costes. De esa manera si algo te cambian siempre tendrás un documento por escrito de ellos que te servirá para decirles algo.


----------



## Javier Valencia (16 Jun 2014)

Hola amigos, es mi primer post. Os he leído frecuentemente. 

He abierto este mes una cuenta en ING.LU....sin problemas. Mi situación es la siguiente.

Embargado en 2009
Debo 40k a un fondo buitre que compró mi deuda a Ibercaja....(HdP)
No puedo disponer de más de 20 euros en cuenta bancaria en España.......me la pelan.....la cuenta también.
No puedo hacer transferencias desde mis cuentas...obvio
No puedo tener nómina......
Tengo un negocio online internacional que no opera en España......no declarado......ni pienso hacerlo.
Viajo cada dos meses a Luxemburgo.
Vivo en España
No hago declaración de la renta....no llego al mínimo.


Quiero guardar mis ahorros unos 25k e ingresar unos 2k mensuales en una cuenta "segura"...ING.LU, o similar.

Me ayudaría toda opinión experta que me aconsejara. Entiendo que:

No debo sobrepasar 50k en cuenta
No tengo obligación de informar a BdE ni a Hacienda
Mejor declarar los beneficios de la cuenta en Luxemburgo
Debo rezar para que no me pillen




Preguntas:

Aún no se si puedo hacer ingresos en ventanilla...si alguien lo sabe?. Lo preguntaré en breve en próximo viaje.
Me pueden embargar la cuenta?....es complicado?
¿Si me pilla Hacienda.....?....¿merece la pena declarar la cuenta?....¿se puede enterar el fondo buitre de esta cuenta?

Os agradezco todo consejo que me deis.


Para los moralistas......un chiste.

Dos hombres estaban liados cada uno con la mujer del otro.
Por un casual las dos parejas cambiadas se encuentran en el vestíbulo de un hotel.....situación pelín tensa. Uno se acerca con tranquilidad al otro y le comenta
"¿No crees que lo correcto sería tomar cada uno a su mujer e irnos de aquí?"
"Bueno....quizá sería lo correcto pero no sería justo.......vosotros ya estáis saliendo y nosotros acabamos de llegar"

A veces lo correcto y lo justo no siempre coinciden.

perdonad el ladrillo


Un saludo


----------



## euriborfree (17 Jun 2014)

te sale mucho mas a cuenta pagar la deuda, si tienes 25k ahorrados y generas ingresos te sale mas a cuenta pagarlo y seguir trabajando con libertad que dejar que la deuda siga creciendo y que un dia te reclamen 80K en lugar de 40K y consigan embargarlos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Jun 2014)

euriborfree dijo:


> te sale mucho mas a cuenta pagar la deuda, si tienes 25k ahorrados y generas ingresos te sale mas a cuenta pagarlo y seguir trabajando con libertad que dejar que la deuda siga creciendo y que un dia te reclamen 80K en lugar de 40K y consigan embargarlos



que ademas es lo que hay que hacer, porque si debe 40K es porque alguien se los ha dejado y no los ha devuelto, y tiene con que, tiene ahorros y tiene ingresos, el sistema bancario es terriblemente generoso y no hace como la mafia, echar al rio al deudor con un bloque de cemento en las piernas, y claro, se le suben a la chepa a los bancos impresentables como este...


----------



## keo01 (17 Jun 2014)

con las nuevas condiciones, es suficiente para que no te cobren hacer un ingreso de 1000 euros, y al dia siguiente hacer una transferencia de esos 1000 euros a otro banco?

Mi idea es hacer "la procesión" cada mes de 1001 euros, de mi cuenta de banco español donde tengo la nomina a ing.lu , y de ahi a la cuenta sin nomina de ing españa por el mismo motivo, y de ahi pues ya a la cuenta de ahorro que mejor me vaya.
No me hace gracia tener 2000 euros aparcados en .lu por que si, lo conservo como posible plan B.

veis algun problema a esta operativa, a parte de perder 10 minutos a primeros de cada mes?
Es posible que metiese en la procesión a swissquote también, no recuerdo ahora si tambien iban a hacer lo mismo o no...


----------



## Javier Valencia (17 Jun 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que ademas es lo que hay que hacer, porque si debe 40K es porque alguien se los ha dejado y no los ha devuelto, y tiene con que, tiene ahorros y tiene ingresos, el sistema bancario es terriblemente generoso y no hace como la mafia, echar al rio al deudor con un bloque de cemento en las piernas, y claro, se le suben a la chepa a los bancos impresentables como este...



Bueno.....como comenté antes, tú consideras correcto algo que yo no considero justo. Y hablas desde la ignorancia....de la situación.

Yo hablé con el director del banco (20 años como cliente) para emprender un negocio. El director analiza la operación y me dice que adelante. Invierto todo lo que tengo y 2 meses después, con todos los datos del dinero invertido, el Director dice que "las circunstancias han cambiado", que esa operación no se va a hacer y que de la pasta que me iban a prestar me vaya olvidando. El resto es una bola de nieve cuesta abajo.....hasta que ese banco embarga mi vivienda. Me voy a currar al extranjero, dejo mi familia en España, etc.....hasta que consigo rehacerme y volver.

Para más recochineo, el banco prefiere vender los 40k a un fondo por el 3-4% del valor de la deuda antes que a su cliente de 20 años.

No me digas "...que es lo que hay que hacer"....no tienes ni idea. Toda acción tiene consecuencias y te aseguro que yo asumo las mías, pero al resto no le va a salir gratis.


"Sistema bancario terriblemente generoso"....dices, joer......¿tú vives aquí?, ¿no ves familias con hijos en la calle, desahuciados?.....¿acaso crees que es más cruel tirarlo a un río?.....¿no ves que hay quién prefiere pegarse un tiro por salir de esa situación?....un vivo puede pagar sus deudas.....un muerto no.


"..se le suben a la chepa impresentables como este"....eso lo voy a obviar por lo que te dije......hablas desde la ignorancia. Si quieres comentar algo del tema ING.LU me dices......las moralinas te las puedes ahorrar.


De todas maneras, gracias por tu comentario. Un saludo

---------- Post added 17-jun-2014 at 12:09 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> te sale mucho mas a cuenta pagar la deuda, si tienes 25k ahorrados y generas ingresos te sale mas a cuenta pagarlo y seguir trabajando con libertad que dejar que la deuda siga creciendo y que un dia te reclamen 80K en lugar de 40K y consigan embargarlos



La posibilidad de cancelar la deuda es 0....esa deuda no se va a pagar. 

De momento trabajo con total libertad. 

El tema es como guardar ese dinero


Gracias por el comentario. Un saludo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Jun 2014)

Javier Valencia dijo:


> Bueno.....como comenté antes, tú consideras correcto algo que yo no considero justo. Y hablas desde la ignorancia....de la situación.
> 
> Yo hablé con el director del banco (20 años como cliente) para emprender un negocio. El director analiza la operación y me dice que adelante. Invierto todo lo que tengo y 2 meses después, con todos los datos del dinero invertido, el Director dice que "las circunstancias han cambiado", que esa operación no se va a hacer y que de la pasta que me iban a prestar me vaya olvidando. El resto es una bola de nieve cuesta abajo.....hasta que ese banco embarga mi vivienda. Me voy a currar al extranjero, dejo mi familia en España, etc.....hasta que consigo rehacerme y volver.
> 
> ...




no te prestan el dinero y te piden 40.000 euros, de que, de comision de estudio?, anda que no soys fantasiosos los podemos...


----------



## nominefi (17 Jun 2014)

Alguien ha podido cerrar la cuenta sin problemas?

Estoy dudando mucho que hacer y el día D se acerca, no se si meter los 2000€ en la saving o cerrar la cuenta.
Si sólo tengo los 2k es necesario hacer algún papeleo con la hacienda española. Decir que en su día hice el dd1 para el banco de España


----------



## Javier Valencia (17 Jun 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no te prestan el dinero y te piden 40.000 euros, de que, de comision de estudio?, anda que no soys fantasiosos los podemos...



Mira....es bien sencillo. El banco que me iba a prestar el dinero es el mismo banco que tenía la hipoteca de mi casa......era mi banco de siempre.
Mi error, el director me lo confirmó después, fue no firmar la operación cuando fue aprobada, en vez de esperar 2 meses, con mi dinero ya invertido. 
El negocio sin ese dinero no arranca como debería, no puedo pagar la hipoteca porque destino ese dinero al negocio......y acabo perdiendo negocio y casa. No es una historia nueva, ha sucedido a infinidad de gente.


De todas maneras.....he acudido a este foro en busca de consejo sobre el tema ING y no a someterme al juicio de nadie. Como comprenderás, tu opinión sobre como llevo mis finanzas es irrelevante.

Al tema!.....A finales de este mes voy a Luxemburgo. La última vez que estuve, fui a la oficina de Siége en route d´Esch y me atendió una chica en español, (facilito el contacto por privado a quién interese) . No me fue posible abrir cuenta al no tener residencia allí. Le comenté que online es posible y me dijo que lo intentara así......y eso hice. Volveré para preguntar el tema de ingresos en efectivo o a través de cajero electrónico.

Me comentaron otra opción, que es Banco Bil. www.bil.lu

Parece ser que muchos alemanes y belgas tienen cuentas allí. Buena confidencialidad, tarjetas de crédito sin nombre, etc.....Voy a informarme en cuanto vaya. Ya contaré algo.....pero poco, el resto por privados a quien interese. En vista de como se las gastan por aquí..... información la justa.


Otra opción para pequeñas cantidades es una tarjeta prepago Easy-Visa de la Poste de Luxembourg. La 1ère carte Visa à recharger au Luxembourg - POST. Es en esencia un monedero electrónico. También preguntaré, creo que tiene un límite de 2500 euros, pero dos o tres tarjetas de estas ya suman algo, pasaré info.

Un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2014)

Javier Valencia dijo:


> Preguntas:
> 
> Aún no se si puedo hacer ingresos en ventanilla...si alguien lo sabe?. Lo preguntaré en breve en próximo viaje.
> Me pueden embargar la cuenta?....es complicado?
> ¿Si me pilla Hacienda.....?....¿merece la pena declarar la cuenta?....¿se puede enterar el fondo buitre de esta cuenta?



Yo tengo cuenta, pero no he estado nunca, aunque doy por hecho que aceptan ingresos en ventanilla como cualquier banco, de hecho tambien alquilan cajas de seguridad a muy buen precio (si vas a menudo es una opcion muy buena "anti-embargos").

Se puede enterar Hacienda? Si, pero no es facil, excepto que hagas transferencias de/hacia cuentas españolas, que no creo que hagas, vigila pero con la tarjeta.


----------



## nesio (18 Jun 2014)

keo01 dijo:


> con las nuevas condiciones, es suficiente para que no te cobren hacer un ingreso de 1000 euros, y al dia siguiente hacer una transferencia de esos 1000 euros a otro banco?
> 
> Mi idea es hacer "la procesión" cada mes de 1001 euros, de mi cuenta de banco español donde tengo la nomina a ing.lu , y de ahi a la cuenta sin nomina de ing españa por el mismo motivo, y de ahi pues ya a la cuenta de ahorro que mejor me vaya.
> No me hace gracia tener 2000 euros aparcados en .lu por que si, lo conservo como posible plan B.
> ...



Esto mismo pregunté en el hilo hace unas semanas. Habrá que preguntar directamente a ING Lu, aunque hay tiempo hasta finales de septiembre.

La opción de ingresar y retirar 1000 EUR/mes o 3000 EUR/trimestre tendría que ser válida, ya que la cuenta corriente no es de ahorro, y es una fórmula que funciona en la mayoría de cuentas corrientes con requisitos de aportes mensuales (Sin Nómina de ING Direct, Cuenta Cero de La Caixa, etc).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Jun 2014)

nesio, keo01, pero no es mas sencillo dejar 2000 euros en la cuenta saving y no marear la perdiz? 

Si la respuesta es que "vivís" al día y no tenéis 2000 euros de colchón, entonces la pregunta es ¿para que necesitáis una cuenta en Luxemburgo?


----------



## nesio (19 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> nesio, keo01, pero no es mas sencillo dejar 2000 euros en la cuenta saving y no marear la perdiz?



Hay que tener claras todas las opciones y ayudar en lo posible, para esto está el hilo.



> Si la respuesta es que "vivís" al día y no tenéis 2000 euros de colchón, entonces la pregunta es ¿para que necesitáis una cuenta en Luxemburgo?



Sobre lo de la necesidad o no de tener la cuenta... a estas alturas cada cuál ya se ha formado una opinión al respecto.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2014)

nesio dijo:


> Hay que tener claras todas las opciones y ayudar en lo posible, para esto está el hilo.



Todas las opciones "razonables", pero cuando se expone una opinión que aparentemente parece ineficiente para determinadas circunstancias, precisamente con el espíritu de ayudar a otros que las puedan leer, es interesante debatirlas y contrastarlas.



nesio dijo:


> Sobre lo de la necesidad o no de tener la cuenta... a estas alturas cada cuál ya se ha formado una opinión al respecto.



Evidentemente, pero que tiene que ver? Los que iniciamos este hilo estábamos en una situación muy determinada: a) miedo de un posible corralito y salida del euro, y b) una cantidad de ahorros excesiva para guardar en bancolchón.

En esta situación el cambio de normativa de ING Luxemburgo no modifica nada, se ponen 2000€ en la cuenta saving y a vivir tranquilos. Si tu colchón no llega a ese importe, lo mas sencillo es guardarlo en casa, si me apuras, incluso en K12. Menos complicaciones, mayor seguridad.

Como no amplias información sobre la situación que justifica tener una cuenta en ING lux con un saldo inferior a 2000€, pues me veo obligado a especular, y la única opción es que algunos consideren práctico tener una cuenta ya creada (pero vacía y en desuso) por si un día la necesitan, pero no se si es muy útil, si algún día pasa lo que tememos que pueda pasar, y será un viernes por la noche, las transferencias estarán bloqueadas y los saldos congelados de forma inmediata.

Como probablemente se me haya escapado algún detalle, cualquier aclaración será bienvenida.


----------



## randolf_carter (19 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> algunos consideren práctico tener una cuenta ya creada (pero vacía y en desuso) por si un día la necesitan, pero no se si es muy útil, si algún día pasa lo que tememos que pueda pasar, y será un viernes por la noche, las transferencias estarán bloqueadas y los saldos congelados de forma inmediata.



Esa es la clave. Yo ya he hecho una apuesta que conlleva un riesgo (está lejos de casa y en una país que no es el mio) He depositado parte de mis ahorros allí porque si se produce corralito, será con semanasantismo y alevosía. Aprovechar ahora que está todo en calma y celebrando al nuevo, jefe de estado.

El día que los necesite, transferencia a España y cierre de cuenta. Está claro. Cuando detectan que usas la cuenta, o sea, que depositas dinero y utilizas la tarjeta de vez en cuando, te tratan muy amablemente, y es que, demonios, ellos están deseando tu pasta.


----------



## nesio (20 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Todas las opciones "razonables", pero cuando se expone una opinión que aparentemente parece ineficiente para determinadas circunstancias, precisamente con el espíritu de ayudar a otros que las puedan leer, es interesante debatirlas y contrastarlas.



Se plantea una duda de funcionamiento de la cuenta y como no se sabe la respuesta se contesta que "Ud. no es su cliente tipo" :S. Para este tipo de respuesta ya tenemos los bancos patrios con su elitismo, y esa es una de las actitudes que a muchos nos han hecho buscar alternativas (en banca y en otros productos). 

Estudiante, yo también estoy aquí desde el principio y de verdad que no comprendo por qué este aspecto en concreto no tiene que quedar claro. Parece que ING Lu sirve exclusivamente para huir del corralito/corralón, cuando precisamente puede ser útil como una cuenta corriente normal, por ejemplo para pagos puntuales con la cyber o en comercios durante un viaje. :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Jun 2014)

nesio dijo:


> Estudiante, yo también estoy aquí desde el principio y de verdad que no comprendo por qué este aspecto en concreto no tiene que quedar claro. Parece que ING Lu sirve exclusivamente para huir del corralito/corralón, cuando precisamente puede ser útil como una cuenta corriente normal, por ejemplo para pagos puntuales con la cyber o en comercios durante un viaje. :



Yo no digo que no deba quedar claro "este aspecto", si alguien lo sabe que conteste, pero como yo ni se la respuesta ni me interesa, pero me intriga que a alguien le pueda interesar, pues pregunto lo que a mi me interesa, igual que tu. 

Lo que está claro es que la nuevo cambio de normativa persigue filtrar a determinado perfil de cliente no luxemburgués, por lo que jugar a "hasta que punto puedo pisar la ralla"... pues es eso, ganas de jugar "hasta que punto puedo pisar la ralla" con un banco que queda claro que no tiene manías a perder o ignorar clientes que no le gustan.


----------



## nesio (20 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo no digo que no deba quedar claro "este aspecto", si alguien lo sabe que conteste, pero como yo ni se la respuesta ni me interesa, pero me intriga que a alguien le pueda interesar, pues pregunto lo que a mi me interesa, igual que tu.



Bueno, en mi mensaje te he puesto un par de razones para despejar la intriga del asunto, espero que hayan servido. Seguro que hay más, pero yo no las sé, y si nadie las dice tampoco sé si me interesan .



> Lo que está claro es que la nuevo cambio de normativa persigue filtrar a determinado perfil de cliente no luxemburgués, por lo que jugar a "hasta que punto puedo pisar la ralla"... pues es eso, ganas de jugar "hasta que punto puedo pisar la ralla" con un banco que queda claro que no tiene manías a perder o ignorar clientes que no le gustan.



Totalmente de acuerdo, está claro que lo han hecho con ese fin. Pero la raya tiene que estar lo más nítida posible para saber como cliente cuando se pisa o no, no hay más.


----------



## keo01 (22 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> nesio, keo01, pero no es mas sencillo dejar 2000 euros en la cuenta saving y no marear la perdiz?
> 
> Si la respuesta es que "vivís" al día y no tenéis 2000 euros de colchón, entonces la pregunta es ¿para que necesitáis una cuenta en Luxemburgo?




en mi caso es muy sencillo, son tres motivos por los que aun siguen a cero esas cuentas y prefiero tener el minimo dinero posible, el primero prefiero tener el dinero "cerca" por cuestiones de ahorrarme problemas desagradables, el segundo por evitar lios con los intereses, la declaración de la renta y hacienda, (no dinero, no intereses->no me tengo que preocupar de nada), el tercero que lo puedo tener mientras tanto en otro sitio que me rinda más.


El motivo de tener una cuenta en el extranjero, es, tenerla para cuando haga falta, ya sea por miedo a lo que pueda pasar aqui, ya sea por operativa que me interese en un momento dado, y no tener que esperar 20 dias o lo que sea para tenerla funcionando.
Alguien ha dicho lo de que si hacen algo sera un viernes a ultima hora, evidentemente hay posibilidades de que se empiece a ver las cosas un poco negras alguna semana antes, así que con la cuenta ya abierta tienes aun esa posibilidad de sacar de aqui la pasta en cuanto veas algo que te asuste lo suficiente. Si no la tienes abierta, no llegarias a tiempo.

Pero el principal motivo por el cual no he tenido algo de pasta en el extranjero (bueno, tengo 10e en ing lu XD) es la declaración de la renta.prefiero confirmar el borrador y olvidarme.

si metes 2000 pavos en ing.lu, te darian intereses? (que tendrias que declarar)? Si los dan, malo, si no los dan, malo también. Por eso quiero enviar la pasta para cumplir las condiciones y luego mandarla a otro sitio mas rentable, por ejemplo coinc.
Y de cara a protegerse de un corralito, veo mas seguro que los bancos de la UE, meter pasta a largo plazo diversificados en fondos de inversión, y a muy corto plazo (capear el temporal inicial) a bitcoin,donde ademas de liquidez inmediata seguramente subiria bastante... y a las malas puedes tener la pasta en FIAT (dolares, euros) en la web de intercambio (alto riesgo, por eso, no es un banco).


----------



## michinato (23 Jun 2014)

keo01 dijo:


> en mi caso es muy sencillo, son tres motivos por los que aun siguen a cero esas cuentas y prefiero tener el minimo dinero posible, el primero prefiero tener el dinero "cerca" por cuestiones de ahorrarme problemas desagradables, el segundo por evitar lios con los intereses, la declaración de la renta y hacienda, (no dinero, no intereses->no me tengo que preocupar de nada), el tercero que lo puedo tener mientras tanto en otro sitio que me rinda más.
> 
> 
> El motivo de tener una cuenta en el extranjero, es, tenerla para cuando haga falta, ya sea por miedo a lo que pueda pasar aqui, ya sea por operativa que me interese en un momento dado, y no tener que esperar 20 dias o lo que sea para tenerla funcionando.
> ...



Meter en el borrador de la declaracion los intereses que te dan en ING Lu es muy sencillo. 

Simplemente se trata de sumar los intereses brutos que te han dado en ING Lu a los que te han dado en españa que aparecen en la casilla 21.

Metes la nueva cantidad en la casilla 21, le das a aprobar y listo

Has declarado los intereses obtenidos en el extranjero y Montoro se va a llevar un tanto por ciento.

Si quieres evitar la doble imposicion (que Montoro se lleve menos %) es un poco más complejo, y ya no valdria el borrador, pero para los que no tenemos grandes fortunas, esta cantidad es despreciable y no merece la pena liarse. 

Más detalles en:

¿Cómo declarar los intereses obtenidos en cuentas y depósitos de bancos extranjeros? | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos


----------



## Nómada65 (29 Jun 2014)

Entonces, al final ¿ ya no podemos abrir cta. en ING LU ?


----------



## señor eko (4 Jul 2014)

Después de tres meses consecutivos en los que ING Lux ofrecía la cuenta Xtra Savings con el 2% para nuevos ingresos, en julio remunerarán con el 1,5%. 

Es una putada, porque el 2% suponía más de lo que daban en España, pero ahora tendremos que retornar a Coinc o iSantander.


----------



## Viricida (4 Jul 2014)

En Santander no me han aplicado el 2% al no contar los depósitos como incrementos contra lo que dice el contrato. Ya contare si hay novedades porque eso no quedará así.


----------



## señor eko (25 Jul 2014)

Los que hayan contratado los depositos Xtra Savings de ING Lux, ¿cuándo os han ingresado los intereses?

Es que me ha finalizado el primer Xtra Savings que he contratado ahora a finales de julio, pero no veo rastro de los intereses. ¿Los ingresan a final de año junto con los intereses de la Cuenta Savings?


----------



## bravotango (1 Ago 2014)

Los recibes a fin de año, en la cuenta naranja. El año pasado así fue.


----------



## señor eko (2 Ago 2014)

Pues parece que han cambiado el modus operandi, ya que veo que ayer me ingresaron los intereses de los 4 meses al 2%. 

¡Qué lástima que no sigan manteniendo ese 2%!


----------



## Betis2 (2 Ago 2014)

Desde que tengo con ellos los extra savings siempre han pagado los inteses extras al acabar el perido. A mi, al igual que al señor Eko, me han abonado los intereses del extra saving de marzo ahora a finalizar los 4 meses.
Es una putada que hayan bajado al 1,5%, pero aún asi sigue siendo mejor que ING Direct en España.
Saludos


----------



## der_Europäer (6 Ago 2014)

nominefi dijo:


> Alguien ha podido cerrar la cuenta sin problemas?
> 
> Estoy dudando mucho que hacer y el día D se acerca, no se si meter los 2000€ en la saving o cerrar la cuenta.
> Si sólo tengo los 2k es necesario hacer algún papeleo con la hacienda española. Decir que en su día hice el dd1 para el banco de España



¿Se puede cerrar la cuenta desde la web? No he encontrado la forma de hacerlo. 

Estoy un poco cabreado porque mi intencion era usar la tarjeta de ING Lu para sacar dinero en el extranjero con una comision muy baja y resulta que cuando lo he intentado no me ha dejado. Ahora he transferido el poco dinero que tenia y quiero cerrar la cuenta pero no sé como hacerlo.


----------



## Betis2 (14 Ago 2014)

der_Europäer dijo:


> ¿Se puede cerrar la cuenta desde la web? No he encontrado la forma de hacerlo.
> 
> Estoy un poco cabreado porque mi intencion era usar la tarjeta de ING Lu para sacar dinero en el extranjero con una comision muy baja y resulta que cuando lo he intentado no me ha dejado. Ahora he transferido el poco dinero que tenia y quiero cerrar la cuenta pero no sé como hacerlo.



Yo no he cancelado, pero yo transferiria todo mi dinero a otro banco y solicitaría la cancelación a través del correo interno de la web.

Saludos


----------



## der_Europäer (15 Ago 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo no he cancelado, pero yo transferiria todo mi dinero a otro banco y solicitaría la cancelación a través del correo interno de la web.
> 
> Saludos



Eso he hecho, he mandado un mensaje al Helpdesk para que cierren mi cuenta o me digan a quien debo pedirlo.


----------



## Betis2 (15 Ago 2014)

der_Europäer dijo:


> Eso he hecho, he mandado un mensaje al Helpdesk para que cierren mi cuenta o me digan a quien debo pedirlo.



Espera unos días, ya te contestarán (cobrar no te van a cobrar pues ya no tienes dinero allí).

Por cierto, cuando averígües si debes hacer algo más (no se, a lo mejor te piden le firmes un documento y se lo mandes por e-mail), haznolo saber a todos a traves del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## bravotango (16 Ago 2014)

Alguien podría decirme a que interés está la 'Orange Savings' ?? No sé por qué se me había metido que habían bajado al 0,90%, cuando acabo de leer por aqui que están al 1 y pico...

ING Spain está al 1%, eso fijo, pero ING.LUX ??

Alguien me podría confirmar please


----------



## señor eko (16 Ago 2014)

Estoy casi seguro de que la Orange Savings está ahora mismo al 0,50 %. Lo que sucede es que puntualmente ofrecen remuneraciones mayores por nuevos ingresos (Xtra Savings). La oferta de agosto es al 1,50%, pero solo para nuevos ingresos, como he dicho.


----------



## Betis2 (17 Ago 2014)

Además, la cuenta naranja en ING-Direct es cierto que está al 1%, pero solo por días, pues a partir del 1 de Septiembre bajan la rentabilidad al 0,70%.

Ahora mismo, para incrementos de saldos lo mejor es ING-Lux, el 1,5% en 4 meses.


----------



## bravotango (18 Ago 2014)

Muchas gracias. Lo que sucede es que no puedo 'incrementar saldos', ya que durante 4 meses ( hasta el 1 Agosto ) he tenido pasta al 2% y no me queda otra que traérmela de vuelta hasta que vuelva a haber otra oferta. De hecho, ya me la he traído y distribuido...pero justito justito 1.75-1.30-1.20... cosas así como mucho. He dejado de remanente en ING.LU 2000€ precisamente para evitar que me quieran cobrar por mantenimiento de cuenta....


Gracias a todos !!!!


----------



## der_Europäer (25 Ago 2014)

Cuenta de ING.lu cerrada. Fue bonito mientras duró. Gracias a los foreros por los consejos.


----------



## alpujarrense (25 Ago 2014)

Pues eso der_Europäer, que si has tenido que hacer algo aparte mandarle un correo al Helpdesk para cerrar la cuenta.


----------



## der_Europäer (25 Ago 2014)

alpujarrense dijo:


> Pues eso der_Europäer, que si has tenido que hacer algo aparte mandarle un correo al Helpdesk para cerrar la cuenta.



Nada más, bueno 2 correos, porque en el primero no entendí muy bien su frase y repetí que quería cancelar mi cuenta a lo que me respondieron que ya estaba cancelada


----------



## señor eko (21 Oct 2014)

Se reduce la rentabilidad de la Orange Savings al 0,35%. Esto va p'arriba.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (21 Oct 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> Se reduce la rentabilidad de la Orange Savings al 0,35%. Esto va p'arriba.



Me ha llegado el aviso de correo nuevo, pero no he entrado ¿Es eso?

Ya casi se me habían olvidado los 2000€ que tengo ahí...


----------



## bravotango (22 Oct 2014)

Yo tengo allí olvidados 2000 pavos de la mano de dios, pero voy a darle de margen unos meses, si en ese tiempo no aparece ninguna oferta habra que pensarse una cancelacion me temo...


----------



## señor eko (2 Nov 2014)

En noviembre ofertan la Xtra Savings, es decir, 1,50% durante 3 meses.

Las condiciones así por encima:



> *What is Xtra Savings ?*
> 
> - It is a savings product that you can add to your existing ING savings account in € and that gives you an appetising interest rate for a specific time on all the extra money you save in a specific month.
> 
> ...



Lo que no me queda muy claro es lo del saldo que hay que tener, es decir, no sé si hay fecha de foto. Lo más parecido es el punto 2: _If the total amount of your savings in € with ING at the end of the last month is greater than the amount of your savings 12 months ago you can take advantage of the Xtra Savings offer this month !_

Traducido: _Si la cantidad total de sus ahorros en € con ING al final del último mes es mayor que el monto de sus ahorros hace 12 meses usted puede tomar ventaja de los Ahorros Xtra ofrecen este mes!_

Yo entiendo que habla del saldo hace justo 12 meses, es decir, que no se refiere a saldo medio ni nada por el estilo, ¿no?


----------



## RC765 (3 Nov 2014)

no tiene mala pinta, además por lo que veo viene con tarjeta


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (3 Nov 2014)

Ya no es posible abrir dicha cuenta, ¿no?


----------



## señor eko (3 Nov 2014)

Dr_Moriarty dijo:


> Ya no es posible abrir dicha cuenta, ¿no?



Me temo que no:

_In order to open an online account, you must be a private, legally capable individual aged 18 or over and residing in one of the following countries: Grand Duchy of Luxembourg, Belgium, France or Germany._


----------



## señor eko (4 Nov 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> En noviembre ofertan la Xtra Savings, es decir, 1,50% durante 3 meses.
> 
> Las condiciones así por encima:
> 
> ...



Me autocontesto: Efectivamente es el saldo de hace justo 12 meses, y la Xtra Savings se aplica al dinero nuevo que llevemos este mes de noviembre.

https://www.ing.lu/web/ING/MI_SAVINGS_XTRAEXEMPLES_EN

ING Lux, here we go.


----------



## Viricida (4 Nov 2014)

¿Cómo puedo saber mi saldo de hace un año? He estado mirando y puedes ver los movimientos, pero ¿el saldo?


----------



## Betis2 (5 Nov 2014)

¿Os ha llegado la nueva comunicación de ING-Lux?
¿Entendéis qué es lo que quieren decir con esa carta?

Espero vuestras respuestas.


----------



## señor eko (5 Nov 2014)

Lo que yo he entendido resumiendo mucho es que ya no se permiten retiradas en efectivo de mas de 10k € y que hay que acceder a tu posición (loguearse, creo) al menos cada 60 días.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (5 Nov 2014)

señor eko dijo:


> Lo que yo he entendido resumiendo mucho es que ya no se permiten retiradas en efectivo de mas de 10k € y que hay que acceder a tu posición (loguearse, creo) al menos cada 60 días.



Eso y que sube el iva en luxemburgo, que no sé de qué manera nos afecta...


----------



## Betis2 (6 Nov 2014)

Lo del IVA que subía se entiende perfectamente, pero ni se en que afecta esto a nuestras cuentas (que no llevan VAT) ni tampoco que ocurriría si no te logueas al menos cada 60 días.

En fin, ya nos enteraremos.


----------



## alpujarrense (6 Nov 2014)

Iremos recibiendo cartitas de todas las entidades, comunicándonos una nueva vueltecita de tuerca. Hoy le ha tocado a CIC Iberbanco, no entiendo francés, pero a primeros de año, varían las condiciones, no creo que informen de una subida de intereses, será más bien, un "atornille" de comisiones .


----------



## rafam74 (6 Dic 2014)

*Se acabo el secreto bancario en ING LU?*

Hola, tengo entendido que los de ING LU van a empezar a informar al gobierno español del dinerito que tengamos en ING LU los españoles.

Alquien podría decirme que tipo de información enviarán a España? Seria el saldo disponible a una fecha concreta? o serian de todas las transacciones o ingresos obtenidos o realizados? 

Yo abri mi cuenta hace un ano y la he utilizado para depositar mis ahorros ahi (unos 25.000 euros) y ademas la estoy utilizando actualmente para cosas que vendo en ebay (para recibir pagos), actualmente con una media de 10.000 euros anuales en ingresos.

Agradeceria ayuda o aclaracion en este sentido.

Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## Betis2 (6 Dic 2014)

Supongo que ING-Lux debería haber informado ya sobre el dinero que tenemos allí los españoles. Y supongo que la información que remitirán a la Hacienda española serán los intereses generados en el año, el saldo a final de año y el saldo en el último trimestre. El primero de los datos es para contrastar los intereses declarados por nosotros en el IRPF y los segundos para la declaración del Patrimonio y modelo de información 720. ¡Quién no haya informado este modelo teniendo que hacerlo se le van a caer los pelos!:
Otra cosa es los ingresos que tu hagas en la cuenta, supongo que eso a la Hacienda española le da igual.


----------



## Galvani (6 Dic 2014)

Lo que están tocando los cojones, hasta que no compremos los pisitos de mierda no dejan tranquilo nuestro dinero. Si al final te obligan a irte de todas las maneras posibles.


----------



## roquerol (7 Dic 2014)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo que están tocando los cojones, hasta que no compremos los pisitos de mierda no dejan tranquilo nuestro dinero. Si al final te obligan a irte de todas las maneras posibles.



Más razón que un santo. Quieren que nos gastemos el dinero aquí para ellos cobrar su mordida vía impuestos.


----------



## Faunodemar (7 Dic 2014)

*Y púnto..!!!*


----------



## rafam74 (7 Dic 2014)

Betis2 dijo:


> Supongo que ING-Lux debería haber informado ya sobre el dinero que tenemos allí los españoles. Y supongo que la información que remitirán a la Hacienda española serán los intereses generados en el año, el saldo a final de año y el saldo en el último trimestre. El primero de los datos es para contrastar los intereses declarados por nosotros en el IRPF y los segundos para la declaración del Patrimonio y modelo de información 720. ¡Quién no haya informado este modelo teniendo que hacerlo se le van a caer los pelos!:
> Otra cosa es los ingresos que tu hagas en la cuenta, supongo que eso a la Hacienda española le da igual.



Hola Betis2,

Muchisimas gracias por la información que me has facilitado. Te comento, en la carta que hemos recibido todos los que tenemos cuenta en ING LU dice textualmente lo siguiente:

"The Bank will automatically transfer information concerning the income covered by the Directive to the tax authorities of your country of residence. This exchange of information will take place for the first time in 2016, for all of the income you received in 2015".

Por lo tanto el párrafo deja claro que la información que será transferida al fisco español será la de todos los ingresos recibidos en 2015. 

El motivo por el que he planteado esta pregunta es porque a mi me ha dicho un Asesor Fiscal lo mismo que tu acabas de escribir Betis2: de que la información que será transferida hace referencia al saldo medio del ultimo trimestre, saldo medio e intereses generados. Pero esto es contradictorio con lo que ING LU ha puesto en el primer y segundo parrafo de su carta, la cual hemos todos recibido.

La Directiva Europea a la que hace referencia los de ING LU, está en el siguiente enlace:

https://www.boe.es/doue/2003/157/L00038-00048.pdf

Agradecería algo más de información al que pudiera tenerla, muchas gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## Betis2 (7 Dic 2014)

Amigo Rafam74, yo no he recibido esa carta a la que aludes en tu último comentario, y eso que he estado revisando toda la correspondencia con IN-Lux.

Yo al abrir la cuenta solicité el que mandaran información a la Hacienda española (es decir, renuncié al secreto bancario) con el fin de que no me hicieran el 35% de retención qué es lo que dice la Directiva Europea para el periodo transitorio, es decir, hasta que consigan que Suiza, Andorra, Mónaco, etc den la información respectiva. Quizás eso ya haya sucedido o quizás hayan cambiado de opinión y quieran ahora informar de oficio, como el resto de paises europeos. Digo esto porque si tu no renunciaste al secreto bancario te están avisando de que lo generado en 2015 lo van a informar si o si a la Hacienda española, por lo que no te haran la retención del 35% en el año 2015. Si nunca declaraste los intereses allí generados no te preocupes, al pagar el 35% un 75% de estos han ido a parar al estado español. Lo que me preocuparía es de no sobrepasar los 50.000 € para no tener problemas con el modelo 720. Es decir, Hacienda no va a saber si la cuenta la has abierto en 2015 o en 2013.
Saludos.


----------



## Hugrakkir (8 Dic 2014)

y qué, que se entere hacienda, ya con el 720 se ha enterado, pero la gente mete su dinero donde le da la gana


----------



## Galvani (25 Dic 2014)

A mi me preocupa lo del logueo en 60 días máximo. Y también lo de nuevas condiciones para retiradas de más de 10000 eur. No he visto de qué trata, ¿alguien me adelanta algo? Es un problema lo del logueo en 60 días; va a haber que ir buscando otras opciones.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (17 Ene 2015)

Me han cerrado una de las cuentas, con la que inicialmente entiendo que estaba vinculada la tarjeta de débito y habia 10 €, me los han pasado a la orange savings account, por lo que entiendo que la tarjeta de crédito tampoco vale ya.....

Por cierto, han sacado una aplicación android en la que es mucho más comodo el poder loguearte de vez en cuando sin necesidad del la maquinita naranja, solo con el número de contrato y tu password.

¿Donde puedo leer eso de los 60 dias de login?

Un saludo


----------



## Galvani (17 Ene 2015)

Nolasco dijo:


> Me han cerrado una de las cuentas, con la que inicialmente entiendo que estaba vinculada la tarjeta de débito y habia 10 €, me los han pasado a la orange savings account, por lo que entiendo que la tarjeta de crédito tampoco vale ya.....
> 
> Por cierto, han sacado una aplicación android en la que es mucho más comodo el poder loguearte de vez en cuando sin necesidad del la maquinita naranja, solo con el número de contrato y tu password.
> 
> ...



Por aquí lo dijeron y también enviaron una carta al buzón de la cuenta. Es muy preocupante eso de loguearse; joder, el contacto en español que tenía no me ha contestado al correo que mandé ¿los habrán echado? Tampoco sé un correo donde puedan aclararme esto, ¿alguno sabe más sobre lo de los 60 días o un correo donde te lo aclaren?


----------



## vividor (17 Ene 2015)

Yo ya cerré la cuenta hace semanas...


----------



## Violator (10 Feb 2015)

*Cierre de Cuenta*

Pregunta para aquellos que han cerrado su cuenta: ¿Habéis hecho algún tipo de declaración de cierre de cuentas con el Banco de España? 
He visto que el DD1 ya no existe y me preguntaba si es necesario informar al Banco de España.


----------



## Viricida (10 Feb 2015)

Churru dijo:


> Hola me acabo de bajar la app para android y me he logado sin problemas.
> 
> No se, yo voy a mantener la cuenta, si tienes mas de 2k y ahora con el movil logarse son 2 clicks... no se, tampoco veo que sean unas condiciones tan dificiles de seguir. Me sigo fiando mas de ing en luxemburgo que del satander, la caixa y su fruta madrer... todas las transfers que he hecho con ellos 0 problemas..
> 
> Aunque si alguien sabe q pasa si no te logas en 60 dias que lo diga ::



Creo que pasarían a cobrarte "mantenimiento" igual que si no mantienes 2000€.

¿Ya no existe el DD1? ¿Qué exste entonces? Joder, todo es poner dificultades, quiere uno cumplir y tiene que hacer un p*to Máster.


----------



## Violator (10 Feb 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Creo que pasarían a cobrarte "mantenimiento" igual que si no mantienes 2000€.
> 
> ¿Ya no existe el DD1? ¿Qué exste entonces? Joder, todo es poner dificultades, quiere uno cumplir y tiene que hacer un p*to Máster.



No, ya no existe, desde el 1 de Enero de 2014 existe un formulario llamado ETE (no es broma). Entiendo que por el tamaño de nuestras transacciones no tenemos que informar del cierre de la cuenta, pero como he leido que algunos conforeros han cerrado sus cuentas me quedaría más tranquilo sabiendo que han hecho ellos en relación al BdE.


----------



## kusss (4 Mar 2015)

Hola, hoy me he dado cuenta al entrar de que también me han cerrado la cuenta Orange sin ningún tipo de aviso previo. ¿Alguien sabe la razón de esto?

En la Savings cumplo los requisitos de balance para mantener las condiciones de ambas cuentas sin que cobrasen comisiones.


----------



## serhost (4 Mar 2015)

kusss dijo:


> Hola, hoy me he dado cuenta al entrar de que también me han cerrado la cuenta Orange sin ningún tipo de aviso previo. ¿Alguien sabe la razón de esto?
> 
> En la Savings cumplo los requisitos de balance para mantener las condiciones de ambas cuentas sin que cobrasen comisiones.



¿Tenías saldo? ¿Habías hecho algún movimiento el último año?


----------



## señor eko (4 Mar 2015)

Pues yo estoy ahora la mar de contento, ya que tengo un 1,5% TAE, y por loque veo siguen manteniendo mes a mes el 1,25%, eso sí, para dinero nuevo.


----------



## kusss (4 Mar 2015)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Tenías saldo? ¿Habías hecho algún movimiento el último año?



En la Orange no, y sin movimientos en año y medio. 
En la Savings tengo >5K.
Desconocía que la cancelaban por esa causa, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## serhost (4 Mar 2015)

kusss dijo:


> En la Orange no, y sin movimientos en año y medio.
> En la Savings tengo >5K.
> Desconocía que la cancelaban por esa causa, gracias por la respuesta.



No sé si es por eso, pero otro forero se había quejado que le habían pasado el saldo a la cuenta de ahorro.

¿Te dejan hacer transferencias a cuentas externas?


----------



## kusss (4 Mar 2015)

serhost dijo:


> No sé si es por eso, pero otro forero se había quejado que le habían pasado el saldo a la cuenta de ahorro.
> 
> ¿Te dejan hacer transferencias a cuentas externas?



No, no me deja. Les acabo de enviar un mail interno al Helpdesk y si no me responden a la mayor brevedad les llamaré.

Quizás sea un error, es extraño que te dejen sin la cuenta asociada a tu cuenta ahorro, no tiene sentido. Tampoco me aparece la VPAY.


----------



## Thor89 (5 Mar 2015)

kusss dijo:


> No, no me deja. Les acabo de enviar un mail interno al Helpdesk y si no me responden a la mayor brevedad les llamaré.
> 
> Quizás sea un error, es extraño que te dejen sin la cuenta asociada a tu cuenta ahorro, no tiene sentido. Tampoco me aparece la VPAY.



A mi me han hecho lo mismo, cancelación de la VPAY y de la cuenta corriente y traspaso del saldo de la misma a la cuenta de ahorro. Además me han dado de alta una Visa Cybercard sin solicitarlo. :


----------



## kusss (5 Mar 2015)

Thor89 dijo:


> A mi me han hecho lo mismo, cancelación de la VPAY y de la cuenta corriente y traspaso del saldo de la misma a la cuenta de ahorro. Además me han dado de alta una Visa Cybercard sin solicitarlo. :



Y te has quejado? Te han dicho algo? Yo cumplo las condiciones para mantener la Orange Account sin comisiones ya que tengo >2K en la Savings, pero aún así en las ocndiciones no dicen que te cancelen la cuenta si no lo cumples, sólo que pagas comisión, me está empezando a generar serias dudas este banco. Espero a que me contesten y os cuento.

"In order to continue to benefit from the advantages offered by your ING Orange Account (such as EUR 0 maintenance fees, a free debit card,…) as of July you will need to either:

- ensure a monthly inflow of minimum EUR 1,000 on your ING Orange Account (or EUR 3,000 per calendar quarter); or

- keep a minimum balance of EUR 2,000 on your ING Orange Savings account."


----------



## Thor89 (5 Mar 2015)

kusss dijo:


> Y te has quejado? Te han dicho algo? Yo cumplo las condiciones para mantener la Orange Account sin comisiones ya que tengo >2K en la Savings, pero aún así en las ocndiciones no dicen que te cancelen la cuenta si no lo cumples, sólo que pagas comisión, me está empezando a generar serias dudas este banco. Espero a que me contesten y os cuento.
> 
> "In order to continue to benefit from the advantages offered by your ING Orange Account (such as EUR 0 maintenance fees, a free debit card,…) as of July you will need to either:
> 
> ...



Aún no, me he dado cuenta esta mañana al leerlo por aquí. Esta tarde me quejaré a ver que me dicen... ya que cumplo el requisito de +2k.


----------



## Viricida (5 Mar 2015)

A mí no me ha pasado esto y tengo justo la cantidad indicada en la Savings. Lo único nuevo es el certificado fiscal de 2014.


----------



## serhost (5 Mar 2015)

Os han contestado?


----------



## Thor89 (6 Mar 2015)

La cierran por inactividad prolongada.

Así que toca abrir una nueva Cuenta Naranja, volver a pedir la VPAY y de vez en cuando usar la tarjeta...



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in ING Luxembourg.
> 
> ...


----------



## kusss (6 Mar 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Os han contestado?



A mi todavía no, los de Helpdesk le reenviaron ayer el mensaje a "My Agency" que es Grand Rue, esperaré hasta el lunes a ver.


----------



## Thor89 (6 Mar 2015)

kusss dijo:


> A mi todavía no, los de Helpdesk le reenviaron ayer el mensaje a "My Agency" que es Grand Rue, esperaré hasta el lunes a ver.



Yo lo mandé el mensaje al Helpdesk hoy sobre las 9, a las 11 se lo pasaron al Customer Care y a las 11.30 me contestaron.

Por cierto, ya tengo la nueva cuenta operativa y la Vpay pedida, toca esperar.


----------



## kusss (6 Mar 2015)

Thor89 dijo:


> La cierran por inactividad prolongada.
> 
> Así que toca abrir una nueva Cuenta Naranja, volver a pedir la VPAY y de vez en cuando usar la tarjeta...




Gracias por la info! Me acabo de abrir una nueva cuenta, se llama "Current Account" en lugar de "Orange Account" pero las condiciones parecen las mismas. Aparece en el listado de cuentas nada más solicitarla. La VPAY de momento no la pido ya que no la he usado nunca.

La duda es, ya que no existe DD1, ¿hay que notificar la baja de la antigua y el alta de la nueva de algún modo?


----------



## Viricida (6 Mar 2015)

Vaya. Supongo que podemos entender como "activity" el hacer una transferencia de 1€ a esa cuenta y de esa cuenta a otra, y tal ¿no? Y de la VPAY lo mismo, aunque tampoco la he usado y de momento no veo que vaya a tener ocasión de ello, pero eso es aparte.


----------



## kusss (6 Mar 2015)

Thor89 dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tengo la nueva cuenta operativa y la Vpay pedida, toca esperar.



¿Y te dejó abrir un cuenta Orange o una cuenta corriente normal? A mi sólo me dejaba abrir la normal, y he visto que tiene 16€/año de comisión, las transferencias SEPA siguen siendo gratis.

Creo que me voy a traer el dinero de vuelta y cancelo estas cuentas, nunca me ha parecido muy profesional este banco. Me quedo con Swissquote por mucho.


----------



## Thor89 (16 Mar 2015)

kusss dijo:


> ¿Y te dejó abrir un cuenta Orange o una cuenta corriente normal? A mi sólo me dejaba abrir la normal, y he visto que tiene 16€/año de comisión, las transferencias SEPA siguen siendo gratis.
> 
> Creo que me voy a traer el dinero de vuelta y cancelo estas cuentas, nunca me ha parecido muy profesional este banco. Me quedo con Swissquote por mucho.



Abrí la cuenta corriente normal, pero les mandé un mensaje quejandome por cerrarme la Orange y no dejarme abrir otra y me contestaron que tanto la normal como la VPAY me las dejaban sin comisiones.


----------



## Alf (18 Mar 2015)

Sabeis si es posible transferir desde la cuenta "Orange Saving" a otra cuenta en España ?.

Saludos.


----------



## Betis2 (19 Mar 2015)

A mi no.
Sólo me deja hacer transferencia al exterior (da igual que sea dentro de Lux o a España) desde la cuenta corriente u orange account.
Saludos


----------



## kusss (23 Mar 2015)

Alf dijo:


> Sabeis si es posible transferir desde la cuenta "Orange Saving" a otra cuenta en España ?.
> 
> Saludos.



Desde la Savings sólo se puede trasferir a tus propias cuentas de ING LU.


----------



## bravotango (26 Mar 2015)

Desde la 'orange savings' no puedes directamente enviar a otras cuentas, pero lo que procede es coger el importe, y pasarlo a la 'cuenta operativa'. Es automático y en el momento se refleja el salod.

Después, te vas a transferencias, eliges la cuenta operativa y desde ahí puedes mandar a cualquier cuenta sin problema. Antes había que poner el BIC y eso, pero las más recientes que he hecho con el IBAN me ha bastado.

Curiosamente si lo hago desde PC me obliga a meter el numerito del aparatito ( que es un incordio ) pero cuando lo ordeno desde la aplicación del movil que en su momento dí de alta, te pide la contraseña y se olvida del aparatito de marras.


----------



## Betis2 (3 Abr 2015)

A partir del 15 de abril el tipo de interés de la cuenta de ahorro baja al 0,30%.
Toda una inversión!!!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## señor eko (5 Abr 2015)

Lo único bueno es que siguen manteniendo el 1,25% en la Xtra Savings mes a mes para dinero nuevo.


----------



## enterprise (6 Abr 2015)

Betis2 dijo:


> A partir del 15 de abril el tipo de interés de la cuenta de ahorro baja al 0,30%.
> Toda una inversión!!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos



Pues más que la mayoría de los bancos de hispanistan....que te da "la Caixa" por ejemplo por tener tu dinero,...la lastima es que según leo ya no dejan abrir cuenta, pero los que la teneis abierta ya,....seriaís tontos si la cierras ,..poco o mucho solo tienes que declararlo en tu declaración de IRPF y ya esta, que según he leído en mensajes anteriores también a partir del año que viene ya vendrá hasta en tu borrador.
Y mientras tanto tienes tu dinero en un país serio (nunca se sabe), y encima de no cobrarte te da un poco de interés.....lo dicho....suerte tienes de tenerla abierta, yo te di, ni se me pasaría por la cabeza cerrarla.

salu2


----------



## Hugrakkir (6 Abr 2015)

enterprise dijo:


> Pues más que la mayoría de los bancos de hispanistan....que te da "la Caixa" por ejemplo por tener tu dinero,...la lastima es que según leo ya no dejan abrir cuenta, pero los que la teneis abierta ya,....seriaís tontos si la cierras ,..poco o mucho solo tienes que declararlo en tu declaración de IRPF y ya esta, que según he leído en mensajes anteriores también a partir del año que viene ya vendrá hasta en tu borrador.
> Y mientras tanto tienes tu dinero en un país serio (nunca se sabe), y encima de no cobrarte te da un poco de interés.....lo dicho....suerte tienes de tenerla abierta, yo te di, ni se me pasaría por la cabeza cerrarla.
> 
> salu2



pues sí :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bravotango (7 Abr 2015)

Tenerla abierta apenas tiene coste, es tener 2K€ quietecitos en la cuenta naranja que tampoco es tanto, y quién sabe si algún día me vendrá bien a saber para qué. Al paso que vamos los bancos españoles buscaran más y más triquiñuelas para cobrar más ( en eso somos lideres !!! ).

Por cierto, que es eso de 1,20 % para dinero nuevo ??

En los ultimos meses no me ha llegado ningún correo para activar xtrasavings...


----------



## Betis2 (8 Abr 2015)

bravotango dijo:


> Tenerla abierta apenas tiene coste, es tener 2K€ quietecitos en la cuenta naranja que tampoco es tanto, y quién sabe si algún día me vendrá bien a saber para qué. Al paso que vamos los bancos españoles buscaran más y más triquiñuelas para cobrar más ( en eso somos lideres !!! ).
> 
> Por cierto, que es eso de 1,20 % para dinero nuevo ??
> 
> En los ultimos meses no me ha llegado ningún correo para activar xtrasavings...



Para ello debes incrementar el saldo con ellos. Me parece que la foto es un año atrás. Es decir, si tienes ahora menos dinero con ellos que hace un año no te ofertan la xtrasavings. Es lo que yo entiendo.

Saludos


----------



## alfenhique (29 Abr 2015)

¿alguien sabe si se puede pagar con la Visa v-pay o con la Cyber Card en tiendas tipo amazon?

La v-pay creo que no sirve para pagos en comercios electrónicos ¿no? 

¿La otra hay que cargarla con dinero o algo así o se supone que hace los cargos directamente en la cuenta?


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2015)

¿Alguien sabe cómo descargar un pdf o justificante de haber presentado el 720? Lo hice en su día y no sé dónde guardé el justificante o lo que te pudieses descargar.


----------



## nekcab (16 Jun 2015)

¿Dnd declaráis la doble imposición en ING.lu?

Pq cuando relleno la casilla 583, al finalizar e intentar imprimir, me salta un error diciendo que lo declarado ahí debe corresponderse a su vez con lo declarado en el Aptdo.:
"Rendimientos netos de activ.económicas en estimación directa"​
Entiendo que es pq compara dicha casilla con las correspondientes a las:
86 - 125​las cuales no se corresponde a mi situación (no tengo ningún negocio de explotación agrícola, industrial, ...).

Vamos, q quiero declarar una actividad mercantil, y el programa PADRE se empeña en que a su vez debo reflejar alguna actividad NO mercantil (que insisto: no es mi caso).

¿Donde lo reflejáis vosotros?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 11:13 ----------




Galvani dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo descargar un pdf o justificante de haber presentado el 720? Lo hice en su día y no sé dónde guardé el justificante o lo que te pudieses descargar.



Con un certificado digital, prueba a meterte AQUÍ, y mira a ver donde puedes exportarlo a un .PDF


----------



## dac1 (16 Jun 2015)

a partir 1 de julio la savings pagara 0.10% ya esta al mismo nivel que swissquote alguna alternativa que no sea malta?? gracias


----------



## señor eko (16 Jun 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> ¿Dnd declaráis la doble imposición en ING.lu?
> 
> Pq cuando relleno la casilla 583, al finalizar e intentar imprimir, me salta un error diciendo que lo declarado ahí debe corresponderse a su vez con lo declarado en el Aptdo.:
> "Rendimientos netos de activ.económicas en estimación directa"​
> ...



Yo estoy en duda.

Pensaba que había que hacerlo en la casilla 22 "Intereses de cuentas y depositos y de activos financieros en general" y allí sumar los intereses brutos obtenidos en ING Lux a los intereses obtenidos en las cuentas en España y meterlo todo en "Ingresos integros" de la casilla 22, y como en mi caso no me practican retenciones, dejar solo las retenciones de las cuentas españolas.

De doble imposición no he incluido nada ya que a mi ING Lux no me retiene nada, pero no se si está bien, porque por ahí he leido que en la Casilla 583 , en "otras rentas.... incluidas en la Base del ahorro" se deben incluir las suma de las cuentas extranjeras en su Bruto ( como se incluyo en la 022) y las retenciones pagadas en el extranjero se incluyen en "impuesto satisfecho en el extranjero", que en este caso sería 0.

No tengo muy claro, si en nuestro caso habría que rellenar la casilla 583 si realmente no nos han retenido nada en Lux... A ver si alguien arroja algo de luz.


----------



## nekcab (17 Jun 2015)

señor eko:

El caso es que más de un forero hace lo que tú: declarar tanto los ingresos proced.de depósitos en España como del extranjero en la clásica casilla 22.

Pero el caso es que hace un par de años, en la propia Hacienda me indicaban la casilla 583 para precisamente las declaraciones de ingresos de origen mobiliario, cuyas retenciones se aplicaran en el país origen del banco en cuestión.

Entiendo que en tu caso, con la casilla 22 vale, dado que NO te retienen nada. Pero en mi caso, si. De ahí mi empeño en que se quede reflejado en la casilla 583. Dado que precisamente tanto el encabezado, como los campos a rellenar corresponden a un caso como el mío.


----------



## serhost (17 Jun 2015)

Han sacado nuevos tipos de interés:


0.3% hasta 1 millón de euros (creo que es lo que significa "Mio.")
0.1% en adelante

Aplicables desde el 1 de julio. Y creo que siguen ofreciendo el 1.25% para incrementos de saldo.

Por si a alguien le pueda resultar útil.


----------



## señor eko (22 Jun 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> señor eko:
> 
> El caso es que más de un forero hace lo que tú: declarar tanto los ingresos proced.de depósitos en España como del extranjero en la clásica casilla 22.
> 
> ...



Pues sí. De cualquier manera, como tengo rendimientos en Suiza y Luxemburgo, al final, aunque no me retuvieron nada en Lux, he hecho lo siguiente:

En la casilla 22 de este año, en intereses he sumado los intereses españoles mas los luxemburgueses y los suizos, y en retenciones solo indico las retenciones españoles.

En la casilla 583 para la doble imposicion, tras elegir el Tipo 2, en rentas incluidas en la base de ahorro, en Otras rentas incluyo los luxemburgueses y los suizos, y en Impuesto satisfechos, las rentenciones, en este caso solo las suizas ya que en Lux no me hicieron.


----------



## Viricida (22 Jun 2015)

serhost dijo:


> Han sacado nuevos tipos de interés:
> 
> 
> 0.3% hasta 1 millón de euros (creo que es lo que significa "Mio.")
> ...



¿Pero cómo funciona el Xtra Savings? No se han puesto en contacto conmigo y mira que le doy XDDD

Vaya, justo tengo 1.000.001€ para meter. [/ironic mode OFF]


----------



## bravotango (23 Jun 2015)

Los nuevos tipos de interés a partir del 01.07.2015 me habian quedado claros, 0.30% para los mortales y 0.10% para los de clase azul.

Pero dónde ves que para los incrementos de saldo ofrezcan 1,25% ??

Yo hace ya más de 1 año que no recibo oferta por "xtra saving"... así que entendía que mientras no la reciba no tendría interés xtra... ¿o sí?


----------



## Viricida (23 Jun 2015)

bravotango dijo:


> Los nuevos tipos de interés a partir del 01.07.2015 me habian quedado claros, 0.30% para los mortales y 0.10% para los de clase azul.
> 
> Pero dónde ves que para los incrementos de saldo ofrezcan 1,25% ??
> 
> Yo hace ya más de 1 año que no recibo oferta por "xtra saving"... así que entendía que mientras no la reciba no tendría interés xtra... ¿o sí?



Se supone que te contactan si pides activarlo... pero nada de nada oye.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (29 Jun 2015)

A mí me aparece un botón para activar el xtra saving, pero pone que es sólo para ingresos hasta el 30 de Junio. Justamente, con esto de grecia, pensaba pasar el dinero que tengo en coinc, pero no va a dar tiempo a llegar y no sé si voy a poder aprovecharlo...¿Cómo funciona?¿Lo sacan cada cierto tiempo?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Jun 2015)

es cierto que ya no admiten nuevas altas?.


----------



## AtomAnt (30 Jun 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> es cierto que ya no admiten nuevas altas?.



Desde España no, ahora solo desde los países con frontera con LU.


----------



## bronx5 (2 Jul 2015)

Tengo una cuenta en ING LUX en la que soy cotitular con otra persona y ahora me gustaría abrir otra cuenta con otra persona distinta a la anterior como autorizado, ¿alguien lo ha hecho? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## forondito (2 Nov 2015)

*Coste de tarjetas VISA (Classic y Cybercard) a partir 01/01/2016*

Hola,

He recibido un correo de ING Lux hoy donde me indican que cambian las condiciones de las tarjetas VISA.

Van a cambiar las condiciones de los seguros de viajes pagados con tarjeta, en mi caso ni me va ni me viene. 

OJO que ahora van a cobrar las tarjetas VISA, el coste para mayores de 26 años es de VISA Classic (la de plástico) 20 euros y la Cybercard (la virtual) 13 euros. a partir del 01/01/2016.

Revisad si teneis este correo y comentamos algún detalle que a mi se me escape en inglés.

Aunque la verdad con estos costes y el tema de mantener 2000 euros para evitar el coste de mantenimiento, nos están "invitando a irnos".


----------



## serhost (2 Nov 2015)

forondito dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He recibido un correo de ING Lux hoy donde me indican que cambian las condiciones de las tarjetas VISA.
> 
> ...



Mira a ver si no estás exento por ser cuenta online. Además, creo recordar que la que tiene ING LU era VPAY ni visa classic (crédito) ni otra cosa.


----------



## Betis2 (2 Nov 2015)

Yo no he recibido nada, aunque yo solo tengo la V PAY para pagar y sacar efectivo. 
A mi de momento me va bien, no supero lo 50.000 € para ahorrarme el trámite del modelo 720 y punto. De interés no dan nada, pero duerme uno tranquilo teniendo parte de su dinero en uno de los paises más seguros. En fin, si solo vas a tener 2000 € pues la verdad, ¿para qué carajo quieres una cuenta alli?

Saludos


----------



## serhost (2 Nov 2015)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo no he recibido nada, aunque yo solo tengo la V PAY para pagar y sacar efectivo.
> A mi de momento me va bien, no supero lo 50.000 € para ahorrarme el trámite del modelo 720 y punto. De interés no dan nada, pero duerme uno tranquilo teniendo parte de su dinero en uno de los paises más seguros. En fin, si solo vas a tener 2000 € pues la verdad, ¿para qué carajo quieres una cuenta alli?
> 
> Saludos



Para quien tenga VPAY y cybercard todo sigue igual en la orange account (la que se abre por internet):

https://www.ing.lu/web/ING/EN/Personal/News/NEWS_01012016_NEWTARIF_EN


----------



## Betis2 (2 Dic 2015)

Nueva bajada de interés.

A partir de febrero de 2016 el interés de la cuenta de ahorro pasa a ser del 0,25%.

Sin comentarios.


----------



## nekcab (5 Dic 2015)

ING.lu dijo:


> "veuillez également noter que les taux créditeurs annuels de certains comptes épargne changeront à partir du 1er janvier 2016 et resteront valables jusqu'à nouvel avis:
> ........................................<1 million EUR.............>1 million EUR
> Comtes Vert (EUR):....................0,25%.....................0,10%
> ING Orange Savings:...................0,25%......................0,10%"



¿cuentas verdes?...¿tasas?, 



ING.lu dijo:


> "Tenga en cuenta que las tasas anuales de depósito para ciertas cuentas de ahorro cambiarán el 1 de enero de 2016 y permanecerá vigente hasta nuevo aviso:
> ........................................ < 1 millón de euros ............> 1 millón de euros
> Cuentas Verde (EUR): ....................0,25% ......................... 0,10%
> ING Orange Savings (EUR): ............ 0,25% ......................... 0,10%"



En el traductor, como tasas da como alternativa "porcentajes". Pero viendo que a más pasta, menos tasa, asumo que esa "tasa" es una comisión (no tendría sentido de otro modo si se refirieran p.e. a intereses por cuenta: ¿menos al que más pasta mete?). Entiendo más bien como comisión (ahí si tendría sentido lo de "a más pasta... menos comisión".

Y con lo de verde... ¿se refiere a algún tipo de cuenta especial o más bien a cualquiera de las cuentas que últimamente tantos del foro se apunta?


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2015)

Betis2 dijo:


> Nueva bajada de interés.
> 
> A partir de febrero de 2016 el interés de la cuenta de ahorro pasa a ser del 0,25%.
> 
> Sin comentarios.



¿y que podemos esperar si el BCE tiene tipos del -0,15%?


----------



## michinato (9 Dic 2015)

En el documento de las nuevas tarifas para 2016 no aparece lo que comentas.

Las condiciones siguen siendo las mismas para no pagar comisiones con la "Orange Account": Tener un mínimo de 2000€ o ingresar 1000€ al mes.

Pego el enlace al documento en inglés:

https://www.ing.lu/web/ucmintercons/groups/public/documents/web_content_files/tarifs_01022016_en.pdf


----------



## Viricida (9 Dic 2015)

La cuenta verde es una cuenta corriente normal.

"Tasa" significa en este caso "interés" (tasa de interés). "Taux créditeur" = "tasa acreedora".


----------



## dac1 (16 Dic 2015)

Me ha llegado un mail en el que dicen que a partir de febrero 2016 van a cambiar el digipass por otro similar y sera progresivo lo que no se si eso es solo para los clientes residentes en luxemburgo o para todo el mundo alguien sabe algo mas o ha llamado al banco??


----------



## Betis2 (18 Dic 2015)

A mi también me ha llegado. Creo que es para todo el mundo y lo harán poco a poco. Parece que la digipass seguirá funcionando hasta que te metas una vez con el nuevo sistema (muy, muy similar). Al parecer lo cambian para que los luxemburgueses puedan pagar impuestos y demás de su pais.
Espero no haya problemas para acceder, pues sería bonito no poder operar con tu cuenta por internet.
Saludos


----------



## japiluser (18 Dic 2015)

Estaremos atentos a la evolución del asunto!


----------



## dac1 (24 Dic 2015)

Ned Stark dijo:


> Les he escrito y me han dicho que es optativo, por lo que si no lo hacemos podemos seguir usando el digipass



gracias por la informacion yo creo que para los no residentes en luxemburgo mejor dejar las cosas igual que ahora


----------



## Betis2 (1 Feb 2016)

¿Habéis entrado ya en ING-lu?

Ahora han cambiado el acceso a: https://my.ing.lu/public/mying/index.html#/auth/digipass

La web es nueva, pero es intuitiva. Aún así, a mi me gusta más la antigua.

Saludos


----------



## japiluser (1 Feb 2016)

Betis2 , a mi tambien me gusta mas la antigua...pero al final iremos a morir a la nueva.

Yo les he pedido el tokem ese.....


----------



## Galvani (5 Feb 2016)

A mi también me dijeron que era opcional. Pues con la web habrán hecho lo mismo que con la de ING de aquí. Me gusta más la clásica.


----------



## Viricida (7 Feb 2016)

Lo que son las cosas, me mandan un mensaje de que puedo poner Xtra Savings sin tener que llamar por telefono. 1,25% a 3 meses. Igual es que llevo 1 año lo menos sin meter nada.

Enviado desde mi JY-G4S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bravotango (9 Feb 2016)

Hola!! Yo también he recibido la notificación de que van a cambiar el digipass. Esta mañana les he llamado, y me han comentado que el cambio empezará en Marzo ( no en Febrero como ponía en el mensaje ). Yo le he entendido, que antes de mandar el aparatito, cuando entremos en nuestro espacio web nos aparecerá 'algo' dónde confirmar la dirección de envío. Lo que me ha quedado claro que mientras no recibamos el aparatito, el actual que tenemos seguirá siendo totalmente operativo.

Sobre lo del XtraSaving del 1,25% 3 meses, yo tb lo he recibido. De hecho, como desde hace 1 año y pico sólo tenía 2k en la orange savings, pues he pasado pasta para tenerla ahí unos meses. En Spain ahora mismito están casi todos al 0.20, 0.10 ...incluso selfbank se baja el 01.03.2015 al 0.30, así que he transpasado casi todo lo que tenía a Lux. En spain solo nos queda al 0.75 Popular_e y al 0.80 Coinc.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (13 Feb 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Lo que son las cosas, me mandan un mensaje de que puedo poner Xtra Savings sin tener que llamar por telefono. 1,25% a 3 meses. Igual es que llevo 1 año lo menos sin meter nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi JY-G4S mediante Tapatalk



A mí me mandan el mensaje todos los meses, creía que era igual para todo el mundo...


----------



## dac1 (13 Feb 2016)

Lo del nuevo digipass es optativo si quieres puedes seguir con el antiguo


----------



## dac1 (20 Mar 2016)

Alguno ha cambiado del digipass al nuevo sistema?
Alguna diferencia destacable??

---------- Post added 20-mar-2016 at 20:18 ----------




japiluser dijo:


> Betis2 , a mi tambien me gusta mas la antigua...pero al final iremos a morir a la nueva.
> 
> Yo les he pedido el tokem ese.....



Como lo has pedido por e mail,telefono podrias concretar por favor


----------



## elgato (25 Mar 2016)

Cambio realizado al dispositivo LuxTrust. Lo solicité desde ing.lu

Recibi el dispositivo en un par de dias por correo ordinario. Llega con un folio con todas las indicaciones para activarlo. 

El Luxtrust es mas discreto (de color gris), aunque tengo mis dudas respecto a su durabilidad en el tiempo al colocarlo en un llavero por ejemplo. Permite activar el Touch ID en la app del Iphone.

El funcionamiento una vez activado es muy similar al antiguo dispositivo.


----------



## bravotango (4 Abr 2016)

Si, el funcionamiento es muy parecido. Primero recibí el SMS y al d eun par de dias el dispositivo por correo estandar. La activación del dispositivo se hace desde la pagina que te dan, y despues te vas a la de ing.lux, y te logueas con la opcion de la primera vez. Todo perfecto en 5 minutos.


----------



## Viricida (4 Abr 2016)

Yo no lo he cambiado pero igual lo hago con tal de eludir la pantallita de las narices.


----------



## dac1 (4 Abr 2016)

Yo tambien he cambiado a luxtrust en el banco me dijeron que el digipass dejara de ser operativo a finales de 2016

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 22:36 ----------

Por cierto me di cuenta en la pagina luxtrust que cada 3 años habra aparatito nuevo


----------



## bravotango (6 Abr 2016)

Si , yo tb lei eso de cada 3 años... pero no me quedo claro ( tampoco presté demasiada atención ) si es que cada 3 años hay cambio de aparatito o simplemente cada 3 años tienes que entrar para renovar el certificado de validez que te faculta como poseedor del token


----------



## paco jones (6 Abr 2016)

esto cualquier día acabará como lo de Panamá.....


----------



## AtomAnt (7 Abr 2016)

paco jones dijo:


> esto cualquier día acabará como lo de Panamá.....



Venga hombre, ya tuviste tu momento de gloria con la caída de ING España, no fuerces la máquina. 

Suerte con los EREs en la banca patria.


----------



## Viricida (7 Abr 2016)

La diferencia con Panamá es que aquí yo al menos, lo tengo declarado perfectamente y tributo por los intereses en España por cierto. Que si no lo hiciera, me retendría Luxemburgo mucho más que luego pagaría a España de todos modos. Eso sí, en tal caso sería "opaco".

Imagino que uno puede tener una cuenta en Panamá perfectamente declarada y tributando en España.


----------



## bravotango (8 Abr 2016)

Panamá no sé, pero a mi que me descubran lo que quieran... porque lo mucho o poco que rinde en Lux lo declaro escrupulosamente todos los años aquí en Spain.

Cumplí los deberes con el banco de españa cuando abrí las cuentas, y cumplo con hacienda todos los años.


----------



## Betis2 (22 Abr 2016)

Nueva bajada de intereses. Ahora a partir del 01-05-2016 al 0,20%.

Saludos.


----------



## Betis2 (5 Jun 2016)

Acabo de entrar nuevamente en ING-lu y ya no se puede entrar en la web antigua, o al menos yo no se. El caso, yo tengo la digipass, y me va genial, pero ¿que carajo es el Luxtrust?
Supongo que los españolitos podremos seguir con la digipass, ¿no?. Lo digo vaya que por lo que se sea nos corten y que nos quedemos sin poder operar.
Saludos.

PD: Me gustaba más la anterior web.


----------



## Miskatonic (5 Jun 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Acabo de entrar nuevamente en ING-lu y ya no se puede entrar en la web antigua, o al menos yo no se. El caso, yo tengo la digipass, y me va genial, pero ¿que carajo es el Luxtrust?
> Supongo que los españolitos podremos seguir con la digipass, ¿no?. Lo digo vaya que por lo que se sea nos corten y que nos quedemos sin poder operar.
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: Me gustaba más la anterior web.



Yo ya estoy utilizando el Luxtrust sin ningún problema. Lo solicité hace 15 días y en una semana lo tenía en casa. Al activarlo te dan unas nuevas claves y se inutiliza automáticamente el Digipass.
La nueva web no está mal, la anterior no me gustaba nada.
Te recomiendo que te descargues la app, es muy útil si quieres acceder a tus cuentas y no llevas encima el Digipass o el Luxtrust.

Saludos.

Enviado desde mi MotoE2(4G-LTE) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (5 Jun 2016)

Bien, entonces ¿el Luxtrust qué es?, ¿cómo una nueva digipass?.
Supongo que mientras te llega o no el luxtrust, la digipass sigue funcionando como siempre.
¿Podrías explicar un poco como se activa y te dan las nuevas claves?. Lo digo porque ahora yo tengo dos: mi contrato y mi contraseña. ¿Al cambiar al Luxtrust te cambian las dos? ¿El luxtrust también te da una clave de 6 numeros para poder operar?

En fin, siento acosarte con preguntas, pero tengo dudas.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Miskatonic (5 Jun 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Bien, entonces ¿el Luxtrust qué es?, ¿cómo una nueva digipass?.
> Supongo que mientras te llega o no el luxtrust, la digipass sigue funcionando como siempre.
> ¿Podrías explicar un poco como se activa y te dan las nuevas claves?. Lo digo porque ahora yo tengo dos: mi contrato y mi contraseña. ¿Al cambiar al Luxtrust te cambian las dos? ¿El luxtrust también te da una clave de 6 numeros para poder operar?
> 
> ...



Es un aparatito similar al Digipass. Lo solicitas y antes de que te llegue (una semana) te envían un sms al móvil con tu nueva clave de usuario y una clave de activación.
Una vez recibas el Luxtrust lo tienes que activar usando esas claves en la propia web y eliges una nueva clave de acceso (también tienes que elegir unas preguntas con respuesta secreta que sólo tú sepas).
Una vez activado, se inutiliza el Digipass. 
Para acceder a la web con el Luxtrust necesitarás la user id. qué te venía en el sms, la clave que hayas elegido, y el código que te sale cuando pulsas el botón del Luxtrust (OTP).

Un saludo.


Enviado desde mi MotoE2(4G-LTE) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (7 Jun 2016)

Gracias Miskatonic.

Ya he pedido el LuxTrust. No obstante me queda una duda. ¿Dónde se activa en la pagina de entrada a clientes de Ing.lu MyING o en una especial de LuxTrust LuxTrust?

En fin, espero me contestes y así de paso le sirve a todos, pues antes o después acabarán con el LuxTrust.

Saludos.


----------



## dac1 (7 Jun 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Gracias Miskatonic.
> 
> Ya he pedido el LuxTrust. No obstante me queda una duda. ¿Dónde se activa en la pagina de entrada a clientes de Ing.lu MyING o en una especial de LuxTrust LuxTrust?
> 
> ...



Debes ir a la pagina de lux trust donde puedes cambiar tambien la contraseña inicial que ellos te dan


----------



## Miskatonic (10 Jun 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Gracias Miskatonic.
> 
> Ya he pedido el LuxTrust. No obstante me queda una duda. ¿Dónde se activa en la pagina de entrada a clientes de Ing.lu MyING o en una especial de LuxTrust LuxTrust?
> 
> ...



Yo la activé a través de un enlace que viene en la carta adjunta al Luxtrust en el paquete que te envían.

Enviado desde mi MotoE2(4G-LTE) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (13 Jun 2016)

Ya tengo el LuxTrust Token en casa y activado. Hay que hacerlo en el enlace al LuxTrust Token y una vez allí hayamos cambiado nuestra clave y rellenado nuestras preguntas y respuestas (por si acaso...) tiene uno que finalizar la activación en la web del banco, con el fin de cancelar al Digipass y vincularte a través del LuxTrust.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Viricida (13 Jun 2016)

Yo no consigo que funcione por fin el LuxTrust de las narices aunque lo he "activado" 20 veces.


----------



## hapasil (17 Jun 2016)

X

Enviado desde mi LG-H525n mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miskatonic (19 Jun 2016)

Churru dijo:


> Hola, estoy buscando por la página de ing.lu y no encuentro lo de solicitar el trustlux de las narices... he llegado a un sitio donde pone:
> 
> What are the next steps?
> In November, My ING login page will be adapted with the following options:
> ...



Estoy fuera por unos días y no tengo ordenador pero te puedo decir que yo lo hice a través de la app del móvil. 

Enviado desde mi MotoE2(4G-LTE) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dac1 (5 Jul 2016)

Ya no pagan el 1 por ciento en depositos???


----------



## Betis2 (16 Ago 2016)

Nueva bajada de interés a partir del 15 de septiembre. Ahora solo el 0,15%.

Saludos.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (18 Ago 2016)

Yo sigo con mi digipass, no he solicitado el nuevo luxtrust, para lo que uso la cuenta me va bien así de momento.


----------



## Betis2 (30 Oct 2016)

Curioso como ya una entidad financiera cobra por tener allí el dinero. En este caso es ING-Luxemburgo. Cobra la nada despreciable cantidad del 1,5% de todo el dinero que tengas allí por encima del millón de euros. 
Os dejo el enlace: Tipos de interés en cuenta
Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (21 Dic 2016)

Hoy he recibido una carta de ING-lu solicitando que entre en la web y diga mi pais a efectos fiscales así como mi DNI. Debe ser importante, pues creo que es la primera carta que recibo de ellos en 4 años de cliente. En fin, es muy fácil de hacer, se entra en My personal data y posteriormente pinchamos en el inconmo de "taxation". Indicas Spain, tu nº de DNI y a correr.
Saludos


----------



## Hinel (21 Dic 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Hoy he recibido una carta de ING-lu solicitando que entre en la web y diga mi pais a efectos fiscales así como mi DNI. Debe ser importante, pues creo que es la primera carta que recibo de ellos en 4 años de cliente. En fin, es muy fácil de hacer, se entra en My personal data y posteriormente pinchamos en el inconmo de "taxation". Indicas Spain, tu nº de DNI y a correr.
> Saludos



Importante no, lo siguiente. CRS is coming. Estoy leyendo desde ayer sobre la implementación. Alguien debería abrir un hilo.


----------



## Coy0teBET (21 Dic 2016)

A mi me ha saltado un mensaje para que declare mi residencia fiscal al logearme desde la aplicación móvil. Ya está entrando en marcha el AEoI? Alguien con conocimiento de la situación que confirme please.


----------



## pikki (21 Dic 2016)

Yo también he recibido la famosa carta...


----------



## Hinel (21 Dic 2016)

Este párrafo lo dice todo:

" The Luxembourg tax authorities will then transmit the information to the tax authorities of the account holder tax residence country.
The exchanged information covers not only interest income but also any form of other financial income as well as an overview of the account balances as at the 31 of December of each year"


----------



## michinato (21 Dic 2016)

Se declaran cada año la mierda de intereses que nos dan y a seguir adelante.

Lo malo de todo esto es que ahora tendrán en el Ministerio de Hacienda Español un registro en el que aparezcan todas las cuentas en el extranjero de cada contrubuyente.

Esperemos que entre la ineficiencia habitual de la administracion y el escaso presupuesto por el que habrá ganado el concurso la empresa licitadora de adaptar la aplicación informática se tiren un par de añitos en tenerlo todo listo. 

Y quizás explote todo antes.


----------



## señor eko (22 Dic 2016)

Yo también la he recibido.

Una duda al respecto. ¿En qué idioma os ha llegado?

A mi me ha llegado en francés, a pesar de que en su día indiqué que las comunicaciones se hicieran en inglés (de hecho así son en a través de la web).

¿Sabéis si se puede solicitar que la cartas lleguen también en inglés?


----------



## euronix (23 Dic 2016)

Yo también recibido la carta, en inglés. Me pregunto a mi mismo lo que acontece si yo ignorar y no introducir las informaciones en el site? La carta solo dice que sin las mismas no pueden enviar los datos correctos... pero no dice que es una obligación... no hay una fecha para lo hacer... nada...
Todavía no tengo mucho que esconder ( infelizmente  ) pero no me gusta el abuso de privacidad, como a todos ustedes...


----------



## Galvani (23 Dic 2016)

Pues yo no he recibido esa carta. Supongo que para controlar más a la gente que no quiere tenerlo en bancos mierdas como aquí.


----------



## Galvani (27 Dic 2016)

Betis2 dijo:


> Hoy he recibido una carta de ING-lu solicitando que entre en la web y diga mi pais a efectos fiscales así como mi DNI. Debe ser importante, pues creo que es la primera carta que recibo de ellos en 4 años de cliente. En fin, es muy fácil de hacer, se entra en My personal data y posteriormente pinchamos en el inconmo de "taxation". Indicas Spain, tu nº de DNI y a correr.
> Saludos



Acabo de recibir la carta. ¿El Tax identification number es el DNI entonces?


----------



## euronix (29 Dic 2016)

euronix dijo:


> Yo también recibido la carta, en inglés. Me pregunto a mi mismo lo que acontece si yo ignorar y no introducir las informaciones en el site? La carta solo dice que sin las mismas no pueden enviar los datos correctos... pero no dice que es una obligación... no hay una fecha para lo hacer... nada...
> Todavía no tengo mucho que esconder ( infelizmente  ) pero no me gusta el abuso de privacidad, como a todos ustedes...



Encontré las respuestas a mis cuestiones en:
What is CRS? - ING - Common Reporting Standard



> For Pre-existing customers, ING will contact all customers subject to CRS review to obtain a self-certification form in which they determine their residence for tax purposes and provide their tax identification number. Without a self-certification, ING is legally obliged to consider the account holder as a reportable person. As a consequence, undocumented account holder information will be reported to the relevant tax authorities.



Mejor no ignorar!


----------



## Betis2 (30 Dic 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la carta. ¿El Tax identification number es el DNI entonces?



Exacto Galvani. El Tax identification number es el DNI con su letra (NIF o CIF).

Saludos


----------



## kookaburra (30 Dic 2016)

También recibí la carta, al entrar me salto pop up para introducir el país y el dni.

Pero intento buscar el icono que dices de taxation dentro de My personal data y no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Dónde lo ves ?

gracias



Betis2 dijo:


> Hoy he recibido una carta de ING-lu solicitando que entre en la web y diga mi pais a efectos fiscales así como mi DNI. Debe ser importante, pues creo que es la primera carta que recibo de ellos en 4 años de cliente. En fin, es muy fácil de hacer, se entra en My personal data y posteriormente pinchamos en el inconmo de "taxation". Indicas Spain, tu nº de DNI y a correr.
> Saludos


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2017)

kookaburra dijo:


> También recibí la carta, al entrar me salto pop up para introducir el país y el dni.
> 
> Pero intento buscar el icono que dices de taxation dentro de My personal data y no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Dónde lo ves ?
> 
> gracias



Yo tampoco lo encontré, pero da igual; con meter País y DNI... Sin embargo habría que saber por qué a unos les sale y a otros no.


----------



## nominefi (2 Ene 2017)

hola a todos, le verdad que me llegó la carta hace unos dias,pero a mi en francés. La verdad que no le di importancia y la dejé apartada,al leeros ahora quise entrar a rellenar esta información y me resultó imposible logearme. Hace unos meses que no entro, desde antes del verano, y quería saber si hubo algún cambio de algo,sigo con mi digipass.

gracias


----------



## michinato (2 Ene 2017)

nominefi dijo:


> hola a todos, le verdad que me llegó la carta hace unos dias,pero a mi en francés. La verdad que no le di importancia y la dejé apartada,al leeros ahora quise entrar a rellenar esta información y me resultó imposible logearme. Hace unos meses que no entro, desde antes del verano, y quería saber si hubo algún cambio de algo,sigo con mi digipass.
> 
> gracias




Los digipass los estaban cambiando por Luxtrust. 

Digipass replaced by Luxtrust - ING - Digipass replaced by LuxTrust

No se si había fecha límite, en cualquier caso, nunca es bueno esperarse hasta el final.


----------



## Hinel (2 Ene 2017)

El que completó la información según se requirió, recibirá otra carta en la que el banco confirma los datos que el cliente aportó.


----------



## Betis2 (3 Ene 2017)

Hinel dijo:


> El que completó la información según se requirió, recibirá otra carta en la que el banco confirma los datos que el cliente aportó.



Exacto, hoy mismo la he recibido yo.

Saludos


----------



## dac1 (6 Ene 2017)

Estamos fichaos compis no podemos escapar del montoro hay que msntener a la mierdocracia de mierda


----------



## Galvani (7 Ene 2017)

dac1 dijo:


> Estamos fichaos compis no podemos escapar del montoro hay que msntener a la mierdocracia de mierda



Ya ves; da igual Suiza que donde sea. Lo único es que mientras esté el euro ahí están más seguros.


----------



## Coy0teBET (26 Ene 2017)

Me acaban de llamar de ING Luxemburgo para decirme que me han cerrado la cuenta. Cuando les he preguntado el motivo me ha dicho que no lo sabe, que él solo se pone en contacto con los clientes para avisarles. Me he quedado de piedra!!!! Ni un problema hasta ahora y deciden cerrarme la cuenta y no me dicen porque... Os ha pasado a alguno de vosotros?


----------



## Betis2 (26 Ene 2017)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de ING Luxemburgo para decirme que me han cerrado la cuenta. Cuando les he preguntado el motivo me ha dicho que no lo sabe, que él solo se pone en contacto con los clientes para avisarles. Me he quedado de piedra!!!! Ni un problema hasta ahora y deciden cerrarme la cuenta y no me dicen porque... Os ha pasado a alguno de vosotros?



Sería interesante que nos dijeras si tenías poco dinero en la cuenta con ellos o te logueabas poco. 
Por otro lado el contrato es por ambas partes, y al igual que tu puedes cancelar el contrato porque ya no te interesa, ellos también pueden cancelarlo si tu no les interesas como cliente. De todas formas es raro la cancelación por parte de la entidad.

Saludos


----------



## Coy0teBET (26 Ene 2017)

Betis2 dijo:


> Sería interesante que nos dijeras si tenías poco dinero en la cuenta con ellos o te logueabas poco.
> Por otro lado el contrato es por ambas partes, y al igual que tu puedes cancelar el contrato porque ya no te interesa, ellos también pueden cancelarlo si tu no les interesas como cliente. De todas formas es raro la cancelación por parte de la entidad.
> 
> Saludos



Si, tenía poco dinero, algo más de 3000€ y tampoco utilizaba mucho la cuenta. La tenía más bien por si se ponían las cosas feas por aquí. Supongo que me la han cerrado por no ser un cliente rentable.


----------



## michinato (27 Ene 2017)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Si, tenía poco dinero, algo más de 3000€ y tampoco utilizaba mucho la cuenta. La tenía más bien por si se ponían las cosas feas por aquí. Supongo que me la han cerrado por no ser un cliente rentable.



Según las condiciones te deberían haber avisado con 2 meses de antelación antes de la cancelación:

"The same also applies, unless otherwise agreed, to any term
account and/or savings account. For a Client consumer, the Bank
is authorised to terminate its relationships and/or close any
account at any time without justification, by giving at least two
months' notice of its decision.
The Client shall be notified thereof in any (postal or electronic)
correspondence sent to it by the Bank."


¿No has recibido ningún correo electrónico avisándote? 

También puede ser que te avisaran mediante las notificaciones/mensajes internos de su web ¿Hacías login en su web cada 2 meses?

Por último, ¿te enviaron la famosa carta solicitándote que te logaras para confirmar tu país de residencia y lo hiciste?


....


----------



## Betis2 (27 Ene 2017)

Ahora, a partir del 01/02/2017, el interés de la cuenta de ahorro pasa a ser del 0,10%

Toda "una mierda".

Saludos


----------



## Viricida (27 Ene 2017)

Bueno, por razones que no vienen al caso me tendré que fundir lo que me queda en ING.lu, que visto lo visto casi será lo mejor de todas formas. La pregunta entonces es ¿cómo se cierra esta cuenta?


----------



## Betis2 (28 Ene 2017)

La verdad es que nunca tuve el dinero en Ing-Lu por el interés que daban, pero si van a dar el 0,10% es lo mismo que la mismisima COINC o el Ing-Direct, o cualquier otro banco que no te robe. En este sabemos al menos que con un saldo por encima de 2000 € no te cobran comisiones. Además, la tarjeta de débito V-pay (la cuál uso poco) es gratis y solo cobra 0,75 € por sacar en efectivo en cualquier cajero de la Unión Europea en Euros. Vamos, que sacar con esta tarjeta en España en cualquier cajero es mucho más barato que con cualquier otra sacar en una red distinta de la que emite tu entidad. Este es uno de los motivos de no cerrar la cuenta. Cuando viajas al extranjero (en la UE) es una de las más baratas para sacar dinero en metálico (0,75 € por operación). 

Saludos.


----------



## Viricida (28 Ene 2017)

Cierto. Pero me tengo que llevar los 2000€ salvo sorpresa...


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2017)

Betis2 dijo:


> La verdad es que nunca tuve el dinero en Ing-Lu por el interés que daban, pero si van a dar el 0,10% es lo mismo que la mismisima COINC o el Ing-Direct, o cualquier otro banco que no te robe. En este sabemos al menos que con un saldo por encima de 2000 € no te cobran comisiones. Además, la tarjeta de débito V-pay (la cuál uso poco) es gratis y solo cobra 0,75 € por sacar en efectivo en cualquier cajero de la Unión Europea en Euros. Vamos, que sacar con esta tarjeta en España en cualquier cajero es mucho más barato que con cualquier otra sacar en una red distinta de la que emite tu entidad. Este es uno de los motivos de no cerrar la cuenta. Cuando viajas al extranjero (en la UE) es una de las más baratas para sacar dinero en metálico (0,75 € por operación).
> 
> Saludos.



¿Cómo solicitaste la V-Pay? ¿No cobran nada no?


----------



## Miskatonic (28 Ene 2017)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Cómo solicitaste la V-Pay? ¿No cobran nada no?



Yo la solicité al contratar la cuenta.
Efectivamente, no cobran mantenimiento y probé a sacar una vez en cajero de Santander y "sólo" me cobraron los 0,75€

Enviado desde mi MotoE2(4G-LTE) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (28 Ene 2017)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Cómo solicitaste la V-Pay? ¿No cobran nada no?



La solicité al contratar la cuenta. Si tu no lo hiciste supongo que la podrás pedir ahora online. Escríbele a tu gestor.
Por cierto, el tiempo pasa de forma irremediable y la mía caduca a final de este año.

Saludos


----------



## Sor Hortiga (31 Ene 2017)

Tengo 2500 desde hace ya bastante, me suelo logar mensualmente, pero aparte de eso no hago nada más y no quiero que me la cierren... Igual meto algo más de pasta y la vuelvo a sacar dentro de un tiempo. ¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## ProfePaco (31 Ene 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Tengo 2500 desde hace ya bastante, me suelo logar mensualmente, pero aparte de eso no hago nada más y no quiero que me la cierren... Igual meto algo más de pasta y la vuelvo a sacar dentro de un tiempo. ¿Cómo lo véis?



con la V-pay puedes comprar en casi todos los sitios. Nunca me la han rechazado.

Así que mete pasta y la sacas comprando cosas.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (1 Feb 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> con la V-pay puedes comprar en casi todos los sitios. Nunca me la han rechazado.
> 
> Así que mete pasta y la sacas comprando cosas.



Eso haré. No cobran nada por la v-pay, aunque la uses? Hasta ahora no la he usado nunca...


----------



## Viricida (1 Feb 2017)

Yo sigo queriendo saber como cerrar la cuenta :: ¿Se lo digo a mi gestor?


----------



## Viricida (4 Feb 2017)

serhost dijo:


> *¿Por qué he decidido finalmente cerrar mi cuenta en ING.LU?*
> 
> Os voy a comentar lo que me ha pasado, llevo unos días dándole vueltas a si cerrar o no la cuenta y creo que lo voy a hacer.
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo se cierra esta cuenta? Yo ya le he mandado un mensaje a mi "gestora" pero no sé...

Justo acabo de ver que me responde OK, que transfiera el dinero y que ellos ya han cerrado las cuentas... me guardo estos mensajes por si acaso, claro.


----------



## nekcab (5 Feb 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Eso haré. No cobran nada por la v-pay, aunque la uses? Hasta ahora no la he usado nunca...



ING.lu Conditions​
Página 7

Por cierto: los 0,75€ son tanto para pagos en tienda como retiradas en cajeros adscritos a VISA.

Lo que no tengo claro es como cuánto de caro es la retirada en efectivo en otra moneda distinta al €. Evidentemente es preferible la compra en una tienda, pero llegada la necesidad, si ING.lu cobra:
A) 2,50€ fijos
B) +2% de comisión (entiendo que la comisión interbancaria estará incluída... ¿no?)

con respecto a otras tarjetas: ¿es muy caro?


----------



## Betis2 (6 Feb 2017)

nekcab dijo:


> ING.lu Conditions​
> Página 7
> 
> Por cierto: los 0,75€ son tanto para pagos en tienda como retiradas en cajeros adscritos a VISA.
> ...



No es correcto lo que dices. Los pagos con tarjeta en Euro son gratis (viene arriba en la página 8 del documento que adjuntas), al menos con la V-Pay que es la que yo tengo (además comprobado).
Si el pago es en moneda No Euro (por ejemplo Libras) cobran una comisión por pago de 0,75 €, y no dicen nada del cambio de moneda, por lo que aplicarán directemente el que aplique Visa sin comisión. Supongo que esto lo harán pensando más en el Franco suizo, pues muchos de sus clientes serán allí. Además si es una cuenta abierta por un joven (de 18-26 años) tampoco se le cobraría esta comisión.

Con respecto a sacar en los cajeros hay 3 condicionantes:
1) En cajeros de ING-Luxemburgo: No se cobra
2) En otros cajeros en Euros (tanto en Luxemburgo como en cualquier otro pais): 0,75 € por operación
3) En cajeros no euros: 4,5 € por operación. Aquí tampoco dicen nada del cambio de moneda.

Con respecto a si es caro o barato lo deberías de comparar con otras tarjetas de aquí, que cobran por todo: Comisión de al menos un 3% con un mínimo de 3,5 € más comisión por cambio de moneda que ronda entre 1-2% adicional. Hablando en plata, si te hace falta efectivo en el extranjero para cantidades elevadas (más de 150€) compensa en mucho sacar por la V-pay. En todo caso interesa siempre pagar con tarjeta. Cuando yo estuve en Londres pagué con la de ING-direct, que solo cobraba el 1% por cambio de moneda (para cosas pequeñas interesaba esta, hoy creo que cobran el 2%). 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2017 at 14:43 ----------

Por cierto, y como curiosidad, ¿se acordáis del corralito en Grecia?
Estuvieron lo bancos cerrados y solo se podían sacar (creo recordar) 120 € por día. Esto solo era aplicable a las tarjetas emitidas en Grecia. Los griegos o extranjeros con tarjetas extranjeras no tenían límite de extracción, más que el propio de la tarjeta.

Saludos


----------



## dac1 (6 Feb 2017)

Alguno tiene cuenta abierta con el banco en dolares australianos ahora al 1'25 de interes? O meozelandeses al 1'50 en caso afirmativo como se hace


----------



## Antonio Banderas (24 Feb 2017)

Buenas, acabo de darme cuenta de que me han cobrado 16€ de mantenimiento a fecha 31/12/2016 en la current account, tenía entendido que teniendo un mínimo de 2000€ ya no te cobraban el mantenimiento,de hecho, el año pasado no me lo cobraron, me puse en contacto con ellos y la respuesta fue de que había que hacer un ingreso mínimo de 1000€ al mes en el caso de no tener la nómina con ellos y que eso eran gastos de mantenimiento por no haberlo cumplido.....

¿Es esto cierto?


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

Nolasco dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de darme cuenta de que me han cobrado 16€ de mantenimiento a fecha 31/12/2016 en la current account, tenía entendido que teniendo un mínimo de 2000€ ya no te cobraban el mantenimiento,de hecho, el año pasado no me lo cobraron, me puse en contacto con ellos y la respuesta fue de que había que hacer un ingreso mínimo de 1000€ al mes en el caso de no tener la nómina con ellos y que eso eran gastos de mantenimiento por no haberlo cumplido.....
> 
> ¿Es esto cierto?



Sí, pero que son unos miseros euritos menos? Al menos tienes tu dinero en LUX


----------



## Galvani (2 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sí, pero que son unos miseros euritos menos? Al menos tienes tu dinero en LUX



Ya; pero controlados por hacienda. En caso de lo que sea me parece a mi que a los viandantes nos va a dar igual donde tener los euros. Ni en Suiza. A los ricos ya se los protegerán.


----------



## euroburbuja (2 Mar 2017)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya; pero controlados por hacienda. En caso de lo que sea me parece a mi que a los viandantes nos va a dar igual donde tener los euros. Ni en Suiza. A los ricos ya se los protegerán.



Na, tu sigue con tu cuenta en Lux que tu dinero está en buenas manos.

Total por unas comisiones de nada... :XX:


----------



## Galvani (4 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Na, tu sigue con tu cuenta en Lux que tu dinero está en buenas manos.
> 
> Total por unas comisiones de nada... :XX:



¿Pues no está en peores que en bancos españoles no crees? Además no sé de qué hablas de comisiones cuando no me cobran nada ni aquí tampoco por tener ING aquí hace muchos años listillo. 

Igual te crees que sólo tú era el que tenías depósitos antes cuando daban algo... ¿Qué hacer según tú con el dinero? ¿Comprar un piso? ¿Invertir sin saber? Deja a la gente que ponga su dinero donde le de la gana y no te las des de listo que parece que vas a comisión con el tema ya.


----------



## Miskatonic (4 Mar 2017)

Extraño. 
Durante el pasado año no hice ningún ingreso, manteniendo un saldo superior a 2000€, y no me han cobrado ninguna comisión ni he recibido notificación alguna de cambio de condiciones.

No obstante yo no tengo la "Current Account" que mencionas. 
Tengo la "Orange Account" con saldo 0 y la "Orange Savings" con más de 2.000€

Enviado desde mi MotoE2(4G-LTE) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio Banderas (10 Mar 2017)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Sí, pero que son unos miseros euritos menos? Al menos tienes tu dinero en LUX



Yo vivo en UK y tengo dinero en Euros (Ing Lu) y en Libras(UK), lo que no lo quería tener en España por lo que todos sabemos, aunque también dispongo de cuenta en España pero para cuando voy de vacaciones. Otro motivo es que ahora que no se sabe que va a pasar con lo del Brexit y tampoco quería tenerlo en UK por la devaluación de la libra.

Esto viene después de que tuve que hacer una transferencia el año pasado y no pude hacerla desde la Orange Savings, pregunté y me dijeron que solo era para meter dinero y me abrieron esta cuenta que yo no sabía que tenía mantenimiento.... 



Churru dijo:


> Que raro, yo no ingresé nada en todo el 2016, tengo 2000 y poco euros y no me han cobrado ninguna comisión...





Galvani dijo:


> Ya; pero controlados por hacienda. En caso de lo que sea me parece a mi que a los viandantes nos va a dar igual donde tener los euros. Ni en Suiza. A los ricos ya se los protegerán.





Miskatonic dijo:


> Extraño.
> Durante el pasado año no hice ningún ingreso, manteniendo un saldo superior a 2000€, y no me han cobrado ninguna comisión ni he recibido notificación alguna de cambio de condiciones.
> 
> No obstante yo no tengo la "Current Account" que mencionas.
> ...




Yo tenía la Orange Account y me la solaparon con la otra (Orange Savings)ya que no había movimientos sin yo pedirlo, llegó el día en que tuve que mover dinero y desde la Orange Savings no podía y me abrieron esta tercera cuenta que yo no sabía que cobraban mantenimiento..... 

Tendré que hablar con ellos para que vuelvan a reponer mi cuenta antigua, pq aunque 16€ no son muchos pero no es lo que yo contraté cuando abrí las cuentas allí.


Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (11 Mar 2017)

Buenas:

Quería saber de gente q haya sacado dinero de cajeros ATM (parece q son los que tienen convenio con ING.lu) en otra moneda.

Según ponen en su libro de tarifas (pag.09) cobrarían 4,5 por operación. El caso es que busco en el documento algo referente a otras monedas y no encuentro nada.

¿Debo entender entonces que son 4,5€ + el tipo de cambio que tiene ING.lu?

Zanquiusss....

NOTA: hubo un forero allá por 2013 que preguntaba lo mismo pero no he encontrado nada más.


----------



## nekcab (28 Mar 2017)

Vaya exito mi pregunta...

Aprovecho para indicar que ING España sería:
A) 2€. Además de:
B) Al tipo de cambio oficial de la moneda a extraer... lo incrementarían un 3%


----------



## Betis2 (11 May 2017)

Acabo de recibir la nueva tarjeta V PAY de ING-Lux. LLeva incorporado el Contactless. 
Lo que me extraña es que viene activada y la han entregado como carta normal, sin certificar ni nada. Vamos, que se pierde la carta con la tarjeta y cualquiera la activa gastando menos de 20 €, pues no hace falta PIN hasta ese importe (25 € en Luxemburgo). Además, al usar ésta la primera vez, te bloquean la antigua. 
Menos mal que la he recibido bien.
Estar atentos al buzón.

Saludos.

PD: Cuando la active ya os diré.


----------



## kimosavi (11 May 2017)

Muchas Gracias
Cuando puedas: ¿entiendo que la anterior estaba próxima a caducar?


----------



## Betis2 (11 May 2017)

Tarjeta utilizada en una compra sin problemas.

No, la tarjeta no me caducaba hasta final de este año, 12/17. Supongo que estarán cambiándolas poco a poco por mejora tecnológica. 
Yo solo os aviso porque viene activada para utilizarla directamente. 
He entrado en la web y aparecen las dos tarjetas, la vieja y la nueva que me ha llegado hoy. Si entráis y os aparecen dos o cuatro (si también tenéis la Visa y deciden cambiarlas a la vez, que no sé), yo cambiaría el límite para sacar y comprar hasta que las tenga en mis manos.

Saludos


----------



## dac1 (11 May 2017)

hoy la he recibido hay que activarla??


----------



## Betis2 (13 May 2017)

No, viene activada.

Al utilizarla por primera vez te bloquean la antigua. Te recomiendan que la utilices lo antes posible, aunque sea en una compra pequeña.

Saludos


----------



## dac1 (13 May 2017)

bueno ya la he utilizado para hacer un reintegro supongo que sera lo mismo el reintegro sin problemas y no he visto que me cobraran comision


----------



## kimosavi (14 May 2017)

Gracias Betis2, Dac1.
A la espera estamos
Saludos


----------



## Betis2 (19 Ago 2018)

Lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero ya se pueden abrir nuevamente los españoles (y residentes en otros paises) cuenta en ING Lu. Lo único que tienen que hacer es indicar en la aplicación que piensan trabajar allí dentro de los próximos 6 meses.

Saludos


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (19 Ago 2018)

Betis2 dijo:


> Lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero ya se pueden abrir nuevamente los españoles (y residentes en otros paises) cuenta en ING Lu. Lo único que tienen que hacer es indicar en la aplicación que piensan trabajar allí dentro de los próximos 6 meses.
> 
> Saludos



no hay peligro de que te cierran la cuenta si se dan cuenta de que no es el caso?


----------



## Betis2 (20 Ago 2018)

No creo que comprueben tanto, pues de hecho somos clientes varios españoles allí. 
En todo caso, llegado a los 6 meses y si te piden papeles de estar trabajando allí puedes alegar que al final no vas a trabajar allí, que se fastidió el tema en el último momento. Si te dicen que tienes que cancelar, pues cancelas y punto. Pero creo que llegado el caso no sean tan exigentes. De hecho todos los bancos se reservan la posibilidad de cancelar tu contrato de cuenta corriente cuando a ellos les plazca (al igual que tú, pues es un contrato entre dos partes), avisándote de ellos con unos plazos.

Saludos.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (3 Nov 2019)

Acabo de leer un mensaje según el cual la cuenta orange sólo será gratuita si se hace un ingreso de 1000€ al mes.


----------



## nominefi (3 Nov 2019)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Acabo de leer un mensaje según el cual la cuenta orange sólo será gratuita si se hace un ingreso de 1000€ al mes.



Pues entonces será hora de ir repatriando el dinero y cerrando cuenta.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Nov 2019)

Hola, por motivos laborales me puede interesar abrirme cuenta ahí. Es esa o la de BNP lu. Va todo en Ing con la app o se trabaja tb con la web?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (3 Nov 2019)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Acabo de leer un mensaje según el cual la cuenta orange sólo será gratuita si se hace un ingreso de 1000€ al mes.



vaya por dios, a mi tambien me ha llegado el mensaje. tampoco especifica lo que van a cobrar. Ingresar 1000€ al mes lo veo una burrada, solo para luxemburgueses con nómina.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (3 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> vaya por dios, a mi tambien me ha llegado el mensaje. tampoco especifica lo que van a cobrar. Ingresar 1000€ al mes lo veo una burrada, solo para luxemburgueses con nómina.



Son 13€ al trimestre. Yo voy a solicitar el cierre de la cuenta, aunque se podría programas una transferencia para recuperar el dinero una vez ingresado, según lo entiendo.


----------



## Miskatonic (3 Nov 2019)

Confirmo lo de la carta. Creo que tras casi 6 años, tendré que traerme de vuelta el dinero y cancelar la cuenta.
Una pena, porque me quedo con la sensación de que el cerco se estrecha a marchas forzadas.
Alguno canceló ya su cuenta?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (3 Nov 2019)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Confirmo lo de la carta. Creo que tras casi 6 años, tendré que traerme de vuelta el dinero y cancelar la cuenta.
> Una pena, porque me quedo con la sensación de que el cerco se estrecha a marchas forzadas.
> Alguno canceló ya su cuenta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, si se puede traspasar y luego traer de vuelta los 1000€ y cuela


----------



## Miskatonic (3 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Hombre, si se puede traspasar y luego traer de vuelta los 1000€ y cuela



Sí se confirma ese punto me lo plantearía, poro no creo que los luxemburgueses sean tan tontos...
Habrá que esperar a enero y programar una transferencia mensual de ida y vuelta para probar.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (3 Nov 2019)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Sí se confirma ese punto me lo plantearía, poro no creo que los luxemburgueses sean tan tontos...
> Habrá que esperar a enero y programar una transferencia mensual de ida y vuelta para probar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk



Ya, no creo que cuele...


----------



## Eisenman (3 Nov 2019)

En la web dice:

*Para beneficiarse de los beneficios ofrecidos por su cuenta ING Orange, simplemente necesita garantizar entradas mensuales de al menos 1,000 EUR en su cuenta (o 3,000 EUR por trimestre); o mantenga un saldo mínimo de 2.000 EUR en su ING Orange Savings.*


----------



## Miskatonic (3 Nov 2019)

Eisenman dijo:


> En la web dice:
> 
> *Para beneficiarse de los beneficios ofrecidos por su cuenta ING Orange, simplemente necesita garantizar entradas mensuales de al menos 1,000 EUR en su cuenta (o 3,000 EUR por trimestre); o mantenga un saldo mínimo de 2.000 EUR en su ING Orange Savings.*



Lo han cambiado. Exigen un pago mensual de 1000€






Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (4 Nov 2019)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Confirmo lo de la carta. Creo que tras casi 6 años, tendré que traerme de vuelta el dinero y cancelar la cuenta.
> Una pena, porque me quedo con la sensación de que el cerco se estrecha a marchas forzadas.
> Alguno canceló ya su cuenta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk



Yo cancelé hace justo un año. Repatrié mi dinero sin problemas y lo puse en otra entidad rentando algo, pues aquí ya ni rentaba ni tenía sentido estar.
Saludos


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (4 Nov 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo cancelé hace justo un año. Repatrié mi dinero sin problemas y lo puse en otra entidad rentando algo, pues aquí ya ni rentaba ni tenía sentido estar.
> Saludos



Que entidad si se puede saber?


----------



## kookaburra (6 Nov 2019)

Tarifas de ING LUX para 2020
https://www.ing.lu/content/dam/ing/...atebanking/upcoming-tariffs/ing_fid_pb_fr.pdf
Yo entiendo que van a cobrar 100 € al año de mantenimiento por la Orange Account.
Voy a enviarles un mail a ver si hay alguna manera de librarse de ese coste sin necesidad de ingresar los 1000 mensuales.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (7 Nov 2019)

kookaburra dijo:


> Tarifas de ING LUX para 2020
> https://www.ing.lu/content/dam/ing/...atebanking/upcoming-tariffs/ing_fid_pb_fr.pdf
> Yo entiendo que van a cobrar 100 € al año de mantenimiento por la Orange Account.
> Voy a enviarles un mail a ver si hay alguna manera de librarse de ese coste sin necesidad de ingresar los 1000 mensuales.



A ver que te cuentan, mantennos informados. Si hay que pagar los 100€ anuales lamentablemente tendré que cerrarla. Es una lástima y no se si luego se arrepentirán porque creo que mucha gente hará lo mismo.


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2019)

Joder, la madre que los parió. Pues nada a traer el dinero y a ver que pasa. ¿Y ahora donde meterlo? Yo creo que ya es tontería tenerlo fuera si en toda la zona euro te da igual.


----------



## Barruno (7 Nov 2019)

Pero.... ¿no teneis ni dos mil euros para dejar allí?
¿Para qué utilizais la cuenta entonces?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (7 Nov 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Pero.... ¿no teneis ni dos mil euros para dejar allí?
> ¿Para qué utilizais la cuenta entonces?



Hay que ingresar cada mes 1000€ , no es dejar 2000€ pastando.


----------



## Barruno (7 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Hay que ingresar cada mes 1000€ , no es dejar 2000€ pastando.



Ok.
Lo de los 2.000 euros era lo de antes.

Ok mackeyhan.


----------



## Barruno (7 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Hay que ingresar cada mes 1000€ , no es dejar 2000€ pastando.



Ok.
Lo de los 2.000 euros era lo de antes.

Ok mackeyhan.


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2019)

¿Para hacer transferencias desde allí tiene que ser dede la cuenta orange no? Desde la Savings no te deja.


----------



## Betis2 (7 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Que entidad si se puede saber?



Entre Pichincha y Cuenta Facto.


----------



## Galvani (8 Nov 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Entre Pichincha y Cuenta Facto.



¿Solo se puede transferir desde la cuenta Orange no? Primero de la Savings a la Orange y luego al banco externo que sea.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Nov 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Solo se puede transferir desde la cuenta Orange no? Primero de la Savings a la Orange y luego al banco externo que sea.



Si, eso mismo


----------



## Galvani (11 Nov 2019)

¿Cuanto tarda una transferencia de ING LUX a España? ¿Y qué hay que hacer para cerrar la cuenta?


----------



## nominefi (11 Nov 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tarda una transferencia de ING LUX a España? ¿Y qué hay que hacer para cerrar la cuenta?



Me uno a la pregunta y otra cosa, yo tengo los 2k pelaos ahí y quería traerlos, pero no gustaría tener aquí un ingreso de 2k y había pensado hacer varias transferencias, sabeis cuanto tiempo te permiten estar con menos de 2k pa empezar a cobrarte comisiones o simplemente con estar un día ya te cobran las de ese periodo hasta que cierres la cuenta.


----------



## Galvani (11 Nov 2019)

nominefi dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta y otra cosa, yo tengo los 2k pelaos ahí y quería traerlos, pero no gustaría tener aquí un ingreso de 2k y había pensado hacer varias transferencias, sabeis cuanto tiempo te permiten estar con menos de 2k pa empezar a cobrarte comisiones o simplemente con estar un día ya te cobran las de ese periodo hasta que cierres la cuenta.



¿Para 2000 euros tienes miedo y vas a hacer varias transferencias? Joder... Haz una de prueba con 30 euros si quieres y luego otra con todo. Me ha dicho ING Direct (que no tiene nada que ver) que desde la UE (transferencia SEPA) tardan unas 24, 48horas hábiles.


----------



## Betis2 (11 Nov 2019)

La transferencia tarda un día, como aquí en España (estamos en SEPA).
Recuerdo que no me dejaba hacer la trasnferencia por la totalidad de los fondos, y tuve que llamar para decirles que quería cancelar la cuenta. Me hicieron la transferencia enseguida, y a los pocos día me llegó la transferencia de los intereses generados en la cuenta de ahorro. A los pocos días me llegó por correo el justificante de las 2 transferencias. Por cierto, de la última, la que hacen ellos al liquidarte los intereses desde enero, te cobran una comisión (creo recordar que 2 euros).
Perdonarme que no acuerde bien, pero hace ya más de un año.
Saludos.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (11 Nov 2019)

buen banco y cada día el de más gente


----------



## Miskatonic (11 Nov 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> La transferencia tarda un día, como aquí en España (estamos en SEPA).
> Recuerdo que no me dejaba hacer la trasnferencia por la totalidad de los fondos, y tuve que llamar para decirles que quería cancelar la cuenta. Me hicieron la transferencia enseguida, y a los pocos día me llegó la transferencia de los intereses generados en la cuenta de ahorro. A los pocos días me llegó por correo el justificante de las 2 transferencias. Por cierto, de la última, la que hacen ellos al liquidarte los intereses desde enero, te cobran una comisión (creo recordar que 2 euros).
> Perdonarme que no acuerde bien, pero hace ya más de un año.
> Saludos.



Gracias por la información.
Se puede cancelar la cuenta sin necesidad de llamar, vía web?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galvani (11 Nov 2019)

Me han escrito desde ING direct diciendo que la transferencia se ha recibido pero que no pueden ingresarla, que llame en menos de 48 horas o la devuelven... A ver mañana que dicen.


----------



## elgato (15 Nov 2019)

Lo de los 100 euros es para clientes de Private Banking. En el caso de los clientes de Retail Banking, entiendo que eliminan la posibilidad de acceder a la gratuidad manteniendo 2000 euros en la cuenta de ahorro: 
Frais en cas de non-respect des conditions permettant de bénéficier de la gratuité de l’ING Orange Account: 13 EUR/trimestre calendrier (non applicable pour les 18-25 ans). Pour connaître les conditions, consultez le tarif détaillé (page 5). 
Pour pouvoir bénéficier de la gratuité de votre ING Orange Account, il vous suffit de garantir un versement minimum mensuel de 1 000 EUR sur votre ING Orange Account. 

Dado que la comisión es trimestral, queda por ver si consideran los ingresos (3000 euros) durante todo un trimestre como hasta ahora o si verifican mes a mes.


----------



## Galvani (15 Nov 2019)

elgato dijo:


> Lo de los 100 euros es para clientes de Private Banking. En el caso de los clientes de Retail Banking, entiendo que eliminan la posibilidad de acceder a la gratuidad manteniendo 2000 euros en la cuenta de ahorro:
> Frais en cas de non-respect des conditions permettant de bénéficier de la gratuité de l’ING Orange Account: 13 EUR/trimestre calendrier (non applicable pour les 18-25 ans). Pour connaître les conditions, consultez le tarif détaillé (page 5).
> Pour pouvoir bénéficier de la gratuité de votre ING Orange Account, il vous suffit de garantir un versement minimum mensuel de 1 000 EUR sur votre ING Orange Account.
> 
> Dado que la comisión es trimestral, queda por ver si consideran los ingresos (3000 euros) durante todo un trimestre como hasta ahora o si verifican mes a mes.



El caso es que quieren 1000 al mes y encima no dan nada y allí ya te enganchan como aquí en el caso de pasar algo. No tiene sentido y todo líos.

Por cierto, he estado en hacienda y el tío ha tenido que llamar a un compañero porque de eso el ni idea dicho por el mismo. Para traerlo todo hay que hacer otra vez el 720 y decir que se deja a 0 

Pero vamos que es increíble el poco conocimiento que tienen los apesebrados de hacienda. Por culpa de un hijo puta de esos que no tenga ni puta idea te pueden arruinar la vida porque luego las inspecciones sí que hacen su trabajo bien.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Nov 2019)

Bueno pues ya estamos con los problemitas, me traigo los 10k que tenía allí, tampoco es que sea un pastizal, y me llega un mensaje de mi banco español que el dinero ha sido bloquedo, por rollo de normativa de blanqueo de capitales. WTF?? Que envie un email a tal sitio para acreditar que ese dinero es mio y que no procede de cosas turbias Xddd.

Para colmo me voy a logar en Ing Lu y me sale un mensajito de que no puedes logarte, que llames a soporte, llamo y claro, solo trabajan de lunes a viernes... supongo que algo tiene que ver con el bloqueo de la transferencia... en fin... a ver como acaba la cosa, al final me entrullarán por 10k, pensarán que soy un capo de la droga o algo. Si lo llego a saber hago mini transfers de 1k y poco a poco.

Conclusión : Si te quieren joder te joden, aunque el dinero sea tuyo, te lo bloquean cuando les sale de los cojones.


----------



## kikepm (16 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Conclusión : Si te quieren joder te joden, aunque el dinero sea tuyo, te lo bloquean cuando les sale de los cojones.



El dinero en el banco no es de tu propiedad. Solo el cash en bancolchón, el oro, la plata y los BTCs son literalmente tuyos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El dinero en el banco no es de tu propiedad. Solo el cash en bancolchón, el oro, la plata y los BTCs son literalmente tuyos.



Muy cierto. Tengo BTC y metales, y después de esto mas que voy a tener. Los bancos lo justo y necesario para nómina y gastos del día a día.


----------



## Barruno (16 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El dinero en el banco no es de tu propiedad. Solo el cash en bancolchón, el oro, la plata y los BTCs son literalmente tuyos.



Si nos ponemos asi, ni los billetes del bancolchon son tuyos.
Creo que dicen los billetes que los mismos son del Banco de Europa.


----------



## Galvani (16 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Bueno pues ya estamos con los problemitas, me traigo los 10k que tenía allí, tampoco es que sea un pastizal, y me llega un mensaje de mi banco español que el dinero ha sido bloquedo, por rollo de normativa de blanqueo de capitales. WTF?? Que envie un email a tal sitio para acreditar que ese dinero es mio y que no procede de cosas turbias Xddd.
> 
> Para colmo me voy a logar en Ing Lu y me sale un mensajito de que no puedes logarte, que llames a soporte, llamo y claro, solo trabajan de lunes a viernes... supongo que algo tiene que ver con el bloqueo de la transferencia... en fin... a ver como acaba la cosa, al final me entrullarán por 10k, pensarán que soy un capo de la droga o algo. Si lo llego a saber hago mini transfers de 1k y poco a poco.
> 
> Conclusión : Si te quieren joder te joden, aunque el dinero sea tuyo, te lo bloquean cuando les sale de los cojones.



Cuando entres en la web (raro que no te deje) escribes un correo a tu oficina de allí. Si quieres te paso por privado lo que yo les escribi y te dicen donde descargarte los extractos de los movimientos de cuando lo mandaste. 

Aunque si lo mandaste hace poco deberías poder descargarlo desde la web sin lios. A tu banco le llamas y se lo cuentas y dices que tienes ese extracto y si te piden algo más yo les mande la vida laboral.

En el 2014 yo traje 10k sin estas mierdas pero ahora se han vuelto gilipollas.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Nov 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Cuando entres en la web (raro que no te deje) escribes un correo a tu oficina de allí. Si quieres te paso por privado lo que yo les escribi y te dicen donde descargarte los extractos de los movimientos de cuando lo mandaste.
> 
> Aunque si lo mandaste hace poco deberías poder descargarlo desde la web sin lios. A tu banco le llamas y se lo cuentas y dices que tienes ese extracto y si te piden algo más yo les mande la vida laboral.
> 
> En el 2014 yo traje 10k sin estas mierdas pero ahora se han vuelto gilipollas.



Lo jodido es que no me deja entrar a Ing Lu, ni por movil ni con el digipass por web, dice "impossible to log in, please contact information calling tal numero". Vamos que han bloqueado la cuenta de luxemburgo, probablemente por el tema transfer. Por eso no tengo acceso a ningun documento con movimientos. Y encima hasta el lunes no cogen el teléfono los de luxemburgo, riete tu de los funcionarios de aquí en hispanistán. 

Pero vamos que lo hacen para tocar las pelotas, porque ellos mismos pueden mirar los movimientos de mi cuenta y ver que todo el dinero que he ido enviando a ing lu proviene de la cuenta de mi banco española y de transfers de unos 500 cada X meses, nada extraño. Supongo que les saltará una alerta automática y bloquean para investigar. Espero que todo esto no pasará de un susto pero acojona como te pueden dejar sin cuentas y sin dinero con un solo botón o decisión de un programa informático.


----------



## Galvani (16 Nov 2019)

Yo en ING dejaré una parte pero en otro banco otra, lo demás invertido. Hasta la poya de los banquitos. Y eso que es ING


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (18 Nov 2019)

Bueno pues ya ha llegado la pasta, muchas gracias Galvani porque ha sido enviarle a mi banco paco español mi vida laboral y la última nómina y ya han desbloqueado la transfer. Tengo que reconocer que se me habían puesto de corbata, tener 10k en el limbo durante 3 días es jodido.

He llamado a ING Luxemburgo para ver porqué tengo la cuenta bloqueada y ni ellos mismo lo saben, que tienen que hablarlo con mi manager asignado... pero bueno, ya me la pela bastante porque allí he dejado 10€ para cuando la cierre si hay algún gasto de cancelación lo cobren de allí. A ver que me cuentan.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Nov 2019)

Hola, yo estoy pensando en abrirme cuenta ya que voy para allá. Qué tipo de ventajas tiene la cuenta Orange? El acceso en dos pasos se tiene que hacer sí o sí con la app como pasa en ING direct o hay otros medios con tokens etc.?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (18 Nov 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> Hola, yo estoy pensando en abrirme cuenta ya que voy para allá. Qué tipo de ventajas tiene la cuenta Orange? El acceso en dos pasos se tiene que hacer sí o sí con la app como pasa en ING direct o hay otros medios con tokens etc.?



Pues sobre ventajas de la cuenta orange ni idea, yo solo la usaba para guardar la pasta "a salvo" del corralito. Lo que si te puedo decir es que para logarte y operar o bien lo haces con el movil o bien con un PC a traves de su sitio web (sin app), te piden usuario y password y luego tienes que poner los 6 numeritos del token de LUXTRUST. La verdad que es bastante seguro en ese sentido.


----------



## SanRu (18 Nov 2019)

pillo sitio


----------



## Galvani (18 Nov 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> Hola, yo estoy pensando en abrirme cuenta ya que voy para allá. Qué tipo de ventajas tiene la cuenta Orange? El acceso en dos pasos se tiene que hacer sí o sí con la app como pasa en ING direct o hay otros medios con tokens etc.?



Ventajas ya ninguna, si es que algún día las hubo porque Luxemburgo no es Suiza. Todo hay que declararlo y estando en la unión bancaria... Nos vamos porque a partir de febrero van a exigir ingresos mensuales de 1000 euros. Si tú te vas allí tendrás que mirar los bancos que hay y ver que te dan.


----------



## Antonio Banderas (19 Nov 2019)

Yo he hablado con ellos y no me van cobrar eso y también recibí la comunicación de ellos. 

Tengo orange account y current account. 

Ya pago 16 euros anuales por la current account y así se va a quedar la cosa.


----------



## Galvani (19 Nov 2019)

Nolasco dijo:


> Yo he hablado con ellos y no me van cobrar eso y también recibí la comunicación de ellos.
> 
> Tengo orange account y current account.
> 
> Ya pago 16 euros anuales por la current account y así se va a quedar la cosa.



¿Qué clase de cuenta tienes para estar pagando 16 euros ahora?


----------



## Antonio Banderas (19 Nov 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de cuenta tienes para estar pagando 16 euros ahora?



La current account, la tengo hace ya tiempo pq intenté hacer transferencias con la Orange y no podía entonces abrí esa para poder hacerlas y era de pago pero no me importa pagar esa cantidad siempre que no sea más, que entonces cambiaría de banco.


----------



## Galvani (19 Nov 2019)

Nolasco dijo:


> La current account, la tengo hace ya tiempo pq intenté hacer transferencias con la Orange y no podía entonces abrí esa para poder hacerlas y era de pago pero no me importa pagar esa cantidad siempre que no sea más, que entonces cambiaría de banco.



Que raro porque yo las he hecho hace unos días sin problema desde Orange.


----------



## Galvani (19 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Muy cierto. Tengo BTC y metales, y después de esto mas que voy a tener. Los bancos lo justo y necesario para nómina y gastos del día a día.



Y los bitcoin o cualquier otra cripto... ¿No tenéis miedo de que se deprecie brutalmente? Lo veo para tener un dinerillo para especular pero como inversión o refugio... ¿Además hay también hackeo no?


----------



## Antonio Banderas (19 Nov 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Que raro porque yo las he hecho hace unos días sin problema desde Orange.



La orange que tengo yo era para recibir dinero única y exclusivamente, para poder hacer transferencias me hicieron abrir una cuenta, esa current account que era de pago, pero 16 € no era dinero para la tranquilidad que te da tener el dinero fuera. 
Si me cobraran quitaría el dinero y seguramente abriría en dukascopy Suiza .


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 Nov 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Y los bitcoin o cualquier otra cripto... ¿No tenéis miedo de que se deprecie brutalmente? Lo veo para tener un dinerillo para especular pero como inversión o refugio... ¿Además hay también hackeo no?



Si claro que puede petar, eso nunca se sabe, pero tiene pinta de que bitcoin ya ha venido para quedarse. Tengo invertido dinero, pero bastante mas en oro, bitcoin es muchisimo mas inestable. Mas o menos en bitcoin tendré un 25% de mis ahorros, así a ojimetro. Y porque ha ido revalorizandose, antes sería como un 10%...

Respecto a que te roben los bitcoin, lo suyo es pillarse un trezor, que es un hardwallet, y tenerlos ahí. Es muy seguro, y aunque te lo robaran, lo puedes regenerar en otro trezor o similar con la semilla de palabras, que eso si, guarda a buen recaudo bajo 7 llaves y no la pierdas.


----------



## kookaburra (23 Ene 2020)

Me han enviado un mensaje los de ing lux diciendome en español:

Como Ud no vive en Luxemburgo et Ud no tiene ninguna relacion
economica con Luxemburgo, deseo informarle que tenemos que cerrar
su cuenta.

Os lo han enviado también ?
[automerge]1579791765[/automerge]
Me han enviado un mensaje los de ing lux diciendome en español:

Como Ud no vive en Luxemburgo et Ud no tiene ninguna relacion
economica con Luxemburgo, deseo informarle que tenemos que cerrar
su cuenta.

Os lo han enviado también ?


----------



## Feyerabend (23 Ene 2020)

No entiendo muy bien de qué sirve una cuenta en Luxemburgo teniendo la misma divisa y ningún negocio en Luxemburgo. Entendería tener una cuenta en Suiza por temas de diversificar divisa y escapar de la Unión Uropea.


----------



## bitxera (23 Ene 2020)

kookaburra dijo:


> Me han enviado un mensaje los de ing lux diciendome en español:
> 
> Como Ud no vive en Luxemburgo et Ud no tiene ninguna relacion
> economica con Luxemburgo, deseo informarle que tenemos que cerrar
> ...



Sy banco, sus normas pero se acaban de pasar por el forro los cojones la libertad de movimientos de capitales de la UE


----------



## kikepm (23 Ene 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien de qué sirve una cuenta en Luxemburgo teniendo la misma divisa y ningún negocio en Luxemburgo. Entendería tener una cuenta en Suiza por temas de diversificar divisa y escapar de la Unión Uropea.



Si no lo entiendes, es que no la necesitas, Paul K.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Ene 2020)

Tengo ing bank śląski en Polonia y super contentísimo pero hay que ser residente para abrir cuenta por si alguien está interesado.
Pozdrawiam.
www.ing.pl


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ene 2020)

Yo muy contento con ING lu, he hecho el camino inverso a vosotros. Me atienden bien en oficinas aunque espero no recurrir a ellos demasiado.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Ene 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> Yo muy contento con ING lu, he hecho el camino inverso a vosotros. Me atienden bien en oficinas aunque espero no recurrir a ellos demasiado.



De eso se trata que estés contento y por supuesto que tengas un refugio en caso de que intenten(Dios no lo quiera) meter mano a tu dinero.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2020)

Me comunican que van a dar 0% en cuentas de ahorro, tururú.


----------



## Galvani (4 Feb 2020)

Insiste porque a mi me la cerraron sin problemas. Sacas todo, mandas un mensaje a tu oficina y deberían cerrarla rápido. Ten en cuenta los intereses generados (una mierda) para la declaración de hacienda.


----------



## nekcab (10 Feb 2020)

kookaburra dijo:


> Me han enviado un mensaje los de ing lux diciendome en español:
> 
> Como Ud no vive en Luxemburgo et Ud no tiene ninguna relacion
> economica con Luxemburgo, deseo informarle que tenemos que cerrar
> ...



Una pregunta: ¿que procedimiento seguías para cumplir las condiciones que exigían hasta ahora (desde q las cambiaron allá por 2016)?


----------



## kookaburra (11 Feb 2020)

nekcab dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿que procedimiento seguías para cumplir las condiciones que exigían hasta ahora (desde q las cambiaron allá por 2016)?



A qué condiciones te refieres?


----------



## nekcab (11 Feb 2020)

Allá por 2014 se abría cuenta desde internet y envío de documentación oficial.

Por 2016 exigieron que hubiera unas cantidades mínimas medias anuales.

Entiendo que si has mantenido la cuenta hasta ahora, eso lo cumples. Pero claro, a lo mejor tu caso es excepcional por lo que sea. Y es a lo q me refiero. O bien, que han empezado una batida para librarse de titulares de cuenta extranjeros.


----------



## kookaburra (11 Feb 2020)

nekcab dijo:


> Allá por 2014 se abría cuenta desde internet y envío de documentación oficial.
> 
> Por 2016 exigieron que hubiera unas cantidades mínimas medias anuales.
> 
> Entiendo que si has mantenido la cuenta hasta ahora, eso lo cumples. Pero claro, a lo mejor tu caso es excepcional por lo que sea. Y es a lo q me refiero. O bien, que han empezado una batida para librarse de titulares de cuenta extranjeros.



Si yo creo que siempre he cumplido las condiciones es más bien lo que dices de la batida para eliminar clientes extranjeros que no tienen actividad nada más que tener un saldo inmóvil


----------



## kusss (20 Feb 2020)

kookaburra dijo:


> Me han enviado un mensaje los de ing lux diciendome en español:
> 
> Como Ud no vive en Luxemburgo et Ud no tiene ninguna relacion
> economica con Luxemburgo, deseo informarle que tenemos que cerrar
> su cuenta.



Y como quedó la cosa? Te han cerrado alguna cuenta? Sacaste el dinero?

A mí me cerraron la Orange Account hace años (y la tarjeta VPAY por falta de uso), pero no la Orange Savings. Tuve que sacarme la Current Account con 16€ anuales de comisión.
LLevo años sin hacer movimientos, casi con el saldo mínimo para cumplir las condiciones y de momento no he recibido ese mensaje.


----------



## cuidesemele (24 Abr 2020)

Buenas,

no se hay algun hilo mejor para discutir alternativas a ing.lu. Pero parece que BIL Open a bank account in Luxembourg | Banque Internationale à Luxembourg y ADVANZIA No-fee Mastercard Gold & deposit account | Advanzia Bank S.A. ofrecen actualmente cuentas en LU para residentes en otros paises.

Alguien tiene alguna info o experiencia? Gracias


----------



## roybatty (24 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> no se hay algun hilo mejor para discutir alternativas a ing.lu. Pero parece que BIL Open a bank account in Luxembourg | Banque Internationale à Luxembourg y ADVANZIA No-fee Mastercard Gold & deposit account | Advanzia Bank S.A. ofrecen actualmente cuentas en LU para residentes en otros paises.
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna info o experiencia? Gracias



Tanto BIL como ING Lu no permiten ya abrir cuenta online. Te remiten a una cita presencial y no te garantizan que te vayan a permitir abrir la cuenta. Sólo países limítrofes. Advanzia, igual me equivoco pero tiene quejas en internet que hacen pensar que su negocio son las tarjetas revolving.


----------



## puhig (12 Jul 2020)

Es posible que cobren comisión por la cuenta de ahorros ING. Lu?


----------



## Abrojo (13 Jul 2020)

Advanzia el negocio son tarjetas y depósitos, pero creo que solo para limítrofes los últimos. No dan gran cosa igualmente, un 0,3% p.a. y bajando


----------



## roybatty (13 Jul 2020)

Yo estoy contento con Europa Atlántico. Tarjeta y mantenimiento gratuito y un depósito a 3 meses al 1,1% TAE, máximo 50k €
Es FGD portugués y puedes tener cuenta en euros , dólares o francos suizos. Mínimo en cuenta para que sea gratuito 500€


----------



## Abrojo (13 Jul 2020)

roybatty dijo:


> Yo estoy contento con Europa Atlántico. Tarjeta y mantenimiento gratuito y un depósito a 3 meses al 1,1% TAE, máximo 50k €
> Es FGD portugués y puedes tener cuenta en euros , dólares o francos suizos. Mínimo en cuenta para que sea gratuito 500€



Entiendo que hablas de tener cuenta en Portugal no? Se puede contratar on line??

estuve mirando sus depósitos, creo que se puede por Raisin, ¿también por tu cuenta se puede contratar? Se aplican condiciones distintas siendo español o de otro país europeo?

Lo que no me gustó demasiado es que te retienen bastante en Portugal por defecto. Buscando un poco he visto esto

* Fiscalidad: 28% retención sobre intereses. Podrá reducirse hasta el 15% sin se presenta un Certificado de Residencia Fiscal con convenio para Portugal *expedido por la Agencia Tributaria; y el Formulario 21-RFI rellenado y firmado, entre 1 año y como máximo, hasta 4 semanas antes de la fecha vencimiento del depósito.

En otros depósitos europeos la retención se reducía a 0% si se presentaba el certificado con convenio. Lo que no sé es si además vas a tener que tributar en el país residente una vez se haya reducido al 15%. ¿Podrías contarnos algo al respecto?


----------



## roybatty (13 Jul 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> Entiendo que hablas de tener cuenta en Portugal no? Se puede contratar on line??
> 
> estuve mirando sus depósitos, creo que se puede por Raisin, ¿también por tu cuenta se puede contratar? Se aplican condiciones distintas siendo español o de otro país europeo?
> 
> ...



Se contrata online. Es un banco físico portugués, yo no he utilizado raisin. Tiene una videollamada para verificación de pasaporte y domicilio en inglés o portugués un poco pesada. Yo la hice en inglés porque no hablo portugués. Se confundieron y me enviaron la tarjeta de débito a una sucursal de Lisboa pero les llamé y ya me enviaron la tarjeta a mi domicilio. Efectivamente tienes que solucionar el tema fiscal porque ellos por defecto te retienen el 28% en cuanto te pagan los intereses del depósito. Hay que enviarles el formulario que mencionas para que te devuelvan la diferencia. 
Estoy pendiente de hacerlo y de estudiar las consecuencias fiscales de esa reducción porque al final son 20 o 30 € de diferencia me parece y habrá que ver si merece la pena la movida de rellenar ese formulario en España
Yo lo tengo como cuenta “refugio” por si pasa alguna catástrofe financiera en España y como no iba a mover el dinero en unos meses aproveché el depósito de bienvenida. Es un banco pequeñito pero está en la lista de entidades del Banco de Portugal por lo que no debería haber problemas en cuanto al FGD.


----------

